# Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil...



## karmakiller (8. Juni 2010)

... ich Urlaub habe und mir heute so ein blöder dicker Ast das Schaltauge und -werk kaputt gemacht hat  - jetzt ist erst mal nix mit touren 

------------
der Thread ist als allgemeiner Jammer- und Aggressionsthread gedacht


----------



## JarJarBings (8. Juni 2010)

wah, das ist bitter, ich fühle mit dir....
ist es so richtig kaputt, so zum wegschmeißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (8. Juni 2010)

... weil, mein Rad im Keller fast in Einzelteilen liegt und ich keine Gabel im moment habe, wo ich fahren könnte. Und ich da noch zwei neue Mäntel hab, die darauf warten gefahren zu werden!


----------



## karmakiller (8. Juni 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> wah, das ist bitter, ich fühle mit dir....
> ist es so richtig kaputt, so zum wegschmeißen?



danke  

Die Werkstatt meines absoluten Vertrauens sagt ja (leider)... frühstens übermorgen bekomme ich es zurück, rechne aber eher damit dass es Freitag oder Samstag werden wird...
Ich war froh, dass ich damit überhaupt noch nachhause gekommen bin. Das war eigentlich das erste Mal, dass ich während einer Tour eine größere technische Panne hatte (Platten *klopf klopf klopf* zum Glück auch sehr selten, aber die zähle ich jetzt mal nicht mit) 
ach je... 
ich hoffe es regnet morgen (hier) den ganzen Tag


----------



## BikerausEssen (8. Juni 2010)

Ouhman sowas ist echt doof ;/
Hatte auch so etwas in der art
mein Rahmen ist beim Freeriden einfach so durchgebrochen,hatte kein geld mir fürn neues Bike und dann stand ich da ohne Bike im Sommer
mitleerweile hab ich abeer ein neues


----------



## karmakiller (8. Juni 2010)

günstige Momente gibt's fürs Kaputtgehen ja auch leider nicht 

ich trinke jetzt ein Bier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und such' mir neue Handschuhe im Internet , hoffe danach wird's etwas besser


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2010)

....ich frisch verknallt bin und mein Typ im Urlaub ist (ich aber Donnerstag nachreise) aber trotzdem....! *schmollrum


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juni 2010)

mööönsch , donnerstag is doch bald !!!! kopf hoch !!!!


----------



## Fie (8. Juni 2010)

Mich schon wieder seit Tagen Kopfweh und Rücken plagt!

Oh, verlieben wäre toll 

Und trotzdem ist alles Fack...


----------



## karmakiller (9. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> mööönsch , donnerstag is doch bald !!!! kopf hoch !!!!


Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass es mich bei 6 Rädern auch nicht so sonderlich stören würde, wenn eins ausfällt  
Ja Donnerstag ist schon morgen, aber ich glaube halt nicht so recht dran, dass es dann klappt...


----------



## teekillja (9. Juni 2010)

....weil ich keinen Urlaub habe und ich bei dieser Schweinehitze unterrichten muss und es keine Klimaanlagen in den Räumen gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (9. Juni 2010)

das Wetter hier einfach zum kotzen ist und ich mir heute im Sportunterricht meinen Oberschenkel gezerrt habe


----------



## BikerausEssen (9. Juni 2010)

weil mein couseng von einem Kran zerquetscht wurde :'(
er war 18...


----------



## Nuala (9. Juni 2010)

... ich eben erfahren habe, dass es beim Enduro-Rennen am Sonntag in Willingen keine Frauen-Heats beim Le-Mans-Start gibt. D.h. wir müssen gemeinsam mit den Männern starten  
Kein Wunder, dass sich nicht mehr Frauen angemeldet haben...


----------



## Twinkie (9. Juni 2010)

ja, so war das letzt jahr doch auch. hab von mehreren seiten gehört, dass deshalb die damen keinen bock haben. echt shice...deshalb ist auch für mich solidarisch ein doofer tag!  außerdem ist das wetter beschissen, so dass heute nix mehr geht außer einkaufen...und willingen wohl ne schlammschlacht wird....*örks*


----------



## Nuala (9. Juni 2010)

@twinkie: danke für deine solidartätsbekundung  die veranstalter werden schon sehen, was sie davon haben uns gemeinsam mit den männern starten zu lassen, wir lassen uns da noch was einfallen  
was den schlamm angeht, das wird wohl nicht so schlimm. auf der fr-strecke ist doch so´n brechsand. also pack dein rädchen ein und sei dabei!!!


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juni 2010)

....es verf.. nochmal zu schwül ist, um Laufen zu gehen, was ansich heute aufm Plan stand 

@BikerausEssen
 Das tut mir Leid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (9. Juni 2010)

ich hab mein radl anbei. aber ich bin ja keine free-raiderin sondern marathonisti. das ist aber nur mittel zum zweck...also von zuschauerplatz a nach b zu kommen...hihihi...
ich würde an eurer stelle die männers vom treppchen schubsen. 

es ist schwül. aber laufen geht trotzdem supi. hab heute meine 5km voll. es sind ja nur 17°C...man schwitzt zwar gut...aber unerträglich isses wirklich nicht!


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (9. Juni 2010)

...ich einfach keine günstige gute Gabel mit 21cm Schaft finde -.-


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Juni 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ....ich frisch verknallt bin und mein Typ im Urlaub ist (ich aber Donnerstag nachreise) aber trotzdem....! *schmollrum




Und wenn Du das nach 15 Jahren noch so siehst hast Dus geschafft  

Donnerstag ist äh heute, also!


----------



## JarJarBings (10. Juni 2010)

... ich heute morgen zeit zum radfahren hätte, es aber ständig regnet.


----------



## JarJarBings (1. August 2010)

... ich heute bei einer total "banalen" ctf den totalen einbruch hatte. 
sowas hatte ich noch nie! bei ca km 30, eher etwas früher, ein berg, naja, ein hügel, war halt richtiger waldboden und man musste sich schon konzentrieren, plötzlich bengbeng, beine zu, ende-aus. 
ich musste den rest der steigung laufen, was fast noch schlimmer war, und hab mich nicht mehr wirklich erholt, das war so schrecklich. 
irgendwie hab ich mich dann gequält bis zum ziel, mit einigen abkürzungen, waren dann aber trotzdem nachher 1200hm und 52km insgesamt.
diese schmach wird noch lange an mir nagen.


----------



## Twinkie (1. August 2010)

meine freundin heute nach münchen gezogen ist.


----------



## JarJarBings (1. August 2010)

oha... da gibts doch aber bestimmt ne gute flugverbindung von bremen aus, oder?


----------



## Elmo66 (1. August 2010)

Will auch jammern: bin erkältet und musste gestern eine super tolle Tour in Hagen absagen :-(. Und meinen neuen Helm konnte ich auch immer noch nicht aufsetzen...buaeh...

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Twinkie (1. August 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> oha... da gibts doch aber bestimmt ne gute flugverbindung von bremen aus, oder?


lufthansa.


----------



## JarJarBings (1. August 2010)

ist doch schon mal was.
ist sie dort "vorübergehend" oder so richtig für immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

....schlafen mal wieder kaum stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Twinkie (2. August 2010)

..ich hatte heute auch einen anstrengenden alptraum.

@jarjar: geplant ist für immer. ja, flüge sind so teuer. ist eben nich mehr das selbe. mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## MelleD (2. August 2010)

...heute Montag ist, ich hasse Montage. Nach einem entspannenden WE ist es einfach eine Qual, zur Arbeit zu gehen. 

Komisch, hab heute nacht auch komische Sachen geträumt..


----------



## JarJarBings (2. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ..ich hatte heute auch einen anstrengenden alptraum.
> 
> @jarjar: geplant ist für immer. ja, flüge sind so teuer. ist eben nich mehr das selbe. mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.



das ist wohl wahr. heutzutage ist es ziemindest dank i-net etwas einfacher, aber nicht wirklich leicht. ich drück dir die daumen, dass ihr die freundschaft lange aufrecht erhalten könnt.

ich mag montage auch überhaupt nicht, melle.  auch wenn ich frei oder urlaub habe.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> ...heute Montag ist, ich hasse Montage. Nach einem entspannenden WE ist es einfach eine Qual, zur Arbeit zu gehen.
> 
> Komisch, hab heute nacht auch komische Sachen geträumt..




Na ja, um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich nichtmal geschlafen :-(

Entsprechend platt sitz ich getz im Büro.


----------



## Twinkie (2. August 2010)

danke dir!!!  ja, facebook sei dank 

gar nicht schlafen ist aber gar nicht gut! vielleicht kannst du dich nach der arbeit gleich hinlegen?! 

Manic Monday....I wish it was Sunday!


----------



## MelleD (3. August 2010)

Könnt heute einfach alles in Stücke zerschlagen...

Glaube, den Boxsack zuhause nehme ich mal ernsthaft in meine "must-have-liste" mit auf...


----------



## JarJarBings (3. August 2010)

sonnenflecke, würde mein mann jetzt sagen. 
ich bin auch ziemlich "krimmelwiedisch" heute, liegt bestimmt an den flecken...


----------



## MelleD (3. August 2010)

Nee, liegt net anne Sonnenflecken 
Grund ist mir sehr gut bekannt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (3. August 2010)

@melle: mache mit! im büro machen mich alle fuchsteufelwild, bin ein bisschen auf krawall gebürstet


----------



## MelleD (3. August 2010)

Ich wäre für einen Raum mit ganz viel Porzellan und Vasen für die ganz normale Zerstörungswut.

Gab es nicht mal auf Strotthöfen alte Autos zum kaputthauen mit Hammern und so? DAS wäre genau mein Ding gerade!!!


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2010)

Gut das ich damit nicht allein bin.

Bin heute morgen schon mit ultra mieser Laune wach geworden, dann hat mein Sohnemann mich zusätzlich so auf die Palme gebracht, das ich vorhin ersma ausm Büro nach Hause gedüst bin um ihn einzunorden.

Hier gabs auch schon für 2-3 Leute einen umme Ohren von mir...

Unterm Strich ein abgefu..... Tag bis getz.


----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

....depri tag ...irgendwie alles mistig ... ausserdem regnets schon wieder ...naja - morgen wird besser )hoffentlich ..).. greez ,k.


----------



## Twinkie (3. August 2010)

mein zahnarzt mir 2 wahlen gelassen hat:
1. zahn wech
2. knirschschine

tolle wurst.


----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

so ne schiene hab ich auch - sollte sie eig. jede nacht tragen - vergess ich aber immer - sind aber eigentlich  echt net schlimm , die dinger ..kenne zig leute , die eine haben ..der druck auf den kiefer ist sonst auf dauer zu hoch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (3. August 2010)

bei mir is fraglich ob ich sowas brauche. und da sollt ich mal tief in mich gehen *ommmm*


----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

..der za kann das an deinen kieferknochen ertasten , ob du das brauchst -----
 ob du es dann nutzt , is ja ne andere sache .... ich hab das ding hier nur rumliegen - aber ich denke , ich werd´es irgendwann mal bereuen ....hmmmm


----------



## Twinkie (3. August 2010)

nee, der will das für 300euro ausmessen. und da liegt auch schon eins der probs


----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

hääää? bei mir hat das komplett die kasse bezahlt ... uuupsss..... 300 euro , na da würd´ich mir das auch gut überlegen ..


----------



## Twinkie (3. August 2010)

yo, fühlen is nich. das muß hightecdiagnostisch abgeklärt werden  na mal sehen.


----------



## JarJarBings (4. August 2010)

was es nicht alles gibt....


----------



## Tinka87 (4. August 2010)

...mein Auto gleich zur Werkstatt muss.
Hab kleine Macken im Lack (eine Freundin war etwas ungeschickt beim öffnen der Beifahrertür), hoffentlich dauerts nicht allzu lang und wird nicht so teuer :-/


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (4. August 2010)

Bei mir haben sich am Wochenende 3 Speichen verabschiedet. Laufrad zum Bikeshop gebracht und heute die Info erhalten: alle Speichen sind zu kurz -> Ergebnis: die Nippel reißen ab. Also müssen neue Speichen und Nippel her.
Habe die Laufräder als Komplettradsatz gekauft. 5 Jahre hat alles gut funktioniert und nun scheint das Material fertig zu sein. ***grrrr***


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. August 2010)

... Rockshox es nicht schafft, für meine Revelation U-Turn eine popelige Feder (zum Fixieren bzw. Kontern des U-Turn-Verstellhebels) zu liefern, stattdessen die ganze Gabel eingeschickt werden muss!  

... und weil Giant meine Rahmengröße einfach nicht beibringt!


----------



## Twinkie (5. August 2010)

ich keine wanderschuhe bei L*** bekommen habe. dabei wollte ich das doch mal austesten. nunja, dann muß ich wohl doch zu intaspocht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giftzwerg83w (5. August 2010)

... ich heute nach fast 4 Wochen Ferien endlich mal meine Schreibtische aufräumen muss, damit ich mich aufs neue Schuljahr vorbereiten kann zum Kinder quälen.
Das heißt, heute gibts erst gegen Abend die Chance zum rumwäldern und bei meinem Glück regnet es da genauso doll wie die letzten 4 Male seit letzter Woche, die mein Jinx ausm Stall rausdurfte.  Ich glaube, ich muss anstatt Laufräder Paddel oder nen Hovercraft-Mechanismus dranbauen.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

gina , was gibts denn für´n giant ???? neugier !!


----------



## sportella (5. August 2010)

es hier pünktlich zum Feierabend Hunde und Katzen regnet


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> gina , was gibts denn für´n giant ???? neugier !!



Ein Trance X (Alu!) mit 2-fach X.O.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

...hat das nicht das extrem gebogenen unterrohr ..?????


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...hat das nicht das extrem gebogenen unterrohr ..?????



Sooo schlimm ist es nicht (guckst Du). Also nicht wie das jetzt veränderte Specialized.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

hmmmmm- grenzwertig ..... aber : dir musses ja gefallen , gell !!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. August 2010)

Wenn ich draufsitze, sehe ich das Unterrohr ja nicht!    Gut die Trails shredden muss es und gut bergauf fahren. Und da es auf höchstens 11 Kilo kommen wird...  

Ach ja: Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil... ES PISST!!!    - in meinen Wintergarten rein.


----------



## swe68 (6. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> yo, fühlen is nich. das muß hightecdiagnostisch abgeklärt werden  na mal sehen.



Ich würde die Ursachen fürs Knirschen erforschen. 
Mein Liebster hat sich mit einer (zugegebenermaßen falsch angepassten) Schiene die Zähne komplett zerstört. Das wird jetzt richtig teuer. 
Ich hatte so ein Ding auch mal. Erstaunlicherweise hat mir Osteopathie und ein "Einschlafprogramm" perfekt geholfen. Knirsche nur noch einmal im Jahr oder so. Mein Problem war, dass ich meine Sorgen mit ins Bett genommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (6. August 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Mein Problem war, dass ich meine Sorgen mit ins Bett genommen habe.



Kenne ich...


----------



## MelleD (6. August 2010)

mein Brot heut morgen schon am schimmeln war, obwohl noch haltbar laut MHD...


----------



## scylla (6. August 2010)

... ich mich erkältet habe (im Sommer!!! ) und mich schon den ganzen Morgen lang fühle, wie durchgekaut und ausgespuckt


----------



## Elmo66 (6. August 2010)

...ich seit einer Woche erkältet bin und das Ende nicht wirklich in Sicht ist
Will auf´s Rad....

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## _stine_ (6. August 2010)

@melle: "in der not schmeckt die wurst a ohne brot" 

... heut is´n doofer tag weil ich endlich urlaub hab u überall pisst es... u ab montag wirds bestimmt schön weil mein spatz wieder arbeiten muß...


----------



## Twinkie (6. August 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Ursachen fürs Knirschen erforschen.
> Mein Liebster hat sich mit einer (zugegebenermaßen falsch angepassten) Schiene die Zähne komplett zerstört. Das wird jetzt richtig teuer.
> Ich hatte so ein Ding auch mal. Erstaunlicherweise hat mir Osteopathie und ein "Einschlafprogramm" perfekt geholfen. Knirsche nur noch einmal im Jahr oder so. Mein Problem war, dass ich meine Sorgen mit ins Bett genommen habe.



danke für die anteilnahme 

ich hab heute mit meiner physiodame gesprochen und die meinte, ich soll mal darauf achten wie ich generell bei stress und anspannung reagiere. ob ich dann meine zähne zusammebeiße oder wild aufm kaugummi rumkaue. 
momentan fühle ich mich überhaupt nicht gestresst. ich hab ferien und alles läuft! deshalb kommt mir das alles sehr komisch vor und abgenutzte zähne hab ich normal altersgemäß.
deshalb würde ich nun noch mal zu nem anderen kieferorthopäden gehen und alternativ zu nem doc, der mal meine (hals-)wirbelsäule abklärt. denn damit hab ich schon ewig probs und ich bin der meinung da liegt das problem und nicht umgekehrt. allerdings meinte die physionistin auch, dass die beinahe routinemäßige zahnspangenvergabe früher an die jugend, auch viel kaputt gemacht hat. könnte also auch doch damit zusammenhängen und sich dann schleichend auf die wirbels ausgewirkt haben. ich hab keine ahnung. und hätte mir diese diskussion mit meinem arzt gewünscht. aber da kam nix. jetzt muß ich wieder alleine sehen, was/wie/wo. das nervt total ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (6. August 2010)

..warum haste denn nicht mit dem arzt gesprochen , wenn dir seine meinung wichtiger ist , als die der pysio frau ???oder hab ich da was überlesen ..????


----------



## NonoF (6. August 2010)

Weil ich nach dem 1. Nachtdienst zu müde war um mit dem Bike zum nächsten Nachtdienst zu fahren .

Dabei hat es mal aufgehört zu regnen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. August 2010)

Heute ist überhaupt kein doofer Tag!


----------



## Simplonaut (9. August 2010)

Doch, 
weil ich wegen dem paar cm Unterschied hier (eigentlich) nicht schreiben darf.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. August 2010)




----------



## Twinkie (9. August 2010)

weil wir auf muckibudensuche sind und die 81flocken im monat haben wollen. da ist die anmeldegebühr noch gar nich inklusive.


----------



## trek 6500 (9. August 2010)

die spinnen ja !!!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. August 2010)

Für das gesparte Geld einen Spinner und eine Hantelbank anschaffen!


----------



## teekillja (10. August 2010)

.....weil ich Urlaub habe und auf dem Dach des Nachbarhauses seit Tagen ab 7:00 Uhr Schweissarbeiten stattfinden, die einen Höllenlärm verursachen!


----------



## MelleD (10. August 2010)

Na klasse ....
Kenn ich, wenn ich mal ausschlafen kann, kommt immer die Tusse von nebenan und meint, sie müsse um acht anfangen, Trompete zu üben... und sie ist gerade erst angefangen  Schrecklich...

Hab heute keine lust auf Arbeit, bin irgendwie urlaubsreif, brauch Sonne, Strand, Meer, Palmen und nen Cocktail inner Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teekillja (10. August 2010)

@MelleD
Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Noxya (10. August 2010)

teekillja schrieb:


> .....weil ich Urlaub habe und auf dem Dach des Nachbarhauses seit Tagen ab 7:00 Uhr Schweissarbeiten stattfinden, die einen Höllenlärm verursachen!



Das kann ich dir echt gut nachfühlen. Bei uns vor dem Haus an der Strasse werden neue Wasserleitungen gelegt. Mittlerweile sind sie seit 3 Monaten dran (keine Ahnung was die da solange treiben). Jeden morgen um 7 gehts los . 
Während meiner Prüfungszeit musste ich zeitweise zu meinen Eltern, um zu lernen. Schon etwas mühsam.


----------



## NonoF (10. August 2010)

NonoF schrieb:


> Weil ich nach dem 1. Nachtdienst zu müde war um mit dem Bike zum nächsten Nachtdienst zu fahren .
> 
> Dabei hat es mal aufgehört zu regnen.


 
Oh verdammt, is ja nur für Mädels.

Hab das glatt übersehen, sorry......


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. August 2010)

NonoF schrieb:


> Oh verdammt, is ja nur für Mädels.
> 
> Hab das glatt übersehen, sorry......



Ich sag ja, wir brauchen ne Kasse, jeder verirrte Mann zahlt 5 Euro und wir verzeihen Euch, dass Ihr Euch dauernd hier hin verirrt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. August 2010)

...ich zwei Wochen Portes du Soleil ohne Ausfälle überstanden habe und mich gestern auf dem Hometrail überschlagen musste.  Dummerweise war dabei auch noch der Lenker im Weg


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. August 2010)

Das kenne ich...  
Bei mir war es ein Grenzstein...


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. August 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, wir brauchen ne Kasse, jeder verirrte Mann zahlt 5 Euro und wir verzeihen Euch, dass Ihr Euch dauernd hier hin verirrt



Und wir schauen ganz genau hin! Verkleidungen nützen also garnix!


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und wir schauen ganz genau hin! Verkleidungen nützen also garnix!



Was sind denn das für Männer, wenn wir dafür ne Lupe brauchen *g*


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. August 2010)

Naja, in Thailand haben die Jungs ja wohl ganz besondere Versteck-Techniken. Das merkt dann keiner. Kein Mann wohlgemerkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (18. August 2010)

... Sepp Daxenberger gestorben ist (die Bayern-Fraktion müsste ihn kennen). Drei Tage nach seiner Frau. Beide Krebs. Drei Kinder bleiben zurück. Sehr traurige Geschichte 

Olivia


----------



## apoptygma (18. August 2010)

....ich grad einen so dermaßen nassen A.rsch bekommen habe


----------



## Twinkie (18. August 2010)

...manchen menschen der begriff ethik nich bekannt ist.


----------



## apoptygma (18. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ...manchen menschen der begriff ethik nich bekannt ist.



Das kannse allerdings ganz laut sagen


----------



## giftzwerg83w (18. August 2010)

...ich heute über ne 1/4h in einer Abfahrt im Wald gestanden habe und mich dennoch nicht final getraut habe, den echt popeligen Weg weiter zu fahren


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. August 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> ... Sepp Daxenberger gestorben ist (die Bayern-Fraktion müsste ihn kennen). Drei Tage nach seiner Frau. Beide Krebs. Drei Kinder bleiben zurück. Sehr traurige Geschichte



Ja. Er war nicht nur ein netter Kerl, sondern auch ein echter Typ. Sch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (18. August 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> ... Sepp Daxenberger gestorben ist (die Bayern-Fraktion müsste ihn kennen). Drei Tage nach seiner Frau. Beide Krebs. Drei Kinder bleiben zurück. Sehr traurige Geschichte
> 
> Olivia


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2010)

Gestern war ein doofer Tag, weil ich relativ blind einem Track eines anderen IBC-Users nachgefahren bin, wo die Tourbeschreibung ganz gut klang. ...diese Tour rockt! Ja, bei einem Rennradler vielleicht! Jedenfalls gings wenig aussichtsreich im Wald rauf, was ja prinzipiell bei heißen Temperaturen eigentlich nicht schlecht is. Dann kam Asfalt, dann wieder Schotter, wo jeder Depp mit dem Auto raufdurfte (Österreich halt), 100m nach Parkplatz Hütte, soweit sogut. Auf der Abfahrt erst 100hm Schlammtrail durch die Kuhwiese, dann nochmal 50hm auf Schotter und der ganze Rest der Abfahrt auf Asfalt, davon 500 auf einer vielbefahrenen Bundesstraße. So eine Tour öffentlich zu machen, ist ja schon fast ne Frechheit. ;-)  Jedenfalls lerne ich draus, dass ich runtergeladene Touren akribisch prüfen werde, bevor ich nochmal so einen Reinfall erlebe.


----------



## Nuala (23. August 2010)

... ich mich zuerst fast stranguliert hätte als mein wunderschöner flatterschal in die speichen vom stadtrad kam... und mir danach auch noch die ortliebtasche mit den einkäufen irgendwie vom radgeflogen ist als ich einen höheren bordstein hochgefahren bin. jetzt ist die ganze tasche voll quark, rohen eiern und zerquetschter banane


----------



## karmakiller (23. August 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> jetzt ist die ganze tasche voll quark, rohen eiern und zerquetschter banane


Das ist mir letztens auch passiert,sogar ganz ohne Rad: ich wollte einfach die (Trage-)Hand wechseln, weil die Einkaufstasche so schwer war und dabei hab ich wohl einen Henkel nicht richtig gegriffen und ... plumps ! Ich hatte auch Eier eingekauft  war super...

Lebt denn dein Schal noch oder hat es ihn zerfetzt?


----------



## Mel_l_ (23. August 2010)

... weil ich eine total feige Nuss bin und diese scheiß Berge nie runterfahre! Ich hab heute angefangen und dann mittendrin abgebrochen ! Zudem hat mir ein Dornenbusch die Wade total zerkratzt! Will unbedingt morgen mit allen Männern fahren aber mir grauts vor den Bergen


----------



## apoptygma (23. August 2010)

...ich mich wie ausgebrochen fühle. Samstag den Marathon in Grafschaft nach 11,5 km abbrechen musste (weil ich mich da schon ausgebrochen fühlte) und ich vor allem nicht weiss, warum ich mich wie ausgebrochen fühle


----------



## Nuala (23. August 2010)

@Mel_I_: Sattel runter, Po hinter den Sattel, ein Liedchen anstimmen und Spaß haben. Wenn Du Angst hast, dann singe einfach was und zieh die Mundwinkel nach oben. Das hilft!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (23. August 2010)

naja - fahrtechnik ersetzt das ja nicht wirklich .... angst ist manchmal auch ein agnz guter ratgeber .... schützt zum . vor knochenbrüchen  etc.....


----------



## Mel_l_ (23. August 2010)

naja das mit den arsch hintern sattel versuch ich ja schon immer ganz brav, aber irgendwie fehlt mir da was im Kopf! Das mit dem Lied ist natürlich ne Idee, singe morgen :"jede Zelle meines Körpers ist glücklich usw" vielleicht funktioniert es ja dann ! Naja Knochenbrüche müssen nicht unbedingt sein, aber ich will diese Berge runter verdammt


----------



## Fie (23. August 2010)

Mir hat es ein Lager von der Wippe zerbröselt...

Morgen erstmal mich auf die Suche mach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (23. August 2010)

nein, ersetzt natürlich keine fahrtechnik, ist aber prima, wenn man sich verspannt weil man angst hat... petra müsing erklärt das hier ganz gut: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-Nn3c7LE_E&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. August 2010)

Softprotektoren, etwa von 661, geben etwas Sicherheit - zuzüglich zu Mut (Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit!) und Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. August 2010)

Mein Tag ist doppeldoof, weil ich mich besch... fühle und heute beim Arzt erfahre, ob die OP vor einigen Wochen was gebracht hat.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. August 2010)

daumendrück !!!!!!


----------



## Nuala (24. August 2010)

drücke auch die daumen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. August 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. August 2010)

Jepp!


----------



## Mel_l_ (24. August 2010)

Drücke auch die Daumen und danke schon mal für die Tipps! Werde heute abend mein Mut zusammen reißen und dann klappt es schon.. fahre heute in ner reinen Männergruppe mit da kann man sich ja nicht die blösse geben  !


----------



## MelleD (24. August 2010)

Das schaffste schon  Einfach guter Dinge sein, den Hintern nach hinten und schön die Fingerchen an der Bremse lassen. 
Nachher fragste dich eh, wieso man so nen schiss davor hatte.
Toi toi toi! 

@Bergradlerin
Drück dir auch die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mel_l_ (24. August 2010)

das denke ich auch, ich lach mich wahrscheinlich tot nachdem ich darunter gefahren bin und denke warum das alles  aber ist vielleicht auch nicht so einfach wenn man alleine fährt, weil keiner vorher fährt und man sieht das alles okay ist... werde heute abend berichten!


----------



## MelleD (24. August 2010)

Ich bin gespannt  Viel Spaß


----------



## Bettina (24. August 2010)

@Bergradlerin: hat das Drücken genützt?


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. August 2010)

Der Arzt ist zufrieden und doch unzufrieden...
Die Blutwerte gibt´s erst heute und morgen.
Fest steht, das Ding in der Leber ist wohl weg. 
Gut so, es gehörte da nämlich einfach nicht hin!

Danke für´s Daumendrücken!


----------



## MelleD (25. August 2010)

Heute morgen im Büro... Man sieht zwar nicht, wie groß die ist, aber die war groß...


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. August 2010)

Spinnen sind immer riesig! Wie Fische...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (25. August 2010)

Bin bei sowat ja nu nicht zimperlich, aber DAS teil... schrecklich! 
Selbst die Männer hier im Büro sagen, dass das nen fettes Teil ist


----------



## trek 6500 (25. August 2010)

iigittttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Fie (25. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Spinnen sind immer riesig! Wie Fische...



Ich bin nicht riesig 

Aber mit solchen Spinnen kann ich auch dienen!!! Ob ich das Bild hochladen sollte?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. August 2010)

nein, solltest Du nicht !!!


----------



## Fie (25. August 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nein, solltest Du nicht !!!



Hab´s aber gefunden und könnte das Geschwisterchen sein


----------



## trek 6500 (25. August 2010)

na , dann zeig schon her - ein gruseln am abend ...


----------



## Fie (25. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> na , dann zeig schon her - ein gruseln am abend ...



Na gut


----------



## trek 6500 (25. August 2010)

da krieg ich schon beim kleinen bild  gänsehaut ---- mag ja echt alle tiere - aber bei spinnen , da setzt mein hirn irgendwie aus ...


----------



## Fie (25. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> da krieg ich schon beim kleinen bild  gänsehaut ---- mag ja echt alle tiere - aber bei spinnen , da setzt mein hirn irgendwie aus ...





Solange es nur das Hirn ist  
"welches" ich, immer brav an der Pforte abgebe!


----------



## Veloce (25. August 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Bin bei sowat ja nu nicht zimperlich, aber DAS teil... schrecklich!
> Selbst die Männer hier im Büro sagen, dass das nen fettes Teil ist



Die Süßen genießen bei mir  schon lange  Schutz  . Solange es keine Tarantel oder Schwarze Witwe ist . 
Wußtet ihr das die Männchen viel kleiner sind und die Paarung für sie lebensgefährlich ist .
Einst ist mal mein Freund beim Anblick eines größeren behaarten Exemplares völlig hysterisch geworden und hat mich angefleht die Spinne
sofort zu töten  .
Der ist sonst nie so aus sich rausgegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (26. August 2010)

Ist das bei Vogelspinnen nicht auch so? Dass die Männchen echt aufpassen müssen, wenn se mal ranwollen? 

Heute ist ein doofer Tag, beim Hautarzt gewesen und hab eine blablabla-keine Ahnung, wie sich sich genau nennt-Akne, irgendwat zyklisches, was nur Frauen bekommen können. Muss nu 10 Tage antibiotika nehmen... Ich hasse diese Tabletten so abgrundtief.


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

Schon komisch: Schlangen finde ich interessant, Echsen auch. Spinnen und Krebse aber...  :kotz:


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2010)

Würg!:kotz:

Ich hatte in einer Pension mal so ein großes, fettes, schwarzes und behaartes Vieh in der Duschwanne sitzen. Habs erst beim zweiten Mal mit dem Schuh erwischt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

Uuuaaah, die Großen knacken auch noch beim Erschlagen...


----------



## giftzwerg83w (26. August 2010)

Ich versuch die lieber mit dem größten Glas, dass ich finden kann, nach draußen zu bringen. Das Zermanschen  und danach wegmachen find ich nämlich noch viiiiiel ekliger als die Spinne selber :kotz:

Als ich noch süß und Jung war, hatte ich mal nen Freund, der Vogelspinnen hatte.... sobald er halb kriechend übern Boden gerobbt ist, stand ich aufm Tisch. Meistens hat er glücklicherweise nur Heimchen gesucht, aber schon der Gedanke....


----------



## chayenne06 (26. August 2010)

Erschlagen??? wie könnt ihr nur??? 
ich kann die spinnen nicht mal töten.... uahhhhhh hilfe!!  

finde spinnen auch total gruselig.... so eine, die ihr auf den fotos habt, war mal abends als ich heim kam, im hausflur!! jetzt musste ich auch erst noch an der vorbei, um in meine wohnung zu kommen.... mit nem langen besen und viel zu mir selbst reden konnte ich sie dann, erst auf den boden, dann zur türe "rauskehren"... (und ja sie lebte noch!!)
letztens sass genau so eine draußen an der hauswand.... (dass war bestimmt die selbe)
hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
und ich hab leider niemanden, der mir die viecher wegmachen könnte... schnief


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

Lieber hole ich den Staubsauger. Oder Uli...  

Interessanterweise machen mir die Viecher im Freien nichts aus. Ich versuche ihnen immer zu erklären, dass das ihr Lebensraum ist und das Haus meiner... Erfolglos.


----------



## Nuala (26. August 2010)

... weil es wie aus draussen wie aus Kübeln schüttet und die ganzen Trails, die in den letzten Tagen so schön trocken waren, nun wieder ganz verschlammt sind


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

...weil meine Nachbarin mal wieder für DSDS "trainiert". 
Immer dasselbe Lied, immer dieselbe monotone Stimme dazu, immer die vergebliche Suche nach wenigstens einem richtigen Ton...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2010)

Hab vor 2 Tagen auch so eine entsorgt - lebendig!
Die paßte grad so in ein Honigglas Ø 10cm, eine Abdeckung drauf und feste schütteln, dann im Freien aussetzen (natürlich beim Nachbar)! Mein Sohnemann hat sie allerdings vor seinem Zimmerfenster ausgekippt - ich hab ihm dann das Glas gleich dagelassen


----------



## chayenne06 (26. August 2010)

@mausoline:
warum denn schütteln?? dass sich die arme noch übergibt im glas?? 
aber da geb ich dir recht: immer ab zum nachbarn damit, bzw. gaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit weg!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

Meine Nachbarin freut sich übrigens auch sehr über die Nacktschnecken, die ich aus unserem Garten pflücke und über den Zaun ins Salatbeet fliegen lasse...    Zuviel Salat ist ja auch gar nicht gesund, gell? Macht Verdauungsprobleme...


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2010)

Ist Salat überhaupt gesund? 98% Wasser und ein wenig Zellulose. Nährwert wie ein nasses Zellstofftaschentuch. Viehfutter. Bäh!


----------



## anne waffel (26. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Meine Nachbarin freut sich übrigens auch sehr über die Nacktschnecken, die ich aus unserem Garten pflücke und über den Zaun ins Salatbeet fliegen lasse...



Frau Doktor, das gehört sich aber ganz und gar nicht!

Anne...Kopp fasst


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

Neee, gehört sich nicht. Aber das ist ein Härtefall. Selbstverteidigung sozusagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (26. August 2010)

Gern erinnere ich mich dabei an meinen mutigen Exfreund. Der war bei mir in der Bude, ich erblickte so ein grausiges Riesen-Spinnen-Exemplar (die Art, bei denen man die Schritte hören kann) und appellierte an seine ritterliche Art, mir die Spinne aus der Wohnung zu schaffen. Was macht er? Er schnappt sich mein Haarspray (80er Jahre, haha) und sprüht das arme Vieh vollkommen damit zu und meinte das könne sie ja nun nicht überleben.
..... 2 Stunden später kam die Spinne mit grimmigem Gesichtsausdruck wieder aus der Versenkung, über und über mit Staubflusen verklebt, sah aus wie aus einem Horror-Film. Ich hab dann selbst Hand angelegt und das Viech mit dem Glas gefangen und vom Balkon gekippt.
Den unbrauchbaren Ex hab ich kurz danach auch entsorgt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Den unbrauchbaren Ex hab ich kurz danach auch entsorgt.



Über den Balkon gekippt?


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2010)




----------



## LaCarolina (26. August 2010)

Zum Sperrmüll gestellt


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Gern erinnere ich mich dabei an meinen mutigen Exfreund. Der war bei mir in der Bude, ich erblickte so ein grausiges Riesen-Spinnen-Exemplar (die Art, bei denen man die Schritte hören kann) und appellierte an seine ritterliche Art, mir die Spinne aus der Wohnung zu schaffen. Was macht er? Er schnappt sich mein Haarspray (80er Jahre, haha) und sprüht das arme Vieh vollkommen damit zu und meinte das könne sie ja nun nicht überleben.


 
Tja, hättest du eines mit Propan/Butan als Treibmittel gehabt, hätte er nur noch das brennende Feuerzeug beim sprühen davor halten müssen. Den Flammenwerfer hätte die nicht überlebt. So haben wir früher bei meinem Lehrmeister die Spinnen in der LKW-Garage gekillt. Aber nein, man musste ja die Sprays mit dem umweltfeindlichen FCKW nehmen.


----------



## chayenne06 (26. August 2010)

super, ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein vor lachen  
echt klasse!!


----------



## trek 6500 (26. August 2010)

.lol-
...naja , umbringen tu´ich sie nicht , so eklig ich sie auch finde . lasse meine freundin immer mit einem behältnis auf spinnen fang geh´n - die is da recht relaxed (sie zappelt zumindest nicht so hysterisch rum , wie ich ..)


----------



## karmakiller (26. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ...weil meine Nachbarin mal wieder für DSDS "trainiert".
> Immer dasselbe Lied, immer dieselbe monotone Stimme dazu, immer die vergebliche Suche nach wenigstens einem richtigen Ton...



welches denn ?


----------



## Mel_l_ (27. August 2010)

.... weil ich die letzten zwei Nächte immer maximal nur zwei Stunden geschlafen habe und nicht weiß warum ! Und zudem regnet es hier so ekelhaft doll, dabei wollte ich doch weiter Berge runterfahren, hab mich doch endlich getraut  ! War echt toll und garnicht schlimm!


----------



## JarJarBings (27. August 2010)

... ich gerade von meinem arzt gesagt bekommen habe, dass ich 8 (!!) wochen nicht radfahren (*zensiert*) haben darf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (27. August 2010)

Man beachte die Reihenfolge .
Konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen. Keine Frustwampe anfressen und statt Radfahren vielleicht laufen gehen? Gute Besserung.

Anne...Regenfenster guckt


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2010)

Aber oral wird doch noch gehen, oder?


----------



## anne waffel (27. August 2010)

, Delgado

Anne...Modöhse ruft


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2010)

Ich betreibe nur Schadensbegrenzung, ja!


----------



## JarJarBings (27. August 2010)

das war durchaus absicht mit der reihenfolge. 
nein, laufen is auch nicht, gar keine belastung die nächsten 8 wochen. gsd neige ich nicht zum zunehmen, wenn ich keinen sport mache, wenigstens was. *seufz*


----------



## JarJarBings (27. August 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich betreibe nur Schadensbegrenzung, ja!



was wäre ein doofer tag ohne solche kommentare...


----------



## apoptygma (27. August 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> das war durchaus absicht mit der reihenfolge.
> nein, laufen is auch nicht, gar keine belastung die nächsten 8 wochen. gsd neige ich nicht zum zunehmen, wenn ich keinen sport mache, wenigstens was. *seufz*



Als auch keine "zensierte" Belastung????  Also das würde mich (glaube ich) weitaus härter (Achtung Wortspiel) treffen als 8 Wochen nicht radfahren *ehrlich bin

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Xantoy (27. August 2010)

...es, wie die letzten Tage auch, 10 Minuten bevor ich mich aufs Rad schwingen wollte um auf Arbeit zu fahren mal wieder angefangen hat in Strömen zu regnen. Ich wollte das Rad schon mit in den Bus nehmen damit ich wenigstens damit heim fahren kann, aber dann hab ich mir die Wettervorhersage angeschaut http://wetter.msn.com/hourly.aspx?wealocations=wc:8199743&q=Ilmenau%2c+TH+forecast:hourly&weap=0#day0


----------



## frogmatic (27. August 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> Delgado schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich betreibe nur Schadensbegrenzung, ja!
> ...



Kein echter doofer Tag... Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (27. August 2010)

danke


----------



## Nuala (27. August 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Aber oral wird doch noch gehen, oder?



je enger die klamotten von den männlichen cc-häschen desto blöder die  kommentare. wahrscheinlich wird durch die engen hosen die blutzufuhr zum gehirn abgeschnitten...


----------



## Martina H. (27. August 2010)

> ... durch die engen hosen die blutzufuhr zum gehirn abgeschnitten...



... wo nichts ist, braucht auch nichts durchblutet werden!


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. August 2010)

Der Tag ist nicht mehr doof.

Ich schmeiß mich weg!


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2010)

Schön, dass Ihr wieder Spaß habt


----------



## Martina H. (27. August 2010)

... neidisch?

@jarjar: gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. August 2010)

Nein


----------



## Martina H. (27. August 2010)

... dann ist es ja gut


----------



## chayenne06 (30. August 2010)

...nach 4 wochen urlaub ich heute wieder in die arbeit darf


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

..mein elsass trip wegen kh aufenthalt der schwiegermutter wahrscheinlich  in`s wasser fällt ...... das auto eine satte rechn ung  von 400 euro produziert hat , der user aus dem forum , der mir den froggy rahmen verkaufen will , sich seit 2 tagen nicht mehr gemeldet hat , obwohl der deal steht .... hmmmmm - nur gut , dass die sonne scheint und ich urlaub hab `...


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

froggy hat sich erledigt - er(verkäufer) hat es sich anders überlegt ...********....


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. September 2010)

Trek, wieso hasst Du eigentlich Niner? Ich meine, die (ernst gemeinte!) Frage drängt sich für mich einfach inzwischen auf...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. September 2010)

Das ist ja gemein, wenn man sich auf was freut, und dann kriegt man´s nicht! Mein Beileid hast du!


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

gina - wenn ich da anfange , krieg ich schaum vor den mund - ist einfach eine persönliche abneigung ---- ich könnte diese teile zermalmen .... löst ein trauma bei mir aus .diese hässlichen , widerlichen pseudo mtb´s - trekkingräder mit dicken reifen , unproportioniert und ... du siehst ,ich bin dem herzkasper nah ..

was anderes : hast du gefragt , ob der syntace mit schwarzen klemmen schöner wäre ...
gruss, kati- die sich wieder abregen muss---schweissvonstirnwisch !


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2010)

Gaaaaannnzz ruhig Kati 

 Alles wird gut


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. September 2010)

Ich finde 29er auch nicht wirklich harmonisch, vor allem nicht in kleinen Rahmengrößen. Aber so what?! Jedem das seine, mir den Rest! Lass die Leutz doch nach ihrer Fasson glücklich werden. E-Bikes finde ich persönlich schlimmer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich finde 29er auch nicht wirklich harmonisch, vor allem nicht in kleinen Rahmengrößen. Aber so what?! Jedem das seine, mir den Rest! Lass die Leutz doch nach ihrer Fasson glücklich werden. E-Bikes finde ich persönlich schlimmer...



Boah, die sind ja echt die totale Pest! Ich hab die letztens auf einer Hütte auf über 1500m gesehen und in Serfaus fahren´s auch damit auf dem Berg rum. Bei uns im Ort ist letztens ein Paar damit rumgeschlichen, so schnell wär noch ne 80-jährige Oma auf dem Tretroller, und die beiden waren noch nicht mal alt, vielleicht so Ende 30. Denen hätte echtes treten nicht geschadet. Das schlimme ist, dass sich genau die Leute sowas kaufen / leisten können, denen ein echtes Rad besser stehen würde.
Allerdings, unsere Pensionswirtin in Serfaus sagte, dass ihr das E-bike ermöglicht, mit ihrem Mann zusammen Touren zu fahren, da er ihr konditionell über ist. Aber die ging ja auch schon auf die 70 zu, da sei ihr das zugestanden!


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

[email protected]ärbel : danke für die beruhigung - kicher !!


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Boah, die sind ja echt die totale Pest! Ich hab die letztens auf einer Hütte auf über 1500m gesehen und in Serfaus fahren´s auch damit auf dem Berg rum. Bei uns im Ort ist letztens ein Paar damit rumgeschlichen, so schnell wär noch ne 80-jährige Oma auf dem Tretroller, und die beiden waren noch nicht mal alt, vielleicht so Ende 30. Denen hätte echtes treten nicht geschadet. Das schlimme ist, dass sich genau die Leute sowas kaufen / leisten können, denen ein echtes Rad besser stehen würde.
> Allerdings, unsere Pensionswirtin in Serfaus sagte, dass ihr das E-bike ermöglicht, mit ihrem Mann zusammen Touren zu fahren, da er ihr konditionell über ist. Aber die ging ja auch schon auf die 70 zu, da sei ihr das zugestanden!


 
E-Bikes finde ich auch richtig schlimm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Und die Dinger sind lt. meinem Bikehändler ein echter Renner  Ich wünsche mir immer insgeheim, dass denen, die damit die Berge hochfahren, auf halber Strecke der Strom ausgeht


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

nach dem extrem doofen tag gestern : ..heute  neues projekt gestartet - fie wird sich freu`n  diese farbe  wird`s ....


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. September 2010)

@Trek: Auch meine Farbe...  

E-Bikes? Die Teile kacheln durch die Städte, dass mir Angst und Bange wird! Die FahrerInnen ohne Helm und ohne Ahnung. Das gibt noch Tote, das sage ich voraus! Und warum dürfen die ohne Helm fahren? Ich meine, die Teile rennen gute 40 km/h!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. September 2010)

Das wird sich nach den ersten paar schlimmen Unfällen sowieso erledigen, denn dann wird, wie beim Mofa, was ja eigentlich lt. Definition ein Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor ist, eine Versicherung vorgeschrieben werden mit dem ganzen restl. pipapo.

@ barbarissima: Ich wünsch mir das nicht insgeheim!


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. September 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ barbarissima: Ich wünsch mir das nicht insgeheim!


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nach dem extrem doofen tag gestern : ..heute neues projekt gestartet - fie wird sich freu`n  diese farbe wird`s ....


 
Wie  Orange  Was ist denn jetzt los


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

alles an anfang . der froggy mensch hat mich hängenlassen und verkauft nu doch nicht ... deshalb gibts jetzt was sehr nettes oranges !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (6. September 2010)

ich seit fast 2 Jahren doch wieder mal ne Erkältung hab und der Tag im Laden nach schlafarmer Nacht eine ziemliche Quälerei war.
..die Versicherung mir mitgeteilt hat das der Schadensfreiheitsrabatt der Haftpflicht nicht für die Vollkasko meines neuen Autos mit LKW Zulassung übernommen werden kann.
F*** !  :kotz:


----------



## trek 6500 (10. September 2010)

,,,mein scheiss ekzem am handballen nicht weggeht . von der pc maus ... erst hornhaut , dann allergie auf salbe - jetzt ekzem . so ein dreck - und grad an der rechten hand . kann ich brauchen wie gift .-


----------



## Twinkie (11. September 2010)

...morgen mtb tour angesagt wurde und ich mal wieder nicht mit kann. bin grad total megagefrustet.  ich glaub echt, ich such mir bald n anderes hobby.  vielleicht schützenverein oder landfrauen...damit wird man hier wohl eher was.....:kotz:


----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2010)

....ich hier seit einer fuc..... Woche auf meine neue Handykarte warte, Hermes immer vormittags liefert (schon 2 mal umsonst hier war, trotz Mitteilung an der Klingel), das ganze unterschrieben werden muss, also den Liefertag auf Samstag (also heute) verschoben habe und nun natürlich warte (weil Hermes Zustellzeit bis 19!!!! Uhr hat (aber eben ohne Angabe, wann genau)



Denn es scheint die Sonne und ich könnte aufs Rad....


----------



## trek 6500 (11. September 2010)

@twinkie : ..warum klappts denn nie ???? makrame(schreibt man das so ???)eulen fertigen wäre auch in geiles hobby


----------



## Twinkie (11. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @twinkie : ..warum klappts denn nie ???? makrame(schreibt man das so ???)eulen fertigen wäre auch in geiles hobby


weil mir die männer-renngruppe zu schnell ist und ich da nicht nerven will. frauen gibts hier keine. und alleine hab ich schiß im gelände.
gibt ja genug horrormeldungen von verschollenen radlern und ich hab keine bock im busch unentdeckt zu verschimmeln. 
makrame  die eulen hatten wir in den 80ern ma im wohnzimmer hängen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (11. September 2010)

...ach , dann fahr halt einfache sachen , wege  , die du kennst . ich  mach auch keine experimente , wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin - fahre aber eig. gern alleien . mit photo und proviant bewaffnet ,  machts  allein am meisten spass , find´ich ...
..kannst ja einem , der dich kennt ungefähr sagen , wo du dich rumtreiben willst , dass man dann einen anhaltspunkt hat , wo man suchen muss, falls du wirklich irgendwo in der hecke liegst .. lg , kati


----------



## karmakiller (12. September 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> und alleine hab ich schiß im gelände.
> gibt ja genug horrormeldungen von verschollenen radlern und ich hab keine bock im busch unentdeckt zu verschimmeln.



Bedeutet das, dass du generell nicht alleine fährst ? Wovor hast du denn genau Angst ? 
Ich fahre fast immer und vor allem gerne alleine, ich sage halt vorher Bescheid wann ich ungefähr zurück bin und habe das Handy dabei 

@Topic: 
bin erkältet -> Bikepause <- doof


----------



## Twinkie (12. September 2010)

dankee!!! 

also mit dem rennradel düse ich auch alleine los. aber mit mtb ist die sturzgefahr ja doch sehr hoch. jedenfalls räum ich mich eigentlich bei jeder ausfahrt einmal ab. deshalb mag ich nich alleine los ich brauch auch gegebenenfalls nen vorfahrer für situationen in denen ich mir nich ganz sicher bin. naja. ich werde mir mal katis ra(d)schlag zu herzen nehmen und dann eben nur feldwege befahren oder sowas.


heute ist ein doofer tag, denn es ist schon sonntag.


----------



## giftzwerg83w (12. September 2010)

... gestern das Wetter echt Bombe war, ich aber keine Zeit zum fahren hatte. Heute hab ich den ganzen Tag Zeit und es fängt jedes Mal an zu schütten, wenn ich vor die Tür will.  Ich glaub, ich hab nen Regenfluch oder so


----------



## apoptygma (12. September 2010)

giftzwerg83w schrieb:


> ... gestern das Wetter echt Bombe war, ich aber keine Zeit zum fahren hatte. Heute hab ich den ganzen Tag Zeit und es fängt jedes Mal an zu schütten, wenn ich vor die Tür will.  Ich glaub, ich hab nen Regenfluch oder so



Tröste Dich 

Gestern musste ich den ganzen Tag drinne hocken um auf der Hermes Mann zu warten, der dann doch nciht kam , super Wetter, und heute mistig und Kopfweh und ach überhaupt nen Kack-Tach.

Punkt!


----------



## karmakiller (12. September 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> dankee!!!
> 
> also mit dem rennradel düse ich auch alleine los. aber mit mtb ist die sturzgefahr ja doch sehr hoch. jedenfalls räum ich mich eigentlich bei jeder ausfahrt einmal ab. deshalb mag ich nich alleine los ich brauch auch gegebenenfalls nen vorfahrer für situationen in denen ich mir nich ganz sicher bin. naja. ich werde mir mal katis ra(d)schlag zu herzen nehmen und dann eben nur feldwege befahren oder sowas.
> 
> ...



Sonntag ist doch super  Montag ist doof 

Du stürzt bei jeder MTB-Tour einmal ? Ok dann würde ich vielleicht auch nicht alleine fahren...  
Aber es gibt doch bestimmt Strecken und Wege, die nicht unter Feldwege fallen und die du sturzfrei miteinander kombinieren kannst ? Also ich hätte ja deutlich mehr Angst auf dem Rennrad im Straßenverkehr als mit dem MTB im Wald


----------



## Twinkie (12. September 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Du stürzt bei jeder MTB-Tour einmal ? Ok dann würde ich vielleicht auch nicht alleine fahren...



Ja, irgendwas is ja immer. Kleine Liste meiner besonderen Freunde: Äste, Tannenzapfen, Tiefer Sand, Baumwurzeln. Ist bisher ja auch nix schlimmes passiert, aber ich hab halt Respekt.



karmakiller schrieb:


> Aber es gibt doch bestimmt Strecken und Wege, die nicht unter Feldwege fallen und die du sturzfrei miteinander kombinieren kannst ? Also ich hätte ja deutlich mehr Angst auf dem Rennrad im Straßenverkehr als mit dem MTB im Wald


Beim Rennradeln ist man da unterwegs, wo viele menschliche Lebewesen  anzufinden sind. Wenn da mal was ist, kann man sich sicher sein, dass innerhalb von 5 Minuten mindestens ein Passant vorbeikommt. Beim Mountainbiking sieht man manchmal nur ein paar Rehe oder Geier kreisen 

Hier im Flachland kann man sich die Strecken eben nich sonderlich gut aussuchen. Da gibt es nur 1-2 "Spots" wo n Eiszeitgletscher seiner Zeit mal etwas Erde aufgetürmt hat, oder die Deutschen im Krieg mal bombentechnisch einen auf den "Ars**" bekommen haben. Ansonsten herrscht hier Feldwegalarm.

Aber ich will ja gar nich jammern. Bringt ja eh nix!


----------



## Mel_l_ (12. September 2010)

... weil ich eigentlich voll gerne fahren würde, aber es zur zeit schüttet und mein linkes Auge total angeschwollen ist, warum auch immer ?!

Ich fahre eigentlich fast nur alleine, weil ich die Männer auch nicht nerven will, aber ich nehm einfach mein Handy mit und ich fahr dann immer ne Strecke die auch jemand kennt und mich dort finden könnte!


----------



## trek 6500 (12. September 2010)

.....twinky : rauf aufs bike und 2 stunden feldwege abgrasen .. besser als nix - sonne ausnutzen ,wärme tanken , kopf freikriegen , sonntag geniessen . scheiss drauf , dass es keine anspruchsvollen wege sind - roll einfach bisschen vor dich hin - besser , als gar nicht auf´m rad gewesen zu sein !! ich fahr jetzt auch los . zu den bösen wurzeln und dem sand -  viel spass !!!! grüezi , die kati


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. September 2010)

... weil geilstes Wetter draußen ist und mein Bike wegen Rahmenbruch beim Händler steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (12. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nach dem extrem doofen tag gestern : ..heute  neues projekt gestartet - fie wird sich freu`n  diese farbe  wird`s ....




Ich habe mir die Augen zugehalten...

Ist da was???


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. September 2010)

... weil sich heute mein Tretlager verabschiedet hat, und ich (noch  )kein Zweitrad habe... jetzt muss ich es erst mal reparieren (lassen)...


----------



## trek 6500 (12. September 2010)

@fie - neeeeiinn, du hast dich sicher verguckt ....


----------



## trek 6500 (12. September 2010)

...weil mein hund heute  in den fuss gestochen wurde und der nu´dick is .....


----------



## Twinkie (13. September 2010)

danke kati!  deinem hundi wünsch ich gute besserung.


----------



## trek 6500 (13. September 2010)

gern gescheh´n !!!!    hunde fuss  ist  wieder okay !! kalte umschläge haben geholfen !! auf zum mäuse jagen ! gruss, kati


----------



## Veloce (26. September 2010)

ich gestern  meinen geliebten Simonelli Stahlrennradrahmen mit Rahmenbruch verschrotten mußte . Fast 20000 treue Kilometer durch Wind
und Wetter mit einigen Langstrecken > 200 km .
Aber ******* ist auch Dünger  . Ich sehs als eine Aufforderung endlich
einen guten Randoneurrahmen bauen zu lassen  .


----------



## MelleD (27. September 2010)

Ich seit Samstag mittag Kopfschmerzen habe, sich die Samstag abend noch in einen schönen Migräneanfall hochgeschraubt haben und ich nun seit Sonntag morgen mit total ätzenden Schmerzen rumplage.
Ausserdem nervt mich das Wetter, ich hab keine Lust zu arbeiten. Ich glaub, ich brauch Urlaub.

Dann sind meine Eltern gestern noch in Urlaub geflogen, rufen an, dass sie gut gelandet sind und quälen mich dann mit 37/38°C Wärme und 29°C Wassertemperatur...


----------



## Nuala (1. Oktober 2010)

... weil ich eben übern lenker geflogen bin (an der gleichen stelle wie auch schon dienstag, nur bin ich da hinten einfach runtergerutscht) als ein ziemlich matschiges und ziemlich steiles stück runterfahren wollte und mir dabei wahrscheinlich wieder die bänder am daumen abgerissen habe... alles sch***!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Oktober 2010)

aua aua mist*FKL&%*§F*


----------



## swe68 (1. Oktober 2010)

Mist... gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Oktober 2010)

... heute draußen das geilste Wetter ist, und ich nicht radeln kann, weil ich die Rüsselseuche habe


----------



## Billybob (3. Oktober 2010)

...ich ne nebenhodenentzündung (woher auch immer _mann_ son scheiß  bekommt) habe und deshalb 2 wochen sport- und ganz besonders bikeverbot  habe. dazu kommt noch, dass ich seit ner knappen woche ne erkältung in den  knochen hab die sich nicht entscheiden kann erwachsen zu werden oder  wieder zu sterben.
geilstes herbstwetter fürn arsch...
jetzt muss ich zwei wochen bikeputzen...

edit:
jetzt lohnt sich mein avatar endlich mal


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Oktober 2010)

...ein maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber einer mit einem *richtig* doofen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (3. Oktober 2010)

ich werte das mal als euer migefühl...


----------



## FridaDakar (4. Oktober 2010)

... ich mich gestern in winterberg abgelegt hab und heute mit nem blauen poppes 9 stunden auf der arbeit rumhetzen kann... achja, und es ist montag *menno*


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Oktober 2010)

Wir bemitleiden auch Männer!  
(Und er hat unser Mitleid nun wirklich verdient!)

@Nuala: Au Mist, das kenne ich.


----------



## Warnschild (4. Oktober 2010)

...ich am WE eine super Wohnung besichtigt habe und sie nun nicht bekomme, weil die Rentner im Haus keine Studenten wünschen. 

Dabei wollte ich vor allem eins: Ruhe! - und wäre somit die perfekte Besetzung für sie gewesen!


----------



## Nuala (4. Oktober 2010)

@Warnschild: Rentner im Haus sind auch keine Ruhegarant. Denk doch mal an die lauten Fernseher, weil die Hörgeräte so unbequem sind und deshalb nicht getragen werden. Oder die Rolatoren (sind bestimmt genauso laut wie Bobbycars) auf Dielenböden...


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Oktober 2010)

Man kann wunderbar mit intensivem Rollentraining dagegenhalten...


----------



## swe68 (4. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> @Warnschild: Rentner im Haus sind auch keine Ruhegarant. Denk doch mal an die lauten Fernseher, weil die Hörgeräte so unbequem sind und deshalb nicht getragen werden. Oder die Rolatoren (sind bestimmt genauso laut wie Bobbycars) auf Dielenböden...



Ich habe das einmal mitgemacht - Hölle!
Die betreffende Person hatte einen Hörschaden, weshalb der Fernseher bis tief in die Nacht laut dröhnte (das wurde besonders lustig, als ihr Sohn, mit dem sie zusammenlebte, eine Dolby-Surround-Anlage kaufte) - im Sommer übrigens bei offener Wohnungstür, weil es unterm Dach so heiss war. 
Die senile Bettflucht hat sie dann auch noch dazu bewogen, nachts Möbel zu rücken, Sachen zu suchen, ihren Sohn anzuschreien...
Ich hätte das alles hingenommen, wenn sie mich nicht nahezu jedes Mal, wo ich abends nach 22.00 durch den Hausflur lief, bei der Vermieterin angeschwärzt hat, ich würde dauernd Parties feiern. 
Nie wieder! Da sind mir Kinder wirklich tausendmal lieber.

Warnschild, wer weiß, wozu die Absage gut ist.


----------



## Twinkie (4. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...ein maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn



bevor wir so vorschnell urteilen, sollten wir in erfahrung bringen, ob er LORETTA genannt werden möchte. 

gute besserung! an naddi natürlich auch.


----------



## Billybob (4. Oktober 2010)

jetzt schnall ichs erstmal...

hab wiedermal verpennt, dass ich im lo poste (denkteuchandieserstelleeinensichschämendensmiley)

ich hoffe ihr seht es mir nach.


----------



## el comandante (4. Oktober 2010)

Wer's glaubt...

Hier biste richtig:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              ich ärgere mich heute darüber, dass 

... das KTWR freut sich intensiv und mitfühlend über Pechvögel;
 gute Ratschläge, weniger gute Radschläge, Schmäh und Spott gibt es obendrein gratis und reichlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Oktober 2010)

Wir sehen nach, El Comandante, sei gewiss!


----------



## MelleD (5. Oktober 2010)

... meine Gabel immer noch unterwegs ist.
Hab sie Donnerstag morgen zur Post gebracht und ist noch nicht angekommen 
Und wenn ich mir auf DHL den Verlauf ansehe, glaub ich, die haben Flaschendrehen mit dem Paket gespielt


----------



## DiabloPB (5. Oktober 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> ... meine Gabel immer noch unterwegs ist.
> Hab sie Donnerstag morgen zur Post gebracht und ist noch nicht angekommen



Du schickst dir selber eine Gabel?


----------



## MelleD (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja, wenn mir langweilig ist 

Nee, zum Service  Muss in den tiefsten Osten


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Oktober 2010)

..weil meine neue sattelstützte für heute angekündigt war und der dhl mann nur mit den schultern gezuckt hat ....


----------



## Warnschild (5. Oktober 2010)

bergradlerin schrieb:


> man kann wunderbar mit intensivem rollentraining dagegenhalten...



:-d


----------



## Warnschild (5. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich habe das einmal mitgemacht - Hölle!
> Die betreffende Person hatte einen Hörschaden, weshalb der Fernseher bis tief in die Nacht laut dröhnte (das wurde besonders lustig, als ihr Sohn, mit dem sie zusammenlebte, eine Dolby-Surround-Anlage kaufte) - im Sommer übrigens bei offener Wohnungstür, weil es unterm Dach so heiss war.
> Die senile Bettflucht hat sie dann auch noch dazu bewogen, nachts Möbel zu rücken, Sachen zu suchen, ihren Sohn anzuschreien...
> Ich hätte das alles hingenommen, wenn sie mich nicht nahezu jedes Mal, wo ich abends nach 22.00 durch den Hausflur lief, bei der Vermieterin angeschwärzt hat, ich würde dauernd Parties feiern.
> ...



Lach, mag sein: Ich lief kürzlich an einem 1-Fam.-Haus mit großzügigem Garten außenrum in einem ruhigen Dorf vorbei und konnte jedes Wort verstehen, das der Fernseher von sich gab.

Aber ich glaube, in diesem Fall hatten die einfach nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit wirklich Party-süchtigen Studenten gemacht und Angst, das Ganze könne sich wiederholen... 

Ich fands halt schade, weil eine penetrante Dame die Wohnung dann bekam, die glaubwürdig vermitteln konnte, dass sie sonst auf der Straße steht...


----------



## Veloce (8. Oktober 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Lach, mag sein: Ich lief kürzlich an einem 1-Fam.-Haus mit großzügigem Garten außenrum in einem ruhigen Dorf vorbei und konnte jedes Wort verstehen, das der Fernseher von sich gab.
> 
> Aber ich glaube, in diesem Fall hatten die einfach nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit wirklich Party-süchtigen Studenten gemacht und Angst, das Ganze könne sich wiederholen...
> 
> Ich fands halt schade, weil eine penetrante Dame die Wohnung dann bekam, die glaubwürdig vermitteln konnte, dass sie sonst auf der Straße steht...



Rentner die zu viel Zeit haben und alles mitkriegen wollen können dich als Nachbarn aber auch gewaltig strapazieren .


----------



## MelleD (9. Oktober 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7640500"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Rentner die zu viel Zeit haben und alles mitkriegen wollen können dich als Nachbarn aber auch gewaltig strapazieren .


 
Ach ja, die lieben Rentner 

Hatte gerade so nen Erlebnis, stand am Bäcker und wollte Brötchen holen, stehen noch 5 Leute vor mir in der Schlange.
Ommi kommt rein, stellt sich ganz vorne an die Schlange und als die Bedienung fragte, wer denn jetzt nu dran sei, sagte Ommi ganz selbstverständlich "Hier!".
Nein, auch Ommis können sich hinten in der Schlange anstellen. Nach bösen Blicken Ihrerseits hat sie sich aber doch noch der Allgemeinheit gefügt 
Oder Einkaufswagen in die Hacken schieben lassen an der Kasse...

Ich habe wirklich nichts gegen alte Menschen, ich helfe Ihnen über die Straße, hebe Sachen auf, wenn sie was fallen gelassen haben etc. Aber diese Selbstverständlichkeit geht garnicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. Oktober 2010)

Billybob schrieb:


> ich werte das mal als euer migefühl...



Auweia....ja, das kannste auch mal so werten.

Blöde Frage....tut das sehr weh??? 

Klingt jedenfalls so...


----------



## Twinkie (9. Oktober 2010)

...weil ich grad den kirschlorbeer ausgedünnt und total den abfall unterschätzt habe. 
4 säcke sind schon voll und kein ende in sicht...aaaaaaaarrrgh.....


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2010)

...es hier bei mir Zuhause (auf immerhin gut 600 Meter üNN) seit Tagen nebelig ist und ein paar Kilometer weiter (auf 800-1000 Meter üNN) SONNIG!!!    Und weil ich keine Zeit habe, dorthin zu fahren...


----------



## Principiante (9. Oktober 2010)

Du Arme!

Bei uns hier _unten_ in Berlin..._grins_... ist es sonnig.

Dafür wohnst Du schöner, also lass den Kopf nicht hängen!
LG, Principiante!


----------



## Twinkie (9. Oktober 2010)

...ich heute 3x zum recyclinghof gefahren bin und bei letzten mal der container voll war...hmpf. jetzt sind alle käfer und spinnen frei im auto und der gartenkram immer noch nich entsorgt....grrrr...


----------



## apoptygma (9. Oktober 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ...ich heute 3x zum recyclinghof gefahren bin und bei letzten mal der container voll war...hmpf. jetzt sind alle käfer und spinnen frei im auto und der gartenkram immer noch nich entsorgt....grrrr...



Dat wär wohl für mich nen Grund, das Auto getz direkt zu entsorgen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (9. Oktober 2010)

....spinnen im auto wär´auch echt schwierig für mich ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2010)

Ihr braucht eindeutig größere Autos! Genug Platz (auch, um sich aus dem Weg zu gehen) für Menschen, Bikes und Tiere...


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Oktober 2010)

...ich stell mir grade vor , die menschen geh´n sich im auto aus dem weg ..... brüll `..


----------



## Twinkie (10. Oktober 2010)

ihr habt doch getrunken, oder? 

außerdem isses nich mein auto 

heute ist ein doofer tag, weil ich ein eis möchte und keins hier ist.


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Oktober 2010)

.....eisdiele in der nähe ?????


----------



## Twinkie (11. Oktober 2010)

...neeee. dafür popcorn im schrank. das war dann der ersatz. und deshalb ist heute auch ein doofer tag, weil ich mit vollem bauch kaum schlafen konnte


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2010)

> trek 6500
> ....spinnen im auto wär´auch echt schwierig für mich ...


aber doch nicht als Bewacherin vor der Kellertüre, oder? 








Grüße Mausoline

_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten:Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti)_


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Twinkie (11. Oktober 2010)

cool, so eine haben wir auch am carport sitzen.


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Oktober 2010)

...ach , draussen dürfen sie sich tummeln - nur bitte nicht in wohnung und auto ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2010)

die hat ihr Netz über Kellertreppe und Kellertüre gesponnen, ohne Bücken ist nix mit durchgehen...aber dumm ist sie nicht. Nachdem wir einige Mal das Netz etwas verkleinert haben, baut sie es jetzt etwas weiter oberhalb. Soweit ich weiß, leben die auch nur ca. 8 Monate und beißen können sie auch 

_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten:Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti)_


----------



## Nuala (11. Oktober 2010)

... ich erst in knapp 4 wochen wieder radeln kann und auch beim yoga schultermäßig ziemlich eingeschränkt bin aber dank einer gaaaaanz tollen physiotherapeutin schmückt meine schulter nun ein schniekes blaues kinesio tape 

also mädels, wenn ihr stürzt, dann nicht auf die schulter!!!


----------



## murmel04 (11. Oktober 2010)

weil mir heute alle meine alten Knochen weh tun, nachdem ich gestern einen Abflug übern Lenker gemacht habe. 

Nun tun Arme und vor allem Gesicht weh, weil voll auf die Zwölf geflogen bin. Gott sei dank im Wald sonst wäre alles im A....
So langsam kommen auch die blauen Flecken.

Und dann auch noch Montag ist und bei dem Wetter arbeiten muss.



Kann nur hoffen das meine Angst, ja ich gebe zu bin ein Schisser jetzt nicht auf ewig bleibt.

LG


----------



## apoptygma (11. Oktober 2010)

...meine Beziehung wohl definitiv "vor der Wand" ist.  Danke an die "Schwiegermutter" (wenn man sowas Mutter.....aber ich sollte mich nicht so aufregen).

Und ich das nicht mal mit biken kompensieren kann, weil ich mir wohl die Adduktoren gezerrt habe.


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2010)

Hm... Oje.

Ich habe heute nur beizutragen, dass ich die BIKE aus dem Briefkasten gezogen, den Test der versenkbaren Sattelstützen überflogen und das Magazin dann ins Eck geworfen habe. Steht einfach nix Gscheites mehr drin, nur noch über 29-er und E-Bikes. Beides nicht meine Liga...


----------



## Twinkie (11. Oktober 2010)

@apo:


----------



## MelleD (11. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht kriegt ihr es ja doch noch hin, ich drück die Daumen. Nicht den Mut verlieren!!


----------



## Honigblume (11. Oktober 2010)

Das tut mir leid Wencke  *drück*


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Oktober 2010)

... weil die Arbeit und die Kollegen heute total genervt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (11. Oktober 2010)

@gina : ..aus diesem grund kauf ich die bike net mehr,,,erst wieder , wenn die sich "beruhigt" haben und zu normalen themen zurückkommen !!


----------



## Honigblume (12. Oktober 2010)

Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil heute eines meiner Meeris unverhofft und unerwartet über die Regenbogenbrücke gegangen ist


----------



## anne waffel (12. Oktober 2010)

Ach, das tut mir leid. Ist vielleicht schon zu spät für den Rat...dennoch: Du solltest das Tier ein bisschen bei den Artgenossen lassen - es dann aber auf jeden Fall unbemerkt herausnehmen. Dass sich beim Herausnehmen die Gliedmaßen bewegen verwirrt die Tiere. Sie haben eigentlich 'verstanden', dass das Tier gestorben ist, aber die Bewegung lässt sie das vergessen.
Ich hoffe, dass nun nicht ein einzelnes Tier zurückbleibt, sondern, dass Du ein Rudel hältst?!

Anne...Schweinchenfan


----------



## Honigblume (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, die anderen hatten genug Zeit sich zu "verabschieden", ist gestorben als ich auf der Arbeit war, also nicht daheim war.

Jetzt sind sie zu zweit.... hab also Zeit noch ein Mädchen zu suchen... ich werd die Tage mal hier zum Tierheim gehen und schauen ob sie ein passendes Mädchen haben. Drei Tiere mag ich auf jeden Fall wieder haben, ist immer was los 

Sie hat nichts gezeigt, gar nichts, nicht abgenommen, keine Krankheitszeichen gezeigt, war verfressen wie immer....


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil heute eines meiner Meeris unverhofft und unerwartet über die Regenbogenbrücke gegangen ist



Ohje, das tut mir leid. 

Wir haben hier vor ein paar Monaten unsere Hamsterdame Lola beerdigen müssen, die war aber auch schon knapp 2. Nun gibt es keine Tiere mehr hier.

Dafür aber wohl sehr bald nen used Alutech Cheap Trick für Sohnie zum Geb. Dann hab ich quasi auch nen Bergab-Bike, was ich zwar nicht nutzen werde, aber mit posen  Aber der Lütte mag schon gern eins haben und da dachte ich halt an was robustes.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Oktober 2010)

....tut mir leid für dich ...hatte  bis vor ein paar jahren auch meeries - meist  5-6, manchmal auch mehr . sind schon extrem süss. hoffe , du findest eine passende kleine dame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (14. Oktober 2010)

work sucks...


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass es Nebel hat?


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich lese im Moment die Enke-Biografie. Und die nimmt mich ziemlich mit...


----------



## kube (14. Oktober 2010)

Weil ich es mit dem Mtb fahren ein bischen übertrieben habe und jetzt erstmal pausieren muss wegen Rückenprobs.


----------



## apoptygma (14. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich lese im Moment die Enke-Biografie. Und die nimmt mich ziemlich mit...



"Lohnt" also? Ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mir das Buch für die dunkle Zeit zu holen (ja krank, ich weiss, aber ich bin so gestrickt, das ich mich gerade in Monaten wie dem November mit schwerer Kost auseinandersetze)


----------



## Honigblume (14. Oktober 2010)

Werde bis auf weiteres intern versetzt


----------



## apoptygma (14. Oktober 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Werde bis auf weiteres intern versetzt



Intern Firma (räumlich) oder intern Firma "weg von zu Hause"?

Is das so schlimm für Dich?


----------



## Honigblume (14. Oktober 2010)

Intern Firma räumlich.
Der Weg rüber ist harmlos.
Kriege etwas mehr Verantwortung (hätte zwar gern noch mehr aber eins nach dem anderen)
Gibt sogar bißchen mehr Geld wegen Wochenendarbeit.
Nur, ich sehe meinen Liebsten dann noch weniger als jetzt


----------



## DiabloPB (14. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @gina : ..aus diesem grund kauf ich die bike net mehr,,,erst wieder , wenn die sich "beruhigt" haben und zu normalen themen zurückkommen !!



Allein wie teuer diese Zeitschrift(en) ist(sind), ist nicht normal.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich lese im Moment die Enke-Biografie. Und die nimmt mich ziemlich mit...



Ich werds mir heute bei Thalia besorgen fürs Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (15. Oktober 2010)

... ich mich gestern früh verhoben habe und heute nicht geradelt wird...

Denke auch die nächsten Tage wird's damit nichts werden... _grummel, grummel_...


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> "Lohnt" also? Ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mir das Buch für die dunkle Zeit zu holen (ja krank, ich weiss, aber ich bin so gestrickt, das ich mich gerade in Monaten wie dem November mit schwerer Kost auseinandersetze)




Sie lohnt!   Aber: Es ist kein "gutes" Buch...


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Oktober 2010)

..habs auch gelesen - sehr "gut" - konnte vieles nachfühlen ....


----------



## apoptygma (16. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Sie lohnt!   Aber: Es ist kein "gutes" Buch...



120 Seiten seit heute früh....


----------



## schlammdiva (17. Oktober 2010)

... ich seit Dienstag total Erkältet bin und diese keine Anstalten macht wesentlich besser zu werden.
Habe schon Muskelkater im Bauch und bin total verspannt.

Aber vor allen Dingen ist nicht an schönes durchs Laub biken zu denken


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Oktober 2010)

......ich erst aus dem Bett gekrabbelt bin und zu garnichts Lust habe.


----------



## kube (17. Oktober 2010)

ich noch voll einen im Tee habe


----------



## Fie (17. Oktober 2010)

Ob er doof wird, wird sich noch zeigen!

Warum? Heute morgen, alles noch am Schlummern, tut es einen jenseits allmachts gottes Schlag. Was war passiert? Mein Hufeisen hat sich von der Wand verselbstständigt und ist auf den Holzboden geknallt!
Was da einem plötzlich für Gedanken durch den Kopf schießen!? 

Schaun wir mal, denn ich kämpfe grad mit mir, mich auf mein Kona zu setzen!


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Oktober 2010)

weil draußen nass is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich lieber Sx Trail fahren würde aber die Highroller Tubeless noch nicht gg
Minions  getauscht hab .
So werden es heute zur Abwechslung wieder RR Kilometer werden.


----------



## eve77 (17. Oktober 2010)

...ich heute mal wieder das fully bewegen wollte und feststellen musste, dass mein händler bei der inspektion meine schaltung nicht frisch eingestellt sondern gnadenlos verstellt hat  mal schauen, wie lange ich brauche, das wieder hinzukriegen...


----------



## Veloce (17. Oktober 2010)

eve77 schrieb:


> ...ich heute mal wieder das fully bewegen wollte und feststellen musste, dass mein händler bei der inspektion meine schaltung nicht frisch eingestellt sondern gnadenlos verstellt hat  mal schauen, wie lange ich brauche, das wieder hinzukriegen...




1. Checken ob das Schaltauge ( Schaltwerk )  verbogen ist.
2. Inneren und äußeren Anschlag ( Schaltwerk ,Umwerfer ) kontrollieren.
3. Zugspannung Schaltwerk / Umwerfer  am Schalthebel Gegenuhrzeigersinn - Kette fällt schneller auf kleinere Ritzel bzw Kettenblätter . Spannen der Züge ( Stellschraube Shifter Uhrzeigersinn )
bewirkt flüssigeres Klettern der Kette auf große Ritzel bzw Kettenblätter. Beim Rapid Rise Schaltwerk verhält sich die Zugspannung umgekehrt .  
Sollte der Gangwechsel trotzdem noch hakelig sein schau mal nach ob 
nicht der Schaltzug hinter dem Nippel angerissen ist .
Das ist die Standart- Sollbruchstelle und wird gerne im Anfangsstadium
übersehen . Ich check das lieber einmal zu viel als dem Kunden wegen
 irreparable blockiertem Schaltmechanismus einen neuen Schalthebel montieren zu müssen .


----------



## eve77 (17. Oktober 2010)

...ist der Umwerfer. sobald eine schwachstelle behoben zu sein scheint, klappts an anderer nicht
beim äußeren anschlag tut sich nichts, obwohl die schraube fast schon rausfällt... wo liegt das problem?


hey, es wird!


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Oktober 2010)

steht der denn parallel zu den kettenblättern?


----------



## eve77 (17. Oktober 2010)

...so, will jetzt die feineinstellung auf dem mittleren blatt machen und nicht gleich alles total verstellen.

also: momentan liegt die kette zu nah am inneren leitblech. wenn ich also am schaltgriff die einstellschraube drehen muss  im oder gegen die uhr? (ich stehe parallel zum schalter, also neben dem rad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eve77 (17. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> steht der denn parallel zu den kettenblättern?



ja.


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Oktober 2010)

wenn du links stehst, gegen den uhrzeigersinn um den zug zu lösen.


----------



## eve77 (17. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wenn du links stehst, gegen den uhrzeigersinn um den zug zu lösen.



...ok, ich glaube, es könnte nun klappen. allerdings breche ich mir nun fast die hand ab, wenn ich vom mittleren blatt aufs große will.


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Oktober 2010)

großer wiederstand oder einfach nur langer hebelweg?


----------



## eve77 (17. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> großer wiederstand oder einfach nur langer hebelweg?



widerstand


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Oktober 2010)

dann ziehst du den warscheinlich gegen den oberen anschlag, am besten mal lösen


----------



## eve77 (17. Oktober 2010)

an der schraube oder den zug komplett lösen?




die einstellschraube ist übrigens schon kompett am anschlag (im uhrzeigersinn), aber sobald ich dagegen drehe, schafft es die kette nicht mehr aufs große blatt


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Oktober 2010)

zug ist so warscheinlich korrekt eingestellt, die obere anschlagsschraube ist warscheinlich zu weit drin und du drückst gegen den anschlag.
edit: wenn die einstellschraube bereits am anschlag ist, meinst du damit, das die nicht weiter rauszudrehen geht? weil das spräche dafür, das der umwerfer eher verbogen wurde, wenn er vorher funktioniert hat!?


----------



## eve77 (17. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> zug ist so warscheinlich korrekt eingestellt, die obere anschlagsschraube ist warscheinlich zu weit drin und du drückst gegen den anschlag.



meinst du die für den äußeren oder die für den inneren anschlag? bei sram ist das ja (glaube ich) grad andersherum. bei der für den äußeren tut sich nicht wirklich was, und die ist schon recht weit draußen (so, dass sie nicht wackelt und gleich rausfliegt)


----------



## eve77 (17. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> zug ist so warscheinlich korrekt eingestellt, die obere anschlagsschraube ist warscheinlich zu weit drin und du drückst gegen den anschlag.
> edit: wenn die einstellschraube bereits am anschlag ist, meinst du damit, das die nicht weiter rauszudrehen geht? weil das spräche dafür, das der umwerfer eher verbogen wurde, wenn er vorher funktioniert hat!?



nicht die einstellschraube am umwerfer, sondern am schalthebel. auf der skala steht der zeiger direkt zwischen mittlerem und großem blatt, bekomme den drehgriffschalter also nicht weiter nach unten auf "H" gedreht.

edit: bei kette auf großem blatt

ist das umständlich zu beschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (17. Oktober 2010)

So eine Diskussion im LO-Bereich zu führen ist doch recht sinnlos, oder? 
Die Frage wäre im "normalen" Bikebereich besser aufgehoben gewesen.

Anne...Bedenken


----------



## eve77 (17. Oktober 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> So eine Diskussion im LO-Bereich zu führen ist doch recht sinnlos, oder?
> Die Frage wäre im "normalen" Bikebereich besser aufgehoben gewesen.
> 
> Anne...Bedenken



dann müsste ich ja von vorne anfangen


OK. dann schnappe ich mir jetzt mein ht und widme mich zu einem späteren zeitpunkt dem problem. Danke an alle, und für einen abschließenden tipp (falls wer einen hat) bin ich trotzdem dankbar!


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Oktober 2010)

einen bitte ich noch zu genehmigen:

wenn das so ist, mach mal folgendes:

-aufs kleinste ritzel schalten und den anschlag kontrollieren, ggf. korregieren
-den zug am umwerfer lösen und die stellschraube am schalthebel wieder komplett reindrehen
-den zug handfest spannen und wieder festmachen
-gucken, ob es gut hochschaltet, ansonsten etwas nachspannen (hast ja jetzt wieder luft)
-wenn der wiederstand beim oberen blatt zu groß ist, ist der anschlag dort falsch, den etwas rausdrehen, bis der wiederstand fast weg ist


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

@anne : ..logo , das so ´n kommentar wieder von dir kommt , wo du dir sogar ´nen platten flicken lässt, statt es selber zu machen ... ... meinst du denn , alle "weiber" wären zu doof , eine schaltung einzustellen und die  tips der männlichen wesen würden da die erleuchtung bringen ... ohne worte  p.s. und vergiss nicht , diesen fred wieder in deinem lieblingsfred im ktwr einzustellen , damit die männer wieder gut auf dem laufenden sind , wie doof doch hier alle sind !


----------



## Veloce (17. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @anne : ..logo , das so ´n kommentar wieder von dir kommt , wo du dir sogar ´nen platten flicken lässt, statt es selber zu machen ... ... meinst du denn , alle "weiber" wären zu doof , eine schaltung einzustellen und die  tips der männlichen wesen würden da die erleuchtung bringen ... ohne worte  p.s. und vergiss nicht , diesen fred wieder in deinem lieblingsfred im ktwr einzustellen , damit die männer wieder gut auf dem laufenden sind , wie doof doch hier alle sind !



Also ich kann aus der Praxis berichten das es auch genügend Männer gibt
die keine Ahnung von Fahrradtechnik haben


----------



## anne waffel (17. Oktober 2010)

Bei technischen Problemen sollte es mir egal sein, ob mir nun Männlein oder Weiblein, zum Beispiel bei der Einstellung einer Schaltung, zur Hand geht. Eine solche Frage (obschon sie ja eigentlich nur aus einem 'doofen Tag einer Lady' resultierte) hat meines Erachtens nichts in einem "geschlossenen" Forum verloren. Eve kann sich nochmal bei einem verirrten männlichen Leser bedanken, der sich durch die Schranken des LO nicht von einer Antwort abhalten ließ. Diese Hilfe wurde nicht etwa aufgrund des Geschlechts des users schroff abgelehnt, wie sonst gerne männliche Vertreter mal augenzwinkernd und mal weniger schonungslos abgebügelt und des LO verwiesen werden (wir Frauen wissen uns ja in jeglicher Hinicht selber zu helfen) - sondern auf männliche Hilfe wurde gerne zurückgegriffen. Ergo: Männer sind hier nur gerne gesehen, wenn sie den Ladies helfen können - aber Kritik von ihnen oder gar Diskussion mit ihnen ist unerwünscht.
Wäre ich ein Mann, hätte mir wahrscheinlich eher gesagt: Lass' die Ladies ihre Probleme mal selber lösen, wenn sie sich schon abgrenzen. 
Danke deshalb an den Jetpiloten, der sicherlich 'ne Ausnahme darstellt und sich nicht ausgrenzen lässt, der den Ladies diesen Fehler verzeiht und uns an seinem Wissen teilhaben lässt, trotzdem ihm selbige bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder die Tür vor der Nase zuschlagen.

Anne...infragestellt


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2010)

...hier schon wieder sinnlose Diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn des LO geführt werden.


----------



## anne waffel (17. Oktober 2010)

aber das war doch drüben 

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=66286

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=66363

hier im MTB-Forum ist es doch verhältnismäßig friedlich abgegangen und ein LO-Forum konnte sich durchsetzen - mit welchem Zweck auch immer - was aber doch nicht gleichzeitig ein Ende einer Diskussion bedeuten muss.
Im Rennradforum sind ja dann einschließlich Deinem noch ein Menge anderer Köpfe gerollt. Aufgrund der zahlreichen Löschungen lässt sich natürlich kein vollständiges Bild mehr ablesen.

Anne...nachgelesen


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2010)

Bist Du fertig? Andere Frage: Wen interessiert´s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (17. Oktober 2010)

Kommen wir mal zurück zu Topic....

...es 16:46 ist und ich immer noch im Bett verweile!


----------



## apoptygma (17. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bist Du fertig? Andere Frage: Wen interessiert´s?




Lass doch gut sein.


----------



## lucie (17. Oktober 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> So eine Diskussion im LO-Bereich zu führen ist doch recht sinnlos, oder?
> Die Frage wäre im "normalen" Bikebereich besser aufgehoben gewesen.
> 
> Anne...Bedenken



Hast vollkommen Recht!!! Die Ladies hier sind alle die totalen Blindgänger.
Wie kann Mann/Frau nur erwarten, im LO technisch korrekte Informationen zu erhalten?!
Wo ist das/Dein Problem? Die Diskussion des Umwerfer-Problems wurde sachlich und konstruktiv geführt. Ist doch völlig wurscht, ob Männlein oder Weiblein dieses nun im "normalen" Bikebereich oder hier im LO postet und ob Männlein oder Weiblein darauf antwortet. 
Du scheinst heute wirklich einen besonders doofen Tag erwischt zu haben...


----------



## anne waffel (17. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bist Du fertig? Andere Frage: Wen interessiert´s?



Ich denke, Du bist Mediatorin - das geht doch auch noch besser, oder?

Fertig? Nein, eher nicht. Ich fänd' es interessant, eine Stellungnahme (natürlich nicht allein von Dir, sondern auch von den hier mitlesenden Kerls oder Damen) zu lesen, warum man sich als Frau von der MTBler-Gemeinschaft abgrenzen muss. Für jede Frage im Forum hätte ein Zusatz "für Frauen" in der Frage (Beispiel: Welche Bikeschuhe...für Frauen) ausgereicht, um klarzumachen, dass hier eine Frage für Frauen beantwortet werden sollte. Selbst "knifflige" Fragen aus dem Intimbereich hätten kein Problem dargestellt, wenn die Moderation gut funktioniert und spammende, geifernde Männer außenvorlässt.
So hätte man sich nicht ausgeschlossen und die Weisheit der radelnden Männer nicht ebenso ausgegrenzt, die sich nicht über die Schwelle trauen.
Ich halte mich jedenfalls nicht allein aufgrund meines Geschlechts für so wichtig, mich von denen abzugrenzen, mit denen ich einen Sport teile und sie damit zu beleidigen.

Anne...Anfang


----------



## anne waffel (17. Oktober 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Du scheinst heute wirklich einen besonders doofen Tag erwischt zu haben...



Nein, Lucie - mir geht es ganz besonders gut.

Anne...prima sogar


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2010)

Mach doch (mal wieder) einen eigenen Thread zum Thema auf, wenn´s denn sein muss. Hier darf Jede(r), wenn die Regeln beachtet werden. Hier ist Deine Diskussion erkennbar fehl am Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (17. Oktober 2010)

So, Chips sind da

Alex, *zuerücklehnend*


----------



## karmakiller (17. Oktober 2010)

...das KTWR scheinbar wieder Ausgang hat 

Kopf an'ne Wand hau


----------



## anne waffel (17. Oktober 2010)

weiter geht es hier, Ladies und Herren

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7666288#post7666288

Anne...Info


----------



## lucie (17. Oktober 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du bist Mediatorin - das geht doch auch noch besser, oder?
> 
> Fertig? Nein, eher nicht. Ich fänd' es interessant, eine Stellungnahme (natürlich nicht allein von Dir, sondern auch von den hier mitlesenden Kerls oder Damen) zu lesen, warum man sich als Frau von der MTBler-Gemeinschaft abgrenzen muss. Für jede Frage im Forum hätte ein Zusatz "für Frauen" in der Frage (Beispiel: Welche Bikeschuhe...für Frauen) ausgereicht, um klarzumachen, dass hier eine Frage für Frauen beantwortet werden sollte. Selbst "knifflige" Fragen aus dem Intimbereich hätten kein Problem dargestellt, wenn die Moderation gut funktioniert und spammende, geifernde Männer außenvorlässt.
> So hätte man sich nicht ausgeschlossen und die Weisheit der radelnden Männer nicht ebenso ausgegrenzt, die sich nicht über die Schwelle trauen.
> ...



Hätte, wenn und aber...
Tip! Mach Du doch den Mod, schließ das LO und mach es erst einmal besser/anders...
Mach dich doch einfach mal ein wenig locker (dehnen nicht vergessen!) und fahr mal ein paar Kilometer - das beruhigt...
.

ups, weg isse die anne  ...einfach umgezogen


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

gut so - das ktwr mässige gelaber von ihr braucht hier kein mensch ..-


----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> gut so - das ktwr mässige gelaber von ihr braucht hier kein mensch ..-



Anne steht nicht für das ganze KTWR


----------



## anne waffel (17. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Anne steht nicht für das ganze KTWR



Glücklicherweise nicht, da gebe ich Dir mal Recht.

Anne...ist so


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

.....das stimmt , aber sie hängt sich wie ein tauschsieder überall in normale freds rein - und postet es dann mit stolzgeschwellter brust im ktwr , wo sie tosenenden beifall ihrer mitstreiter erwartet (oft auch vergebens - aber sie versucht es wenigesten ...).-


----------



## Twinkie (17. Oktober 2010)

....zu viele familienmitglieder im krankenhaus liegen


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

oh - schlimmes sachen ????? gute besserung an alle unbekannterweise  !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (17. Oktober 2010)

... ich heut festgestellt hab das die neue Regendecke für mein Pony undicht ist und er ziemlich feucht darunter war. *grmpf*

Jetzt geht das hin und her geschicke wieder los.... so ein Mist!


----------



## Twinkie (18. Oktober 2010)

alles kurierbar. aber trotzdem doof.  danke für den zuspruch! 

....ich "nasennebenhöhle" habe. sone tiefe stimme habe ich normalerweise nur nach ner durchzechten nacht...oar neee...


----------



## Silver Phoenix (18. Oktober 2010)

.....heute Morgen bitter kalt auf dem Fahrrad war und ich jetzt 10 Vitrinen a 200 kg bauen und verpacken darf !!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

...bei uns im Dorf ein Kampfhund zugezogen ist. Und der macht richtig Stress in unserem Ort, an dem sich jeder Hund kennt und alle miteinander klar kommen. Der Besitzer ist aggressiver als sein Hund - und der ist schon richtig heftig drauf und kaum zu halten. Ich frage mich, wann wir Blut sehen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Oktober 2010)

...heute trotz Nebel noch der beste Tag der Woche sein soll und ich statt nem schönen Nightride auf eine Geburtstagsfeier muss. Dabei haben wir gestern ein paar Trails auf unserem Hausberg besichtigt um mal zu schauen, ob es seit letzter Woche neue Bauwerke dort gibt. Ein paar schöne Anlieger und Kicker entdeckt, die schreien förmlich nach mir! Mist!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. Oktober 2010)

.... ich mich mal wieder über meine eigene Schusseligkeit aufregen muss. Bin so komisch unterm Zaun her geklettert das ich mir inner Wade irgentwas gezerrt hab.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2010)

... heute Montag ist...

Und ich hasse Montage!!! 

Langsam entwickle ich so ne Art Seelenverwandschaft zu GARFIELD 
Kann das sein, dass montags irgendwie immer ALLE so schräg drauf sind??? 
Ich weiß auch nicht ... Glaube, die sollten sich mal alle ein Hobby zulegen, z.B. biken. Was ist man da so ausgeglichen und startet völlig entspannt in die neue Woche. 
Aber nööööööö, es gibt einige, die sind alle völlig unentspannt.

Wie viele Tage sind es noch zum Wochenende?


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Oktober 2010)

...weil meine magura louise nach mehrfachem entlüften immer noch ******** bremst - und ich einfach nicht weiss, warum ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Oktober 2010)

... ich heute den ganzen Tag damit vergeudet habe, 40 Meter pixel hoch und hin und her zu rechnen, und am Ende hat doch nichts gepasst 
Und dann war vorm Muckistudio kein Parkplatz frei und ich dann zu spät zum Kursbeginn --> konnte mich nicht abreagieren  Und Schoki ist auch keine mehr im Schrank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (19. Oktober 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... ich heute den ganzen Tag damit vergeudet habe, 40 Meter pixel hoch und hin und her zu rechnen, und am Ende hat doch nichts gepasst
> Und dann war vorm Muckistudio kein Parkplatz frei und ich dann zu spät zum Kursbeginn --> konnte mich nicht abreagieren  Und Schoki ist auch keine mehr im Schrank



 http://www.chocri.de/


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Oktober 2010)

wie fies  mjam!


----------



## Principiante (20. Oktober 2010)

...ich heute erfahren habe, dass ich die ganze Rest-Woche frei habe und es leider bis Sonntag regnen soll...    








   &


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2010)

...ich jetzt zum Arzt muss. Und der wieder mit Nadeln in mich stechen wird.


----------



## Nuala (20. Oktober 2010)

... das hotel total doof ist, der hotel-fön kaputt war, der eine rolladen vom fenster sich nicht schließen ließ, ich vergessen habe zu sagen, dass ich eine gegen daunen allergisch bin und die hotelmenschen nicht so "spontan" was daunenfreies organisieren konnten (sehe jetzt aus wie ein preisboxer...), ab 5:00 die kirchturmglocken halbstündlich klingelten, um 5:30 irgendein lieferant kam, der lautstark seinen wagen entlud. und das frühstücksbuffet war das schlechteste ever


----------



## ghostmoni (20. Oktober 2010)

@nuala: wow, was ein sch... Morgen! Da kann der Tag ja nur besser werden!

Ich hab mich gerade im Bus erstmal in Kaugummi gesetzt und das natürlich erst gemerkt, als ich es schon auf meinem Bürostuhl verteilt hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. Oktober 2010)

...mir so ziemlich alles aufm Sack geht, was mir so aufn Sack gehen kann.

Kollegen, meine Haare, die Tatsache, das es nicht hell wird draussen, ich stündlich so komische Pillen rumlutschen soll, der Kaffee immer kalt wird, bevor ich dazu komme, ihn zu trinken, die sch.... Tagespost nicht kommt, weil der Brieftyp wieder ewig braucht....und noch kein Feieabend is.

Trost: Triumpf Gianna Pralinen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2010)

Cool isch, Mädlz!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Oktober 2010)

@ Nuala: Wo bist du denn gelandet?!

...alle Hotels, die ich buchen wollte, über Allerheiligen voll sind! :-(


----------



## Principiante (20. Oktober 2010)

@Bergradlerin: Du tust mir leid  






@Nuala: Was war'n das fürn Hotel??? Du arme...






@ ghostmoni : Ihhh...  ist mir auch schon passiert, im Bus.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2010)

...ich beim heimkommen mit dem bike durch hundekacke gefahren bin , es nicht bemerkt hab und jetzt der keller stinkt .... ich geh´jetzt putzen ...


----------



## Twinkie (20. Oktober 2010)

ich mich mit der schlamµe vom prüfungsamt angelegt habe. ich bin WÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTEND!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2010)

Angelegt? Warum denn?


----------



## Principiante (20. Oktober 2010)

...will ich auch wissen


----------



## Twinkie (20. Oktober 2010)

ich wollte mich erkundigen, ob ich schon ein formular abgegeben habe. ich war mir nicht sicher. damit habe ich sie wohl extremst provoziert und sie hat rumgekeift. das ende vom lied: ich werde es nach ablauf der einreichfrist merken. wenn sie mir die 30euro teure mahnung zuschickt hab ich das formular noch nicht abgegeben. zukünftig muß ich mir selber merken wann ich was abgegeben habe, das wäre alleine mein problem. sie gibt keine auskunft.


----------



## wintergriller (20. Oktober 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ich wollte mich erkundigen, ob ich schon ein formular abgegeben habe. ich war mir nicht sicher. damit habe ich sie wohl extremst provoziert und sie hat rumgekeift. das ende vom lied: ich werde es nach ablauf der einreichfrist merken. wenn sie mir die 30euro teure mahnung zuschickt hab ich das formular noch nicht abgegeben. zukünftig muß ich mir selber merken wann ich was abgegeben habe, das wäre alleine mein problem. sie gibt keine auskunft.




Wie aufwendig war es das Formular auszufüllen?
-> Wenn der Aufwand überschaubar ist: Einfach nochmal ausfüllen! Dann muss die Prüfungsamtlerin es nochmal (oder halt neu) ablegen, einpflegen oder was auch immer. Im Zweifelsfall hat sie so mehr Arbeit als wenn sie mal eben schnell nachgeschaut hätte und du bist bzgl. Mahnung auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2010)

... ich krank bin 
Und morgen vorm Friseurbesuch  wollte ich lange laufen. Habe extra einen halben Tag Urlaub eingetragen. Super - den langen Lauf kann ich mir nach der Action letzte Nacht nicht zumuten....
Die gute Nachricht ist: Es gibt wieder ein Medikament, das schnell hilft  Man muss wohl öfters mal den Arzt wechseln 

Arzt mit Pieksen habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Ich befinde mich auf dem besten Wege in eine Pieks-Neurose....


----------



## Principiante (20. Oktober 2010)

@ Stephanie: Gute Besserung!


----------



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2010)

dankeschön....


----------



## MelleD (20. Oktober 2010)

... ich in Hannover bin für 3 Tage und mein Schatz zuhause ist und ich heute abend ohne kuscheln einschlafen muss... 

Und morgen ja auch


----------



## Twinkie (20. Oktober 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Wie aufwendig war es das Formular auszufüllen?
> -> Wenn der Aufwand überschaubar ist: Einfach nochmal ausfüllen! Dann muss die Prüfungsamtlerin es nochmal (oder halt neu) ablegen, einpflegen oder was auch immer. Im Zweifelsfall hat sie so mehr Arbeit als wenn sie mal eben schnell nachgeschaut hätte und du bist bzgl. Mahnung auf der sicheren Seite


sie hat mir verboten noch eins auszufüllen weil sie keine lust habe "ALLE Scheine des Jahrganges" doppelt durchzuarbeiten....ihre arbeitszeit reiche da nicht aus. übertreibung und verallgemeinerung gepaart mit selbstmitleid. dabei betraf es ja nur mich und einen schein und einen griff in die schublade.
da sie aber ne kulantere kollegin hat, die die formulare näxte woche in der auslage auslegt.....werde ich trotzdem noch eins ausfüllen, so wie du es sagst. und dann soll die ziege sich da ruhig noch mal echauffieren. dann knallt mehr als nur die tür.


----------



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2010)

Doofe Nuß.
Aber es lohnt nicht, sich über solche Leute aufzuregen. Eigentlich ist sie ja arm dran - wer anderen Menschen das Leben so zur Hölle macht nur weil man am längeren Hebel sitzt, hat sicher kein schönes Leben.
Gut, dass du das mit der Kollegin gelöst hast.


----------



## Principiante (21. Oktober 2010)

...weil mich gestern Abend erneut mein Rücken im Stich gelassen hat und ich dann beim Training nicht mal richtig Schwimmen konnte.
Dabei hatte ich mich bloß nach meiner dicken Katze gebückt, um sie ein wenig durchzuknutteln.

Schei.., dachte es wäre wieder okay und nun nen' Rückschlag...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wieder nichts mit Freeride... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Muss zugeben, werd langsam depremiert.


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2010)

was hat denn dein Rücken?


----------



## Principiante (21. Oktober 2010)

Ach, da grüßt ab und zu der liebe alte "_Scheuermann_"...

Hab aber keinen Bock jedes mal zum Doc zu rennen, um zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was anderes hilft ja da eh nicht, nur Rückenschule und Muskeln aufbauen erleichtert die Angelegenheit und hält sie in Grenzen.

Jaja, jeder hat so sein Ziperlein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2010)

gute Besserung!!


----------



## Principiante (21. Oktober 2010)

Dankschööön!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Oktober 2010)

... weil Kunde König mal wieder voll ausnutzt dass er Kunde und König ist .... Hauptsache ER kann morgen schön um 12 Uhr Feierabend machen. Aber auf 12 Uhr freue ich mich schon!


----------



## Warnschild (22. Oktober 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... weil Kunde König mal wieder voll ausnutzt dass er Kunde und König ist .... Hauptsache ER kann morgen schön um 12 Uhr Feierabend machen. Aber auf 12 Uhr freue ich mich schon!



Oh! Wünsche Geduld und dass es sich letztlich auszahlt für dich!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Oktober 2010)

Freitags 12:00 Uhr Feierabend?!

Wo gibt es denn sowas?
Auch haben will!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Oktober 2010)

hat auch nicht geklappt, war dann doch 17h30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (22. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Freitags 12:00 Uhr Feierabend?!
> 
> Wo gibt es denn sowas?
> Auch haben will!


 Hier!!!!!
Hab Freitag immer frei.


----------



## DieUrlauberin (22. Oktober 2010)

Da schliess ich mich doch gleich mal an, ich auch! Heisst doch schliesslich FREI-tag


----------



## Principiante (23. Oktober 2010)

...Rücken wieder besser, Sonne lacht über Berlin, hab' aber meine Gabel gestern eingeschickt, zum Service und Federtausch...


Aber ich habe gerade die Kurbel von meinem Canyon Torque abgebaut und probiere (...mit männlicher Unterstützung und einer Flex  ), die schaltbare Kettenführung zu montieren...
Ist ja auch was wert, es nervt nämlich echt, wenn nach jedem Sprung die Kette runter ist .

Werde nacher eben mal ne' längere Tour mit meinem Ghost machen und nicht Freeriden...

Wünsch Euch einen schönen Tag!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Oktober 2010)

Mit einer Flex 
Hoffentlich weiß die männliche Unterstützung was sie tut


----------



## Principiante (23. Oktober 2010)

...man, war das ein Akt.

Falsche Schrauben, neue geholt...immer noch eine falsch...nochmal los...
Aber jetzt passt es.(siehe Fotos)

Jedoch habe ich beim Abbau enddeckt, dass der Zug von meinem Umwerfer sich in _die Schwinge_ geklemmt hat. Hab mich letztes mal schon gewundert, hat kurzfristig beim Schalten gestreikt .
Die Halterung unter dem Rahmen hatte sich gelöst und der Zug ist zur Seite gerutscht. War richtig fest zwischen der Schwinge und dem Rahmen geklemmt. Muss Montag nen neuen Zug holen, ist jetzt hin...aber immerhin raus. Kann ja eh nicht fahren, da keine Gabel...

Und mir was ausdenken für die Halterung unter dem Rahmen, taugt nichts. (Ist aber auch nicht die Orginale)

Und wie war Euer Tag so?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Oktober 2010)

Kuchen futtern bei meinem Bruder


----------



## Principiante (24. Oktober 2010)

...ich nochmal.

Hier sieht man, wie der Zug eingeklemmt ist.




...und Kuchenessen ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2010)

...ich merke, wie die ganze gesundheitliche Sch....plus seelische Sch.... an meinem Körper zehrt, da ich grad auf ner Pille Palle Tour echt teilweise Anschlag gefahren bin und mich getz fühle, als ob ich nen Jahr keinen Sport gemacht hättte.

Es ist zum :kotz: alles im Moment.


----------



## Elmo66 (24. Oktober 2010)

...ich das WE aufgrund einer Wurzelentzuendung nichts sportliches unternehmen konnte. 
Zum Glück habe ich morgen schon den erlösenden Arzttermin...tröste mich jetzt mit einem Martini

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## frogmatic (25. Oktober 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...ich merke, wie die ganze gesundheitliche Sch....plus seelische Sch.... an meinem Körper zehrt, da ich grad auf ner Pille Palle Tour echt teilweise Anschlag gefahren bin und mich getz fühle, als ob ich nen Jahr keinen Sport gemacht hättte.
> 
> Es ist zum :kotz: alles im Moment.



Ab auf's Sofa, Kräfte sammeln...
(spazierengehen ist erlaubt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (25. Oktober 2010)

.... er mit früher aufstehen als sonst und Pieksen beim Arzt angefangen hat 

@ apoptygma
auch ich würde Dir jetzt eine Runde Sofa verordnen....


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Oktober 2010)

...weil ich gerade nachgefragt habe, wie es ner Freundin geht, die auf unserer Samstagstour an einer ziemlich steilen und wurzeligen Stelle nen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht hat. Schleuderterauma + Rippenbruch. So ein Mist. Und damit ist sie noch ein paar Trails runter und ca. 20 km bis nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## Principiante (25. Oktober 2010)

[email protected]:


Die Arme!

Meinen Respekt für Ihr Durchhaltevermögen !


Ich denke mal, ich kann hier eine Gute Besserung von uns Allen schreiben, oder Mädels ?!?  

LG,
Principiante!


----------



## apoptygma (25. Oktober 2010)

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin sauer, weil ich einfach nur kindisch und unverschämt finde, wie sich manche hier im Forum benehmen und damit andere UserInnen vergraulen.    Tun sie das Zuhause oder beim Job/in der Schule oder Uni auch? Vermutlich nicht, diese Feiglinge!


----------



## Nuala (26. Oktober 2010)

... weil ich für 4 tage nach mainz (arbeiten) und mich abends alleine im hotel langweilen muss.


----------



## Twinkie (26. Oktober 2010)

....noch 3 mädelz im winterpokalteam fehlen 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/168


----------



## Yannick_ (26. Oktober 2010)

ich weißheitszähne gezogen bekommen hab und seit donnerstag nichtmehr biken war *aarrggg*


----------



## frogmatic (27. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... weil ich für 4 tage nach mainz (arbeiten) und mich abends alleine im hotel langweilen muss.



Wenn du Rad & Licht einpackst, und bei den Beinharten Anschluss suchst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmo66 (28. Oktober 2010)

...meine FiveTen und die Flats immer noch nicht da sind und ich echt ungeduldig bin

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Twinkie (28. Oktober 2010)

..ich gerade lesen mußte, dass sie gestern vermutlich den seit juli vermisste biker aus altenbeken gefunden haben und zwar tot.


----------



## Nuala (28. Oktober 2010)

Mainz sucks... 



frogmatic schrieb:


> Wenn du Rad & Licht einpackst, und bei den Beinharten Anschluss suchst?



Ging leider nicht, weil ich wegen meines Jobs bis Samstag bikemäßig einfach nix riskieren darf und ausserdem immer noch Probleme mit meiner Schulter habe (Impingement).


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Oktober 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ..ich gerade lesen mußte, dass sie gestern vermutlich den seit juli vermisste biker aus altenbeken gefunden haben und zwar tot.



das ist sehr unschön 

Ich finde den Tag heute doof, weil schon Donnerstag ist und Ende Oktober und ich immer noch keine Nachricht habe, dass mein Radl da ist


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. November 2010)

... weil ich heute heldenhaft mit dem Bike in der Arbeit bin und mir zur Belohnung heute mittag ein Eis gönnen wollte. Jetzt muss ich feststellen, dass die Eisdiele schon Winterpause hat! :-(


----------



## velo1981 (3. November 2010)

..weil es regnet und ich total faul bin. Ich komme einfach nicht in den Trainingsplan, hab zugenommen und bin direkt mal schön von meinem Freund angezickt worden...super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (3. November 2010)

Die Luft eben ging wie Sau und es mich beim Radfahren fast unter ein Auto geweht hätte!


----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2010)

...es windig ist - nur 8 grad - und auch noch regent . ich leg mich jetzt auf die couch ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. November 2010)

Was habt ihr denn nur mit dem Wetter? War doch total sonnig bei 17 Grad!  Frau musste nur in die richtige Richtung fahren, dann gab´s auch noch satten Rückenwind.


----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2010)

..irgendwie hab ich IMMER gegenwind ....


----------



## Mausoline (3. November 2010)

.....weil ich mich gestern abend wieder so mit meiner 15jährigen Zicke gezofft habe........


----------



## Fie (3. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..irgendwie hab ich IMMER gegenwind ....




Davon kann ich auch ein Liedchen singen. Ist egal, auch wenn ich die Fahrrichtung ändere, es bläst grundsätzlich von vorn!!!


----------



## Fie (3. November 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> .....weil ich mich gestern abend wieder so mit meiner 15jährigen Zicke gezofft habe........



In den Keller mit der Zicke  
Kenne das, meine ist 17 und die Obercoolste!!!


----------



## swe68 (3. November 2010)

... es mir trotz Medikamente kaum besser geht


----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2010)

..was  haste  denn ?? gute besserung !


----------



## swe68 (3. November 2010)

danke für die Wünsche - hoffentlich hilft das.
Was ich habe ist fürs Forum zu kompliziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiBi97 (3. November 2010)

...mein neues Bike immer noch nicht da ist


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. November 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Davon kann ich auch ein Liedchen singen. Ist egal, auch wenn ich die Fahrrichtung ändere, es bläst grundsätzlich von vorn!!!



In Lanzarote dieses Jahr hats so geblasen, dass ich den Berg runter treten musste, weil ich sonst glatt stehen geblieben wäre, war wie Berg hoch fahren 

fieser als von vorne finde ich den Wind von der Seite, der einem vorne ins Rad reingeht und den Lenker umreißt!


----------



## blutbuche (4. November 2010)

... ich frei hab und hier orkanartiger sturm bläst ... ausserdem sind 3 bikes baustelle - gerade die 3 , die ich heut´gebraucht hätte ....;(


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... ich frei hab und hier orkanartiger sturm bläst ... ausserdem sind 3 bikes baustelle - gerade die 3 , die ich heut´gebraucht hätte ....;(



Hier auch, aber weil ich heute Abend eh ins Studio geh, kann mich das Wetter mal!


----------



## Elmo66 (4. November 2010)

...es hier auch noch schüttet wie aus Eimern und ich eine Tour absagen musste. 
Mal wieder passend zum Wetter auf den Ergometer...*wuerg*...

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. November 2010)

Mädels, ihr wohnt echt am falschen Fleck! Hier ist es total frühlingshaft!


----------



## blutbuche (5. November 2010)

.... das vorderrad vom nico jetzt rund  läuft , dafür aber da s tretlager knackt ---arrrgggghhhhh


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. November 2010)

Ich werde dem Wind heute trotzen so! Wollen wir doch mal sehen!


----------



## murmel04 (7. November 2010)

es schon die ganze Nacht geregnet hat und es immer noch regnet.:kotz:

Das schlimme ist, ich hab ein Bike zum testen hier und nun das 

Die ganze Woche, wo ich keine Zeit hatte war es trocken.

Na ja vielleicht hört es ja doch noch auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (7. November 2010)

So wie es aussieht, hört oder läßt der Regen nicht nach! Ich bin dann mal in Kürze "schwimmen" Hilft ja nix!


----------



## Veloce (7. November 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal in Kürze "schwimmen" Hilft ja nix!



Da flitze ich doch lieber gleich über gefrorenes Wasser


----------



## Fie (7. November 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7730622"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Da flitze ich doch lieber gleich über gefrorenes Wasser




Tze


----------



## blutbuche (7. November 2010)

..ich sattel´auch gleich mal das cube - und ab in den dreck .. und später mach ich nualas zimtschnecken !!!! schlürf


----------



## Nuala (7. November 2010)

... weil meine Schulter wohl doch bei meinem Sturz vor ein paar Wochen stärker in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde und leider wieder ziemlich schmerzt. Muss in der kommenden Woche mal ein CT machen lassen, evt. sind die Bänder durch


----------



## Veloce (8. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... weil meine Schulter wohl doch bei meinem Sturz vor ein paar Wochen stärker in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde und leider wieder ziemlich schmerzt. Muss in der kommenden Woche mal ein CT machen lassen, evt. sind die Bänder durch



Ich wünsche dir ja das es doch nicht der worst case ist .
Solltest du einen Spezialisten brauchen kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung
einen sehr kompetenten empfehlen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (8. November 2010)

...ich ein "steifes" genick habe und es ätzend weh tut und stört .... immer was neues -- so´n mist .-


----------



## Principiante (8. November 2010)

... ich immer noch Rückenschmerzen habe...dritte Woche...
War gestern ein paar Treppen springen...geht gar nicht...
Bin wie Oma Duck nach Hause gefahren...

Und wenn ich das hier lese... Euch gehts ja scheinbar auch nicht viel besser


 he Mädels, wir können bald hier nen' _"Kranken Fred" _aufmachen

Gute Besserung an alle kranken Ladys!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. November 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> In Lanzarote dieses Jahr hats so geblasen, dass ich den Berg runter treten musste, weil ich sonst glatt stehen geblieben wäre, war wie Berg hoch fahren


 
Das war da letztes Jahr auch schon so!

Wollte heute mal wieder mit dem Radl zum Dienst und was ist? Es pisst! Schei... Tag! Bleibt nur Kuchenfrustessen!


----------



## ActionBarbie (9. November 2010)

Ich fahre eigentlich auch bei Regen, aber das hier ... bleibt das Spinningrad heut Abend im Studio. Was´n scheiß, ich hasse dieses auf der Stelle treten. Das Gehopse, sprich die Gymnastikübungen, mache ich schon nie mit.

Im März gehts wieder nach Lanza (wenn alles gut geht) zu den Planet Bikes, das war dieses Jahr wirklich ganz nett. Im Sommer sind wir dann 2 Wochen am Großglockner .


----------



## MelleD (9. November 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> he Mädels, wir können bald hier nen' _"Kranken Fred" _aufmachen
> 
> Gute Besserung an alle kranken Ladys!
> 
> LG, Principiante!


 
Oh ja, dem schließ ich mich an.
Mein ganzer Kopf brummt, meine Nase läuft, mein Hals schmerzt....

Dann schmerzt mein Allerwertester, allerdings vom Muskelkater.

Gute Besserung auch von mir an alle anderen "Invaliden"!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (9. November 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> he Mädels, wir können bald hier nen' _"Kranken Fred" _aufmachen
> 
> Gute Besserung an alle kranken Ladys!
> 
> LG, Principiante!





Ich kann mich da auch anschließen.

Hab jetzt seit letzten Donnerstag immer wieder Zahnschmerzen und mein Zahnarzt weis nicht woher das kommt und hat mich zum Kieferchirurgen/-orthopäden überwiesen. 

Und da hab ich aber "schon" nächsten Montag nen Termin....*seuftz*

Gute Besserung auch von mir an alle Angeschlagenen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. November 2010)

... ich drei schmerzhafte Einstichstellen vorzweisen habe: Armbeuge (Blut abnehmen), Oberarm (Spritze), Allerwertester (Spritze). Dazu ein EKG (zehn Schläge zu hoher Ruhepuls), ein Sonogramm (alles bestens) und ein Termin für einen ultralange MRT-Termin.


----------



## Nuala (9. November 2010)

... ich mir mal wieder arbeit mit nachhause durfte und nun über ellenlangen excel-listen hocke :kotz:


----------



## blutbuche (9. November 2010)

..iss doch ein paar zimtschnecken dabei , dann wirds einfacher ..


----------



## Nuala (9. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..iss doch ein paar zimtschnecken dabei , dann wirds einfacher ..



gute idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (10. November 2010)

Ein doofer Tag: Straße draußen wird aufgerissen...riesenkrach...

Auf der Arbeit: Neues Gebäude wird errichtet: riesenkrach...

Und Umzugsvorbereitungen: riesen...na ja...chaos 

*seufz*


----------



## Hummelbrumm (10. November 2010)

... weil ich endlich meine neuen Pedale montieren wollte und selbst mein Vater das eine nicht abbekommt.


----------



## Flugrost (10. November 2010)

Vielleicht dreht er in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Schwimmer (10. November 2010)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> ... weil ich endlich meine neuen Pedale montieren wollte und selbst mein Vater das eine nicht abbekommt.




WD 40 ist ein Kriechöl ...
Einsprühen, einwirken lassen - aber nicht nur ein paar Minuten - und erneut versuchen ...
... beim Montieren das Gewinde einfetten, dann geht's ganz locker wieder zum Lösen ...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (10. November 2010)

Nee die Richtung stimmt schon, hab ihm das auch extra nochmal gesagt.....
Ist vielleicht nur nicht ganz richtig gefettet worden beim montieren. 
(Ich wars nicht! *fg*)

Hab jetzt erstmal Brunox drauf gesprüht und werde bis morgen warten. 
Wenns dann nicht funzt frag ich meinen netten Händler.....


----------



## Schwimmer (10. November 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Vielleicht dreht er in die falsche Richtung.



Auf Antriebsseite ist es ein Rechtsgewinde d.h. nach links drehen zum Lösen
Auf der Kettenblatt gegenüberliedende Seite ist es ein Linkshewinde d.h. nach rechts drehen zum Lösen ...

... der nette Händler kann das Pedal auch lösen ...


----------



## Twinkie (11. November 2010)

..ich mir grad parfüm ins auge gesprüht habe und nun nicht mehr richtig sehen kann


----------



## Honigblume (12. November 2010)

Der Tag fängt doof an weil ich seit gestern Morgen kein warmes Wasser habe und der Installateur, der mit der Wohnnungsgesellschaft zusammen arbeitet, erst am 17.11. einen Termin frei hat.

Was ich seit gestern telefoniert habe.... *ächz*.


----------



## Principiante (12. November 2010)

...da ich heut meine erste Lese-Brille bekommen habe... Ich fühl mich uralt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Twinkie:
Das ist ja doof, bestimmt ist es ganz rot geworden, oder?
Ich habe mir letzte Woche Silikonspray ins' Auge gesprüht, das war auch blöd... aber irgendwie, wie geschmiert..._zwinker_...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (12. November 2010)

Mein Schulter tut weh und ich hab eine Blockade im Brustwirbel...bin voll matsche und irgendwie hab ich selbst beim Pizza bestellen meine Telefonnummer verpeilt...


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2010)

ich jetzt auch krank bin


----------



## Twinkie (15. November 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> @Twinkie:
> Das ist ja doof, bestimmt ist es ganz rot geworden, oder?
> Ich habe mir letzte Woche Silikonspray ins' Auge gesprüht, das war auch blöd... aber irgendwie, wie geschmiert..._zwinker_...


ja, das weiße war rot und die leute beim einkaufen haben mich mitleidig und meinen mann böse angeschaut 

aber am näxten tag war alles wieder weg. auch die trübung, die mir doch etwas sorgen bereitet hat.


also dieses jahr isses echt heftig mit erkältungen. meine nasennebenhölen sind nun schon in der 5. woche dicht und keine besserung in sicht....


----------



## Veloce (16. November 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> also dieses jahr isses echt heftig mit erkältungen. meine nasennebenhölen sind nun schon in der 5. woche dicht und keine besserung in sicht....



Ich hatte damit auch immer Ärger .
Seitdem ich im Winter Nasenspülungen  mache und ein geniales Hömeopatisches Medikament ( Kalium bichromicum D12  Globuli )  kenne nicht mehr


----------



## Principiante (17. November 2010)

entzündete Nasennebenhöhlen? Stirnhöhle?

...SINUPRET! 

Ist auch _bio mäßig_ und hilft immer!

...kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen!
mein Favorit!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (17. November 2010)

ja , kann ich bestätigen - sinupret und gelomyrtol !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. November 2010)

ja, die Mittelchen sind gut (und die Nasendusche!), das unangenehme an Gelomyrtol ist, dass man irgendwie von innen heraus riecht wie ein Kräuterbad... irgendwann konnte ich das nicht mehr ab :kotz:


----------



## mangolassi (18. November 2010)

Nachdem der Tag eh schon doof anfing, schickt der Lieferant den Vorbau nach 2 Wochen Wartezeit in 25.4 statt 31.8, damit meine neue Gabel weiter parkt und der nervigste Kunde überhaupt gibt auch noch mal alles.


----------



## Principiante (19. November 2010)

@mangolassi:

...wie fies ist das denn? Halte durch!


----------



## mangolassi (19. November 2010)

Danke, ich versuche es mit Humor zu nehmen.


----------



## Nuala (21. November 2010)

... ich heute erfahren habe, dass die förster die toblerone im aachener wald plattgemacht haben


----------



## Tatü (22. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... ich heute erfahren habe, dass die förster die toblerone im aachener wald plattgemacht haben




ich hoffe es gibt noch genug andere coole Ecken im Aachener Wald.


----------



## Honigblume (25. November 2010)

Hab seit gestern Halsschmerzen *motz*


----------



## mountymaus (28. November 2010)

War zwar schon gestern aber egal...

Es ist so tolles Bikewetter...






...und ich bin auf dem Weg zur Arbeit...





Pech gehabt würde ich sagen...


----------



## Nuala (28. November 2010)

Tatü schrieb:


> ich hoffe es gibt noch genug andere coole Ecken im Aachener Wald.



Ja schon, aber die Toblerone war halt was besonderes  Solange wir noch den Jazztrail, Schmugglerweg, Pulsschlag-Drop, Halfpipe, Belgian-Race und den Homietrail haben, werden wir halt da lang radeln


----------



## Tatü (28. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber die Toblerone war halt was besonderes  Solange wir noch den Jazztrail, Schmugglerweg, Pulsschlag-Drop, Halfpipe, Belgian-Race und den Homietrail haben, werden wir halt da lang radeln



hey Wahnsinn was es alles bei euch gibt. Hab ich garnicht so mitbekommen wo ich noch in Aachen gewohnt hab. Aber gut damals bestand meine MTB Sammlung noch nicht und ich hatte "nur" ein HT. 
Es ist immer ätzend wenn eine gute Location verschwinden muß. Jetzt fängt wahrscheinlich das wilde Gebaue an allen Orten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (29. November 2010)

..ich nicht weiss, ob das forumsmitglied f... mir das grüne speci bis zum we aufhebt ...;(


----------



## scylla (29. November 2010)

... es nicht aufhören will zu schneien :kotz:


----------



## blutbuche (29. November 2010)

rumhüpf !!!!! am samstag is probefahrt !!!!!! uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, ich freu mich !!!


----------



## Elmo66 (30. November 2010)

...ich mich schniefig fühle. Es ist Winterpokalzeit, 
das geht ja jetzt gar nicht

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## gomes123 (30. November 2010)

ich wünsche dir alles gute!


----------



## blutbuche (1. Dezember 2010)

..mein hund in einer schneewehe steckengeblieben ist ...  er hasst diese eisekalte wetter - vor allem den wind .... 

und : weil mein bus heut´morgen einfach nicht gekommen ist und ich per anhalter zur arbeit gefahren bin ....


----------



## MelleD (2. Dezember 2010)

... ich erstmal 15 Minuten auf meinen Zug warten musste, dann eine Durchsage kam, dass doch bitte keiner mehr einsteigen solle wegen Überfüllung 
Dann kam der Zug und ich wußte, warum überfüllt, die hatten nur 1 Waggon an der Lok wo sonst 5 dran sind...
Ich hasse die Bahn! Unglaublich!

Aber ein Vorteil (wenn man es denn so sehen will) hatte die Sache, beim Gruppenkuscheln friert man nicht.


----------



## blutbuche (2. Dezember 2010)

...man fängt sich aber auch alle bakterien ein , die´s so gibt ..... 
ich habs heut´morgen doch mit dem bike gewagt - der bus wäre bei dem neuen schneefall eh wieder nicht gekommen ....NERV !!!!


----------



## velo1981 (3. Dezember 2010)

ich sag nur:

Auto geht nicht an, ADAC, Werkstatt, Marderkahlschlag, teure Rechnung, voll erfroren, bis 00 Uhr 30 gearbeitet...

Noch Fragen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. Dezember 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> ich sag nur:
> 
> Auto geht nicht an, ADAC, Werkstatt, Marderkahlschlag, teure Rechnung, voll erfroren, bis 00 Uhr 30 gearbeitet...
> 
> Noch Fragen????


 
 Doof ist doch für den Tag kein Ausdruck mehr


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> ich sag nur:
> 
> Auto geht nicht an, ADAC, Werkstatt, Marderkahlschlag, teure Rechnung, voll erfroren, bis 00 Uhr 30 gearbeitet...
> 
> Noch Fragen????



Hatte ich letztens auch an meiner Karre... und das, obwohl sie immer mitten in der Stadt geparkt ist. Der Mechaniker in der Werkstatt meinte dann nur auf mein Erstaunen hin: "Ist doch normal! Wenn die Viecher im Wald leben würden, hätten sie was anderes zu tun, als Autos zu zerkauen."


----------



## Veloce (3. Dezember 2010)

Marder sind Kulturfolger .
Was`n Glück hab ich nen Diesel.


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab auch einen Diesel, aber der Marder war trotzdem drin.


----------



## murmel04 (3. Dezember 2010)

hast du fürn den Marderschaden nix in deiner Versicherung??

Also bei ist das in der Teilkasko mit drin.

Bei uns wird aber nur immer der Polo angefressen, die anderen nicht.

und bei mir ist es doof, da es hier a.... kalt ist und dazu noch Nebel.:kotz:

und ein Auto noch steht und streikt.

lg


----------



## apoptygma (3. Dezember 2010)

Weil ich den zweiten Tag Kopfweh habe (aber keine Tabletten mehr) und heute auch auf Urlaub zu Hause geblieben bin. Gleich zur Tanke latschen muss, weil mein fuc...... Auto ohne Sprit am Berg liegengeblieben is (ich wollts nur nen wenig bewegen gestern, damit die Karre noch anspringt, ich aber leider völlig übersehen hatte, das eher erst Tanken dran gewesen wäre) Natürlich kein Geld dabei gehabt gestern....

Also gleich anziehen, raus zur Tanke, Kanister voll, zum Auto zurück latschen...Tabletten kaufen, vollpumpen und hoffen, das es mal nen Ende nimmt gegen Mittach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2010)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Bei uns wird aber nur immer der Polo angefressen, die anderen nicht.




ist ja witzig, mein "angefressener" ist auch ein Polo... vielleicht sollte ich mal die Automarke wechseln? 

Teilkasko übernimmt den direkten Schaden, also den Austausch der angefressenen Leitungen und Kabel. Allerdings nicht die "Folgeschäden", die durch die kaputten Leitungen entstehen. 
Die Käbelchen sind meistens das Billigste daran und wenn man einen Selbstbehalt hat, zahlt man die deswegen auch noch selbst. 
Also meistens ist doch nix mit Versicherung


----------



## swe68 (3. Dezember 2010)

... mein armes, angeschlagenes Immunsystem seit der Verkühlung am Dienstagabend (die S-Bahn nach dem Laufen hatte 12 min Verspätung  ) in völlig hysterischer Manier gegen eine Erkältung kämpft. 
Wird aber langsam besser. Heute habe ich nur noch leichte Kopfschmerzen und so ein Gefühl der Mattigkeit.


----------



## Elmo66 (3. Dezember 2010)

@ swe68:

...gute Besserung! 
Ich habe Schnupfen und mich meinem Schicksal ergeben, 
geht ja auch wieder aufwärts......bisschen jammern muss aber auch mal sein

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## swe68 (3. Dezember 2010)

danke - dir auch!
Ich bin auch wieder mal erstaunt, was ein geschwächtes Immunsystem mit so einem Erkältungsvirus alles anstellt... die Symptompalette ist unbeschreiblich!


----------



## blutbuche (3. Dezember 2010)

...vor kurzem hätte man noch über schweinegrippe gefaselt .... wie schnell sich doch so ´ne panikmache legen kann  ach ja gute bsserung !!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Dezember 2010)

...weil ich heute die Rechnung von meiner Autowerkstatt über die große Inspektion bekommen habe 
Und ich bei mehrmaligen durchlesen immer an der gleichen Stelle eine immer wiederkehrende Schnappatmung bekommen habe. Nämlich genau an der Stelle unten rechts, wo der Endbetrag bei so ungeliebten Rechnungen vermerkt ist. 
Schöne Bescherung  Fröhliche Weihnachten...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (4. Dezember 2010)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...weil ich heute die Rechnung von meiner Autowerkstatt über die große Inspektion bekommen habe
> Und ich bei mehrmaligen durchlesen immer an der gleichen Stelle eine immer wiederkehrende Schnappatmung bekommen habe. Nämlich genau an der Stelle unten rechts, wo der Endbetrag bei so ungeliebten Rechnungen vermerkt ist.
> Schöne Bescherung  Fröhliche Weihnachten...



Oh das kenn ich.
(Deshalb werd ich die nächste Inspektion auch in ner anderen Werkstatt machen lassen, obwohl ich sonst mit dem Service sehr zufrieden war....)


----------



## Fie (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin immer wieder darüber erstaunt und fassungslos, wie es sein kann: Man hat mehr Geld als vorher, "fast" das doppelte und trotzdem reicht es nicht. Wie kommt das? Wie kam ich vorher mit der Hälfte klar? 
Ich hätte am Montag fast meinen Job geschmissen, weil ich an die körperliche Grenze meiner Belastung kam. Doch am Dienstag, war so ein herrlicher Tag, dass mir der Tag zuvor schon aus meinem Kopfe entfleucht war!


----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2010)

..weil ich seit gestern nacht halsweh hab - und mir von dem spray , was ich dagegen nehm´regelmässig schlecht wird (was anderes hilft aber net) .. und weil neuschnee liegt und ich wegen dem kack hals im warmen bleiben muss.... ärrrrgerrrrrr !!!


----------



## swe68 (5. Dezember 2010)

Fie, ich glaube, es gibt in jedem Job Situationen, wo man seine Grenzen vor sich sieht und einfach nur noch denkt - es reicht jetzt, ich werfe hin.

Ich bemühe mich immer, die schönen Seiten meiner Arbeit zu sehen. In vielerlei Hinsicht werde ich nie wieder so eine Freiheit bei der Ausübung meines Jobs haben. 
Und so lange ich jeden Tag etwas zu lachen habe und die Tätigkeit im großen und ganzen meinen Talenten entspricht, ist das für mich soweit in Ordnung.  
Ich hätte nur gerne mehr Zeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewLife19 (6. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich ist es kein doofer Tag gewesen. Aber doof ist, dass ich in letzter Zeit so müde bin. Zu viel Arbeit, zu wenig Freizeit, viele Plätzchen und Süßkram 

Naja und das Radeln lässt sich zur Zeit schlecht umsetzen bei den Schneemassen und eisigen Temperaturen


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Dezember 2010)

... hier ein absolutes Suddelwetter herrscht und meine Kollegin heute ihren Resturlaub bis ins neue Jahr eingereicht hat und ab dem neuen Jahr in Altersteilzeit geht. Ich freu mich für sie, auch das sie so lange diesen Job mit allen Höhen und Tiefen durchgezogen und immer ein großes Vorbild für mich war 
Aber jetzt sind wir wieder eine weniger und die Arbeit wird deshalb nicht weniger, sie wird nach wie vor die gleiche bleiben. D.h. noch mehr leisten als zuvor und bloß nicht (gesundheitlich) schwächeln. Da dreht man doch irgendwann auch mal am Rad 
Bis ich in den Genuß meiner Rente komme (ich denke positiv), werde ich noch unzählige Male dem Wahnsinn nahe sein, einigen Idioten im Geiste den Hals umgedreht haben und den Tag verflucht haben, an dem meine Mutter mir sagte:"Kind lern was Anständiges"  und ich mal nicht auf sie gehört habe...
Aber "CHAKKA", ich schaff das schon


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Dezember 2010)

das kommt mir bekannt vor, CHAKKA habe ich heute auch mal sagen müssen


----------



## swe68 (7. Dezember 2010)

mir fehlt bei einer Sache, die ich heute hier erlebte, noch die Sprache, um "CHAKKA" sagen zu können.....


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

jaaa, chakka hilft oft  nicht wirklich weiter ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Dezember 2010)

nein, zur Zeit nicht wirklich


----------



## swe68 (7. Dezember 2010)

Glühwein hat auch nicht geholfen


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Dezember 2010)

...mein kleiner schwarzer fahrbarer Untersatz heute Morgen bedingt durch Schneeglätte einen leichten Anflug von Übermut, Selbstüberschätzung oder nennen wir es einfach Größenwahn, sich fast mit einem großen Schneeräumfahrzeug des Winterdienstes angelegt hätte 
Diese Aktion ließ mir mein von Natur aus niedrigen Blutdruck binnen Sekunden erschreckend in die Höhe schnellen. Meine Tropfen musste ich heute Morgen dann nicht mehr nehmen. 
Mach das nicht nochmal, du  Mann...
Hat er jetzt hoffentlich eingesehen, sonst hätte ich auch die nächste Inspektion gestrichen, jawohl!


PS: ... ich rede immer mit meinem Auto...


----------



## Friesenkind (9. Dezember 2010)

... festgefahrener Schnee Straßen, Rad- und Gehwege in Eispisten verwandelt hat und irgendwelche asozialen Zeitgenossen es einfach nicht nötig haben, vor ihrem Haus mal zu streuen . 
Dazu ein völlig überforderter Winterdienst, der nichts geräumt kriegt. Winter kommt ja immer so plötzlich... 

Kleines Highlight: Der Twingo, der in den Schneehaufen gesaust war, und vom ADAC-Schlepper wieder rausgezogen werden musste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (9. Dezember 2010)

...ich eine nagelbettentzündung am gr. zeh hab ´seit heute ... tut eklig weh ...


----------



## Principiante (10. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...ich eine nagelbettentzündung am gr. zeh hab ´seit heute ... tut eklig weh ...



_...uh, Du Arme, das kenn ich._






Schon mit Seifenlauge probiert? 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (10. Dezember 2010)

...mit beta lösung und dann mit zugsalbe eingepampt - is auch schon nicht mehr sooo extrem schmerzhaft .....


----------



## velo1981 (14. Dezember 2010)

gestern hingefallen und heute tut alles weh...


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2010)

...DHL meint, mich veräppeln zu müssen. Mit gleich 2 Paketen


----------



## Veloce (14. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ...DHL meint, mich veräppeln zu müssen. Mit gleich 2 Paketen



Die Freude hab ich auch schon erlebt . Das Paket war 2 Wochen überfällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7834026"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Die Freude hab ich auch schon erlebt . Das Paket war 2 Wochen überfällig



überfällig ist es auch schon längst. 
mit dem zusatz, dass ein paket schon zweimal an den absender zurück ging, einmal mit der begründung "empfänger unbekannt" (adressiert war's an eine packstation ) und einmal mit der begründung "postnummer unbekannt". obwohl beides mal die adresse absolut richtig war 
und von der dhl hotline kommt natürlich auf beschwerde hin nur der kommentar "das ist ja komisch...". aber recht haben sie ja. ich find's mehr als komisch


----------



## blutbuche (16. Dezember 2010)

....weil die vorderradnabe von meinem enduro am arsch is und der verkäufer das nicht für nötig h ielt , es mit einem wort zu erwähnen ... super ...;(


----------



## Veloce (16. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....weil die vorderradnabe von meinem enduro am arsch is und der verkäufer das nicht für nötig h ielt , es mit einem wort zu erwähnen ... super ...;(



Nabenkörper oder Lagerung ?
Die Lagerung läßt sich  durch Austausch der Kugellager   instandsetzen wenn nicht Lagerschalen ( Konuslager ) oder Lagersitz beschädigt sind .


----------



## blutbuche (16. Dezember 2010)

ach , weiss ich net(wie stell ich sowas fest , ohne  das teil aufmachen zu müssen ...) - hab mit naben gedöns noch nie was zu tun gehabt... hat sonst immer  funktioniert . soll angeblich eine "relativ" neue nabe sein - und der vorbesitzer schwört , als er es letzt woche nochmal gefahren hat , hätte er gar nix davon gemerkt ... ich könnte k...... .jetzt häng´ich doch wieder viel mehr kohle rein , als ich wollte . das falsche stützenmaß hat er mir auch angegeben, sodass ich die scheiss zzyz (oder so ) gekröpfte stütze nicht gegen meine schon hier herumliegende thomson (gerade)tauschen kann . zwischen 30,8 und 31,6 liegen ja welten .... bin echt sauer ...


----------



## Veloce (16. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ach , weiss ich net(wie stell ich sowas fest , ohne  das teil aufmachen zu müssen ...) - hab mit naben gedöns noch nie was zu tun gehabt... hat sonst immer  funktioniert . soll angeblich eine "relativ" neue nabe sein - und der vorbesitzer schwört , als er es letzt woche nochmal gefahren hat , hätte er gar nix davon gemerkt ... ich könnte k...... .jetzt häng´ich doch wieder viel mehr kohle rein , als ich wollte . das falsche stützenmaß hat er mir auch angegeben, sodass ich die scheiss zzyz (oder so ) gekröpfte stütze nicht gegen meine schon hier herumliegende thomson (gerade)tauschen kann . zwischen 30,8 und 31,6 liegen ja welten .... bin echt sauer ...



Macht die Nabe Geräusche oder und hat sie Spiel bzw wackelt ?
Was ist es für eine Nabe ?
Ich kann deinen Ärger gut verstehen .
Mein erstes Rennrad hatte ich von einem Holländischen Radladen gekauft.
Was da zusammenfrickelt war hat mich mehrfach zum Ausrasten
gebracht


----------



## frogmatic (17. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ach , weiss ich net(wie stell ich sowas fest , ohne  das teil aufmachen zu müssen ...) - hab mit naben gedöns noch nie was zu tun gehabt... hat sonst immer  funktioniert . soll angeblich eine "relativ" neue nabe sein - und der vorbesitzer schwört , als er es letzt woche nochmal gefahren hat , hätte er gar nix davon gemerkt ... ich könnte k...... .jetzt häng´ich doch wieder viel mehr kohle rein , als ich wollte . das falsche stützenmaß hat er mir auch angegeben, sodass ich die scheiss zzyz (oder so ) gekröpfte stütze nicht gegen meine schon hier herumliegende thomson (gerade)tauschen kann . zwischen 30,8 und 31,6 liegen ja welten .... bin echt sauer ...



Wie zeigt sich denn das kaputte an der Nabe? Was ist es für eine - Foto?

Und brauchst du jetzt 30.8 oder 31.6 Stütze?
Könnte dir evtl. helfen...


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

ist eine veltec dh nabe - sie macht keine geräusche , sie läuft , als ob sie reibung hat - wie über schmirgelpapier ..... brauche eine 30.8er oder 30.9er stütze .... 13.6 dachte ich , weil der vorbesitzer es so gesagt hat - stimmt aber nicht ...-
bin heute das erste mal mit dem speci gefahren - dachte - scheiss auf die nabe .... SUPER geiles fahrgefühl . bin begeistert !!!


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Dezember 2010)

he blutbuche,

weiß, es hilft Dir vielleicht nicht wirklich weiter, aber

das Speci sieht echt *total schön * aus 

So, dass war mein Beitrag Dich vielleicht ein wenig aufzubauen - muß auch mal sein, nach so viel Frust!


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

danke schön - die fahrt heute hat mich die doofen sachen auch mal vergessen lassen . gibt ja schlimmeres , als ne defekte nabe .. schönen . gemütlichen abend noch an alle , lg - kati


----------



## Veloce (17. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ist eine veltec dh nabe - sie macht keine geräusche , sie läuft , als ob sie reibung hat - wie über schmirgelpapier ..... brauche eine 30.8er oder 30.9er stütze .... 13.6 dachte ich , weil der vorbesitzer es so gesagt hat - stimmt aber nicht ...-
> bin heute das erste mal mit dem speci gefahren - dachte - scheiss auf die nabe .... SUPER geiles fahrgefühl . bin begeistert !!!



Dann wirst du die Lager erneuern  müssen .
Die Veltec DH Nabe hat  austauschbare Industrielager .
Die sind beim Industriebedarf , beim Handel für Lagertechnik und auch beim Vertrieb dieser Naben/Laufräder erhältlich .
Für das Spezi brauchst du ne 30,9 Sattelstütze .

Bei mir hats auch mal mit einem Spezi angefangen .
Jetzt sinds schon zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Dezember 2010)

...weil mein neuer MP3-Player und mein neuer MTB-Helm wieder nicht gekommen sind! :-(


----------



## Friesenkind (18. Dezember 2010)

... immernoch Winter ist. 

Die Radwege werden nicht nur nicht geräumt, nein, als Zugabe zum Schnee der ohnehin dort liegt, gibt es noch den Schnee und Eisbrocken von der Straße dazu. Wird von den Räumfahrzeugen schön im hohen Bogen dorthin befördert, auch wenn man da grad lang fährt. Na vielen Dank auch. 
Weicht man auf die vom Schnee befreite Straße/Eispiste aus, wird man mit 20cm Sicherheitsabstand überholt, angehupt und beschimpft, man solle gefälligst auf dem Radweg fahren. Ich liebe solche Autofahrer...
Sind bestimmt auch die, die dann mit todesmutigen 60km/h auf der linken (!!!) Spur auf der Autobahn fahren. Und dann auch noch empört gucken, wenn man ihnen mit links blinken und Lichthupe klarmachen muss, dass sie gefälligst schneller fahren oder sich auf die komplett freie (!!) rechte Spur verpissen mögen. 

Schöne Winterzeit 



Und so warte ich weiter auf den Frühling


----------



## blutbuche (20. Dezember 2010)

...es angefangen hat , zu regnen - das braucht kein mensch ...


----------



## Veloce (20. Dezember 2010)

Heute mit der TV Fernbedienung mit irgendeinem falsch gedrückten Knopf
die komplette Anlage lahm gelegt  und auch nach ettlichen Versuchen
nichts erreicht  . Was war das noch schön als an den Geräten noch ein paar Tasten waren .


----------



## MelleD (23. Dezember 2010)

... ich morgen doch noch für 4h ins Büro fahren muss, zuviel zu tun. 
Und ich hab mich auf nen freien Tag mit meinem Süßen gefreut


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Dezember 2010)

... ich seit Feierabend ein Kratzen im Hals verspüre... bestimmt ist Azubi daran schuld, sie wollte einfach nicht nachhause gehen mit ihrem Husten


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Dezember 2010)

... ich jetzt wirklich krank bin und nicht mal arbeiten gehen kann


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2010)

naja , das mit der arbeit is ja dann wohl das geringst schlimme ...  gute besserung !


----------



## Nuala (27. Dezember 2010)

bin auch erkältet, eigentlich wie jedes jahr rund um weihnachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (27. Dezember 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... ich jetzt wirklich krank bin und nicht mal arbeiten gehen kann



ich bin im Urlaub krank geworden und sitze jetzt bei der Arbeit (wieder gesund) 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Dezember 2010)

noch blöder  Aber ich würde lieber arbeiten gehen als krank zu sein


----------



## nikka (27. Dezember 2010)

...weil mein knie nach einer knie-spiegelung vor 3 wochen auf einmal sauweh tut...

und ich jetzt erstmal wieder nur 30 minuten auf der rolle fahren kann...und selbst das tat heute hinterher weh....

manno.

das soll mal aufhören!

nikka


----------



## undefined (28. Dezember 2010)

mein Auto nen Platten hat


----------



## Principiante (28. Dezember 2010)

undefined schrieb:


> mein Auto nen Platten hat









...wirklich blöd bei dem Wetter...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. Dezember 2010)

... weil ich schon wieder kranbk werde. ich bekomm diese doofe Erkältung einfach nicht los. 

...und weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann welche Kamera ich mir kaufen soll.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ...und weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann welche Kamera ich mir kaufen soll.....



was für ein Typ? 
DSLR oder was kleines?


----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. Dezember 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> was für ein Typ?
> DSLR oder was kleines?


Was dazwischen. 

Wollte erst ne DSLR aber ist mir doch zu umständlich.
Ne normale Kompakte find ich doof (hab lieber ein bissel mehr in der Hand).

Ich denke es wird wohl die Canon PowerShot G12 werden.
Dumm nur das keiner die bei mir in der Nähe hat.
Werd ich sie wohl mal besellen, kann sie ja dann immer noch zurückschicken.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2010)

... hast Du Dir die Panasonic FZ100 mal angesehen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Dezember 2010)

...mein MP3 Player immer noch nicht gekommen ist. 

Aber Sachen gibt´s, die gibt´s garnicht! Hatte das Ding bei neckermann.de bestellt. Ruf ich an und frag, wo das Ding bleibt (Bestellung war am 11.12.), dann sagen mir die, die Bestellung wurde storniert, weil die Adresse bei der Überprüfung als unsicher eingestuft wurde!   He, ich wohn da seit 7 Jahren, wir bekommen alle Nase lang was geschickt und in einer schlechten Gegend wohn ich auch nicht gerade.    Wer in der Lage ist, das Internet zu bedienen, findet die Adresse auch. Sie haben mir angeboten, die Ware dann bis 4.1 versandkostenfrei zu schicken. Aber nein danke, jetzt können sie ihren Schmarrn behalten.    

Es gibt ja noch mehr Läden, die MP3 Player verkaufen.


----------



## Principiante (28. Dezember 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... hast Du Dir die Panasonic FZ100 mal angesehen?



Hi MartinaH.!
Wie ist das mit den Videos bei der Camera? Sind die genauso gut wie bei einer richtigen Filmcamera?
(Mein Mann macht Modellflug und da wird schon öfter gefilmt).

Weil wir eigentlich überlegt haben, uns eine neue zuzulegen.
(Panasonic HDC-SD707)

So hätte man aber natürlich alles in einem -und günstiger!

Hast Du davon Ahnung?

_(Thread missbraucht-sorry!)_

LG, Principiante!


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2010)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Was dazwischen.
> 
> Wollte erst ne DSLR aber ist mir doch zu umständlich.
> Ne normale Kompakte find ich doof (hab lieber ein bissel mehr in der Hand).
> ...



Mein Freund hat sich diesen Sommer die Sony NEX 5 
http://www.sony.de/hub/nex-kompaktkamera/produktreihe/nex-5
gekauft.
Die macht wirklich klasse Bilder, ist extrem schnell (wichtig bei Sportfotografie) und hat dabei noch eine sehr annehmbare Größe. Ist quasi eine Spiegelreflex nur in klein, ohne Spiegel aber mit Wechselobjektiv 

(Gibts auch ein bisschen günstiger als NEX 3)


----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. Dezember 2010)

Wow. Danke für die vielen Anregungen. 
Ich such schon ne Weile und bin wenn ich ehrlich bin ein bissel erschlagen von der Auswahl.

Ich hatte früher schonmal ne Canon Powershot und war super zufrieden damit. 
Leider überlebt eine Kamera nicht wenn sie mit einer auslaufenden Wasserflasche im Rucksack ist. *schnief*


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Dezember 2010)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Was dazwischen.
> ...
> Ich denke es wird wohl die Canon PowerShot G12 werden....



Wäre meine Wahl, wenn ich was dazwischen suchen würde!!! Kauf die mal!


----------



## Martina H. (29. Dezember 2010)

> Leider überlebt eine Kamera nicht wenn sie mit einer auslaufenden Wasserflasche im Rucksack ist.




... mein Beileid


----------



## MelleD (29. Dezember 2010)

ich arbeiten bin, schon seit Tagen hundemüde bin, mir der Schnee so langsam aufs Gemüt schläft.
Zudem freu ich mich schon tierisch auf den Einkauf vor Sylvester...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> ....
> Leider überlebt eine Kamera nicht wenn sie mit einer auslaufenden Wasserflasche im Rucksack ist. *schnief*



dafür gibt es Gefrierbeutel 
Im Ernst, die meisten meiner Gefrierbeutel gehen dafür drauf, dass ich Sachen im Rucksack darin verpacke 



Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Was dazwischen.
> 
> Wollte erst ne DSLR aber ist mir doch zu umständlich.
> Ne normale Kompakte find ich doof (hab lieber ein bissel mehr in der Hand).
> ...



Die soll recht gut sein, ich würde mir aber wirklich auch mal die FZ100 ansehen....


scylla schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat sich diesen Sommer die Sony NEX 5
> http://www.sony.de/hub/nex-kompaktkamera/produktreihe/nex-5
> gekauft.
> Die macht wirklich klasse Bilder, ist extrem schnell (wichtig bei Sportfotografie) und hat dabei noch eine sehr annehmbare Größe. Ist quasi eine Spiegelreflex nur in klein, ohne Spiegel aber mit Wechselobjektiv
> ...


und das wäre meine erste Wahl, würde ich vor der Entscheidung stehen.  Aber ich bin mit DSLR und Kompaktkamera voll ausgelastet. 
Ich glaube, wenn du ein bißchen ambitioniert fotografierst, hast du damit viel Spass.

Grundsätzlich wären für mich Entscheidungskriterien, unterschiedlich gewichtet:
- kann sie RAW
- kann sie manuelle Einstellungen
- wie groß ist der Blendenbereich
- kann sie BULB, bzw. ist sie flexibel einstellbar bezüglich Belichtungsdauer
- kann ich den WB manuell bestimmen
- Brennweitenbereich
- Geschwindigkeit
- kann sie Film mit Ton


----------



## Hummelbrumm (29. Dezember 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> dafür gibt es Gefrierbeutel
> Im Ernst, die meisten meiner Gefrierbeutel gehen dafür drauf, dass ich Sachen im Rucksack darin verpacke


 

Na das Problem war das die Flasche noch völlig zu war und ein Löchlein im Plastik war wie von ner Nadel rein gestochen.
Nochnie sowas gesehen.


Naja ich werd mal schauen wie die G12 so ist und wenn sie mir nicht gefällt such ich weiter.


----------



## MelleD (30. Dezember 2010)

ich neue Fenster in meiner Wohnung bekommen habe, was eine gute Sache ist, die alten waren einfach undicht und haben nicht mehr richtig geschlossen.

Nu durfte ich aber 3h meine Wohnung putzen und diesen schönen feinen Baustaub wegmachen. Welch Spaß.
Und dazu haben se noch meinen Laminat versaut mit Silikon.


----------



## Ayuna (30. Dezember 2010)

dann schnell weg mit dem Silikon, ham se mir auch mal versaut... schön auf lösungsmittelbasis. hat dann super tolle flecken auf dem laminat gegeben die ich nichmehr rausbekommen hab. aussage von der firma die es gemacht hat...."wo gehobelt wird fallen späne" 

Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil...

... Sylvestereinkäufe weil andre zu unfähig waren und sachen vergessen haben und ich das ausbaden muss, ich kein Fahrrad fahren kann weil meine neuen teile immernoch nicht da sind


----------



## MelleD (30. Dezember 2010)

oh hilfe, Sylvestereinkäufe stehen uns auch noch bevor heut abend, ich hab jetzt schon keine Lust drauf!


----------



## swe68 (30. Dezember 2010)

ich mache sie erst morgen und habe schon jetzt Angst davor....


----------



## Hummelbrumm (30. Dezember 2010)

...und ich hab schon das meiste und meine Eltern bringen mir noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten mit. 

Nur ein paar Getränke werde ich nachher noch kaufen.


----------



## Nuala (30. Dezember 2010)

wir waren gestern 3 stunden in der metro, haben dort fast alles bekommen und dabei mein konto geschröpft. dafür wird es eine unglaubliche völlerei und phantastillionen cocktails geben 

aber vorher wollte ich meinen kleiderschrank entrümpeln, ich hasse aufräumen


----------



## Ayuna (30. Dezember 2010)

so ich fahr jetzt mal einkaufen, hab mal protektoren und fullface dabei damits in dem getummel keine blauen flecken gibts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (30. Dezember 2010)

Oh man, da hab ich es ja richtig gut.
Wir gehen morgen ganz gemütlich in's Vereinshaus von unserem Tauchverein, da bringt jeder was für's Büfett mit.
Getränke sind auch nicht teuer, nur eben so, um unsere Vereinskasse etwas zu füllen...z.B. _Flasche Bier 1,10_...
Ist ganz easy und wirklich dufte.
Um 24.00h gehen wir an den See (1 Minute Fußweg), zum knallen, macht echt spaß.
heul:außer die Tiere dort, die tun mir echt leid!)

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Dezember 2010)

... heute nacht das neue Jahr anfängt und ich immer noch nicht richtig gesund bin!
ich werde mich heute abend also zusammenreißen, nicht so viel reden (Hals) und keinen Allohol trinken und um zehn nach 12 ins Bett gehen


----------



## murmel04 (31. Dezember 2010)

mhh, bei mir ist es eigentlich schon die ganze Woche.

Habe eigentlich meinen wenigen Urlaub so gelegt, dass ich wenigstend am Nachmittag frei hatte und am 30 und 31. ganz, allerdings bei der Schneemenge das Bike trotzdem stand.

So nun hat sich letzten Sonntag, leichtes Halsweh eingestellt und was ist draus geworden, nein die Rüsselseuche ist nicht gekommen, bei mir geht es dann gleich auf die Bronchien nun kulche ich mir seit zwei Tagen die Lunge aus dem Leib, die Rippen tun schon weh und besser wirds nicht.:kotz:

Zur Krönung muss ich noch eines der Autos ersetzen, also nächste Woche irgendwo einen Goldesel ausfindig machen und dann ein anderes Auto kaufen.

Na das wird sicherlich Lustig das Jahr 2011, wenn es so weitergeht.

Na ja ich hoffe das es doch anders kommt.

LG

Heike


----------



## M_on_Centurion (3. Januar 2011)

Heute ist ein doofer Tag weil...

... ich gerade gesehen habe, dass ich mir mit dem blöden stoffbezogenen Sattel vom Arbeitsbike meine Lieblingsjeans (und fast noch eine 2.) ruiniert habe.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Januar 2011)

... jetzt schon wieder Donnerstag ist und ich immer noch nicht richtig fit bin... seit 2 Wochen geht das jetzt schon


----------



## blutbuche (8. Januar 2011)

..es 12 grad sind , die sonne scheint - und der drecksschneematsch 15 cm hoch die waldwege komplett unbefahrbar macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (8. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..es 12 grad sind , die sonne scheint - und der drecksschneematsch 15 cm hoch die waldwege komplett unbefahrbar macht...



Ja, ätzend. Und auf Wegen, deren dicker Esipanzer mit Spikes vorher gut zu befahren war, brechen die Reifen jetzt ständig ins angetaute und teilweise sogar von Tauwasser unterspülte Eis ein. War heute eine furchtbare Fahrerei ...


----------



## Fie (9. Januar 2011)

Nachtrag von gestern: entweder ich gehe in den Fernverkehr, oder bin meinen Job los...

Ich habe eine Katze und Aquarien zu versorgen, ganz zu schweigen von meiner Tochter. Die ist zwar schon 17, aber 5 Tage alleine lassen?
Mir raucht der Kopf, weil ich keine Alternative habe und mein Rücken, drückt mich eh grad in eine Art Stellung wie eine 7.

Ich könnt heulen...


----------



## dandylion (9. Januar 2011)

es in Strömen regnet und keine Wetterbesserung in Sicht ist und jetzt auf La Palma und Mallorca tolles Wetter ist und wenn ich wieder hinfahre bestimmt wieder das Wetter umschlägt und mir jeder sagt, dass sie bis vor kruzem bestes Wetter hatten...
Gestern einie Asphaltour mit Fully - mehr war bei diesen Verhätnissen nicht drin... kann jemand da oben ein gutes Wort einlegen?!


----------



## Principiante (9. Januar 2011)

...ich schon seit einer Woche krank bin. Hals, Stirn dicht...Fahrrad eingestaubt...schei.. 


War trotzdem heute laufen, aber geht nicht richtig gut. Aber ich habe schon eine Woche keinen Sport mehr gemacht und war schon echt nervös. 

Naja, warten wir es ab.

Unkraut vergeht ja bekannterweise nicht 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Januar 2011)

keine sehr gute Idee, zu laufen wenn Du krank bist  
Was glaubst Du wie nervös ICH bin, ich habe jetzt fast einen Monat keinen Sport mehr gemacht, erst zu viel Arbeit, und seit Weihnachten bin ich auch krank...  nächste Woche gehen wir boarden, na das wird ein Spaß, so ganz ohne Vorbereitung


----------



## murmel04 (9. Januar 2011)

ja da kann ich mithalten.

Erst die Tonnen von Schnee, wo kein durchkommen war und der Zeitmangel, hab ja eh nur das WE im Winter.

Dann die letzten 2 Wochen angommende Erkältung und dann am Ende die Bronchitis. Jetzt soweit wieder gut, und nun regnet und ist ziemlich windig, das muss ich dann nach der Bronchitis nicht gleich wieder riskieren.

Und dabei zampel Bike und ich schon seit Tagen, nachdem der Schnee nun weg ist.

Oh man meine Kondi ist eh so so besch..., und nun seit drei Wochen nix gemacht.Wo soll das noch enden



Hoffe es wird irgendwann mal wieder besser mit dem Wetter.

Einfach mal trocken und das nicht nur ein oder zwei Tage, ach ja ein bisschen Sonne wäre auch was, sonst muss ich echt mal ne Vermisstenanzeige aufgeben

LG


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Januar 2011)

...ich den ganzen tag inklusive bis Mittwoch auf eine Klausur lernen muss (es is ja nicht so dass man vorher zeit gehabt hätte), es scheiß wetter ist un ich mein bike erst am Mittwoch abholen kann 
Am schlimmsten war es gestern...ein traumwetter, 12°C "warm", strahlender Sonnenschein un der Schnee so gut wie weg. Hätte mich richtig auf eine Schlammschlacht gefreut


----------



## Principiante (9. Januar 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nächste Woche gehen wir boarden, na das wird ein Spaß, so ganz ohne Vorbereitung




...uii, das gibt bestimmt fetten Muskelkater!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Januar 2011)

nicht nur einen 
Aber was solls, ich mag Katzen


----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2011)

... ich nicht zum Biken kam ... und gestern schon nicht zum Biken kam ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2011)

@fie : mist !!!! würde ich mich nicht drauf einlassen - es sei denn , die haben´s dir bei der einstellung gesagt , dass es dazu kommen könnte ....... wenn nicht , würd´ich mich weigern - und wenn ich es arbeitsgerichtlich versuchen würde - wenn e s nicht im vertrag festgehalten ist - kann dich doch keiner zwingen ...von wegen : entweder - oder  job weg .. die spinnen ja wohl !!!! KOPF HOCH !!!!!


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2011)

@Fie
bist du eigentlich noch in der Probezeit? Dann könnte es schwierig werden, sich einfach zu weigern...
Versuch doch nochmal mit deinem Chef zu reden, und deine Situation zu erläutern. Alleinerziehend, noch nicht volljährige Tochter, etc...
Wenn er kein Unmensch ist, muss er da doch ein bisschen Verständnis haben!

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass alles Gut wird


----------



## Principiante (13. Januar 2011)

...mir gestern mein Doc gesagt hat, das ich ne' Kehlkopfentzndung habe.
Ist voll aetzend, reizt mich die ganze Zeit zum Husten und es fuehlt sich beim Schlucken an, als ob da ein Knubbel drin ist.
...und dann soll ich auch noch nicht soviel quasseln...

Was die Aerzte heutzutage alles von einem verlangen


...und warum kann ich hier heute eigentlich keine Umlaute einfuegen???


----------



## Elmo66 (13. Januar 2011)

@Principiante:



...gute Besserung!

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Principiante (13. Januar 2011)

Danke!



(_...naja, hatte so wenigstens zeit, meinen neuen Film hier reinzustellen..._)


Greets, Principiante!


----------



## velo1981 (14. Januar 2011)

ich hab den gaaaaanzen Tag kopfschmerzen - es geht nix - boah bin ich genervt


----------



## bernd81 (14. Januar 2011)

achso. heute ist es schon Freitag. auf dem nach Paradis.


----------



## Principiante (14. Januar 2011)

bernd81 schrieb:


> achso. heute ist es schon Freitag. auf dem nach Paradis.




....????


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2011)

..... wortfindungsstörungen , der gute ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (15. Januar 2011)

@ Fie
gibt es etwas neues?

Ansonsten - viel schlimmer als die hinter mir liegende Woche kann der Tag nicht werden.


----------



## blutbuche (15. Januar 2011)

ja , sag mal , wie sich´s entschieden hat ...


----------



## Fie (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Zeit mich bis Ende Januar zu entscheiden. Meine Tochter ist zwar schon 17, aber einfach mal nicht volljährig. Wenn irgend etwas passiert, bin ich einfach der Depp, denn ich verletzt durch 5 Tage und Nächte Abwesenheit meine Aufsichtsplficht. So mein Resultat. 
Im Arbeitsvertrag steht geschrieben: Die Arbeitnehmerin wird als Kraftfahrerin mit FSK C§ (2) für den Nah- und Fernverkehr eingestellt.
Sie verpflichtet sich, auch andere zumutbare Arbeiten auszuführen - auch an einem anderen Ort- dir Ihren Vorkenntnissen und Fähigkeiten entspricht und nicht mit einer Lohnminderung verbunden ist.

Meine Probezeit endet Ende März. Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt, dass ich nicht in den Fernverkehr kann, weil ich eine minderjährige Tochter zuhause habe. Ich habe weiter gesagt, wenn das nur ab und an ist, wäre es machbar. Aber jetzt ist es so, dass ich ganz in den Fernverkehr wecheseln soll, obwohl meine Situation klar ist. Der Witz ist, sie hätten für mich auch schon Ersatz. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Bezüge, die sie für mich bekommen, auch Ende März enden. Ich komm mir irgendwie verarscht vor!
Ich kann definitiv rein rechtlich, nicht in den Fernverkehr. Wenn irgend was mit meiner Tochter ist und ich bin und kann nicht da sein, würde ich mir das nie verzeihen. Im Moment ist es so, dass ich nie mehr als 150 km "höchstens" von zu Hause entfernt bin.

Also, ich bin ab 1. März arbeitslos...


----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

..das ist zwar "unschön" , aber du musst da deinem gewissen folgen . un d wenn du den letzten job gefunden  hast , findest du auch wieder einen !! nur nicht schwarz seh´n - wird schon !!!! schwing´dich ´n bisschen auf´s bike - dann kriegst du den kopf frei !!! alles liebe , k.


----------



## Principiante (16. Januar 2011)

...eh, son' Dreck!

Ich sag ja, es wird immer schlimmer auf'm Arbeitsmarkt!



Komm Fie, lass Dich nicht kleinkriegen! Wenn nicht machst Du eben erstmal irgendein Job woanders, bis Du wieder auf einem Track Platz findest.
Du hast vollkommen recht, Familie geht vor!

LG, Principiante!

_P.S.:...und da hab ich mich aufgeregt, dass ich heute wieder in Hundekacke gefahren bin... _


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es auch 

Es kann aber alles wieder gut werden. ich wurde vor vielen Jahren von einem Job entlassen - ich war die letzte, die angestellt wurde und damit die erste, die gehen musste (ich glaub der Laden gibt's heute nicht mehr...)  Aber, 6 wochen später hatte ich einen Traumjob in einem anderen Arbeitsfeld- und bin heute immer noch tätig in dieser Branche.. Richtig - lass dich nicht kleinkriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (16. Januar 2011)

ich wünsche dir alles Gute.
Ich denke, Deine Entscheidung ist richtig. So leid es mir tut. 
Ich wünsche Dir möglichst bald eine  neue Chance...


----------



## Mausoline (16. Januar 2011)

Liebe Fie,
ich würd genauso entscheiden wie Du...das war schon ein mieser Arbeitsvertrag und ich würde das dem Arbeitsamt melden...
und Du wirst was Besseres finden, Du bist doch so vielseitig.

 Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg


----------



## MelleD (17. Januar 2011)

Fie, 
du wirst das schon meistern. 
Bin da guter Dinge bei dir! Es ist schön, dass es noch Leute gibt, denen die Familie mehr am Herzen liegt als ein Job, eher eine Seltenheit geworden heutzutage.

... ich gestern nur rumgegammelt habe. Meine Knie schmerzen total und ich hab keine Ahnung, woher das kommen kann. Wenn ich sie angewinkelt habe und dann gerade mache, könnt ich heulen vor Schmerzen. Heute erstmal flache Schuhe anziehen und schauen, ansonsten ab zum Doc, hab auch sonst nichts zu tun ausser mich auf meine mündliche Prüfung vorzubereiten und meinen Termin beim Steuerberater etc.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Fie,
das ist in der Tat richtig mies, was dein Arbeitgeber da abzieht. Hört sich irgendwie an, als ob die das öfter so abziehen würden, um möglichst viel Geld vom Staat zu zocken. Das würde ich auf jeden Fall dem Arbeitsamt stecken.

Aber du hast auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung getroffen! Auch wenn's erst mal schlimm ist... aber deine Tochter ist einfach wichtiger.

Kopf hoch, du findest schon wieder was! Irgendwann wird dir dein Traumjob schon über den Weg laufen 

LG,
Nika


----------



## Warnschild (18. Januar 2011)

... ich eigentlich Zeit hab, auf's Rad zu gehen, aber irgendwie seeehr schlecht drauf bin und jetzt schon Stunden daheim rumtrödle, wo draußen doch die Sonne scheint!

(Aber bin zumindest ein klein wenig optimistisch, dass ich innerhalb der nächsten paar Stunden doch noch den Weg nach draußen find.)


----------



## swe68 (18. Januar 2011)

.. ich krank bin.


----------



## Tatü (18. Januar 2011)

... ich nach fünf Tagen nicht mehr am Gardasee bin.


----------



## velo1981 (19. Januar 2011)

ich mich voll fett fühle und nur bock auf süßkram hab...


----------



## murmel04 (19. Januar 2011)

oh das fettgefühl kenne ich
seit vier wochen weder auf dem bike gewesen noch laufen oder so was und dann das viele futtern

gefühlte + 30 kg. bin ich froh dass ich keine waage habe.

na ich hoffe auf das nächste wochenende, das ich dann wieder mal zeit hab..

aber das wird schon wieder. (hoffentlich)

gruss


----------



## MissQuax (19. Januar 2011)

Das kommt mir (leider) so bekannt vor ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (19. Januar 2011)

... mir der ganze Umzug mittlerweile tierisch auf die, noch kaum vorhandenen, Nerven geht 


Der nächste Umzug wird von einer Firma gemacht, soviel steht fest.


----------



## Principiante (19. Januar 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> ... ich gestern nur rumgegammelt habe. Meine Knie schmerzen total und ich hab keine Ahnung, woher das kommen kann. Wenn ich sie angewinkelt habe und dann gerade mache, könnt ich heulen vor Schmerzen. Heute erstmal flache Schuhe anziehen und schauen, ansonsten ab zum Doc, hab auch sonst nichts zu tun ausser mich auf meine mündliche Prüfung vorzubereiten und meinen Termin beim Steuerberater etc.




@MelleD: ...und? was rausgekommen?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MelleD (19. Januar 2011)

Ich sollte besser öfter flache Schuhe anziehen. Danach gehts besser.
Aber danke für die Nachfrage.
Mit flachen Schuhen fühle ich mich aber immer so klein


----------



## swe68 (19. Januar 2011)

Egal, ob du dich klein fühlst. Ich trage fast nur noch flache Schuhe. 
Ich bin Sehnenentzündungen und ähnliches Gedöns einfach leid. 

...ich krank bin und immer noch nicht weiss, was ich habe.
Ich habe diese Krankheitsschübe ja erst seit 3 Jahren. Da ich mir nebenbei ja noch eine seltene chronische Krankheit halte, ist es mir bisher noch nicht gelungen, einen Arzt davon zu überzeugen, dass mich das belastet. Durch Ignorieren ging es bis jetzt nicht weg.
Und den Anruf meines jetzigen Arztes mit weiteren Informationen habe ich heute verpasst 
Naja, morgen gehe ich wieder arbeiten (ich muss!!!!). Geht sowieso nur von alleine weg - egal, was ich mache....
Aber Sport ist mit den Symptomen nicht drin


----------



## MelleD (20. Januar 2011)

Swe, gute Besserung, man muss nur genug Ärzte abklappern, irgendwann findet man einen, der es auch ernst nimmt und sich mal Mühe gibt. Drück die Daumen! 

... mich die Leute vom Arbeitsamt nerven. Ich möchte mich selbstständig machen, alles schon geklärt mit dem Steuerberater, Bank etc. Wann bekomme ich meinen Termin? In 3 Wochen. Ist ja wohl nen schlechter Scherz. 3 Wochen rumsitzen und mich durch dumme Formulare kämpfen, juhu


----------



## Principiante (20. Januar 2011)

...ich trag auch fast nur Knöchelschuhe (Trekking), da ich so ein Wackelgelenk habe, da darf ich nicht umknicken, sonst muss ich gleich für 6 Wochen sone' blöde Schiene tragen, oder OP.
Zum Sport ist es ja Okay, aber im Sommer auf Arbeit, habe ich natürlich Badelatschen an, ist immer ein Risiko.
Ja und jetzt auch in der Schwimmhalle.

Weiß gar nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal Pumps angehabt habe... oder meine geliebten Cowboystiefel...

Jaja, jeder hat so sein Leid..._grins_...


Swe68, das ist ja echt blöd. Und kein Arzt kann Dir da irgendwie helfen?
_...da bekommst Du ja noch Depressionen dazu, manno!_

Alles Gute!


----------



## swe68 (20. Januar 2011)

ich bin mit meinem jetzigen Arzt einen kleinen Schritt weiter: Er meint, dass ich vermutlich Recht habe, dass das nichts mit meiner chronischen Krankheit zu tun hat. Also - er kümmert sich. Hat ja auch genug Blut abgezapft 
Am Mo. habe ich einen Termin.
Drückt mir Daumen, dass ich Sa. symptomfrei biken kann!

Principiante, ich habe laxe Bänder in den Knöcheln und knicke gerne um. Nach Mißerfolgen mit diversen Einlagen habe ich letztes Jahr radikal umgestellt. Ich bin den ganzen Sommer mit Barfußschuhen herumgelatscht. Ich war in den Bergen teils ganz bewußt mit unterdimensionierten Schuhen unterwegs (zwar knöchelhoch, aber eher "Leichtbau" ). Ich habe außerdem so ein Wackelkissen ([ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0019R9OBO/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000KGOTYC&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=19GR90J4D1CZGPWA63NZ"]Thera-Band Stabilitäts Trainer schwer ( blau) Theraband: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]), auf das ich mich gelegentlich (zu selten) stelle, um die Stabilität zu trainieren. Ich laufe in Nike Free.
Und auch wenn es für viele bekloppt aussieht - ich trage beim Laufen und in den Bergen häufig Kompressionsstrümpfe, weil die auf angenehme Weise zusätzlichen Halt bieten.
Ich knicke wesentlich seltener und weniger folgenschwer um!
Ich würde das eventuell mal mit einem guten Sportorthopäden besprechen....


----------



## Veloce (20. Januar 2011)

ich ne Megasession beim Zahnarzt hatte und der das Provi nach dem ersten Einsetzen nur noch mit heftigem Zergeln  rausgekriegt hat .
Jetzt sitzt es endlich aber mir tut links der ganze Unterkiefer weh


----------



## Principiante (21. Januar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Principiante, ich habe laxe Bänder in den Knöcheln und knicke gerne um. Nach Mißerfolgen mit diversen Einlagen habe ich letztes Jahr radikal umgestellt. Ich bin den ganzen Sommer mit Barfußschuhen herumgelatscht. Ich war in den Bergen teils ganz bewußt mit unterdimensionierten Schuhen unterwegs (zwar knöchelhoch, aber eher "Leichtbau" ). Ich habe außerdem so ein Wackelkissen (Thera-Band Stabilitäts Trainer schwer ( blau) Theraband: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit), auf das ich mich gelegentlich (zu selten) stelle, um die Stabilität zu trainieren. Ich laufe in Nike Free.
> Und auch wenn es für viele bekloppt aussieht - ich trage beim Laufen und in den Bergen häufig Kompressionsstrümpfe, weil die auf angenehme Weise zusätzlichen Halt bieten.
> Ich knicke wesentlich seltener und weniger folgenschwer um!
> Ich würde das eventuell mal mit einem guten Sportorthopäden besprechen....




Danke!

_...kennst Du einen in Berlin? haha...
_

So geht es eigentlich ganz gut...(toi,toi,toi auf Holz)

Jaah...,aber ich müsste mal wieder zum Orthopäden,auch wegen meinen Rücken... drück mich aber immer irgendwie und lege das als _"keine Zeit"_ aus, was ja nicht wirklich stimmt...

Dir weiterhin gute Besserung,

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (21. Januar 2011)

leider nicht...
Aber wenn ich aus Läuferforen von einem höre, gebe ich Dir Bescheid. 
Nachtrag- Zitat:


> _2. Instabilität
> Viele Sportler hadern mit einem instabilen Sprunggelenk. Häufiges Umknicken ist die Folge, auch Schwellungen und Schmerzen. Diagnose: Röntgen, um knöcherne Verletzungen und Bänderrisse auszuschließen. Was tun für gesunde Füße? Wadenmuskeln und Koordination trainieren, z. B. auf einem Wackelbrett. Und: flache und flexible Schuhe tragen, um die Wahrnehmung des Untergrunds zu verbessern._



Mir geht es heute etwas besser. 
Das heißt: Sonntag sieht es nicht schlecht aus mit Outdoorbiken!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Januar 2011)

... eine Feder von unserem Garagentor durchgerostet ist, und ich es nicht alleine aufbekomme, 2x doof


----------



## Rubinstein5 (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo, habe euren "heute ist ein doofer Tag" Threat gefunden und möchte auch was loswerden - vielleicht fühl ich mich ja danach besser ...

.. weil, ich heute morgen mit meinem Männe zu einer Tour auf den Winterstein aufgebrochen bin und wir uns unterwegs wegen einer Lapalie gestritten haben. Ich hab angehalten und brauchte einfach einen Moment zum sammeln. 
Hm, er ist weitergefahren.
Tja, ich hab mich dann zum Forsthaus durchgewurschtelt und wusste ab da dann den Weg Richtung Heimat (thankgodness) 
Ist gerade etwas frostig hier :-(

nu gehts etwas besser, danke fürs "zuhören".
R5


----------



## Principiante (24. Januar 2011)

......._Männer_...



Alles wird wieder... ist immer so...


LG, Principiante!

P.S.: Auch schon 25 jahre mit so _EINEM _zusammen...


----------



## Nuala (24. Januar 2011)

... ich Rückenschmerzen habe vom verkrampften vor der Statistik hocken. So´n Dreck!


----------



## swe68 (24. Januar 2011)

@ Rubinstein
könnte meiner sein.... 
(manchmal braucht es viel Humor, um mit Männern umzugehen. Und - ich weiss schon, warum ich nicht mit ihm bike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (24. Januar 2011)

Hi Mädels
der Frost hat sich heute Abend dann doch verzogen.
Vielen Dank für eure aufmunternden Antworten.

Hatte auch sein Gutes, die Tour alleine. Ich hab den Weg auch so gefunden und ich bin Trails alleine gefahren. YEAH!

Einen schönen Abend und viel Harmonie *grins wünscht
R5


----------



## swe68 (24. Januar 2011)

Ich habe meinen seit dem Essen nicht mehr gesehen.
Ist nichts schlimmes. So kann sich jeder mal um sich kümmern.


----------



## velo1981 (25. Januar 2011)

Männer...

super Thema, ich bin auch gerade geladen. Irgendwie schaffen die es immer, dass ich mich wien Volltrottel fühle und ich mir noch doofe Gedanken mache, während er seelisch vor sich hinschnarcht.
Manno, ich hätte gerne mal ein Männergehirn, dann könnte ich nämlich auch einfach Dinge ignorieren und mich noch nicht mal verantwortlich fühlen für Missstimmungen dadurch...frei nach dem Motto "Ich hab doch gar nicht gemacht!?" GENAU!!! EBEN!!!!
Als hätt ich das nötig, mich zum Affen zu machen, ehrlich mal...aber ich bin einfach zu empfindlich...
Und immer diese dämlichen Dejavues...das kenn ich jetzt aber schon irgendwo her...vermutlich vom Ex höhö


----------



## MelleD (25. Januar 2011)

Das ist irgendwie nen Frauen-Problem. 
Man nimmt sich immer Sachen zu Herzen, die eigentlich total banal sind.
Mir geht es da nicht anders.


----------



## Principiante (25. Januar 2011)

...ich gerade erfahren habe, das auf unserem Teufelsberg in Berlin, die Strecken zu 80% abgerissen wurden!

*Bin voll angepi...*!!!!

Weiß noch nicht warum und wer das war. Ist kein Park, kein Naturschutzgebiet oder so, sondern der Trümmerberg von Berlin. Die Strecken (Freeride und Dirt) liegen im "Wald", oder eben nicht störend für Fußgänger.
Die berühmte Dirt/Freeride-bahn, von der es schon etliche Videos bei You tube gibt und die seit Jahren gehegt und geflegt wird von den Kids, liegt auf einer ehemaligen Rodelbahn.
Hoffe nicht, das die weg ist.
Toll mal wieder für Berlin...
Hab das schon mal erlebt, am ersten Ferientag standen Bagger plötzlich auf einer Dirtbahn, die es seid etlichen Jahren gab...
Kein Wunder, wenn die Kids hier immer mehr zur Flasche greifen und Dummheiten machen.

Oh man, bin so sauer... muss am WE da hin und gucken gehen...

Gruß, Principiante!


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen seit dem Essen nicht mehr gesehen.



Willst Du 'nen Freistellungsantrag vom Kochen bei RaR stellen?


----------



## Principiante (25. Januar 2011)

delgado schrieb:


> willst du 'nen freistellungsantrag vom kochen bei rar stellen?



*...LO !!*


----------



## Veloce (25. Januar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen seit dem Essen nicht mehr gesehen.




Meiner logiert  nach 11 Jahren seit dem 1.1.11 woanderst .


----------



## velo1981 (27. Januar 2011)

und sind die wände schon rosa? Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Freiheit!

Hoffentlich gehts dir gut...


----------



## Pantalaimon (27. Januar 2011)

Weil heute morgen mein Hocker unter mir zusammen gebrochen ist- da dacht ich mir schon wär ich doch nicht aufgestanden. Aber es wurde noch besser, denn-->
Ich bin durch meine Histo Prüfung gefallen weil der Prüfer mich hasst und mein Kreuzbandriss Bein nicht so heil ist wie ich das gerne hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Januar 2011)

....weil mein PC 2 mal in den Keller gefallen ist.....


----------



## mystik-1 (27. Januar 2011)

... mich die hormonell bedingte migräne nervt und heute wirklich richtig gutes Wetter war

wenn der pc in den keller fallen kann,würde ich mir mal gedanken um einen standortwechsel machen *duck* ^^


----------



## Veloce (27. Januar 2011)

velo1981 schrieb:


> und sind die wände schon rosa? Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Freiheit!
> 
> Hoffentlich gehts dir gut...



Da gibt`s Licht - und Schattenseiten 
Neben dem Schmerz ist es auch  Anstoß zur lebendigen Veränderung. 
Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt wieder Lust Gitarre zu spielen und in der Wohnung
wird sich nicht nur die Wandfarbe ändern .11 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit und 
die letzten drei davon hab ich fast ohne Urlaub  durchgeackert.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2011)

.... wieso hast du dir keinen urlaub gegönnt ??? man muss doch mal pause einlegen ....


----------



## Veloce (28. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... wieso hast du dir keinen urlaub gegönnt ??? man muss doch mal pause einlegen ....



Urlaub in der Saison ist immer ungünstig und danach oder davor gabs
elementarere Prioritäten .Aber  dieses Jahr hört der Raubbau auf  sonst 
is die Batterie ganz leer .
Ende Februar gibts erst mal eine Woche Malle und  dann muss ich irgendwie noch zwei Wochen am Stück  raus .


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Januar 2011)

....mein Teamkollege heute seinen letzten Dienst vor seinem wohlverdienten Ruhestand hatte und ich mich nicht damit abfinden kann, dass er nun tatsächlich weg ist. Wir haben über 10 Jahre ein Dreamteam gebildet und kannten uns besser als unsere Ehe(partner). Es kam ja nicht unverhofft, aber ich habe es immer erfolgreich verdrängt. Jetzt zieht er wieder nach Gotha zurück.


----------



## swe68 (29. Januar 2011)

.. ich schon wieder kränkle....


----------



## Principiante (29. Januar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> .. ich schon wieder kränkle....



He Steph, da ist auch die Witterung mit Schuld. Lass deswegen den Kopf nicht hängen, bald ist Frühling(... _ich sagte bald_...)

Ne, im ernst, wenn es wärmer wird, geht es Dir auch mit Sicherheit besser. Da blüht der Körper auf.

Gute Besserung! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## swe68 (30. Januar 2011)

Danke! 
Ich hoffe außerdem, dass du Recht hast.
Fürchte aber, eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (2. Februar 2011)

...meine chefin wieder rumhektikt und alle in hysterie versetzt wegen dingen , die schon 1 jahr lang nicht anders sind - und es bisweilen niemand gestört hat , aber jetzt .... reinhau´n könnt´man .... ommmmmm - vielleicht sollte ich yoga o der sowas machen ...


----------



## mystik-1 (2. Februar 2011)

..ich heute morgen mit meinem Rad einen Abflug machte. Mitten beim Schalten ein Rassel- und Knackgeräusch, Hinterrad blockierte und zag lag ich. Schaltwerk und Kette lagen sonstwo am Rad, meine Motivation kurz vor 8Uhr morgens auch.  Zwangspause 

_Kranksein ist hier auch ein Dauerzustand. Liegt aber an 2 kleinen Kindern,die alles anschleppen_


----------



## skycrawler (2. Februar 2011)

..ich heute doch nciht die erste Runde in 2011 drehen konnte da ich so lange mit den neuen Sachen fürs Bike fummeln musste bis es dunkel war -.-


----------



## murmel04 (4. Februar 2011)

weil ich mich seit heute mit blutdruckmedis vollstopfen muss.

und in vier wochen zum kardiologen muss

na bin ja schon froh das mein doc mich nicht gleich in krankenhaus verschifft hat.

gruss


----------



## Hummelbrumm (4. Februar 2011)

...mir mein Zahnarzt eröffnet hat das der Zahn der manchmal weh tut nix hat, dafür aber wohl der Weisheitszahn von unten drückt und rausmuss.  
Und wenn ich das schonmal machen lasse dann doch direkt beide zusammen. 
Ich hab ja keine Angst vorm Zaharzt aber davor hab ich schiess. *seuftz*


----------



## swe68 (4. Februar 2011)

murmel, was hast du denn? 

@ Hummelbrumm
Ich habe keine Weisheitszähne mehr - ich habe aber jeden Zahn in einer einzelnen Sitzung herausziehen lassen. Waren halt 4 Zahnarztbesuche. Dabei waren die unteren auch noch nicht ganz raus, mind. bei einem musste genäht werden. Das wird schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (4. Februar 2011)

leider viel zu hohen blutdruck. vorhin waren es mal schlappe 194/114

verbunden mit engegefühl in der brust bei anstrengung.

und mein herzschlag gestern nach 10 kniebeugen, aussetzer oder so wie einen doppelschlag hatte, keine ahnung wie man das genau nennt.
daher letzte woche auch beim laufen eine durchschnittliche hf von 172!!!

aua zähne, na der kelch ist bis jetzt an mir vorbeigezogen, hab noch alle 32 zähne, so mal schnell auf holz klopfen, soll ja so bleiben.

lg


----------



## Principiante (4. Februar 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> leider viel zu hohen blutdruck. vorhin waren es mal schlappe 194/114
> 
> verbunden mit engegefühl in der brust bei anstrengung.
> 
> ...



Will dir keine Angst machen, aber wundert mich, dass Dein Doc Dich nicht in die Klinik eingewiesen hat. Wenigstens ein paar Tage zum Einstellen, bei den Werten und den Aussetzern.
*Kardiologe, so schnell wie möglich bitte!
*
Sei bloß vorsichtig! 
Keine großen Anstrengungen erstmal!
Und nimm die Blutdruckmittel ordentlich und regelmäßig!

(Nimmst Du die Pille?
Wenn ja, absetzen! Und dann warte Deinen Blutdruck ab, wird definitiv besser)

Gute Besserung und LG,

Principiante!


----------



## murmel04 (4. Februar 2011)

danke erstmal

ne angst, mach mir im moment nicht wirklich sorgen. 

kardi leider erst am 07.03. vorher ging nix, dann gibt es belastungs ekg usw.

pille die hab ich vor jahren schon abgeschafft, haben das anders gelöst.

nun muss ich aber ja wieder so doofe dinger schlucken, werd aber anständig sein und sie wirklich nehmen., auch wenns schwer fällt.

ja werd halt jetzt erstmal etwas langsamer machen, auch wenn schwerfällt. 
die medis machen bloss so müde, und doof im kopf, könnte glatt am schreibtisch einschlafen, na ja nur noch 20 min. dann ist feierabend.

lg


----------



## Hummelbrumm (4. Februar 2011)

Oh wenn ich mir das so anhöre bin ich ja mit meinen Zahnproblemen noch "fein" raus.

Ich wünsche gute schnelle Besserung.


----------



## Principiante (4. Februar 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> die medis machen bloss so müde, und doof im kopf, könnte glatt am schreibtisch einschlafen, na ja nur noch 20 min. dann ist feierabend.
> 
> lg




_...ist nur solange, bist Du darauf eingestellt bist, also Dein Körper sich an sie gewöhnt hat.
Kann aber passieren, das Du doch Andere nehmen musst, weil, die Du jetzt nimmst, nicht zu Dir passen, ...das ist immer das Doofe, wenn man mit Blutdruckdsenkenden Mitteln anfängt... also das "Einstellen"..._

Bleib ganz cool dabei, wenn Du eingestellt bist, dann geht es Dir wieder richtig gut, auch beim Sport.

Hat Dein Arzt denn schon einen Verdacht, woher der hohe Blutdruck bei Dir kommt?

Greets, Principiante!


----------



## MelleD (5. Februar 2011)

Hab meine Weisheitszähne unter Vollnarkose alle auf einmal rausbekommen.
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Und das ganze noch ambulant. 

... ich heute totale Kopfschmerzen habe, meine EC-Karte den Geist aufgegeben hat, mir kein Geld mehr rausschmeißt, ich also auch kein Geld für Schmerztabletten habe. Hoffentlich wirds keine Migräne.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (5. Februar 2011)

...mein Hund ne Kralle verloren hat und es jetzt echt ekelig ausschaut.
Und jetzt tut er so als ob er mit dem Verband nicht laufen könnte....
Und meine Mutter geht auch noch voll auf ihn ein.
Er leidet immer besonders wenn er was hat, Mann halt.


----------



## murmel04 (6. Februar 2011)

Hat Dein Arzt denn schon einen Verdacht, woher der hohe Blutdruck bei Dir kommt?

Greets, Principiante![/QUOTE]


nein leider nicht.

Denke kommt von meiner seit Jahren andauerenden überbelastung. na ja tag beginnt um 3.00 uhr nachts mit dem einem job, und dann geht es nach kurzer pause um 8.00 uhr mit dem hauptjob weiter bis 17.00 uhr.

dann gab es eine über 3 jahre dauerne weiterbildung am wochenende, familie usw. und viel zu wenig zeit für mich.

das ist das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann. na meine mam hat noch hochdruck, eigentlich so lange ich denken kann.

na ja wird man sicherlich rausfinden, bin mal gespannt was der kardio sagt.

lg


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Februar 2011)

Heute ist ein doofer Abend (der Tag war nämlich eigentlich ganz gut) weil mir gerade ein Stück Zahn abgebrochen ist  Zum Glück einer, der eh schon "stillgelegt" ist... also tut wenigstens nichts weh, aber ich hatte gehofft dieses Jahr mal KEIN Zahnprojekt zu haben


----------



## Veloce (7. Februar 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Heute ist ein doofer Abend (der Tag war nämlich eigentlich ganz gut) weil mir gerade ein Stück Zahn abgebrochen ist  Zum Glück einer, der eh schon "stillgelegt" ist... also tut wenigstens nichts weh, aber ich hatte gehofft dieses Jahr mal KEIN Zahnprojekt zu haben



Na da bist du in guter Gesellschaft .Ich hab gerade Nerv mit zwei Backenzähnen gehabt und hoffe das das Provi schön bis zum neuen Inlet
an seinem Platz kleben bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (7. Februar 2011)

... ich heute Morgen mit fetten Halsschmerzen aufgewacht bin und schon sämtliche Beschwörungsformeln rauf und runter gebetet habe, dass diese nicht zu einer ausgewachsenen Angina mutieren - naja, bis jetzt wohl eher mit geringem Erfolg 
Schaun mer mal....


----------



## metalmieze (7. Februar 2011)

.. ich heute vergessen habe mein frühstück mit auf arbeit zu nehmen


----------



## Isika (8. Februar 2011)

Ich seit Donnerstag ne Grippe habe mit akuter Bronchitis, das Wetter draußen geil ist und meine Räder mit den Hufen scharren.


----------



## mystik-1 (8. Februar 2011)

(Gute Besserung!)

... Sonnenschein, aber viel zu windig fürs Radeln.


----------



## Isika (8. Februar 2011)

Dankeschön!

Hier wäre Wetter und Wind genau passend. Nix mit Punkte für den Winterpokal!


----------



## skycrawler (8. Februar 2011)

...weil heute so tolles Wetter ist und ich bis 21.40 uhr in der schule sitze


----------



## Fie (8. Februar 2011)

Weil ich in meiner Urlaubswoche so was von stinkend faul bin...
Sonne? Heute morgen mal ganz kurz. Aber selbst die, lockt mich nicht!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Februar 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... ich heute Morgen mit fetten Halsschmerzen aufgewacht bin und schon sämtliche Beschwörungsformeln rauf und runter gebetet habe, dass diese nicht zu einer ausgewachsenen Angina mutieren - naja, bis jetzt wohl eher mit geringem Erfolg
> Schaun mer mal....




... und sie mutierten   Und dabei wollte ich doch eigentlich heute das schöne Wetter ausnutzen und nach der Arbeit mit dem Bike die Gegend unsicher machen - war wohl nix!


----------



## velo1981 (8. Februar 2011)

Nase zu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (8. Februar 2011)

Husten...


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Februar 2011)

... schöne Sammlung!!! Wer bietet mehr???


----------



## chayenne06 (8. Februar 2011)

könnte noch "fast keine stimme mehr" anbieten???


----------



## effx (8. Februar 2011)

...bin gesund, aber mein bike ist jetzt tatsächlich schon 3 wochen unterwegs. diesen fieselflinken versender möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten, es ist: DHL


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Februar 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> könnte noch "fast keine stimme mehr" anbieten???



Lasse ich gelten - auch nicht schön


----------



## murmel04 (8. Februar 2011)

meinen Massagetermin voll vergessen hab, und dachte der wäre morgen

Alsheimer lässt grüßen

und von den Blutdruckmedis, Dauermagenschmerzen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (8. Februar 2011)

effx schrieb:


> ...bin gesund, aber mein bike ist jetzt tatsächlich schon 3 wochen unterwegs. diesen fieselflinken versender möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten, es ist: DHL



Ruf doch mal bei DHL an, aber da brauchste auch noch mal mindestens 3 Wochen bis Du durch deren Warteschleife bist und endlich jemanden an der Strippe hast. Kenne ich! Konnte die Melodie und den Text dann irgendwann schon auswendig mitsingen


----------



## effx (8. Februar 2011)

...am donnerstag soll es kommen. thx der anteilnahme. wenn das wetter wieder schlechter wird, war ja klar. 

ansonsten, hey, fahrrad fährt man doch nicht mit den stimmbändern?


----------



## chayenne06 (8. Februar 2011)

> ansonsten, hey, fahrrad fährt man doch nicht mit den stimmbändern?



nein das nicht... aber fast keine stimme mehr beruht auf einer erkältung vom wochenende... und jetzt muss i erstmal wieder fit werden!


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2011)

... ich hätt jetzt lieber 'nen Schnupfen... 

... musste eben feststellen das einer unserer Dämpfer wahrscheinlich komplett den Geist aufgegeben hat...

Hoffentlich ist der noch reparabel - und zwar nicht nur von Toxoholic - das wird teuer 

.. und das  jetzt wo das Wetter besser wird


----------



## velo1981 (8. Februar 2011)

ach wie gemein...das ist ärgerlich...


----------



## blutbuche (9. Februar 2011)

.... bronchitis , gliederschmerzen , nase zu - fieber - schon seit samstag . alle waren biken -  die sonne war den ganzen tag am scheinen - und ich hab von couch zu bett gewechselt - naja gut - dazwischen mal kurz am pc - ....


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2011)

... so, es ist passiert: worsest case - oder Murphy's Gesetz - ganz wie Ihr wollt.

Erkältung ist da, Dämpfer komplett im A...

Aber: ich bin ja ein positiver Mensch , deshalb geht's gleich weiter in den Highlights...


----------



## skycrawler (10. Februar 2011)

...ich mir wohl bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt was eingefangen habe und jetzt hier mit triefender Nase und Halsschmerzen sitze. Ich merk schon wie sich mir die Nebenhöhlen langsam zusetzen


----------



## mystik-1 (10. Februar 2011)

..man zwischenmenschlich oft enttäuscht werden kann (muß mal über meinen beziehungsstatus nachdenken)
und das Wetter wieder nicht so radfahrtauglich war 

sind aber viele krank. da fühle ich mich gleich normaler, denn ich werde auch ständig krank. ^^
Gute Besserung


----------



## MissQuax (10. Februar 2011)

Ich reihe mich auch in die Phalanx der Virengeschädigten ein:

bin heute morgen mit Halsweh aufgewacht, fühle mich gar nicht gut.
Habe die Radtour, die für meinen freien DO-Nachmittag geplant war, absagen müssen.  

Mal sehen, was sich dadraus entwickelt, ich hoffe, es wird nicht allzu "wild", aber ich werde wohl ein paar Tage etwas kürzer treten sprich nicht biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (10. Februar 2011)

wir ab 12.00 Uhr nur noch zu zweit auf der Arbeit waren und uns eigentlich hätten klonen müssen, um allem und jedem  gerecht werden zu können 

Womit ich mich nach diesem Tag dann belohnt habe, steht bei "Mein Highlight..."


----------



## baiker007 (10. Februar 2011)

... mir das sschaltauge nach 3 stunden wieder abgebrochen ist


----------



## Rubinstein5 (11. Februar 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich auch in die Phalanx der Virengeschädigten ein:
> 
> bin heute morgen mit Halsweh aufgewacht, fühle mich gar nicht gut.
> Habe die Radtour, die für meinen freien DO-Nachmittag geplant war, absagen müssen.
> ...



gute Besserung!


----------



## velo1981 (12. Februar 2011)

erst arbeiten und dann nichts anständiges auf die Reihe bekommen - Langeweile...


----------



## M_on_Centurion (12. Februar 2011)

Muskelschmerzen in den Beinen, heute Dauerregen und auch für morgen zeigt es Regen/Schneeregen an. Tolles WE.......


----------



## mountymaus (12. Februar 2011)

...da schon wieder so ein komisches weißes geschnittenes Zeug vom Himmel kommt...


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Februar 2011)

mir mein Warmwasserboiler unter der Spüle kaputt gegangen ist. Wäre ja nicht so tragisch, wenn nicht das ganze Wasser im Boiler ausgelaufen wäre(weil, weiß der Kuckuck, irgendwo das Teil undicht ist), welches sich schön,während meiner Abwesenheit natürlich, ausgebreitet hat, unter den im August 2010 frischverlegten Laminatboden gelaufen und somit diesen hat noch schon aufquellen lassen . 
Stand der Katastrophe:
- kaputter Boiler (der noch 2 Monate Garantie hat - weiß jetzt nicht ob ich heulen oder mich freuen soll)
- einen aufgequollenen Laminatboden, der definitiv *RAUS *muss!!!
- und einen durchgeweichten Unterschrank (ok, wollte schon immer mal ne neue Küche, aber* nicht so*)

Ich sag nur  Das ist das, was die Menschheit braucht!!! Die Woche fängt ja schon mal gut an...

Hoffe, meine Hausratversicherung zeigt sich kooperativ und übernimmt den Schaden.
Könnte echt heulen  so ein Mist!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2011)

... ach Du Sch....!!!

Ich Drück Dir die Daumen für die Versicherung...


Ich pfeife inzwischen aus dem letzten Loch (komme gerad' noch so aus dem Schlafzimmer ins Wohnzimmer ohne eine Pause im Flur einzulegen)


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Februar 2011)

... heute mein MUni angekommen ist. Und zusammengebaut wurde. Und ausprobiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (15. Februar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ach Du Sch....!!!
> 
> Ich Drück Dir die Daumen für die Versicherung...



Habe eine ziemlich schlaflose Nacht hinter mir, weil ich mir Gedanken um diesen sch.... Wasserschaden mache
Mit meinem Versicherungsmakler habe ich heute morgen schon telefoniert und der hat mich, von wegen sofortiger Instandsetzung/Austauschen des Laminats gewarnt, weil ich ja noch nicht weiß, ob der eigentliche Fußboden trocken ist oder auch nen Feuchtigkeitsschaden hat. Es könnte dann ein schöner Schimmel entstehen und das wäre so gar nicht witzig. Das müsste ein Sachverständiger messen und erst dann gibt es grünes Licht. 
Da die Wohnung zu einem Nebengebäude meiner Eltern gehört, sollte eigentlich deren Gebäudeversicherung für tieferliegende Schäden - also dem "festen" Boden greifen und der beauftragte Sachverständiger von dort kommen, aber leider beinhaltet deren Versicherung Dinge wie Erstattung durch Explosionen, Brand, Schäden durch Löschwasser, Blitzschlag und *Flugzeugabsturz* ja, genau, Flugzeugabsturz!!! Weil auch bei uns hier so regelmäßig viele Flugzeuge vom Himmel auf unser Haus fallen könnten. Mein Makler musste auch lachen - ich fand das nicht witzig 
Gegen Wasserschäden jeglicher Art sind meine Lieben nicht versichert. Braucht man ja so selten  
Jetzt versucht der Gute das irgendwie doch über meine Hausrat zu deichseln und nimmt die Schadensmeldung auf, auf das ich bald wieder trockenen Boden unter die Füße bekomme.

Flugzeugabstürze, tze...  ... so nen Sch....


----------



## Hummelbrumm (15. Februar 2011)

@Silvermoon Das ist ja echt bescheiden! 

Wir hatten hier im Haus auch schon etliche Wasserschäden, manche erst sehr spät entdeckt.
Ich hoffe aber mit dir das die Versicherung den Schaden übernimmt. *daumendrückt*


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Februar 2011)

Danke Dir - obwohl inzwischen bin ich schon fast der Meinung, wäre mir ein Flugzeug auf´s Dach gefallen, dann wäre der Sachverhalt viel klarer


----------



## Hummelbrumm (15. Februar 2011)

*rotfl*

Sicherlich, aber der Schaden wäre größer.
Ähnlich wie bei nem Kollegen dem ist ne 100 Jahre alte Kastanie aufs Dach gefallen....


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Februar 2011)

So was hat ich auch mal auf meinem Autodach liegen, allerdings ein stattliches NadelgehÃ¶lz. Auf den alten verbeulten vor mir parkenden Golf wollte das gute StÃ¼ck nicht fallen - entsprach wohl nicht seinen AnsprÃ¼chen  Schaden damals fast Ã¼ber 5000,-â¬ - den hat allerdings meine Versicherung gezahlt

Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass mein Auto gerade mal 2 Wochen aus der Werkstatt war, weil er von einem anderen Wagen auf einem Parkplatz geschrottet wurde. Da wurde mein kleiner Liebling von einer Autofahrerin gerammt, die die beiden nebenstehenden Fahrzeuge auch noch erwischt hatte - die waren Totalschaden und meiner hatte GlÃ¼ck mit einer demolierten Front davongekommen zu sein. Und das alles wegen eines runtergefallenen Marmeladenglas, was sie wÃ¤hrend (!!!) der Fahrt aufheben wollte. Schaden war da Ã¼ber 2000,- â¬. Das Witzige: ihr Mann ist Versicherungsmakler...

In Sachen Pech kÃ¤mpfte ich damals schon an vorderster Front!!!


----------



## MelleD (16. Februar 2011)

.. gestern endlich meine 200er Bremsscheibe ausm Bikemarkt ankam, ich se drangebaut habe und mein Freund sie einstellen wollte (hab da keine Geduld zu, gerade bei Formula und vorne ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, die ohne Schleifen einzustellen).
Dann haben wir erst gesehen, dass die schön verbogen ist... Klasse.
Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Februar 2011)

Reklamieren!?


----------



## MelleD (17. Februar 2011)

Ja, mir ging es einfach ums Prinzip.
Hat sie als neuwertig verkauft, wenn man die Scheibe aber auf den Tisch legt und auf eine Ecke draufdrückt, kann man auf der anderen Seite nen 10cent-Stück drunterschieben.
Find ich halt einfach nicht gerade nett.


----------



## 4mate (17. Februar 2011)

Schwieriges Thema...
'Mein' Fahrradhändler sagt: "Ich habe noch nie eine neue Bremsscheibe ohne Seitenschlag gesehen".
Ich auch nicht (bei gerade mal sechs Stück an 3 Rädern). 

Einfach mit den Fingern zurecht gebogen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ging ganz gut...


----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2011)

...bin grad wieder rein von ein bisschen Trial Üben.

Hab' mich erst voll gefreut, dass mir beim verhaspeln der volle Pedallschlag gegen die Schienbeinschoner geknallt ist, also ein echtes Glücksgefühl, dass ich welche anhatte.
...aber dann...
Wieder was daneben gegangen und ich wollte noch abspringen! ... voll mit meiner weiblichsten _Stelle_ auf den Sattel geknallt! (ja, er war ganz unten)

Alter Falter, das tut weh!

Vor allem wenn man vergessen hat, eine Fahradhose/Sitzpolster unter zuziehen...

Hab erstmal leise gezählt, in völliger Starre...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MelleD (17. Februar 2011)

AUAAA, ich kann den Schmerz nachvollziehen.... Vorallem die Starre


----------



## velo1981 (18. Februar 2011)

autsch....

Ich würd ja pusten, aber ich glaub, dass das bei der Stelle irgendwie unpassend wäre...
Du kannst dich ja cyber gepustet fühlen...auauauaua


----------



## Principiante (18. Februar 2011)

Danke für Euer Mitleid!

Heute tut mir irgendwie der Kiefer weh... hatte ich nur mal ab und wann beim Tauchen, wenn ich zu doll (vor Angst oder Aufregung), auf das Mundstück des Lungenautomaten gebissen hatte.

Glaube, habe gestern beim zählen zusätzlich mit den Zähnen geknirscht...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Martina H. (18. Februar 2011)

... kein Wunder...


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2011)

... und die Männer meinen immer, sowas würde nur ihnen aua machen 

Aber kenn ich: ich lag auch schon mal im Wald auf dem Boden und hab mich gekringelt, weil ich zu doof war, nach hinten abzusteigen


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Februar 2011)

... dieses blöde Schadensmeldungsformular meiner Hausratversicherung immer noch nicht da ist, ich momentan mit einer halb demontierten Küche leben muss und im Prinzip nix machen kann bis der Wasserschaden formell aufgenommen wurde 

Zu allem Überfluss musste ich meinen Mädelsabend heute noch absagen, weil mich - trotz Bemühungen mich dagegen vehement zu wehren - auch noch ne fiese Erkältung erwischt hat. War eine Frage der Zeit, weil in meiner Nähe alles hustet und vor sich hin schnieft. Super, und das noch am WE - Frust!

Manchmal kann man sich einfach nur selber leid tun ... 

... alles wird gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (19. Februar 2011)

@Silvermoon:







LG, Principiante!

***

Diese blasenrädrigen Fahrräder sind diabolische Werkzeuge des Dämons der Finsternis. Teuflische Erfindungen sind's, den Fuß des Unbedachten zu fangen und die Nase des Einfältigen zu häuten. Nichts als Lug und Trug sind sie. Wer da glaubt, er hat eins in der Gewalt und die wilde Satansnatur besiegt, sieh da, den werfet es auf die Straße und reißet ein großes Loch in seine Hosen. Schaut nicht hin, wenn das Rad auf seinen Reifen durchbrennt, denn am Ende bocket es wie eine Schindmähre und schmerzet wie der Donner. Wer hat aufgeschlagene Kniee? Wer hat eine blutige Nase? Jene, die mit dem Fahrrad herumtändeln!

_Aus einer Sonntagspredigt in Baltimore 1896_


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Februar 2011)

@Silvermoon:






LG, Principiante!

Danke - das tat jetzt gut ... ist auch nimmer so arg schlimm, ich hab mich inzwischen mit abgefunden ... so ein bißchen zumindest


----------



## Fie (20. Februar 2011)

Bin die ganze Woche schon krank. Abartiger Husten, gefolgt und begleitet von Schnupfen. Leichtes Fieber tagsüber. Am Montag fing ja mein erster Arbeitstag beim neuen Arbeitgeber an und ich konnte ja schlecht mich gleich krank schreiben lassen. Da mußte ich dann durch! Mit Biken ist grad gar nicht, ich würde mich zu Tode röcheln...


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Februar 2011)

Ich auch krank!  
Und ich weiß nicht einmal, was eigentlich los ist... Fies dicker und schmerzender Lymphknoten rechts am Hals, Schlappness und so. Aber weder Grippe noch irgendwas.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Februar 2011)

Von Eppstein-Barr flachgelegt zu werden ist irgendwie blöd...


----------



## Nuala (21. Februar 2011)

Hatte ich auch mal, 6 Wochen richtig krank gewesen... Mir gefiel damals der Name Kissing Disease besser Dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## DieUrlauberin (21. Februar 2011)

Ohoh, dann mal gute Besserung - ganz wichtig: richtig auskurieren und wirklich *null Anstrengung*!!!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (21. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Von Eppstein-Barr flachgelegt zu werden ist irgendwie blöd...



Oh gute Besserung!

Kann echt übel sein, hoffendlich wirdsbei dir nicht so schlimm. *daumendrück*


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Februar 2011)

Naja, es ging mir schon schlechter.  
Auf dem Sofa rumlümmeln und ein Buch lesen ("die Unperfekten") ist gar nicht so schlimm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (21. Februar 2011)

ich heute meine Gerichtsverhandlung mit meinem Ex-Vermieter hatte.
Obwohl ich im Recht bin, muss ICH zahlen. Das hat der Richter gesagt...
Was ein Scheißtag!


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Februar 2011)

für was gibt es dann richter?
oh je...das tut mir leid....
da glaubt man doch dass es vor gericht "richtig" zugeht, oder??


----------



## Rubinstein5 (21. Februar 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> für was gibt es dann richter?
> oh je...das tut mir leid....
> da glaubt man doch dass es vor gericht "richtig" zugeht, oder??




danke dir 
ja, dachte ich auch. Aber nicht die Gerechtigkeit zählt. Wenn ich direkt die Miete einbehalten hätte, anstatt auf "miteinander reden" gesetzt hätte (gerade am Anfang einer Geschäftsbeziehung), hätte ich auch vor Gericht recht bekommen.
Das ist so krank!


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Februar 2011)

hast einen anwalt gehabt, bzw. rechtsschutz??

die gerechtigkeit ist selten geworden, in deutschland, auf der welt.... leider


----------



## Rubinstein5 (21. Februar 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> hast einen anwalt gehabt, bzw. rechtsschutz??
> 
> die gerechtigkeit ist selten geworden, in deutschland, auf der welt.... leider




Anwalt ja
RS ja, die will aber nicht zahlen, dann doch wieder und nun doch wieder nicht und will das bereits gezahlte Geld aber aus Kulanz nicht zurückfordern.
Das versteht keiner!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (21. Februar 2011)

.... ich jetzt Halsschmerzen bekomme und mich ganz schlapp und matschig fühle. Ich glaub ich geh jetzt gleich ins Bett.
Ich mag nicht krank werden!

@Rubinstein Versicherungen versteht doch eh keiner mehr. Ich glaub die sich selber auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (21. Februar 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> @Rubinstein Versicherungen versteht doch eh keiner mehr. Ich glaub die sich selber auch nicht.



Sehe ich ähnlich! Man hast sie und zahlt brav seine Beiträge, doch wenn die mal was für einen tun und zahlen müssen, hört und sieht man nix mehr von denen!!!
Mein Wasserschaden ist immer noch das, was er vor einer Woche war: ein Wasserschaden! Warte immer noch auf dieses sch.... Schadensformular meiner Hausrat 
Wenn es morgen immer noch nicht im Briefkasten ist, ruf ich an und frag mal, ob sie den Baum, aus dem das Papier für mein Formular gemacht wird, erst noch gepflanzt werden muss 

Das kann doch nicht sein...


----------



## Rubinstein5 (21. Februar 2011)

@Hummelbrumm
gute Besserung!!!!

ich bin gerade etwas gefrustet und verstehe die Welt nicht mehr!
Herr, schick mir nen Goldesel!


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Februar 2011)

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Juristin (steht ohnehin in meinem Profil): Recht hat mit der Form von Gerechtigkeit, wie sie der "gesunde Menschenverstand" definiert, nicht viel (bis nix) zu tun. Trotzdem tut es mir leid für Dich!


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Juristin (steht ohnehin in meinem Profil): Recht hat mit der Form von Gerechtigkeit, wie sie der "gesunde Menschenverstand" definiert, nicht viel (bis nix) zu tun. Trotzdem tut es mir leid für Dich!




eigentlich schon längst klar, nur wenn man die Aussage schwarz auf weiß liest, irgendwie deprimierend. 
Kein Wunder, wenn die Leute nicht mehr einfach nur freundlich oder wenigstens höflich miteinander reden, sondern gleich zum Anwalt rennen. Und wenn man's doch tut, ist man der Dumme!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (22. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Juristin (steht ohnehin in meinem Profil): Recht hat mit der Form von Gerechtigkeit, wie sie der "gesunde Menschenverstand" definiert, nicht viel (bis nix) zu tun. Trotzdem tut es mir leid für Dich!




das habe ich gestern auch schmerzlich erfahren.
Ich danke dir!


----------



## velo1981 (24. Februar 2011)

Mein Tag ist schlecht, weil meine Stimme weg ist. Ich bekomme nur ein Krächzen raus, mir gehts richtig mies und ich hab den ganzen Tag geschlafen. Mir tut derartig der Hals weh, dass ich echt jömelig bin. Son Kack. Dabei ist nächste Woche Karneval und wollte eigentlich ein Ding mit meinem Chef wegen Donnerstag drehen, das kann ich jetzt vergessen. Bis Dienstag bin ich krank geschrieben...hmpfff...da hilft auch der wehleidige Blick der Arzthelferin und der Apothekerin nicht.


----------



## Isika (24. Februar 2011)

Ich muss es mal ganz deutlich sagen, mich kotzt es an, dass meine Bronchien, Lungen oder was auch immer dieses Wetter nicht abkönnen und ich draußen einen Hustenanfall mit Atemnot nach dem nächsten bekommen.
Wenn hier irgendjemand einen Tipp hat, ich wäre dankbar ohne Ende. Derzeit nur auf Cortison gesetzt und auf Hustenblocker, ich drehe ab. 
Letztes Jahr war es so, dieses Jahr ist es so. Seit 2006!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Von den ganzen Medis schon Pusteln überall und laut Wetterbericht kein Entkommen. Radfahren geht gar nicht, Ausdauersport, haha.... Ich bekomme keine 3 Sätze auf die Reihe ohne diesen Scheißhusten.


----------



## velo1981 (24. Februar 2011)

vielleicht sollten wir ein mtb lazarett aufmachen - ich bin auch total angepisst....


----------



## murmel04 (25. Februar 2011)

ah Reizhusten, da kann ich mithalten. 

Hab ja seit vier Wochen diese tollen Blutdruckmedis, na und bei einem ist eine häufige Nebenwirkung - REIZHUSTEN

Geht teilweise so weit dass ich fast :kotz::kotz:muss. Nun tut auch der Hals vom vielen rumhusten weh und nix hilft. Geht ganz schnell und wenn man Glück geht es auch nach ein paar Minuten wieder.

Na ja und der Blutdruck, wenn es so weitergeht hab ich bald keinen mehr.
Mein erster Wert ist jetzt unter 100.

Na werd heute mal den Doc anrufen und erzählen die Medis sind sch....,

hoffe bekomme was anderes, oder besser noch ganz weg. Na wenn dann hoffe ich auf den Termin beim Kardio, vielleicht spricht der mich frei.

So nun alle GUTE BESSERUNG - es kann nur besser werden.

lg


----------



## swe68 (25. Februar 2011)

Isika, wie lautet denn die Diagnose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (25. Februar 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ah Reizhusten, da kann ich mithalten.
> 
> Hab ja seit vier Wochen diese tollen Blutdruckmedis, na und bei einem ist eine häufige Nebenwirkung - REIZHUSTEN
> 
> ...



...Du tust mir echt leid, ist schon blöd mit dem Einstellen.
Aber die Medis werden definitiv die Falschen sein, dieser  Reizhusten darf *nicht* sein. 100 zu wenig-Medis zu hoch.
Lass Dir andere geben.

LG und gute Besserung,

Principiante!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (25. Februar 2011)

velo1981 schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir ein mtb lazarett aufmachen - ich bin auch total angepisst....



Darf ich mit kommen ins Lazarett?

Ich bin seit Dienstag krankgeschrieben und mir gehts wiedre fast gut.
Aber was ich im letzten halben Jahr krank war war ich die letzten Jahre nicht außergefecht gesetzt. *grmpf*


----------



## Peetstar (25. Februar 2011)

... weil heute mal richtig geiles Wetter ist, die Hometrails schneefrei sind und ich Umzug fahren muss -.-

das doch echt zum ****


----------



## scylla (25. Februar 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Aber was ich im letzten halben Jahr krank war war ich die letzten Jahre nicht außergefecht gesetzt. *grmpf*



Kann ich unterschreiben!
Irgendwie verhext, dieser Winter... sonst einige Jahre hintereinander nicht mal einen Schnupfen gehabt, und diesen Winter hat's mich jetzt schon ein paar Mal flach gelegt 

Wenn ich nicht bald wieder aufs Rad komme...


----------



## Schnitte (25. Februar 2011)

seit dienstag bin ich auch krank...und die sonne ärgert mich mit ihrem sonnigen Strahlen...  und ich kann nicht raus und trainieren


----------



## murmel04 (25. Februar 2011)

so gerade mit meinem doc telefoniert, darf das eine medi weglassen, das das den husten verursacht

und muss auch nur noch 1x am tag die anderen nehmen, na wir wollen ja nicht, dass ich gar keine blutdruck mehr habe. kommt irgendwie nicht so gut.

so und wenn ich denn nun endlich mal wieder zum biken komme, dann wird alles wieder gut.

lg

jetzt muss nur noch das wetter so bleiben wie im moment hier


----------



## Isika (25. Februar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Isika, wie lautet denn die Diagnose?



Das ist *Bronchialasthma*, ausgelöst durch dieses bescheidene Wetter.
Habe seit heute noch "Rumex" (Homöopathie) geschickt bekommen. Diese Streukügelchen versuche ich nun auch. Aber das ist auf meinen eigenen Suchermist gefallen, laut I-Net.
"Drosera" hat nix gebracht.

Eben wieder Hustenblocker und ich könnte schon wieder vom Codein einpennen, so beduselt ist man.


----------



## swe68 (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich habe auch Asthmabeschwerden bei dem Wetter. Nehme zur Zeit auch wieder regelmäßig 2x Cortison (Inhalator). Wenn ich raus will zum Sport treiben, hilft mir Salbutamol. Bei mir ist es das Wetter und - Heuschnupfen 
Ansonsten gehe ich Sport immer ganz langsam an! Wenn ich so eine halbe Stunde bei geringer Belastung vor mich hin gedümpelt bin, kann ich ganz normal Gas geben. 
Wenn ich das nicht beachte, komme ich auch schnell ins Husten.
Vielleicht hilft dir das auch?


----------



## Isika (26. Februar 2011)

Wird Salbutamol inhaliert?
Das hat mir gestern auch eine Apothekerin empfohlen. So einen Inhalator könnte ich besorgen.
Kann nun sagen, dass dieses Rumex auf jeden Fall verschlimmert!  Von daher erwarte ich nun nach dieser Erstverschlimmerung eine Besserung.

Ich werde auch versuchen es langsam angehen zu lassen. Vielleicht bekommt mir das auch gut. Danke für den Tipp, ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht zu lesen, dass andere auch damit umgehen können und trotzdem auf das Rad gehen.

Bin heute mal ne halbe Stunde auf dem Hollandrad durch die Gegend geschaukelt, das Crossrad war zur Inspektion, habe das auch überlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (26. Februar 2011)

Hi, Salbutamol wird inhaliert. Es hilft, man muss nur im Selbstversuch die beste Dosierung kennen lernen. 
Als Cortison habe ich Symbicort. Wenn Du mit deinem Zeug nicht klar kommst, geh' zum Arzt und besprich es mit ihm. Ist dein Arzt positiv gegenüber Sport eingestellt? Das ist eventuell wichtig.
Freut mich, wenn dir der Tipp mit dem "langsam starten" hilft. Ich mache mit Asthma alles - war auch schon auf ein paar 4000ern damit. 
Mein Arzt hat mich auch immer ermutigt, meine Grenzen zu testen.


----------



## Isika (27. Februar 2011)

Danke für deine Rückmeldungen.

In diesem Jahr war ich nicht beim Lungenfacharzt. Im letzten Jahr habe ich die Sprays (3Stück ausprobiert), haben gar nichts geholfen.
In diesem Jahr von der HÄ Prednisolon 20mg (Tabletten) bekommen und den Blocker.
Noch beim Heilpraktiker gewesen, doch irgendwie waren wir nicht kompatibel.  Die Chemie stimmte einfach nicht.

Ich finde deinen Tipp mit dem langsam starten super, eigentlich bin ich mehr der "Sofortdrauflosballertyp". Von selber kommt man ja, wenn der Kreisel sich dreht, nicht auf solche Ideen. 

Die 4000er sind Berge?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie schafft man das denn? Da ist doch so gut wie kein Sauerstoff
mehr?


----------



## Honigblume (27. Februar 2011)

...ich irgendwie keine Kraft mehr habe :-(


----------



## Isika (27. Februar 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> ...ich irgendwie keine Kraft mehr habe :-(




Ist doch noch so früh am Tag.
Hier mal ein paar Vitaminchen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Februar 2011)

...das beschissene Wetter mir so dermaßen auf die stimmung drückt un ich absolut keine Motivation habe für meine mündliche Prüfung am Mittwoch zu lernen, was ich eigentlich den ganzen tag tun müsste


----------



## swe68 (27. Februar 2011)

Isika schrieb:


> Danke für deine Rückmeldungen.
> 
> In diesem Jahr war ich nicht beim Lungenfacharzt. Im letzten Jahr habe ich die Sprays (3Stück ausprobiert), haben gar nichts geholfen.
> In diesem Jahr von der HÄ Prednisolon 20mg (Tabletten) bekommen und den Blocker.


Prednisolon habe ich für den Notfall herumliegen. Der trat bisher nicht ein.
Ich komme mit Symbicort gut klar. Glück gehabt, ich musste nie etwas anderes probieren.



Isika schrieb:


> Ich finde deinen Tipp mit dem langsam starten super, eigentlich bin ich mehr der "Sofortdrauflosballertyp". Von selber kommt man ja, wenn der Kreisel sich dreht, nicht auf solche Ideen.


Tja, das habe ich auch immer gemacht.  Und war regelmäßig frustriert. Bis mich mein Lungenfacharzt auf die Idee des langsam Startens gebracht hat. Und damit war meine Welt wieder in Ordnung. Viel Erfolg!   (freue mich für dich!)



Isika schrieb:


> Die 4000er sind Berge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAs geht hervorragend bei Asthma mit viel Ausdauertraining vorher, angepasster Steiggeschwindigkeit, ein wenig Vorbereitung und ein bißchen Salbutamol. Bin halt am Anfang langsamer, aber einige bekomme ich im Aufstieg wieder ein, wenn die nämlich kurz vor Schluß einbrechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (1. März 2011)

...weil ich heute morgen erfreut bei eBay Kleinanzeigen mein Notebook verkauft habe, ...bloÃ wie sich herausstellte, war es ein BetrÃ¼ger! 

Hab mich gleich gewundert, dass er es nach London geschickt haben wollte und mir 50.-â¬ mehr bot, als ich haben wollte. _Hallo?_

Dann wollte er gleich meine Bankdaten und so ( hab ich natÃ¼rlich nicht gegeben). Da hab ich nach seiner Adresse gefragt und bei Google geguckt, siehe da, kamen gleich viele Warnungen... ein Fake.

Passt bloÃ auf, wenn Ihr was verkauft!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Isika (1. März 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Tja, das habe ich auch immer gemacht.  Und war regelmäßig frustriert. Bis mich mein Lungenfacharzt auf die Idee des langsam Startens gebracht hat. Und damit war meine Welt wieder in Ordnung. Viel Erfolg!   (freue mich für dich!)
> 
> 
> DAs geht hervorragend bei Asthma mit viel Ausdauertraining vorher, angepasster Steiggeschwindigkeit, ein wenig Vorbereitung und ein bißchen Salbutamol. Bin halt am Anfang langsamer, aber einige bekomme ich im Aufstieg wieder ein, wenn die nämlich kurz vor Schluß einbrechen



Bin heute mal wieder etwas über 2 Stunden gefahren und habe es wirklich zuerst schön langsam angehen lassen. Es war traumhaft und ging erstaunlich hervorragend!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (1. März 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...weil ich heute morgen erfreut bei eBay Kleinanzeigen mein Notebook verkauft habe, ...bloß wie sich herausstellte, war es ein Betrüger!
> 
> Hab mich gleich gewundert, dass er es nach London geschickt haben wollte und mir 50.- mehr bot, als ich haben wollte. _Hallo?_
> 
> ...



was ein Sch...
hab über ebay mal eine ital. Kaffeemaschine ersteigert, sie ist bis heute nicht angekommen und das Geld war weg, weil dieser ausländische Mitbürger das Fingerchen gehoben hat... 
aber es geht auch oft gut


----------



## swe68 (1. März 2011)

Isika


----------



## velo1981 (1. März 2011)

Ich bin immer noch krank, aber total...nix geht...


----------



## Schneeflocke (1. März 2011)

Wenn ich lese was ihr alles so an großen und kleinen Wehwehchen habt, da geht es mir ja richtig gut. Da trau ich mich ja gar nicht mehr mich über meinen besch... Arbeitstag zu beklagen
Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls gute Besserung
Gruß,
Jeannette


----------



## Silvermoon (2. März 2011)

... ich morgen (und mir heute schon richtig den Kopf mache) eine neurologische Untersuchung über ein evtl. vorliegendes Karpaltunnelsyndrom über mich ergehen lassen muss (die ich jetzt seit 4 Wochen schon gekonnt verdrängte) und ich irgendwie hoffe, dass ich um diese Nervenschnippelei drumherum komme 
Ansonsten hätte ich nämlich eine längere Zeit "Zwangspause" und dürfte noch nicht einmal ne Kaffeetasse anheben. Starke Belastungen der Hand sollte man ebenfalls tunlichst vermeiden, d.h. eine längere Zeit *nicht* biken zu können  Oh Gott, das wäre ja furchtbar................

So Dinge braucht die Welt - echt 

Hat das eine von Euch schon mal gehabt???


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. März 2011)

meine Mam hatte das... wurde operiert, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das eine recht langwierige Sache war


----------



## Mausoline (2. März 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... ich morgen (und mir heute schon richtig den Kopf mache) eine neurologische Untersuchung über ein evtl. vorliegendes Karpaltunnelsyndrom über mich ergehen lassen muss (die ich jetzt seit 4 Wochen schon gekonnt verdrängte) und ich irgendwie hoffe, dass ich um diese Nervenschnippelei drumherum komme
> Ansonsten hätte ich nämlich eine längere Zeit "Zwangspause" und dürfte noch nicht einmal ne Kaffeetasse anheben. Starke Belastungen der Hand sollte man ebenfalls tunlichst vermeiden, d.h. eine längere Zeit *nicht* biken zu können  Oh Gott, das wäre ja furchtbar................
> 
> So Dinge braucht die Welt - echt
> ...



Hast du alles andere abklären lassen, vor allem den Nacken/Schulterbereich??? Welche Finger schlafen dir ein? Vom Mittelfinger zum Daumen oder vom Mittelfinger zum kleinen Finger? Informier dich mal per Internet, was bei der OP gemacht wird  ....
und viele haben nach der OP die gleichen Probleme wieder, weil die Ursache nicht behoben wurde. Sprich mal mit einem Physiotherapeut.

Hatte erstmals vor ca. 15 Jahren OP-Termine, zum Glück abgesagt, da mein Kopf gesiegt hat. Meine Diagnose waren Nacken/Rückenprobleme...und mir gings dann nicht ganz gut,aber immer besser, hab um jede Krankengymnastik gekämpft. Vor ca. 5 Jahren hat mich der nächste Orthopäde zum Neurologen geschickt, Diagnose natürlich Karpaltunnelsyndrom und nur OP hilft und Orthopäde meinte entweder OP oder ich brauch nicht mehr kommen 
Hab dann glücklicherweise vom Hausarzt KG verordnet bekommen und hab mit Osteopathie angefangen. Hab zwar immer mal wieder andere Probleme von Alters her (Bindegewebe etc.), aber Fingereinschlafen ist zeitweise ganz weg.

Viel Glück


----------



## Silvermoon (4. März 2011)

Eigentlich gehört das ja in "Mein Highlight...", aber wir schrieben ja hier darüber.

Also, meine Untersuchung in Bezug auf das Karpaltunnelsyndrom lief relativ positiv ab. Da ich die Beschwerden erst seit Dezember letzten Jahres habe, bin ich früh genug zur Untersuchung gegangen. Zwar ist das Karpaltunnelsyndrom bei mir diagnostiziert worden, aber, da es im Frühstadium ist, erst einmal ohne Operation behebbar. Muss zwar jetzt die nächsten 6 - 8 Wochen nachts eine Aluminiumschienenbandage tragen, aber besser wie das Rumgeschnippel  Danach gibt es wieder eine Nachuntersuchung und laut Aussagen des Arztes müsste das Problem vollends behoben sein. Er meinte, dadurch das ich bei den ersten Anzeichen schon reagiert habe und mir einen Untersuchungsterin hab geben lassen, ist mir einiges an Schmerzen erspart geblieben. Bei seinen Schilderungen hat´s mich doch etwas geschaudert...

D.h. keine Schnippelei und keine Panik eine sehr lange Zeit nicht mehr biken zu dürfen - ist doch super 
Und mit der hautfarbenen supersexy anmutenden Schiene kann ich leben. Ich seh sie ja nachts nicht, schlaf ja dann. Aber es ist schon blöd, wenn man mit diesem sch.... Klettverschlüssen sich in der Bettwäsche verheddert 

Mein momentanes Motto ist: *Alles wird gut!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. März 2011)

Nochmal. 
Was hast Du denn für Beschwerden? Fingereinschlafen? Welche?
Überleg mal, was hast Du im Dezember gemacht? Bist Du gefallen oder ausgerutscht?
Bei mir hat das damals richtig übel angefangen, als ich eine Wohnung renoviert habe (Streichen und Öl vom Boden abziehen) in Kombination mit viel Mausarbeit am PC...
Ich bin hartnäckig, weil ich weiß, dass ein Großteil der Karpaltunnel-OPs falsch diagnostiziert ist.
Aber ich wünsch Dir natürlich auf jeden Fall volle Genesung


----------



## cytrax (4. März 2011)

Muss leider arbeiten Nachtschicht die 6 te


----------



## Silvermoon (5. März 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Nochmal.
> Was hast Du denn für Beschwerden? Fingereinschlafen? Welche?
> Überleg mal, was hast Du im Dezember gemacht? Bist Du gefallen oder ausgerutscht?
> Bei mir hat das damals richtig übel angefangen, als ich eine Wohnung renoviert habe (Streichen und Öl vom Boden abziehen) in Kombination mit viel Mausarbeit am PC...
> ...



Mir schliefen immer der Daumen, Zeige- und Mittelfinger der rechten Hand ein, bin morgens immer so aufgewacht. Das war auch schnell wieder weg und ich hatte wieder Gefühl in den betroffenen Fingern. Überanstrengt? Hmmm, da fiele mir jetzt ein, dass ich diesen Winter verdammt viel Schnee schippen musste. Vielleicht habe ich da meine Handgelenke und den ganzen Bereich zu sehr beansprucht. Das wäre ne Erklärung. Kommt vom Zeitraum, ab dem ich die Beschwerden bekam, hin 
Bin auch kein Freund übereilter OP´s. Lass nicht so gerne an mir rumschnippeln und bin Alternativen gegenüber sehr offen. Es ist ja auch nicht von Nöten, da das Taubheitsgefühl relativ schnell wieder weg ist und kein Dauerzustand ist. Von daher ist mir eine konservative Therapiebehandlung mittels der Unterarmschiene, die mein Handgelenk erst einmal ruhig stellen soll, willkommen. Ziemlich ungewohnt, aber heute Morgen hatte ich beispielsweise keine Beschwerden. Also, scheints schon mal was zu bringen. Bin da recht zuversichtlich, dass es weggeht. Zumal ich ja früh genug zum Arzt bin. Der Nachuntersuchung Mitte April sehe ich recht positiv entgegen.
*Alles wird gut!* 

Danke dir Mausoline, dass du so Anteil nimmst und nachfragst


----------



## Principiante (5. März 2011)

@Silvermoon:

Auch von mir gute Besserung!


An alle anderen Kranken natürlich auch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






LG, Principiante!


----------



## swe68 (5. März 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung 
Aber das hört sich ja erstmal gut an.

Ich habe Rücken . Das ist die schlechte Nachricht.
Die gute ist: Dank einer Voltaren-Tablette bin ich schmerzfrei. Ich bin echt keine Freundin von Schmerztabletten, aber das war nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. März 2011)

Habe Hausarrest  raste aus--> Kenny eskaliert!! schon eine Woche, und noch 2 vor mir  die Arschsonne scheint natürlich..logo blauer Himmel - angenehme Temperaturen - alle Trails Schneefrei... und ich muss LIEGEN LIEGEN LIEGEN...wollt ihr mir nicht Radteile zum putzen schicken? braucht wer ne Mütze die ich ihm/ihr stricken kann? Socken? Freundschaftsbändchen knüpfen? Kann ich wem ein Schachspiel schnitzen?

Kenny imaginär die Decke hochkrabbelt...

(CIS Endozervix operiert - oke ich hör das Motzen auf - was sind schon 3 Wochen Liegen gegen noch mind. 35 Jahre Fahrradfahren...)

Kenny kämpft...


----------



## Silvermoon (5. März 2011)

*Danke Mädels für die Genesungswünsche* 

*Alles wird gut!!!*​

... ich geh jetzt noch ne Runde Biken ... bei dem superschönen Wetter!!!


----------



## Isika (5. März 2011)




----------



## MelleD (5. März 2011)

... ich mir ne neue 180er Bremsscheibe gekauft habe, wollte die gegen die 160er hinten austauschen. 
Nach dem Abbauen der Scheibe hab ich die so gegeneinander gehalten und fragte mich, warum die denn gleichgroß sind....
Joa, umsonst ne Scheibe gekauft  Ich Idiot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. März 2011)

ich habe das gleich vor, ich hoffe das passiert mir nicht auch 
Haste falsch gekauft, oder falsch geguckt?


----------



## MelleD (5. März 2011)

Ich war der Meinung, dass ich vorher ne 140er und 160er dran hatte.
Also falsch geguckt 
Naja, nu kann ich die krumme (im bikemarkt gekaufte) 200er erstmal damit ersetzen. 
Muss nur noch meinen Freund fragen, ob der irgendwo nen passenden Adapter hat.


----------



## swe68 (5. März 2011)

inzwischen habe ich nicht nur Rücken sondern auch Bauch 
Das war's dann wohl mit den WP-Plänen fürs Wochenende 
@ Kenny
Konisation?
Das musste ich auch mal hinter mich bringen. Inklusive 3 Wochen liegen. In der Zeit habe ich meine Homepages erstellt und zig Bücher gelesen.
Die letzten 2 Tage verbrachte ich in der Rhön und verstieß mit langsam wandern gegen das Liege-Gebot. Aber noch ein Tag mehr im Bett/auf dem Sofa und ich wäre ausgerastet.
Also - Du hast mein Beileid ganz sicher.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. März 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> @ Kenny
> Konisation?


  dabei isses net geblieben, hätte mich meine FA (die Blödkuh) schon vor nem Jahr hingeschickt... 
aber Danke dirwird schon alles...irgendwie


----------



## blutbuche (5. März 2011)

@kenny : ..denk´an dich !!!!ALLES GUTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tatü (6. März 2011)

so jetzt hab ich auch endlich etwas für diesen fred:
ich habe mir die Schulter ausfekugelt beim Sturz mit dem bike. Jetzt kann ich allen andren in meinem Urlaub beim biken zuschauen.
Mal schauen wie lange ich bike Verbot bekommen werde, ähm ich kann noch nicht mal vernünftig z.B. ein Brot schmieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (6. März 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> so jetzt hab ich auch endlich etwas für diesen fred:
> ich habe mir die Schulter ausfekugelt beim Sturz mit dem bike. Jetzt kann ich allen andren in meinem Urlaub beim biken zuschauen.
> Mal schauen wie lange ich bike Verbot bekommen werde, ähm ich kann noch nicht mal vernünftig z.B. ein Brot schmieren




ei ei, gute Besserung!
Da hätte ich dir eher gewünscht, dass du keinen Beitrag für diesen Fred hast ...
Grüße
R5


----------



## Martina H. (6. März 2011)

...Sch....

... und gute Bessserung...


----------



## Mausoline (6. März 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Mir schliefen immer der Daumen, Zeige- und Mittelfinger der rechten Hand ein, bin morgens immer so aufgewacht. Das war auch schnell wieder weg und ich hatte wieder Gefühl in den betroffenen Fingern. Überanstrengt? Hmmm, da fiele mir jetzt ein, dass ich diesen Winter verdammt viel Schnee schippen musste. Vielleicht habe ich da meine Handgelenke und den ganzen Bereich zu sehr beansprucht. Das wäre ne Erklärung. Kommt vom Zeitraum, ab dem ich die Beschwerden bekam, hin  .......



Prima, da hast Du wohl doch den richtigen Arzt erwischt.

Also dann....auch an alle anderen *Gute Besserung*

Mir gehts zum Glück bei allen meinen Beschwerden so, dass ich beim Biken, Klettern und so keine Beschwerden hab...das meiste kommt vom Sitzen am PC und mit der "Maus" arbeiten.


----------



## swe68 (6. März 2011)

@ Tatü Mist! Muss es operiert werden?

... ich immer noch krank bin


----------



## Principiante (6. März 2011)

Isika schrieb:


>



 das mit der Merkel finde ich noch besser...


----------



## Tatü (6. März 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> @ Tatü Mist! Muss es operiert werden?
> 
> ... ich immer noch krank bin



nö ist unter Kurznarkose wieder eingerengt worden aber von normalen Bewegungen bin ich noch weit entfernt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. März 2011)

mich gestern anscheinend ne Magen-Darm grippe unter beschuss genommen hat.
Die Nacht war grausam konnte fast gar net schlafen un nix bei mir behalten :kotz:.Hoff dass ich nur was falsches gegessen hab .

Grüssle 
Greenhorn


----------



## murmel04 (7. März 2011)

ja eigentlich müsste ich es ja ins highlight schreiben, aber anfangen hab ich ja hier.

heute hatte ich ja termin beim kardio, na und nix - alles ok und super. ne nicht das ich damit nicht zufrieden bin. ist schon toll, aber irgendwie hat man halt immer noch die fragezeichen im kopf

aber das beste ist, ich darv die betablocker auschleichen und soll dann ein anderes komimedi, allerdings ohne beta nehmen. na und das bekomme ich auch noch los, irgendwie.

also kurz gesagt alles ok, kein kalk (und das bei meinem alter) belastsungsekg war auch supi, musste immer aufpassen das ich nicht zu schnell werde.

jetzt muss nur noch der blutdruck besser werden und das auf dauer.

lg


----------



## Mausoline (7. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ja eigentlich müsste ich es ja ins highlight schreiben, aber anfangen hab ich ja hier.
> 
> heute hatte ich ja termin beim kardio, na und nix - alles ok und super. ne nicht das ich damit nicht zufrieden bin. ist schon toll, aber irgendwie hat man halt immer noch die fragezeichen im kopf
> 
> ...



http://www.medical-tribune.ch/public/2009/blutdruck.php

..... Und dabei rauchen wir (wir um die 50) nicht , nehmen die Pille nicht mehr, essen vernünftig (meist) weil wir mehr zunehmen als abnehmen, bewegen uns mehr als viele viele andere und die Hormone haben trotzdem alles im Griff


----------



## Silberfuechsin (7. März 2011)

ich wieder Single Trailerin bin. 
Bitte um viele Kondolenzbekundungen inclusive Ablenkungsangeboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (7. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ich wieder Single Trailerin bin.
> Bitte um viele Kondolenzbekundungen inclusive Ablenkungsangeboten




Oje  



aber lass den Kopf nicht hängen 



Ich hatte damals bei meinem absoluten supermegagroßen Liebeskummer mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen - so kam ich zu meinem liebsten Hobby  Ist also nix so schlimm, dass es nicht für irgendwas gut ist 



Und heute hilft mir das auch immer noch, wenn ich Probleme habe oder einfach mal nen freien Kopf brauche 

 - rauf auf´s Radel und losfahren! Wirkt Wunder und man ist dann gleich viel besser drauf.
Ansonsten mal wieder richtig aufbrezeln

 und mit der besten Freundin losziehen - Mädelsabend machen


----------



## Rubinstein5 (7. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ich wieder Single Trailerin bin.
> Bitte um viele Kondolenzbekundungen inclusive Ablenkungsangeboten




das ist sehr traurig - erst ... 
aber wer weiß wofür DAS gut war ... 
Nächste Woche steht ER da und er hat nur darauf gewartet, dass du endlich frei bist! 

Kopf hoch! Meine Oma hat immer gesagt, "Zeit heilt alle Wunden"! 
Und sie hatte immer recht! Gönn dir was. Das tut gut
Lieber aufmunternder Gruß
R5


----------



## MelleD (7. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ich wieder Single Trailerin bin.
> Bitte um viele Kondolenzbekundungen inclusive Ablenkungsangeboten


 
Hoffe, es ist nicht all zu schlimm.
Schnapp dir nen paar Mädels und raus. Andere Mütter haben auch nette Kinder  
Zuhause rumhocken fand ich immer total schrecklich, darum raus, Wetter ist granatenmäßig, morgen wirds noch geiler


----------



## Silberfuechsin (7. März 2011)

Ui, Ihr leidet ja richtig mit  Dankeschön!
Ein paar nackte Jungs wären auch eine nette Abwechslung heute abend...passend zum Wein und Gesang...


----------



## Silvermoon (7. März 2011)

Och du, denke mal den einen oder anderen Liebeskummer hat hier jede schon einmal mitmachen müssen 
... aber guck mal, ich hab´s beispielsweise auch überlebt


----------



## swe68 (7. März 2011)

das wird schon!!!! Wer weiß. wofür es gut ist 
Den Rest haben die anderen schon gesagt


----------



## chayenne06 (7. März 2011)

...ich das erste mal in diesem jahr mit dem bike draußen war... schlappe 20 km, und nur gegenwind... noch dazu null puste, husten und schnupfen, und zuviel gewicht  
aber: es kann ja nur besser werden!!


----------



## Principiante (7. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ja eigentlich müsste ich es ja ins highlight schreiben, aber anfangen hab ich ja hier.
> 
> heute hatte ich ja termin beim kardio, na und nix - alles ok und super. ne nicht das ich damit nicht zufrieden bin. ist schon toll, aber irgendwie hat man halt immer noch die fragezeichen im kopf
> 
> ...





Hört sich doch schon gut an! 

Wird schon!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (7. März 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...ich das erste mal in diesem jahr mit dem bike draußen war... schlappe 20 km, und nur gegenwind... noch dazu null puste, husten und schnupfen, und zuviel gewicht
> aber: es kann ja nur besser werden!!



*grins
könnte ich geschrieben haben. Aber es WIRD besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (7. März 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> das wird schon!!!! Wer weiß. wofür es gut ist
> Den Rest haben die anderen schon gesagt



Dankeschön Euch! Das macht wirklich Mut...Weibliche Freundinnen sind da.Wein ist da. Gesang ist da...aber ich wart immernoch auf die Pinups, Mädels.


----------



## Principiante (7. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ich wieder Single Trailerin bin.
> Bitte um viele Kondolenzbekundungen inclusive Ablenkungsangeboten




Oh Kacke...(_tschuldigung_)...

hmmm... Ablenkungsangebote?


1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2. oder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






3. oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Eine Trennung ist immer schwer und leiden tut nur Ihr beide.
Kopf hoch und ich wünsche Dir viel Glück!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (7. März 2011)

1. hej, es ist Fasching, da geh ich in keine Veranstaltung! 
2. wär cool ! 
3. ist unsportlich


----------



## Principiante (7. März 2011)

..._ aber von 1 gehts vielleicht zu 2, gerade wenn Fasching ist  _


----------



## Silberfuechsin (7. März 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> ..._ aber von 1 gehts vielleicht zu 2, gerade wenn Fasching ist  _



Ach, Principante, son Gesicht:  wird eh nicht gexxxzensiertxxxt.

Dennoch: diese Woche ist nun nett verplant: Mo bis Mi Ausgehen und Veranstaltungen  , Do bis So Radtouren 

Danke für Eure Tipps  Vielleicht ist ja mein neuer Engel ja dann mit auf Tour...


----------



## mystik-1 (8. März 2011)

superschönes wetter

aber durch streß, gesundheitlich angeschlagen usw.. ziemlich neben der spur stehend. heute morgen ging das überqueren der straße gerade nochmal gut 
das auto ohne licht habe ich im gegenlicht nämlich übersehen.

außerdem mag mein rad mich momentan wohl auch nicht. erst springt die kette raus, blockiert und verklemmt das schaltwerk und dann will ich radeln beim guten wetter und mein wohnzimmerdekorad hat vorne einen platten 

silberfuechsin, es wird besser. lenk dich mit radeln oder mit einem mädelsabend ab..oder einfach nur mit heulen 

meiner sagt zwar hallo, registriert mich dann aber oft erst richtig, nachdem er fertig mit dem eloxierkrams ist. auch nicht das wahre und bestimmt liest er genau DAS jetzt wieder nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (8. März 2011)

Ich freue mich sehr über Eure Antworten, die tun wirklich gut.  "Ladies only" ist einfach eine klasse Rubrik mit einer supernetten Stimmung. Dankeschön Euch allen, die Ihr dazu beitragt! 

Habe Eure Ratschläge auch beherzigt: hab mir heute frei genommen und bin eben kreuz und quer durch den Odenwald mit einem stattlichen Schnitt geradelt und habe mir beim Höhenmetersammeln im Unterlenkergriff zum Schluss Muskelkrämpfe im Oberarm zugelegt.  Jetzt gehts in ein Konzert mit einem guten Freund, zum verdienten Entspannen.  (Damit gehört der Tag heute eigentlich in den Faden "heute ist ein schöner Tag. weil...") 

@Mystik, ich hoffe Du bist bald wieder gesund und kannst es mir gleich tun! 

Grüsse von der Silberfüchsin.


----------



## Silvermoon (8. März 2011)

@ Silberfüchsin
Na, das freut mich jetzt aber für dich, dass du so nen superschönen Tag hattest.
So solls sein, nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, sondern jeden Tag genießen und dir was Gutes tun - das wird schon wieder 

.... bist ja auf dem besten Weg


----------



## Veloce (8. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Ich freue mich sehr über Eure Antworten, die tun wirklich gut.  "Ladies only" ist einfach eine klasse Rubrik mit einer supernetten Stimmung. Dankeschön Euch allen, die Ihr dazu beitragt!
> 
> Habe Eure Ratschläge auch beherzigt: hab mir heute frei genommen und bin eben kreuz und quer durch den Odenwald mit einem stattlichen Schnitt geradelt und habe mir beim Höhenmetersammeln im Unterlenkergriff zum Schluss Muskelkrämpfe im Oberarm zugelegt.  Jetzt gehts in ein Konzert mit einem guten Freund, zum verdienten Entspannen.  (Damit gehört der Tag heute eigentlich in den Faden "heute ist ein schöner Tag. weil...")



Ich bin am Jahresanfang als frische Single auch erst direkt ein paar gute Radtouren gefahren .
Außerdem merkst du dann wieder was du für gute Freunde hast.   
Klar ist die plötzliche Fremde und Stille zum Kotzen aber jede Schiße
ist auch Dünger und damit auch ne Chanche zu Veränderung und 
Wachstum.


----------



## Nuala (9. März 2011)

...weil ich mich immer wieder dabei erwische, mich beim Hochfahren mit meinem 17kg-SX Trail mit 23-25 Jahre alten Männern auf CC-Schmirgeln zu vergleichen...


----------



## lilalara (9. März 2011)

heute is echt blööd! ich will nach dem abi ein ökologisches Jahr im Ausland machen aber mit 17 kommt man nirgends hin! ich bin so langsam voll gefrustet... und agressionen auslassen bei ddem Sauwetter draußen mitm radl is auch schlecht..


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. März 2011)

... mir der Kiefer schmerzt, nach einem Zahnarztbesuch heute früh (Zahn für Krone vorbereitet, gefühlte 30 Abdrücke)...


----------



## velo1981 (10. März 2011)

ich schicke auch mal ein paar Trösties an die frischen Single Damen! 



krank bin ich übrigens immer noch, schon zweieinhalb Wochen...Mist echt...


Ach ja und 2. (s.o.) hätte ich auch mal wieder gern...


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ...weil ich mich immer wieder dabei erwische, mich beim Hochfahren mit meinem 17kg-SX Trail mit 23-25 Jahre alten Männern auf CC-Schmirgeln zu vergleichen...



Kenne ich!    Geht aber noch besser: Ich pflege mich auf dem Rennrad mit Mopedfahrern zu messen...


----------



## Silberfuechsin (10. März 2011)

lilalara schrieb:


> heute is echt blööd! ich will nach dem abi ein  ökologisches Jahr im Ausland machen aber mit 17 kommt man nirgends hin!  ich bin so langsam voll gefrustet... und agressionen auslassen bei ddem  Sauwetter draußen mitm radl is auch schlecht..


 Hej, da gibts doch noch sooo viele Alternativen. Es muss doch nicht unbedingt ein ökologisches Jahr sein. Hast Du mal an Au Pair, kirchliche Austausche oder Schüleraustausch oder ein Studium generale bzw. eine Ausbildung ganz im Ausland gedacht?  Gib das mal in die Suchfenster ein, da findest Du ganz viele Sachen. Und wenns nicht dieses Jahr klappt, dann wähle Deinen Weg doch so, dass Dir im Rahmen Deiner weiteren Ausbildung Auslandsaufenthalt ermöglicht wird und hab ein bisschen Geduld. (FÖJ find ich persönlich eh voll öko, da Du nur Zeit verlierst). 



Frau  Rauscher schrieb:


> ... mir der Kiefer schmerzt, nach einem Zahnarztbesuch  heute früh (Zahn für Krone vorbereitet, gefühlte 30 Abdrücke)...





velo1981 schrieb:


> krank bin ich übrigens immer noch, schon zweieinhalb Wochen...Mist echt...


Euch beiden Mädels wünsch ich, dass Ihr bald aufs Rad steigen dürft und Ihr die Sonne auf der Nase habt.


----------



## Nuala (10. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Kenne ich!    Geht aber noch besser: Ich pflege mich auf dem Rennrad mit Mopedfahrern zu messen...



Ich glaube, ich hätte mehr Spaß dabei mit ´nem Rennrad  Mopedfahrer zu jagen als mit dem SX Trail hinter den CC-Schnittchen hochzupiddeln... Das SX Trail hat nämlich leider einen sehr begrenzten Sattelverstellbereich (die Kind Shock ist noch nicht da...) und sitze auf dem Hobel wie ein Affe auf´m Schleifstein, dazu schön die Kompression beim Dämpfer komplett rausgedreht, damit es beim Hochfahren so herrlich wippt 
Erkenntnis des Tages: Ich bin einfach keine 20 mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2011)

Auch das kann ich toppen: Ich bin keine 40 mehr!   

Aber zu meinen Rennrad-KA-Versuchen noch ein Wort: Du würdest nicht hinter Zweitaktern herfahren wollen, wetten?    Das ist meine Trainingsmotivation. Entweder vorbei und irgendwann wieder atmen können (wenn ich das Benzin-Öl-Laktatgemisch sich wieder aus dem Körper gekeucht habe) oder abbiegen. Anhalten geht gar nicht!  

Ach ja, ich habe mir ein Giant Reign bestellt! Mit Rockshox-Sattelstütze. Und hoffenlich so gut funktionierendem Hinterbau, wie er reihum gelobt wird...


----------



## Nuala (10. März 2011)

OK, du hast gewonnen


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2011)

Na toll...


----------



## Silberfuechsin (10. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich habe mir ein Giant Reign bestellt! Mit Rockshox-Sattelstütze. Und hoffenlich so gut funktionierendem Hinterbau, wie er reihum gelobt wird...


 freust Dich wohl drauf, hm?


----------



## JarJarBings (10. März 2011)

...weil Schulferien sind, das Wettter nur so lala, meine Tochter aber gar keine Lust auf biken hat, obwohl sie ein tolles neues Rad hat und ich merke, dass meine Laune Richtung Keller wandert....


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> freust Dich wohl drauf, hm?



Ooooch...


----------



## Constiful (10. März 2011)

... weil meine Hand seit gestern in Gips steckt und ich jetz min 6. Wochen nich radeln kann


----------



## Jule (10. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ...weil ich mich immer wieder dabei erwische, mich beim Hochfahren mit meinem 17kg-SX Trail mit 23-25 Jahre alten Männern auf CC-Schmirgeln zu vergleichen...


Och, bergauf ist der Unterschied doch OK. Dafür sind die Sofas halt nicht gemacht. 
Wenn das "CC-Schnittchen" allerdings noch im "Downhill" am Hinterrad klemmt, dann wird's 'n wirklich doofer Tag, oder? 
Kenn' da so den ein oder anderen Spezialisten...


----------



## Nuala (10. März 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Och, bergauf ist der Unterschied doch OK. Dafür sind die Sofas halt nicht gemacht.
> Wenn das "CC-Schnittchen" allerdings noch im "Downhill" am Hinterrad klemmt, dann wird's 'n wirklich doofer Tag, oder?
> Kenn' da so den ein oder anderen Spezialisten...



Nee, da bin doch um einiges schneller  Obwohl mir der Rene echt Angst macht, wenn mit seinem hohem Sattel die "Überschlagstelle" (die heißt nicht ohne Grund so...) runterbügelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (10. März 2011)

weil ich gerade von der Schultersprechstunde der Uniklinik komme.

Hab nach einem Abflug im Jan. 2010!! Probleme mit der linken Schulter/Arm.

schon bei zig Ärzten gewesen inc. MRT usw. und na nix genaues.

Und nun dass, kann mir überlegen wann ich denn eine OP machen lasse

Naja chronische dicke fette Schleimbeutelentzündung, dann ist alles zu eng wg. einem Sporn und der muss weg.

Jetzt ermal KG und vorm nächsten Winter hab ich schon gesagt geht gar nix.

Soll ja angeblich nichts schlimmes sein, könnte auch am selben Tag wieder heim, ja wenn  --- sie nix anderes finden, wie schon ein Loch in der Bizepssehne oder so, aber das können sie so nicht sagen.

Na ja wenn überhaupt erst im Winter.

LG


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2011)

Oje... Meine Schulter-OP (nicht ganz unkompliziert) war gestern vor 5 Jahren. Mitte Mai war ich schon wieder Wakeboarden...    Die ersten Tage sind blöd, aber bei guter Physio (viel Balanceübungen!) geht es schnell voran.


----------



## MelleD (10. März 2011)

Wünsch allen "Invaliden" mal gute Besserung, Genesung und hoffe, dass der Herzschmerz so langsam nachläßt!

Hab nur Kleinigkeiten im Vergleich. 

Heute ist mein freier Tag, was ja eigentlich super ist, nur leider geht der mal viel zu schnell vorbei  Wollte heute soviel machen, aber das schaff ich alles garnicht...
Totaler Schmarrn.
Und ich darf gleich noch bügeln und Wäsche machen etc. Kein Bock drauf.


----------



## Principiante (10. März 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Und ich darf gleich noch bügeln und Wäsche machen etc. Kein Bock drauf.









   ..._uhhh bügeln_... :kotz:



wer hat das bloß erfunden?


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2011)

....find´ich auch zum brechen ! hab´ nur sachen , die man ohne bügeln anzieh´n kann !


----------



## Nuala (10. März 2011)

ok, ich oute mich jetzt: finde bügeln ganz entspannend  dafür hasse ich aufräumen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (10. März 2011)

Ich sammle immer die Bügelwäsche auf dem Balkon ( meist einen Monat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   , mein Mann sagt zwar länger...aber tsss )

Dann haue ich mir immer einen Film in den Spieler, senke das Brett auf die richtige Höhe und setze mich auf ein Kissen auf den Wohnzimmertisch.

(Er geht meistens schnell, wenn er sieht, dass ich das Bügelbrett raushole... _Feigling_...)

Und ich probiere mich wirklich zu entspannen und den Film zu genießen, aber wenn mein Blickwinkel auf den schier nicht kleiner werdenden Bügelberg fällt, entfallen mir doch so ein zwei unschöne Worte, die ich hier nicht wiedergeben darf.
Und nach einer halben Stunde hab ich dann trotzdem schlechte Laune... und mecker vor mich hin...

Wie macht Ihr das so?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. März 2011)

ich bügele einfach nichts mehr


----------



## MelleD (10. März 2011)

Ich bügel immer bei dem ganzen Schrott im Fernsehen, mitten im leben und wie der Krams alles heißt.
Dann stehen, tv gucken und so nebenbei bügeln.
Ich hasse es einfach so sehr.. vorallem Hemden.  Wer hat die eigentlich erfunden? 

Hab die einmal über drei Wochen gesammelt, aber das hat mir einfach zu lange gedauert


----------



## Principiante (10. März 2011)

...uhh Hemden 

...

_( Ein Glück brauch ich für meinen Job nur nen' T-Shirt und ne' Shorts )_


----------



## swe68 (10. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich bügele einfach nichts mehr




Ich lasse bügeln.
Das meiste bei mir muss nicht gebügelt werden. Der klitzekleine Rest geht an meine Mutter  Die bügelt gerne 
Die Hemden meines Freundes versorgt seine Mutter (wobei ich seine Hemden sowieso nicht gebügelt hätte. Kann er gefälligst selber lernen. In den Augen seiner Mutter bin ich sowieso furchtbar).

Saubere Lösung


----------



## Hummelbrumm (10. März 2011)

Ich hasse bügeln auch, mein Bruder findet es entspannend. 
Kann ich ja gar nicht verstehen. 
Aber Fussboden wischen find ich fast noch schlimmer....


Ach und heut ist ein doofer Tag, weil ich eigendlich ausreiten wollte es jatzt aber so ganz fies regnet. *grmpf*


----------



## Martina H. (10. März 2011)

... da hab' ich ja Glück:

Bei uns bügelt mein Mann


----------



## hackspechtchen (10. März 2011)

Mein Beileid den armen Single-Mädels 
Wird sicher schnell wieder anders 

Und an die Motorradjägerin: Ist es nicht ein wenig vermessen, gegen ein Motorrad sprinten zu wollen? Eine handelsübliche Maschine braucht aus dem Stand etwa 7 Sekunden bis Tempo 200. Da würde ich nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, wenn einem ein Motorrad davon fährt.


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2011)

...staubwischen ist fast so schlimm, wie bügeln ...


----------



## Principiante (10. März 2011)

Staubwischen???








Was ist das?
In Berlin gibt es keinen Staub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (10. März 2011)

...ich mich auch vorm Bügeln drücke.
Muß noch etliche Meter Stoffbahnen bügeln, vernähen, bügeln, zusammennähen...

Erwähnte ich schon das Wort bügeln?


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2011)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Und an die Motorradjägerin: Ist es nicht ein wenig vermessen, gegen ein Motorrad sprinten zu wollen? Eine handelsübliche Maschine braucht aus dem Stand etwa 7 Sekunden bis Tempo 200. Da würde ich nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, wenn einem ein Motorrad davon fährt.



Mopped! Ich kenne meine Grenzen. Manchmal...


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2011)

Bügeln?  

Au Sch... Da war was.  

Mein Bügelbrett ist von sehr stabiler Qualität. Es hält den Quadratmeter Wäsche seit Wochen (Monaten?) tapfer aus. Und ich den Anblick.


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2011)

..solange man genügend klamotten hat - so what ..!!!


----------



## Veloce (10. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> weil ich gerade von der Schultersprechstunde der Uniklinik komme.
> 
> Hab nach einem Abflug im Jan. 2010!! Probleme mit der linken Schulter/Arm.
> 
> ...



Ich hab fast 16 Jahre mit ner Habituellen Schulterlux nach nem Motorradunfall rumgeeiert bis ich  2006 vom Chirurgen meines
Vertrauens die notwendige Op ausführen ließ .
Die Kommunikation war genauso direkt und präzise wie seine Arbeit.
Bis zur kompletten Heilung hats ein paar Monate gedauert aber ich
erfreue mich wieder einer stabilen beweglichen Schulter .


----------



## murmel04 (11. März 2011)

das ist ja genau das problem dieses MONATE, es kann mir ja keiner sagen wie lange es dauern wird, gerade weil man ja erst genau sieht was evtl. noch kaputt ist, außerdem dem Schleimbeutel und diesem Knochensporn.

Ob die Sehne schon angeschruppelt ist, kann man so nicht sagen, aber bei meinem glück, finden die sicherlich noch was.

@veloce - wieviel monate und wielange kein bike, ich meine damit auch gemächliches biken, also waldautobahn und so

na ja jetzt lasse ich es erstmal nicht machen, ne nächsten monat hab ich termin bei petra müssig, im juni ist urlaub und anfang juli sind wir ein we in oberhof. 

ich hab ja soweit keine einschränkungen gut, seitlich den arm hoch geht ab schulterhöhe nur mit schmerz, ist aber auszuhalten und manchmal auch bei anderen bewegungen, meine angst ist halt das die sehne das zeitliche segnet durch die chronische entzündung.

mich ärgert halt das ich jetzt schon monate rum mache, und keiner es genau erkannt hat, im anfangsstadion hätte man die entzündung sicherlich einfacher wegbekommen und das mit dem sporn wäre dann nicht so schlimm geworden, hatte vorher nie probleme mit schulter/arm.

na ja warte jetzt mal die kopie vom befund ab und werd dann noch ein paar stellen abklappern.
an die wirksamkeit der krankengymnastik glaube ich nicht wirklich, aber ein versuch ist es wert.

lg


----------



## Mausoline (11. März 2011)

Ich hatte jetzt ein 3/4 Jahr Probleme mit den Armen/Schultern, konnte kaum ein T-Shirt ausziehen, beim Biken hatte ich keine Probleme, Gymnastik war total sch.... Hab auch an diesen Sporn gedacht. Jetzt ists beinah wieder ganz gut. Behandlung beim Osteopathen, kommt vom Nacken/Rücken....

Wär ja auch ne Möglichkeit bei Dir?


----------



## JarJarBings (11. März 2011)

Ich bügele auch nicht, mein Mann hat einen Fahrradladen und arbeitet GsD ausschließlich in der Werkstatt.  
Außerdem hab ich einen coolen Trockner. Und kein Bügeleisen. 

Zu der Schulterproblematik, ich würd es so schnell es geht, hinter mich bringen. Ich wollte letztes Jahr auch clever sein und es hat gar nix gebracht, ich fang jetzt auch bei null an. War zwar nix schultermäßiges, sondern gynäkologisch, aber das ist rein belastungstechnisch für's Biken wohl wurscht. 
Aber ich kann die Überlegungen nur zu gut verstehen...


----------



## Hannochen (11. März 2011)

...weil heute noch jede Menge Hausarbeit auf mich wartet...Fenster putzen, waschen und bügeln sowie kochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2011)

Erdbeben, Tsunami...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. März 2011)

meine vor 3 Wochen bestellten Wellgos MG1 immer noch net da sind 
War schon auf der post nachfragen un auch die nachbarn ob jemand was entgegen genommen hat,aber nix ... wie verschollen
Da bestellt man einmal was im Ausland und es kommt nicht an...vllt sollte man doch innerhalb den Landesgrenzen bleiben


----------



## swe68 (11. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Erdbeben, Tsunami...



Ja. Das überschattet heute alles.


----------



## Principiante (11. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Erdbeben, Tsunami...




Echt schlimm, was da schon wieder los ist.
Und die anderen Länder erwarten ja noch die Welle...


----------



## HiFi XS (11. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> meine vor 3 Wochen bestellten Wellgos MG1 immer noch net da sind
> War schon auf der post nachfragen un auch die nachbarn ob jemand was entgegen genommen hat,aber nix ... wie verschollen
> Da bestellt man einmal was im Ausland und es kommt nicht an...vllt sollte man doch innerhalb den Landesgrenzen bleiben



 Oft hÃ¤ngen solche Pakete beim Zoll. Wenn die Ware einen bestimmten Wert Ã¼bersteigt, gibt es auch mal eine Nachzahlung. Der Satz ist um die 20%, glaube ich. Aber erst ab einem Wert von... 70â¬?


----------



## HiFi XS (11. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Erdbeben, Tsunami...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (11. März 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ja. Das überschattet heute alles.



auch die eigenen kleinen Befindlichkeiten


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2011)

ja , das in japan hat mich auch geschockt . kann  man echt  heilfroh sein - nicht in solchen krisengebieten zu wohnen - naturkatastrophen , kriege ... echt schlimm . die armen menschen dort !


----------



## MelleD (11. März 2011)

Bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich Bilder von gesehen, nur im Radio gehört...
Selbst dabei hab ich ne Gänsehaut bekommen..

Da kommen sich meine Kopfschmerzen ein bisschen blöd bei vor...


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2011)

Man sitzt mit einem Kaffee und Keksen auf dem Sofa, draußen scheint die Sonne, die Vögel pfeifen... - und man schaut im TV Menschen beim Sterben zu. Sie flüchten in ihren Autos mitten in die Flut hinein, werden mitgerissen... Irgendwie surreal. Irgendwie pervers. Ja, heute ist ein doofer Tag.


----------



## Principiante (11. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> meine vor 3 Wochen bestellten Wellgos MG1 immer noch net da sind
> War schon auf der post nachfragen un auch die nachbarn ob jemand was entgegen genommen hat,aber nix ... wie verschollen
> Da bestellt man einmal was im Ausland und es kommt nicht an...vllt sollte man doch innerhalb den Landesgrenzen bleiben





Echt, noch nicht da?
Meine sind ja dann doch schnell gekommen, obwohl wir Beide ja gleich schnell bestellt hatten...._hmm_..
Vielleicht sind Deine wirklich noch beim Zoll?
Von mir lag auch schon mal was da, so 2 Wochen.
Ruf doch mal da an.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Regensbiker (11. März 2011)

....heute nacht mein Auto übelst beschädigt wurde und meine Teilkasko keinen Vandalismus abdeckt...


----------



## Principiante (11. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Man sitzt mit einem Kaffee und Keksen auf dem Sofa, draußen scheint die Sonne, die Vögel pfeifen... - und man schaut im TV Menschen beim Sterben zu. Sie flüchten in ihren Autos mitten in die Flut hinein, werden mitgerissen... Irgendwie surreal. Irgendwie pervers. Ja, heute ist ein doofer Tag.




Ja, ich finde das auch ganz schrecklich und das Gefühl bei diesen Bildern ist ganz grausam für mich und meinem Mann.


Wir haben bei dem Tsunami 2004 viele Freunde in Khao Lak verloren, ...von Einigen ist bis heute nichts gefunden worden.
Es hat auch lange gedauert, bis wir wieder hingefahren sind (Letztes Frühjahr) und wie zum Hohn stand das Haus von unserem Freund als Tsunami-Ruine immer noch am Strand, inmitten neuer Anlagen...
Diesen Anblick werde ich auch nie vergessen...
Dieses Gefühl, den inneren Schmerz, den kann ich nicht beschreiben.
Wenn Dir Deine Freunde erzählen, wie hoch die Welle wirklich war, dabei zur Dachkante zeigen (2,OG und das im Hinterland, nicht am Strand!),wie die Hilfe am Anfang wirklich war, von den Gruben erzählen... Gruben voller Leichen... wo es manche noch immer gibt... und, und, und... ich könnte hier Sachen schreiben, da würden Euch die Münder offen stehen bleiben, glaubt mir.

  2004

  2010


Und wenn Du im Hinterland diese schon wieder zugewachsene, zusammengeschobene Schuttberge findest, dann ist das auch ein ziemlich dumpfes Bauchgefühl, du weißt was da alles drin lagert.

Ich war das erste mal in Thailand nicht tauchen.


Ja, heute ist ein wirklich doofer Tag.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. März 2011)

puh, ich war den ganzen Tag unterwegs und hab das gar nicht mitbekommen 

heute ist aber auch ein doofer Tag, weil ich wieder unters Messer muss, es liegt in der Familie, und jetzt müssen die unschönen lästigen Krampfadern weg... Hat das hier schonmal jemand machen lassen? Beide Beine? Habe leider erst einen Termin für Juni bekommen, Doc sagt, nach 7 Tagen kann ich wieder Sport machen, aber ich bin nicht sicher ob es besser wäre bis zum Herbst/Winter zu warten...


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2011)

eine  bekannte von mir musste ca. 2 wochen warten , bis sie wieder  normal laufen konnte - die 7 tage halt´ich für recht "niedrig" eingeschätzt , zeitmässig . aber kommt wohl auch auf die menge und stärker der adern an ... bei ihr war es echt heftig ..-


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. März 2011)

hmm... ich schlaf mal ein paar NÃ¤chte drÃ¼ber...  Im Juni kannâs auch echt warm sein, dann ist das ja auch super unangenehm mit den tollen StrÃ¼mpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2011)

ja , juckt wie sau - hab ´ich mir sagen lassen ....


----------



## HiFi XS (11. März 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ja. Das überschattet heute alles.



Und das mit dem Kernkraftwerk ist besonders heikel. Ich kann es einfach nicht glauben, dass Atomkraftwerke, die sowieso super problematisch sind, gerade in solchen Gebieten gebaut wurden. Ist kriminell.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (11. März 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Kernkraftwerk ist besonders heikel. Ich kann es einfach nicht glauben, dass Atomkraftwerke, die sowieso super problematisch sind, gerade in solchen Gebieten gebaut wurden. Ist kriminell.



Jepp kannn ich nur zustimmen.
Die haben da 54! Kernkraftwerke und drei sind noch im Bau, haben sie im Fernsehen gesagt.
Echt der Wahnsinn.

Ich glaube ich werde mich nicht wieder über den vielen Regen hier im Sauerland beschweren, der ist echt das kleinste Übel was wir hier so haben.


----------



## Veloce (12. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> @veloce - wieviel monate und wielange kein bike, ich meine damit auch gemächliches biken, also waldautobahn



Ich hab  die OP Anfang August 06  machen lassen und  bin Anfang Oktober  wieder RR gefahren . Damals war ich noch zu 95% RR Fahrerin..Je länger so eine Dysbalance oder Schädigung besteht desto länger gewöhnt mensch sich eine Schonhaltung an die dann
später wieder "verlernt werden muß .      
Im Nachhinein hätte ich die Op deswegen viel früher machen sollen nur
die brauchbare Information hatte ich davor nie weswegen ich jahrelang
mit Physio rumgeeiert bin ohne damit eine sturzsichere Schulter erlangen zu können  .


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Kernkraftwerk ist besonders heikel. Ich kann es einfach nicht glauben, dass Atomkraftwerke, die sowieso super problematisch sind, gerade in solchen Gebieten gebaut wurden. Ist kriminell.



sorry, bin ein Mann ...

Aber, AKW's sind notwendig ..... in der heutigen Gesellschaft .... ohne geht der Menschheit der Saft aus 

btw ... Einige der Deutschen AKW's stehen im Rheingraben .... nicht schimm, aber dort wird sich der Kontinent Europa teilen...


----------



## Lachsack (12. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AKW's sind notwendig ..... in der heutigen Gesellschaft .... ohne geht der Menschheit der Saft aus



:kotz:
So 'nen Spruch 
mannomann
brauche ich hier gar nicht


Nix kapiert
Nein danke


----------



## Silberfuechsin (12. März 2011)

Lachsack schrieb:


> :kotz:
> So 'nen Spruch
> mannomann
> brauche ich hier gar nicht
> ...


Sachliche Argumente sind nicht Deine Stärke, oder? Ich persönlich kann diese beiden Smilies in Foren nicht leiden, und finde sie einfach unpassend in jeder Diskussion.

Die Meldungen von heute morgen aus den AKW Fukushima sind erschütternd: Im ersten AKW (Daiichi, insgesamt 6 Reaktoren) läuft die Kernschmelze bereits unkontrolliert an einem Reaktor (=GAU), es kam zu Explosionen und Austritt von Radioaktivität; ein weiterer Reaktor ist durch steigende Temperaturen im Innenraum betroffen. Im zweiten AKW (Daini, insgesamt 4 Reaktoren) ist die Kühlung für weitere 3 Reaktoren nach der automatischen Abschaltung ebenfalls ausgefallen. Ein grösster anzunehmender Unfall (GAU) an fünf Reaktoren gleichzeitig mitten in der am dichtesten besiedelten Region der Erde droht stattzufinden! Die Reaktoren sind Technik aus den 60 er (70 er) Jahren des vorherigen Jahrhunderts, in den 70er (80 er) ans Stromnetz genommen worden, also um die 40 Jahre alt!

Link


----------



## hackspechtchen (12. März 2011)

Ja, krass. Erschreckend das all die Backup-Systeme der Kraftwerke, die in solchen Situationen das Schlimmste verhindern sollen, auch versagt haben. Vielleicht lernt man irgendetwas daraus, vielleicht investiert gerade so eine Technologiemacht wie Japan in Zukunft verstärkt in die Erforschung anderer, ungefährlicherer Energiequellen.

Das wir, andere Atommächte und erst recht nicht andere Nationen, die gerade dabei sind, ihre ersten Kraftwerke zu errichten, umdenken werden, glaube ich aber nicht.

Heute wird wohl auch kein guter Tag


----------



## Silberfuechsin (12. März 2011)

Japan hat in diesen urbanen Regionen keine andere Möglichkeit aufgrund der Bevölkerungs- und Industriedichte, seinen hohen Bedarf durch andere Energiequellen zu decken. Die entscheidende Frage ist, warum die Reaktor-Laufzeiten so lang gewählt wurden. Grund genug für Deutschland vor allem eine erneute Diskussion über die AKW-Laufzeiten (die ja jüngst verlängert wurden) erneut zu entfachen. Natürlich stellt sich für die BRD die ja in einer ganz anderen Situation ist, die Frage, ob wir der AK nicht zeitnah den Rücken kehren sollten. Das derzeitige Unglück wird jedenfalls das Ausmass des Unfalls von Tschernobyl weit übertreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (12. März 2011)

Nein


> Naoto Sekimura, Professor von der Universität Tokio, sagte, eine  nukleare Katastrophe sei unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Mit einem Leichtwasserreaktor  könne es kein zweites Tschernobyl geben.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (12. März 2011)

Na, dann klick mal auf den Link meines ersten Beitrages und schau das Foto. Da ist mir die Meinung eines Professor, die er am Vortag geäussert hat, völlig egal. Der Reaktor Daiichi ist Schutt. Tschernobyl lag im Vergleich zu diesem in der Wüste, und es war nur ein Reaktor betroffen, in Daini wird sich im Laufe dieses Tages wohl das zweite Unglück ereignen. Sekimura meint wohl, dass der Graphitbrand nicht eintreten wird, der für die 85% der Strahlungsfreisetzung aus Tschernobyl in die Atmosphäre verantwortlich war.
Ergänzung: es handelte sich wohl um eine Explosion der Wasserstoffkühlung, die nicht den Reaktorkern beschädigt habe. Jedoch beschwichtigt die japanische Atomsicherheitsbehörde weiterhin die Lage. Sie gibt dabei aber keine eine Antwort wie der GAU in einem derart beschädigten Gebäude verhindert werden soll.


----------



## Fie (13. März 2011)

Mich nervt es, dass ich immer noch nicht biken kann. Die wievielte Woche ist das jetzt? Ich bin so angefressen, dass es mich schon aggressiv mach!
Warum ich nicht biken kann? Jedes mal, wenn ich mich auch nur ein wenig anstrenge, muß ich husten...


----------



## murmel04 (13. März 2011)

hallo fie, 

erstmal gute besserung, aber was sagt der doc dazu??

denn ein solanger husten ist sicher nicht normal. oder vielleicht astma?

lg


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. März 2011)

Irgendwie ist alles doof. Verdammt, verdammt, verdammt.  

(Ich weiß, das ist kein konstruktiver Beitrag...  )


----------



## Fie (13. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> hallo fie,
> 
> erstmal gute besserung, aber was sagt der doc dazu??
> 
> ...



Ich war nicht beim Arzt, weil ich mir krankschreiben nicht leisten kann! Aber ich werde, wenn es tatsächlich nicht besser wird, nächste Woche mal gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (13. März 2011)

ja bitte mach das, denn was wie z.b eine bronchitis zu verschleppen dann ewig dauern oder auch astma daraus werden. 

meine mam war vor vielen jahren so leichtsinnig. und büst heute noch.

und musst dich ja nicht krankschreiben lassen, denke wenn du ihm das sagst macht er es auch nicht.

also kopf hoch und ab zum doc, damit´s besser wird und du wieder aufs bike kommst, kann auch den frust verstehen, ich steh ja im moment auch vor so einem problem.

lg


----------



## swe68 (13. März 2011)

Ein Arztbesuch führt ja nicht automatisch zu einer Krankschreibung.
Mit Ignorieren bekommst du es ja anscheinend nicht weg. Also musst du dringend den Arzt aufsuchen, nicht dass du etwas verschleppst und ernsthaft krank wirst 

@ Bergradlerin
wenn ich mir die Nachrichten ansehe, gebe ich Dir Recht. 
Konstruktiv sein kann ich da auch nicht.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (13. März 2011)

@Bergradlerin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.greensmilies.com/smile/smiley_emoticons_charly_regenbogen.gif


----------



## Fie (13. März 2011)

Ja, ich werde gehen!!! Danke euch!


----------



## mystik-1 (13. März 2011)

Tolles Wetter, gestern geradelt (gezwungen worden^^) und heute weiterhin das Gefühl, daß mir meine Sitzbeinhöcker um die Ohren fliegen. jaul..
Links kann ich noch nicht sitzen


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2011)

...dann haste was falsch gemacht ...


----------



## mystik-1 (13. März 2011)

Das schmerzt auch, wenn ich ne halbe Stunde normal auf einem Stuhl sitze ;-)


----------



## _Becky_ (13. März 2011)

'Falscher' Sattel. S-qulab?


----------



## Principiante (14. März 2011)

Ich hoffe auch, dass Fie heute beim Doc war...
Hört sich nämlich nicht so gut an.






LG, Principiante!


----------



## Fie (14. März 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, dass Fie heute beim Doc war...
> Hört sich nämlich nicht so gut an.
> 
> 
> ...



Huch, ich habe es komplett vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (14. März 2011)

@Fie

und der Job... Fühlst Du Dich da wenigstens wohl jetzt?


----------



## Veloce (15. März 2011)

Gestern erfahren habe das eine gute Bekannte im September an Hautkrebs gestorben ist .


----------



## Ann_Lee (15. März 2011)

@Veloce: mein Beileid! mein lieber Vater ist am 23.12.2009 ganz plötzlich verstorben! womit ich heute noch nicht richtig fertig werde!
Seit Samstag durchlebe ich auch eine Trennung! hab obermegamist gebaut...die chance, dass er mir vergibt, steht sehr schlecht!
am donnerstag hab ich dann auch noch eine wichtige abschlussprüfung!
ein doofer tag nach dem anderen...


----------



## MelleD (15. März 2011)

@Ann_Lee
Ich drück dir die Daumen für die Prüfung. 
Hoffentlich bekommst das mit deinem Liebsten wieder hin.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (15. März 2011)

Ann_Lee schrieb:


> @Veloce: mein Beileid! mein lieber Vater ist am 23.12.2009 ganz plötzlich verstorben! womit ich heute noch nicht richtig fertig werde!
> Seit Samstag durchlebe ich auch eine Trennung! hab obermegamist gebaut...die chance, dass er mir vergibt, steht sehr schlecht!
> am donnerstag hab ich dann auch noch eine wichtige abschlussprüfung!
> ein doofer tag nach dem anderen...




ei ei...
klingt alles nicht so gut, aber "nach Regen kommt Sonnenschein" hat meine Oma immer gesagt! ) Kopf hoch! Brust raus, Bauch rein! Tief durchatmen und du kriegst alles wieder in den Griff!!!


----------



## Fie (15. März 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Fie
> 
> und der Job... Fühlst Du Dich da wenigstens wohl jetzt?



Anstrengend! Dennoch bin ich froh darüber, dass ich endlich in Tübingen Arbeit habe und in 5 Minuten zuhause bin. Und die Probearbeitstage, habe ich sogar voll bezahlt bekommen. Nicht wie bei meinem Job davor, da habe ich 3 Wochen umsonst gearbeitet... Und jede Überstunde bekomme ich auch bezahlt. Das hat einfach was!


----------



## Silvermoon (15. März 2011)

ich mich heute morgen beim Aufstehen, in anbetracht des schönen Wetters, schon gedanklich auf dem Bike sitzend, mir den Wind um die Nase wehend und die warmen Sonnenstrahlen in mein kleines "Frätzchen" scheinend, auf meinen Feierabend gefreut habe.
Es blieb *nur *ein Gedanke 

Erstens kommt es immer anders und zweitens als man, in diesem Fall Frau, denkt: musste Überstunden machen und zu allem Überfluss bekam ich heute Mittag noch tierische Kopfschmerzen, die immer schlimmer wurden und nicht weggehen möchten. Kann es an so einem herrlichen Tag denn noch schlimmer kommen???


----------



## Veloce (15. März 2011)

Ann_Lee schrieb:


> @Veloce: mein Beileid! mein lieber Vater ist am 23.12.2009 ganz plötzlich verstorben! womit ich heute noch nicht richtig fertig werde!
> Seit Samstag durchlebe ich auch eine Trennung! hab obermegamist gebaut...die chance, dass er mir vergibt, steht sehr schlecht!
> am donnerstag hab ich dann auch noch eine wichtige abschlussprüfung!
> ein doofer tag nach dem anderen...



Da reichen wir uns die Hand.
Ich lerne seit Jahresbeginn auch wieder das Alleinleben .
Zwei Wochen hings " in der Luft " bevor er damit rausrückte.
Aber das Gute ist du merkst wer dir dann unerwartet zur Seite
steht .


----------



## mystik-1 (16. März 2011)

die kleinen eigenen Befindlichkeiten...
im Kindergarten geht seit Wochen ein Magen-Darm-Virus rum. "Schweinegrippe" nun auch und hier ist das alles unterschwellig ausgebrochen.
Aber den Rest bekam ich heute, als ich meine Waschmaschine ausräumte.
Wäschenetz kaputt und nun ratet mal, was nicht mehr im BH ist und irgendwo in der Maschine rumdümpelt.. :-(
mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (16. März 2011)

och je, mädels, was fürn stress immer.

Am liebsten würd ich zwei Wochen alles stehen und liegen lassen und einfach am strand liegen und mich von halbnackten Schönheiten mit Cocktails und massage verwöhnen lassen...oder so was in der Art


----------



## mystik-1 (16. März 2011)

ich komme mit


----------



## velo1981 (16. März 2011)

ich liege immer noch auf der Nase, seit drei wochen krank. Aber langsam hab ich das Gefühl ich hab die Schlacht gewonnen..


----------



## Martina H. (16. März 2011)

... gute Besserung


----------



## murmel04 (16. März 2011)

@ fie

warst du beim DOC??????

hoffentlich ja??

lg


----------



## MelleD (16. März 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> ich komme mit



Bucht für mich mit, ich komm mit an Strand, nen bissl die Seele baumeln lassen fänd ich echt klasse.

Hab heute tierische Kopfschmerzen, liegt wohl am Wetterumschwung. Gestern noch mit kurzer Hose geradelt, heute eiskalt. Ich brech ins Essen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. März 2011)

ich mich ärgere,dass ich bei rose nen ritchey 4 axis vorbau für 32 euro gekauft hab un es ihn bei bikemailorder für 24,90 gibt 
Naja jetzt isser dran un ich auch zu faul bin ihn wieder abzuschrauben


----------



## Silvermoon (16. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ich mich ärgere,dass ich bei rose nen ritchey 4 axis vorbau für 32 euro gekauft hab un es ihn bei bikemailorder für 24,90 gibt
> Naja jetzt isser dran un ich auch zu faul bin ihn wieder abzuschrauben



Tröste dich, ist mir auch schon passiert 
Seitdem weiß ich`s auch, erst Preise vergleichen - dann bestellen
Muss frau halt durch...


----------



## Mausoline (16. März 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Anstrengend! Dennoch bin ich froh darüber, dass ich endlich in Tübingen Arbeit habe und in 5 Minuten zuhause bin. Und die Probearbeitstage, habe ich sogar voll bezahlt bekommen. Nicht wie bei meinem Job davor, da habe ich 3 Wochen umsonst gearbeitet... Und jede Überstunde bekomme ich auch bezahlt. Das hat einfach was!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (17. März 2011)

ich gestern Abend angefangen habe zu niesen und heute Morgen mit einer fetten Erkältung aufgewacht bin *GRUMMEL*

Ihr habt mich doch nicht angesteckt, oder?!?! 

Schniefende Grüße in die Runde
R5


----------



## swe68 (17. März 2011)

ich bin auch erkältet. 
Ausnahmsweise kann mein Immunsystem damit ganz normal umgehen.... ich versuche deshalb, es weitestgehend zu ignorieren.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ich mich ärgere,dass ich bei rose nen ritchey 4 axis vorbau für 32 euro gekauft hab un es ihn bei bikemailorder für 24,90 gibt
> Naja jetzt isser dran un ich auch zu faul bin ihn wieder abzuschrauben



Ach sieh es doch so: dafür hättest du dann extra Versand bezahlen müssen, da ist dann schon viel vom Preisvorsprung wieder wett gemacht.


----------



## Fie (17. März 2011)

Weil ich von meinem Chef heute morgen einen Einlauf bekommen habe. Er hat mir so unterschwellig meine Kündigung nahe gelegt. Das Problem ist, dass ich einen extrem langsamen Belader habe und mir selber die Hacken wund laufe, weil der nicht in den Quark kommt. Ich mache also quais 2 Jobs, während sich mein Belader wohl in´s Fäustchen lacht. Bei meiner Arbeitskollegin, die auch Fahrerin ist, war das wohl am Anfang genauso. Sie meinte, ich solle zur Chefin gehen(seine Frau). Ist nur so, dass ich niemanden in die Pfanne haue! Ich muß dazu sagen, dass ich den LKW fahre, mit dem kleinsten Fassungsvermögen. Bei mir ist irgendwann mal schluß. Aber irgendwie scheint das auch egal zu sein... Heute könnte ich kotzen!!! 
Also - ich hab LAUNE!!!


----------



## Mausoline (17. März 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Weil ich von meinem Chef heute morgen einen Einlauf bekommen habe. Er hat mir so unterschwellig meine Kündigung nahe gelegt. Das Problem ist, dass ich einen extrem langsamen Belader habe und mir selber die Hacken wund laufe, weil der nicht in den Quark kommt. Ich mache also quais 2 Jobs, während sich mein Belader wohl in´s Fäustchen lacht. Bei meiner Arbeitskollegin, die auch Fahrerin ist, war das wohl am Anfang genauso. Sie meinte, ich solle zur Chefin gehen(seine Frau). Ist nur so, dass ich niemanden in die Pfanne haue! Ich muß dazu sagen, dass ich den LKW fahre, mit dem kleinsten Fassungsvermögen. Bei mir ist irgendwann mal schluß. Aber irgendwie scheint das auch egal zu sein... Heute könnte ich kotzen!!!
> Also - ich hab LAUNE!!!



Was hast Du zu verlieren? Du musst nach Dir schauen und nicht an andere denken. Der Kollege machts doch auch nicht anders und kommt wohl durch. Der hat bestimmt Angst, dass er vielleicht in Zukunft mehr machen muss.


----------



## swe68 (17. März 2011)

Fie, das sehe ich genauso wie Mausoline.
Und auch wenn ich Deinen Standpunkt verstehe - aber wenn Du Dich nicht dazu erklärst, dann gerätst nicht nur Du in Schwierigkeiten, Du gibst auch Deinem Kollegen keinen Anstoß, etwas zu ändern.


----------



## 4mate (18. März 2011)

Carlo723 schrieb:


> Ich finde,dass niemand mir mag.


Und gomes123?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (18. März 2011)

Um am Wochenende in Italien (Sonne!!!) MX fahren zu können, heute auf den Weg zum Orthopäden gemacht um evtl. eine Spritze für meine seit ein paar Tagen schmerzende Hüfte/Nerv/Ischias was auch immmer zu bekommen. Auf den Weg dahin kracht mir eine hinten in meinen geliebten Z3 (schon zum 3.Mal ) 
Jetzt bin ich schlechter dran wir vorm Orthopäden und sitz mit HWS Überstreckung und ner Schachtel 600er Ibuprofen daheim  nix Mopedfahrn!!
Wär ich blos ned zum Arzt und stattdessen ins Büro geradlt


----------



## chayenne06 (18. März 2011)

BineMX schrieb:


> Um am Wochenende in Italien (Sonne!!!) MX fahren zu können, heute auf den Weg zum Orthopäden gemacht um evtl. eine Spritze für meine seit ein paar Tagen schmerzende Hüfte/Nerv/Ischias was auch immmer zu bekommen. Auf den Weg dahin kracht mir eine hinten in meinen geliebten Z3 (schon zum 3.Mal )
> Jetzt bin ich schlechter dran wir vorm Orthopäden und sitz mit HWS Überstreckung und ner Schachtel 600er Ibuprofen daheim  nix Mopedfahrn!!
> Wär ich blos ned zum Arzt und stattdessen ins Büro geradlt




ja Bine, was machst du denn für sachen???  bzw. wer kann da wieder ned autofahren?? die sollte es halt lassen ( war sie blond?? )
das ist ja wirklich mal mist zum WE!!
tut mir leid!
wünsche dir gaaaanz schnell gute besserung!!!


----------



## BineMX (18. März 2011)

Hey Ramona, dankesche!
ne blond ned, mit Immigrationshintergrund... aber eigentlich ganz nett! Junges Ding halt... blöderweise war sie mit einem geliehenen Auto unterwegs. Beim Fußgängerübergang beim K+L, Ampel war grün, dann Rückstau von der Kreuzung Gillitzter/Busbahnhof. Ich stehengeblieben hinter der Ampel, sie voll hinten drauf. Weil die Ampel war ja grün  hat sie gesagt!
Das beste aber, der türkische Halter des Autos hat mich später angerufen und wollte den Unfall über die Versicherung des eigenen Auto´s der Fahrerin abwickeln. Da hab i gsagt, des ged ned, des muß über das Auto laufen, daß gefahren wurde. Und das ich ein Gutachten machen lasse. Da meinte er auf die typische Art: Kriegst du kein Geld, geh isch Anwalt! 
So ein blöder A**** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gut daß ich Rechtschutz hab!

Ja echt schad um das schöne We! Noch dazu fahren so viel vom Club runter. Aber der Doc meint ruhig und warm halten..da is so lang Autofahrn nix.

Wenigstens kam diesmal der Satz  "Der ist so klein den hab ich gar ned gesehen" nicht, sonst wär ich ihr glaub ich mit dem nackten Hintern ins Gesicht gehüpft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das war nämlich die Aussagen der beiden andren Fahrer die mir die mir draufgefahren sind. Ein VW Bus und ein Geländewagen...


----------



## chayenne06 (18. März 2011)

ja dann lieber zuhause bleiben, und gesund werden... auch wenns schwer fällt 

soll er ruhig zum anwalt gehen! ich habe auch seit 2 monaten eine rechtschutzvers. 
genau für solche fälle...


----------



## Schnitte (19. März 2011)

... arbeit gestern so streßig war, dass der neue noch nicht heute alleine klar kommt und aus meinem freien WE ein arbeitsreiches WE mit 5.00 uhr aufstehen wird


----------



## murmel04 (19. März 2011)

ich gestern abend nachdem ich endlich zuhause war, nach kurzer zeit mit meinem jüngsten (ok ist schon 15 aber halt so typisch männlich) er heulend nachheuse kam, nachdem er zu dumm zum laufen war

also ab in die uni in die notaufnahme und den etwas dicken finger rönthgen lassen und nix gebrochen allerdings doch für ein paar tage ne schiene.

na aber zur belohnung gabs noch ne tetanusspritze, mensch da ist er vor angst fast gestorben. na ja jungs halt.

und meine verabredung für heute als radelnte laufbekleidung für eine freundin bei einem wettkampf heute doch nix wird

ach ja und nun mein schriftlicher befund incl. röntgen und sonobilder wg. schulter da ist und ich mir immer noch nicht sicher bin was ich machen soll. na ich hoffe mal auf den termin den ich am donnerstag hab wg. 2. meinung und dann noch eine ferndiagnose übr eine freundin vermittelt.
wollte auch hier noch einen termin bei einem schulterpabst haben, tja als ich denke "kassenpatient" ging da vor JULI nix.

na ja mal schaun was sonst noch kommt.

lg


----------



## mystik-1 (19. März 2011)

schon wieder mit Kopfschmerzen erwacht. Und heute ist Sonnenschein...Wetterwechsel 

Werde nachher zum Radeln gezwungen, bis dahin sollte Formigran wirken





BineMX schrieb:


> mit Immigrationshintergrund...


 danke, konnte gerade etwas schmunzeln  Migrationshintergrund?


----------



## chayenne06 (19. März 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> schon wieder mit Kopfschmerzen erwacht. Und heute ist Sonnenschein...Wetterwechsel
> 
> Werde nachher zum Radeln gezwungen, bis dahin sollte Formigran wirken
> 
> ...




stimmt, es heißt migrationshintergrund


----------



## BineMX (19. März 2011)

Hihi...ähh... wollt ich eigentlich auch schreiben, weil ich noch überlegt hab... aber ich hab ja auch nen verschleuderten Kopf  und bin Ibuprofenseelig..... mea culpa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (22. März 2011)

... er einfach gerade blöd wird.


----------



## Fie (22. März 2011)

Ich im Moment ne sehr dünne Haut habe und aus dem "Genervtsein" irgendwie nicht mehr raus komme! Wird Zeit, dass mein Kona fertig wird!!! LRS ist gezahlt - aber...
Gestern habe ich mich um 17 Uhr in´s Bett gelegt, weil ich so müde war. Geschlafen bis heute morgen um 5! Zwar nicht durch, aber ich müde ohne Ende! Wechseljahre? Wetter? Genervtsein? Ach was weiß ich!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (22. März 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich im Moment ne sehr dünne Haut habe und aus dem "Genervtsein" irgendwie nicht mehr raus komme! Wird Zeit, dass mein Kona fertig wird!!! LRS ist gezahlt - aber...
> Gestern habe ich mich um 17 Uhr in´s Bett gelegt, weil ich so müde war. Geschlafen bis heute morgen um 5! Zwar nicht durch, aber ich müde ohne Ende! Wechseljahre? Wetter? Genervtsein? Ach was weiß ich!




dat wird wieder!
So Phasen hat jede mal .... PMS vielleicht? 
Leg dich in die Sonne und tanke Licht.
Ich sende liebe Grüße dazu 
R5


----------



## Fie (22. März 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> dat wird wieder!
> So Phasen hat jede mal .... PMS vielleicht?
> Leg dich in die Sonne und tanke Licht.
> Ich sende liebe Grüße dazu
> R5



Ich danke dir! Ich könnt mich schon wieder hinlegen und schlafen. Das ist doch nicht normal!!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. März 2011)

Vllt bist du aus deinem Rhythmus draußen?
Hast du Schichtdienst?
Versuch einfach mal dich an feste Zeiten zu halten, auch wenn du müde bist versuch zur gewohnten Zeit ins Bett zu gehen,dann pendelt sich das mit der Zeit wieder ein. Klappt bei mir auch immer
Grüssle vom greenhorn


----------



## Fie (22. März 2011)

Nein nein, kein Schichtdienst, nur anstrengende Arbeit - wahrscheinlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (24. März 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich danke dir! Ich könnt mich schon wieder hinlegen und schlafen. Das ist doch nicht normal!!!


Im Frühjahr schon  
Du stellst nämlich andere Ansprüche an Dich, da die Tage schnell länger werden und mehr Licht da ist. Nimms einfach hin, es geht vorbei.





 Lieber Gruss.


----------



## MelleD (24. März 2011)

.. ich irgendwie mit mir selbst unzufrieden bin oder mich selbst unter Druck setze, an mir rummecker, mich zu dick finde.
Würde gerne ins Fitnessstudio gehen, nur irgendwie hab/finde ich keine Zeit für.
Ich will dieses Gefühl nicht haben... Aber es geht nicht weg  
Mir ist gerade zum Heulen zumute.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (24. März 2011)

Melle, ist jetzt Mittag? Einen kleinen Snack und raus an die Sonne mit Dir! Ins Cafe, ans Ufer... lass es Dir gutgehen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. März 2011)

ich mich maßlos über mich selbst ärgere und über einen großen französischen Sportdiscounter der auch fahrräder vertreibt wo auch meins her ist ....
Bin heute zu nem kleinen Fahrradladen in meinem Nachbarort weil ich endlich mal die Sattelfrage klären wollte un probe fahren wollte...
Auf dem Weg dorthin ist mir aufgefallen dass die Hinterradbremse nicht wirklich zieht,gleich mal den netten Mann im fahrradladen gefragt und der ist Probe gefahren und dann kam der Schock:
1. der bremsbelag ist platt ich brauch einen neuen  -> kosten 20euro
mein Fehler, beim ölen der kette wird wohl was auf die scheibe gekommen sein un der belag hat sich vollgesaugt 
2. der druckpunkt beider bremsen stimmt nicht,bremsen müssen entlüftet werden -> kosten für beide etwa 40euro
anscheinend haben die tollen mechaniker im discounter einfach nur die leitungen abgeschnitten ohne zu entlüften
das darf doch nicht war sein vor allem weil ich momentan ziemlich klamm bin 

einziger Lichtblick des tages...die sattelfrage!
1.direkt der zweite hat gepasst un es war au noch der billigste mit 15euro 
2.er hat auch noch meinen alten sattel in zahlung genommen sodass ich für den neuen nix bezahlt hab -> er sieht zwar bissel gebraucht aus aber mich stört das net un der witz war ich wollte den schwarzen nehmen un er meinte warte mal ich hab da noch einen rumliegen mit weißem streifen...wie kommt er drauf dass ich auf weiß steh


----------



## swe68 (24. März 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> .. Würde gerne ins Fitnessstudio gehen, nur irgendwie hab/finde ich keine Zeit für.


Doch, die findest Du bestimmt.
Ich gehe inzwischen auch wieder regelmäßig ins Studio - morgens um 7.30 vor meiner Arbeit. 2x die Woche. Und inzwischen finde ich das richtig gut. Ich höre beim Training meine gute Mucke und gehe entspannt anschließend zur Arbeit 
Wo ist Dein Zeitproblem? Vielleicht kann ich Dir einen Rat geben.


MelleD schrieb:


> .. Ich will dieses Gefühl nicht haben... Aber es geht nicht weg
> Mir ist gerade zum Heulen zumute.


Das geht weg. 
Schau mal raus: Die Sonne scheint, die Vögel zwitschern, die ersten Knospen sind da. Das Leben ist schön. Wenn es gerade nicht schön ist, kannst du vielleicht etwas daran ändern!
Als allererstes:
- Nicht zu sehr unter Druck setzen. Eine positive Ausstrahlung ist wichtiger als jedes Kilo weniger. 
- Tue etwas für Dich selbst. Etwas, was Du schon immer mal machen wolltest.
- Tanke Sonne, die fehlt nach dem Winter.
Und gib Dir einen kleinen Schubs, damit Du wieder ein bißchen in Schwung kommst und deine persönlichen Ziele erreichen kannst.


----------



## MelleD (24. März 2011)

Danke für die Ratschläge.
Fühl mich hier verstanden! 

Das komische ist ja, dass ich das alles weiß: raus, an die Sonne, was schönes machen etc.
Zeitproblem liegt eher darin, dass ich versuche, meine Arbeit vernünftig zu machen, pünktlich nach Hause zu meinem Schatz zu fahren, die Zeit mit ihm zu geniessen. Will auch nicht, dass er sich zurückgesetzt fühlt... 
ist gerade irgendwie alles ein bisschen kompliziert und vollkommen unmöglich, es allen recht zu machen. Das muss ich einfach mal verstehen.
Kopf, hörst du? 

Samstag hab ich mich mit meiner Freundin zum Frühstücken verabredet, das wird sicherlich gut tun, bei schönem Wetter quatschen und essen! 

Danke fürs ausheulen


----------



## murmel04 (24. März 2011)

eingentlich schon seit gestern, hab ich mir doch diese woche nachmittags frei genommen, damit ich unter der woche auch mal rauskomme und nun hab ich seit gester die SEUCHE erst frost, dann glühn und nun husten ohne ende und keine ahnung woher

dann heute die zweite meinung wg. meiner schulter und nun sagt der dasselbe wie der erste und nach der frage wie lange außer gefecht, meint er doch min. 6 wochen
und dann hat er auch noch eine beginnende daumengelenksarthrose festgestellt. oh man ich werde/ bin alt, glaube es wird zeit für die kugel.

oh da hab ich noch eine technikfrage an euch, ich bekommen die abschlußkappen von meinen ergongriffen nicht an den lenker, gibt es da irgendeinen trick? (ok gehört hier nicht hin, aber vielleicht könnte ihr mir doch helfen.)

danke lg


----------



## swe68 (24. März 2011)

@ Melle, das Quatschen tut sicher gut und - nein - man kann es nicht immer jedem Recht machen, es ist nur ganz wichtig, öfters Zeit für sich selber zu haben.

@ murmel
gute Besserung!


----------



## BineMX (24. März 2011)

@Melle: das Gefühl kenn ich nur zu gut!! Bei mir hilft dann eine gehörige Portion Selbstmitleid (das darf man manchmal) ein gutes Buch und ne Tüte Chips. (zum Glück kommt das sehr sehr selten vor) danach gehts mir meist besser und ich reiß mich am Riemen, muß ja dann auch die Chips wieder abstrampeln  und schon ist man draußen an der frischen Luft!
Und ins Studio will ich auch schon ewig wieder....find auch keine Zeit dafür... sind aber eigentlich nur Ausreden bei mir  Im Grunde liegts wohl daran, daß ich mich den großen Wandspiegeln erst wieder stellen will, wenn ein paar Kilos weg sind.... 

@murmel:  ohje gute Besserung!


----------



## mystik-1 (24. März 2011)

..ich kurzfristig/außerplanmäßig genervt bin 



@  
gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (24. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ich mich maßlos über mich selbst ärgere und über einen großen französischen Sportdiscounter der auch fahrräder vertreibt wo auch meins her ist ....
> Bin heute zu nem kleinen Fahrradladen in meinem Nachbarort weil ich endlich mal die Sattelfrage klären wollte un probe fahren wollte...
> Auf dem Weg dorthin ist mir aufgefallen dass die Hinterradbremse nicht wirklich zieht,gleich mal den netten Mann im fahrradladen gefragt und der ist Probe gefahren und dann kam der Schock:
> 1. der bremsbelag ist platt ich brauch einen neuen  -> kosten 20euro
> ...


Du Greenhorn, das nächste Mal gibst Du die Sachen bei dem kleinen Budget, über das Du verfügst, nicht zum Radhändler, sondern lässt Dich von uns zum Selbermachen anleiten. Hörst Du? Oder ist Dein Rad noch zuhause und wir können Dir das Entlüften von Scheibenbremsen (5 min Arbeit) noch erklären? 






 DU NASE! *sanft knurrt*


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. März 2011)

Nee is noch nix gemacht, wollt erst aufs geld vom neuen Monat warten
Ich hab das entlüften schonma in nem schrauberworkshop fürs motorrad gesehen aber dafür brauch man doch spezialwerkzeug oder net (also auch fürs fahrrad)?Un wie siehts aus mit bremsbeläge wechseln könnt ich das auch selber hinkriegen?Wo sich die Frage wieder aufdrängt welche ich denn nehmen soll?Fahre ne Avid juicy three...
Wenn ihr meint dass wir das gemeinsam hinkriegen


----------



## MelleD (25. März 2011)

@swe
Danke nochmal für den Tip mit vor der Arbeit ins Studio zu gehen, das ziehe ich gerade in meine Tagesplanung mit ein! So kann man sich schön auspowern! 
Kann ich zwar weniger schlafen, aber was sein muss, muss sein. 

Hatte mich eigentlich auf Sonntag gefreut, da sollte nen Seminar in unserem Direktionsbüro sein, Persönlichkeitsstruktur wird da ausgewertet und so (hört sich schlimmer an, als es ist, ich steh auf so nen Scheiß) 
Nu fällt es aus oder ist verschoben, schon zum 2. Mal.

PS: Gehört hier nicht rein, sondern in den anderen, aber meine Laune hebt sich wieder, quatsch machen und quatschen und einfach mal die Füße hochlegen funzen!


----------



## ole88 (25. März 2011)

ich hab spätschicht und wir ham locker 20° und ich kann nich raus, dafür wenns regnet frei, jaaaanz toll


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. März 2011)

Ich habe gerade meinen heutigen "blÃ¶den Tag" in meinem Blog beschrieben. Ist ein bisschen zu lang, um es hierher zu koperen. Klickt halt mal rÃ¼ber, vielleicht trÃ¤gt es ja zu Eurer Erheiterung bei. Ich diene immer gern als schlechtes Vorbild und Belustigungsobjekt...


----------



## Principiante (25. März 2011)

@ Bergradlerin :  


entschuldigung...

Da hast du ja wirklich einen gelungenen Tag gehabt... _immer noch grins._..


So, nun ich.
Freude oh Freude,  meine roten Pedalen sind angekommen... _natürlich darf ich sie beim Zoll abholen_...
Heutiger Dollarkurs ist höher, als wie ich sie gekauft habe, daher 1.- drüber _und wie fein, 6.- dem Zoll gespendet_... 
Nun denn, sind ja immer noch um einiges günstiger gewesen, also trotzdem okay.
So, mit glitzernden Augen aufgemacht _und ne' Flappe gezogen, äh, was sind denn das für Pins? hab ich nicht so bestellt..._








Seht sie euch an, jetzt muss ich mir tatsächlich noch andere Pins holen und reinschrauben. Hoffentlich geht das überhaupt, da diese ja durchgeschraubt sind?!?
Kennt Ihr diese Art? Sind gar nicht so scharf, darum werden sie auch nicht so gut beißen, oder?
Schei.., hab keine Lust die zurückzuschicken, das klappt doch eh nicht.
Blöder Tag...


LG, Principiante!


----------



## alet08 (25. März 2011)

Nimm doch einfach Madenschrauben (meine kamen mit anderen pins) 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Principiante (25. März 2011)

ja, ich gehe nachher mal in den Baumarkt...


----------



## Silvermoon (25. März 2011)

... Ärger mit der Kollegin nächste Woche wohl vorprogrammiert ist, weil gewisse Entscheidungen im Alleingang gefallen sind, die auch anders hätten gelöst werden können und die einem heute den Tag vermiest haben. Schön, wenn solche Leute ihren heutigen Urlaubstag dann genießen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (25. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meinen heutigen "blöden Tag" in meinem Blog beschrieben. Ist ein bisschen zu lang, um es hierher zu koperen. Klickt halt mal rüber, vielleicht trägt es ja zu Eurer Erheiterung bei. Ich diene immer gern als schlechtes Vorbild und Belustigungsobjekt...


Ui..dann ist das Einrad-radeln ja erstmal gestrichen. Schade.
kannst Du mit dem Sprunggelenk noch laufen? Nimmst Du auch ein bisschen Eis zum Kühlen des gepierct/gestanzten Lochs an der Ferse? 





 Gute Genesung! und vor allem: möge Dich die Misthinterpfote heute nacht schlafen lassen!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (25. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Nee is noch nix gemacht, wollt erst aufs geld vom neuen Monat warten
> Ich hab das entlÃ¼ften schonma in nem schrauberworkshop fÃ¼rs motorrad gesehen aber dafÃ¼r brauch man doch spezialwerkzeug oder net (also auch fÃ¼rs fahrrad)?Un wie siehts aus mit bremsbelÃ¤ge wechseln kÃ¶nnt ich das auch selber hinkriegen?Wo sich die Frage wieder aufdrÃ¤ngt welche ich denn nehmen soll?Fahre ne Avid juicy three...
> Wenn ihr meint dass wir das gemeinsam hinkriegen


*1. EntlÃ¼ften:*

*Magura* EntlÃ¼ften: Kurzform - Video - MTB-Magazin - Maguras offizielle Anleitung 
*
SRAM-Avid* EntlÃ¼ften:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mg6NbIjmOM"]YouTube        - Avid_Juicy7_Bleed[/nomedia] - MTB-Magazin - Avids offizielle Anleitung 
schÃ¶ne englische Anleitung mit guten Fotos

dazu brauchst du das "mini Servicekit" (bei Magura)- kostet so um die 30 Euro. Hier z.B. ist es recht preiswert derzeit, kannst aber selbst nochmal googeln. - bei Avid ist es meistens teurer, heisst "Bleeding kit" und ist Hier supergÃ¼nstig (19â¬) zu haben, aber google, wie gesagt lieber selbst auch ob Shopbewertung.

*2. BelÃ¤ge:*
Auf Ã¤hnlichen Seiten (und jeweils im Manual) findest Du auch die Anleitung, BelÃ¤ge zu wechseln. Bremsenname plus das was du machen willst googeln, du findest viele Videos, Bildanleitungen und Blogs. 

Einfach selbst machen, wenn es nicht klappt kannste immernoch zum HÃ¤ndler Deines geringsten Misstrauens oder zum Bikekumpel. Wichtig: Mutig zuschauen, lernen, einfach machen, klappt und war garnicht schwer. Wie im Beruf so auch am Fahrrad 

Bei der Auswahl der BelÃ¤ge gibt Dir besser jemand anderes einen zusÃ¤tzlichen guten Rat. Im Zweifelsfall Original. Allerdings sind BelÃ¤ge an der Felge immer von der Materialkombination Felge+Belag abhÃ¤ngig, an der Scheibe wird es nicht anders sein. Guten HÃ¤ndler fragen, die reparieren sowas heutzutage hÃ¤ufig, und haben was auf Lager, ein bisschen finanziell das Know-How des HÃ¤ndlers unterstÃ¼tzen kann man ja schliesslich auch. 






 und nun ab, frisch ans Werk.


----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2011)

@principiante : ich glaub  ´diese pins sind nicht austauschbar .... 

@füchsin : entlüften in 5 minuten ....pffff - hätt´ich auch gern mal - mindestens 40 dauert es bei mir , bis alle blasen draussen sind und die dinger wieder knackig zieh´n ...


----------



## Principiante (26. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @principiante : ich glaub  ´diese pins sind nicht austauschbar ....




Doch, kannste ganz normal rausschrauben.
hier im Baumarkrt kosten 6 st. 2,60...
(40 brauch ich )
Bekomme ich ja fast neue Pedalen für 

Wir haben aber natürlich auch Schraubengroßhandel in Berlin, hab schon im Internet geguckt, kostet 1 in Niro 0,10 Cent ..., also 4.- gesamt. fahr ich Mo hin.
Gibt da aber nur Edelstahl, ist doch egal, oder...

Vielleicht mach ich noch ne' Großbestellung?
 Braucht jemand von Euch Ersatzpins? Meldet Euch bis So Abend.
Gibt alle Größen da.
Versand kann ja nicht teuer sein.


LG, Principiante!


----------



## Tintera (26. März 2011)

827344 - 62


----------



## Principiante (26. März 2011)

Tintera schrieb:


> 827344 - 62




 danke.

Brauch jetzt aber doch nur 8, hab' die jetzt drin sind aufgebohrt und mit Zentrierbohrer versenkt. ( Da ich mal wieder nicht warten konnte )

 Sind jetzt jedenfalls schön bissig-... _oder biestig_ 


Jetzt montier ich aber zusätzlich noch 2 pro Pedal am Innenfuss, mein Schatzi love schneidet mir da Gewinde rein.

Frau weiß sich eben doch zu helfen...  _okay, okay, geb's ja zu... natürlich mit Unterstützung des starken Geschlechts..._

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (26. März 2011)

@greenhorn-biker:

Weiß nicht bei welcher "Apotheke Radhändler" du warst, aber ich bekam meine Bremse für schlappe  5,- entlüftet! Aber  40,- sind ganz schön heftig veranschlagt  Mann, Mann, Mann... - gibt´s da nicht noch nen anderen Händler in deiner Gegend???


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. März 2011)

@ silvermoon: Ja ich weiß auch net...
Das is halt der nächste Händler von mir aus un er machte auf mich eigentlich nen guten eindruck weil er auch selber bikes baut un der hauptaugenmerk auf MTB liegt, allerdings auch nur en kleiner Laden http://www.voralb-custom.de/
Viel weiter kann ich allerdings nicht fahren weil ich kein auto hab und man auch in den stuttgarter bussen keine fahrräder mitnehmen darf
Hab mich jetzt aber dazu entschlossen es selber zu probieren und hab mir so en Kit bestellt, hoff auch dass ich es hinkrieg aber ich denk mal schlimmer wie vorher kanns wohl net werden


----------



## Silvermoon (26. März 2011)

ach so, greenhorn-biker, dann haste ja leider nicht die große Auswahl, wenn du keine Transportmöglichkeiten hast. Schon doof 
Ok, dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg beim Selberentlüften

Kannst ja mal berichten, wie´s geklappt hat... Ich hab´s, ganz ehrlich, noch nie gemacht. Mir war das Kit zu teuer und so oft benötigt man das nicht. Beim Cube ließ ich das Einkürzen der Bremsleitungen und das Entlüften im Radladen machen. Der nahm für das Kompettprogramm auch nur 20,- Euronen - günstiger wie der Anschaffungspreis für den Kit.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (26. März 2011)

Also ich bin froh über meinen Werkzeugschrank. So ist bei meinen Rädern jetzt alles immer so in Schuss, wie ichs haben möchte. Auf Touren mach ich mir ebenfalls keine Sorgen mehr, da ich weiss, wie mans im Zweifelsfalle selbst repariert und welches Werkzeug ich brauche. Auserdem werden Reparatouren nicht mehr mit schlechtem Gewissen verschleppt, da die Kasse geizig ist. Und ich weiss sofort, wenn mit meinem Rad etwas nicht stimmt, da ichs selbst gebaut und gewartet habe.





 selbst ist die Füchsin!


----------



## Fie (27. März 2011)

Die Sonne rauskommt und ich mir vorher noch Gedanken gemacht habe, was ich für Schuhe bei diesem Regen anziehen soll...
Aber ich bekomme die hintere Scheibe nicht dazu, nicht mehr zu schleifen und ärgere mich grad in Grund und Boden!!! Siehe auch Aufbauthread...


----------



## Silvermoon (27. März 2011)

naja, nennen wir es eher "Heute ist ein trauriger Tag, weil..."

... es innerhalb einer Woche schon den zweiten Motorradfahrer auf der Straße zerlegt hat, an der ich regelmäßig mit dem Bike vorbeikomme. Den Ersten erwischte es in einer scharfen Rechtskurve am Mittwoch, den zweiten Biker nur 50 Meter weiter in der nächsten scharfen Rechtskurve in die Leitplanken.
Eine traurige Bilanz... und die Saison hat erst angefangen


----------



## blutbuche (27. März 2011)

.... ich kein vorderrad für den frosch finde , wo lalles passt ... 20er steckachse , 6-loch aufnahme .....  bei allen angeboten stimmt was nicht ... und wenn das teil dann silber statt schwarz is ... grummel .... ausserdem : wohnungsputz statt biken - urggg .-


----------



## Veloce (28. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... ich kein vorderrad für den frosch finde , wo lalles passt ... 20er steckachse , 6-loch aufnahme .....  bei allen angeboten stimmt was nicht ... und wenn das teil dann silber statt schwarz is ... grummel .... ausserdem : wohnungsputz statt biken - urggg .-



Na . ich hab seit Tagen  die fette Mega Aufräumaktion und es dauert viiieel
länger als gedacht . Unglaublich was sich so alles für Krempel ansammelt .
Aber ohne Radfahren halt ichs nicht lange aus.


----------



## Principiante (28. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... ich kein vorderrad für den frosch finde , wo lalles passt ... 20er steckachse , 6-loch aufnahme .....  bei allen angeboten stimmt was nicht ... und wenn das teil dann silber statt schwarz is ... grummel .... ausserdem : wohnungsputz statt biken - urggg .-



Die hier sind ganz gut :

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Nabe-Atomlab-P-Lite-Felge-schwarz::21704.html


Hier müsstest Du eigentlich auch was finden :


http://www.doublexstore.de/index.php?cat=c1601_Laufraeder-MTB-vorne.html

Oder suchste was ganz bestimmtes?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (28. März 2011)

hmmm, die atomlab seh´n gut aus ... da steht was von schwarz mit grünen endkappen - meinne die die speichen nippel ???? blick da net so  ganz durch - sind da 2 verschiedenen ausführungen gemeint - einmal nur schwarz - einmal schwarz mit grün ? leider geht das bild auch nicht gross machen , dass man was von grün seh´n könnte ... sonst wär´s echt gut .... danke schon mal - wenn noch jemand was nettes weiss... 
aber nicht teurer, wenns geht . ein gutes schwarzes gebrauchtes , wo die nabe ordenlich funzt - KEINE veltec mehr ...) tät´s auch .... greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (28. März 2011)

mit den Endkappen meinen die sicherlich die Kappen an den Achsen.
So versteh ich es.


----------



## blutbuche (28. März 2011)

des kann natürlich auch sein .... würd ´ja dann gut passen....


----------



## MelleD (28. März 2011)

Wie schauts aus mit denen? 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/363741/cat/22
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/363467/cat/22
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/362683/cat/22

Muss dazu sagen, von Laufrädern hab ich keinen Plan


----------



## blutbuche (28. März 2011)

..dem ersten hab ich bereits ´n angebot gemacht ... die beiden anderen sind mit zu teuer ...


----------



## velo1981 (28. März 2011)

Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr weiter. 

Die letzten vier Wochen war ich krank, so richtig, virusgrippe...jetzt hab ich schon wieder halsschmerzen seit gestern. Ich könnte wirklich kotzen. Wo ist eigentlich ein Immunsystem, wenn man eins braucht? Draußen ist mega Wetter und ich fühl mich einfach schlapp. 
Momentan nehme ich auch orthomol immun, also vitaminchen und darmflora aufbau, aber irgendwie dauert das wohl, bis das was ins lot bringt. Der Arzt meinte zumindest, ich soll das jetzt ne weile nehmen.

Ach ja und als kleines Toping: Die Waage hasst mich. 

Tipps? 

Nackt um ne Ulme tanzen bei Vollmond???


----------



## swe68 (28. März 2011)

Orthomol immun nehme ich auch, vermutlich noch für sehr lange Zeit. Mein Immunsystem ist durch chronische Krankheit massiv geschädigt. Es hilft aber wirklich erst bei Dauereinnahme. Ich ergänze es noch durch was anderes. 
Nicht ungeduldig werden! Gegen Halsschmerzen helfen Salzbonbons und mit Salz gurgeln, ansonsten - frische Luft und eine positive Einstellung 
Ich werde die Überreste meiner Erkältung auch nicht los. Beim Biken muss ich halt aufpassen (nicht auskühlen, etc) - aber es wird jeden Tag ein kleines bißchen besser


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. März 2011)

ich bin völlig am ende mit den nerven
habs heute mit dem entlüften versucht weil das kit kam (un ich ja wieder mal net warten konnte) und es endete in einem desaster...
Hab mal hinten angefangen weil ich da ja sowieso die bremsbeläge wechseln musste...alles ausgebaut anleitung zur hand genommen und auf gings
Das Ende vom Lied war,dass ich ungefähr die halbe flasche öl gebraucht hab weil mehr auf mir und dem boden war als in der leitung, ich 2 Stunden gebraucht hab (jaaa für EINE bremsleitung!!!) un es im endeffekt net besser is als vorher
Mittlerweile bin ich froh dass es wenigstens so wie vorher geworden ist und dass ich jetzt normal fahren kann
Ich glaub nochmal tu ich mir das nicht an...


----------



## Silberfuechsin (29. März 2011)

Na, ich glaube, das Öl bekommst du auch billiger im Handel als vom Hersteller. Da musste mal googeln. 
Und was denkst Du, hat nicht richtig beim Entlüften funktioniert?


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2011)

....lass das entlüften lieber nen fachmann machen - beim ersten mal kann das schon mal so enden , wie du es beschreibst ... lieber mal wo zugucken , dann erst selber dran wagen . ich hatte da auch schon einige unschöne erlebnisse, mit der grünen pampe ..

@swe : ..bei mir hat salz noch nie gegen halsschmerzen geholfen -- kann locabiosol 


spray empfehlen - schmeckt zwar wie katzenpipi , aber hilft auch wirklich !! un d 
schnell !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. März 2011)

nee um das Öl gehts mir net...hab mir extra ne große flasche genommen
Iwie hatte ich das gefühl es zieht iwo luft...die eine Seite hatte ich zu un wollt auf der anderen die letzten Luftblasen rausziehen un es hat iwie gar keinen unterdruck aufgebaut,ich befürchte es lag an dem Kit dass der schlauch net dicht war an der spritzenspitze.Einmal is mir dann nämlich auch der schlauch abgeflogen!!
Naja ich werds jetzt erstma so lassen un  hoffen dass jetzt durch die knoddelei keine bösen überraschungen beim bremsen kommen


----------



## Silvermoon (29. März 2011)

Upps, da hör ich ja richtigen Frust raus! Kann ich verstehn greenhorn...

Nee, von sowas lass ich auch die Finger weg! Wenn das nicht gleich auf Anhieb klappt, dann könnt ich mich auch tierisch  Deswegen hab ich das auch machen lassen. Klar kann man das auch lernen selber zu tun, aber ich bin nicht gerade die Geduldigste


----------



## Silberfuechsin (29. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> nee um das Öl gehts mir net...hab mir extra ne große flasche genommen
> Iwie hatte ich das gefühl es zieht iwo luft...die eine Seite hatte ich zu un wollt auf der anderen die letzten Luftblasen rausziehen un es hat iwie gar keinen unterdruck aufgebaut,ich befürchte es lag an dem Kit dass der schlauch net dicht war an der spritzenspitze.Einmal is mir dann nämlich auch der schlauch abgeflogen!!
> Naja ich werds jetzt erstma so lassen un  hoffen dass jetzt durch die knoddelei keine bösen überraschungen beim bremsen kommen


Was ich nicht ganz kapiere: wie kann die Leitung von der Spritze abfliegen, wenn Du sie korrekt draufgeschraubt hast? Auch der Adapter der Leitung zur Bremsleitung wird doch geschraubt. 

Wenn an der Verbindung Spritze/Leitung eine Undichtigkeit sein sollte, könntest Du das unter Wasser beweisen, indem Du die Spritze mit Luft füllst, den Schlauch aufsteckst, ihn vorne zuhälst und dann in der Schraubung Luftblasen aufsteigen müssten. - Das wäre natürlich Grund zur Reklamation.

Gruss


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. März 2011)

@silberfüchsin
weil ich das "billigkit" habe wo man den schlauch einfach nur auf die spritzenspitze drauf steckt


----------



## anne waffel (30. März 2011)

versuche es einmal ganz ohne Schlauch! Mit ein bisschen quetschen und fummeln kann die Spritze auch direkt angesetzt werden 

Anne...Piekse


----------



## Principiante (30. März 2011)

......

Dämpfer von meinem Canyon im Ar...

Muss ich einschicken, seufz.Wo am WE so schönes Wetter wird...

LG, Principiante!

_ Ein Glück hab ich ja noch mein Ghost , werden die Sprünge eben nicht so hoch- oder tief, je nachdem..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (31. März 2011)

Das Wetter hier schlägt mir voll aufs Gemüt. 

Dann ist auffer Arbeit mal mächtig was schiefgelaufen... Mal gucken, ob ich es irgendwie wieder glatt gebügelt bekomm... Drückt die Daumen!


----------



## Nuala (31. März 2011)

Ach Melle, kenn ich... sitze auch noch vor der Statistik und irgendwie will sie nicht so wie ich. Aber wie heißt es noch so schön: Nur Mut, alles wird gut!


----------



## MelleD (1. April 2011)

Ja, hat sich auch alles wieder geregelt, aber so dufte ist es auch nicht, wenn was gehörig schief läuft...
Und wenn man das eine erfolgreich erledigt hat, steht schon der nächste Mist auffer Matte...
Morgen erstmal anfangen, zu joggen, Kopf freikriegen und mal nicht an die Arbeit denken. Hinzu kommt noch, dass dieser Monat und der nächste finanziell echt mies ist, doppelte Belastungen durch Krankenkasse etc. Wollte mir doch nen paar Bikeklamotten kaufen, das verschieb ich dann mal getrost auf Juni


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. April 2011)

ich HEUTE eine Zahlungserinnerung von einer Druckerpatrone erhalten hab, die ich für meinen Freund am 14.12.2010!!! bestellt hab, und die bis heute noch nicht angekommen ist
Das war zufällig in dem Zeitraum wo es so viel geschneit hat un das totale Chaos war, aber wie gesagt sie is heut noch net da
Leider habe ich auch keine Paketverfolgungsnummer gekriegt wo ich es hätte nachprüfen können.
Kennt sich da vllt jemand aus wies rechtlich aussieht?Müssen die mir beweisen, dass das Paket net angekommen is oder muss ich das beweisen?
Was mich auch wundert dass die zahlungserinnerung so spät kommt,sind das normalerweise net 30 tage


----------



## scylla (1. April 2011)

@greenhorn-biker
rechtlich kenne ich mich leider nicht so aus.
Aber ich würde da erst mal anrufen und mit denen reden. Also fragen, ob die sich sicher sind, dass sie das Paket rausgeschickt haben, und ob sie die Sendungs-Nummer raussuchen können. Normalerweise sollte doch so ein Paket auch gegen Unterschrift oder sonst eine Bestätigung abgegeben werden. Das könnte man dann bei der Post oder dem sonstigen Paket-Dienst erfragen. 

Diesen Winter hatte ich auch ein paar Mal ziemlichen Ärger mit DHL. Scheint wohl in der Tat zeitweise ein bisschen Chaos geherrscht zu haben. Aber hat sich nach einigem Hin und Her und vielen Telefonaten Gott sei Dank aufklären lassen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. April 2011)

Hatte ne bestätigung gekriegt dass das Paket abgeschickt worden ist...als es nach 2 wochen immer noch net da war hab ich mal dort angerufen un die haben im computer nachgeguckt un gemeint es könnte jeden tag kommen
Ich denke das Problem ist dass es jetzt schon so lang her ist und die Post wohl die daten schon gelöscht hat


----------



## scylla (1. April 2011)

Hoffentlich ist's noch nicht gelöscht. 
Ich würde mich trotzdem gleich mal ans Telefon klemmen und es wenigstens versuchen. Und nicht kleinkriegen lassen 
Drück dir die Daumen!

PS: schau dir doch nochmal die AGB von dem Versandhandel an. Da muss eigentlich was drin stehen, wie der Versand geregelt ist.


----------



## Pantalaimon (1. April 2011)

Weil Chainy mein Packet verbummelt hat und es sich jetzt um Wochen nach hinten zieht bis ich nach meinem Kreuzbandriss endlich wieder fahren kann- ich glaube mein leben hasst mich!!!!


----------



## Nuala (2. April 2011)

... unser nachbar um 8:00 uhr auf die idee kam mit dem hochdruckreiniger seiner terasse sauberzumacen und sein fußboden quasi unsere schlafzimmerdecke ist. danke claus für soviel rücksicht am samstag morgen


----------



## murmel04 (2. April 2011)

oh das kenne ich, haben jetzt an der leeren haushälfte einen nachbarn bekommen. die schneiden jetzt schon die ganze woche steine für den außenbereich

unter der woche bin ich nicht da, also da störts nicht, aber heute, nix mit terasse denn da bekommt man nach ner zeit einen hörschaden
und bei tempo wo die haben wird das noch wochen dauern

na hoffentlich ist wenigstens am sonntag ruhe.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (2. April 2011)

..mein hinterrad eiert... und nun??


----------



## Nuala (2. April 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ..mein hinterrad eiert... und nun??



zentrieren?!


----------



## chayenne06 (2. April 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> zentrieren?!



ja es muss eh demnächst mal wieder durchgechecked werden... also hilft nichts wie ab zum händler...


----------



## Silberfuechsin (2. April 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hatte ne bestätigung gekriegt dass das Paket abgeschickt worden ist...als es nach 2 wochen immer noch net da war hab ich mal dort angerufen un die haben im computer nachgeguckt un gemeint es könnte jeden tag kommen
> Ich denke das Problem ist dass es jetzt schon so lang her ist und die Post wohl die daten schon gelöscht hat






 Sendungsverfolgung von DHL Du brauchst nur dort die Sendungsnummer einzugeben.


----------



## swe68 (2. April 2011)

Sie hat keine Sendungsnummer.
Nur die Lieferfirma kann nachprüfen. Aber ich fürchte, die DHL löscht das nach einiger Zeit.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (2. April 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Sie hat keine Sendungsnummer.
> Nur die Lieferfirma kann nachprüfen. Aber ich fürchte, die DHL löscht das nach einiger Zeit.


Ich denke auch, so etwa 3 Monate. Das wäre Pech. Es sei denn, es gäbe sowas wie einen Käuferschutz. Aber der gilt üblicherweise auch nicht so lange, wenn man sich nicht zurückmeldet. Da sind wohl ca 80 euro weg...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. April 2011)

Alles geklärt...nachdem ich eine wutentbrannte email geschickt hatte bekam ich diese Antwort!

_Hallo,_

_Sie haben Recht. Die Ware ist zu uns zurückgekommen weil  ein Adressfehler vorlag. Wir haben eine Gutschrift erstellt und Sie können die  Mahnung als nichtig ansehen._

_MfG_
_D.Lampen

_Ich finde es unglaublich dass die Firmen immer noch meinen dass jemand trotzdem die rechnung bezahlen würde


----------



## scylla (2. April 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> [/FONT][/I]Ich finde es unglaublich dass die Firmen immer noch meinen dass jemand trotzdem die rechnung bezahlen würde



Na ja, wahrscheinlich ist da einfach jemandem ein Fehler unterlaufen und die "Rücksendung" wurde nicht korrekt im System eingetragen. 
Ist ja jetzt alles geklärt und sogar recht unkompliziert


----------



## swe68 (3. April 2011)

@ greenhorn-biker
jeder macht mal Fehler. Ist doch super, dass es sich so einfach aufgeklärt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (4. April 2011)

schlüsselbeinbruch
downhill ausfall ca. 2-3 monate
ich könnt kotzen
donnerstag dann OP


----------



## scylla (4. April 2011)

Du Ärmste 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Nuala (4. April 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> schlüsselbeinbruch
> downhill ausfall ca. 2-3 monate
> ich könnt kotzen
> donnerstag dann OP



Oh nein, du Arme! Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## KurzerFlo (4. April 2011)

... ich immer noch kein Rad fahren darf und die Sonne so herrlich scheint. Danke an die Lungenentzündung!


----------



## Schnitte (4. April 2011)

ich danke euch für die Genesungswünsche


----------



## MelleD (4. April 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> schlüsselbeinbruch
> downhill ausfall ca. 2-3 monate
> ich könnt kotzen
> donnerstag dann OP


 
autschn, gute Besserung 

ich bin total erkältet, keine Ahnung, woher. 
Nase zu, Stirnhöhlen zu. Kopfschmerzen lassen sich schon erahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (4. April 2011)

@Schnitte



Schnitte schrieb:


> schlüsselbeinbruch
> downhill ausfall ca. 2-3 monate
> ich könnt kotzen
> donnerstag dann OP



Ist das am WE in Thale passiert? Ein paar Posts zuvor hattest Du, glaube ich jedenfalls, Thale erwähnt. War am WE auch da und bin mit dem HT (vorn FW 140) dort heil runtergeschlichen. Die Strecke ist ganz schön rumpelig.

Dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und toi toi toi für die Op!!!


----------



## Schnitte (4. April 2011)

joar war in Thale
aber an dem Zielsprung. Die Strecke selbst fand ich echt gut zu fahren...doofer Beton unten


----------



## chayenne06 (4. April 2011)

...leider ein negatives telefonat mit der bausparkasse gehabt...ein wie sich nun herausstellte "unfähiger" mitarbeiter hat mir da vor 2 Jahren "leider" was falsches erzählt


----------



## Votec Tox (4. April 2011)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. April 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> joar war in Thale
> aber an dem Zielsprung. Die Strecke selbst fand ich echt gut zu fahren...doofer Beton unten



Gute Besserung! Komplizierter Bruch, da OP? Oder ist es Heutzutage nicht mehr üblich es einfach zusammenwachsen zu lassen?
Drücke die Daumen für eine schnelle Heilung! Was kanns Du den denn während der 3 Monate für Alternativsport machen - nach einer ersten Ruhepause - oder ist absolute Ruhe besser? 
Was hattest Du für Protektoren an? Interessiert mich nur, da ich beim Endurofahren schon ein paar Mal heftig auf die Schulter gefallen bin und immer Glück hatte aber Angst vor einem Schlüsselbeinbruch habe.
Grüße!


----------



## lucie (4. April 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> joar war in Thale
> aber an dem Zielsprung. Die Strecke selbst fand ich echt gut zu fahren...doofer Beton unten



Jepp, mit mehr FW vorn+hinten ist die Strecke sicher gut zu fahren, aber mit HT - naja, da hoppelt's doch schon ganz schön. War aber trotzdem ganz lustig. Die Jumps habe ich natürlich gekonnt ausgelassen (bin ja nicht verrückt). 
Den Zielsprung hat man aber offensichtlich modifiziert. Da klaffte doch zwischen Sprung-und Landehügel (oder wie das heißt) mal ein großes NICHTS.


----------



## Schnitte (4. April 2011)

Protektoren hatte ich ein Safety Jacket von 661 an. Was irgendwas um die 120  gekostet hat.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Safety Jacket mit einem Preis von 250  das alles verhindert hätte. Vielleicht kann mir jmd. da was anderes empfehlen?! Neuen Helm muss ich sowieso kaufen, denn am Kopf ist einiges blau 

ansonsten finde ich es persönlich sehr dämmlich, dass nach den Sprüngen sofort Beton kommt. Denke der Sturz ins Laub oder auf den Waldboden wäre besser gewesen. doch jetzt ist es zu spät

komplizierter Bruch ist es nicht, sondern einfach zu nahe am Schultergelenk gebrochen, wodurch das Zusammenwachsen eventuell schief geht, wenn man es nicht operiert...
und wenn das passiert, dann müssen sie es operieren und den knochen erneut brechen...das wäre nun auch nicht der idealfall...

ansonsten werde ich hoffentlich bald wieder den Jungs aus meinem Rennradteam folgen können. Solange werde ich Rollentraining machen und dann schnellstmöglich wieder mit Krafttraining anfangen...
hat jmd. erfahrung mit Platten im Körper? Kann man damit wieder Downhillfahren?


----------



## scylla (4. April 2011)

Wie war das nochmal? Doubles gefährden die Gesundheit?
Ich weiß schon, warum ich solche Teile konsequent meide... mit 5-6 km/h irgendwelche Blocker-Trails runterzirkeln tut im Zweifelsfall nicht so sehr weh 

Toitoitoi für die OP! *daumendrück*


----------



## swe68 (4. April 2011)

auch von mir alles Gute 
Das wird schon!


----------



## KlitzeKleine (5. April 2011)

- mein Kollege krank is und ich alles alleine machen musste, inkl. Überstunden
- mein Fahrradträger per Paketdienst kam aber der Grundträger verschollen is 
- ich totale Kopfschmerzen hab
- und weil noch nich ma Bergfest is, ich will endlich WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2011)

Bin jetzt auch ein paar Tage ruhiger gestellt.
Arbeite mich langsam nach oben. Vor 2 Wochen Blockade 6. Halswirbel, am Wochenende einer drüber. Ganz schön doofe Sache, wenn man nicht links und rechts gucken kann. Ich soll dann mal nach 60 km Bike nicht mehr unbedingt nen Trail fahren. Und fürs Klettern hab ich eh schon ne Prismabrille.


----------



## swe68 (6. April 2011)

... ich mich krank fühle und keine Zeit habe, um krank zu sein. 
Also schleppe ich mich zur Arbeit


----------



## Schnitte (6. April 2011)

kleines Update:
Schlüsselbein braucht keine OP  in 2 Monaten darf ich wieder in den Bikepark (allerdings erstmal nur die Strecken fahren die ich in und auswendig kann) 
aber nun bin ich erstmal beruhigter


----------



## Votec Tox (6. April 2011)

Hallo Schnitte!
Das klingt ja positiv! Und zwei Monate sind doch o.k. - wenn ich bedenke, daß ich vor zwei Jahren nach so einem lächerlichen Innenbandanriß im Knie erst nach 3,5 Monaten wieder radeln konnte.

Und zu Deiner Frage, ob ein anderes Protektorenhemd mehr gebracht hätte, denke, daß ein Protektorenhemd bei seitlichen Aufschlägen auf die Schulter also letztendlich eine Stauchung und dann Knickung des Schlüsselbeins ohnehin kaum hilft. Allenfalls dämpft es etwas den Aufschlag und verhindert ötliche Schrammen, Platzwunden. 
Was meint Ihr? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?
Grüße!


----------



## Nuala (6. April 2011)

Die Ursache des Schlüsselbeinbruchs ist häufig ein  Sturz auf den ausgestreckten Arm, wenn man versucht sich beim Stürzen abzufangen. Ein Schlüsselbeinbruch ist der häufigste Bruch bei Radfahrern...


----------



## MelleD (6. April 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> ... ich mich krank fühle und keine Zeit habe, um krank zu sein.
> Also schleppe ich mich zur Arbeit


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Huste mir die Lunge ausm Leib, aber keine Zeit zum Kranksein. 

Toi toi toil, dass es nicht schlimmer wird!


----------



## swe68 (6. April 2011)

Dir auch


----------



## blutbuche (6. April 2011)

......weil es meinem welli mies geht und er nachher in die klinik muss , weil die deppen meinen lieblingstrail mit bäumen gepflastert haben und ich heute eine viertel stunde durch den wald schieben durfte ..., weil es regnet und ich entnervt bin ....


----------



## Bienenstich (6. April 2011)

...weil ich heute einfach von allem und jedem unglaublich genervt bin und ich nicht mal weiß wieso. Aber mir geht einfach alles auf den Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (6. April 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Die Ursache des Schlüsselbeinbruchs ist häufig ein  Sturz auf den ausgestreckten Arm, wenn man versucht sich beim Stürzen abzufangen. Ein Schlüsselbeinbruch ist der häufigste Bruch bei Radfahrern...



Genau - bei einem Bauteil würde man dann sagen, erst Stauchung und dann Knickung also Bruch des Schlüsselbeins. Und ich denke eben, daß ein Protektorenhem da leider nicht viel hilft. Was würde denn da überhaupt helfen?
Wobei ich bei meinen Stürzen vom Rad oder von der Enduro festgestellt habe, daß ich eher auf Schulter und Unterarm falle und dann abrolle. Eher nicht auf den ausgestreckten Arm.

Grüße!


----------



## Principiante (6. April 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> kleines Update:
> Schlüsselbein braucht keine OP  in 2 Monaten darf ich wieder in den Bikepark (allerdings erstmal nur die Strecken fahren die ich in und auswendig kann)
> aber nun bin ich erstmal beruhigter




toi,toi,toi!
Haste ja nochmal Glück im Unglück gehabt!
Wenn ich das höre, fahre ich wieder ganz ängstlich...
Auch von mir gute Besserung!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## anne waffel (6. April 2011)

Bienenstich schrieb:


> ...weil ich heute einfach von allem und jedem unglaublich genervt bin und ich nicht mal weiß wieso. Aber mir geht einfach alles auf den Sack



bestimmt PMS.

Anne...Hormone


----------



## Bienenstich (7. April 2011)

anne waffel schrieb:


> bestimmt PMS.
> 
> Anne...Hormone




nee leider nicht. dann hätte ich wenigsten was gehabt, worauf ich es hätte schieben können


----------



## chayenne06 (7. April 2011)

...ich ein stück von meinem fingernagel abgerissen habe... 

und mein radl noch beim check up ist....

aber: es gibt wesentlich schlimmeres


----------



## blutbuche (8. April 2011)

fingernagel abgerissen - is nicht dein ernst , oder ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (8. April 2011)

Wieso nicht??? Wenn dir die Hälfte von deinem Nagel abgerissen wäre freust dich dann darüber??? Stehst wohl auf schmerzen?? 

Außerdem darf jeder hier begründen warum heute ein doofer Tag ist..
Noch dazu hatte ich geschrieben dass es auch noch schlimmeres gibt
 
Tzzz. Weiber...


----------



## Nuala (8. April 2011)

... ich heute den ganzen Nachmittag bei schönem Wetter im Büro hocke und das Sportprogramm für andere organisiere anstatt selbst auf den Trails unterwegs zu sein. Die, die gerne sporteln wollen können nicht und die, die können wollen nicht... das Leben ist so ungerecht!


----------



## blutbuche (8. April 2011)

@chayenne : ...okay , wenn es mit wehtun verbunden war , versteh´ichs natürlich - dachte , es wäre was rein optisches ...


----------



## zimtsternchen (8. April 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht??? Wenn dir die Hälfte von deinem Nagel abgerissen wäre freust dich dann darüber??? Stehst wohl auf schmerzen??
> 
> Außerdem darf jeder hier begründen warum heute ein doofer Tag ist..
> Noch dazu hatte ich geschrieben dass es auch noch schlimmeres gibt
> ...




Fingernagel abreissen ist echt nicht schön...  Meine Schwester hat sich mal nen halben Nagel beim Gemüsehobel-abwaschen abgeschnitten... danach ist sie vor Schmerzen in kurz in Ohnmacht gefallen (naja, begünstigt auch durch den Umstand, dass sie kein Blut sehen kann...). Nein nein... das ist definitiv nicht schön...

Aber zum Glück wachsen die nach. *puuuhhh*


----------



## chayenne06 (8. April 2011)

@blutbuche: 
ne so eine bin ich nicht- die wegen ihren fingernägeln schreit wenn einer abbricht!!! 
ne ist schon richtig ab, bis aufs fleisch! 
aber wie schon erwähnt: es gibt wirklich schlimmeres auf dieser welt!! 

@zimtsternchen:
uahhh das hört sich aber nicht gut an- vor diesen gemüsehobeln etc. hab ich äußerst viel respekt!!


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2011)

...:d


----------



## MelleD (9. April 2011)

Kopfschmerzen, und das bei dem schönen Wetter....


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2011)

rasenmähen , unkraut zupfen , vögel saubermachen , wohnung aufräumen ... anstatt zu biken ....AAAABER : morgen !!  greez , k.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. April 2011)

ich schon wieder Probleme mit meiner Hinterradbremse hab
Seit meiner letzten Tour ruckelt es beim Bremsen und im Leerlauf quietscht sie oft.Kann es sein dass die Scheibe nen Schlag hat,könnte sein dass sie von nem Ast getroffen worden is weil ich bissel querfeldein unterwegs war
Was meint ihr?Kennt jemand von euch die Probleme?
Hoff es wird keine teure Sache


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2011)

wenn sie ruckelt , kann sie auch  einfach nur dreckig sein - versuchs mal mit bremsenreiniger !! greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (9. April 2011)

Schnellspanner richtig fest?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. April 2011)

So hab beides beachtet...un es ruckelt un quietscht nicht mehr
Aber die bremse greift nicht mehr richtig
Darf auch kein bremsenreiniger auf die beläge kommen??Hab einfach die Scheibe mit bremsenreiniger abgewischt ohne halt das Rad auszubauen oder war das en fehler?


----------



## Nuala (10. April 2011)

... sitze am sonntag im büro und draussen scheint so herrlich die sonne... hoffentlich schaffe es noch rechtzeit in den wald!


----------



## MelleD (10. April 2011)

Würde dir gerne wenigstens ein Eis vorbeibringen im Büro, ist aber nen bisschen weit weg


----------



## Nuala (10. April 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Würde dir gerne wenigstens ein Eis vorbeibringen im Büro, ist aber nen bisschen weit weg



ach, der gedanke zählt schon


----------



## velo1981 (10. April 2011)

aber die schuhe sind wenigstens geil!


----------



## Schnitte (10. April 2011)

zu Hause sitzen, während die Freunde mit dem DH Bike die Gegend unsicher machen...


----------



## blutbuche (10. April 2011)

...bremse am hr blockiert , dreht sich keine mm mehr - ich hab ´NIX gemacht am bike - es geht einfach nicht mehr . bin am verzweifeln . vorgestern noch ohne probleme gefahren - heute das ... weiss partout nicht , wa ses sein könnte - der schlitz zwischen den brembelägen ist so eng , ich krieg´das rad gar nicht mehr rein !!!!! einer nen tip ???


----------



## Principiante (10. April 2011)

...vorsichtig die Bremsbacken auseinanderdrücken, aber OHNE die Bremsbeläge zu verletzen... und laaaangsam, das Oel muss nämlich langsam zurücklaufen!

Am besten mit einem schmalen Flach-Schraubendreher,- oder Messer, wie gesagt, ganz vorsichtig! 



Aber warum das passiert ist?
Wenn Du es so nicht schaffst, also den Druck nicht lösen kannst, wirst Du wohl ganz aufmachen müssen und neu entlüften, denke ich. 




LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skycrawler (10. April 2011)

...ich die heutige Tour nicht richtig genießen konnte da ich hälfte der Strecke mein Hintern tierisch weh tat 
aber ich hab durchgehalten


----------



## blutbuche (10. April 2011)

oh shit , und bei der quad weiss ich nicht mal , ob`s da so´n kit gibt ...hab nur magura bremsen , ansonsten...
 ach ja , ich hatte das bike zum vorderradwechsel auf den kopf gedreht - kann das dadurch passiert sein  ????????


----------



## chayenne06 (10. April 2011)

kann sein , wenn du die bremse dabei gezogen hast, und dein rad/bremsscheibe dabei nicht drin war?? dann gehen die bremsbacken zu...


----------



## blutbuche (10. April 2011)

nee, nicht am hebel gezogen ... deshalb wunder´ich mich ja so extrem ...


----------



## Bettina (12. April 2011)

...weil ich dachte, ich könnte endlich mal wieder durchstarten und es doch anders kam.
Also wieder Krankenlager statt Trainingslager...


----------



## blutbuche (12. April 2011)

welli doch gestorben ...gestern sah ´s noch so gut aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (12. April 2011)

es heute wieder so ein sch... Tag war, an dem ich meinen Job langsam aber sicher anfange zu hassen 

 und froh bin, den Tag irgendwie schmerzfrei überstanden zu haben


----------



## Spatz79 (14. April 2011)

...
Ich sitze im Büro und habe garnix zu tun.
Das Wetter ist klasse und habe den Bikepark Boppard vorm Büro....


----------



## Honigblume (15. April 2011)

Gestern war ein doofer Tag, weil...

...es wohl unheimlich schwer ist 112 zu rufen wenn jemand regungslos an einer stark befahrenen Straße zur Hauptverkehrszeit am Straßenrand liegt 
Was war ich sauer...

Die noch angehalten haben um zu gucken (!!!) was los ist macht es nicht besser 

Man könnte auf der Straße krepieren und keinen interessiert es


----------



## swe68 (15. April 2011)

Hongiblume, auch meine Erfahrung.
Ich habe mal am hellichten Tag in der Frankfurter Innenstadt einen bewußtlosen Mann auf einer Bushaltestellen-Einfahrt gefunden. 10m weiter saßen 2 Mädchen und aßen Eis. Andere Passanten sind weitergelaufen.
Ich war so geladen, ich habe 112 organisiert und die Mädchen dann gefragt, ob sie sich nicht schämen. Die sind einfach weggegangen. 
Ich glaube, man ist nicht nur aufgeschmissen, wenn einem was in menschenleeren Gegenden passiert.


----------



## Nuala (15. April 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Hongiblume, auch meine Erfahrung.
> Ich habe mal am hellichten Tag in der Frankfurter Innenstadt einen bewußtlosen Mann auf einer Bushaltestellen-Einfahrt gefunden. 10m weiter saßen 2 Mädchen und aßen Eis. Andere Passanten sind weitergelaufen.
> Ich war so geladen, ich habe 112 organisiert und die Mädchen dann gefragt, ob sie sich nicht schämen. Die sind einfach weggegangen.
> Ich glaube, man ist nicht nur aufgeschmissen, wenn einem was in menschenleeren Gegenden passiert.



dafür gibt´s sogar einen begriff aus der sozialpsychologie: bystander effect
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuschauereffekt


----------



## heicube (15. April 2011)

ich Ende März gestürzt bin,7 Stunden Ambulanz mit der Diagnose Tossy 2 hinter mich gebracht habe.10 Tage Rucksackverband.Dann festgestellt habe das mein Finger an der linken Hand nicht dünner und beweglicher wird.Also zum Arzt geröngt mit der Diagnose der obere teil des Fingers steht vollkommen daneben,weiterleiten zur Klinik,und Gestern operiert.Nun 3Wochen Gips dann Drähte entfernen und langsam wieder bewegen.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (15. April 2011)

Hej, ich bräuchte mal dringend Eure Mithilfe bis möglichst morgen früh:
*Die Füchsin hat technische Probleme an ihrem Rad bis morgen zu beheben. *





 Vielen Dank!


----------



## murmel04 (18. April 2011)

meine Tochter sich vorhin gemeldet hat und mitgeteilt hat, dass unser Hund gestern abend eingeschläfert worden ist.

Sie hat die letzten 1,5 Jahre bei ihr gelebt, da sie einfach mehr Zeit hatte.

Na jetzt hoffe ich mal auf das positive Ereigniss dass heute noch erwartet wird, vor allem das da auch alles gut geht.

 Sonst muss ich evtl. Frustschoppen gehen.

lg


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. April 2011)

ich heute morgen von nem Mitbewohner erfahren hab dass unsere Vermieterin einen Bulgaren bei uns ins freie WG-Zimmer einquartiert!!
Find ich nicht so toll weil ich am Wochenende meistens allein in der Wohnung bin (der rest der mannschaft fährt heim ) un ich ehrlich gesagt angst hab mit dem allein in der Wohnung zu sein
Außerdem ziehen die Partner zwei meiner Mitbewohner ein was ich auch nicht so toll find...ab Oktober werden wir dann zu siebt sein anstatt zu viert wie bisherUn dass bei nur einem Bad, mir grauts jetzt schon davor...


----------



## Silvermoon (18. April 2011)

@ greenhorn:

Häää, wie kann eure Vermieterin, vorausgesetzt ohne eure Einwilligung, noch jemanden bei euch einquatieren??? Das kann doch nicht sein. Was sind denn das für Sachen??? Such dir ne andere WG mit klaren Verhältnissen, aber deine jetztige WG scheint mir ja ein echtes "Auffanglager für Gestrandete" zu sein  Wohnt ihr dann aufeinandergestapelt oder wie muss ich mir das dann vorstellen  Ich meine, sieben Leute ist verdammt viel auf einen Haufen, da ist Streß vorprogrammiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. April 2011)

Das Problem is dass wir alle nen einzelnen vertrag haben un praktisch nur ein zimmer gemietet haben!
"Ausgelegt" is die WG für 5 Leute was aber auch hart an der grenze is mit einem Bad un immerhin einem seperaten Klo.Wohn da jetzt auch schon seit dreieinhalb jahren un bis jetzt war immer alles gut.
Ehrlich gesagt is mir auch der aufwand zu groß für ein jahr nochma umzuziehen weil ich nächstes jahr um die Zeit fertig bin mim Studium.
Werd mich trotzdem mal umsehen ob ich vllt noch was besseres find, eine mitbewohnerin die auch keinen bock auf das ganze hat un mit der ich mich gut versteh würd auch mitgehn.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. April 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Das Problem is dass wir alle nen einzelnen vertrag haben un praktisch nur ein zimmer gemietet haben!
> 
> Werd mich trotzdem mal umsehen ob ich vllt noch was besseres find, eine mitbewohnerin die auch keinen bock auf das ganze hat un mit der ich mich gut versteh würd auch mitgehn.



Was wohnungstechnisch heutzutage doch alles möglich ist - unglaublich - das nenne ich mal ne einfallsreiche Vermieterin  Nee, oder???

Aber mal ganz unter uns, ich find´s echt ne Zumutung von der Dame euch die Bude vollzustopfen. Schnapp dir deine Mitbewohnerin und such dir ne nette kleine Bude mit ein bißel mehr Privatsphäre


----------



## Schnitte (20. April 2011)

...weil der Rucksackverband bei der Wärme nervt. Alle Trainieren und ich muss mich mit dem Rollentrainer begnügen...


----------



## Tatü (20. April 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ...weil der Rucksackverband bei der Wärme nervt. Alle Trainieren und ich muss mich mit dem Rollentrainer begnügen...



Ja ja das kenne ich. Zum Glück darf ich wieder nach draussen zum biken. Aber es fehlt nach der langen Zeit mit dem Rucksackverband an Muskulatur und bewegungstechnich geht es auch nur so lala. 

Zum trainieren auf der Rolle kannst du dir einen Rucksackverband aus einem TG-Schlauch basteln um den guten nicht einzuschwitzen.


----------



## Schnitte (21. April 2011)

@Tatü

wie lang ist dein Bruch denn nun her?
Meiner ist jetzt 2,5 Wochen alt, aber es fühlt sich an wie eine Ewigkeit...gute 3,5 Wochen wird es wohl noch dauern bis an Training im Freien denken kann


----------



## chayenne06 (21. April 2011)

...vielleicht meine mitfahrerin und zimmernachbarin zum fahrtechnik camp an den lago ausfällt - das camp geht morgen los über ostern... 

....ich noch auf ein paket mit bikeshorts etc. warte!! ich hoffe es kommt heute noch!!


----------



## chayenne06 (21. April 2011)

...so jetzt ist es wirklich so: meine mitfahrerin muss krank zuhause bleiben. gute besserung!


----------



## Tatü (21. April 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> @Tatü
> 
> wie lang ist dein Bruch denn nun her?
> Meiner ist jetzt 2,5 Wochen alt, aber es fühlt sich an wie eine Ewigkeit...gute 3,5 Wochen wird es wohl noch dauern bis an Training im Freien denken kann



Bei mir war nichts gebrochen. Ich habe mir die Schulter luxiert, mußte in Narkose wieder repositionniert werden. 
Es ist jetzt 6 Wochen her und 3 Wochen hab ich kontinuierlich den Gilchrist getragen.


----------



## Ghost78 (22. April 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...so jetzt ist es wirklich so: meine mitfahrerin muss krank zuhause bleiben. gute besserung!


 
Heute ist ein doooooofer Tag, weil ich nicht mit Chayenne06 an den Lago fahren kann, sondern krank zu Hause bleiben muss.... 
Aber dafür rockt sie das Camp für zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (22. April 2011)

Ich leide gerade an meiner nichtvorhandenen Affinität...
Ich bin es leid, so unbegleitet zu sein... es macht mich depressiv...


----------



## Veloce (22. April 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> Bei mir war nichts gebrochen. Ich habe mir die Schulter luxiert, mußte in Narkose wieder repositionniert werden.
> Es ist jetzt 6 Wochen her und 3 Wochen hab ich kontinuierlich den Gilchrist getragen.



Ich hab den nach maximal einer Woche bzw bei den letzten Luxationen nach ein paar Tagen abgenommen und mit Übungen  zur Muskelkräftigung 
angefangen . Das Gelenk versteift bei so langer Ruhigstelliung .
Du solltest  mit täglicher Krankengymnastik die Haltemuskulatur
aufbauen . Das dauert zwar nochmal zwei Monate lohnt aber die Mühe. 
Ich hab mittlerweile nach erfolgreicher Op das Thema Schulterlux durch.


----------



## Nuala (23. April 2011)

... weil die neue Schnecke von unserem Nachbarn es irgendwie nicht schnallt, dass ihre highheels auf den holzdielen einen irren krach verursachen...


----------



## Silver Phoenix (23. April 2011)

... weil bei meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt mir irgendwas den hinterreifen komlett zerrissen hat und ich jetzt nicht fahren kann.


----------



## 4mate (23. April 2011)

Es wird doch irgendwo in Keiss Offenbach einen Händler geben der bis 12:00 offen hat und Reifen verkaufen kann?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (23. April 2011)

Bremsentlüftungsschraube am Auto abgerissen und wahrscheinlich die Radelrunde heute deswegen ausfällt -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotocase (23. April 2011)

..... Weil meine Federgabel mal wieder wie Sau Ölt(Kein Öl mehr drinn ist) und ich nicht mit meinem Freund zusammen fahren kann!


----------



## Silver Phoenix (24. April 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Es wird doch irgendwo in Keiss Offenbach einen Händler geben der bis 12:00 offen hat und Reifen verkaufen kann?



Ja, es waren hier schon Händler auf, habe aber nicht so das gefunden was ich gesucht hatte. Habe mir aber erstmal einen älteren Reifen aus dem Keller drauf gezogen, dass MTB sieht jetzt aber komisch aus  Neue werden dann bestellt.


----------



## Bea5 (25. April 2011)

...das schönste Wetter eine tolle MTB Runde versprechen würde, aber meine Sitzbeinhöcker sich überhaupt nicht an den neuen Sattel gewöhnen wollen....


----------



## Veloce (25. April 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... weil die neue Schnecke von unserem Nachbarn es irgendwie nicht schnallt, dass ihre highheels auf den holzdielen einen irren krach verursachen...




Da ist ja mein " Trampeltier " mit Küche über meinem Schlafzimmer und 
gelegentlichen Trampeleinlagen noch  harmlos obwohl  mich das Gerumse
auch  stört .
Abhilfe hat gerade die sommerliche frühe Bettflucht geschaffen und im Herbst zieh ich eh um


----------



## Nuala (25. April 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8244450"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Da ist ja mein " Trampeltier " mit Küche über meinem Schlafzimmer und
> gelegentlichen Trampeleinlagen noch  harmlos obwohl  mich das Gerumse
> auch  stört .
> Abhilfe hat gerade die sommerliche frühe Bettflucht geschaffen und im Herbst zieh ich eh um



unser nachbar hat sein schlafzimmer über unserer küche... aber das ist eine andere geschichte


----------



## Veloce (25. April 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> unser nachbar hat sein schlafzimmer über unserer küche... aber das ist eine andere geschichte



Ahhh, das kann schon mal lauter werden


----------



## Silvermoon (26. April 2011)

ich heute das erste mal nach meinem ach so wunderschönen sonnigen Urlaub wieder arbeiten musste 

!
Und soll ich Euch mal was sagen? Es ist, als sei man nie weg gewesen - zack - bumm - bauf - ist man in dem alltäglichen Wahnsinn wieder voll drinne 

! 

*Urlaub haben war einfach schöner*


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. April 2011)

... weil heut eben einfach alles doof ist. Zum GlÃ¼ck gehtâs in einer Woche auf die Insel...


----------



## Principiante (27. April 2011)

Hab heute einen Typen bemerkt, der S-Bahnhof Waidmannslust (Berlin)mit einer Umhängetasche die angeschlossenen Räder abgelaufen ist.
Hab umgedreht und probiert, ihn heimlich zu beobachten, er hat es aber gemerkt und ist durch den Bahnhof gelaufen, auf die andere Seite.
Jetzt sah ich ein durchtrenntes Schloss an einem Bike, da wo er gestanden hatte.
Da ich alleine mit meinem Ghost (2.400) unterwegs war, hab ich mich zurückgehalten und eine Frau gebeten den Bahnbeamten oben auf dem Bahnhof bescheid zu geben.
dieser Bahnhof ist nämlich ziemlich abgeschieden und einsam.
Sie wollte auch die Polizei anrufen.
Der Typ lief derweil an der anderen Seite des Bahnhofs die Räder ab, dabei telefonierte er.
Hoffe, sie haben ihn erwischt, den Penner.
*******, was hier so abläuft.

Greets, Principiante!


----------



## velo1981 (27. April 2011)

der gehört doch direkt erschossen!

Aber du hast wahrscheinlich jemandem den Tag gerettet! Find ich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (28. April 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hab heute einen Typen bemerkt, der S-Bahnhof Waidmannslust (Berlin)mit einer Umhängetasche die angeschlossenen Räder abgelaufen ist.
> Hab umgedreht und probiert, ihn heimlich zu beobachten, er hat es aber gemerkt und ist durch den Bahnhof gelaufen, auf die andere Seite.
> Jetzt sah ich ein durchtrenntes Schloss an einem Bike, da wo er gestanden hatte.
> Da ich alleine mit meinem Ghost (2.400) unterwegs war, hab ich mich zurückgehalten und eine Frau gebeten den Bahnbeamten oben auf dem Bahnhof bescheid zu geben.
> ...



hammer!
ich finds klasse, dass es immer noch oder wieder (!?) Menschen gibt, die das Rückgrat haben und auch was unternehmen und nicht wegsehen!
bin auch dabei 
einen schönen Tag R5


----------



## swe68 (28. April 2011)

@ Principiante


----------



## MelleD (28. April 2011)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Aber du hast wahrscheinlich jemandem den Tag gerettet! Find ich gut!


 Seh ich auch so.

Mein Tag wird heute lang und stressig.
Dazu muss man sagen, ich hasse es, Strecken zu fahren mit dem Auto, die ich vorher noch nie gefahren bin, bin dann einfach sehr unsicher.
Nu darf ich heute nach meinem normalen 8h-Tag noch ne Stunde fahren, dann 3h Telefontraining mitmachen und danach noch meinen Freund von der Arbeit abholen. Das wird doch einfach nur klasse


----------



## Schnitte (28. April 2011)

...neben dem kaputten Schlüsselbein nun auch die Hand operiert wurde (allerdings nur kleiner Eingriff...) nu kann ich links nichts heben wegen Schlüsselbein und rechts nicht mehr zupacken


----------



## Votec Tox (28. April 2011)

Hi Schnitte!
Nun ist aber mal genug  
Hängt das mit der Hand auch mit Deinem Sturz zusammen?
Warum dann erst jetzt operiert?

Gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung!


----------



## Schnitte (28. April 2011)

hey Votec Tox,

die OP hatte zum Glück nichts mit meinem Sturz zutun. Sondern habe ich an der Hand eine Warze, die ich aufgrund von Prüfungsangst immer aufgepiepelt habe. Das konnte so nicht wietergehen, also hatte ich mir vor Monaten den OP Termin geben lassen. den wollte ich somit nicht verschieben...


----------



## velo1981 (28. April 2011)

Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil heute nichts so ist wies sein sollte!!!!


----------



## chayenne06 (28. April 2011)

ich kann den tag heute auch gerne vergessen...
stress in der arbeit, und dann noch schlechte nachrichten via post bekommen... 
über manche menschen kann man sich einfach nur sehr sehr ärgern...


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. April 2011)

mein Kopf so rund ist wie ein Fussball..

Gestern hatte ich das doppelte Vergnügen: Mein Zahnarzt riss mir einen Backenzahn im Oberkiefer...schlimm genug - jdf hatt er übersehen dass er ein Loch zur Nasennebenhöhle gemacht hat am Nachmittag stellte ich dann fest, dass mein Kopf "nicht ganz dicht ist", d.h. ich konnte durch "das Loch" in meinem Oberkiefer durch die Nase atmen.. also bin ich nochmal hin...wurde *nochmal *betäubt, alles *nochmal *aufgemacht und *nochmal *alles vernähtetz isses dicht..und ich sehe aus als hätte ich nen Tennisball in der Backeund eh klar: Kaiserwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (29. April 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> mein Kopf so rund ist wie ein Fussball..
> 
> Gestern hatte ich das doppelte Vergnügen: Mein Zahnarzt riss mir einen Backenzahn im Oberkiefer...schlimm genug - jdf hatt er übersehen dass er ein Loch zur Nasennebenhöhle gemacht hat am Nachmittag stellte ich dann fest, dass mein Kopf "nicht ganz dicht ist", d.h. ich konnte durch "das Loch" in meinem Oberkiefer durch die Nase atmen.. also bin ich nochmal hin...wurde *nochmal *betäubt, alles *nochmal *aufgemacht und *nochmal *alles vernähtetz isses dicht..und ich sehe aus als hätte ich nen Tennisball in der Backeund eh klar: Kaiserwetter



ACH DU SCH.... 
das ist ja schon fast kriminell. Du Arme!!!
Ganz viel gute Besserung!
R5


----------



## zimtsternchen (29. April 2011)

... und ich hab immer gedacht sowas kann  mir nicht passieren... Kreditkartenbuchungen, die mir NULL und NIX sagen (angeblich CallCenteranruf nach Großbritannien) ... Einziges Glück: der Betrag war "überschaubar". Alte Kreditkarte gesperrt, neue beantragt und jetzt noch versuchen das Geld wieder zu bekommen... *NERV*KOTZ*ÄRGER* Reg mich ja eher selten auf, aber sowas überflüssiges und dreistes bringt mich echt auf die Palme!!


----------



## 4mate (29. April 2011)

Malwarebyte-Antimalware und Superantispyware an den Start und Betriebssystem prüfen.


----------



## Senshisan (1. Mai 2011)

... weil ich mich heute schon wieder verkrampft habe beim versuch die steile abfahrt zu nehmen.
ich schaff das irgendwie nicht.... meine knie zittern, bekomme angstausbrüche und meine finger wollen die bremse nicht loslassen. dabei habe ich schon andere steile Abfahrten bewältigt bei Singletrails... (sogar mein freund wunderte sich)
nur bei uns pack ich das nicht 
sowas ärgert mich...


----------



## CptPuff (1. Mai 2011)

...weil ich morgen ABI schreibe


----------



## Ghost78 (1. Mai 2011)

CptPuff schrieb:


> ...weil ich morgen ABI schreibe


 
 Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CptPuff (1. Mai 2011)

Dankeee!


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Mai 2011)

Wetter in der Hauptstadt: 6.1 °C  Heute früh war es richtig frisch - unter 5 °C.


----------



## velo1981 (2. Mai 2011)

Und wie war das ABI?

Bei mir ist eine doofe Woche, Trennung eher ungewollt, er muss ne neue Wohnung finden, mir gehts mies, alles doof.


----------



## CptPuff (2. Mai 2011)

Ja, also Deutsch war gut..mal sehen, was die anderen Prüfugen so bringen..hab ziemlich angst vor Mathe und Info 

Kopf hoch, es kommen bessere Zeiten!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (2. Mai 2011)

Daumen gehalten für Abi-Schreiberin 
Der Rest wird auch scho!!! 

Kopf hoch, Velo ... für irgendetwas war es gut. Entweder um zu Erkennen, wie wichtig der Andere ist oder dafür, dass es gut war, dass du nun offen für Neues bist...

Ich hatte diese Situation auch (wie, glaube ich 99 % hier)  
Sobald du erkennst, dass du dir selbst ausreichst, mit dir selbst zufrieden bist, deine Zeit auch ohne Mann genießt ... dann kommt Mr. Right (wieder) 
Kopf hoch!!! Neue Wohnung ist auch eine schöne Ablenkung!


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Mai 2011)

... ich heute Nacht kaum ein Auge zumachen konnte, ständig wach war und dementsprechend blass und mit Augenringen auf der Arbeit erschien 


Hab mich irgendwie (einen halben Meter neben mir stehend) durch den Tag gerettet 

und entschieden, danach mein Sofa als meinen Lieblingsplatz für die nächsten Stunden aufzusuchen.
Hilfe, ich mutiere die letzten Tagen zum absoluten Bewegungsmuffel 

Und dann ist es auch noch sooooo saukalt geworden


----------



## Paulina (3. Mai 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... ich heute Nacht kaum ein Auge zumachen konnte, ständig wach war und dementsprechend blass und mit Augenringen auf der Arbeit erschien
> 
> 
> Hab mich irgendwie (einen halben Meter neben mir stehend) durch den Tag gerettet
> ...




So ging es mir heute auch, mein Glück war das ich heute den Nachmittag frei hatte und somit das Sofa seit dem schon mein neuer Lieblingsplatz war.
Eigentlich wollte ich heute wieder eine kleine Tour fahren, aber ich konnte mich nicht aufraffen... 


*@CptPuff*: Daumen sind gedrückt fürs restliche Abi!!!

LG


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Mai 2011)

@ Paulina:

Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.... dann geht es mir ja wenigstens nicht alleine so.
Naja, heute war zwar schönes Wetter, aber davon hatte ich leider wenig. Der Spaßverderber hieß *ÜBERSTUNDEN!!!*
Morgen auf Fortbildung, dann wird es auch wieder spät bis ich nach Hause komme. Um so mehr freue ich mich aufs Wochenende 

, weil da super schönes Wetter gemeldet ist und ich dann nur noch eins mache


----------



## Chrige (5. Mai 2011)

@CptPuff: Viel Glück!!!
@velo1981: Ja, auch ich habe dies schon durch. Im Moment gieng's mir sehr schlecht aber zurückblickend hat es einiges gebracht und ich bin schon bald wieder 3 Jahre mit dem selben Freund glücklich zusammen. Ich habe übrigens damals mit dem Mountain Bike begonnen. Geh aufs Rad. Es ist die beste Medizin! Kopf Hoch!
@Rubinstein5: Genau so habe ich es erlebt: Gerade als ich mit meinem Singleleben zufrieden war, kam mein Ex-Freund zurückgekrochen... 

Weshalb es für mich ein doofer Tag ist: übermüdet, im Büro zuviel zu tun, danach noch Hochzeitsvorbereitungen (nicht meine eigene ) für Samstag und keine Zeit bei diesem tollen Wetter aufs Rad zu steigen...


----------



## KlitzeKleine (6. Mai 2011)

...heute besuch beim kieferchirurgen....
ich bin um 85euro ärmer und weiß jetzt, dass meine weisheitszähne um, in, auf, unter, wie auch immer halt total nah an den kiefernerven liegen und auch keinen platz haben, rauszukommen und joa mal eben nen termin zur entfernung aller 4 gemacht das passt mir ma so gar nich in den kram, bin voll der schisser 
man, ich könnte grad echt ma :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulina (6. Mai 2011)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> ...heute besuch beim kieferchirurgen....
> ich bin um 85euro ärmer und weiß jetzt, dass meine weisheitszähne um, in, auf, unter, wie auch immer halt total nah an den kiefernerven liegen und auch keinen platz haben, rauszukommen und joa mal eben nen termin zur entfernung aller 4 gemacht das passt mir ma so gar nich in den kram, bin voll der schisser
> man, ich könnte grad echt ma :kotz:



Hey
Warum musst du 85 euro dafür bezahlen, dass sie dir die Weißheit nehmen?
Das zahlt doch die Krankenkasse?! Oder irre ich mich da!
LG

...Mein Tag ging heut beschissen los und endete heute erst gegen acht uhr abends nun heißt mein neuer Freund Sofa


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2011)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> ...heute besuch beim kieferchirurgen....
> ich bin um 85euro ärmer und weiß jetzt, dass meine weisheitszähne um, in, auf, unter, wie auch immer halt total nah an den kiefernerven liegen und auch keinen platz haben, rauszukommen und joa mal eben nen termin zur entfernung aller 4 gemacht das passt mir ma so gar nich in den kram, bin voll der schisser
> man, ich könnte grad echt ma :kotz:



Ich höre grad von allen Seiten, dass bei ganz vielen Jugendlichen alle 4 Weisheitszähne so schlecht liegen, dass sie alle auf einmal raus müssen, und dies wird vom Zahnarzt gemacht. Sehr komisch  Mir wurde einer rausgemacht und da war ich fast 30 und in einer Spezialklinik. ich mußte damals unterschreiben, wegen der Gefahren, Wangenlähmung etc.
Ich würd mich da nochmals informieren, kannst ja mit deinen Fotos noch nen anderen Arzt aufsuchen. Viel Glück


----------



## Hummelbrumm (6. Mai 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich höre grad von allen Seiten, dass bei ganz vielen Jugendlichen alle 4 Weisheitszähne so schlecht liegen, dass sie alle auf einmal raus müssen, und dies wird vom Zahnarzt gemacht. Sehr komisch  Mir wurde einer rausgemacht und da war ich fast 30 und in einer Spezialklinik. ich mußte damals unterschreiben, wegen der Gefahren, Wangenlähmung etc.
> Ich würd mich da nochmals informieren, kannst ja mit deinen Fotos noch nen anderen Arzt aufsuchen. Viel Glück



Mh ich hab mich ja bis jetzt auch gedrückt mir die beiden unteren Weisheitszähne "ziehen" zu lassen. (Muss ich jetzt mal in Angriff nehemn. )
Bin auch schon über dreißig und die Zähne hätten schon vor 15 jahren rausgesollt als sie noch nicht ganz fertig ausgebildet waren.
Ich denke das Problem ist das heute soviel an der Zahnstellung korrigiert wird, das ein Weisheitszahn je nach Lage im Kiefer alles wieder verschieben kann. (Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.)
Das hat man vor vielen Jahren so in dem Maße noch nicht gemacht.

ich wünsche auch viel Glück.


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Mai 2011)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> ...heute besuch beim kieferchirurgen....
> ich bin um 85euro ärmer und weiß jetzt, dass meine weisheitszähne um, in, auf, unter, wie auch immer halt total nah an den kiefernerven liegen und auch keinen platz haben, rauszukommen und joa mal eben nen termin zur entfernung aller 4 gemacht das passt mir ma so gar nich in den kram, bin voll der schisser
> man, ich könnte grad echt ma :kotz:



also ich hatte vor 11 jahren das vergnügen...
hab auch alle 4 weisheitszähne auf einmal gezogen bekommen. wollte das zuerst auch unter vollnarkose machen lassen, da ich schlechte erfahrungen meiner schwester mitbekommen hatte... aber mein kieferchirurg meinte dann, dass das bei mir nicht nötig sei! da 2 zähne bereits draußen waren, und 2 so knapp vor dem durchbrechen waren. und alle im prinzip gut lagen ( bzgl. der entfernung). das kommt halt sehr darauf an wie die zähne bei dir im kiefer liegen! 
hatte dann zuerst eine seite oben und unten rausbekommen, und dann gleich die andere. dann hatte ich es hinter mir. es ging sogar- allerdings die spritzen jeweils links und rechts in den gaumen , die taten sehr weh. möchte ich so auch nie mehr haben! aber wer weiß wie die das mittlerweile machen, ist ja wie gesagt schon 11 jahre her! und jeder empfindet es auch anderst. 
muss dazu sagen, ich hatte danach keinerlei probleme.  hatte noch ne schmerztablette genommen, und hatte auch am selben abend schon die möglichkeit ein längeres telefonat in die USA zu machen. hatte weder blutergüsse oder dicke backen oder schmerzen wie ich es von meiner schwester kannte! und es tat auch nichts weh 

alles in allem: suche dir einen guten zahnarzt/kieferchirurgen der sich auskennt  dann wird das schon!!


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Mai 2011)

... ich es gestern bei der Tour mit dem Bergauffahren wohl ein bißel arg übertrieben habe und heute Morgen meine Beine ganz schön schwer sind 


Ergo: Wer langsam fährt kommt auch an


----------



## KlitzeKleine (8. Mai 2011)

Paulina schrieb:


> Hey
> Warum musst du 85 euro dafür bezahlen, dass sie dir die Weißheit nehmen?
> Das zahlt doch die Krankenkasse?! Oder irre ich mich da!
> LG
> ...




Hi Paulina,
Erst wurde das Röntgenbild gemacht und darauf hat der Kieferchirurg gesehen, dass die beiden unteren ziemlich nah am Nerv liegen und um das noch besser zu sehen, musste das CT gemacht werden für 85 Euro  Die Zähne haben bei mir auch gar keinen Platz rauszukommen, die liegen schon recht schief und drücken auf die anderen Backenzähne.
Ich hab von vielen gehört, dass man sogar die Vollnarkose selber bezahlen muss aber das ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich...zum Glück muss man sie in Thüringen nich bezahlen 
Nur mit Betäubung würd ich das niemals machen lassen, ich will das alles weder sehen, noch hören...iiiiih wenn dann der Kiefer aufgebohrt wird uns so  mir hat das Geräusch meiner Kniescheibe beim Brechen schon gereicht :kotz:
Mir kommts so vor, als ob fast jeder die blöden Dinger gezogen bekommt, aber bis jetzt hats ja jeder überstanden  dann werd ichs wohl auch irgendwie überleben


----------



## MelleD (9. Mai 2011)

Mach dir keinen Kopp  
Bei mir wurde erst einer nur mit örtlicher Betäubung rausge"puhlt". Das ganze hat echt lang gedauert, mein Kiefer tat nachher so arg weh vom offen halten... schrecklich. Und dann der Zahnarzt noch über einem und man sieht, wie der zieht und so... nee, nicht nochmal.
Die anderen drei mussten auch raus, die hab ich mit Vollnarkose rausbekommen. Total entspannend, man wird in den "OP" geschoben, Infusion rein, Narkose rein, versuchen, bis 10 zu zählen  Ich kam bis 3  Aufgewacht, nen Glas Cola für den Kreislauf bekommen und dann mit Kühlakkus nach Hause geschickt worden. Kann ich nur empfehlen, dick war garnichts, nur alle Farben des Regenbogens waren vertreten.


----------



## KlitzeKleine (9. Mai 2011)

oh MelleD...das beruhigt mich grad echt total...
hoffentlich wirds bei mir auch so entspannt!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Mai 2011)

Ohoh bei mir wird es dieses Jahr wohl auch soweit sein 
Hab gott sei dank nur 2 stück (jeweils unten) die aber definitiv raus müssen weil sie schräg von hinten auf die Backenzähne drücken und somit die jahrelange Zahnspangenquälerei zu nichte machen würden
Hab auch heute wieder Zahnschmerzen weil der eine am druchstoßen is...bin sozusagen am "Zahnen" 
Naja ich denk ich werds in den Semesterferien in Angriff nehmen,falls es ne längere Sache werden sollte wärs net ganz so tragisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlitzeKleine (9. Mai 2011)

ahhh ein leidensgenosse 
also bei mir is die op an nem donnerstag und ich bin die ganze darauffolgende woche noch krankgeschrieben...ein kleiner trost 
dann können wir uns ja gegenseitig mut machen! 
du bist am "zahnen"...wie geil das klingt hihi....geht mir genauso!


----------



## swe68 (9. Mai 2011)

krank und miese Laune.


----------



## murmel04 (10. Mai 2011)

ja, bei krank kann ich mithalten

jetzt hat mich die Seuche schon zum 3x seit Januar heimgesucht.

Man so oft war ich die letzten 20 Jahre nicht krank. Ob das am Sport liegt. 

Sagt man nicht Sport ist Mord stimmt also irgendwie.

Na wenigstens geht sie Zahngeschichte an mir vorbei, hab noch 4x Weisheit

LG


----------



## zimtsternchen (10. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Fie (11. Mai 2011)

Mein Gehalt immer noch nicht überwiesen wurde und heute ist der 11. Mai!
Ich könnt...


----------



## murmel04 (11. Mai 2011)

@ fie,

trifft es dich als einzige, oder noch mehr im Betrieb??

Ist die Verzögerung normal, also kommt dein Gehalt sonst auch nicht am letzten Bankarbeitstag des Monat´s?

Wie laufen sonst die Geschäfte?

Bei mir würden da alle Glocken schellen, hoffe für dich dass es nur ein Versehen war.

Also ganz dick "DAUMEN DRÜCK" wird schon werden.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (11. Mai 2011)

Trifft wohl alle im Betrieb! Aber so spät kam es noch nie! Schließlich muß ich meine Überziehungszinsen ja selber bezahlen.. 
Ansonsten - bin ich krank seit Montag, gehe morgen aber wieder arbeiten. Hatte mir am Sonntag einen Sonnenstich zugezogen. War von 12 bis 18 Uhr mit dem Bike unterwegs. 
Und sonst, wäre ich eigentlich Urlaubsreif!!! Denn jeden Tag 10-12 std Arbeit macht einen kaputt. Aber wer denkt schon darüber nach, dass wenn Feiertage sind, wir mehr zu tun haben... Wir reißen uns den Arsch auf. Ich habe erfahren, dass die, die bei der Stadt arbeiten, Netto haben, was wir Brutto bekommen. Die haben auch um 12:30 Uhr Freitags Feierabend und wir arbeiten dann noch bis 18 Uhr.
Im Moment könnte ich...

Aber ich sage mir, denn sonst geht es gar nicht: ich habe eine Arbeit!


PS: ich ergänze, soeben ist es auf meinen Konto gutgeschrieben worden. Aber es kann doch echt nicht angehen, dass man so spät seinen Gehalt bekommt. Ach, ich reg mich blos auf...


----------



## Honigblume (11. Mai 2011)

Ein zu spät gezahltes Gehalt ist wirklich mehr als ärgerlich.


----------



## murmel04 (11. Mai 2011)

@ fie,

na dann ist es ja gut.

Aber beobachte es mal.

Denn auch den Arbeitgeber hat gewisse Pflichten und da gehört die rechtzeitige Überweisung des Gehaltes dazu.

Ansonsten würde ich im nächsten Monat, wenn das Geld am 02.06 nicht da ist, mal ganz höflich im Personalbüro oder Buchhaltung anfragen, wo das Geld denn bleibt. 
Denn dein Arbeitgeber erwartet von dir ja auch das du deine Arbeitszeit einhältst und sogar Überstunden machst. 
Also sollte er zumindest die Gehaltszahlung rechtzeitig vornehmen.

LG


----------



## Fup (12. Mai 2011)

@Fie

Das Gehalt darf nicht so spät überwiesen werden. Halt mal die Ohren offen, ob da nicht eine Insolvenz bevorsteht...

Klar ist es besser, eine Arbeit zu haben als keine. Aber bevor Du für lau arbeitest, lieber etwas anderes suchen bzw. beim Arbeitsamt/Jobcenter melden, dass kein Gehalt kommt. Falls die Firma wirklich insolvent ist, kann man als Arbeitnehmer rückwirkend vom Arbeitsamt Geld bekommen, aber nur, wenn man gemeldet hat, dass kein Gehalt überwiesen wurde. (Genaue Modalitäten am Besten mal erfragen, mein Info-Stand ist nicht ganz aktuell).

Grüße

Fup


----------



## Fie (12. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank an euch! 

Ich halte auf jeden Fall die Augen offen für eine neue Arbeit! (ich hatte eine ganz andere Sichtweise von meinem Arbeitgeber...)


----------



## Silberfuechsin (12. Mai 2011)

ich heute mit meinem Rad ein Auto zermalmt habe.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (12. Mai 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ich heute mit meinem Rad ein Auto zermalmt habe.



Ähm zuerst: Dir ist aber nicht dabei passiert oder? Alles soweit OK??

Und dann: Whast du das denn gemacht?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich meinen Job mag und der Arbeitgeber in Schwierigkeiten steckt, kann das schon mal akzeptiert werden (wenn man es sich leisten kann). Dann muss das aber vorher abgesprochen werden bzw. nach Lösungen gesucht werden. Wenn das Gehalt nicht püntklich bezahlt wird, kann man nämlich auch ganz schnell mal mit der Bank Ärger bekommen.
Aber wenn der Job eh nicht das Wahre ist, dann lieber was anders suchen. Im Schlimmsten Fall kann es nämlich sein, dass man garkeinen Lohn bekommt. Da gab es in den vergangenen Jahren einige Fälle, wo das Personal nämlich leer ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Principiante (13. Mai 2011)

...das ist echt doof, wenn man kein Gehalt für getaner Arbeit bekommt,-oder erst verspätet.

Und der Freitag ist wirklich ein 13'ter:

Habe gerade meine Bikes Fahruntüchtig gemacht, bei dem Ghost die Federgabel und bei dem Freerider den Dämpfer abmontiert und verpackt.
Heißt, kein biken dieses WE. (Wo ich im Moment unter der Woche schon keine Zeit zu habe  )

Naja, vielleicht ein wenig mit dem Dirt...

...na, oder kann ja an meiner Stadtlotte ein wenig herumbasteln

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Fie (15. Mai 2011)

Und ich sach noch...

die Mädels waren spitze! Wir waren nur eine kleine Frauengruppe zu dritt und zwei "Lehrerinnen"  und wir hatten echt Spaß! Aber es gibt noch viel zum Üben für mich, was ich auch tun werde.

Gibt es eigentlich noch etwas nach dem Schlußlicht? Bei der anschließenden Tour bin ich eingebrochen. Man sollte eben nach so langer Pause so etwas echt verschieben. Na schauen wir mal, wie der heutige Tag wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (15. Mai 2011)

ich heute irgendwie voll depri bin.

die woche nicht biken war, die erkältung wahrscheinlich keine erkältung sondern heuschnupfen ist

ich wieder mal nicht wegkomme, da ich keinen plan habe wohin, denn ich ziehe ja wieder mal allein los, und daher keinen plan für die schönen interessanten strecken habe.

och mensch irgendwie alles doof:kotz:

gruss


----------



## velo1981 (15. Mai 2011)

och murmelchen, lass dich mal drücken!! 


Ich bin auch total angeschlagen. Die Trennung setzt mir total zu und sein Auszug kostet mich alle kraft, die ich habe. Ich kann meine Wohnung gar nicht mehr ertragen, alle sachen fliegen da rum. Es ist so ein scheiß Verlust....kann mich nicht erinnern, so viel Liebeskummer gehabt zu haben. Und das mit 30...wird man denn den kram nie los????


----------



## murmel04 (15. Mai 2011)

hallo velo,

der drücker kommt zurück.

lass bitte auch deinen kopf nicht hängen, es kommen wieder bessere zeiten.

(oh man wie ich diesen spruch hasse) aber es ist so.

Leider trifft einen Liebeskummer auch noch mit 70, wenns sein muss.


lg


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Mai 2011)

Das schlimme ist dass iwie weder mit noch ohne männer im leben funktioniert...


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2011)

ach , das funktioniert bestens - mit - und ohne - manchmal muss man sich halt selbst genug sein


----------



## velo1981 (15. Mai 2011)

momentan bin ich total im wechselbad der gefühle: trauer, sorge, angst, verlust, einsamkeit, enthusiastisch wegen Neuanfang, langsame fortschritte, wut...alles ******* echt.
Es geht nichts richtig und alles fühlt sich seltsam an.


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Mai 2011)

ich beim Drehen des Vorbaues meines Cubes zum einen feststellen musste, dass die Schraube der Aheadkappe *lose *war  und definitiv *zu **kurz* ist, sozusagen nur *Deko.* Und was mich am allermeisten total verärgert hat ist die Tatsache, dass die Aheadkralle *schief* eingeschlagen ist  
Sorry, aber wenn man überlegt, dass ich den Rahmen extra in ne Fachwerkstatt für diese Arbeiten gegeben habe und mich das einiges gekostet hat, finde ich diese "Leistung" wohl ne Sauerei!!!
Bin stinksauer und werde morgen diese Schlamperei im Laden ansprechen. Und nein, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass beim Drehen ein und des selben Vorbaues plötzlich wie durch Geisterhand die Kralle schief und die Schraube kürzer wurde

Was ein Sch....


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Mai 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ich heute irgendwie voll depri bin.
> 
> die woche nicht biken war, die erkältung wahrscheinlich keine erkältung sondern heuschnupfen ist
> 
> ...




hast du denn schonmal versucht bei dir in der nähe andere mädels zu finden? ich hab ja auch einen rosenheimer thread aufgemacht- und muss sagen dass ich da wirklich in der BineMX eine tolle mitbikerin gefunden habe!

drücke dir die daumen!!


----------



## murmel04 (15. Mai 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> hast du denn schonmal versucht bei dir in der nähe andere mädels zu finden? ich hab ja auch einen rosenheimer thread aufgemacht- und muss sagen dass ich da wirklich in der BineMX eine tolle mitbikerin gefunden habe!
> 
> drücke dir die daumen!!




ja eigentlich schon, dachte bei den dav´lern ist die eine oder andere, sogar eine die fast zur selben zeit dazukam, aber da kam auch nix zusammen.

selbst als ich sie mal direkt im letzten Jahr angesprochen hab, ob wir denn (ging um den nächsten Sonntag) mal zusammen fahren wollen, bekam ich echt ne tolle abfuhr - ne am WE will ich mal relaxen und keinen Termin machen, ok soweit so gut.
Hab dann nachdem das Wetter an dem Tag wirklich super war für November angefragt und bekam die Antwort, och hab gerade mit jemanden anderen was ausgemacht. 
Na ja, bin ein Mensch der fragt sowas einmal,vielleicht auch zweimal, aber öfters ne echt nicht.
Mit der anderen aus der Gruppe, na die hat schon mehrmals gesagt oh Heike wir fahren mal zusammen das wird schon und jedesmal wenn ich es eingeplant hatte mir die Zeit freigehalten habe, kam nix.
Ausreden wie hab deine TelNr. nicht oder sowas halt dann......
Sollen sie halt sagen wenn sie nicht wollen. Das wäre dann wenigstens ehrlich und damit kann ich dann leben.

Hab ja auch schon mal im LO angefragt, bekam dann nach laannggeerr Zeit ne antwort, hab dann mit ner PN geantwortet und seit dem - nix mehr gehört

Vielleicht hab ich einfach ein schlechtes Karma

Na ja vielleicht mach ich das mal.

Aber Würzburg ist denke ich nicht so die MTB-Hochburg und dann noch Mädels ich glaub ich sollte umziehen.

LG

Heike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (15. Mai 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Aber Würzburg ist denke ich nicht so die MTB-Hochburg und dann noch Mädels ich glaub ich sollte umziehen.
> 
> LG
> 
> Heike



ja komm doch in den süden nach Rosenheim!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Mai 2011)

genau! Eines Tages komme ich auch nach Rosenheim! Ganz bestimmt!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Mai 2011)

velo1981 schrieb:


> momentan bin ich total im wechselbad der gefühle: trauer, sorge, angst, verlust, einsamkeit, enthusiastisch wegen Neuanfang, langsame fortschritte, wut...alles ******* echt.
> Es geht nichts richtig und alles fühlt sich seltsam an.


 
Lass den Kopf nicht hängen! Du schaffst das schon, da bin ich mir gaaaaanz sicher! Eine so starke Frau wie dich kann das doch nicht stoppen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Mai 2011)

@murmel: falls es dich tröstet, du bist nicht die einzige der es so geht, bin nämlich auch allein 
Habs hier auch mal im LO versucht,hat sich auch ein Mädel gefunden mit der ich mich einmal getroffen hab!War auch ne schöne Tour aber leider hab ich seit dem nix mehr von ihr gehört !Vllt war ihr der leistungsunterschied zu groß und ich zu langsam 
Ansonsten hat sich nur ein älterer Herr gemeldet und der war mir schon etwas suspekt als "junges" mädel
Problem ist auch,dass ich nicht mobil (Auto) bin und man hier im Bus auch kein Fahrrad mitnehmen darf 
Gerade jetzt könnt ich jmd gebrauchen weil ich die etwas größeren Touren (also für mich) angehen möchte und diesen Sommer mal auf die Alb hochfahren möchte was fast 50km und 1000hm sind.Da ist training angesagt
Aber wir schaffen das auch allein


----------



## Fie (15. Mai 2011)

@ greenhorn-biker

von wo genau bist du???
Sucht man leider auf vielen Profilen vergebens!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Mai 2011)

Bin aus der Nähe von Stuttgart, Kreis Esslingen...
Möchte halt einfach nicht zuviel von mir angeben im Netz
Wer weiß was sich vllt noch für unangemeldete Leute hier rumtreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (16. Mai 2011)

@ greenhorn-biker,

ja wir schaffen das auch alleine

ist ja nicht so, dass alleine fahren so schlecht ist, gerade bei meinen abend - Abschalt - einfach nur Bewegungsrunden, ist es meist nicht schlecht, da geht es ja wirklich nur ums bewegen und abschalten.

aber wie du schon schreibst, für Kondiaufbau oder auch mal was technisches wäre es halt schön wenn man ab und an mit jemanden fahren könnte auch gerade für Tipps und als Sicherheit.

und nicht zu vergessen auch mal ne Tour, die dann auch im Biergarten oder so enden könnte (na ich denke es weiss jeder was ich meine) einfach Spass. und klar nicht jedes WE, einfach ganz ungezwungen und ohne festen Termindruck.

na ja, ich warte mal, vielleicht tut sich ja irgendwann mal was.

was ich traurig finde, wenn man die Absagen, wenn man es so nennen kann hintenrum sind, und man der Person nicht einfach "du ich glaube es passt im moment einfach noch nicht - egal ob Tempo oder Technik" oder auch einfach die Chemie zwischen der Personen, dann wäre geredet und jeder wüsste woran er/sie ist. 
Wobei Technik und Tempo ja sogar das kleinere Problem sein sollte.

So nun nochmal danke an alle für die aufmunternten Worte

LG


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2011)

velo1981 schrieb:


> .....Ich bin auch total angeschlagen. Die Trennung setzt mir total zu und sein Auszug kostet mich alle kraft, die ich habe. Ich kann meine Wohnung gar nicht mehr ertragen, alle sachen fliegen da rum. Es ist so ein scheiß Verlust....kann mich nicht erinnern, so viel Liebeskummer gehabt zu haben. Und das mit 30...wird man denn den kram nie los????



Man kann sich aber mit 30 auch wieder ganz doll verlieben oder mit Ende 30 wie bei mir....und es kann alles noch viel schöner und besser werden als vorher 
Hab allerdings fast 6 Jahre mit meinen Kiddis alleine gelebt, mit vielen Einschränkungen, aber es war eine ganz wichtige Zeit und da hab ich auch erfahren was ich wirklich will und das hab ich gefunden.


----------



## Chrige (16. Mai 2011)

@velo1981: Kenne dieses Gefühl zu gut. Mir ging es genau so vor 3 Jahren (übrigens auch mit 30). Mein rettender Strohhalm war der Gedanke, dass es mir in ein paar Monaten bestimmt besser geht. Ablenkung half auch. Ich war kaum mehr zuhause und habe sehr viel unternommen. Mach, was dir gut tut. Kopf hoch, es kommen bessere Zeiten.

@murmel, greenhorn-biker: Habt ihr schon mal versucht, Freundinnen das Biken schmackhaft zu machen? Bei mir fährt inzwischen fast der ganze Freundeskreis. Und was gibt es besseres als mit der besten Freundin eine Runde zu drehen und am Schluss (oder zwischendurch) einzukehren? 

Zu mir: ich bin heute einfach bei der Arbeit nicht so motiviert und das Wetter ist schlecht und kalt geworden. Zudem warten meine Bikesachen und mein Bike darauf, heute Abend geputzt zu werden. Die Tour gestern war wohl wettertechnisch etwas optimistisch (überrascht von Regen/Schnee und Kälteeinbruch)...


----------



## swe68 (16. Mai 2011)

Ich genieße das Alleinsein beim Biken, aber ich verstehe auch, wenn das nicht jede(r) haben will.

Daher 2 Tipps an euch beide:

- kauft euch eine Karte von eurer Umgebung, evtl. mit eingetragenen MTB Routen. Da sind dann sicher auch andere BikerInnen unterwegs, mit denen man evtl. ins Gespräch kommt. Wenn ich dort fahre, wo viele Menschen sind, ist es mir bisher noch nie gelungen, mit niemandem zu sprechen  Und man lernt die (neue) Umgebung kennen! Vor allem übers Ausprobieren von Varianten. Ich glaube, ich kenne bei mir im Umkreis von ca. 20 km jeden Wald- und Feldweg - im Umkreis darüber hinaus eventuell jeden zweiten oder dritten. 
- Gibt es bei euch einen MTB-Club oder ähnliches? Mein Freund hat übrigens auch übers allene fahren einen Verein kennengelernt, mit deren Mitgliedern er regelmäßig gefahren ist.


----------



## murmel04 (16. Mai 2011)

@swe68

ja es gibt hier schon den einen oder anderen verein/treff.

bei den einem da..., bin ich ja noch, allerdings ist das nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei.

Hinterrum und so... Und was ich heute erfahren habe, beim letzten Treffen ist bei einer Kollegin die Kette raus usw. hat keiner mitbekommen und sie haben sie einfach stehen gelassen, ist dann nach 20 min aufgefallen dass sie fehlt. War eine fahrt unter Leitung, da darf sowas nicht sein...., was wäre bei einem Sturz gewesen???

Beim anderen bin ich gerade mal an Infos einholen, was die Gruppen und so angeht, denn Einsteiger ist ein dehnbarer Begriff wie ich in der anderen Gruppe gelernt habe, Einsteiger ja, aber bitte mir viel Kondi und Technik.... und beides fehlt mir halt nochbzw. muss ausgebaut werden.

Und als Frau ist es halt auch noch ein Problem, na mal schaun hoffe finde was.

Wie gesagt, alleine ist ok. aber ab und an, und vor allem wenn der Schweini recht groß ist, wäre es gut jemanden zu haben.

LG


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2011)

Ich habs vor über 10 Jahren so gemacht, wie es swe68 vorschlägt und ich fahr immer wieder gern alleine. Da probier ich dann immer wieder neue Wege aus. Wenn ich Menschen um mich brauchte, fuhr ich an Orte mit viel touristischem Zulauf und ich hab immer einen Biker getroffen, mindestens  zum Quasseln. Wenn ich meine Ruhe haben wollte, hab ich mir Strecken zusammengesucht, wo ich stundenlang niemanden getroffen hab. Zusätzlich hab ich im Sperrmüll (bei uns kostenloser Kleinanzeiger) damals nach Gleichgesinnten geschaut. Nach Kennenlernen vieler interessanten Leute hab ich dadurch auch meinen jetzigen Mann kennengelernt. Ob das allerdings heute im Zeitalter des Internet noch so funktionieren würde


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ob das allerdings heute im Zeitalter des Internet noch so funktionieren würde



jepp...
wenn man's ganz genau nimmt hab ich meinen schatz  im forum der internet bike community kennengelernt, und wenn man's noch genauer nimmt ist er auch noch admin einer lokalen internet-biker-plattform 

und eine meiner besten freundinnen habe ich übers girls ride too forum kennen gelernt... und auch sonst eine menge netter mädels.

sofern man sich traut, die virtualität zu überspringen und sich mal real im wald zu treffen, ist das zeitalter des internet gar nicht so schlimm wie man denkt


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ...sofern man sich traut, die virtualität zu überspringen und sich mal real im wald zu treffen, ist das zeitalter des internet gar nicht so schlimm wie man denkt



...sich trauen im Wald zu treffen musste man zu "meiner zeit" ja auch


----------



## murmel04 (16. Mai 2011)

oh mäno, das hört sich bei euch alles so einfach an

warum geht das bei mir nicht, muss doch an mir liegenziehe doch auf ne einsame Insel.
Oder doch falsche Gegend. Hier gibt es denke ich nicht so viel Mädels, und wenn sind sie meist mit der "besseren Hälfte" unterwegs.

ok, Mann brauch ich nicht hab einen, und da bin ich froh das er mich das so machen lässt wie ich will. Ok er fährt so nicht, aber man muss ja nicht alles zusammenmachen. 

LG


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Mai 2011)

... so, hab mir eben mal die letzen Beiträge durchgelesen und ganz viele Gemeinsamkeiten entdeckt. Ich wohne wohl auch in der falschen Ecke des Odenwaldkreises, weil mir hier soooooo selten mal jemand auf dem Bike begegnet (oder ich fahr definitiv immer die falschen Wege oder zur falschen Zeit). Als ich mich damals hier als Neuling angemeldet hatte, suchte ich auch über das Odenwald-Forum hier ein paar nette Biker/innen. Naja, ich will das jetzt nicht vertiefen, aber irgendwie verwechselten das einige mit dem "Verkupplungsmarkt"  Ich wollte *nur *BIKEN - *nicht *HEIRATEN!!!
Das war leider nix. Gut, inzwischen habe ich letztes Jahr bei einem Marathon nen ehemaligen Klassenkameraden von mir wieder gefunden, mit dem bin ich ab und an unterwegs. Das ist auch immer ganz witzig, aber der kann Familientechnisch auch nicht immer. So ein paar lustige Mädels wäre doch super. Leider begegnet mir hier nie ne Bikerin - wo sind die eigentlich? *HAAAALLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOO............ *Bei ner Tour vom Bikeladen hab ich mal eine getroffen, die wohnte sogar im gleichen Ort. Einmal sind wir zusammen gefahren. Dann hat sie mir ständig abgesagt, wenn ich mal nachfragte. Glaube, nach dem vierten Mal, hab ich´s sein lassen - war mir dann zu blöd. Die hat sich dann auch nicht mehr gemeldet. Das war schon doof 
Kann das schon verstehen und nachvollziehen, wenn man doch so langsam am (ver)zweifeln ist. Deswegen nutze ich die Gelegenheiten, wenn hier mal ab und an geführte Touren vom Bikeladen oder den ansässigen Vereinen stattfinden. Da lernt man schon mal den einen oder anderen kennen, aber meistens sind die im Rudel oder Pärchenweise unterwegs und da wird man als Singlefrau doch etwas beäugt, aber mir macht das nichts. Hauptsache ich habe Spaß bei der Tour und fahre mal nicht alleine. Jemand zum Quatschen findet sich immer 
Also, nicht den Kopf hängen lassen.
Und ich bin jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: ich fahre auch mal gerne ganz alleine für mich, erkunde die Gegend, ohne Gruppenzwang (mithalten zu müssen), mein eigenes Tempo und wenn mir mal unterwegs langweilig ist singe ich (zum Glück hört das niemand ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (17. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen,

bin immer noch am Problem mit dem alleine fahren dran und hab auch wieder mal einen Treff angefunkt.

aber es ist echt wie verhext. Diese Antwort hab ich bekommen

_"Es stimmt, es gibt Anfängergruppen, aber ich will ehrlich sein: das Niveau ist wahrscheinlich schon relativ hoch im Vergleich zum Durchschnitt.
Man muss da ein bißchen beißen können. Aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.
Du kannst ja einfach mal kommen und es versuchen. Man kommt immer irgendwie wieder zurück, FALLS du abspringen willst. Am Berg und bergab gilt eh, eigenes Tempo und oben/unten wird gewartet."_

So da ist es wieder das alte Problem, da kann ich zu 98% auf die Strecke gesehen nicht mithalten.
Klar bei ersten mal wird sicher nix gesagt, aber wenn das dann über Wochen/Monate geht, kommen sicher wieder die Kommentare und wenn es wieder hintenrum ist.

Oh man, ich verzweifle echt langsam. So langsam gehen mir die Ideen und auch die Treffs aus.

Gruß


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Mai 2011)

Und wenn du erstmal allein etwas an deiner Kondition arbeitest? Dann hast du auch mehr Selbstvertrauen und der Ehrgeiz ist vllt geweckt mitzuhalten 
Ich mach es zB momentan so dass ich eher mehr Feld-/Wirtschaftswege fahre um ne gewisse Grundkondition zu erreichen. Je nachdem wie meine Tageskondi ist bau ich die Strecken dann immer weiter um etwa 5km aus. Habe bei 15km angefangen un bin mittlerweile bei etwa 30km! Nächstes Ziel sind die 40km-Touren
Werd dann auch mal ein Fahrtechniktraining machen und bei einem Verein anfragen,denn ich bin auch jemand der immer Angst hat die letzte zu sein und sich oftmals auch deswegen übernimmt 
Wobei das wohl nicht Sinn und Zweck von "Anfängergruppen" ist, aber ich fühl mich dann einfach sicherer und entspannter


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2011)

@murmel & greenhorn

kann es sein, dass ihr euch einfach zu wenig zutraut? Sehe ich immer wieder, dass Leute (vor allem Frauen) einfach Angst haben, nicht mitzukommen, die Gruppe zu behindern, ausgelacht zu werden, etc. und aus dem Grund gar nicht erst mitfahren. Oder wenn sie dann doch mitfahren aus eben der Angst so gehemmt sind, dass es erst Recht in die Hose gehen muss! Männer machen sich über sowas anscheinend gar keine Gedanken, das scheint irgendwie ein weibliches Problem zu sein 

Seht es mal so: Biken ist für die meisten Leute (Profis ausgeschlossen) Freizeit und Spaß. Wie für euch auch. Und in seiner Freizeit sollte man eben keinen Stress haben, und auch keine Hektik. 

Ich persönlich habe absolut kein Problem damit, oben oder unten zu warten, wenn jemand langsamer ist. Genauso habe ich aber auch kein Problem damit, andere auf mich warten zu lassen, wenn sie schneller sind. Das gehört dazu. Selbst in einer technisch und konditionell homogenen Gruppe passiert das immer wieder, weil einer mal einfach einen schlechten Tag hat, oder vor allem bergab jeder seine eigenen Stärken und Schwächen hat. Genauso wie es für mich dazu gehört, an Schlüsselstellen rumzuprobieren. Wenn's nötig ist auch mehrmals. Nur so lernt man dazu! Und wenn man sich dann noch gegenseitig Tipps geben kann, oder sich gegenseitig sichert, bringt es umso mehr!

Das einzige, was mich stört ist, wenn die Gruppe zu groß ist! Da geht dann irgendwann nichts mehr, und man ist ständig nur noch am warten. Je schwieriger das Gelände, desto problematischer.

Daher mein Tipp an euch: Traut euch ruhig einfach mal, und vor allem ohne euch vorher so wahnsinnig viele Gedanken und Sorgen zu machen! Wenn jemand nur am rumjammern ist, wie schlecht er/sie doch ist, kommt das auch bei den anderen irgendwie verkehrt an und verbreitet schlechte Stimmung, und ihr baut euch nur selbst eine Hemmschwelle auf! Einfach mit Spaß an die Sache rangehen, und alles auf euch zukommen lassen, dann wird das schon! Mit der Kondition, wie auch mit den Mitfahrern


----------



## murmel04 (17. Mai 2011)

@ scylla,

leider hab ich ja die Erfahrung  mit dem Hintenrum ablästern gerade erst gemacht.

Vornerum ne ist doch alles ok, wird schon ..., aber wenn man denke ich höre nicht´s dann wird gemault, tja hab es halt doch gehört

Stimmt Männer sind da einfacher gestrickt, warum auch immer

Aber leider ist gerade in solchen Treffs der Männeranteil immer recht, hoch, wenns es nicht sogar nur Männer sind. Das Frau da gehemmt ist, irgendwie verständlich.
Die wollen halt irgendwo Fortschritte sehen, die alteingesessenen und das möglichst schnell, am besten nach vier Wochen so weit sein, wie die, die schon 20 Jahre fahren.

Und ne, also das kann nicht gehen und wird auch nicht gehen, man hat ja noch was anderes zu tun als biken. Mhh da war noch was, ach ja die Arbeit.

Mal schaun ob ich mir diesen Treff mal anschaue, zum mitfahren schaffe ich es morgen eh nicht. Beginn um 18 Uhr und ich hab um 17.10 Krankenqymnastik das wird etwas knapp.
Aber es wird ja hier schon geschrieben das Niveau ist höher als normal.

Ich hab auch kein Problem damit auf jemanden zu warten, mensch ich bin ja nicht auf der Flucht, also kommt es auf ein paar Minuten nicht an und wenn ich mich wirklich auspowern will, dann kann/sollte ich das ja alleine machen, finde da ist so eine Gruppe eh das falsche, außer man ist bei den Rennradlern.

Oder sehe ich das falsch???

und auch die waren nicht von anfang an so gut, wie sie jetzt sind, aber leider vergisst man das schnell.

@ grennhorn-biker

für die Kondi, klar da fahr ich fast jeden Abend so ca. 15-20 km. Ok. die letzten zwei Wochen etwas weniger, da nicht ganz gesundheitlich fit.

Hab auch schon längere Touren mit über 50 km gemacht. 
Aber die Berge halt, da fehlt es oft, vor allem wenn ich am Anfang schon zu schnell angehe, das ist halt dann die Gefahr wenn ich versuche bei den anderen mitzuhalten. Wenn es dann der dritte oder vierte wirkliche Anstieg ist, dann geht meist gar nix mehr, weil wenn ich endlich oben bin, die anderen ja "wieder mal gewartet haben, weil ich geschoben oder halt langsam hochgefahren bin" und dann geht es gleich weiter, also nix zum mal Luftholen.

Strecke gerade, da hab ich selbst nach den 50 km meist noch genügend Power, wenn es nachhause geht und hänge viele noch ab.

LG und DANKE


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn du regelmäßig mitfährst, kommt die Kondition doch ganz von alleine mit der Zeit! Probier es einfach aus, erst dann kannst du doch wissen, ob es dir tatsächlich zu schnell ist. Scylla hat schon recht, probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## MissOldie (17. Mai 2011)

Hey Mädels,

ich bin auch meist allein unterwegs. Und, wenn ich lese, dass doch einige über Ihren Freund/Mann zum Biken gekommen sind, werde ich schon ein wenig neidisch. Ich kann mich glücklich schätzen, wenn mein Mann 1-2 Mal im Jahr mit mir eine Tour an der Lahn oder so macht. Ansonsten hat er mit Biken nichts am Hut.

@murmel04
Lass uns den 29. Mai festhalten. Ich schicke dir per PN mal meine Nummer, damit wir einen Treffpunkt ausmachen können.

LG, MissOldie


----------



## Martina H. (17. Mai 2011)

... es geht mir wie immer:

Scylla, eigentlich kann ich Deine Aussage nur unterschreiben!

Traut Euch einfach - kann niemals verkehrt sein. Evtl. haben die Gruppen ja auch schon mehrere Anfragen von "Neulingen" und können die mal sammeln. Dann ist man an dem Tag nicht der einzige "Frischling".

Könnte ja sein, dass die eine oder andere nette Bekanntschaft dann an einem "klebenbleibt" - und sich einfach aus dieser Situation heraus eine gemeinsamFahrGelegenheit ergibt - ohne eine vom Anfängerehrgeiz und Testoteron gesteuerte Gruppe.


----------



## ActionBarbie (17. Mai 2011)

> für die Kondi, klar da fahr ich* fast jeden Abend so ca. 15-20 km*.



Verzeih Murmel aber:

klugscheiß modus an:

so kannst Du konditionell nicht wirklich weiter kommen. Die Kondition kommst nicht bei der Belastung/Training sondern in den Ruhepausen/tagen. Das heißt, das ideale Training sieht eigentlich so aus:

1 Tag Ausdauertraining 1Tag Pause google mal nach Superkompensation...


----------



## murmel04 (17. Mai 2011)

@ actionbarbie

weiss ich mit dem Ruhetag. 

Gut manchmal sind es zwei Tage hintereinander wo ich fahre, dann sind aber auch mal zwei Tage frei, je nachdem. 
Hält sich meist die Waage die Aufteilung über die Woche. 

ist leider auch mal so das ich evtl. eine Woche vier mal am Abend ( kam aber schon lange nicht mehr vor) und dann die Nächste fast gar nix.
Geht manchmal nicht anders.

Würde mir ja so einen Plan aufstellen lassen, aber ich muss in der Hinsicht etwas flexibel sein und zuviel Zwang, da verliere ich schnell die Lust.

Manchmal ist die Abendrunde eh mehr ein rumrollen

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2011)

na ja, so schlimm ist's nun auch wieder nicht.
Reicht auch, wenn man es alle 2-3 Tage ruhiger angehen lässt auf dem Rad und zwischendrin ab und an richtig Gas gibt. Gezielte Trainingsanreize setzen und ein bisschen variieren. Je nach Lust und Laune. Sonst wird's eh langweilig  

Jeden zweiten Tag Ruhetag  da hätte ich keine Freunde mehr *miesepetrigwerd* 

PS: Trainingspläne finde ich auch nicht unbedingt zwingend notwendig für Hobbyfahrer. Vielleicht, um sich auf ein Rennen vorzubereiten... aber wenn man nur zum Spaß fährt, wozu den Stress? Ich fahre einfach so, wie ich gerade drauf bin. Der Körper regelt das schon von allein. Gas geben, wenn man Lust dazu hat, und die Runde ein bisschen abkürzen, wenn man sich schlapp und müde fühlt. So macht's auch am meisten Spaß. Ich hab mein Hobby einfach viel zu gern, um es mir selbst mies zu machen, indem ich mich zu "Leistungen" zwinge, die mein Körper an dem Tag gar nicht erbringen will!


----------



## lucie (17. Mai 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ...Würde mir ja so einen Plan aufstellen lassen, aber ich muss in der Hinsicht etwas flexibel sein und zuviel Zwang, da verliere ich schnell die Lust.
> 
> Manchmal ist die Abendrunde eh mehr ein rumrollen
> 
> LG



Ich fahre seit zig Jahren allein, da es mein Schichtdienst nicht oder nur selten zuläßt, mit einer Gruppe Gleichgesinnter durch die Gegend zu radeln.

Einen Trainingsplan hatte und habe ich nicht (wozu auch, bin ja kein Leistungssportler), fahre immer nur nach Lust und Laune und auch nicht jeden Tag!!!

Zugegeben, nach 2/3 Tagen Bikeentzug leide ich an den Folgen desselben, aber übertreiben muß man das Ganze ja auch nicht. Der Körper benötigt eben auch seine Ruhephasen zur Regeneration.

Wichtig ist nur, daß man sich auch über die Wintermonate zur Bewegung montiviert (auch wenn's schwer fällt), um im Frühjahr nicht gleich wegen mangelnder Kondition in "Depressionen" zu verfallen.

Versuch es doch einfach einmal mit dieser Truppe zu fahren. Wenn Du die Gegend kennst, kannst Du doch jederzeit die Reißleine ziehen. Sieh das Ganze doch mal ein wenig lockerer und entspannter, und wenn Du mit der Truppe auch nur partiell zusammenfährst, kann auch das ein Gewinn für dich sein.


----------



## murmel04 (17. Mai 2011)

ok, denke ich werde es versuchen. Wenn ich dann wieder Depri bin, melde ich mich und wenn nicht und es toll war dann auch.

Leider geht es diese Woche wahrscheinlich nicht, da vorher Termin bei KG. Wird einfach zu kapp und so abgekämpft mag ich dann auch nicht ankommen.
Hoffentlich hat mich dann bis zur nächsten Woche nicht der Mut verlassen.

Klar umkehren kann ich immer, zum Auto/nachhause hab ich bis jetzt immr gefunden. Aber das macht Frau dann doch eh nicht, viel zu Stolz dazu.

Ist aber doch schon erstaunlich, zu sehen, dass es nicht nur mir so geht. 
Dachte eigentlich dass es viel mehr "Fahrgemeinschaften" gibt.

LG


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Mai 2011)

....weil ich mich wiedermal in einem mann getäuscht habe...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (17. Mai 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ist aber doch schon erstaunlich, zu sehen, dass es nicht nur mir so geht.
> Dachte eigentlich dass es viel mehr "Fahrgemeinschaften" gibt.
> 
> LG




Nö mir geht es ähnlich.

Fahre auch meist allein und ne Freundin mit der ich ab und zu mal fahre lässt es sehr ruhig angehen und schaut sich lieber die Gegend an. 
Auch schön - aber nicht immer.  

Und die MTB Frauengruppe vom Skiclub im Ort hier trifft sich dienstags, da hab ich Englischkurs.....

Naja i-wann find ich schon wen der regelmäßiger mit mir fährt.....


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Mai 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Naja, ich will das jetzt nicht vertiefen, aber irgendwie verwechselten das einige mit dem "Verkupplungsmarkt"  Ich wollte *nur *BIKEN - *nicht *HEIRATEN!!!



das ist mal richtig geil 
geht mir auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (17. Mai 2011)

ich vorhin festgestellt habe, dass jemand mein Auto angebumst hat

ist zwar nur das Nummernschild, aber wer weiss was drunter ist

und dann einfach abhaun. den soll der Blitz beim .... treffen.

So nun geh ich ne Runde spielen. Mal schaun was heute geht.

LG


----------



## Chrige (17. Mai 2011)

Hier ein Mutmacher für alle: Ich bin vor einer Woche das erste mal mit dem Biketreff von meinem Bikeladen mit. Die Gruppe musste auf dem Berg und am Ende der schwierigen Trails auf mich warten . 
Heute bin ich nun in den Laden, um mein Bike zum Service zu bringen. Die Mechaniker haben mich dann ganz entgeistert angeschaut und gefragt, ob ich denn heute nicht wieder mitfahre. Die war definitiv ein Aufsteller und hat mich motiviert, nächste Woche wieder am Start zu sein. Es wurde mir definitiv nicht übel genommen, dass sie auf mich warten musste .
Also traut euch! Und sonst könnt ihr immernoch nach dem ersten mal wieder einen Rückzieher machen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Mai 2011)

ich heut morgen mit Halsschmerzen aufgestanden bin
Schlechtes Zeichen weil das bei mir immer der Vorbote von einer Erkältung oder Grippe ist 
War wohl doch alles etwas zu stressig in letzter Zeit un jetzt krieg ich wohl die Quittung dafür
Naja jetzt muss ich mit Medikamenten voll pumpen weil ich mir das momentan echt nicht erlauben kann...hab Dienstag mal wieder ne mündliche Prüfung!


----------



## murmel04 (18. Mai 2011)

na dann erstmal gute Besserung

Vielleicht wird es ja doch nicht so schlimm. War bei vorletzten Samstag auch so, die ganze Woche wo man bei dem damals geilen Wetter den ganzen Tag in der Arbeit ist nix. 
Am Samstag aufgestanden mit Halsschmerzen.

Na und was ist übrig, immer noch eine dichte Nase, denke aber ehr ist Heuschnupfen oder so was. 

Und viel Glück bei der Prüfung, man bin ich froh, dass ich damit durch bin.

LG


----------



## Rubinstein5 (18. Mai 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin immer noch am Problem mit dem alleine fahren dran und hab auch wieder mal einen Treff angefunkt.
> 
> ...



boahr, was ist das denn?!?!?!?
Das geht ja gar nicht! So was habe ich ja noch nie gehört. 
ich bin von der Antwort völlig schockiert. Egal, ob es eine Anfängergruppe ist oder auch eine Fortgeschrittene. "man kommt irgendwie zurück" ist echt unmöglich. Entweder ich fahre in der Gruppe (auch den Berg runter, wenn das Niveau so unterschiedlich ist) oder ich lass es.
grummel
Nicht verzagen! Du findest eine Gruppe auch noch  Grüße R5


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Mai 2011)

Mir ist solch ein Umgang (zum Glück) in unserer Gruppe völlig unbekannt. Da wird gewartet und fertig. Keiner Lästert, keiner mault. Wir fahren alle ein Tempo, und wenn es um technisch schwerer Trails geht kann das auch mal geübt werden! Ich selbst warte und bin auch genau so froh, wenn wegen mir mal gewartet wird.

Gestern Abend erst habe ich selbst bei einem Trail zwei Anläufe gebraucht... beim ersten musste ich vorschriftsmäßig nach hinten absteigen sonst hätte ich ein Rendevouz mit nem Baum gehabt.


----------



## kugelfischchen (18. Mai 2011)

ich heute erfahren habe, dass ich Asthma haben soll. Nu muss ich son Spray nehmen. Und dann muss ich noch ins Krankenhaus um einige Untersuchungen über mich ergehen zu lassen (wegen Verdacht auf Sakoidose). Das mit dem Asthma kann ich garnicht glauben, denn dann müsste ich doch beim oder nach dem biken (imer zwischen 35 und 50 km) was merken bzw. Atemnot oder so was haben.
Naja Kopf hoch, abwarten was die im KH dann feststellen und sagen.


----------



## Chrige (18. Mai 2011)

Das kenne ich! Ich habe die Asthma-Diagnose letzten Herbst bekommen. Ich habe genau gleich reagiert, dass ich dies doch beim Biken bemerkt hätte. Habe dann alle die Tests gemacht, 6 Wochen lang eine Asthmatherapie gemacht und trotzdem blieben die Resultate aus. Die Ärzte haben dann gemeint, dass ich einfach einen Asthmaspray für den Notfall bei mir haben sollte. Da ich aber jetzt etwas mehr darauf achte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich doch ab und zu einen "Reizhusten" beim Sport kriege. Hätte nie gedacht, dass dies Asthma ist. Aber dank dem Asthmaspray geht der dann immer schnell weg und ich kann unbeschwert biken.
Hoffe trotzdem, dass die Tests für dich gut kommen.


----------



## Lenada (18. Mai 2011)

Etwas zur Aufmunterung von allen: Am Ende wird alles gut, und wenn es immer noch nicht gut ist, dann ist es nicht das Ende.


----------



## Vaena (18. Mai 2011)

*grummel* ich bin zu ungeduldig. Wiedereinstieg nach Babypause gestaltet sich komplizierter als gedacht: Die Beine sind locker und wollen treten (jenseits der 200 Watt), aber der Hintern versagt den Dienst. Ich fahre extra schon nur max. 30min auf der Rolle und hab jetzt auch extra einen neuen Testsattel aber trotzdem will mein Hinterteil noch nicht so. Dabei ist mein Sohn durchaus so nett eine Stunde lang neben der Rolle zu pennen, damit Mama wieder fit wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (18. Mai 2011)

Tipp von ner alten Mum
War bei meinem 1.Kind stundenlang mit dem Kinderwagen unterwegs und ich hab dabei ruckzuck meine Kilos verloren und für die "Backen"muskeln tut das Laufen ja auch gut.


----------



## Vaena (18. Mai 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Tipp von ner alten Mum
> War bei meinem 1.Kind stundenlang mit dem Kinderwagen unterwegs und ich hab dabei ruckzuck meine Kilos verloren und für die "Backen"muskeln tut das Laufen ja auch gut.



Wird schon gemacht. Aber wenn du direkt am Rennrad-highway sitzt dann iss das doch relativ ansteckend.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (18. Mai 2011)

kugelfischchen schrieb:


> ich heute erfahren habe, dass ich Asthma haben soll. Nu muss ich son Spray nehmen. Und dann muss ich noch ins Krankenhaus um einige Untersuchungen über mich ergehen zu lassen (wegen Verdacht auf Sakoidose). Das mit dem Asthma kann ich garnicht glauben, denn dann müsste ich doch beim oder nach dem biken (imer zwischen 35 und 50 km) was merken bzw. Atemnot oder so was haben.
> Naja Kopf hoch, abwarten was die im KH dann feststellen und sagen.



Ich habe asthmatischen Heuschnupfen und beim Biken mittlerweile dank Desensibiliesierung keine Probleme. Das wird beim Biken sogar eher besser, dank benötigter Bronchienerweiterung und besserer Durchblutung. Aber niemals ohne Spray, sonst könnte ich das Biken in der Birkensaison stecken. Will heißen, mit ner geringen Dosis Cortisonspray und Bewegung habe ich weniger Probleme als ohne Bewegung.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2011)

ich schon wieder ärger mit meiner Hinterradbremse habe!!
Seit ein paar Wochen hat sich das mit dem Ruckeln endlich gelegt und jetzt gibt sie komische Geräusche von sich seit ich das Hinterrad draußen hatte zum reifen wechseln
Ein total lautes Dauerquietschen beim bremsen aber eher ein tiefer Ton
Wie ein altes schwergängiges Tor...
War grad beim einkaufen im Dorf und es war schon fast peinlich
Ich will net wissen wieviel Geld und nerven mich dieses Rad schon gekostet hat *grummel*


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. Mai 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon mal nach nem Reifenwechsel, schau mal ob das Rad auch wirklich richtig hinten drin sitzt!


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Mai 2011)

Scheibenbremsen quietschen gern mal... Hörst Du auch ein Schleifgeräusch beim von Hand drehenden Rad.

Hattest Du einen Bremskeil während das Laufrad draußen war drin? Wenn nicht, hast Du die Kolben vorm Radeinbau auseinandergedrückt?
Und laß Dir von einem MtBler oder einem netten Radschrauber mal die beiden (Imbus)schrauben an der Bremse zeigen, die man lösen muß, dann die Bremse ziehen und bei fest gezogener Bremse diese Schrauben wieder anziehen. Ist hier in den Techfreds auch gut beschrieben, daher hab ich das. Dadurch stellen sich die Bremsbacken (-beläge) wieder richtig zu der Bremsscheibe ein.

Das muß ich an meinen Formulabremsen öfters mal (an der den Maguras ganz selten ) machen, dann quietscht es nicht mehr.
Grüße!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2011)

@Votec tox
Nee schleift nix beim drehen nur beim bremsen
Hatte auch keinen Abstandshalter drin aber normalerweise sollte da nix passieren wenn man die bremse net zieht 
Und Bremssattel zentrieren hab ich auch schon gemacht 
Werd wie actionbarbie schon gesagt hat den schnellspanner mal wieder aufmachen un am rad bissel rütteln obs wirklich drin sitzt un dann gucken wir mal weiter


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Mai 2011)

die bremse immer noch quietscht...
Hab noch mal am rad geruckelt bei offenem Schnellspanner aber es war hinterher immer noch
Hab heut auf der Tour herausgefunden dass es nur beim zarten anbremsen ist also praktisch halb gezogene Bremse und dann wird es richtig ohrenbetäubend.Wenn ich gleich richtig zupacke hört man nichts
Ich befürchte dass die Scheibe nen Schlag hat weil es fühlt sich an als würde die Scheibe vibrieren und dann wär es auch logisch wenn es beim festen bremsen nicht is!?
Beim Einbau des Hinterrads hat die Scheibe auch mal geklemmt  aber sind die Dinger wirklich so empfindlich???
Ich will meine V-Brakes zurück
Hatte heute auch nicht wirklich Lust zum Biken, dementsprechend platt war ich auch liegt wohl da dran dass ich mich die ganze Woche schon vorm lernen drücke und die Zeit so langsam knapp wird
Das einzig positive ist eigentlich dass der Smart Sam gut rollt


----------



## mtb-freak96 (21. Mai 2011)

...,weil ich heute von meinem artzt mitgeteilt bekommen habe das ich 4 wochen kein sport machen darf und ich vllt eine wachstumsfuge und einen leistenbruch habe . Mal schauen was das mrt sagt und mir so langsam die bike zeitungen ausgehen die ich noch nicht auswendig kann . Mein bike steht natürchlich unten im keller schön geputzt und gammelt vor sich hin. Allen anderen Wünsche ich noch einen schönen antiderprisiven tag.
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (21. Mai 2011)

@mtb-freak96:

Kann ich nachvollziehen, wenn man da, bei diesen Aussichten längere Zeit nicht Biken zu dürfen, den leichten Hang zur Verzweiflung und einen Anflug von Depressionen bekommt. 
War letztes Jahr aufgrund eines Unfalles 6 Wochen außer Gefecht gesetzt. Hatte u.a. schwere Prellungen im Brustkorbbereich, die mir Probleme beim Einatmen bereiteten und das immer höllisch weh tat, weil atmen muss frau ja auch so hin und wieder mal  Da bin ich fast Amok gelaufen: Schönstes Wetter und ich durfte nix machen, gar nix  Hab dann mal meine Wunden geleckt und nach den 6 Wochen, dem OK vom Arzt, langsam, aber wirklich langsam mich wieder aufs Bike getastet und gelernt wieder neu durchzuatmen...

Hey, wird schon wieder


----------



## mtb-freak96 (22. Mai 2011)

ja danke erstmal. Jap atmen sollte schon zwichendurch mal sein  Wir haben 26grad und ich darf noch nichtmal schwimmen gehen   das freut mich für dich! Egal,ich glaube ich bestell mir einfach mal paar neue teile damit ich zeit zum basteln habe  

Vielen Dank. wie gesagt der weg ist das ziel


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Mai 2011)

so langsam die Nerven, zwecks lernen, den dienst versagen
Heute und morgen noch den ganzen Tag lernen und dann hab ichs endlich hinter mir...Prüfung und dann keine Tierernährungsvorlesung mehr


----------



## murmel04 (22. Mai 2011)

@ grennhorn-biker,

oh das kenne ich mit dem lernen. Aber nicht zu viel tun, leg jetzt mal die Bücher weg und ab auf Bike, den Kopf frei werden.

Ich bin wirklich nicht die fleißigste beim lernen, und also ich vor drei Jahren so wirklich mal viel getan hab ging der Schuss nach hinten los

Tja dann die eine nochmal geschriegen, mit viel weniger Vorbereitung und dann hat´s geklappt.

Also denke bitte auch daran den Kopf genügend Pausen zu gönnen, sonst kann er gelernte nicht richtig verarbeiten.

Und was kommt dann, der berühmte Blackout bei der Prüfung.

Wann ist die Prüfung genau? Leg einen Tag vorher die Bücher auf jeden Fall in die Ecke und mach was schönes, anderes nicht an die Prüfung denken. Tue was für deine Körper dann wird das schon.

Und bloss keine Prüfungsangst bitte, (gut sowas kenne ich nicht) soll es aber geben

LG - und Kopf hoch die Zeit geht vorbei.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Mai 2011)

Hab Dienstag um 10 prüfung...allerdings mündlich
Kriegen nur 2 große Fragen mit etwas vorbereitungszeit von etwa 5min un dann gehts los!
Problem is nur wenn ich eine frage dann schon net weiß krieg ich Panik un dann kommt das Blackout
Ansonsten müsste das alles gar kein Prob sein, weil es nicht ums bestehen geht sondern darum welche Note ich bekomm. Hätte aber schon gern mindestens ne 2 
Naja morgen ist auch noch ein Tag da wird nochma alles durchgelesen un dann gehts abends auf ne grillparty von ner Freundin


----------



## lieblingsschaf (22. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> so langsam die Nerven, zwecks lernen, den dienst versagen
> Heute und morgen noch den ganzen Tag lernen und dann hab ichs endlich hinter mir...Prüfung und dann keine Tierernährungsvorlesung mehr



Oh! Du studierst auch den Kram....
... Ich hab's zum Glück hinter mir, halte Dir aber die Daumen! 

LG
Das Schaf
(Die allerletzte  Prüfung ist die geilste, glaub mir )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Mai 2011)

Wobei nicht allerletzte Prüfung 
Hab noch ein Jahr (bzw. 2 semester) vor mir 
Könnte eigentlich schon fertig sein weil ich letzten Herbst nach dem Bachelor aufhören wollte...leider hab ich keinen Job bekommen weil mich keiner haben wollte 
Also hab ich noch 4 Semester Master dran gehängt weil es immer noch besser ist als nichts tun
Aber ich sehne mich danach endlich wieder in der Heimat zu sein,mit festem geregeltem Tagesablauf,Arbeiten gehen und Geld zu verdienen, damit ich mir mehr für mein Hobby leisten kann


----------



## lieblingsschaf (22. Mai 2011)

Ah, ok, doch anderes Studium. 
Trotzdem viel Glück!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (27. Mai 2011)

Da kauft man sich nen neues Auto um Ruhe vor Reparaturen zu haben und was ist?
Kommt so nen blöder Mader und hats zum fressen gern.

Ich kann gar nicht in Worte fassen wie sauer ich bin.

Naja vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und es waren "nur" die Zündkabel die ihm geschmeckt haben...


----------



## mtb-freak96 (27. Mai 2011)

@hummelbrumm das tut mir leid aber genau aus dem grund fahr ich fahrrad und lass mein vater sich über die marder aufregen


----------



## murmel04 (27. Mai 2011)

@hummelbrumm - vielleicht falsche Automarke

@grennhorn-biker - wie war die Prüfung

und mein Fahrtechniktraining am 11/12.06 abgesagt wurde, zu wenig Teilnehmerinnen.


----------



## MelleD (27. Mai 2011)

@Hummelbrumm
Übernimmt das nicht die Versicheurng? Sollte sie zumindest... 

Heute ist einfach ein scheiß Tag. Wetter kaka, kein Kaffee -> kaka, erst Stress auffe Arbeit, nu Zeitabsitzen -> kaka, Monatsende -> kaka


----------



## Hummelbrumm (27. Mai 2011)

@mtb-freak96  Jepp mit dem Rad hat man zumindest keine Marder-Probleme. Würd ich nur Rad fahren bekäm ich aber nix mehr gebacken und im Winter schon gar nicht. 

@murmel04 Mh tja nen Ford halt. Meine Eltern hatten auch schon nen Marder im Auto auch in nem Ford. Aber nützt ja nix werde den Wagen deshab nicht abgeben. Muss ich jetzt durch. 
Bin mir auch gar nicht so sicher ob das an der Marke liegt. Ein Kollege hat nen Skoda und schon nen Mader drin gehabt....

Aber vielelicht bleibt es nachhher ja noch nen Stunde trocken dann geh ich ne Runde Frust abbauen mit Hilfe meines Bikes.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (27. Mai 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> @Hummelbrumm
> Übernimmt das nicht die Versicheurng? Sollte sie zumindest...



Jepp tut sie hab aber ne recht hohe Selbstbeteiligung..... 
Werd ich vielleicht noch ändern und etwas runter setzten mal sehen wie viel teurer es dann wird. Nur nützt das dann aber nix mehr für diesen Schaden.


----------



## murmel04 (27. Mai 2011)

@hummelbrumm, ach so einen Ford ist aber komisch, denn gerade die werden bei mir nicht gefressen - beide nicht.

nur der Polo vom junior und früher der Opel und Passat.
und den Polo so richtig, sogar die Antenne und die Zierleisten auf dem Dach hat er rausgezogen.

OK, beim Polo hat´s die Versicherung gezahlt und beim Passat konnte man das noch selber machen.

Meine Kasko ist allerdings ohne Selbstbeteiligung.

LG und Kopf hoch wird schon wieder.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (27. Mai 2011)

Danke, für die lieben Worte. 

Ja das wird schon.
Ist nur halt so ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (27. Mai 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> *und den Polo so richtig, sogar die Antenne und die Zierleisten auf dem Dach hat er rausgezogen*.


 ...   ...   ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Mai 2011)

@murmel04
Prüfung war gut ist aber auch gut ausgefallen!!
Sprich das niveau war wohl nicht so hoch 
Bin halt ein "Panikmacher"


----------



## murmel04 (27. Mai 2011)

@greenhorn-biker,

na dann erstmal Glückwunsch und jetzt erstmal wieder das Leben genießen.

LG


----------



## Hummelbrumm (27. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Mai 2011)

Danke


----------



## Principiante (2. Juni 2011)

...weil ich vier Tage frei habe und seit gestern mit der dicken Erkältung flach liege...

passt ja mal wieder. 


( Eine Freude für den Arbeitgeber )

LG, Principiante!


----------



## 4mate (2. Juni 2011)

Morgen zum Arzt (oder heute schon) und für diesen Tag krank schreiben lassen - so ist der Urlaubstag gerettet!


----------



## kugelfischchen (2. Juni 2011)

ich ja nun seid 26.05. im Krankenhaus bin und nun seid 28.05. auf meinen Befund warte. Man dauert das lange. Ich hab hier jetzt echt schon langeweile, kenne das gelände in nd auswendig.


----------



## Principiante (3. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Morgen zum Arzt (oder heute schon) und für diesen Tag krank schreiben lassen - so ist der Urlaubstag gerettet!



Nützt nix, werde nach Stunden bezahlt.
Wenn ich da bin und arbeite, bekomme ich Geld, wenn nicht dann gibts' auch nix!

Montag bin ich wieder fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (3. Juni 2011)

ich alter kleiner Schissbolzen Angst hatte ne Spitzkehre zu fahren, die sich bergab vor mir auftat 

 
.... und je länger ich mir diese enge schmale Spitzkehre anschaute, um so mehr ging mir das Zipperlein und ich beschloss abzusteigen und zu schieben. Die Aussichten waren auch nicht sonderlich toll: links Brennesseln, rechts ein paar Hecken... also .... war schieben ein guter Kompromiss 



Aber ich will das auch mal so können wollen  Wisst ihr, so *ZACK *und rum mit dem Hinterteil. Trau mich nicht


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2011)

> Aber ich will das auch mal so können wollen  Wisst ihr, so ZACK und rum mit dem Hinterteil. Trau mich nicht



... da bist du in bester Gesellschaft


----------



## anne waffel (3. Juni 2011)

also bei mir scheitert es nicht am "Nichttrauen" - ich kann es noch nichteinmal 
Denen, die es schon können, kann ich nur raten, es immer wieder in nicht so engen Kurven mit dem Hinterradversetzen zu üben. Bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit wieder versuchen - dann klappt es auch sicher bald in den fiesen Spitzkehren.

Anne...absteigt


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Juni 2011)

@ Martina: *Willkommen im Club *

Aber ich würde das echt gerne mal lernen wollen. Das sieht bei anderen immer so spielerisch leicht aus (*ZACK *und rum)und ich glaube, in irgend einem Bikemagazin war das mal neulich Thema, aber so in Natura hab ich mich noch nie getraut .... 
Ach, weißte was, ich muss morgen eh in den Bikeladen. Den Typen frag ich einfach mal, der war mal Hessenmeister im Cross Country. Der sollte das doch wissen und mir zeigen können


Genau, so mach ich das


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Juni 2011)

@ anne

Ei, ich kann es ja noch *nicht *einmal *ansatzweise*!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Juni 2011)

Ich würde das super gern können! So eine Geschicklichkeit wäre was. ABer die Idee - auf'm Vorderrad erstmal zu verlagern - mag ich nicht - traue ich mich nicht!   Schwerkraft und so - wie schaffen die Leute das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (3. Juni 2011)

es gibt ein paar Videos dazu:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8g8MyiGgWE&feature=relmfu"]YouTube        - âªMTB Fahrtechnik - 13 Spitzkehre mit Hinterrad versetzenâ¬â[/nomedia]
ist ein bisschen erklÃ¤rt.

Die Zahnspange 

ich meine, neulich im IBC auch ein Video dazu gesehen zu haben - aber ich finde es gerade nicht wieder.


und hier ein Leckerbissen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1P7mDyehyDc"]YouTube        - âªSpitzkehren Trail - Hinterrad versetzen - Switchbacksâ¬â[/nomedia] Ã¤hm, da wÃ¼rde ich nichteinmal spazieren gehen  wobei die Kameraeinstellung sehr extrem ist.

Anne...Lusche


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Juni 2011)

tze tze tze, dass sagt Zahnspange einfach mal so in seinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn und *Zack* und um die Ecke ist er.
Aber da hat er wohl recht, erst mal auf dem Flachen üben bevor man sich in die steile Wildnis hineinwagt  Ich probier das mal ... auf dem Flachen natürlich 

hui hui hui, das andere Video.... da geht mir beim Zuschauen schon der Hintern auf Grundeis


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Juni 2011)

anne waffel schrieb:


> es gibt ein paar Videos dazu:
> ...
> 
> und hier ein *Leckerbissen*: YouTube        - âªSpitzkehren Trail - Hinterrad versetzen - Switchbacksâ¬â Ã¤hm, da wÃ¼rde ich nichteinmal spazieren gehen  wobei die Kameraeinstellung sehr extrem ist.
> ...



Boah.  Der Anfang ist gruselig.

Die Musik ist klasse dazu   Der steigt auch fÃ¼r die KÃ¼he ab


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2011)

... so, jetzt verrat ich Euch was:

Wir machen Sommerurlaub in Kirchberg/Kitzbühl - und bei wem haben wir Techniktraining???


Rööchtööög - 




- mal sehen, ob der schafft mir was beizubringen


----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ... Der steigt auch für die Kühe ab



Bei mir stehen in jeder Spitzkehre Kühe...



...nur deshalb muß ich da immer absteigen


----------



## lieblingsschaf (3. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... so, jetzt verrat ich Euch was:
> 
> Wir machen Sommerurlaub in Kirchberg/Kitzbühl - und bei wem haben wir Techniktraining???
> 
> ...



Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen: genug! 

Wan fahrt Ihr? Wir sind dieses Jahr auch wieder da.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Juni 2011)

...nach der euphorie vom letzten we (marathon am sonntag) ich heute gerade mal 200hm hoch gekommen bin, um dann wieder umzudrehen. keine kraft mehr gehabt und der puls war eh zu hoch. dann noch in der größten mittagshitze... und alleine machts doch langsam wirklich keinen spass mehr


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Juni 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Boah.  Der Anfang ist gruselig.
> 
> Die Musik ist klasse dazu   Der steigt auch für die Kühe ab



Der Titel heißt:

Yes baby Yes (Sally said) 

... und ist da drauf ...


----------



## Rubinstein5 (5. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ich alter kleiner Schissbolzen Angst hatte ne Spitzkehre zu fahren, die sich bergab vor mir auftat
> 
> 
> .... und je länger ich mir diese enge schmale Spitzkehre anschaute, um so mehr ging mir das Zipperlein und ich beschloss abzusteigen und zu schieben. Die Aussichten waren auch nicht sonderlich toll: links Brennesseln, rechts ein paar Hecken... also .... war schieben ein guter Kompromiss
> ...




ich weiß genau, was du meinst .... irgendwann kriegen wir das auch hin!!!


----------



## vanilla (5. Juni 2011)

Spitzkehre geht doch nur mit Klickies oder?? Also werde ich das nie können LOL - Klickies will ich nich - zu viel Schiss mal unkontrolliert auf die Nase zu fligen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (5. Juni 2011)

vanilla schrieb:


> Spitzkehre geht doch nur mit Klickies oder?? Also werde ich das nie können LOL - Klickies will ich nich - zu viel Schiss mal unkontrolliert auf die Nase zu fligen..



Nöö, geht auch mit Flatpedalen. Kann es selbst aber auch nicht


----------



## vanilla (5. Juni 2011)

ich war schon froh, dass ich überhaupt mal das Hinterrad ein bissl hoch bekomm aber Spitzkehre geht nüsch ;( und die Videos im Netz sind da auch nich sooooo hilfreich - schon gar net, wenn man Schisser is


----------



## murmel04 (5. Juni 2011)

oh mann, wer hat denn das Wetter bestellt

Mitten in meiner Tour, war gerade auf dem Berg angekommen und beim Eisessen und Füßebaden sind doch diese fiesen dunklen Wolken auf mich zugekommen

Tour dann abgeändert und die Schnellstrecke zurück zum Auto im Eiltempo, und kaum im Auto kamen die ersten Tropfen und die Temperatur viel von 33 auf 17 Grad - Außentemperatur

Heimfahrt dann 30 min Stau, da alle heimwollten vom Stadtfest und der Gartenschau

Und es regnet und donnert immer noch. Also Essensplan umstellen.

Und dann fast noch den Etrex verloren, Gott sein Dank wieder gefunden.

Positiv heute das erste mal mit Trinkrucksack unterwegs und ist klasse, nur finde man trinkt viel mehr als sonst.

LG


----------



## MissOldie (5. Juni 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Positiv heute das erste mal mit Trinkrucksack unterwegs und ist klasse, nur finde man trinkt viel mehr als sonst.



Glückwunsch 

Ich bin heute nur am Lernen. Schreibe diese Woche 3 Klausuren


----------



## murmel04 (5. Juni 2011)

Oh du Arme,

fühle mit dir, kenn das ja.

Und - ich denke an dich und drück dir die Daumen 

Wird schon und bald sind Ferien.

LG


----------



## MissOldie (5. Juni 2011)

Ja, Gott sei Dank. Ich mag nämlich nicht mehr 

Übrigens: Der Wein war sehr lecker.  Vielen Dank noch einmal.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (5. Juni 2011)

Ach ja das Wetter.
Hier ist es seit heut morgen so schwül das man sich nicht bewegen mag und der klein Schauer vorhin hat nix gebracht.  
Ist eher noch schlimmer geworden, aber grummeln im Hintergrund tuts den halben Tag schon.
Dabei wäre Regen echt gut zu gebrauchen.
Hätte nie gedacht das ich das mal sage aber ich will mal nen paar Tage Regen haben.

@MissOldie  Alles Gute für die Klausuren wünsche ich. SDas klappt schon. *daumendrück*


----------



## Rubinstein5 (5. Juni 2011)

vanilla schrieb:


> Spitzkehre geht doch nur mit Klickies oder?? Also werde ich das nie können LOL - Klickies will ich nich - zu viel Schiss mal unkontrolliert auf die Nase zu fligen..



HI 

bin von Anfang an mit Clickies gefahren und hab mich so daran gewöhnt, den Fuß "rauszudrehen". Kann ich nur empfehlen. Vor allem Bergauf!
Da kann man mal nicht treten sondern ziehen, das entlastet den Muskel.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (5. Juni 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> oh mann, wer hat denn das Wetter bestellt
> 
> Mitten in meiner Tour, war gerade auf dem Berg angekommen und beim Eisessen und Füßebaden sind doch diese fiesen dunklen Wolken auf mich zugekommen
> 
> ...




Huhuu 
Trinkrucksack ist ne tolle Sache! Ich fahre nur mit dem kleinen Rucksack (Deuter) Der schützt auch noch den Rücken beim Sturz.
Da passt die Trinkblase rein und ich trinke genug! Wie du schon sagst, man trinkt mehr. Bin schon froh, dass meine bessere Hälfte diesen Sport schon länger betreibt - da profitiere ich von ohne Ende.
Grüße R5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (6. Juni 2011)

mensch sagt mal, wer hat von euch  hat denn schon Herbst bestellt???

Hier ist ja die volle Nebelsuppe:kotz::kotz:

und dann hab ich heute Nacht doch voll verpennt. Der Wecker meinte auch, es ist noch Wochenende und er braucht keinen Ton von sich zu geben

on man lass die Woche rumgehn.

LG


----------



## MelleD (6. Juni 2011)

Gestern abend von Dirtmasters wiedergekommen. Bin total kaputt, ein bisschen Schlaf fehlt irgendwie.


----------



## Schnitte (6. Juni 2011)

Bremse vom Auto defekt  einfach mal 200 â¬ weg...
das wars dann mit einem neuen Steuersatz fÃ¼rs Bike fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Zeit...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. Juni 2011)

das wetter mir tierisch auf den Senkel geht !!
Hat schon den ganzen morgen geregnet, über mittag hat es immer mal wieder angefangen zu tröpfeln un der himmel is so dunkel dass es jederzeit nach einem Wolkenbruch aussieht 
Wie soll sich da noch jmd motivieren draußen sport zu machen obwohl es dringend nötig wär


----------



## kugelfischchen (11. Juni 2011)

ich vorhin voll in einen wolkenbruch gekommen bin. habs dann doch noch geschafft mich unterzustellen, das hat dann fast ne Stunde gedauert. jetzt bin ich wieder zu hause und auch wieder getrocknet.


----------



## murmel04 (11. Juni 2011)

na hoffen wir mal, das sich das Wetter wieder beruhigt und der Sommer nicht schon vorbei ist.

Und wir nicht wieder den selben Mist bekommen wie letztes Jahr ab August


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (11. Juni 2011)

Yep, greenhorn-biker, so ging es mir heute auch. Obwohl ich heute wirklich hätte trainieren sollen, konnte ich mich nicht überwinden bei dem Wetter nach draussen zu gehen. Zudem bin ich von einer strengen Woche mehr als erschöpft. Na ja, dafür gibt es dann am Montag keine Ausrede dann.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. Juni 2011)

Hab gott sei dank aufs richtige Pferd gesetzt un bis zum abend gewartet 
War dann noch für ne Std mim rad unterwegs,es war trocken un es kamen sogar ab un an noch ein paar sonnenstrahlen durch


----------



## anne waffel (13. Juni 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> ich weiß genau, was du meinst .... irgendwann kriegen wir das auch hin!!!



um nochmal kurz auf das Hinterradlupfen zurückzukommen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=527337

da wird es schön erklärt.

Anne...theoretisch


----------



## mystik-1 (14. Juni 2011)

...das WE schon wieder vorbei ist.
Nur geackert und schon zu Ende.

_Wobei ja eher Mad geackert hat und ich zugesehen habe mit den Kids _


----------



## KurzerFlo (14. Juni 2011)

... mein Praktikum an der besten Arbeitsstelle Deutschlands zuende gegangen ist...


----------



## mtb-freak96 (14. Juni 2011)

wo warst du ?


----------



## KurzerFlo (14. Juni 2011)

Im deutschen Bundestag


----------



## mtb-freak96 (14. Juni 2011)

uhh ein hochgebildeter  sitzt du auch auf so überteueren sesseln wie die anderen? soll nicht böse rüber kommen


----------



## KurzerFlo (14. Juni 2011)

mtb-freak96 schrieb:


> uhh ein hochgebildeter  sitzt du auch auf so überteueren sesseln wie die anderen? soll nicht böse rüber kommen


 
hab ich auch nicht bös aufgefasst. Ich sitze auf stinknormalen Sitzen für gewöhnlich


----------



## mtb-freak96 (14. Juni 2011)

gut  okay ich meinte eher diese 3.000 euro chefsesseln wie die alle haben.Hättest mir mal einen mitbringen können meiner ist nach 20 jahren gebrochen  sitzen kann man immernoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juni 2011)

ich hab heute Nacht geträumt mit Matthias Reim und Elton John in einer WG zu wohnen....

ich find das so krank dass ich mir nun wirklich Sorgen um mein seelisches Wohlbefinden mache...


----------



## murmel04 (15. Juni 2011)

@kilkenny,

autsch das ist je echt übel glaube da würde ich mir auch gedanken über meine geisige Gesundheit machen

vielleicht wars ja auch nur der Mond meine Nacht war auch irgendwie komisch, aber so einen Alptraum hatte ich dann doch nicht.

schaue einfach aus dem Fenster und genieße deine tolle Aussicht.

LG


----------



## MelleD (15. Juni 2011)

Bitterböse Kopfschmerzen von diesem komischen Wetter draussen, sieht die ganze Zeit nach Regen aus, tut es aber nicht und dazu ist es noch drückende 24°C warm...
Und ich muss noch nach Hause fahren mit den Schmerzen. Hoffentlich wirds keine Migräne, hab ich ja mal garkeine Lust drauf


----------



## mtb-freak96 (15. Juni 2011)

ist es denn ein stechender schmerz nur kurz oder langanhlatende kopfshcmerzen? geh doch mal mit déinen kopfschmerzen zur akupunktur. Meiner sis hats geholfen


----------



## 4mate (15. Juni 2011)

mtb-freak96 schrieb:


> Meiner *sis* hat*'*s geholfen




_SIS _(_Shimano_ Indexing System)


----------



## mtb-freak96 (15. Juni 2011)

sis=sister=schwester

Soory, die Faulheit hat nach dem biken gewonnen  hoffe du verzeist mir.


----------



## lucie (15. Juni 2011)

mtb-freak96 schrieb:


> sis=sister=schwester
> 
> Soory, die Faulheit hat nach dem biken gewonnen  hoffe du verzeist mir.



Und der männliche Verwandte (falls Du einen haben solltest) wäre demnach analog dazu ein Brot, oder was? Ah ja... 

Man lernt immer wieder gern dazu.


----------



## mtb-freak96 (15. Juni 2011)

ne das t ist schon wieder überflüssig  bro einfach nur


----------



## 4mate (15. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-freak96 (15. Juni 2011)

bingo ich bin sooo stolz auf euch


----------



## KurzerFlo (16. Juni 2011)

...ich arbeiten muss und später bis 20 Uhr in die Uni muss!


----------



## MelleD (16. Juni 2011)

mtb-freak96 schrieb:


> ist es denn ein stechender schmerz nur kurz oder langanhlatende kopfshcmerzen? geh doch mal mit déinen kopfschmerzen zur akupunktur. Meiner sis hats geholfen


 
Nee, pochend und nur einseitig. Nicht schön, aber nach dem Essen und schlafen gehts meistens wieder. 
Mit Schmerztabletten würds bestimmt schneller gehen, aber will mich nicht mit sowas vollpumpen...


----------



## Vaena (18. Juni 2011)

...ich vor 2 Tagen geimpft wurde und noch immer nen dicken Arm hab und mich im Schneckentempo von Couch zu Bett und umgekehrt bewege ...dabei iss schönes Wetter und ich könnte fahren *grummel*


----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. Juni 2011)

Vaena schrieb:


> ...ich vor 2 Tagen geimpft wurde und noch immer nen dicken Arm hab und mich im Schneckentempo von Couch zu Bett und umgekehrt bewege ...dabei iss schönes Wetter und ich könnte fahren *grummel*



Oh  gute Besserung wünsche ich. Was wars denn für ne Impfung die dich so von den Beinen haut?

Ich find heut ist nen doofer Tag, weil es hier in kurzen Abständen immer wieder schüttet wie aus Eimern. 

Regen ist ja notwendig aber muss es unbedingt jetzt am Wochenende sein? *seuftz*


----------



## Vaena (18. Juni 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Oh  gute Besserung wünsche ich. Was wars denn für ne Impfung die dich so von den Beinen haut?
> 
> Ich find heut ist nen doofer Tag, weil es hier in kurzen Abständen immer wieder schüttet wie aus Eimern.
> 
> Regen ist ja notwendig aber muss es unbedingt jetzt am Wochenende sein? *seuftz*



Jetzt regnets bei uns auch... wenigstens ein bischen gerechtigkeit, wenn ich schon ned fahren kann 
Ganz banale Keuchhustenimpfung...die ich nie bekommen hatte (Unser Sohn geht bald in die Kita und ich hab keinen Bock mir von ihm die Kinderkrankheiten zu fangen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (18. Juni 2011)

das Wetter irgendwie *total doof* ist! Mal scheint die Sonne und der Himmel ist blau mit ein paar harmlosen weißen Wölkchen, dann verfinstert sich das ganze in Bruchteil von wenigen Minuten in ein unheilverheißendes Szenario und es kübelt was nur runterkommen kann und es ist verdammt windig.
Mein erster (und letzter für heute) Bikeversuch scheiterte an der steifen Brise, die hier stellenweise mal durchfegte, sodass ich fast vom Radel gepustet wurde. Das Schlimme daran ist ja nicht nur der gelegentliche Seitenwind, nein, sondern der ständige *GEGENWND*, der - egal wie rum du fährst - immer von vorne kommt 
Hab dann irgendwann mal aufgegeben und hab mich wieder nach Hause getrollt ( mit Gegenwind versteht sich). Das machte echt keinen Spaß - nöööö!
 ...nee, das war heut wirklich nicht mein Tag


----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. Juni 2011)

Vaena schrieb:


> Ganz banale Keuchhustenimpfung...die ich nie bekommen hatte (Unser Sohn geht bald in die Kita und ich hab keinen Bock mir von ihm die Kinderkrankheiten zu fangen)




Oh Keuchhusten.  Bin ich auch nicht gegen geimpft.
Nen ehemaliger Kollege war fast 7 Wochen zuhause, weil er sich mit Mitte zwanzig Keuchhusten eingefangen hat.
Dann besser nen paar Tage schlapp sein nach ner Impfung.


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Juni 2011)

Ich meine Einkommensteuererklärung 2010 mal machen müsste 
Räume den ganzen Papierkrempel seit Monaten von eine in die andere Ecke und hab eigentlich so gar keine rechte Lust dazu.
Kommt eh kaum was bei raus, aber herschenken will man ja auch nix 
Naja, ist eh heute so ein trostloses Wetter.... ich werde mich jetzt wohl mal dransetzen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Juni 2011)

ich seit heut morgen schon wieder Halsschmerzen hab
Un alles wieder nur wegen dem ganzen Lernstress weil heut mal wieder letzter Tag vor der Prüfung is 
Blöd is nur dass ich alle 3,5 Wochen Prüfung hab 
Aber ein Ende ist in Sicht mitte Juli gibts endlich Ferien  Die ich mir verdient hab,weil ich keine Wintersemesterferien hatte (hatte durchgehend Vorlesung ) und auch keine Pfingstferien im Gegensatz zu den meisten Studenten


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. Juni 2011)

kein blöder Tag, aber mich pisst grad was an:

zart betuchte bitte, weghören/weglesen; andere nicht persönlich nehmen: 
Kenny´s innerer Monolog:

_Ich hasse es, wenn RR-Schwucken und Teerstraßenroller meinen Bilder von Steilabfahrten von Mountainbikern/Sprünge/Trails oder sonstiges bewerten, einschätzen geschweige denn Kommentieren zu können...; kümmert euch um eure Trittfrequenz, euren Elektrolythaushalt und eure Popocreme! die einzige Abwechslung in eurem Leben ist der Mittelstreifen..._

ah, besser.

Bitte.Danke.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (20. Juni 2011)

... mein Race-Bike in der Nacht vorm Rennen vom Zeltplatz geklaut worden ist.


----------



## Veloce (20. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> kein blöder Tag, aber mich pisst grad was an:
> 
> zart betuchte bitte, weghören/weglesen; andere nicht persönlich nehmen:
> Kenny´s innerer Monolog:
> ...



Ich oute mich hier mal als  RR Begeisterte rasierte  Radsüchtige  mit Stollenweitblick .
Ähem , der Texaner hätte seine 2004er  Querbeeteinlage auch nicht ohne Querfeldeinerfahrung so souverän  hingekriegt .....
Wer das Werkzeug beherrrscht ...... 
 Das Rennradvölkchen hat schon ein paar vernagelte Gestalten .....
Ich fahr ` auch mit schwarzen Socken .......


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8436843"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Ich oute mich hier mal als  RR Begeisterte rasierte  Radsüchtige  mit Stollenweitblick .



me too 

geht doch nichts über eine schöne Ausfahrt mit dem Rennerle zum Entspannen nach einem zünftigen WE im Wald 
Ein bisschen Grundlage hat glaub auch auf der Steilabfahrt im Trail noch niemandem geschadet  und womit könnte man das besser trainieren als mit dem Teerstraßenroller?


----------



## Yvonnezoom (20. Juni 2011)

es genau in dem Moment angefangen hat zu regnen, als ich in meine Bikeklamotten gehüpft bin..

Aber ich wart jetzt fünf Minuten und fahr dann trotzdem....


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Juni 2011)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> ... mein Race-Bike in der Nacht vorm Rennen vom Zeltplatz geklaut worden ist.



Oh nein, du Ärmste!!! Das ist aber echt sch.... und jetzt 

Das wäre mein größter Albtraum: Garage leer - Bikes weg ----Hilfeeeeeeeeeeeee----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (20. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


>




hahahahahahha
YES!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juni 2011)

... es schon den ganzen Tag regnet, und morgen voraussichtlich auch....


----------



## lieblingsschaf (21. Juni 2011)

gestern mein Keilriemen gerissen ist und die Reparatur 500â¬ kosten wird. ScheiÃkarre!


----------



## MelleD (21. Juni 2011)

es ein langer, langer Tag im Büro wird... 
Zumindest macht mein Freund das Essen heute abend fertig. Ein kleiner Lichtblick.


----------



## Principiante (21. Juni 2011)

Blasenentzündung.... _bäh, Blasentee..._


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal gehört dass man sowas kriegt wenn die Bakterien von männlein und weiblein in bestimmten Körperzonen nicht zusammen passen


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2011)

..... oder einfach nur nasse füsse bekommen ...


----------



## mtb-freak96 (21. Juni 2011)

...oder im schwimmbad wasser geschluckt  noch andere Ideen? ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Juni 2011)

nich auf Mutti gehört un auf nen kalten Stein gesetzt..so keusch geht das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (22. Juni 2011)

500â¬ fÃ¼rn Keilriemen?
Das ist Ã¼bel.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (22. Juni 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> 500 fürn Keilriemen?
> Das ist übel.



Nein, für ne Abdeckung, Keilriemenscheibe und Keilriemen.... alles andere äre ja einfach.


----------



## xXJojoXx (22. Juni 2011)

es die ganze Zeit geschüttet hat und jetzt die Sonne scheint, wie schon lange nicht mehr. Wäre perfekt für eine "Abschlussrunde" vor dem morgigen Urlaub aber nein, die Bikesachen sind schon eingepackt und ins Auto geladen


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2011)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Nein, für ne Abdeckung, Keilriemenscheibe und Keilriemen.... alles andere äre ja einfach.



Rolls Royce?


----------



## lieblingsschaf (22. Juni 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Rolls Royce?


Japanische Mitsschaukel. Aber das Drecksding ist fertig und hat insgesamt knapp 530 Ökken gekostet... Wie gut, daß es den diesjährigen Bike-Urlaub von ebay gibt...


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Juni 2011)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Japanische Mitsschaukel. Aber das Drecksding ist fertig und hat insgesamt knapp 530 Ökken gekostet... Wie gut, daß es den diesjährigen Bike-Urlaub von ebay gibt...




was für einen "urlaub von ebay" gibts denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (22. Juni 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> was für einen "urlaub von ebay" gibts denn?


1 Woche Bike-Holidays in Klausen, die große Bike-Pauschale.


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2011)

530 Euro geht doch noch:

Wir mit unserem zur Inspektion: 450 Euro

Zahnriemen muss gewechselt werden: 900 Euro
Kunststoffnase an Heckspoiler abgerissen: 450 Euro (wenn denn repariert wird)
Türfernbedienung kaputt: 350 Euro (für alle 4 Türen)


... und wir kriegen unseren Urlaub nicht von Ebay


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Zahnriemen muss gewechselt werden: 900 Euro



allein der wechsel vom zahnriemen 900 euro??
des is ja der wahnsinn!!!
ich hatte mal so ne hohe rechnung als der zahnriemen das 2.mal innerhalb 2 jahren riss und dabei auch einige ventile im motor kaputt gingen!( davor aber vorsorglich ausgetauscht...schon komisch sowas- allerdings konnte ich froh sein dass der motor nicht vollständig dabei hinüber ging!!!)

aber soviel geld nur fürs vorsorgliche wechseln- das ist happig...


----------



## lieblingsschaf (22. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 530 Euro geht doch noch:
> 
> Wir mit unserem zur Inspektion: 450 Euro
> 
> ...



 Ich jammer nicht mehr!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (22. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 530 Euro geht doch noch:
> 
> Wir mit unserem zur Inspektion: 450 Euro
> 
> ...




Was habt ihr denn fürn Auto?
Zahnriemen soo teuer find ich auch heftig. 

Ich kenn das nur dasd es je nach Modell um die 150 kostet.


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Juni 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> allein der wechsel vom zahnriemen 900 euro??
> des is ja der wahnsinn!!!
> ich hatte mal so ne hohe rechnung als der zahnriemen das 2.mal innerhalb 2 jahren riss und dabei auch einige ventile im motor kaputt gingen!( davor aber vorsorglich ausgetauscht...schon komisch sowas- allerdings konnte ich froh sein dass der motor nicht vollständig dabei hinüber ging!!!)
> 
> aber soviel geld nur fürs vorsorgliche wechseln- das ist happig...



Bauen die erst den Motor aus und wechseln dann den Riemen oder ist das ein Audi mit V6?


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Juni 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Bauen die erst den Motor aus und wechseln dann den Riemen oder ist das ein Audi mit V6?



nein kein audi...
keine ahnung wie die das gemacht haben, die reparatur.


----------



## MissQuax (22. Juni 2011)

ich immer noch mit meinem grippalen Infekt (Halsweh, Nebenhöhlenentzündung, Bronchitis) kämpfe und auch am mega-langen Wochenende (habe Freitag frei) nicht biken kann!


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Juni 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ich immer noch mit meinem grippalen Infekt (Halsweh, Nebenhöhlenentzündung, Bronchitis) kämpfe und auch am mega-langen Wochenende (habe Freitag frei) nicht biken kann!



gute besserung!


----------



## Martina H. (23. Juni 2011)

... ist halt der Preis von der Renault Fachwerkstatt - und so teuer, weil die erst den halben Motor zerlegen müssen und, wenn man schon mal dabei ist, eben auch die Wasserpumpe tauscht - naja...

Habe jetzt von einer freien Werkstatt mal ein Angbot machen lassen: 560 Euro - geht doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (23. Juni 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> gute besserung!



Danke! Hat wohl geholfen - heute fühl' ich mich schon ein bißchen besser. Habe also doch wieder Hoffnung für SA/SO!


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ist halt der Preis von der Renault Fachwerkstatt - und so teuer, weil die erst den halben Motor zerlegen müssen und, wenn man schon mal dabei ist, eben auch die Wasserpumpe tauscht - naja...
> 
> Habe jetzt von einer freien Werkstatt mal ein Angbot machen lassen: 560 Euro - geht doch




 Da kann Frau wieder lächeln


----------



## Rubinstein5 (24. Juni 2011)

Riesengrummel
mein FELT-Rahmen ist da. 
Rocky gestern zum letzten Mal bewegt und mich dabei sowas von auf die Nase gelegt, äh, nö in den Waldboden geschraubt. War halt matschig. Macht mir sonst nichts aus, aber das war irgendwie nichts. Dickes Gesicht wie ein Preisboxer (aber nur die rechte Seite), Schulter, Schlüsselbein und Rippen geprellt. 
Und, als wäre das noch nicht genug für einen Tag, haben wir dann das Rocky zerlegt, um das Felt zu bestücken kommt uns beim Ausbau der Gabel die Hülse zum Festschrauben entgegen. Abgebrochen. Keine Ahnung WIE. 
Puh, doch noch neue Gabel organisieren. Das wird teuer.

grummel
Grüße in die Runde R5


----------



## MelleD (24. Juni 2011)

Oh, das hört sich nicht gut an! 
Wünsche dir erstmal gute Besserung. Hört sich ja böse an.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (24. Juni 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Oh, das hört sich nicht gut an!
> Wünsche dir erstmal gute Besserung. Hört sich ja böse an.



danke schön 
kranksein is nicht - selbst und ständig und so. Aber dat wird schon!!
Grüße R5


----------



## mtb-freak96 (25. Juni 2011)

...,weil ich sei heute endlich weis was mein Genickschutz bringt.Bin aufm hometrail beim roadgap falsch aufgekommen und hab mir den Nacken überstrapaziert.Weis noch nicht so ganz was ohne neackbrace passiert wäre? Zu dem lieg ich mit einer  Gehirnerschütterung im Bett und kenne unsere kloschüssel seit heut Mittag auch wieder ein Stück besser:kotz: wünsche euch allen ne gute verletzunglose Saison


----------



## alet08 (25. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung.
...aber was´n das für ein geiler hometrail...


----------



## mtb-freak96 (25. Juni 2011)

Danke check ih nicht so ganz das mi dem hometrail habt ihr keine roadgaps?


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Juni 2011)

es mal wieder regnet



... und weil ich heute Abend Toast Hawaii machen wollte und kein Hawaii (sprich Ananasscheiben) zu Hause hatte


Zum Glück haben die Geschäfte samstags noch bis 18.00 Uhr geöffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Juni 2011)

@Mtb-Freak:

inwiefern hast du Erfahrungen mit dem Genickschutz? Bin vor 3 Wo in Leogang auch so gestürzt dass ich dachte ob einen zu haben nicht besser wäre andererseits heissts ja dass die künstliche Versteifung wiederum andere schwere Verletzungen provozieren kann... Frage an dich: schränkt er die Bewegungsfreiheit beim Fahren wirklich so stark ein, wie man sagt? 

zum Topic: mein Dämpfer is puttbzw, ist keine Luft mehr drin...bei nem Luftdämpfer schon plöd


----------



## mtb-freak96 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich würd schon sagen das du einen brauchst. Ich würde ihn empfehlen! Einschränken tut er mich nicht. Bei den ersten 2-3 fahrten merkt man ihn halt und denkt er sitz komisch aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran. Du musst halt darauf achten das helm und genickschutz zueinander passen. Das heißt das du auf jeden fall deinen helm zum händler mitnehmen solltest, damit du sehen kannst ob helm und genickschutz zusammen passen.Es gibt helme die sind hinten sehr hoch gezogen. Die passen nicht 100% zu dem genickschutz da du einen sehr späten anschlagspunkt hast. tld3 und leat wurden glaube ich aneinander angepasst. wenn du das geld hast für beides bringt es das schon denke ich


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Juni 2011)

danke für die Info! hat wirklich geholfen!


----------



## ratte (25. Juni 2011)

mtb-freak96 schrieb:


> Ich würd schon sagen das du einen brauchst. Ich würde ihn empfehlen! Einschränken tut er mich nicht. Bei den ersten 2-3 fahrten merkt man ihn halt und denkt er sitz komisch aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran. Du musst halt darauf achten das helm und genickschutz zueinander passen. Das heißt das du auf jeden fall deinen helm zum händler mitnehmen solltest, damit du sehen kannst ob helm und genickschutz zusammen passen.Es gibt helme die sind hinten sehr hoch gezogen. Die passen nicht 100% zu dem genickschutz da du einen sehr späten anschlagspunkt hast. tld3 und leat wurden glaube ich aneinander angepasst. wenn du das geld hast für beides bringt es das schon denke ich


Zu früher Anschlag ist allerdings auch nix. Dann hast Du auf einer Steilabfahrt auch schonmal den oberen Rand der Brille auf der Nase, wenn Du wissen willst wie es weiter als 10 cm vor dem Vorderrad weiter geht. Da atmet es sich schwer, von der Sicht ganz zu schweigen.  Der Helm alleine saß optimal und hat nicht gewackelt, aber in der Kombi mit Leatt Brace keine Chance, der war hinten zu wuchtig.  
Protektorenjacke/Genickschutz/Helm möglichst zusammen anprobieren oder mal bei Bekannten testen.


----------



## murmel04 (26. Juni 2011)

Oh man, mein Urlaub nun zu Ende ist

Das Wetter hier zum :kotz::kotz: ist. Will wieder weg.

Mensch hatten 9 Tage lang Sonne und Meer satt.  Morgens um 9 Uhr schon 32 Grad und Abends um auch noch.

Und dann steigt man aus dem Flieger und dann das.

Na ja, werd dann mal aufs Bike steigen, dass hat jetzt auch schon langeweile, 

LG


----------



## mtb-freak96 (26. Juni 2011)

@Ratte ja das ist auch wieder nichts deswegen fahr ich zu meinem Helm auch nen alpinestar und hab dieses six Six One protektoren Hemd das pAsst ziemliche gut eig.
@murmel04 ich muss jetzt mal leicht fies sein,aber ich hab jetzt noch volle 6 Wochen Urlaub/Ferien  aber ist doch toll das du schönes Wetter hattest im Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KurzerFlo (27. Juni 2011)

...mir meine Stadtschlampe geklaut wurde und ich nun Bus/S-Bahn fahren muss.....


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Juni 2011)

diese Affenhitze mir total auf den Kreislauf schlägt. Kopfschmerzen, Schwindelgefühl und niedriger Blutdruck


----------



## mtb-freak96 (27. Juni 2011)

wa rheute beim artzt und der hat mir jetzt gesagt das es keine gehirnerschütterung war sondern ein halsnackenwirbelschleudertraumar war  Ich find den namen irgendwie cool


----------



## Veloce (27. Juni 2011)

Ich mega urlaubsreif bin und erst im Herbst Zeit dafür ist .


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

@silvermoon  : ..bei und haben die läden , wo man hawaii kaufen kann , bis mind. 21 h auf !"!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @silvermoon  : ..bei und haben die läden , wo man hawaii kaufen kann , bis mind. 21 h auf !"!!!!



Ach, ich wohn doch hier auf´m Land 
... da werden um 18.00Uhr die Bordsteine schon hochgeklappt und die Schranken zugemacht 

Ich bring jetzt mal meine Kopfschmerzen, Schwindelgefühle und den niedrigen Blutdruck ins Bett und hoffe, dass ich morgen wieder fit bin...


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

..dann gute besserung ...ach ja : woh´auch nur in nem "ort" - scheint ab er schon sehr neuzeitlich zu sein ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Juni 2011)

ich mich heute nach nacht im nacken wohl verrenkt oder gezerrt hab 
Tut echt verdammt weh kann mich kaum bewegen  Weiß auch gar net wie ich mich am besten halten soll damits nicht weh tut!
Versuchs jetzt mal mit Kirschkernkissen...hat sonst noch jmd ne idee 
Wollte eigentlich heut ins Schwimmbad und noch lernen, kann ich mir wohl abschminken


----------



## murmel04 (28. Juni 2011)

hey,

hast du so eine salbe die warm wird, vielleicht hilft die ja ist dann wie diese abc-pflaster.

oder vielleicht mit einer voltaren dolo extra 25mg diflac (oder wie man das schreibt) glaube ich heißen die, sind ganz gut, haben mir schon mal geholfen. sind auch frei in der Apo zu bekommen.

na ich lauf seit gestern mit einer getapten Wade rum ( kinesiology tape), Wade ist sowas von verspannt konnte gar nicht mehr richtig laufen.
Aber das hilft wenigstens.

und bei uns heute dank "D-Day" eine gratis Open-Air heute ist und ich arbeiten muss

lg


----------



## blutbuche (28. Juni 2011)

..wärme kann in so ´nem fall auch schädlich sein - lass lieber abklären(vom doc) , ob es echt ne zerrung - oder viell. leicht nur eine "verkühlung"(zug geholt ...) is ... schmerztabletten - voltaren drauf - erstmal zum "aushalten" ... schonen ! hab mal 3 wochen mit sowas rumgemacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Juli 2011)

War heute dann doch mal beim Hausarzt weil es nicht wirklich besser geworden ist 
Er weiß nicht was es ist würde aber was ausgerenktes ausschließen weil man sowas im schlaf angeblich nicht hinkriegt  Hab jetzt stärkere Diclofenac tabletten bekommen (meinte das gel wär nicht stark genug!) und so en komisches Arnica-öl (was echt teuer war ) wovon ich eigentlich nicht wirklich überzeugt bin!
Erst nach nachfragen was es denn jetzt genau ist,hat er gemeint ja dann muss ich sie zum orthopäden überweisen und der muss ein Röntgenbild machen  
Man kann doch nicht einfach behandeln wenn man gar nicht genau weiß was es ist  Leider hab ich natürlich erst nen Termin für am Montag bekommen und hoffe dass ich mich bis dahin noch bewegen kann


----------



## murmel04 (1. Juli 2011)

wie wäre es im KH mit einer Norfallambulanz?

Also bei uns an der UniKlinik gibt es sowas und die müssen dich drannehmen. 
Selbst im kleineren Kreiskrankenhaus in der Nachbarstadt gibt es ein Notfallsprechstunde, da war ich auch schon mal z.b. wg. Hexenschuss oder so einen Mist.

Versuchs mal.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Zeggi (1. Juli 2011)

..... weil ich was erben soll was ich nicht möchte und drum jetzt Gebühren zahlen muss um das Erbe auszuschlagen


----------



## Hummelbrumm (1. Juli 2011)

... weilmeine Freundin den Stall wechseln will und ich es inzwischen aufgegeben hab den Versuch zu unternehmen es nicht zu tun.
Sie hat sich sowas von in alles Schlechte/ nicht so Optimale reingesteigert das sie die guten Dinge bei uns am Stall nicht mehr wahrnimmt. 

Wenigstens gehe ich gleich schön mit meinen Eltern chinesisch essen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juli 2011)

... weil die momentane Mode und vor allem die Farben echt zum Heulen sind!
Ich finde nichts zum Anziehen (außer Radlklamotten) für mich, diese Pastelltöne sind ja zum Davonlaufen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Juli 2011)

@Frau Rauscher
ja da hast du leider recht 
Will niemand beleidigen, aber selbst für die "jüngere" Generation wie mich ist das nichts 
Wenn ich schon dieses Altrosa oder mindgrün seh :kotz:
Morgen gehts zum shoppen nach Stuttgart,will hoffen dass ich was find denn ich hab endlich mal bissel was zusammen gespart was ich auch ausgeben will


----------



## dirtAC (1. Juli 2011)

...letztens mein altes bike geklaut wurde und ich jetzt wieder voll aufem fahrrad trip bin -.- aber keinen fahrbarenuntersatz haben 
Und ich so ne "kranke" art habe mich nurnoch mit meinem wunsch zu beschäftigen (jetzt zumbeispiel ibc,ebay kleinanzeigen nach bikes suchen ;D)
Und trozdem ist keins da .... ich könnte echt heulen 

Naja Zit bringt Geld , Geld bringt Bikes . Das ist meine Devise


----------



## Veloce (1. Juli 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... weil die momentane Mode und vor allem die Farben echt zum Heulen sind!
> Ich finde nichts zum Anziehen (außer Radlklamotten) für mich, diese Pastelltöne sind ja zum Davonlaufen



Ich hab mich schon seit längerer Zeit entschieden lieber den passenden Stoff zu kaufen und dann mit präziser Anweisung bei meiner Schneiderin
einzufallen    

Leider geht das nicht mit Schuhen und da dort die klobige Häßlichkeit schon länger  anhält sind meine edlen Schuhe langsam am Limit


----------



## Veloce (1. Juli 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> War heute dann doch mal beim Hausarzt weil es nicht wirklich besser geworden ist
> Er weiß nicht was es ist würde aber was ausgerenktes ausschließen weil man sowas im schlaf angeblich nicht hinkriegt  Hab jetzt stärkere Diclofenac tabletten bekommen (meinte das gel wär nicht stark genug!) und so en komisches Arnica-öl (was echt teuer war ) wovon ich eigentlich nicht wirklich überzeugt bin!
> Erst nach nachfragen was es denn jetzt genau ist,hat er gemeint ja dann muss ich sie zum orthopäden überweisen und der muss ein Röntgenbild machen
> Man kann doch nicht einfach behandeln wenn man gar nicht genau weiß was es ist  Leider hab ich natürlich erst nen Termin für am Montag bekommen und hoffe dass ich mich bis dahin noch bewegen kann



Bei einem guten Physio oder auch Chiropraktiker bist du besser aufgehoben .  Diclofenac ist ein übler Nierenkiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtsternchen (2. Juli 2011)

mein doofer Tag war schon vorgestern... Die letzten 4 Tage Urlaub in Saalbach und ich muss dämlicherweise so komisch fallen, dass es mir voll fies den kleinen und den Ringfinger abspreitzt. Zum Glück nichts gebrochen, aber sitz seit gestern in der FeWo rum weil ich nicht richtig zufassen kann.  Was mich am meisten ärgert: die Stelle an der es passiert ist, ist eigentlich leicht zu fahren und hat ja vorher auch ohne Probleme geklappt... 
Mein Glück war wohl, dass es die Nacht vorher durchgeregnet hat und die Strecke total matschig war und somit der Boden schönn weich. Auf hartem Boden hätte ich jetzt vielleicht wirklich zwei gebrochene Finger.


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Juli 2011)

der Boulderraum des DAV in Garmisch eine einzige verdreckte Rotzhöhle ist und ich nun tatsächlich zum Trainieren nach München oder Innsbruck ausweichen muss weil es schlichtweg wirklich einfach zu ekelig ist dort..


----------



## anne waffel (2. Juli 2011)

Bouldern an sich hört sich schon unanständig an, irgendwie . Dann noch versiffft - oh Schreck.

Anne...kel


----------



## timtrail (2. Juli 2011)

Das Thema passt mir grade gut :-(


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Juli 2011)

kümmer dich um deine Euterentzündung dämliches Milchvieh und kriech in dein Melkstand im KTWR zurück...


----------



## mtb-freak96 (2. Juli 2011)

@timtrail: ohne jetzt mal links geshcuat zu haben würde ich trek sagen oder? die bilder kommen mir irgendwie aus solch einen threath bekannt vor. Ist es ein Riss oder ein kompletter bruch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (2. Juli 2011)

Jo ist ein Scratch und "nur" ein Riss...


----------



## mtb-freak96 (2. Juli 2011)

haste noch garantie?


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

...mein hund  ist gestern in die pfote gestochen worden - wurd´total dick - allerg. reaktion - kühlen , kühlen , kühlen ... doch mal in der klinik angerufen .."sie sollten unbedingt gleich kommen .." gut .schnell  hin . dort 1 std. !!!! gewartet - pfote bei der untersuchung dann schon wieder abgeschwollen : 80 euro ! ohne worte ...- aber : ihm gehts wieder gut . das ist die hauptsache .-


----------



## Principiante (3. Juli 2011)

...2 Tage schon k***k Wetter in Berlin...


----------



## murmel04 (3. Juli 2011)

man mich :kotz: dieses typische Wochenendwetter echt an.

Seit Wochen fallen die Wochenenden mehr oder weniger schlecht aus, und pünktlich am Montag sitze ich bei Sonnenschein wieder im Büro

Wenn es heute wenigstens trocken wäre, aber nein, Dauernieselregen. Ist ja wie im November und die Themperaturen sind ja auch fast so schlimm.

Hab so das dumme Gefühl, die paar Wochen die wir bis zum Juni hatten war unser Sommer 2011.

LG


----------



## Veloce (3. Juli 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> man mich :kotz: dieses typische Wochenendwetter echt an.
> 
> Seit Wochen fallen die Wochenenden mehr oder weniger schlecht aus, und pünktlich am Montag sitze ich bei Sonnenschein wieder im Büro
> 
> ...



Ich glaub einfach an einen langen schönen Sommer 

Heute konnte ich hier  wieder mal kurz / kurz das italienische Bici  unter
der Sonne  bewegen .


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> der Boulderraum des DAV in Garmisch eine einzige verdreckte Rotzhöhle ist und ich nun tatsächlich zum Trainieren nach München oder Innsbruck ausweichen muss weil es schlichtweg wirklich einfach zu ekelig ist dort..



Du wohnst doch jetzt neben den Felsen, gibts denn nix im Freien zum Bouldern in der Nähe


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juli 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> .... würde aber was ausgerenktes ausschließen weil man sowas im schlaf angeblich nicht hinkriegt....



...war bei mir ne Blockade eines Halswirbels, hervorgerufen durch Überanstrengung und noch nen Trail fahren und Luftzug. Nach Ruhe in der Nacht konnte ich den Kopf nicht mehr drehen. Krieg für sowas gleich nen Nottermin bei meinem Osteopathen. Schmerztabletten sind auch ok, IBU oder sowas sollten reichen, damit sichs nicht noch ärger verspannt...und im Auto bei offenen Fenster mach ich jetzt nen Schal rum.
Gute Besserung


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Juli 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gute Besserung


Danke 
War am Freitag nachmittag doch noch ins Krankenhaus zum Röntgen weil mir die Sache doch keine Ruhe gelassen hat und ich bei sowas immer gleich ans schlimmste denke 
An der Wirbelsäule ist nix,wird ne verhärtung der Muskeln entlang der Wirbelsäule sein meinte der "Assistenzarzt" (der sah übrigens echt gut aus ) ansonsten  weiter Schmerzmittel nehmen, warmhalten und definitiv bis Montag sportverbot 
Hab nur das Gefühl,dass die absolute Ruhe auch nicht das wahre ist,weil die restlichen Halsmuskeln auch so langsam verkrampfen ,weil ich nur am rumgammeln bin 
Werds morgen mal mim radfahren probieren aber nur auf befestigten Straßen


----------



## bettercharlotte (3. Juli 2011)

...weil Gott mir durch das Brechen meiner Sattelstütze unmissverständlich signalisiert hat, dass es Zeit für eine Diät ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

..


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juli 2011)

...den Moskitos im Wald wieder aufgefallen ist dass ich lecker bin


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

...seit wann gibts in unseren regionen moskitos ???? in der wetterau  gibts nur ordinäre stechmücken - a la schnaken ..


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juli 2011)

wenn ich sonst Schnake sage, weiß niemand was ich meine, deshalb hab ich jetzt eben Moskito gesagt... Stechmücken, saublöde Viecher jedenfalls!


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

.... :d


----------



## Ger (4. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...seit wann gibts in unseren regionen moskitos ???? in der wetterau  gibts nur ordinäre stechmücken - a la schnaken ..



Zur Info:

http://www.suite101.de/content/laestig-und-gefaehrlich-tropische-stechmuecken-auch-in-deutschland-a115481

Gruß
Ger


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juli 2011)

uuups , das war mir echt neu !


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...seit wann gibts in unseren regionen moskitos ???? in der wetterau  gibts nur ordinäre stechmücken - a la schnaken ..



>>besserwissermodus an

im odenwald gibt's auch schnaken. aber ich hatte noch nie das gefühl, dass die mein blut nur im geringsten interessiert 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnaken

kein wunder, wenn die leute nicht wissen was gemeint ist, wenn man erzählt, dass man von einer schnake gestochen wurde 

<<besserwissermodus aus


----------



## Lykanth (4. Juli 2011)

... weil ich für die FH lernen muss und nich fahren kann :3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> kein wunder, wenn die leute nicht wissen was gemeint ist, wenn man erzählt, dass man von einer schnake gestochen wurde



[...]_Hexen, Schuster, Schnegger, Slak, Schnok, Amel, Emel
__"Purks, Pock(s), Hemel, Fräter, Sappen oder __*Kothammel*._ _"

 
_


----------



## MelleD (4. Juli 2011)

Facebook mir gerade total auf den Sack geht....
Wenn es 1 Minute nach 0 Uhr ist und der Tag vorbei ist, mach ich drei Kreuzzeichen und würde beten, wenn ich könnte


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juli 2011)

..einfach abmelden - dann hast´ruhe !!!


----------



## Lykanth (5. Juli 2011)

...mein Arbeitskollege mit seiner Computermaus rumwirft


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juli 2011)

Lykanth schrieb:


> ...mein Arbeitskollege mit seiner Computermaus rumwirft


 was hat er getroffen? gibts da dann Gefahrenzulage?


----------



## velo1981 (5. Juli 2011)

(ui ich hab heute was über rumfliegende Viecher gelernt)


Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil ich eigentlich meine Freundin vom Flughafen abholen wollte, um sie zu überraschen. Leider muss ich länger arbeiten und da wird nix draus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lykanth (5. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> was hat er getroffen? gibts da dann Gefahrenzulage?


 
Gott sei Dank nur den Schreibtisch und den Boden  Aber über die Gefahrenzulage durch fliegende Hardware müsste ich mal mit meinem Chef reden ^^


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

aber flott .. .....


----------



## murmel04 (5. Juli 2011)

ich hab meine vorhin mit Kaffee überschüttet, nun mag sie nicht mehr so wie ich es will.

na hoffentlich trocknet sie bald wieder. - soll nicht so senibel sein - weichei


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

kannste früher heimgeh´n ... wenn die maus es nicht mehr tut , is doch ne gute ausrede


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juli 2011)

Leute Leute, was ihr mit euren Mäusen macht is ja schon fast tierschutzrelevant...


----------



## murmel04 (5. Juli 2011)

ne warum, war doch lieb und hab sie gebadet


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

musst sie nu´mim fön trockenpusten :::


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Juli 2011)

*Heu-nach-Hause-holen-Großkampftag ist!* Sitze jetzt hier, abrufbereit, um nachher mit meinem Paps riesige  Rundballen nach Hause zu eseln (warum müssen das immer soooooo riesige Teile sein). 
Da ich, bei der Hitze, eh erst gegen Abend biken wollte, kann ich der Warterei noch was Positives abgewinnen. Was tut man nicht alles für ne handvoll Schafe 
Schau ich noch ein bißel Tour de France


----------



## missK (5. Juli 2011)

...weil ich hier in der uni sitzen muss, statt jetzt durch die schöne Pfalz zu kacheln. Klausurzeit is wirklich mies...


----------



## Isika (5. Juli 2011)

Mir heute beim Radfahren alle Schleichis auf den Sack gingen. Mir war einfach nur nach powern.
In Vierergruppen, man kam nicht dran vorbei. Ich kaufe mir so eine Fußballtröte! Meine Klingel wurde überhört. Nun, meine Stimme hat dann den Erfolg gebracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (5. Juli 2011)

Isika schrieb:


> .... Ich kaufe mir so eine Fußballtröte!



 Sowas Ähnliches hatte ich vor kurzem auch mal in Erwägung gezogen. Aber so ne richtig schöne laute, weißte, die mit Druckluft 
Die müssen vor Schreck nur so zur Seite springen  Ja, manchmal ist`s schon recht nervig, besonders an schönen Sonntagnachmittagen  Invasionen von Erholungssuchenden fallen dann stets hier im Odenwald ein. Da ich keine Klingel habe, bin ich da immer recht kommunikativ unterwegs  Aber die meisten Leute sind ganz nett und gehen brav zur Seite, da bedanke ich mich auch immer ganz höflich. Es gibt natürlich auch die andere Sorte .... leider ...


----------



## Lyndwyn (5. Juli 2011)

... ich Morgen eine schwierige Prüfung hab und seit gestern kaum noch was in den Kopf geht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Juli 2011)

Lyndwyn schrieb:


> ... ich Morgen eine schwierige Prüfung hab und seit gestern kaum noch was in den Kopf geht


kenn ich aber bloß keine Panik bekommen meistens hat man sich mehr behalten als man denkt 
Falls es dich tröstet hab nächste woche mittwoch auch mal wieder Prüfung und das immer wieder alle 3,5 Wochen, scheiß Blocksystem 

...aber was mich heute eigentlich nervt ist dass ich den ganzen abend schon so ne innere Unruhe hab 
Bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen was ich denn noch essen könnte obwohl ich keinen Hunger hab,kann nicht auf der couch sitzen bleiben obwohl ich eigentlich am fußball gucken bin  und keiner hat Zeit für mich,der mich ablenken könnte 
Naja werd mal noch bissel Kurzhanteltraining machen vllt komm ich dann mal runter 

PS:un jetzt hat Frankreich noch en tor geschossen


----------



## Lyndwyn (5. Juli 2011)

Bei mir kommen die nun fast täglich. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob mir so ein langer Zeitraum zwischen den Prüfungen besser gefallen würde 

Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen 

Und falls es dich beruhigt: Mich gelüstet es schon den ganzen Tag nach Schoko-Cookies


----------



## Hummelbrumm (6. Juli 2011)

... ich gestern meine Weisheitszähne rausbekommen hab und ein bissl aussehe wie ein Hamster. Hatte es mir aber schlimmer vorgestellt mit dem Hamsterbacken.
Der Arzt meinte die Dinger wären so groß die könnten auch von nem Elefanten sein.  
jetzt soll ich rund drei Monate keine Nüsse essen und Sachen die ähnlich hart sind und aufpassen das ich keinen Schlag gegen den Kiefer bekome, sonst könnte es doch nen Kieferbruch geben.  *seuftz*

Das einzige wirklich Gute ist das ich schon ewig nicht mehr sowenig gegessen hab und zum Glück hab ich auch gar keinen Hunger oder Appetit.


----------



## mtb-freak96 (6. Juli 2011)

hummelbrumm:
mach mir bitte keine blöden Gedanken  meine müssen auch bald raus  Ich hoffe ich vertrag des gut  und sitz schwup die wup wieder aufm bike


----------



## Hummelbrumm (6. Juli 2011)

mtb-freak96 schrieb:


> hummelbrumm:
> mach mir bitte keine blöden Gedanken  meine müssen auch bald raus  Ich hoffe ich vertrag des gut  und sitz schwup die wup wieder aufm bike



Im nachhinein wars das eigendliche entfernen nichtz so schlimm. Hat auch nicht lange gedauert obwohl ich so dicke Hauer hab. (ca.2,5cm lang und 1,2 cm breit)
Wirklich schlimm war nur der Zeitraum zwischen nachlassender Betäubung und wirken der Schmerzmittel.Hätte die Tabletten einfach früher nehmen soll.
Aber abends wars dann schlagartig besser. 
Und das was es jetzt wehtut ist erträglich.
Auf nen Hinweiszettel steht das man 7-10 Tage keinen Soprt machen soll danach.

Alles in allem denke ich wars/ist es nicht so schlimm wie frau es sich ausmalt.
Die eigene Phantasie hat schon Macht über einen.


----------



## Jule (6. Juli 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> ... ich gestern meine Weisheitszähne rausbekommen hab und ein bissl aussehe wie ein Hamster. Hatte es mir aber schlimmer vorgestellt mit dem Hamsterbacken.


 
Ach, das verheilt normalerweise recht schnell.
Das einzige was bei mir seitdem dauerhaft geblieben ist, ist eine starke Abneigung gegen jegliche Weich-Nahrung, insbesondere roten und grünen Wackelpudding. *würg* 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (6. Juli 2011)

@ Jule Danke.
Ja der Arzt vorhin bei der Nachkontrolle sagte: Wenn ich ehrlich bin hatte ich damit gerechnet das es dicker wird! 
Ja roten Wackelpudding hab ich auch noch im Kühlschrank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (6. Juli 2011)

Der doofe Tag war am Pfingstmontag, als ich einen Anruf von meiner Vermieterin bekam: wir verkaufen das Haus!

Seit Tagen beginnen hier die Besichtigungen und mir geht es schlecht, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich hier ausziehen muß. Ich wohne jetzt seit 16 Jahren hier und bin auch in dieser Straße quasi aufgewachsen. Die, die unter mir wohnt, ist seit 25 Jahren in diesem Haus zur Miete. 
Ich will hier nicht weg!!!! 

Ich bin so wütend...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Juli 2011)

Du bist doch hoffentlich beim Mieterschutzbund?


----------



## Fie (6. Juli 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Du bist doch hoffentlich beim Mieterschutzbund?




Ich habe eine exzellente Rechtsschutzversicherung. Die wird aber nichts bringen. Denn die Gesetze haben sich irgenwie zum Nachteil der Mieter verändert. Wogegen soll man denn auch klagen? Keinem kann man verbieten, sein Haus zu verkaufen...


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Juli 2011)

@Fie

... soweit ich informiert bin, wäre Eigenbedarf ein Kündigungsgrund, ja, aber der Verkauf des Hauses an eine andere Person nicht. Selbst der neue Besitzer kann Dir bzw. Euch nicht ohne weiteres kündigen. Es sei denn, dass Haus wurde durch eine Zwangsversteigerung veräußert, dann sind es 3 Monate Kündigungsfrist. Aber das ist bei Euch nicht der Fall - geh ich mal von aus.
Schau mal Fie, ich hab hier ne Internetseite gefunden, die Dir vielleicht ein bißel weiterhelfen kann:
http://www.brennecke-partner.de/137...eter-beim-Vermieterwechsel-durch-Hausverkauf-

Drück Dir die Daumen - Kopf hoch 



Ich selber habe mal wieder das Problem mit meinen einschlafenden Fingern - der Karpaltunnel lässt grüßen. Ach Mensch, und ich dachte, dass hätten wir durch...


----------



## JENSeits (7. Juli 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich habe eine exzellente Rechtsschutzversicherung. Die wird aber nichts bringen. Denn die Gesetze haben sich irgenwie zum Nachteil der Mieter verändert. Wogegen soll man denn auch klagen? Keinem kann man verbieten, sein Haus zu verkaufen...



generell muss man aber sagen: Mieter haben wesentlich mehr Rechte als Vermieter! 

Dir viel Erfolg und lass den Kopf nicht hängen!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (7. Juli 2011)

@Fie
Du bzw. ihr (Nachbarin) braucht Euch keine Sorgen zu machen! 
Kauf bricht nicht Miete und außer bei begründetem Eigenbedarf ist auch nach dem Verkauf keine Kündigung möglich. Langjährige Mieter rauszubekommen ist sowieso schier unmöglich...
In dem von Silvermoon genannten Artikel ist alles gut erklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. Juli 2011)

richtig


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juli 2011)

ich beim Wechsel der Laufräder *mal wieder *an dieser blöden Kassette scheitere. Wieso, bitte schön, müssen die Teile so dermaßen *sch....fest *angezogen sein , dass sie ein Normalsterblicher wie ich *NICHT * mehr abgezogen bekommt, trotz passendem Werkzeug und dem Wissen *WIE RUM* die Schraube aufgeht 
Selbst mein Papa konnte das Teil nicht lösen!
Wegen so ner Kleinigkeit muss frau wieder zu den Halbgöttern in die Werkstatt - ach Mensch, über sowas reg ich mich immer tierisch auf


----------



## MelleD (7. Juli 2011)

@Fie
in den meinsten Rechtsschutzversicherungen ist auch eine Infohotline mit vermerkt, die dir dann zumindest schonmal sagen können, was Sache ist...
Einfach mal anrufen, die helfen meistens kostenlos!


----------



## Lykanth (7. Juli 2011)

...ich beim essen gesündigt habe und morgen ne klausur schreibe und noch einiges lernen muss...waaaah xDD


----------



## Hummelbrumm (7. Juli 2011)

Lykanth schrieb:


> ...ich beim essen gesündigt habe und morgen ne klausur schreibe und noch einiges lernen muss...waaaah xDD



Ich denke vor Klausuren und Prüfungen sündigt man nie beim Essen! 
Viel Glück für morgen!


----------



## Lyndwyn (7. Juli 2011)

Viel Glück für Morgen!

Unsere Schwerpunktklausur lief heute ganz blöd. Die Fragen waren ganz blöd gestellt und zur einer vernünftigen Beantwortung hätte man mind. 30 min mehr gebraucht. Und als Krönung war der Dozent nicht mal anwesend ... möööp!


----------



## M_on_Centurion (7. Juli 2011)

@Silvermoon

Den Mist hatte ich vor kurzem auch.  
Erst mit Kriechöl, hin- und herbewegen (letztes Ritzel und Verschluss ließen sich bereits etwas bewegen), viel Geduld und ganzem Körpereinsatz ging die Abschlussscheibe dann doch auf. 
Jetzt habe ich sie mit richtigem Drehmoment wieder angezogen. Demnächst muss ich die Kassette aber dummerweise nochmals abmontieren, ich hoffe es geht leichter.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juli 2011)

... meine Schilddrüse mal wieder ne doofe Kuh ist...


----------



## Lykanth (8. Juli 2011)

...meine BMO Bestellung immernoch ned versandt wurde 8((((


----------



## Fie (8. Juli 2011)

Ich danke euch für euren Zuspruch und Rat!

Letztendlich wird alles auf Eigenbedarf hinaus laufen 

Neues Kapitel: ich bin diese Woche krankgeschrieben und konnte somit endlich zum Orthopäden und feststellen zu lassen, was es mit meinen Schmerzen auf sich hat. Meine Rechte Hüfte ist so verschlissen, dass ich irgendwann mal eine Neue brauche. Mein linkes Knie ist eigentlich in Ordnung, bis auf die Tatsache, dass sich die Kniescheibe nach Links verschoben hat und dadurch höllische Schmwerzen ab und an verursacht. Eine Bandage soll sie wieder nach rechts drücken. Auf meine Blutwerte warte ich noch. Ich mußte für einen DNA-Test unterschreiben (bis gestern wußte ich noch warum  ) Nun denn, ein Anfang in Sachen Schmerzbekämpfung ist getan. 

Mein heutiges Highlight ist dafür einmalig!!! :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juli 2011)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> @Silvermoon
> 
> Erst mit Kriechöl, hin- und herbewegen (letztes Ritzel und Verschluss ließen sich bereits etwas bewegen), viel Geduld und ganzem Körpereinsatz ging die Abschlussscheibe dann doch auf.




Danke für den Tipp. Hab ich heute Vormittag gleich mal umgesetzt...
... aber Fehlanzeige!!! Das Sch...ding von Kassette gibt keinen Millimeter nach  Das Teil sitzt *FEST*!!! Selbst die geballte Manneskraft meines Paps brachte die Kassette nicht dazu sich zu bewegen, keinen Hauch....
So ein Scheibenkleister - könnt ich verrückt werden 
Naja, nützt ja nix. Muss Montag eh mein Fully zur kostenlosen Erstinspektion bringen, nehm ich das Laufrad mit der festsitzenden Kassette gleich mal mit. Schließlich hat der mir dort die Kassette damals auch draufgezogen. Soll der mal sehen, wie er das Dingen wieder loskriegt. Bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juli 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich danke euch für euren Zuspruch und Rat!
> 
> Letztendlich wird alles auf Eigenbedarf hinaus laufen



Das kann ich mir echt kaum vorstellen. Kein Mensch, der halbwegs bei Verstand ist, kauft sich ne vermiete Wohnung, wo seit 16 Jahren derselbe Mieter drin ist. Die Wartezeiten für eine Kündigung sind unglaublich lang, zudem muss dir der Käufer nachweisen, dass es nichts gleichwertiges zum Selberwohnen findet. D.h. wenn im Haus z.B. ne andere gleichwertige Wohnung ist, die er zum selben Preis mieten kann, wie du Miete bezahlst, muss er diese nehmen. Vermieter haben´s wirklich nicht leicht. Da du auch noch alleinerziehende Mutter bist, bist du sozusagen auch noch ein Härtefall, da würde er dich gleich garnicht rauskriegen. Die Frage wäre halt nur, ob man wirklich die Streiterei auf sich nehmen will.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juli 2011)

@Silvermoon:

Wenn Du mit der Drehrichtung ganz sicher bist: Langer Hebel hilft  - natürlich vorher ordentlich Kriechöl (das auch schön einwirken lassen!) - dann klappt es...

...wär doch gelacht, wenn frau das nicht abbekommt


----------



## Lykanth (8. Juli 2011)

Mh ich hoffe ich verwechsel nun die verschiedenen Teile nicht.
In der Industrie gibt es spezielle Abzieher für Wellen (Wellenabzieher  ) die, so könnte ich mir vorstellen, auch bei der Kassette helfen koennten. Funktionieren ein wenig wie ein Korkenzieher.. zu mindestens die, die ich ma gesehen habe bei uns in der Firma 
Hülsen zum Aufziehen von Lagern dürfte glaube ich nicht funktionieren, da du nur von einer Seite ran kommst, oder?!

Ansonsten..mhh...wie Martina bereits sagte,..langer Hebelharm und ab dafür, wobei ich nicht weiß ob Kriechöl dabei genug Schmierung bringt. Das "Problem" was dabei entstehen kann ist, dass wenn der Hebel zu lang ist du ggf ne zu große Kraft auf die Kassette (od. umliegende Teile) auswirkst und dir irgendwas fetzt  20-30mm koennen viel ausmachen bei nem hebel : )


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juli 2011)

Ach ihr Lieben,

ich habe mich jetzt mit der Tatsache zufrieden geben müssen, dass meine kleinen Vanillepuddingmuskeln gegen eine mit 40 NM angezogene Kassette nichts ausrichten können 

Leider ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Juli 2011)

Gib nicht auf 
Hab grad von meinem Freund den Tipp bekommen (hat nen Metallberuf gelernt und ist Landwirt ) dass du die Kassette mal mit so nem kleinen Bunsenbrenner warm machen sollst,aber nur bissel nicht bis es rot oder blau wird 
Drück dir Daumen  wir wollen den Männern doch nicht schon wieder einen Triumph gönnen


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Juli 2011)

@ greenhorn-biker

Isch abe gar kein Bunsenbrenner 

Hört sich meines Erachtens auch sehr abenteuerlich an. Nee, bevor ich da irgendwelche Experimente ala Mac Gywer starte, lasse ich das (wenn auch zähneknirschend) vom Fachmann machen, der mir das ja auch schließlich so fest angezogen hat. Der freut sich doch, wenn er nem Mädel helfen kann


----------



## Fie (9. Juli 2011)

Versuchst du es mit einer oder zwei Peitschen?


----------



## Lykanth (9. Juli 2011)

Bunsenbrenner würde ich nicht unbedingt machen, wenn du das ding danach noch nutzen willst. Hitze ändert die Gefügestruktur des Metalls und auch seine Härte (Je nach dem wie es gehärtet wurde)..das heisst, mit Pech machst du mehr mit Kaputt als eventuell sowieso schon ist. Bei Pressverbänden oder Lagern die über Hitze auf eine Wellte aufgezogen werden müssen, steht ne max. Temp. drauf, die darf man aus dem Grund nicht überschreiten. wenn sowas deine Kassette hat, dann kannst du es machen, wenn du weißt wie heiss so n ding wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (9. Juli 2011)

nee, Fie, ich habe nur einen Zahnkranzgegenhalter (also Peitsche) und als Gegenstück den Zahnkranzabzieher. Hat bis dato auch immer gut funktioniert, aber die XT-Kassette auf dem Rotwild Hardtail sitzt *FEST *wie Harry. Selbst gutes Zureden ließ sie nicht erweichen auch nur einen Millimeter nachzugeben, das Drecksding 
Ach ja..... ist sie zu stark - bist du zu schwach  Ich kann mit dieser Niederlage ganz gut leben bzw ich arbeite noch daran


----------



## Veloce (9. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> nee, Fie, ich habe nur einen Zahnkranzgegenhalter (also Peitsche) und als Gegenstück den Zahnkranzabzieher. Hat bis dato auch immer gut funktioniert, aber die XT-Kassette auf dem Rotwild Hardtail sitzt *FEST *wie Harry. Selbst gutes Zureden ließ sie nicht erweichen auch nur einen Millimeter nachzugeben, das Drecksding
> Ach ja..... ist sie zu stark - bist du zu schwach  Ich kann mit dieser Niederlage ganz gut leben bzw ich arbeite noch daran



Ich krieg sie alle los 

Die Hardcore Methode :

Du nimmst einen  kürzeren HG Abzieher ohne Pin und ziehst ihn mit
dem Schnellspanner  oder Steckachse 10 / 12 auf der Achse fest so
das du auf den Sechskant des Abziehers eine 24er oder 26er Nuß mit Quergriff (Knebel )aufsetzen und den  Knebel mit dem guten alten Stahl MTB Lenker verlängern  kannst.
Die Kettenpeitsche ansetzen und gib ihm .
Für Extremfälle fixiere ich die Kettenpeitsche auch mit zwei Kabelbindern am Laufrad  .


----------



## M_on_Centurion (9. Juli 2011)

Hey, die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Das mit dem Schnellspanner versuche ich nächstes Mal auch. 

Heute ist übrigens ein doofer Tag, weil meine neuen Laufräder + Magura Louise noch nicht gekommen sind, und ich das WE nicht zum Anbauen nutzen konnte.


----------



## Fie (10. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon, wenn du zwei Peitschen hast, werden diese ja voneinander weggedrückt. Wenn man dann zwei Hebel als Verlängerung nimmt, hat sie eigentlich keine Chance mehr. Gib nicht auf - gib alles


----------



## chayenne06 (10. Juli 2011)

...eigentlich war das diese nacht- habe mir ganz dumm meine beiden kleineren zehen angehaut- und nun ist der kleinste ein wenig blau- werde also gleich mich mal ins kh begeben, mal sehen obs nur geprellt ist oder gebrochen.... na super....


----------



## Lyndwyn (10. Juli 2011)

Oh je. Ich drück die Daumen, dass nichts gebrochen ist!

Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil draußen bestes Wetter ist, ich seit gestern ein Rad zum testen im Keller habe und trotzdem nicht fahren kann, weil ich so eine blöde Studienarbeit fertig machen muss  

Aber vielleicht geht das ja wider Erwartens relativ schnell und ich kann heute Abend noch eine kurze Spritztour machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Juli 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...eigentlich war das diese nacht- habe mir ganz dumm meine beiden kleineren zehen angehaut- und nun ist der kleinste ein wenig blau- werde also gleich mich mal ins kh begeben, mal sehen obs nur geprellt ist oder gebrochen.... na super....


 
Hört sich blöd an, drücke dir aber die Daumen, dass der Zeh gebrochen ist. Das tut bei weitem nicht so doll weh wie eine Prellung (spreche da aus Erfahrung). Trotz dem gute Besserung!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Juli 2011)

ich heut abend zurück nach Stuttgart fahren muss und das ausnahmsweise selbst mim Auto und prompt haben sie strömenden Regen gemeldet 
Schreib am Mittwoch meine letzte Klausur für dieses Semester und hab natürlich längst nicht soviel am we gelernt wie ich wollte  ...so ist das wenn man zu Hause ist


----------



## chayenne06 (10. Juli 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hört sich blöd an, drücke dir aber die Daumen, dass der Zeh gebrochen ist. Das tut bei weitem nicht so doll weh wie eine Prellung (spreche da aus Erfahrung). Trotz dem gute Besserung!



da hast wohl recht! nach fast 3h im krankenhaus mit ewigem warten war klar, dass der *zeh gebrochen* ist. schmerzen hab ich fast keine- hoffe das bleibt so!! 
in der arbeit gleich bescheid gegeben- dass ich morgen erstmal zum hausarzt muss. weiß auch nicht wie das jetzt weitergeht. wird man dann krank geschrieben? oder nicht? ist ja alles soweit fit- außer dass ich schlecht gehen kann.... weiß da jemand was? ich hatte bisher noch nie was mit krankenhäusern oder brüchen zu tun 

und biken wird erstmal a ned gehen.... oder?


----------



## Tatü (10. Juli 2011)

@ Chayenne:
es kommt drauf an was für eine Arbeit du machst.
Wenn du viel herumlaufen mußt wirst du sicherlich eine Krankschreibung bekommen aber wenn du einen Bürojob hast eher nicht.
Die Krankschreiberei hängt natürlich auch von der Einstellung des Hausarztes statt. Manche sind da seeeeeehr großzügig. 

Beantworte am besten für dich selbst ob du dich in der Lage fühlst mit dem Zeh arbeiten zu können?


----------



## Lykanth (10. Juli 2011)

Normal machen die bei gebrochenen kleinen Zehen nichts. So meine Erfahrung. Ich habs einbandagiert bekommen und das wars. Ruhig stellen, wenig laufen/belasten und fertig. kA  wie oft ich den kleinen schon durch Kollision mit diversen Türrahmen oder Stühlen mir zerhauen habe.. :\


----------



## chayenne06 (10. Juli 2011)

..ist auch nur ein tape verband drum. klar dass da nichts operiert werden muss etc.. hätte ich auch nicht gedacht dass mir sowas passiert- und schwupps schon wars geschehen. 
aber so schlimm ist es ja nicht. 
als ich in der notaufnahme gewartet hatte, ist eine jüngere frau gekommen, die von ihrem freund getragen worden ist. sie sah total fertig aus (im sportsdress), und weinte weil sie so schmerzen hatte. wie sich herausstellte ist sie gerade beim tennis spielen gewesen, ein wichtiges aufstiegsspiel, und ist dabei umgeknickt- war dann irgendwas mit den bändern im fussgelenk. und das muss so weh getan haben. allerdings weinte sie dann mehr darum, dass sie die nächste zeit keinen sport mehr machen kann, und das wichtige spiel abbrechen musste - als um den eigentlichen schmerz... 

da war mein kleiner zeh ja echt harmlos dagegen  hab sie dann auch vorgelassen damit sie schneller behandelt werden konnte


----------



## Ghost78 (10. Juli 2011)

Ohje... wie ärgerlich. Wünsch Dir gute Besserung! Bei Deinem Job musst Du ja schon viel gehen etc... Na ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall, dass es weiterhin nicht so weh tut. Schade, hätte Dich die Woche gern mal für ne Tour eingepackt. Ganz liebe Grüße!!!!!


----------



## mangolassi (10. Juli 2011)

@chayenne: Du solltest jedenfalls grosse Schuhe anziehen oder Flipflops. 

Mir hat der Arzt gesagt, dass die meisten Menschen sich mehrmals im Leben einen Zeh brechen ohne es zu wissen. Und mir dann prompt einen alten, verheilten Bruch auf dem Röntgenbild gezeigt und keinen frischen, obwohl der Zeh so blau war wie ich sonst nie in meinem Leben gesehen habe. Ich versuche seither mich nicht zu fragen, wann ich den wohl gebrochen habe. Kann ja nicht so schlimm gewesen sein, wenns mir nicht einfällt.


----------



## pedax (11. Juli 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> da hast wohl recht! nach fast 3h im krankenhaus mit ewigem warten war klar, dass der *zeh gebrochen* ist. schmerzen hab ich fast keine- hoffe das bleibt so!!
> in der arbeit gleich bescheid gegeben- dass ich morgen erstmal zum hausarzt muss. weiß auch nicht wie das jetzt weitergeht. wird man dann krank geschrieben? oder nicht? ist ja alles soweit fit- außer dass ich schlecht gehen kann.... weiß da jemand was? ich hatte bisher noch nie was mit krankenhäusern oder brüchen zu tun
> 
> und biken wird erstmal a ned gehen.... oder?



Ich bin zwar ein Mann, waage es aber trotzdem mich hier zu Wort zu melden - ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren beim Fußball spielen mal den kleinen Zeh gebrochen. War bei mir unheimlich geschwollen - ging aber nach 2-3 Tagen fast vollständig zurück und ich konnte wieder normale Schuhe tragen. 
Zehen werden einfach immer nur an die anderen Zehen angeklebt und der Hinweis "bitte schonen". Der Bruch ist damals aber sehr schnell verheilt - nach 1,5 Wochen konnte ich fast schmerzfrei gehen und vorsichtig Fahrrad fahren und nach 2-3 Wochen war auch Sport (Fußballspielen, Biken, Laufen, ...) problemlos möglich - also Kopf hoch es gibt schlimmeres


----------



## chayenne06 (11. Juli 2011)

pedax schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar ein Mann, waage es aber trotzdem mich hier zu Wort zu melden - ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren beim Fußball spielen mal den kleinen Zeh gebrochen. War bei mir unheimlich geschwollen - ging aber nach 2-3 Tagen fast vollständig zurück und ich konnte wieder normale Schuhe tragen.
> Zehen werden einfach immer nur an die anderen Zehen angeklebt und der Hinweis "bitte schonen". Der Bruch ist damals aber sehr schnell verheilt - nach 1,5 Wochen konnte ich fast schmerzfrei gehen und vorsichtig Fahrrad fahren und nach 2-3 Wochen war auch Sport (Fußballspielen, Biken, Laufen, ...) problemlos möglich - also Kopf hoch es gibt schlimmeres



klar gibt es schlimmeres  hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben. 

ist für mich nur neu das ganze. 
aber ich werde ja später sehen was fakt ist- wenn ich vom hausarzt gekommen bin. denke auch wenns ohne schmerzen wieder geht, dass ich dann ganz schnell wieder biken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (11. Juli 2011)

ich heute statt 15 min - 1 Std. 15 min auf die Arbeit gebraucht habe

und nur weil wieder so ein Trolltel von LKW-Fahrer sein Gefährt auf der Autobahn umgelegt hat und alle anderen dadurch auf die Bundesstraße abgefahren sind und daruch aber auch jede Ausweichstrecke dicht war, egal welcher Schleichweg alles.

@chayenne 06, gute Besserung wird schon wieder, Kleine Zehen sitzen irgendwie an der falschen Stelle, kenne das. 
Mein einer war schon mal fast im 90 Grad Winkel abgestanden, aber trotzdem nix gebrochen.

LG


----------



## chayenne06 (11. Juli 2011)

@murmel04:
danke für deine genesungswünsche- sowie an all die anderen auch. danke, lieb von euch! 

bin nun diese woche krank geschrieben. arbeite im kiga, da ist es auch schlecht vom belasten her- und gehen muss ich auch einiges. noch dazu die gefahr dass mir ein kind noch drauf hüpft- schon gefährlich dann. aber nächste woche wird es sicherlich schon besser gehen!


----------



## swe68 (11. Juli 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hört sich blöd an, drücke dir aber die Daumen, dass der Zeh gebrochen ist. Das tut bei weitem nicht so doll weh wie eine Prellung (spreche da aus Erfahrung). Trotz dem gute Besserung!



Bei mir ist letztens ein Fuss geröntgt worden, da wurde festgestellt, dass ich letztes Jahr im September die kleine Zehe gebrochen hatte. Bin seinzeit nicht zum Arzt, sondern habe es ignoriert. Ein paar Tage später war ich damit sogar laufen, 3 Wochen später auf Bergtouren.  
Also: das ist nicht so schlimm. Ich glaubd auch, eine Prellung kann viel länger lästig sein.


----------



## Episch (11. Juli 2011)

Mir ist heute Morgen der Fingernagel des Ringfingers der rechten Hand leicht eingerissen. Muss beim Bügeln passiert sein. Kann deswegen schon wieder nicht tranieren. Doofer Tag...


----------



## swe68 (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo Rob! Geh' doch einfach wieder in ein anderes Unterforum. Es stehen genügend zur Auswahl


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. Juli 2011)

ich wieder mal im lernen bin und ich mich einfach nicht konzentrieren kann  weil draußen die Sonne scheint und ich in gedanken schon längst in den Semesterferien bin 
Am meisten hält mich der Gedanke vom lernen ab wie ich wohl mein Bike in einen Nissan Micra (neueres Modell) inkusive gepäck für mehrere Monate bekomme  Hoffe es reicht wenn ich Vorder-und Hinterrad abbaue 
Auf jeden Fall mal Sitze umklappen und dann wollte ich das Gepäck gleichmeißig verteilen so dass eine ebene fläche entsteht un das Bike einfach drauf legen...oder kennt jmd ein besseres System für kleine Autos?


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juli 2011)

... versuch es mal mit Vorderrad ausbauen und hinter die Vordersitze quer in den Fußraum stellen...


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall mal Sitze umklappen und dann wollte ich das Gepäck gleichmeißig verteilen so dass eine ebene fläche entsteht un das Bike einfach drauf legen...oder kennt jmd ein besseres System für kleine Autos?



Wenn du alleine fährst wird das schon gehen, und das System, das du dir überlegt hast, macht auch Sinn (bin selbst "Kleinwagen-geschädigt" ).

Frohes Lernen!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. Juli 2011)

@Martina
Super Idee bin ich selbst noch gar nicht drauf gekommen,muss ich mal ausprobieren  aber ich denk die Pedale müssten dann auch noch ab,aber problemloser als Hinterrad ausbauen 

PS: Schade wird nicht funktionieren,war gerade messen -> Auto zu schmal oder Bike zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. Juli 2011)

...weil das permanete kancken am nico nu´doch weder von der kurbel (umsonst ne  neue gekauft ...) noch von den beiden losen speichen am hr kommt - sondern lt. werksatt vom hinterbau .... so ein mist .-


----------



## Bea5 (11. Juli 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> @Martina
> Super Idee bin ich selbst noch gar nicht drauf gekommen,muss ich mal ausprobieren  aber ich denk die Pedale müssten dann auch noch ab,aber problemloser als Hinterrad ausbauen
> 
> PS: Schade wird nicht funktionieren,war gerade messen -> Auto zu schmal oder Bike zu lang




der Micra müsste ähnliche Abmessungen haben wie mein Lupo..und da baue ich nur das Vorderrad aus, klappe die Rücksitze und den Beifahrersitz nach vorne um, Hinterrad an / über Beifahrerlehne ; Gabel quer an der Heckklappe, Vorderrad abgepolstert ablegen,Taschen auf die linke Seite legen, fertig....

müsste funzen


----------



## pedax (11. Juli 2011)

Bea5 schrieb:


> Gabel quer an der Heckklappe, Vorderrad abgepolstert ablegen,Taschen auf die linke Seite legen, fertig....



Bei Gabeln, Lenkern, Pedalen oder anderen harten Teile in der Nähe von Heckscheiben oder Seitenscheiben ist besondere Vorsicht geboten - sowohl Seiten als auch Heckscheiben sind sehr empfindlich gegenüber Schlagen von innen - ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viele Leute sich dabei schon ihre scheiben demoliert haben. (Seiten und Heckscheiben kann man vor allem von innen problemlos mit einem harten Gegenstand bzw. wenn man fest genug dagegen schlägt sogar mit der blosen Hand einschlagen.) 
Also besser irgendwas dämpfendes (Jacke, Rucksack, Decke, Polster, ...) zwischen Rad und Scheibe legen wenn es wirklich eng her geht oder das Bike während der Fahrt verrutschen könnte (Man sollte das Bike, vor allem auf längeren Strecken, wenn es lose im Auto liegt ohnehin irgendwie fixieren.)


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Juli 2011)

@greenhorn-biker:

.... VR & HR demontieren, dann sollte es doch sicherlich passen 

Puh, bin ich froh um meinen kleinen Minivan. Innenraumträger für die Gabelaufnahme selber gebastelt. Ne Dachlatte für nen Euro aus dem Baumarkt und eine Gabelhalterung für nen Fahrraddachträger drangeschraubt - fertig. Hält , steht sicher im Innenraum (umgeklappter Sitz) kein rumgewackel mehr oder das es zur Seite umkippen könnte, was bei Kurvenfahrten mal passieren konnte. Damit die Heckscheibe nicht leiden muss, und auch dieLenkzentrale meines Bikes nicht, ein dickes Plüschhandtuch um den Lenker gewickelt. Da passiert nix.Tipp hab ich von meinem Fachhändler. Wenn man mal schaut was so ein System im Handel kostet, ziehts dir glatt die Socken aus. Nen Heckträger wollte ich nicht und ein Dachträger    komm ich Kurze doch eh net dran 


Ich warte schon ganz sehnsüchtig auf das Paket von Hibike. Da steckt nämlich das Diätprogramm für mein Fully drin. Laut Email wurde es wohl heute endlich verschickt. Müsste es doch morgen kommen....???


----------



## Lykanth (11. Juli 2011)

...ich heute entschieden habe meine Snakebites rauszunehmen an denen ich doch sehr hänge :[


----------



## MelleD (11. Juli 2011)

... meine Foxxy beim Einfedern quitscht. 
Samstag ausgebaut, direkt zur Post gebracht (Service war eh irgendwie fällig...).
Nu liegt sie da in ihrem Fox-Karton und hat sich diesen Tag nicht bewegt laut DHL-Seite.
Die haben se doch nicht mehr alle... Will schnell wieder fahren. Am besten am WE wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (11. Juli 2011)

... ich nen Snakebite mal wieder bekommen habe (der zweite in einer Woche) und ich denke das es dieser bekackte Fox DHX Air ist... also falls jemand den haben möchte


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ... ich nen Snakebite mal wieder bekommen habe (der zweite in einer Woche) und ich denke das es dieser bekackte Fox DHX Air ist... also falls jemand den haben möchte



Ich versuch deinen Tag zu verbessern 
Mach mir mal nen Preisvorschlag


----------



## Snap4x (11. Juli 2011)

ach will eigtl. nur tauschen. Ist ein 216 mm....


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2011)

tauschen gegen nen float r? 

komm, grins doch mal


----------



## Snap4x (11. Juli 2011)

Nee  Ich konnt heute nicht fahren 
Aber alles wird wieder gut. 

PS: Nur gegen Coil


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Juli 2011)

ich eben einen heftigen streit mit meinem freund hatte und so langsam nicht mehr an die Beziehung glaube...


----------



## mtb-freak96 (12. Juli 2011)

das wird schon greenhorn biker  schau mal wenn ihr am boden seiht kann es nur noch berg auf gehen das wird schon


----------



## Chrige (13. Juli 2011)

greenhorn-biker: Hoffe wirklich für dich auch, dass es wieder besser kommt.
Ich habe letzte Woche angefangen in diesem Thread mein Leid mit meinem Freund zu schreiben, habe es aber nicht abgeschickt. Nach einigen Tagen war alles wieder ok und heute Abend gehen wir neue Möbel kaufen . Ich dachte in dem Moment auch, dass die Beziehung vielleicht bald vorbei sein wird.

Hoffe für dich, dass es auch wieder besser kommt.


----------



## Streetbikesig (13. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte eigentlich mein bike per Post nach Deutschland schicken, um es in den Ferien zur Verfügung zu haben. Letztes Jahr habe ich das auch gemacht, hat ca. 30 Euro gekostet, ich hatte aus dem Radladen einen Karton und hatte Laufräder, Lenker und Pedale ab.
Nun wurden in diesem Jahr die höchst zulässigen Gurtmaße geändert (verkleinert) und es geht nicht mehr!!!!! 

Alle anderen Versandanbieter sind deutlich zu teuer!! 

F..k!!!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

Immer nach vorne schauen!
Wenn man den Teufel ständig an die Wand malt kann es nicht gut enden.

Wenn du nen Männergespräch raus machen willst, schreib mir ne PN. 



PS: ein Leidensgenosse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Juli 2011)

@JENseits
wer jetzt?


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

dich meinte ich


----------



## KlitzeKleine (14. Juli 2011)

...ich gleich zum kieferchirurgen muss und er mir alle 4 weisheitszähne rausholt  *angst


----------



## Lykanth (14. Juli 2011)

....halb so wild ,wenn du ne vollnarkose bekommst. hab das auch schon hinter mir und es war echt 'gemütlich'...arzt - dunkel - wach geworden mit dem gefühl vollkommen besoffen zu sein - schmerzmittel - nach hause - umsorgt werden ...  <3


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Juli 2011)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> ...ich gleich zum kieferchirurgen muss und er mir alle 4 weisheitszähne rausholt  *angst



kein problem! ich habs damals auch überlebt! das schaffst du!


----------



## Jule (14. Juli 2011)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> ...ich gleich zum kieferchirurgen muss und er mir alle 4 weisheitszähne rausholt  *angst


Man stellt sich das immer viel schlimmer vor, als es dann wirklich ist.
Bei mir ging das damals rucki-zucki und die Dinger waren draußen.

Ganz wichtig (wurde hier auch schonmal geschrieben): Gute Schmerztabletten nehmen BEVOR die Betäubung weg ist. Hab' damals auch viel zu lange gewartet und die eigentlichen Schmerzen hatte ich dann zu Hause auf'm Sofa. 

Ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## HeizBert (14. Juli 2011)

...es draussen wie Spätherbst ist, und ich mein bike morgen erst komplett fit ist endlich wieder nach ca. nem jahr!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (14. Juli 2011)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> ...ich gleich zum kieferchirurgen muss und er mir alle 4 weisheitszähne rausholt  *angst




Und wie geht es dir jetzt? 
Morgen ist es schon besser, ganz bestimmt!
Das hab ich letzte Woche auch festgesellt. 

Gute Besserung wünsch ich.


----------



## KlitzeKleine (15. Juli 2011)

moin moin,
danke danke für die gute besserungs-wünsche 
hab eben ne buchstabensuppe gegessen, anschließend fein die zähne geputzt und kühle pausenlos meine hamsterbacken 
ich habs mir viel schlimmer vorgestellt, bin total erleichtert!
mich wunderts nur, dass ich kein bisschen schmerzen hab, hab gestern abend nach der op nur nen paar schmerztropfen genommen...
hoffentlich bleibts so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (15. Juli 2011)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> moin moin,
> danke danke für die gute besserungs-wünsche
> hab eben ne buchstabensuppe gegessen, anschließend fein die zähne geputzt und kühle pausenlos meine hamsterbacken
> ich habs mir viel schlimmer vorgestellt, bin total erleichtert!
> ...



Super! Da wird sich auch nix mehr dran ändern 

Ich hatte damals auch keine schmerzen mehr nach der entfernung aller 4 Weisheitszähne auf einmal. auch keine blaue Backe, nichts. Wenn ich noch dran denke wie das bei meiner Schwester damals war  und abends hatte ich sogar ein langes Telefonat in die USA geführt


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juli 2011)

... mich meine Arbeitskollegen Heute zur Weißglut bringen - ich Feierabend machen will und bei dem scheiß Wetter 120km Landstraße vor mir haben ... Dazu kommt dann das der Tag Bikefrei wird  
Aber dafür kann der Abend Heute nur gut werden 

Ist jemand beim poetry-slam in Bremen?


----------



## KlitzeKleine (15. Juli 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Super! Da wird sich auch nix mehr dran ändern
> 
> Ich hatte damals auch keine schmerzen mehr nach der entfernung aller 4 Weisheitszähne auf einmal. auch keine blaue Backe, nichts. Wenn ich noch dran denke wie das bei meiner Schwester damals war  und abends hatte ich sogar ein langes Telefonat in die USA geführt




hihi, ich hab auch das glück, dass ich eigentlich wieder ganz normal reden kann  man muss ja manchma auch glück haben


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Juli 2011)

naja, nicht doof, aber wäre um ein Haar wahnsinnig peinlich geworden 
War heute mit meinem Fully (gestern frisch von der Erstinspektion beim Fachhändler abgeholt) on tour, weil ich ja nach der gestrigen Umbauaktion "Mein Fully soll leichter werden..." wissen wollte wie sich 900g weniger denn so anfühlen.  kann ich nur sagen. Naja, plötzlich fing die Kette in den ersten 3 Mini-wie-komm-ich-den-Berg-entspannter-hoch-Gängen am Umwerferblech an zu schreddern  Wie kann das sein??? Frisch von der Inspektion und ich hab nicht rumgefummelt! 
Also, Tour so weiter gefahren, dass ich am Fachhändler vorbeischauen kann. Hatte mir die Worte schon zurecht gelegt. Aber als ich kurz vorm Laden noch mal die Gänge durchgeschaltet hatte, war Totenstille - nix, kein Schreddern, gar nix. Die Kette lief ganz geschmeidig mit dezenten Abstand am inneren Laufblech des Umwerfers vorbei. *Was war das???*
Weiß nur eins, es wäre verdammt peinlich geworden, wenn ich da eingelaufen wäre und mich über den "Pfusch" aufgeregt hätte  
Ich bin dann mal dezent weitergefahren ....


----------



## pedax (15. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Naja, plötzlich fing die Kette in den ersten 3 Mini-wie-komm-ich-den-Berg-entspannter-hoch-Gängen am Umwerferblech an zu schreddern  Wie kann das sein??? Frisch von der Inspektion und ich hab nicht rumgefummelt!
> Also, Tour so weiter gefahren, dass ich am Fachhändler vorbeischauen kann. Hatte mir die Worte schon zurecht gelegt. Aber als ich kurz vorm Laden noch mal die Gänge durchgeschaltet hatte, war Totenstille - nix, kein Schreddern, gar nix. Die Kette lief ganz geschmeidig mit dezenten Abstand am inneren Laufblech des Umwerfers vorbei. *Was war das???*



Ich hatte neulich mal ein kleines Steinchen welches im Umwerfer hängen geblieben war und dadurch lief die Kette etwas schief und gab sehr unangenehme Geräusche von sich - vielleicht war das bei dir auch der Fall?


----------



## Ghost78 (17. Juli 2011)

... wir heute den Alpencross einen Tag vor dem Start wegen den schlechten Wetterbedingungen gecancelled haben :-(
Hab mich so gefreut, bin viel gefahren und jetzt das - echt sch***. 
Hinzu kommt, dass wir im August keinen Urlaub mehr bekommen und so auch nicht einfach verschieben können. Das wars wohl für dieses Jahr *Schnief*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (17. Juli 2011)

Ghost78 schrieb:


> ... wir heute den Alpencross einen Tag vor dem Start wegen den schlechten Wetterbedingungen gecancelled haben :-(
> Hab mich so gefreut, bin viel gefahren und jetzt das - echt sch***.
> Hinzu kommt, dass wir im August keinen Urlaub mehr bekommen und so auch nicht einfach verschieben können. Das wars wohl für dieses Jahr *Schnief*



oh das ist aber wirklich schade!!! das tut mir leid !
trotz allem kopf hoch! wird schon wieder!! 
lg Ramona


----------



## Ghost78 (17. Juli 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> oh das ist aber wirklich schade!!! das tut mir leid !
> trotz allem kopf hoch! wird schon wieder!!
> lg Ramona


 

Danke schön! 
Sind am Überlegen ob wir quasi einmal vom Tegernsee nach Salzburg radeln. Sind dann 6 Tage und 12000 HM. Nur haben wir hier dann keinen Neuschnee und Minusgrade auf den zu überquerenden Gipfeln  Trotzdem schade isses schon... Hätte gleich mit dir an den Gardasee fahren sollen bzw. halt so Urlaub planen sollen :-/.
Zeh ist wieder ok?


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Juli 2011)

Ghost78 schrieb:


> Danke schön!
> Sind am Überlegen ob wir quasi einmal vom Tegernsee nach Salzburg radeln. Sind dann 6 Tage und 12000 HM. Nur haben wir hier dann keinen Neuschnee und Minusgrade auf den zu überquerenden Gipfeln  Trotzdem schade isses schon... Hätte gleich mit dir an den Gardasee fahren sollen bzw. halt so Urlaub planen sollen :-/.
> Zeh ist wieder ok?



danke- zeh noch ein wenig blau aber geht schon 

und was werdet ihr nun machen? salzburg oder nicht? 
ja schade- bin im august 2 wochen am lago


----------



## Ghost78 (18. Juli 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> danke- zeh noch ein wenig blau aber geht schon
> 
> und was werdet ihr nun machen? salzburg oder nicht?
> ja schade- bin im august 2 wochen am lago


 
Hm wir werden das machen, allerdings noch ein paar Tage warten und Wetter beobachten bis wir starten


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Juli 2011)

ich mich seit ein paar tagen schon selber nicht mehr leiden kann,mich alles nervt ( vor allem mein Freund ) am liebsten meine ruhe hätte und den ganzen tag im bett liegen würde 
Hab auch zu gar nix lust,weiß nix mit mir anzufangen un jetzt noch dazu voll das Pisswetter is :kotz:
Ich hoff dass es mal wieder nur die Hormone sind un es nächste woche vorbei ist!So kann ich meine Ferien nämlich nicht genießen


----------



## MelleD (18. Juli 2011)

Dann tu das doch 
Manchmal muss auch das einfach sein. Dann gehts dir sicherlich wieder besser.
Und am nächsten Tag stehst du auf, machst dich schick, gehst irgendwo in Ruhe frühstücken (ob mit oder ohne Freund.. wie deine Laune ist). 
Tu dir was gutes, hilft bei mir auch immer


----------



## Lykanth (18. Juli 2011)

...weil ich auf der Arbeit nix zu tun habe, da das SAP nicht funktioniert. Ich nicht lernen kann/darf und relativ erfolglos in der Nebenjob-Suche bin >,>


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2011)

...viel Ärger mit ChainReaction wegen nichts und wieder nichts
...die Prüfung beschissen lief
...meine Schulter vom WE immer noch weh tut


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. Juli 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ...viel Ärger mit ChainReaction wegen nichts und wieder nichts
> ...die Prüfung beschissen lief
> ...meine Schulter vom WE immer noch weh tut


 
A ChainReaction sind echt nicht die zuverlässigsten und schon gar nicht die schnellsten.
B Drück dir die Daumen, das sie doch nicht so schlecht ausfällt.
C Schulter?!?! Nicht du auch noch, meine ist gerade auf dem Weg der Besserung. 
Kopf hoch, Gute Besserung! und Tip: Schulter auf gar keinen Fall stillegen!


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2011)

@turbohühnchen

habe chainreaction zwei was zurück gesendet und die haben angeblich nur ein was erhalten. hab da heute echt rum nerven müssen bis da was passiert ist. es konnte sich glücklichweise alles aufklären. hatte bisher nie probleme bei denen. immer alles top. aber in meinem Umfeld häufen sich die Beschwerden und nun weiß ich auch was gemeint war...

ansonsten hatte ich ja erst vor 3 monaten meinen Schlüsselbeinbruch. der ist verheilt und ich habe mich deswegen dezent dieses WE auf die andere schulter geschmissen  denke mal es hat einen Nerv eingeklemmt wie es sich anfühlt. aber zum Prüfung schreiben hats gereicht 

P.S.: gute Besserung für deine Schulter, was denn los bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli830 (18. Juli 2011)

a ) mein neuer rahmen immer noch nicht da is
b ) es so stark regnet und ich die matsch reifen jmd geliehn habe

und c man noch nicht mal street fahrn kann bei dem wetter..

**** aber es kann nur besser werden


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. Juli 2011)

@Schnitte
Schlüsselbeinbruch... dann weißt du ja bescheid.

Hast PM


----------



## niceann (19. Juli 2011)

REGEN ...
Tagsüber Sonnenschein und Abends???
REGEN!!??
Das ist net fair!


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juli 2011)

.....meine marzocchi eig. diese woche vom service zurückkommen sollte - ich aber heut´´nen anruf bekam , dass es noch mind. 1 woche länger dauert ....


----------



## Snap4x (20. Juli 2011)

....mein Rad ohne Dämpfer im Keller steht und ich noch nicht weiß, wann der andere hier ankommt.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

ich keinen Schrumpfschlauch für die Feder meiner Fox 36 finde, und somit das klappern beseitigen kann. Somit stehts jetzt hier ohne Gabel  Zudem ist das Wetter *******! 
Bleibt wohl nur der Trialer


----------



## Veloce (21. Juli 2011)

ich heute das absolute Alptraumrad unter den Fingern hatte und es leider 
nicht mit dem Universal repairkit  ( höhöhö.... fetten Lehmann  schwing ... ) bearbeiten konnte 
Das ich nicht genaus grün anlief wie die Rahmenfarbe .....


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juli 2011)

grüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüün !!!???!!


----------



## murmel04 (21. Juli 2011)

sich der Laden immer noch nicht gemeldet hat, der mir die zu kurze Sattelstürze verkaufe hat

Nun Funkstille herrscht seit ich nachgefragt habe, ob er sie nicht in Zahlung nehmen könnte wenn ich eine andere kaufe. Er hätte sicher schneller einen Abnehmer dafür als ich.

wenns nicht erwünscht ist, könnte man das ja wenigtens sagen.

hinfahren ist leider etwas zu weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (22. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> grüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüün !!!???!!



Übelste Baumarktgurke schnell mit der giftgrünen Kanne lackiert und funktionell wie  ne Dose Würmer:kotz:


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Juli 2011)

heute mein letzter Urlaubstag ist , ich Montag wieder arbeiten muss und somit wieder der alltägliche Wahnsinn seinen Lauf nimmt 
Was mich aber grade am meisten frustriert ist, dass die nächsten Tage, wo ich noch Zeit zum Biken hätte, absolutes Mistwetter angesagt ist und ab nächste Woche, wie sollte es auch anders sein, der Sommer zurückkommt 
Das ist doch ungerecht


----------



## blutbuche (22. Juli 2011)

..es mal wieder einem meiner wellis dreckig geht ...
..ich mein geb. geschenk aus versehen im keller gefunden habe ... trotzdem gefreut (marmot windjacke ) - aber die überraschung is halt weg ... snief ...
mein fehlendes geld immer noch nicht auf meinem konto eingegangen  is  ....


----------



## Lykanth (22. Juli 2011)

...weil ich die mit Loctite (weiß -.-) gesichterten Schrauben am Bike nicht gelöst bekomme und mir schon die knochen zerhackt habe 

...weiß jemand ab wann Loctite Weiß wieder weich wird?!
Ich bekomm die Standard-Pedalen vom Hersteller zum verrecken nicht ab -.- LH/RH Gewinde beachte ich dabei schon..15er Maulschlüssel hab ich auch,..Schlagbohrer an der Stelle eher unpassend bzw. kommt man nicht dran. Fön wird glaube ich nicht warm genug. Industriegebläse habe ich nicht (hier). Rührt sich einfach nix hier.. kanns doch nicht sein.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Juli 2011)

einfach verlängerung an den schlüssel,dabei muss der schlüssel am Pedal auf beiden Seiten ein maul haben und dann einen zweiten Ringschlüssel im Maul drin verkeilen. Musst ausprobieren kann ich jetzt schlecht erklären,hab leider auch kein Bild gefunden . Aber vorsicht es besteht abrutschgefahr, also trotzdem noch mit gefühl dran ziehen/drücken


----------



## Lykanth (22. Juli 2011)

Jau kenn den Trick aus der Ausbildung.. wenn man mal kein Stahlrohr da hat 

Habs etwas unsouveräner mit nem Hammer und feste draufholzen gelöst *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (22. Juli 2011)

... die etwas rapiatere Lösung, aber wenn´s hilft - passt´s schon (hab ich auch schon gemacht - nur bei der ******Kassette hab ich auf Granit gebissen ***grummel***!!!)


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juli 2011)

also doch...Gewalt *IST *eine Lösung! ha ich wussts..Glückwunsch an alle!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (22. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> also doch...Gewalt *IST *eine Lösung! ha ich wussts..Glückwunsch an alle!


----------



## Mausoline (22. Juli 2011)

heute frei und den ganzen Tag Regen angesagt. 
Wenn ich gewußt hätte, dass es von 15.30 bis 20 Uhr trocken bleibt, hätt ich mir den Tag anders eingeteilt und wär nicht um 14 Uhr losgefahren
so wars mal wieder ne saumatschige und nasse Fahrt - hoffentlich hat mich keiner erkannt 

und morgen solls schön sein ...und da bin ich auf ner Hochzeit  

aber so gehts ja schon die ganze Zeit - entweder tagsüber trocken, wenn man arbeitet und abends nass...oder schöner Tag, aber irgendein wichtiger Termin  
und ich wollte noch sovieeeel Kilometer machen für den AX. Na hoffentlich ist ab nächstes Wochenende wenigstens das Wetter besser


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Juli 2011)

Lykanth schrieb:


> ...weil ich die mit Loctite (weiß -.-) gesichterten Schrauben am Bike nicht gelöst bekomme und mir schon die knochen zerhackt habe
> 
> ...weiß jemand ab wann Loctite Weiß wieder weich wird?!
> Ich bekomm die Standard-Pedalen vom Hersteller zum verrecken nicht ab -.- LH/RH Gewinde beachte ich dabei schon..15er Maulschlüssel hab ich auch,..Schlagbohrer an der Stelle eher unpassend bzw. kommt man nicht dran. Fön wird glaube ich nicht warm genug. Industriegebläse habe ich nicht (hier). Rührt sich einfach nix hier.. kanns doch nicht sein.



warm machen und ein langer hebel dann solte es gehen


----------



## Lykanth (23. Juli 2011)

@firefighter.. hatte ich vor.. nur am punkt des langen Hebels hats gescheitert, da ich kein stahlrohr o.ä. zu hause zur verfügung habe/hatte..auf arbeit wäre das np gewesen 

... und heute ist ein doofer tag, weil mich mein vorderreifen bzw dessen schlauch ärgert.. -.- gestern nachgeguckt .. kein loch gefunden (sichtkontrolle und im wasser).. nix gehört, das auf n loch hinweist.. und was ist? reifen heute wieder halb platt... wtf -.- nachher wieder auseinanderbauen :<


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Juli 2011)

@ Lykanth

Schau auch mal, ob in deinem Reifenmantel keine Dorne oder ähnliches drinnen steckt. Einfach mit den Fingern über die Innenseite des Mantels langsam drüberfahren. Manchmal sieht man die Teufelsdinger nicht sofort, sondern bemerkt sie erst durchs Abtasten.
Nur mal so ein Tipp.... hat mich auch schon Schläuche gekostet, deswegen mache ich das immer


----------



## murmel04 (23. Juli 2011)

aus unserer Autoreparatur von 300â¬ jetzt doch auf wenn es dumm lÃ¤uft 600â¬ steigt

oh man ich wollte doch eine andere SattelstÃ¼tze kaufen  und mein Urlaub Ende August, da fehlt mir das Geld dann, kann ich da dann weniger ausgeben

und ich tierische Kopfschmerzen hab trotz 600 Ibu und ich doch heute noch aufs Rad will.

Alles Doof


----------



## Lykanth (23. Juli 2011)

Mh daran hab ich nicht gedacht  werde ich gleich mal schauen. danke : )

Mr.â¬dit: .. hab nomma alles abgenommen.. ich finde einfach rein gar nix.. ma gucken wies die Tage aussieht .. 
Dann noch ne Frage am Rande - Gibts KettenfÃ¼hrungen (inkl. Bashguard) fÃ¼r AM's bzw. macht das Sinn?! Hab ein ma fies aufm Kettenblatt "gebremst", weil ich mich mit der HÃ¶he verschÃ¤tzt habe und bergab scheppert das schon echt bitter...


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Juli 2011)

...es manchmal Momente gibt, da ist man einfach zu blöd für diese Welt:
Im Stehen mit dem Bike zur Seite umgekippt und *vergessen* auszuklicken ***Rumms*** lag ich da 
Bike hat Gott sei Dank keinen Schaden genommen 
Ich hab dafür ein aufgeschürftes Knie und am Oberschenkel gibts mit Sicherheit einen riesengroßen blauen Flecken - es tut zumindest sauweh 
Zum Glück hat´s keiner gesehen 


... vielleicht sollte ich mir mal ein paar Flats auf meine Wunschveränderungsliste schreiben.... wäre ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (23. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...es manchmal Momente gibt, da ist man einfach zu blöd für diese Welt:
> Im Stehen mit dem Bike zur Seite umgekippt und *vergessen* auszuklicken ***Rumms*** lag ich da
> Bike hat Gott sei Dank keinen Schaden genommen
> Ich hab dafür ein aufgeschürftes Knie und am Oberschenkel gibts mit Sicherheit einen riesengroßen blauen Flecken - es tut zumindest sauweh
> Zum Glück hat´s keiner gesehen



Autsch, aber das kenn ich.
Gefühlt passieren mir so Sache öfter zum Glück auch oft wenn keiner mit mir im raum ist. 
Hab mich auf der Arbeit neulich um halb 4 mit "guten Abend" gemeldet der Kunde am anderen Ende hat sich halb totgelacht. (wie peinlich)
Kurz darauf hat ein Kollege mit dem selben Kunden gesprochen und im Hintergrund sagte der Chef von dennen immer" Wünsch denen mal ne gute Nacht ist schon so spät!"

Na wenns keiner gesehen hat... Wir werden das hier auch sicherlich nicht weitersagen.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juli 2011)

..das mit den flats is sicher ne gute idee....


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Juli 2011)

pfff..ich fall auch mit Flats im Stehen um...manchmal...


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Juli 2011)

... danke für euer Verständnis 
Aber ansonsten sind mir unterwegs keine anderen Peinlichkeiten passiert


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Juli 2011)

nun ist es tatsächlich ein doofer Tag...

http://www.welt.de/kultur/article13504089/Amy-Winehouse-tot-in-ihrer-Wohnung-aufgefunden.html


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juli 2011)

.... sie hats halt echt übertrieben ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Juli 2011)

net urteilen... not everybody´s life is roses...


----------



## M_on_Centurion (23. Juli 2011)

Lykanth schrieb:


> @firefighter.. hatte ich vor.. nur am punkt des langen Hebels hats gescheitert, da ich kein stahlrohr o.ä. zu hause zur verfügung habe/hatte..auf arbeit wäre das np gewesen


Ich habe so ein Problem mal gelöst, indem ich meinen Staubsauger zerlegt habe und das Rohr dafür genommen habe. Hat genau gepasst.


----------



## Lykanth (23. Juli 2011)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Ich habe so ein Problem mal gelöst, indem ich meinen Staubsauger zerlegt habe und das Rohr dafür genommen habe. Hat genau gepasst.



...muss ich mir merken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (23. Juli 2011)

Lykanth schrieb:


> Mh daran hab ich nicht gedacht  werde ich gleich mal schauen. danke : )
> 
> Gibts Kettenführungen (inkl. Bashguard) für AM's bzw. macht das Sinn?! Hab ein ma fies aufm Kettenblatt "gebremst", weil ich mich mit der Höhe verschätzt habe und bergab scheppert das schon echt bitter...



Es gibt ne Kettenführung für Dreifach Kurbelgarnitur von eleven .
Der Großhändler ist Cosmic Sports .
Ob es dafür nen Bashguard gibt weiß ich allerdings nicht .


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juli 2011)

@kenny : ne, ne - war net negativ gemeint , war selber mal 3 jahre mit nem junkie zusammen , kenn´die ganze sache von der pike auf ... aber sie hats halt wirklich übertrieben - sowas kann der körper halt net auf dauer ab ... schade , war ne gute musikerin ...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> nun ist es tatsächlich ein doofer Tag...
> 
> http://www.welt.de/kultur/article13504089/Amy-Winehouse-tot-in-ihrer-Wohnung-aufgefunden.html


 
Wundert mich leider überhaupt nicht. War doch nur eine Frage der Zeit. Schade ists trotz dem, auch wenn ich kein Fan ihrer Musik bin.


----------



## swe68 (24. Juli 2011)

@ Silvermoon, ich bin ja fst froh, wenn ich lese, dass das jemand anderem auch passiert. Bei mir war es fast gestern wieder mal so weit gewesen - alle paar Wochen vergesse ich das Ausklicken


----------



## Snap4x (24. Juli 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> @ Silvermoon, ich bin ja fst froh, wenn ich lese, dass das jemand anderem auch passiert. Bei mir war es fast gestern wieder mal so weit gewesen - alle paar Wochen vergesse ich das Ausklicken



Wer mit Klickies fährt ist selber schuld


----------



## Veloce (24. Juli 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> @ Silvermoon, ich bin ja fst froh, wenn ich lese, dass das jemand anderem auch passiert. Bei mir war es fast gestern wieder mal so weit gewesen - alle paar Wochen vergesse ich das Ausklicken



Das klärt sich beim täglichen Gebrauch . Allerdings steig ich dann bei Kundenrädern nicht mehr in die Fußangeln ääääh Körbchen rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (26. Juli 2011)

... weil die doofe Post mein Paket hat 3 1/4 Tage rumliegen lassen. 

Freitag um 16.10 Uhr abgegeben und es ist erst am Montag Nachmittag nach Hagen gebracht worden zum weiter verschicken und somit erst heute angekommen. 
Ich dachte die Zeiten wären vorbei. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das es gestern ankommt.


----------



## Senshisan (26. Juli 2011)

... ich wieder mitbekommen habe, wie meine kolleginnen indirekt mich mobben.

Nur weil ich zu denen gehöre, die sagen was sie denken und aufrichtig sind...

Ich bin momentan alleine zu hause... wollte mich einfach mal mitteilen


----------



## Snap4x (27. Juli 2011)

...ich heute schon wieder ein Jahr älter geworden bin


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday!
Ich hoffe du hast dir beim IXS nicht den Geburtstag verkrüppelt 



... ich Heute nicht nach Wibe fahre, dafür aber Morgen ;>


----------



## Bea5 (27. Juli 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ...ich heute schon wieder ein Jahr älter geworden bin



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

und...älter werden ist der einzige Weg länger zu Leben...


----------



## Lykanth (27. Juli 2011)

erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch Cr3ckb0t 

...weil ich bei der grandios spannenden Arbeit (auf der Arbeit  ) nicht wach werde und immer einnicke ..


----------



## Hummelbrumm (27. Juli 2011)

Lykanth schrieb:


> ...weil ich bei der grandios spannenden Arbeit (auf der Arbeit  ) nicht wach werde und immer einnicke ..


 

Mh komisch kenn ich auch.
Soviel Routine zuhaben das es stink langweilig ist obwohl viel zutun ist. 

Aber noch zwei Tage bis zum Urlaub!!!!!!


----------



## mtb-freak96 (27. Juli 2011)

Lykanth schrieb:


> erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch Cr3ckb0t
> 
> ...weil ich bei der grandios spannenden Arbeit (auf der Arbeit  ) nicht wach werde und immer einnicke ..



was zum glück bist du kein ausendienstler


----------



## Snap4x (27. Juli 2011)

Hey danke!

... weil ich heute zum ersten ma mein 4x Rad auf ner 4x Strecke ausfahren konnte und ich nun ganz viele kleine achten im VR und im HR drin habe...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Juli 2011)

... 10 Tage vorm AlpenX mein Dämpfer schlapp macht...
... und ich mir nen Schnupfen einfangen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (28. Juli 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... 10 Tage vorm AlpenX mein Dämpfer schlapp macht...
> ... und ich mir nen Schnupfen einfangen habe



Wenn`s ein Fox Dämpfer ist gibts den schnellen Service von Sabma.
Den Schnupfen bist du in 10 Tagen auch wieder quitt.


----------



## Lykanth (28. Juli 2011)

...weil mich mein vorderrad am mtb  ärgert -.-


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Juli 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8566912"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Wenn`s ein Fox Dämpfer ist gibts den schnellen Service von Sabma.
> Den Schnupfen bist du in 10 Tagen auch wieder quitt.



danke, die Werkstatt kümmert sich schon, habe ja noch Garantie


----------



## Vaena (29. Juli 2011)

heute ist wirklich doof, denn ich kann nicht vor die Tür. Es könnte ja sein, dass das neue Rennrad vom Göttergatten doch noch geliefert wird.
Ganz nebenbei ruft der Göttergatte im Stundentakt an und frägt obs schon da ist...
und jedes Mal sag ich "Nee noch nicht aber ICH ruf DICH an sobald es da ist. brauchst ned jede Stunde anzurufen"


----------



## Senshisan (29. Juli 2011)

Vaena schrieb:


> heute ist wirklich doof, denn ich kann nicht vor die Tür. Es könnte ja sein, dass das neue Rennrad vom Göttergatten doch noch geliefert wird.
> Ganz nebenbei ruft der Göttergatte im Stundentakt an und frägt obs schon da ist...
> und jedes Mal sag ich "Nee noch nicht aber ICH ruf DICH an sobald es da ist. brauchst ned jede Stunde anzurufen"



 das errinnert mich an meinen, wenn er sich was neues zum "Spielen" bestellt.


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Juli 2011)

...mir jemand auf dem Supermarktparkplatz ne schöne Macke in meiner hinteren Beifahrertür hinterlassen hat - super  
So ein Ar***!!!


----------



## MissQuax (30. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...mir jemand auf dem Supermarktparkplatz ne schöne Macke in meiner hinteren Beifahrertür hinterlassen hat - super
> So ein Ar***!!!



Da könnte man :kotz:!  Weiß genau, was du gerade fühlst - hatte ich auch schon mal, in "verschärfter" Form: nicht nur eine Beule, sondern der ganze hintere Kotflüge total eingedrückt - Schaden ca. 2.000 . Verfahren/Anzeige gegen unbekannt wurde natürlich nach 3 Monaten ergebnislos eingestellt.

Ich war damals auch sooooooooo sauer!


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Juli 2011)

... so schlimm ist es zum Glück nicht, man könnte die Schramme noch "großzügig" verschmerzen, aber man siehts halt voll. Ist trotzdem echt ärgerlich und einfach wegpolieren oder mit Lackstift ausbessern, dafür ist sie leider zu groß


----------



## black soul (31. Juli 2011)

das wär nix ?

http://www.auto-finish.de/smart-repair-aussen.html?gclid=CM-E06aVq6oCFYEo3wodRTa5XA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Juli 2011)

weil mich das Wetter allmählich echt ank****


----------



## murmel04 (31. Juli 2011)

@ Frau Rauscher 

bin bei dir, macht schon nicht mal mehr Spass aus dem Fenster zu schaun

Na ja MORGEN oder so soll es ja kurzfristig (allerdings ist denke ich spätestens am Freitag wieder schluss) besser werden.


----------



## niceann (31. Juli 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> weil mich das Wetter allmählich echt ank****




da stimme ich dir zu!!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Juli 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ...(allerdings ist denke ich spätestens am Freitag wieder schluss) ...



Ich hoffe nicht!  in 7 Tagen startet unser AlpenX, und ich habe keine Lust auf Schnee auf dem Idjoch


----------



## Deleted168745 (31. Juli 2011)

INSTALLIERE SOMMER âââââââââââââââââââââââ 44% fertig  
Installation fehlgeschlagen. 
Sommer wurde nicht gefunden.

sry MÃ¤dels habs echt versucht...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (31. Juli 2011)




----------



## Silvermoon (1. August 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...mir jemand auf dem Supermarktparkplatz ne schöne Macke in meiner hinteren Beifahrertür hinterlassen hat - super
> So ein Ar***!!!



War heute Nachmittag mal bei nem Bekannten, der ne KFZ-Werkstatt hat. Der schaute sich den Schaden an und meinte es sei nicht so schlimm. Wäre ein Fall für den "Dellendoktor"! Und wie es der Zufall nun mal so will, sein Schwager ist ein solcher  Kostet nicht fiel und man würde nix mehr sehn. Super 
Delle wird rausgezogen, Spuren vom Feindkontakt wegpoliert - fertig!
Trotzdem ärgert mich die Delle , weil sie mein Geld kostet und ich sie noch nicht einmal verursacht habe


----------



## murmel04 (3. August 2011)

nach nochmaligen Versuch eine Lösung für beide Seiten zu finden, nun feststeht, dass es dem Händler egal ist, dass er mir die Sattelstütze einfach in der falschen Größe verkauft hat.

Nach dem Motto - verkauft und nun interssiert es mich nicht mehr.

ich könnte:kotz:und


----------



## MelleD (3. August 2011)

Ich hoffe, bei dir in der Nähe ist es nicht der einzige Laden...
So kann man sich auch seine Kunden vergraulen, ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## Silvermoon (3. August 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> nach nochmaligen Versuch eine Lösung für beide Seiten zu finden, nun feststeht, dass es dem Händler egal ist, dass er mir die Sattelstütze einfach in der falschen Größe verkauft hat.
> 
> Nach dem Motto - verkauft und nun interssiert es mich nicht mehr.
> 
> ich könnte:kotz:und




na, das nenne ich jetzt nicht gerade kundenfreundlich! Als Fachhändler sollte man eigentlich wissen, was man seinen Kunden verkauft - damit sie auch zufrieden sind und gerne wiederkommen - und nicht einfach mal verkaufen, damit man seine Kasse füllt. 
Wie Melle schon schrieb, hoffe, es gibt noch andere, fachkundigere Händler, als dieses Exemplar! Dem würde ich nicht mehr das Geld zur Kasse tragen...


----------



## Silvermoon (7. August 2011)

... 



Zwar hat sich der Dauerregen in Dauerniesel verwandelt, aber bei so nem nasskalten Wetter ne Tour mitzufahren ist nicht gerade das, was ich mir vorgestellt hatte.
Dabei hab ich mich so auf die 2. Pfungstädter MTB Tour gefreut 
Tja, da muss ich wohl die Regenklamotten aus dem tiefsten Untergrund meines Schrankes vorholen.....
Hab ja bis 9.30 Uhr Zeit, vielleicht wirds ja besser


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. August 2011)

Deine Regenklamotten sind in den Tiefen des Schranks?
Meine Regenklamotten waren in den letzten Wochen meine meistbenützten Utensilien


----------



## kugelfischchen (7. August 2011)

..... ich habe garkeine Regenklamotten noch nicht. Ist echt schwierig hier in grossen Grössen was preiswertes zu bekommen.Bei mir fällt somit biken heute buchstäblich ins Wasser.


----------



## missmarple (7. August 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Meine Regenklamotten waren in den letzten Wochen meine meistbenützten Utensilien



Ebenso... 
Naja, dafür weiss ich jetzt, dass sie definitiv dicht sind und ich komme so gut wie trocken auf der Arbeit an!


----------



## M_on_Centurion (7. August 2011)

... meine Reba eingebaut ist und nur darauf wartet, gestestet zu werden. Und was ist? Gestern super Wetter, da war ich aber auf einer Hochzeit, heute Regen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (7. August 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 hihihi,ich muss meinen doofen Tag (zum Glück) revidieren: er wurde trotz allem  
Wetter wurde tatsächlich gegen 9.30 Uhr zwar nicht wirklich schöner, aber es blieb trocken und gegen Mittag zeigte sich sogar die Sonne!
Die 2. Pfungstädter MTB-Tour anlässlich des Wersauer Straßenfestes war super klasse, ganz viele nette Leute, die genauso viel Spaß hatten beim Biken wie ich, trotz kostenloser Schlammpackungen  

Und ich muss mal wieder sagen, es ist immer wieder unglaublich was so ein kleiner Ort alles auf die Beine stellen kann: superschöne Strecke, tolle Organisation und Ausschilderung, die Verpflegungsstellen waren TOP und die Leute immer gut drauf und sehr freundlich! 
Da bin ich gerne nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!

PS: Meine Regenhose glich einer Matschhose und die Regenjacke verschwand in den Tiefen meines Rucksackes - die kam heute wenigstens auch mal rum 

Heute inclusive: die kostenlose Schlammpackung! .... is aber wieder schön saubääärrrr!!!


----------



## KurzerFlo (8. August 2011)

...der Urlaub vorbei ist und ich schon wieder im Büro sitze...


----------



## Chrige (8. August 2011)

auch ich nach meinen Ferien im Himalaya wieder im Büro sitze...
Die Ferien waren perfekt. Die Fotos werden bald hochgeladen. Ich muss im Moment noch meine Wohnung umziehen, so dass ich die Fotos wohl nicht vor dem nächsten Wochenende hochladen kann.


----------



## Nuala (8. August 2011)

... die Stadt die ganzen Trails im Wald dicht macht!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. August 2011)

ich als Praktikantin heut schon den zweiten Nachmittag die Arbeitsgeräte von anderen Leuten spülen durfte...das ist doch AUSBEUTUNG!!!!


----------



## Snap4x (8. August 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ich als Praktikantin heut schon den zweiten Nachmittag die Arbeitsgeräte von anderen Leuten spülen durfte...das ist doch AUSBEUTUNG!!!!



Richtig erkannt. Billige Arbeitskräfe (meist ohne Lohn) mit kaum rechten.
Werden gerne genommen und dann nur kurzer Zeit wie richtige Arbeitnehmer zu arbeiten und das für lau


----------



## Snap4x (8. August 2011)

Weil heute meine lang erwartene Chilisoße ins Haus geflattert ist (Hermes brauchen wie immer länger) und sie beim öffnen des Kartons genau auf den Deckel geflogen ist und nun ich einen neuen Deckel suchen muss...


----------



## Twinkie (8. August 2011)

...ich einen bubble chair benötige und die seit 40 jahren nicht billiger werden


----------



## fischkuchen (8. August 2011)

, weil Wedder Dof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (8. August 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... die Stadt die ganzen Trails im Wald dicht macht!



Das wird sich hoffentlich  auf Toblerone und Jazztrail beschränken.
Obwohl das schon ausreicht


----------



## MelleD (10. August 2011)

ich keinen Korkenzieher finden kann hier inne Bude, ich hatte doch mal einen...
Und ich hab mich so auf nen Glas Wein gefreut mit Crackern und Bresso


----------



## Hummelbrumm (10. August 2011)

... ich gerade am Stall gesehen hab das einer Bauschaum in die Öffnung vom Hornissennest gesprüht hat.
(Das Nest liegt hinter ner Wandverkleidung in ca 4 oder 5m Höhe, geht also keinerlei Gefahr von aus)

Keine Ahnung von den Tieren aber unbedingt kaputt machen wollen.
Boah was bin ich angepisst.
Werde morgen erstmal ne Welle machen und dann kommen bestimmt so Sachen wie: "Sind voll gefährlich und 7 Stiche bringen nen Pferd um ..."

Dabei fressen die all die Plagegeister die uns den -nicht vorhandenen- Sommer verleiden. Wespen, Bremsen....


----------



## firefighter76 (10. August 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> ... ich gerade am Stall gesehen hab das einer Bauschaum in die Öffnung vom Hornissennest gesprüht hat.
> (Das Nest liegt hinter ner Wandverkleidung in ca 4 oder 5m Höhe, geht also keinerlei Gefahr von aus)
> 
> Keine Ahnung von den Tieren aber unbedingt kaputt machen wollen.
> ...



das ist eine straftat und kann für den verursacher richtig teuer werden da hornissen unter schutz stehen 
und zur giftigkeit bienen haben das stärkste gift bei hornissen ist nur die menge viel höher 
wenn gefahr besteht können die tiere auch umgesiedelt werden


----------



## Hummelbrumm (10. August 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> das ist eine straftat und kann für den verursacher richtig teuer werden da hornissen unter schutz stehen
> und zur giftigkeit bienen haben das stärkste gift bei hornissen ist nur die menge viel höher
> wenn gefahr besteht können die tiere auch umgesiedelt werden



Jepp ich weiß das.
Ich hab auch mal nen Urlaub mit nem Hornissennest unterm Dach verbracht war kein Problem.
Die Wespen waren schlimmer.
Aber ich schätze und hoffe das die Tiere sich bis morgen durchgefressen oder einfach nen zweiten Eingang geschaffen haben.
Ich drücke ihnen die Daumen. 
Und morgen lass ich Dampf ab.


----------



## mtb-freak96 (10. August 2011)

die freundin grad schluss gemacht hat ;( echt gefühlsgef1ckt und ich spätestens jetzt wissen tuhe  das ich irgendwann mal mein bike heiraten werde! das steht immer zu mir und bekommt keine passivstimulanzen oder was auch sonst :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (11. August 2011)

*hat sich total erledigt*


----------



## Jule (11. August 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... die Stadt die ganzen Trails im Wald dicht macht!


Was ist passiert?  War schon über 'ne Woche nicht mehr im Aachener Wald...


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2011)

Melle - Kopf hoch!
Wie war das bei den Ärzten?: "Lass die Leute reden, das ärgert sie am Meisten"


----------



## Nuala (11. August 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Was ist passiert?  War schon über 'ne Woche nicht mehr im Aachener Wald...



hallo jule,
schau einfach mal hier... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=184382&page=77
ist wirklich ernst die lage.


----------



## MelleD (11. August 2011)

*hat sich erledigt*


----------



## Jule (11. August 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> hallo jule,
> schau einfach mal hier... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=184382&page=77
> ist wirklich ernst die lage.


Oh , OK danke, ich lese da so selten mit.
Naja, dass das passiert war ja zu erwarten. 
Mir als CC-Schnittchen  ist die Toblerone zwar "egal", aber die gesamte angespannte Situation im Stadtwald ist natürlich nicht mehr schön....schade schade ...war mal so toll da, ich bike da seit über 10 Jahren!


----------



## Nuala (11. August 2011)

Hey Jule,
es geht nicht nur im Toblerone, sondern auch um die ganzen anderen Trails.  Es sieht also auch für Euch CC-Schnittchen  nicht so rosig aus... Na ja, wir werden sehen wie, wo und was es für uns weitergeht. 
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## scylla (11. August 2011)

überall derselbe mist


----------



## Nuala (11. August 2011)

Tja, und dann regen sich die Krankenkassen auf, dass die Leute immer dicker werden, sich immer weniger bewegen, dass Jugendliche doof in der Stadt rumlungern oder vorm Computer hocken ect...


----------



## Jule (11. August 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ...es geht nicht nur im Toblerone, sondern auch um die ganzen anderen Trails. Es sieht also auch für Euch CC-Schnittchen  nicht so rosig aus...


Zum Glück habe ich mit meinem leichten Rad ja einen relativ großen Aktionsradius. Ich bin nur noch selten im Stadtwald.
Ist mir einfach zu voll da, und das es bald "knallt" war klar.
Trotzdem sehr schade...
Viele Grüße
Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-freak96 (11. August 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Tja, und dann regen sich die Krankenkassen auf, dass die Leute immer dicker werden, sich immer weniger bewegen, dass Jugendliche doof in der Stadt rumlungern oder vorm Computer hocken ect...



du sagst es  ich kenn euer elage nicht so aber bei uns ist das mit den trails und abreißen genauso da hatt man irgendwann kein bock mehr zu schaufeln    teilweise stimmt es wirklich mit den jugendlichen da auch freunde von mir nur vorm pc hocken weil sie nichts machen können im ort


----------



## Snap4x (11. August 2011)

....weil, ich grad gesehen hab das es Sonntag regnen soll. Dabei wollte ich doch am See schwimmen gehen.


----------



## Jule (12. August 2011)

mtb-freak96 schrieb:


> du sagst es  ich kenn euer elage nicht so aber bei uns ist das mit den trails und abreißen genauso da hatt man irgendwann kein bock mehr zu schaufeln  teilweise stimmt es wirklich mit den jugendlichen da auch freunde von mir nur vorm pc hocken weil sie nichts machen können im ort


Ich freu mich auch über jeden Jugendlichen, der Spaß am Biken und Schaufeln hat, man sollte sich eben nur mal überlegen WO man schaufelt. Der Aachener Wald ist halt kein Bikepark. Und diverse "Schaufel-Aktionen" direkt neben dem Hauptweg dürften die meisten Spaziergänger schockieren.
Jaja, ich weiß, es gibt auch Fußgänger die der Downhill-Fraktion gerne zusehen und es gibt auch CC-Schnittchen, die sich unmöglich benehmen, aber das sind alles Ausnahmen. Verwüstete und geschaufelte Strecken sind den ganzen Tag sichtbar, nicht nur, wenn da einer fährt!

Aber aufregen bringt eh nix. 
Sind einfach zu viele Biker auf zu kleinem Raum.
Vor zwei Jahren hätte ich über die Sperrungen heulen können, mittlerweile ist es mir fast wurscht, ich bin da eh kaum noch unterwegs. Schade um dieses schöne Bike-Revier!


----------



## Silvermoon (12. August 2011)

...mir heute eine potentielle Käuferin für´s Rotwild, ne Bekannte von mir, nach zweiwöchigen "ach ich weiß nicht, hmmm, soll ich wirklich, ja, eigentlich hätte ich es ja doch schon gerne" -Gelabber letztendlich doch abgesprungen ist. Die Dame geht jetzt lieber zu Bikemaxx, die sind billiger 

Tze tze tze .....


----------



## Honigblume (13. August 2011)

...die Reparatur von meinem Auto wieder viele Euro verschlungen hat :-( (jetzt sollte aber ne Zeit Ruhe sein)


----------



## Snap4x (13. August 2011)

....wir vor zwei Tagen etwa ein Hornissen Nest an unseren Trail gefunden haben und wir den abschnitt leider nicht mehr fahren werden, da der Eingang genau auf Armhöhe in Richtung Strecke ist... :kotz:


----------



## Silvermoon (13. August 2011)

... ich mir heute meine Bikebrille gecrasht habe!
So ein Sch....


----------



## JENSeits (14. August 2011)

... ich gar nicht fahren konnte, weil mein Schienbein seid über 2 Wochen offen ist 

... ich ein wenig Stress mit meiner Freundin habe.

... ich mein Auto nicht bewegen darf, damit nicht mehr kaputt geht.

... es wie aus Eimern schüttet.


Mal wieder ein feiner Sonntag!


----------



## kugelfischchen (14. August 2011)

mein Mitfahrer mich zum x-ten mal versetzt hat und ich dann wenigstens alleine richtig schön nass geworden bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. August 2011)

3. Urlaubsrunde vorerst verschoben 
Schatzi liegt mit  Fieber im Bett


----------



## Silvermoon (15. August 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 3. Urlaubsrunde vorerst verschoben
> Schatzi liegt mit  Fieber im Bett



Ach Mensch, das ist ja nicht schön .

Gute Besserung und schönen Gruß aus dem Odenwald


----------



## murmel04 (17. August 2011)

war zwar schon gestern, aber trotzdem ärgere ich mich immer noch.

beim Techniktraining mal wieder voll der Angsthase rauskam und der Aus-Schalter fürn Kopf nicht funktioniert hat.

dachte eigentlich es hat das letzte mal schon ein bisschen KLICK gemacht. Aber nun wieder

Hoffnungsloser Fall


----------



## Mausoline (17. August 2011)

3.Urlaubswoche findet nicht statt, Schatzi liegt mit Virus flach 

dafür kann ich nach den Fotos gucken


----------



## Silvermoon (17. August 2011)

Au weia! Na, dann hat´s ihn ja so richtig erwischt - Mist 


Aber es ist nix so schlecht, das es nicht für irgendwas gut ist !

*DANKE* *für die supertollen Bilder in deinem Bericht *


----------



## murmel04 (18. August 2011)

sich heute rausgestellt hat, dass ich das letzte halbe Jahr falsch behandelt worden bin

obwohl die Diagnose nicht neu war, sondern nur ein neuer Schub.

Ich könnte :kotz::kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (19. August 2011)

der Keller mal wieder landunter ist


----------



## captainbanes (20. August 2011)

... ich Halsschmerzen hab und der Sommer genau dieses und anscheinend nur dieses Wochenende ist. 
Blöd, also was tun? Biketeile sortieren, evtl bisschen schrauben, Bike waschen... 
Hat noch jemand einen Tip, wie Halsschmerzen schnell weggehen? Hab Salbeitee, da schwitzt man aber ziemlich bei 25Grad in der Wohnung ;(


----------



## 4mate (20. August 2011)

Eis essen und immer wieder bei weit geöffnetem Mund die Sonne einige Minuten in den Hals scheinen lassen. 
Hat bei mir früher gewirkt,  wenn die Halsschmerzen nicht weggehen wollten


----------



## Rubinstein5 (20. August 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...mir heute eine potentielle Käuferin für´s Rotwild, ne Bekannte von mir, nach zweiwöchigen "ach ich weiß nicht, hmmm, soll ich wirklich, ja, eigentlich hätte ich es ja doch schon gerne" -Gelabber letztendlich doch abgesprungen ist. Die Dame geht jetzt lieber zu Bikemaxx, die sind billiger
> 
> Tze tze tze .....



doofe Nuss ... bikemaxx hat keine Rotwild-Qualität ... 
nicht ärgern. da kommt jemand, da hat dein Bike es gut


----------



## Rubinstein5 (20. August 2011)

gestern endlich mal wieder Zeit war mein neues FELT zu bewegen (mögen uns noch nicht wirklich). War das echt ein guter Kauf??? Ich zweifele noch. 
Was passiert?!?! - Platten mit meinen UST... könnte k...

ich gelernt habe (verbal), dass die Schnelligkeit beim Bergabfahren mein FREUND und nicht mein Feind ist... das muss nur noch "innen" ankommen 
*grummel


----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2011)

.... ich verschlafen habe und mein Kopf dröhnt. Zudem der Plan für Heute Abend immer noch nicht steht!

Und achja das schlimmste ist die Diagnose von Gestern: Irgend ein Lager am Spicy ist hinüber - das heißt Stillstand!


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. August 2011)

Mein Papa ist heute gestorben..deshalb is dieser Tag nicht nur doof sondern **********************************.

Und etz geh ich flennen.
Basta.


----------



## Chrige (22. August 2011)

Ich wünsche dir ganz viel Kraft in der schweren Zeit! Alles Gute!


----------



## Bea5 (22. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Mein Papa ist heute gestorben..deshalb is dieser Tag nicht nur doof sondern **********************************.
> 
> Und etz geh ich flennen.
> Basta.




ich wünsche Dir und Deinen Lieben viel Kraft für die kommende Zeit !


----------



## MelleD (22. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Mein Papa ist heute gestorben..deshalb is dieser Tag nicht nur doof sondern **********************************.
> 
> Und etz geh ich flennen.
> Basta.


 
Mein Beileid 
Fühl dich gedrückt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (22. August 2011)

@ Kilkenny

Glaube, alle Worte der Anteilnahme können Dir sicherlich im Moment nicht über den schweren Verlust deines Vaters hinweghelfen, aber ich wünsche Dir dennoch von ganzem Herzen ganz viel Kraft - Dir und deiner Familie - diese schwere Zeit gemeinsam durchzustehen.

Mein Beileid...


...Silvermoon


----------



## mystik-1 (22. August 2011)

...ich zwar endlich eine schöne Wohnung gefunden habe, der Platz für Fahrräder aber zu klein ist. Da hat der Makler gleich gesagt, daß Räder in der Wohnung aber verboten sind. Die könnten ja die Wände zerkratzen oder hinfallen :-(


@Kilkenny

wünsche viel kraft


----------



## Mausoline (22. August 2011)

Mir ist das alles viel zu heiß 

33 Grad, da kann man gar nix machen...und morgen wieder arbeiten und es soll so bleiben. Mir reichen schon 25 Grad 

@kilkenny
das tut mir leid. Viel Kraft.


----------



## MissQuax (22. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Mein Papa ist heute gestorben..deshalb is dieser Tag nicht nur doof sondern **********************************.
> 
> Und etz geh ich flennen.
> Basta.



Mein herzliches Beileid! Wenn du deinen Papa so geliebt hast wie ich meinen Paps liebe, dann kann ich mitfühlen, wie es dir zur Zeit gehen muß und es tut mir sehr leid für dich!

*Nur         wenige Menschen sind wirklich lebendig und die, die es sind, sterben         nie.
        Es zählt nicht, dass sie nicht mehr da sind.
        Niemand, den man wirklich liebt, ist jemals tot.
(Ernest Hemingway)*


----------



## Rubinstein5 (22. August 2011)

ich schließe mich Ernest Hemigway an...
und sende einen lieben Gruß R5


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. August 2011)

Ein aufrichtiges Danke für eure Anteilnahme.


----------



## scylla (25. August 2011)

oh, eben erst gelesen... 
Mein Beileid, Kenny, und ganz viel Kraft!


----------



## Lyndwyn (25. August 2011)

Mein herzliches Beileid, Kilkenny! 

... ich so 'ne doofe Blasenentzündung hab, ständig auf's Klo muss und nicht radeln kann


----------



## MelleD (26. August 2011)

...ich total müde bin, die Nacht nur 3h geschlafen habe.
Mein Kopf ist so zugepackt, dass ich abends nicht abschalten kann. 

Entweder einmal richtig die Birne zuschütten oder joggen gehen... Mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2011)

probiers erst mit Sport!


----------



## LaCarolina (26. August 2011)

Kilkenny, mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Heut ist ein schlimmer Tag weil hier in den Bergen ein Waldbrand wütet, genau in meiner Lieblings-Routen Zone. Wir haben um die 40 Grad und kräftigen Wind, ich hoffe nur das die Feuerwehr das bald in den Griff kriegt.


----------



## Silvermoon (26. August 2011)

...nach dem Unwetter heute Morgen meine Kindergartengruppe einem Pool glich! Alles stand im Zimmer komplett unter Wasser! Schöner Schreck, wenn man nichts Böses ahnend um 6.45 Uhr zur Arbeit geht 
Also, wieder raus aus dem Raum und erst mal nen Kaffee kochen 
Dann mit Schadensbegrenzung begonnen und angefangen mit Handtücher das selbsternannte Feuchtbiotop trocken zu legen.
Um sieben kam meine Kollegin und dann hieß es Möbel wegrücken und weiter aufwischen.
Naja, neue Unwetter sind gemeldet, am Himmel braut sich grad was zusammen. Hoffe, das passiert nicht heute Nacht noch mal


----------



## M_on_Centurion (27. August 2011)

...heute 20°C weniger als gestern sind. 

Das war's dann wohl mit dem Sommer....


----------



## mystik-1 (27. August 2011)

Temperaturschock = beginnende Migräne am Wochenende..super
und noch besser:
Habe mir meinen Finger (Endgelenk war mal angebochen) im ausziehbaren Tisch so eingeklemmt, daß er nun noch schiefer ist und schmerzt. Wenn ich Pech habe, dann muß ich den doch richten lassen. Was ich bislang nicht machen lassen habe, da die weitere Verletzungsgefahr für Klavier-/Gitarrespieler sehr groß ist, falls beim Richten der Nerv im Weg ist.


----------



## Lykanth (30. August 2011)

...weil ich heute erfahren habe, dass ich ne Ovarialcyste asap entfernt bekommen muss .. und ich voll die Mimi bin was sowas angeht... =( ..auch wenns angeblich halb so wild sein soll ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)

@kenny : grad´erst gelesen  : mein beileid - knuddel dich !!!! lg , k.


----------



## swe68 (31. August 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute.


----------



## Yvonnezoom (31. August 2011)

@ Kenny,

grade aus dem Urlaub zurück und grad erst gelesen. Auch wenn Worte nichts ändern können:  Mein aufrichtiges Beileid und ganz viel Kraft für diese schwere Zeit. 

LG


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. September 2011)

War heut seit langer Zeit mal wieder beim Zahnarzt  und es gab natürlich gleich mal 3 Löcher zu füllen  noch dazu brauch ich demnächst ne Zahnreinigung die mich dann auch nochmal 60 euro kostet
Eigentlich bin ich ja hin wegen meinem Weisheitszahn,da gabs dann nach dem Röntgenbild gleich die schlechten Nachrichten  Zahn muss unbedingt raus hat absolut keinen platz und sitzt zur hälfte noch im kiefer  Muss der kieferchirurg raus machen und morgen gleich schon nen Beratungstermin deswegen....das geht mir alles viel zu schnell


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. September 2011)

ach sei froh wenn Du es schnell hinter Dir hast


----------



## chayenne06 (1. September 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> War heut seit langer Zeit mal wieder beim Zahnarzt  und es gab natürlich gleich mal 3 Löcher zu füllen  noch dazu brauch ich demnächst ne Zahnreinigung die mich dann auch nochmal 60 euro kostet
> Eigentlich bin ich ja hin wegen meinem Weisheitszahn,da gabs dann nach dem Röntgenbild gleich die schlechten Nachrichten  Zahn muss unbedingt raus hat absolut keinen platz und sitzt zur hälfte noch im kiefer  Muss der kieferchirurg raus machen und morgen gleich schon nen Beratungstermin deswegen....das geht mir alles viel zu schnell




ich bin auch 3 jahre oder so mal nicht gegangen. bis ich dann doch mal wieder hin bin- und prombt war ein zahn bereits kaputt, der nun ne krone bekommen hat  sowie weitere löcher waren zu füllen gewesen! werde ich nie mehr machen! lieber gehe ich 3mal im jahr und alles ist okay!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. September 2011)

oh,oh heut war beratungsgespräch beim kieferchirurgen 
Anscheinend bin ich ein Standardfall *puuh*, erstmal ausgeatmet ! Aber die Risiken sind auch nicht ohne und dann nur örtliche betäubung  und nächste Woche Freitag hab ich schon termin *hiiilfeee*


----------



## Chrige (2. September 2011)

Muss wohl wiedereinmal Zahnarzt-Saison sein. War gestern auch dort und muss ein Loch flicken . Die Weisheitszähne sind zum Glück alle schon draussen. Wünsche allen viel Glück beim Zahnarzt...


----------



## mystik-1 (2. September 2011)

Hoffentlich habt Ihr "Glück" beim Zahnarzt 
Ich drücke mich seit 6 Monaten vor einer teuren Behandlung..mhm

Versuche seit einiger Zeit eine Tour zu planen, aber irgendwie klappt das alles nicht so. Zu Fuß ging das früher, aber mit dem Rad (und winzig-Auto..) Jugendherbergen abklappern..aber der Weg von Hameln rüber zu Goslar und Co ist zu lang. Zumindest für den 5Jährigen, der ja auch mitfährt.
Muß mich entscheiden, welche Seite besser im Oktober zu fahren ist. Die Ecke rund um Hameln oder Goslar.
Komme nicht weiter und das ist irgendwie "doof"


----------



## alet08 (2. September 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie´s um Hameln herum aussieht, aber von GS aus gehen recht viele, gut beschilderte Touren los, incl. einiger Talsperren/Seen.

*wiederwech* Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (2. September 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> oh,oh heut war beratungsgespräch beim kieferchirurgen
> Anscheinend bin ich ein Standardfall *puuh*, erstmal ausgeatmet ! Aber die Risiken sind auch nicht ohne und dann nur örtliche betäubung  und nächste Woche Freitag hab ich schon termin *hiiilfeee*



Also ich hab menine Beiden Weisheitszähne vor ca 8 Wochen rausbekommen und muss gestehen das ich es mir wesendlich schlimmer vorgestellt hatte.
Nimm nur immer schön die Schmerzmittel und lieber früher als später und dann wird das schon.
Und "nur" örtliche Betäubung ist auch gar nicht tragisch denn 'ne Narkose stellt ja auch immer ein Risiko dar.
Zu mir hat man gesagt ich solle nur reichlich vorher essen und auch trinken damit ich nicht umkippe.
Du schaffst das schon!


----------



## claire (5. September 2011)

ich krank bin 
Huste mir die Seele aus dem leib


----------



## caoyi (7. September 2011)

ich das Photoshop nicht nutzen kann. Dann kann ich nicht    Fotobearbeitung und Beautyretusche. Wer kann mir dabei helfen?


----------



## Veloce (7. September 2011)

ich zwar gute Beine aber auch Ärger mit dem Daumengelenk hab.
Das stört ziemlich beim Trailsurfen


----------



## Mausoline (7. September 2011)

Nach so vielen Highlights im Urlaub war ich die letzten 2 Wochen recht unmotiviert daheim rum aufs Bike zu steigen...

und jetzt hats mich auch erwischt, Gliederschmerzen, Augenbrennen...

allen anderen Betroffenen _*Beste und schnellste Genesung*_


----------



## Rubinstein5 (8. September 2011)

ich verdorrinochmal URLAUBSREIF bin. Letzte freie Tage waren 4 im März im bayrischen Wald. Ich bin platt und deshalb mach ich den Laden nächste Woche von Montag bis Sonntag ZU -das sind 7 Tage und ich freu mich darauf, wie ein kleines Kind.
Grüße in die Runde R5


----------



## MissQuax (8. September 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> ich verdorrinochmal URLAUBSREIF bin. Letzte freie Tage waren 4 im März im bayrischen Wald. Ich bin platt und deshalb mach ich den Laden nächste Woche von Montag bis Sonntag ZU -das sind 7 Tage und ich freu mich darauf, wie ein kleines Kind.
> Grüße in die Runde R5



Gute Entscheidung! 

Wünsche Dir schöne freie Tage und gute Erholung!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. September 2011)

so ich habs hinter mir die ollen zähne sin raus !!
Als ich auf em stuhl gesessen hab hatte ich nochmal einen anflug von panik und hatte echt schiss !Musste mich während der OP auch ordentlich zusammen reißen 
Bei einem Zahn hatte der Arzt auch ordentlich mühe weil der Zahn ne dritte wurzel hatte was es angeblich echt selten gibt 
Mittlerweile gehts mir einigermaßen aber nach gut 4 Std ist komischerweise die linke Lippenseite noch taub Hab echt schiss dass er beim spritzen den nerv getroffen hat 
Hab eben mal bissel am Hipp-Gläschen gelutscht aber jetzt tut mir der ganze mund weh obwohls nur 2 teelöffel waren 
Hat jmd vllt noch en paar Tips für die kommenden Tagen?


----------



## 4mate (9. September 2011)

Gute Besserung!

Ich hab' mal die Suchmaschine angeworfen:



Kühlakkus oder ähnliches http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8291185&postcount=1084
rechtzeitig Schmerzmittel nehmen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8285388&postcount=1081 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8522959&postcount=1436
Aber wie immer daran denken in den ersten 48 Stunden keine Milchprodukte zu essen. 
Essen kannst Du nachdem die Betäubung nachgelassen hat (also so 3-4 Stunden) und was Du schaffst zu essen .  
Das Zähneputzen ist wichtig und schone Dich damit nicht zu lange. Am  Anfang nicht grossartig spülen. Viel kalten (ungesüssten) Kamillentee  trinken und alles wird gut.
Sieh zu, dass du die 48 Std. danach dich schön auf der Couch und/oder ins Bett kuschelst.
Radfahren in einer knappen Woche wieder, größere Anstrengungen vermeiden.







Die Zahnfee wird heute Nacht  einige Euroscheine unter dass Kopfkissen schieben müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2011)

Arnica C30 1x5 Globuli im Glas Wasser auflösen und schlückchenweise über mehrere Stunden verteilt trinken.

Mit Salbeitee gurgeln, spülen

Gute Besserung


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. September 2011)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche 
Hab keine Hamsterbacken gekriegt  und auch keine komischen verfärbungen! Taubheitsgefühl ist gott sei dank auch weg, nur mit dem Essen haperts noch etwas 
Aber so krieg ich vllt noch en paar Kilos runter


----------



## Hummelbrumm (9. September 2011)

Von mir auch noch gute Besserung!



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Danke für die Besserungswünsche
> Hab keine Hamsterbacken gekriegt  und auch keine komischen verfärbungen! Taubheitsgefühl ist gott sei dank auch weg, nur mit dem Essen haperts noch etwas
> Aber so krieg ich vllt noch en paar Kilos runter



Keine Hamsterbacken ist doch super, hatte ich zum Glück auch nicht.
Ich denke das gibt die meisten "dummen Komentare".


----------



## Veloce (10. September 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Danke für die Besserungswünsche
> Hab keine Hamsterbacken gekriegt  und auch keine komischen verfärbungen! Taubheitsgefühl ist gott sei dank auch weg, nur mit dem Essen haperts noch etwas
> Aber so krieg ich vllt noch en paar Kilos runter



Die Freude hatte ich beim ersten Weisheitszahn . Deswegen hab ich mich
drei Tage nicht vor die Tür getraut.
Wirst sehn das geht schnell vorbei .


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. September 2011)

So mit den Zähnen ist soweit wieder alles in ordnung aber ich darf erst ab kommendem wochenende wieder sport machen 
Natürlich haben sie jetzt bis Freitag bestes Herbstwetter gemeldet und Samstag und Sonntag natürlich Regen  Es ist ja nicht so dass ich mich die letzten Tage schon genug gequält hab


----------



## Hummelbrumm (13. September 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> So mit den Zähnen ist soweit wieder alles in ordnung aber ich darf erst ab kommendem wochenende wieder sport machen
> Natürlich haben sie jetzt bis Freitag bestes Herbstwetter gemeldet und Samstag und Sonntag natürlich Regen  Es ist ja nicht so dass ich mich die letzten Tage schon genug gequält hab



Hey mach dir nix drauss, daselbe Spiel hatte ich auch. Nur das es bei mir im Juli war wo man hätte erwarten können das es schön ist.
Meine Kollegin meinte aber es solle besser werden zum Wochenende hin.
Zumindest in meiner Ecke....Vielleicht haste ja Glück und es weitet sich bis zu dir aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (13. September 2011)

... ich eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung im rechten Unterarm habe, krank geschrieben bin (absolute Schonung notwendig, sonst droht Gips  ) und natürlich auch nicht biken kann ...


----------



## chayenne06 (15. September 2011)

...ich seit dem urlaub am lago im august nicht mehr zum biken kam, und die nächste zeit auch nicht dazu kommen werde  

...ich mal wieder in der arbeit ein gespräch hatte, in dem es um mein verhalten gegenüber meinen kolleginnen ging. entweder bin ich nicht teamfähig, und sollte mir eine andere arbeit suchen, oder ich muss dermaßen an mir arbeiten, dass ich einfach nicht mehr anecke... allerdings dachte ich, dass alles gut läuft und ich bereits an mir gearbeitet habe - schlimm wenn man es selbst nicht merkt???    oder darf man einfach auch mal so sein wie man eben ist, und die anderen sollten es einfach auch mal so akzeptieren?


----------



## Chrige (15. September 2011)

...mein geliebter Mini heute bei der Fahrzeugkontrolle nicht durchkam und ich jetzt entscheiden muss, ob ich viel Geld für reinstecke oder ich mich mit schwerem Herzen von ihm trenne .

...ich immer noch bei der Arbeit sitze und wohl auch noch lange hier sitzen werde, wenn ich sehe, was ich alles bis morgen erledigt haben muss.


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2011)

Sohnemann hat mit meinem Auto ein anderes Auto geknutscht 

Da steigt die Unfallstatistik der unter 23jährigen halt weiter an

...und es ist wie immer, sowas passiert immer zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo sowieso grad Ebbe im Geldbeutel ist


----------



## swe68 (16. September 2011)

gestern war ein doofer Tag - Bikeunfall (ich bin einem freilaufenden Hund ausgewichen und habe Kontakt mit Schienen bekommen....)

heute ist ein schöner Tag - keine großen Schäden am Bike, nur bleibe ich auf den Kosten leider sitzen, da der Hundebesitzer weg war. 
Ich habe nur Kleinkram (Rippenprellung, verstauchter Daumen, blaue Flecken, ....)


----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2011)

... mein Kumpel mir ne halbe Stunde vor Abfahrt den gesamten Abend absagt! Hat man sich ja nur ne Woche drauf gefreut und die Tickets schon gekauft ... macht ja nichts!


----------



## Lyndwyn (17. September 2011)

... meine Frontscheibenwischer nicht mehr gehen. Wer weiß wie viel das wieder kostet 

Außerdem ist für Morgen ein Ausflug zum Schmausenbuck geplant, aber die Wetterprognose ist ganz mistig 

Edit: @swe68: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Silvermoon (18. September 2011)

einfach alles irgendwie doof ist - egal was!
Wetter ist heute total doof 
Ich großes Mitleid habe für die Teilnehmer der RTF, die sich gerade bei den widrigen Bedingungen durch unser höhenmeterfressendes Örtchen hochkurbeln  ...nein wirklich, dass ist heute kein Spaß bei dem nasskalten Wetter
Ich ne Erkälung kriege - auch ziemlich doof 
Auf der Suche nach nem sparsamen Kleinwagen Wartezeiten von 4 Monaten in Kauf nehmen müsste (betrifft Toyota) - was auch sehr doof ist und auf die Tzunami-Erdbeben-Reaktor-Katastrophe zurückzuführen ist 

...ach, irgendwie ist so ziemlich alles doof 



... und schon wieder ein paar RTF´ler


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. September 2011)

das klingt wirklich alles sehr doof! Aber Kopf hoch, nächste Woche soll das Wetter wieder besser werden


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. September 2011)

Achja mit dem Wetter hader ich auch 
Sage mir aber schon die ganze Zeit dass es ab Dienstag wieder besser werden soll wie Frau Rauscher auch schon sagte 
Gestern mal wieder krach mit der family und eine riesen wut gehabt (gott sei dank wohn ich nicht mehr bei meinen eltern )
Als ich wieder zurück war hab ich mich erstma beim Holzhacken ausgetobt, leider war es schon relativ spät (es war schon dunkel ) und mein Freund musste mir das Beil wegnehmen sonst hätt ich den ganzen Haufen klein gemacht 
Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen falls jemand schlechte laune hat  War nachher nass geschwitzt und die hände waren nachher richtig zittrig vor lauter adrenalin 
Das gute ist dass mir meine nicht mehr vorhandenen Zähne bzw. löcher  keine probleme gemacht haben sodass ich nun auch wieder sport machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (18. September 2011)

ja ist doch toll, wenn das Wetter ab Dienstag wieder besser ist

nachteil ich bin, da auf der Arbeit und bis ich am Abend wieder Zeit habe, braucht man eigentlich auch nicht mehr wirklich losziehn,
denn es ist ja auch jetzt schon wieder so bald dunkel....

es ist einfach nur zum und:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2011)

Wir haben bei diesem scheußligen Wetter angefangen unsere Leichen im Haus auszugraben und in den Altkleidersäcken und Mülltonnen zu versenken.
Unser Schmutzschleuseneingang ist schon wieder durchgängig  und wenn dann nächstes Wochenende das Wetter wieder gut ist  ziehen wir nochmal ins Gebirge 
...und jetzt mach ich Steuererklärung, dann gibts bald ein kleines Highlight


----------



## HiFi XS (18. September 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> gestern war ein doofer Tag - Bikeunfall (ich bin einem freilaufenden Hund ausgewichen und habe Kontakt mit Schienen bekommen....)
> 
> heute ist ein schöner Tag - keine großen Schäden am Bike, nur bleibe ich auf den Kosten leider sitzen, da der Hundebesitzer weg war.
> Ich habe nur Kleinkram (Rippenprellung, verstauchter Daumen, blaue Flecken, ....)



  das ist ganz schon doof. Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir.


----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2011)

gute besserung !!! 

 ...bei mir is ein doofer tag , weil ich am hinterbau meines cube ams pro nen riss entdeckt hab ....  und nu´die lauferei losgeht ... bin zweitbesitzer ... und bin mal gespannt , was da passiert auf die mail an cube ...


----------



## swe68 (18. September 2011)

danke! Geht schon wieder aufwärts. Ich konnte eben trotz Rippenprellung wieder niesen. 
Versuche, Di. oder Mi. auf einem echten Bike draußen zu sitzen, aktuell geht nur Ergometer.
Und mein CX-Schätzchen steht schon wieder bei mir


----------



## Chrige (19. September 2011)

@murmel: Ein kleiner Tipp von meiner Seite: Kauf dir ein gutes Licht und dann kann Trails shredden im Dunkeln auch Spass machen. War letzte Woche mit dem Biketreff unterwegs. Leider ist es dunkel geworden, als wir OBEN auf dem Berg waren. Wir haben dann unser Licht montiert und sind im Dunkeln die Trails runter. Es war ein riesen Gaudi. Wir haben zwar kaum mehr was gesehen, aber das trainiert das Gleichgewicht. Und die Lichter der Stadt unter uns waren einfach toll. Das einzige, was ich nun noch haben muss, ist ein GUTES Licht.


----------



## Silvermoon (19. September 2011)

mich die blöde Erkältung heute dahingerafft hat, Triefnase, Kopf - und Gliederschmerzen. 
Na super, und dabei ist so schönes Wetter die ganze Woche angesagt  
Wollte doch noch das schöne Spätsommerwetter genießen!!! 
 ...wird wohl nix.......


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2011)

Das Wochenende wird noch besser  Die Berge lassen grüßen

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Silvermoon (22. September 2011)

... Tag 4 meines Zwangsurlaubes in Gelb. Sch.... Erkältung  Könnte mich so ärgern, super Bikewetter und ich hänge da wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve! Mist!!!
Naja, plane ich mal in Gedanken ein paar Touren, die ich gerne noch fahren möchte, mit dem Finger auf der heimischen Landkarte 
Oh Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2011)

Wir wollen morgen früh losdüsen und ich...
ich schlucke abwechselnd Globuli und Schüssler Salze, weil ich mich seit heut morgen besch....fühle. Jetzt schlepp ich das wieder wochenlang mit rum, wie schon so oft 
@silvermoon 
auf ein gesundes Wochenende


----------



## Principiante (25. September 2011)

Ihr Armen!
Gute besserung Euch!

...bei mir war es gestern doof, weil ich nach dem Freeriden im Wald ne' eklige Zecke am Bauch gefunden hab und ich mich heute noch schüttle...

Solche Viecher... bäh!

Hoffentlich bleibt nichts nach.


Gruß, Principiante!


----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Ihr Armen!
> Gute besserung Euch!
> 
> ...bei mir war es gestern doof, weil ich nach dem Freeriden im Wald ne' eklige Zecke am Bauch gefunden hab und ich mich heute noch schüttle...
> ...



Danke! Globuli und Schüssler-Salze haben mir ein schönes Wochenende beschert. Heut gehts mir zwar wieder schlechter, aber bis zum nächsten Wochenende wirds wohl wieder.

Zeckenbißstelle unbedingt beobachten!


----------



## MelleD (26. September 2011)

... ich schon seit Samstag in den Seilen hänge, ich reihe mich mal unter die Triefnasen ein  Was will man mehr bei dem schönen Wetter als mit Halskratzen, Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen und total verschleimt zuhause zu sitzen...


----------



## missyd (26. September 2011)

..., weil ich heute arbeiten muss und nicht irgendwelche trails runterbrettern kann ... Runca Trail in Flims ... nächsten Samstag wieder!


----------



## Veloce (26. September 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> ... ich schon seit Samstag in den Seilen hänge, ich reihe mich mal unter die Triefnasen ein  Was will man mehr bei dem schönen Wetter als mit Halskratzen, Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen und total verschleimt zuhause zu sitzen...



Ich hoffe mal das der Elch an mir vorrübergeht .
Fahr gerade die geballte Schüsslerpower und Nasendusche auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (27. September 2011)

ich momentan ein weinig im Zwiespalt mit mir selber stehe und ich bis Donnerstag eine endgültige Entscheidung treffen sollte. Diverse Pro und Kontra-Listen sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache und die Entscheidung liegt schon quasi auf der Hand, aber andererseits hardere ich noch mit mir selbst 
Ich hasse es, mich unter Zeitdruck für etwas entscheiden zu müssen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. September 2011)

.. ich mich heute in der Firmentiefgarage so ärgern musste... Irgendein Idiot meinte mein (an einer Betonsäule mit langem Schloss befestigtes) Stumpi rumschieben zu müssen, anscheinend ist es dabei an der Säule heruntergerutscht und jetzt das komplette Oberrohr bis aufs Alu zerkratzt 

Ich hab ja nix gegen Schrammen im Lack, ist ja schließelich ein MTB und kein Museumsstück, aber 1. möchte ich sie SELBST verursachen, 2. möchte ich dass derjenige Bescheid sagt, und 3. wenn schon Schramme dann wenigstens von einem Felskontakt, aber doch nicht aus einer TIEFGARAGE    

Ich brauch unbedingt wieder ein Bürorad


----------



## MelleD (29. September 2011)

war eigentlich gestern...
Ich fahre mit dem Auto von meinem Bruder zu meinem Freund, auf einmal höre ich ein "Boong!", seh in Rückspiegel und erblicke kleine Kinder, die Kastanien in der Gegend rumschmeissen...
Ausgestiegen und wollte die mal zur Rede stellen, zumindest sagen, dass die mal aufpassen sollten, könnte auch arg ins Auge gehen... da waren se schon weg. War auf 180... Zum Glück keine Beule dran, mein Bruder hätte mir den Hals umgedreht.


----------



## Snap4x (29. September 2011)

... ich seit zwei Tagen auf Geld von einer verkauften Gabel warte... und ich hab schon alles verpackt und so


----------



## Melman1968 (29. September 2011)

Heute Mittag. Feierabend. Ich mach das Dach von meinem kleinen Cabrio auf und will gemütlich nach Hause. Ist schönes Wetter. Komme nicht mal vom Parkplatz, da nimmt mir ein Radfahrer die Vorfahrt. Richtig provozierend. Ich hupe! Er bleibt stehen und ich sage ihm das an dieser Straße "rechts vor links" ist und das das auch für Radler gilt.
"Kannst du das auch buchstabieren?" fragt der mich doch glatt. Und da rutscht es mir raus. Das Wort mit dem großen "A" am Anfang, das schon die Kindergartenkinder so lieben. Plötzlich kommt ein 2. Mann mit dem Rad. Er wäre Polizist und er würde MICH anzeigen. 3 Punkte in Flensburg, 150 Strafe. Die beiden kannten sich!
Da kommt einem der Gedanke an Polizeiwillkür. Radler dürfen Blondinen im Cabrio die Vorfahrt nehmen und auch noch beleidigen???
OK, ist ein Klischee: die Blondine im Schwarzen Cabrio... haha


----------



## Melman1968 (29. September 2011)

.... mein Schatz und ich eigentlich morgen, wenn die Kids in der Schule sind, in die Haard wollten, und er jetzt nicht frei bekommt, weil er nicht genügend Überstunden machen würde. 
Dabei könnte er 3 Wochen zu Hause bleiben.
Muss ich mich wohl alleine auf mein Bike setzen...


----------



## Minorra (29. September 2011)

@Melman1968:
War der Polizist denn im Einsatz? Ich hab noch nie nen Polizisten aufm Radel im Einsatz gesehen... xD Die Vorstellung ist gut ^^
.. Grün weiße Poliziefahrräder mit Windschutzscheibe, Blaulicht und diversen elektronischen Zubehörs xDDD Herrlich ^^
Nein, aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Du hast echt 3 Punkte und 150EUR Strafe bekommen wegen dieser Banalität? Ich meine es war ja "nur" das A-Wort. Schließlich wollte er dir die Vorfahrt nehmen, der Radler sollte froh sein, dass du eine umsichtige Fahrerin bist und ihn nicht umgekachelt hast... Man man man, diese Welt heutzutage. Warum können Menschen nicht friedlich miteinander leben!? *schmoll* 

Grüße


----------



## Melman1968 (29. September 2011)

Der Polizist war in Zivil. Die Anzeige hat er mir angedroht. Also mal sehen ob überhaupt etwas kommt. Dorfpolizist. Vielleicht hat er zu Hause ja nichts zu melden.
Aber bei uns fahren tatsächlich Polizisten auf Fahrrädern. Enge Lycrashorts und Shirts. Vorschriftsmäßig mit Helm.
War lustig zu sehen wie einer versuchte einen Autofahrer an zuhalten.


----------



## Minorra (29. September 2011)

*lach* Tatsächlich? In meiner Kleinstadt sind die Polizisten alle vieeeel zu bequem. Dicke Murmel, Schnauzer, wie man sich einen Polizisten eben vorstellt. Naja, und die kennen nichts anderes als ihr sicheres, warmes Auto.

Ach Gott, hab ich grad gegoogelt. 

http://www.mz-web.de/ks/images/mdsBild/1237371241536l.jpg

Hat er denn deine Personalien oder dein Kennzeichen aufgenommen? 
Oder hat er noch nicht mal seine Marke gezeigt und sich einfach nur nen doofen Spaß erlaubt?


----------



## MelleD (29. September 2011)

In Münster fahren se auch rum, Studentenstadt, viele Fahrräder.. Macht auch Sinn, wieso auch nicht?
Zumindest sind se recht sportlich unterwegs und nicht diese dickbäuchigen in ihren Autos... *Vorurteile mal rauskram*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minorra (29. September 2011)

Okay, wenn sie Präsenzfahren machen, vielleicht.
Aber um jemandem mit Radel hinterher zu hetzen, sollten sie schon extrem fit sein. Naja, ihr "Opfer" können ja dann nur Fußgänger und Radler sein. Weil gegen motoriesierte Fahrzeuge haben sie ja mit ihrer Muskelkraft keine Chance.
Eigentlich auch lächerlich: Wenn du mit Auto ne Ordnungswidrigkeit anstellst und ein Radler-Polizist das mitbekommt, dann kann er einem ja gar nichts antun. ^^ Vorrausgesetzt natürlich er erkennt das Kennzeichen nicht.

Naja gut, Rumgespinne


----------



## Melman1968 (29. September 2011)

Kennzeichen hat er sich aufgeschrieben.
Scherz? Vllt. Oder einfach mal so´n kleines Cabriomäuschen blöd anmachen. Wie gesagt, vllt hat er ja sonst nichts zu sagen.
Aber ja, so sehen sie aus. Manche sogar recht nett an zusehen..
Ich war ziemlich sauer nach der ganzen Sache. Aber nach dem Posten geht´s mir schon wieder besser.


----------



## Minorra (29. September 2011)

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es nur ein "Spaß" war.
Dann kannst du die 150EUR besser fürs Hobby ausgeben.  Dort ist es definitiv besser angelegt. 
Siehst du, dir geht es besser, und ich hab wieder über Polizisten etwas dazugelernt. ^^


----------



## Chrige (30. September 2011)

...mein Computer wiedereinmal nicht so richtig will, ich somit keine Fotos raufladen kann und meinen Himalaya Bericht nicht fertig schreiben kann . Gehe jetzt aber mit einer Freundin, die IT Spezialistin ist, etwas trinken und werde sie um Rat fragen. Denke also, dass ich den Bericht hier im LO Forum morgen fortsetzen kann.


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Oktober 2011)

meine eine Kollegin jetzt 14 Tage in Griechenland Urlaub macht (ich gönne es ihr ja) und meine andere Kollegin 14 Tage noch krankgeschrieben ist. Zum Glück hab ich meinen Sack Flöhe gut im Griff, aber stressig ist es dennoch.
Schnell einkaufen und an der Kasse die A-Karte gezogen - die vor mir einen riesen Berg hatte, mit EC bezahlen wollte und ihre Geheimnummer nicht wusste 
An der Tankstelle wollte mir dann so ein dämlicher BMW-Fahrer "meine" Zapfsäule streitig machen  Kaum wieder im Auto gesessen, fiel mir ein, dass ich geriebenen Käse vergessen hatte zu kaufen - also war mein Tortelliniauflauf in Gefahr  Schnell noch mal in den Supermarkt zurück. An der Kasse hatte mich dann die alte Dame von hinten erst Bodycheck mäßig angerempelt, weil sie so hektisch war und dann schiebt sie mir noch ihren Einkaufswagen in die Hacken 
Auf dem Nachhauseweg fuhr mir dann so ne blöde Kuh soooooo dicht auf, dass ich dachte, die springt mir gleich in den Kofferraum 
Das kann ich mal gar nicht haben....
Endlich zu Hause angekommen, wollte ich rückwärts in den Hof einparken, kommt mein gestörter Schwager mit seiner Karre um die Ecke geschossen und fuhr mir fast vorne drauf. Das war das i-Tüpfelchen!!! Den hab ich dann mal richtig angekackt!!!!  

*MEHR * geht beim besten Willen nicht , oder????


----------



## Delgado (6. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *MEHR * geht beim besten Willen nicht , oder????





Krebsdiagnose wär schlimm.


----------



## MissQuax (6. Oktober 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Krebsdiagnose wär schlimm.



Anscheinend hattest weder du noch jemand, den du sehr magst/der dir nahesteht, so eine Krankheit - sonst würdest du das nicht für eine dumme Antwort hier mißbrauchen.

Wer eine Krebsdiagnose bekommt, hat wohl ein wenig mehr als einen "doofen Tag" ...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (7. Oktober 2011)

ich heut meinen Reifenhändler angerufen hab und Winterreifen bestellen wollte.
Und dann fast vom Stuhl gefallen wäre als ich den Preis hörte. 

Ich wollte eigendlich Conti Reifen aber nun sind Goodyear geworden, geht auch noch. *seuftz*


----------



## Mausoline (7. Oktober 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> ich heut meinen Reifenhändler angerufen hab und Winterreifen bestellen wollte....



eine weis(ß)e Entscheidung
Ich war heut vormittag aufm Berg 700m üNN, +3 Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (7. Oktober 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Und dann fast vom Stuhl gefallen wäre als ich den Preis hörte.



ging mir kürzlich auch so  hatte mir irgendwie beim 245 HR die Flanke aufgerissen, mußte einen neuen kaufen trotz erst 15.000km  und gleich noch einen für die andre Seite, da es den gleichen nicht mehr gab  da war ich dann knapp 400 los wegen nix und wieder nix. 
Die Reifenpreise sind genau wie Rohöl/Sprit momentan sehr hoch


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Oktober 2011)

@ Hummelbrumm
Kleiner Tipp, Winterreifen dann kaufen, wenn dieser so ziemlich vorbei ist - dann sind sie günstiger  So hab ich das letztes Jahr gemacht und hab meine neuen Winterschlappen Ende März gekauft 


Heute ist bei mir ein *ganz* doofer Tag, weil ich meinen Steuerbescheid vom Finanzamt bekommen habe. 
Auf den ich mich insgeheim eigentlich gefreut hatte, in der Hoffnung ein paar Euro zurückzubekommen, aber statt dessen muss ich *NACHZAHLEN* 
Die Schweinepriester  die Strauchdiebe  alte Halsabschneider ... nein, das Wort schreib ich jetzt nicht - da bekomm ich noch Forenverbot deswegen... 
so ein Sch....


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Heute ist bei mir ein *ganz* doofer Tag, weil ich meinen Steuerbescheid vom Finanzamt bekommen habe.
> Auf den ich mich insgeheim eigentlich gefreut hatte, in der Hoffnung ein paar Euro zurückzubekommen, aber statt dessen muss ich *NACHZAHLEN*



musst viel nachzahlen??


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Oktober 2011)

Naja, es ist jetzt nicht gerade ne horrende Summe:  sind 46,47 Euro - das tut aber auch weh


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Oktober 2011)

ja dass mit sicherheit !! und vor allem wenn man mit einer erstattung gerechnet hat! 
aber das geht trotz allem noch! 
ich hatte letztes jahr einen bekannten, der mir eigentlich für umsonst die steuer machen wollte. danach wollte er dann einen mindestbeitrag.  fand das alles nicht so toll- was ich ihm auch geschrieben habe... vor allem ließ er mit der steuer machen mich über ein halbes jahr warten! da hätte ich in der zwischenzeit auch längst jemand anderen beauftragen können- dann hätte ich zwar auch zahlen müssen, aber hätte es vieeeeel früher gehabt! nun ja- ich wollte ihn dann mit seinem beanspruchten geld auch erstmal warten lassen. aber wie das so ist - er ist nicht nur steuerberater- sondern auch anwalt... hat er auf mein schreiben nicht reagiert- sondern alles nach wochen dann einem anderen anwalt übergeben- und am ende musste ich aufgrund gebühren etc., eigentlich den ganzen betrag den ich bekommen habe, wieder zurückzahlen-
manch einer wird sich nun denken " ist die blöd" - und ich hätte den betrag den er forderte auch zahlen sollen. aber ihr kennt halt den typ nicht und den persönlichen "beziehungsstand" zueinander... und in dem fall und für den typ finde ich nun einfach keine worte mehr!!! wenn der mir nochmal begegent... von wegen er macht es umsonst!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Oktober 2011)

hmmmm, das ist natürlich ne ganz große Sauerei!!! 
Ich war mal in so nen Steuerhilfeverein drin, aber da musste ich auch einen Mitgliedsbeitrag (je nachdem wie hoch dein Jahreseinkommen ist) zahlen, dass meine Steuererklärung gemacht wurde, und dann hatte ich von der Rückerstattung gar nix, weil der Beitrag für den Verein so hoch war. Letztendlich hatte ich noch weniger als wenn ich es selbst gemacht hätte.
Bin ich wieder ausgetreten und habs dann wieder alleine gemacht. Aber das ist das erste Mal, dass ich nachbezahlen muss! 
Ich sag nur SCHWEINEPRIESTER!!! 
... und im Dezember ist noch die KFZ-Steuer fällig, auch wieder 140,- , oh Mann!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (7. Oktober 2011)

ja das kenne ich- bei so nem verein ist es lustig- ich war immer viell.5 minuten dort, zahlte dann meinen beitrag und hab das ganze jahr nie wieder was von denen gebraucht- außer halt die steuererklärung ... somit war ich dann irgendwann auch von denen wieder ausgetreten! 
aber alleine kann ich das ja auch machen- nur weil ich 2009 mit meinem umzug etc. so viel zu berechnen hatte, und ich mich da nicht so auskannte, hab ich es dem typ halt gegeben


----------



## murmel04 (7. Oktober 2011)

tja die liebe Steuer wenn unsere 2009 zurÃ¼ckkommt, werden ca. 2500â¬ zum nachzahlen fÃ¤llig
mal schaun wo wir die herbekommen

was fÃ¼r 2010 ist, will ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## black soul (7. Oktober 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Krebsdiagnose wär schlimm.



was macht der typ hier ?

mist posten !!!!


----------



## Schnitte (7. Oktober 2011)

Magen-Darm-Grippe...
gibt schlimmeres..aber schön ist es trotzdem nicht...


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Oktober 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> tja die liebe Steuer wenn unsere 2009 zurückkommt, werden ca. 2500 zum nachzahlen fällig
> mal schaun wo wir die herbekommen
> 
> was für 2010 ist, will ich gar nicht wissen.



 ok, ich hör mit meiner Nachzahlung über  46,47 ans Finanzamt sofort auf zu jammern!!!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (7. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @ Hummelbrumm
> Kleiner Tipp, Winterreifen dann kaufen, wenn dieser so ziemlich vorbei ist - dann sind sie günstiger  So hab ich das letztes Jahr gemacht und hab meine neuen Winterschlappen Ende März gekauft



Mh, das dumme ist das ich bei Reifen sehr eigen bin und den Wagen hab ich ja auch erst seit Mitte Mai.
So spät im "Winter" gibbet dann oft nur noch die die ich nicht haben will.

Naja dann hab ich ja aber wenigstens die nächsten drei Jahre Ruhe.

Och und Steuern muss ich auch immer nachzahlen, wenn ich nicht anderweitig was zum Absetzten hab. Zwar nur so 10-15 Euro aber trozdem ärgerlich.


----------



## Mausoline (8. Oktober 2011)

Benutz ihr nicht so ein Steuerprogramm, wie Wiso? Kostet 25-30, vielleicht gibts damit ein paar Euro 

Wenn wir alles richtig eingeben  so mit Kinder, Stiefkinder, welche Freibeträge, etc., dann stimmt der Betrag meist mit dem des Finanzamts überein.
Ich reg mich aber auch immer tierisch auf darüber, dass z.B. der Vater der Kids keinen Unterhalt bezahlt, aber das Finanzamt interessiert sich null dafür und ich muss dann immer ausprobieren, welchen Freibetrag ich in Anspruch nehme, um ein paar Kröten dafür zurückzubekommen. Dann sind da die vielen Schulbücher/Materialien und Busfahrkarten, die jeder Unternehmer absetzen kann, aber eine Familie mit Kindern....

 Außerdem bin ich verletzt (worden). Wahrscheinlich nur eine Prellung, aber sehr schmerzhafte im Schulter/Halsbereich. Mein Schatzi und Seilpartner ist gestern beim Klettern aus der Tour gestürzt 

 da ein Tritt nicht festgeschraubt war und u.a. auf mich geprallt, aber zum Glück hab ich gut gesichert und er ist nicht auf den Boden geknallt. Es hätte viel Schlimmeres passieren können.


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Oktober 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich verletzt (worden). Wahrscheinlich nur eine Prellung, aber sehr schmerzhafte im Schulter/Halsbereich. Mein Schatzi und Seilpartner ist gestern beim Klettern aus der Tour gestürzt
> 
> da ein Tritt nicht festgeschraubt war und u.a. auf mich geprallt, aber zum Glück hab ich gut gesichert und er ist nicht auf den Boden geknallt. Es hätte viel Schlimmeres passieren können.



Oje  an dieser Stelle *gute Besserung *an euch beide - Mensch, da hattet ihr ja echt viel Glück, das nix Schlimmeres passiert ist!


----------



## Mausoline (8. Oktober 2011)

*Danke* 
Ich hatte mir soviel vorgenommen, daheim zu erledigen, bei dem blöden Wetter....und jetzt schlepp ich mich vom Sofa, zum PC, in  die Küche.....morgen ists bestimmt schon besser 

_Schönes Wochenende an alle_


----------



## The_Kat (9. Oktober 2011)

,weil...

es gerade mal 7° draußen hat..... *brrrrr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (9. Oktober 2011)

ich heute eigentlich mit jemanden zum biken verabredet war. mich um 7 Uhr aus dem Bett gequält hatte  nachdem ich ja erst um 2.30 Uhr rein bin.

dann mal kurz nachgefragt habe ob für heute alles klar ist und dann nur zu hören bekam- oh geht heute nun doch nicht hab zuviel zu tun

das hätte man auch schon gestern kurz mitteilen können, dann wäre die Planung anders ausgefallen

und dann es sch.... kalt ist oh man will das Wetter vom letzten Sonntag.


----------



## Schnitte (9. Oktober 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ich heute eigentlich mit jemanden zum biken verabredet war. mich um 7 Uhr aus dem Bett gequält hatte  nachdem ich ja erst um 2.30 Uhr rein bin.
> 
> dann mal kurz nachgefragt habe ob für heute alles klar ist und dann nur zu hören bekam- oh geht heute nun doch nicht hab zuviel zu tun
> 
> ...



oh man, so ein Verhalten kann ich auch nicht ab...kann nachvollziehen wie das ist.
Und mit dem Wetter hast du Recht...letzte Woche noch 25 ° C mit Sonnenschein und jetzt *frier*


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich nur zustimmen!


.... du erfahren hast das deine Ex das Niveau komplett fallen gelassen hat. 
.... dein angeblich bester Kumpel am Wochenende sich mal wieder (die letzten Wochen immer so) richtig was geleiset hat.


*.... das schönste daran ist, das du erfährst (könnte aber auch nicht stimmen), das deine Ex mit deinem besten Kumpel rumgemacht hat *


Edit:  Ups - war das hier schon immer Ladies Only?


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2011)

....ich grad vom doc komme und 6 Wochen pausieren (Schlüsselbein/Brustbeingelenk gezerrt/gedehnt) soll mit Klettern,Biken  nix mit Arme über Kopf....Radfahren ist erlaubt
 blöd, das Wetter wird bestimmt nochmal gut


----------



## Rubinstein5 (10. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen!
> 
> 
> .... du erfahren hast das deine Ex das Niveau komplett fallen gelassen hat.
> ...



*grins auch Männers haben ihre Probleme mit den Ladies ... und  jep, war schon immer


----------



## Rubinstein5 (10. Oktober 2011)

obergrummel
wenn man schon eine 6-Tage-Woche hat und dann den Sonntag auch noch dranhängt für einen Kreativmarkt, dann sollte dieser doch auch was bringen, oder?!?!
War nicht so - hätte mich besser auf mein FELT geschwungen und versucht endlich einen Verbindung aufzubauen ... diese Woche hat auch 7-Tage Arbeit - mein Lädchen hat Geburtstag. Möchte so gerne mal wieder ausschlafen... *gähn


----------



## Chrige (10. Oktober 2011)

...ich ein ungerechtfertigtes (gibts das Wort???) Mail bekommen habe, was ich alles falsch gemacht habe und leider noch etliche andere Leute darauf kopiert waren. Ich habe dies mit dem Verfasser des Mails geklärt, doch leider wurde dieses Mail schon an das gesamte Management weitergeleitet . Ok, wenigstens steht mein Chef hinter mir, da er genau weiss, was ich gemacht habe...


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2011)

Wie gehts denn  bei euch zu 
Sprecht ihr auch miteinander? Per Email  
Ist das Mobbing


----------



## Chrige (11. Oktober 2011)

Nein, nein, so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht. Ich arbeite in einem Grosskonzern mit 9000 Mitarbeitern weltweit und habe einen Job, bei dem ich international mit sehr viel verschiedenen Kulturen zu tun habe. Da gibt es immer das eine schwarze Schaf. Ich habe heute gemerkt, dass eigentlich alle (auch das Management) hinter mir stehen und mir Recht geben .
Die Welt sieht heute also wieder etwas freundlicher aus (ausser draussen vor meinem Fenster )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2011)

....kein Wunder, dass du dich auf Reisen dann bei so fernen Kulturen rumtreibst


----------



## Chrige (11. Oktober 2011)

Tja, inzwischen ist meint Tag schon wieder besch...en, da nachdem ich gestern und heute alles wieder eingerenkt war, ich gemerkt habe, dass jemand Muster verloren hat, die essentiell für eines meiner grössten Projekte sind. Wenn ich die Morgen nicht finde, bin ich einen Kopf kleiner (obwohl ich nicht schuld bin) . Zudem sind heute noch Rechnungen von meiner Autogarage und Krankenkasse ins Haus geflattert . Am liebsten möchte ich einfach wieder in den Himalaya verschwinden, wo ich weder E-mail noch Handy-Empfang hatte .


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Oktober 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> ....Am liebsten möchte ich einfach wieder in den Himalaya verschwinden, wo ich weder E-mail noch Handy-Empfang hatte .



... ich komm´mit 


Mir hatte heute Nachmittag eine ältere Dame die Vorfahrt genommen 
und wenn ich keine Vollbremsung gemacht hätte, wäre das für beide nicht gut ausgegangen! Sie fuhr einfach raus, hat nicht nach links oder rechts geschaut - kam da rausgeschossen wie ne Rakete 
Ich hab dann vor lauter Wut auf meine Hupe gedrückt -extra laaaaaaaang - aber das hat die gute Dame gar nicht beeindruckt, die fuhr einfach weiter! Ich stand dann erst mal da, mir schlackerten die Knie und mein Puls raste  ...über die Schimpforgie möchte ich nicht sprechen!
In dem Moment hätte ich eine Antwort gehabt auf die Frage, welche ich mir seit Wochen schon stelle: neues Auto ja oder nein


----------



## Hummelbrumm (12. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Mir hatte heute Nachmittag eine ältere Dame die Vorfahrt genommen
> und wenn ich keine Vollbremsung gemacht hätte, wäre das für beide nicht gut ausgegangen! Sie fuhr einfach raus, hat nicht nach links oder rechts geschaut - kam da rausgeschossen wie ne Rakete
> Ich hab dann vor lauter Wut auf meine Hupe gedrückt -extra laaaaaaaang - aber das hat die gute Dame gar nicht beeindruckt, die fuhr einfach weiter! Ich stand dann erst mal da, mir schlackerten die Knie und mein Puls raste  ...über die Schimpforgie möchte ich nicht sprechen!
> In dem Moment hätte ich eine Antwort gehabt auf die Frage, welche ich mir seit Wochen schon stelle: neues Auto ja oder nein



Oh ja das ist immer schlimm. 
Und am schlimmsten ist es wenn die Leute sich keinerlei Schuld bewusst sind und sich nicht mal "entschuldigen".
Dann schimpfe ich auch immer wie ein Rohrspatz und zwar so richtig. 
Ich werde beim Autofahren eh immer recht laut....


----------



## murmel04 (13. Oktober 2011)

wir gerade festgestellt haben, als Junior (der Große)nun endlich mal auf den Dachboden gegangen ist um nachzuschauen, warum im Wohnzimmer kein TV-Empfang mehr ist festgestellt hat, das da in der Ecke wo die Schüssel hängt ein riesiges Wespennetz ist
und zwar wirklichlich riesig, meint ist so groß dass es evtl. nicht in 60l Mülltonne passt.

So wie bekomme ich nun diese sch... Viecher weg

Klar warten bis es kalt wird, aber das kann ja noch dauern und ob dann alle hops gehen, wer weiss....
Und solange gibt´s kein TV im Wohnzimmer und das heißt der Kurze hockt immer in meinem Zimmer vorm TV in meinem Kuschelsessel.... und schaut diese komische Kidsdinger an.

Nein ich will jetzt nicht Tierlieb sein und ich werde es auch nicht.

LG


----------



## Dumens100 (13. Oktober 2011)

da kannst Du die Feuerwehr rufen die siedeln dann die Wespen um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (13. Oktober 2011)

wollen die dann Kohle oder sind die Menschenfreundlich??

Autsch dann hab ich meine "lieben Nachbarn" im Haus

ja denke das werden wir machen müssen. Scheiß Viecher, sollen das nächste mal woanders einziehen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Dumens100 (13. Oktober 2011)

wenn Gefahr in Vollzug ist solte es kostenlos sein, sonst einfach mal in der Leitstelle anrufen und nachfragen ob der spaß was kostet


----------



## Erster_2010er (13. Oktober 2011)

*Wespennest entfernen lassen  - Kosten - Wespennest-entfernen.info

*Imker im Bekanntenkreis?


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2011)

Hab meinen Osteopath zu meiner Schulterverletzung um Rat gefragt und....2 Wochen soll ich nix machen, Arm schonen, da bei meiner Rückenproblematik sonst noch was dazukommen könnte, und viel Wärme  sei gut.
Und wir wollten Pfalzbiken    bei dem Wochenendwetter.
Dann hoff ich mal auf eine super Herbstferienwoche


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Oktober 2011)

eigentlich schon die ganze woche 
Kein inet in der WG und das bis ende Oktober  wenigstens kann ich an der uni ins netz gehen muss aber immer meinen laptop mitschleppen 
Montag und Dienstag haben in stuttgart die busse und bahnen gestreikt und nächste woche solls weiter gehen *aaaahhh* 
Und dann sind bisher alle vorlesungen ausgefallen sodass ich auch daheim im saarland hätt bleiben können 
Es brauch einfach noch bissel zeit bis ich wieder im Unialltag drin bin....


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Oktober 2011)

ich seit 3 (!!!) Jahren zu viel KFZ-Versicherung bezahle und zwar ganze 60,- Euro im Jahr! Mein gnädiger Versicherungsmakler, der ja auch Anfang des Jahres das mit meinem Wasserschaden in der Küche versaubeutelt und "vergessen" hatte dies der Versicherung zu melden (das hatte ich letztendlich selber in die Hand genommen)... Also, dieser Blödmann hatte damals bei meiner Autoversicherung vergessen, den Rabatt für den öffentlichen Dienst mit abzugeben 
Das Ganze kam jetzt raus, weil ich mich in letzter Zeit intensiv mit dem Gedanken auseinandersetzte, ob ich mir nicht ein günstigeren Kleinwagen kaufen und meinen Alten verkaufen soll, weil der sich, was den Versicherungsbeitrag, KFZ-Steuer und Werkstattkosten, doch als ganz schön teuer erwiesen hat .
Weiß nicht warum, aber eine innere Stimme sagte mir (als ich mal wieder wegen eines Autos bei der Versicherung direkt anrief und den Beitrag wissen wollte), frag mal beim alten Vertrag nach, ob der Rabatt für den öffentl. Dienst mit drinne ist. Sagt die Dame von der Versicherung, dies sei *NIE *hier angekommen 
geschweige denn beantragt worden !!

Dieser Schweinepriester  
*Das WAR mal mein Versicherungsmakler des Vertrauens!!!!* *Der brauch mir NICHT mehr zu kommen!!!! *

*Ich bin voll sauer* 

Ergo: Ich werde in Zukunft nicht mehr so vertrauensselig sein und mich auf das verlassen, was andere tun und die Dinge selber in die Hand nehmen und nicht an Dritte weitergeben! Ärgere mich auch gerade tierisch über mich selber - aaaaarrrrrrrrrggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (14. Oktober 2011)

...weilk der Kleiderschrank den ich mir ausgesucht habt nicht lieferbar ist. Und es mir inzwischen richtig auf den Senkel geht das mein jetztiger Schrank eibfach zu klein ist und ich nicht alles da rein gestopft bekomme. 

@ Silvermoon Das ist echt bescheiden! Versicherungsfritzen sind zum Teil echt unmöglich. Wenn Jemand sowas mit mir machen würde würd ich die Versicherung wechseln, mit allem was eben geht.

Ich hab mal bei einem jungen Mann eine Unfallversicherung abgeschlossen. Nach einer Weile ist dieser gegagen worden weil er i-wie Mist gebaut hat.
Jahre später nachdem der neue Versicherungsmensch mal da war und einige Sachen zu meinen Gunsten geändert hat wurde auf einmal der Betrag doppelt abgezogen.
Nach zwei Telefonaten stellte sich heraus das besagter junger Mann da was gedreht hatte um doppelt Prämie abzukassieren.


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Oktober 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> .......... Nach einer Weile ist dieser gegagen worden weil er i-wie Mist gebaut hat.............
> .................Nach zwei Telefonaten stellte sich heraus das besagter junger Mann da was gedreht hatte um doppelt Prämie abzukassieren.



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor 
So etwas hab ich auch mal erlebt. Da war ich noch bei einer der wohl bekanntesten und teuersten Versicherungen Deutschlands (ich sag jetzt nicht den Namen). Da hatte ich alle meine Versicherungen, von der KFZ bis Hausrat und weiß der Geier noch für Mist, den man als junger Mensch "aufgeschwätzt" bekommt und die man gar nicht braucht, was man erst in späteren Lebensjahren erfahren muss  (... was sich jetzt inzwischen auf das Nötigste und Sinnvollste beschränkt hat...)
Da war auch so ein ein junger Typ, der bei meinem damaligen Versicherungsmensch so ne Art Praktikum für seine Ausbildung machte. Mein Versicherungsmann informierte mich, dass er den vorbeischicken würde - weil er persönlich nicht könnte - um meine Verträge zu aktualisieren. War kein Problem für mich.
Der war da, alles gut und schön, aber als ich dann von der Versicherung die aktualisierten Verträge bekam, war ich auf 10 Jahre  an diese gebunden! Ich war mir 100%ig sicher, dass ich dem nie zugestimmt hatte, zumal ich eine Versicherung kündigen wollte und nicht vor hatte diese noch zu verlängern. Ich hatte ja den Durchschlag der Verträge, da war nix dergleichen angekreuzt! Ich rief dann bei meiner Vertretung an, ließ mir den Versicherungsvertreter geben, schilderte ihm das Ganze und bat ihn doch mal in seinen Unterlagen zu schauen, ob an den Verträgen was angekreuzt wäre. Ja, sagte er mir, du hast dich bei allen Verträgen auf 10 Jahre hin verpflichtet. Daraufhin meinte ich nur, dass der Typ das nachträglich eingetragen haben muss, weil auf meinem Durchschlag nichts dergleichen angekreuzt war. Da war erst mal großes Schweigen am anderen Ende. Der kam auch gleich abends bei mir vorbei mit dem Original und verglich es mit meinem Durchschlag. Dabei kam raus, dass der Kerl dies nachträglich ankreuzte, um ne fette Prämie zu kassieren. Wie sich herausstellte, bei der Durchsicht anderer Verträge von weiteren Kunden, tat er dies kontinuierlich und hatte somit etliche satte Prämien verdient. Der wurde dann auch gegangen! 
Das erfuhr ich dann von meinem Vertreter, dem dies sichtlich peinlich war. Er entschuldigte sich bei mir und natürlich waren die Verträge mit 10 Jahren auch nicht bindend und wurden ohne wenn und aber zurückgenommen.
Ich war damals die erste Kundin, der dies aufgefallen war und dann kam das Ganze erst ans Licht, wie viele das letztendlich betroffen hatte 
Echt, was Machenschaften, nur damit die fett Prämie kassieren. Klarer Betrug!!!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (14. Oktober 2011)

Das ist auch ein Hammer.  
Das Problem ist ja wahrscheinlich das man nicht ständig an die Versicherungen denkt, wenn man soweit zufrieden ist.


----------



## Minorra (16. Oktober 2011)

... ich mir bei der letzten Nachtradelaktion was weggeholt habe und mir nun der Kopf dröhnt, Hals wehtut und die Nase läuft. Draußen ist das herrlichste Radelwetter und ich hocke drin in der Bude, keinen Bums auf den Knochen und darf zusätzlich noch für Prüfungen lernen. =/ 
Das Leben kann so ungerecht sein! ;D ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (16. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## MelleD (17. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Also, dieser Blödmann hatte damals bei meiner Autoversicherung vergessen, den Rabatt für den öffentlichen Dienst mit abzugeben


 
Sowas kann passieren, sollte zwar nicht...
Aber dafür bekommt man auch nen Versicherungsschein, welchen man sich nochmal richtig durchlesen sollte. 
Auch wenn ich mich gerade zum Buhmann hier mache...
Aber sowas sollte man immer nochmal kontrollieren...
Gerade auch wegen dem Fall mit der Laufzeit von festen 10 Jahren.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Oktober 2011)

... mir gerade die Waschmaschine auseinandergeflogen ist!


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Oktober 2011)

beim Wechseln der Sommer- auf Winterreifen der Mann von der Werkstatt feststellte, dass ich neue Bremsscheiben brauche sonst kommt mein Auto im Dezember nicht über den TÜV  
Was das wohl wieder kosten mag   Oh Mann......... werde ich morgen erfahren. Und die Inspektion wird demnächst auch noch fällig. Oh Himmel, schick mir einen Goldesel - bitte!!! 



und @Melle   ...ja, du hast recht und du machst dich auch nicht zur Buhfrau, wenn du das anmerkst. Das werde ich auch in Zukunft tun, aber trotzdem dreh ich dem Typen den Hals rum, wenn ich ihn sehen sollte


----------



## Hummelbrumm (17. Oktober 2011)

... mein Vater mir extra heute meine Winterreifen geholt hat um dann zu Hause festzustellen das Einer falsch aufgezogen worden ist. Jetzt konnte ich heut noch nicht Reifen wechseln und er muss nochmal inne Werkstatt fahren. Die von uns aus am Po der Welt liegt.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2011)

heute bekam ich den Kostenvoranschlag für meine Bremsscheiben incl. Backen und Arbeitsstunden: 215,- Euro  
Ich bin ehrlich, hatte mit viel mehr gerechnet (locker mal das Doppelte), von daher bin ich ein wenig positiv überrascht.
Dennoch, 215,- sind auch kein Pappenstiel  , dann noch die TÜV/Abgas sind wir auch noch mal bei locker 90,- , kommt noch Inspektion dazu (da rechne ich auch noch mal mit 100,- bis 150,-) und dann....??
Kann ich mich irgendwo in die Fußgängerzone setzen und singen, vielleicht geben die Leute mir Geld dafür - nicht weil ich gut singen kann, nein, sondern damit ich endlich aufhöre


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Oktober 2011)

... und ich mal eben so eine neue Waschmaschine gekauft habe, das Geld hätte ich lieber ins MTB investiert, oder in Schuhe, oder...


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Oktober 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... und ich mal eben so eine neue Waschmaschine gekauft habe, das Geld hätte ich lieber ins MTB investiert, oder in Schuhe, oder...



...in einen neuen Sattel?


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...in einen neuen Sattel?



...na, da würde ja schon ein echt edles Teil bei rausspringen  wenn man bedenkt, was so ne Waschmaschine kostet oder so ein Satz Bremsscheiben mit allem drum und dran 
Ich hätte das Geld auch lieber ins MTB investiert, aber manchmal schlägt das Schicksal gnadenlos zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (18. Oktober 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... und ich mal eben so eine neue Waschmaschine gekauft habe, das Geld hätte ich lieber ins MTB investiert, oder in Schuhe, oder...



Ich hab hier nen guten Elektrogebrauchtladen . Der hat meistens ne brauchbare günstige Miele da


----------



## blackstorm63 (18. Oktober 2011)

ich immer noch nciht sicher bin obs das Enduro Expert 2011 oder etwas anderes werden solll hm.....


----------



## murmel04 (19. Oktober 2011)

bin gerade so richtig angep....

mein Boss gerade mit der Ankündigung für die Inventur kam.

Tja damit ist mein Urlaub im Dezember schon unrentabel geworden und dass schlimmste, er will das ganze am 29/30.12 machen, allerdings hatte ich für den 30.12 schon andere Pläne

Wir wollte da wegfahren

vor allem was will ich bei der Inventur - ich bin nur für die Zahlen, also die fertigen Zahlen zuständig.

Ich könnte :kotz::kotz::kotz:

Na, da werd ich nochmal ein Wördchen mit ihm reden.

LG - voll deprimiert


----------



## Chrige (19. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich hätte ich heute unerwartet Zeit für eine kurze Biketour und um mein neues Licht zu testen. Aber halloooooooooooooo es schneit!!! 

Edit: und die Punkte zählen ja noch nicht zum Winterpokal. Sonst wäre ich natürlich schon gegangen ;-)


----------



## Minorra (19. Oktober 2011)

Schnee ist doch toll *.*
Schneeschuhwandern, spazieren, Schneeballschlacht, Schneemänner bauen. Es muss ja nicht immer radeln sein, man kann sich doch auch anders körperlich betätigen 
Bei mir hat es gehagelt... Aber zum Glück erst nach meiner Radeltour


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Oktober 2011)

ich heute das "große Los" gezogen habe und Montag in einem anderen Kindergarten Notdienst schieben muss, während die anderen alle auf Fortbildung gehen dürfen - so ein Sch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minorra (22. Oktober 2011)

ich keine Motivation zum Lernen hab   Draußen schönes Wetter, ich sitz drin und muss lernen, krieg es aber nicht gebacken -.- 
Tipps? ^^


----------



## Bea5 (23. Oktober 2011)

ich war gestern zum ersten male in Willingen...war schön....

wir laden die Räder in unseren T4 kommen ein paar Feierfreudige und fragen so nach den Bikes und bla und blupp...und später war die MFrame Brille weg, die wir mal kurz neben die Bikes gelegt haben beim einladen. 

Wir waren zu naiv freundlich....und haben daraus gelernt...man wird so alt wie eine Kuh, und lernt immernoch dazu


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Oktober 2011)

...mein handrührgerät beim teig rühren den geist aufgegeben hat  ein paar sekunden zuvor dachte ich noch so, wieviele jahre ich das teil nun schon habe, und es immer noch gut rührt... tja- das hätte ich mal nicht tun sollen 
aber gut- früher sind sie ja auch ohne diese dinger klar gekommen, schließlich hat man ja zwei hände


----------



## Nuala (24. Oktober 2011)

... schleimbeutelentzündung im ellebogen. total doof!


----------



## lieblingsschaf (24. Oktober 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... schleimbeutelentzündung im ellebogen. total doof!



Das ist wirklich *******!
Dann laß Dich mal schön krankschreiben und mach mit dem betroffenen Arm wirklich gar nichts. Und immer schön die Entzündungshemmer schlucken...

Gute Besserung!

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Oktober 2011)

die Verkehrsbetriebe in Stuttgart wieder mal streiken müssen und das von dienstag bis einschließlich Freitag  und das nun schon zum wiederholten Mal 
Mir tut vor allem die arbeitende bevölkerung leid, für uns studenten ist das noch einigermaßen zu verschmerzen 
Nur verpass ich morgen meine ganztägige Exkursion die schon lang geplant war


----------



## Senshisan (25. Oktober 2011)

... meine katze heute vom auto angefahren wurde... sie hat kiefer gebrochen und das rechte auge verloren... :'(
sie wird morgen operiert.... ich glaub diese nacht werde ich nicht schlafen können...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Hummelbrumm (25. Oktober 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> ... meine katze heute vom auto angefahren wurde... sie hat kiefer gebrochen und das rechte auge verloren... :'(
> sie wird morgen operiert.... ich glaub diese nacht werde ich nicht schlafen können...



Oh ein Albtraum. 
Ich drücke fest die Daumen das alles gut geht.


----------



## Silver Phoenix (25. Oktober 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> ... meine katze heute vom auto angefahren wurde... sie hat kiefer gebrochen und das rechte auge verloren... :'(
> sie wird morgen operiert.... ich glaub diese nacht werde ich nicht schlafen können...




Tut mir leid zu hören Drücke die Daumen das es wieder wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (25. Oktober 2011)

ich drücke auch Daumen!!!

Ich habe seit Freitag jobmäßig nur doofe Tage


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Oktober 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> ... meine katze heute vom auto angefahren wurde... sie hat kiefer gebrochen und das rechte auge verloren... :'(
> sie wird morgen operiert.... ich glaub diese nacht werde ich nicht schlafen können...



..oje, Mensch, das ist ja echt traurig   Die arme Kleine .... hoffe, sie übersteht die Operation gut. Schreib doch noch mal morgen kurz, wie´s deiner Katze geht. Ich bin doch auch ne 2-fache Katzenmama und leide da auch immer mit, wenn ich so was mitbekomme oder höre. 
Wünsch dir jetzt viel Kraft und deiner Süßen gute Besserung!


----------



## Minorra (25. Oktober 2011)

Bin heute an einer überfahrenen Katze mit Moped vorbeigefahren. Die arme hatte total schmerzverzerrtes Gesicht, Maul aufgerissen und neben ihr lagen üble Sachen. Bloß gut, dass ich das nicht so genau sehen konnte... Die sah meiner Katze ähnlich :O
Übler Katzentag heute.
Aber das traurige ist, das es wirklich Menschen gibt, die dann noch extra mit Auto draufhalten  Kann ich nicht verstehen. Das ist doch auch nur ein Lebewesen wie wir. Und daran denken, was sie dem Besitzer da zusätzlich antun, tut niemand -.-

 Ich trauer mit dir, Senshisan. Deine Mietzie packt das und wird wieder gesund!


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Oktober 2011)

ich heute vom Pech verfolgt war. Schönes Herbstwetter, juhuuu 
Und dann passierte genau das: wollte los - Mist, Vorderrad ist platt. VR ausgebaut, Reifen abmontiert, innen abgetastet (weil ich instinktiv wusste was des Übels Ursache war), sch... Dorne entdeckt und aus dem Mantel entfernt. Ersatzschlauch Nr. 1 geholt (schon was älter u. ewiger Begleiter) hatte wohl irgendwo einen derben Riss (Alterserscheinungen), Ersatzschlauch Nr. 2 (und mein Letzter ) noch ok - alles gut, Reifen wieder drüber, Standpumpe geholt  was ist das? Standpumpe funktioniert nicht mehr - oh nein. Kein Bock gehabt mit der Minipumpe mir den Wolf zu pumpen, also, VR geschnappt, schnell zum netten Händler im Nachbarort. Reifen dort aufgepumpt, 2 Ersatzschläuche gekauft, 1 neue Batterie für den Tacho (weil die auch schon leer war) und noch festgequatscht 
Endlich zu Hause,Batterie in Tacho gebaut, VR wieder rein, schleift diese blöde Bremse, auch kein Problem - ist ja nix Neues, aber super nervig - wieder mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl die Bremse eingestellt, Schleifgeräusch weg und............?
Ich bin ehrlich, nach dieser ganzen Aktion hatte ich so gar keinen Bock mehr aufs biken  
Naja, zumindest ist für morgen der Hirsch schon mal Einsatzbereit 


*@Senshisan

Wie gehts denn deiner kleinen Mieze??? Hat sie alles gut überstanden??*


----------



## MissQuax (26. Oktober 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> ... meine katze heute vom auto angefahren wurde... sie hat kiefer gebrochen und das rechte auge verloren... :'(
> sie wird morgen operiert.... ich glaub diese nacht werde ich nicht schlafen können...



Ohje ...   Katzen sind ja schnell und schlau, aber für die Gefährlichkeit eines Autos und seine Geschwindigkeit einzuschätzen, reicht es dann doch oft nicht. Mir tun die ganzen Viechers (natürlich auch Wildtiere) so leid, die durch den Straßenverkehr ihr Leben lassen müssen.

Ich drücke die Daumen, daß deine Katze erfolgreich operiert werden konnte, alles gut heilt und sie wieder fit wird!


----------



## Senshisan (26. Oktober 2011)

hey danke an alle!

Haben vorhin mit der Ärztin telefoniert. Es sah zuerst aus, als ob das Auge rausoperiert werden muss. Die Ärztin meint, das Auge kann drin bleiben, allerdings hat sie darauf keine Sehkraft mehr. Sie mussten ein Reißzahn vom Oberkiefer entfernen der zerbrochen war und feststellen das auch das Oberkiefer gebrochen ist. Sie wird einige Wochen nur Brei essen können. Aber das nehmen wir auf uns.

Unsere tapfere Artemis hat die OP gut überstanden und hat sich schnell erholt. Das Auge wird Stündlich mit Kortison-Salbe behandelt. Wahrscheinlich dürfen wir sie am Wochenende abholen. Ihr Bruder liegt heute den ganzen Tag schon aufm Bett  ihm fehlt seine Schwester.

Ich bin froh das es ihr besser geht, sie ist mein starkes Kätzchen 

Vielen Dank euch allen für die Aufmunterung 
LG Senshi


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Oktober 2011)

oh, das ist aber schön zu hören, dass es ihr den Umständen entsprechend wieder gut geht und sie alles prima überstanden hat.
Da bin ich echt erleichtert und freu mich total für dich - fällt dir bestimmt auch ein riesiger Brocken vom Herzen, oder?

Na, da wünsch ich deiner Süßen eine schnelle Genesung und hoffe, dass sie bald wieder fit und munter durch die Gegend turnt 
Und ganz viele Knuddeleinheiten natürlich - die brauch sie auch (und ihr Bruder, wenn er sie so arg vermisst) 

Liebe Grüße von einer 2-fach Katzenmami


----------



## Senshisan (26. Oktober 2011)

Danke Silvermoon, ich bin froh wenn sie endlich zuhause bei uns ist und wir uns um sie kümmern können.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. November 2011)

Für die mieze auch von mir alles gute!
Für mich war gestern ein saudoofer tag, weil ich mir im bikepark das schlüsselbein gebrochen habe! Liftpersonal, bergwachtler un sanis waren echt extrem nett und hilfsbereit, was man vom rosenheimer krankenhaus nicht behaupten kann :-(
jetzt hock ich hier mit einem schicken rucksackverband, der auf meine geprellte rippe drückt. naja, wird schon wieder besser werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (1. November 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Für die mieze auch von mir alles gute!
> Für mich war gestern ein saudoofer tag, weil ich mir im bikepark das schlüsselbein gebrochen habe! Liftpersonal, bergwachtler un sanis waren echt extrem nett und hilfsbereit, was man vom rosenheimer krankenhaus nicht behaupten kann :-(
> jetzt hock ich hier mit einem schicken rucksackverband, der auf meine geprellte rippe drückt. naja, wird schon wieder besser werden!



oh jeh. gute besserung!
warst am samerberg?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. November 2011)

ja, hat auch bis auf den sturz bei der vorletzen geplanten abfahrt super spaß gemacht!
danke für die genesungswünsche.


----------



## scylla (1. November 2011)

gute heilung!
wenigstens ist's ja am ende der saison passiert, falls dich das ein bisschen aufmuntert


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. November 2011)

ja, das muntert mich sehr auf! und ich dachte schon: wow, mal ne sturzfreie saison...
leider wird nun aber der tauchurlaub ins sprichwörtliche wasser fallen! und ich war doch schon so auf meinen neuen tauchcomputer gespannt...


----------



## black soul (1. November 2011)

auch von mir gute besserung. das wird schon.
ja ja die letzten abfahrten.....kenn ich zur genüge


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. November 2011)

aua aua das ist allerdings wirklich ein Grund für einen saudoofen Tag 
Gute Genesung!!! Wie lange braucht sowas? Wie jeder andere Knochenbruch auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menuett (1. November 2011)

Habe zwar keine Knochenbrüche erlitten, aber irgendwie war heute oder in letzter Zeit einfach immer der Wurm drin, leg mich alle fünf Minuten nur noch hin...so langsam fange ich echt an mir zu zweifeln ob ich das Hobby nicht einfach beiseite legen sollte... 

@Pfadfinderin: Wünsche dir eine gute Genesung und hoffentlich biste bald wieder auf den Beinen  

An die arme Mieze natürlich auch alles Gute, die kleine schafft das schon


----------



## Senshisan (1. November 2011)

Menuett schrieb:


> Habe zwar keine Knochenbrüche erlitten, aber irgendwie war heute oder in letzter Zeit einfach immer der Wurm drin, leg mich alle fünf Minuten nur noch hin...so langsam fange ich echt an mir zu zweifeln ob ich das Hobby nicht einfach beiseite legen sollte...
> 
> @Pfadfinderin: Wünsche dir eine gute Genesung und hoffentlich biste bald wieder auf den Beinen
> 
> An die arme Mieze natürlich auch alles Gute, die kleine schafft das schon



Danke!
Mach dich selbst nicht so fertig 
Manschmal hat man so doofe Tage, wo man am liebsten alles hinschmeissen will. Setzt dich nicht zu sehr unter druck. Ich hatte auch mal son Tag wo ich bei einer abfahrt (die nicht lang war) bestimmt 3 mal mich hingelegt habe... ich wollte am liebsten losheulen, weil nix klappte...

Kopf hoch! Es gibt bestimmt mehr gute Tage als schlechte 

@Pfadfinderin: Ich wünsche dir auch gute Besserung!

Lg
Senshi


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2011)

@Pfadfinderin
gute Besserung !!!!!!! 
mach die ersten Tage Eis drauf und danach Wärme, aber wahrscheinlich wirst du doch operiert  dann nimm vor und nach OP Arnica.


----------



## Tatü (2. November 2011)

@ Pfadfinderin:
Gute Besserung auch von mir!
Wo ist dir das denn im Bikepark Samerberg passiert?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2011)

werde jetzt doch operiert.
@ tatü: ganz unspektakulär fast ganz oben in einer anliegerkurve. war einfach zu schnell, dann ists vr weggerutscht und ich eingekratert. naja, wars wenigstens nicht so weit zur strasse, wo mich dann die bergwacht auflesen konnte.

danke für die genesungswünsche!


----------



## MelleD (2. November 2011)

Wünsch dir auch alles Gute und gutes Zusammenwachsen 

Heute ist einfach ein doofer Tag, nach 4 freien Tagen wieder arbeiten zu gehen ist irgendwie.... *******!


----------



## scylla (2. November 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Heute ist einfach ein doofer Tag, nach 4 freien Tagen wieder arbeiten zu gehen ist irgendwie.... *******!



na da hab ich dööferes zu bieten:
nach den ersten beiden Arbeitstagen der Woche, an denen andere Leute auch noch frei hatten und hier von ihren schönen Freizeitaktivitäten geschwärmt haben, schon wieder ein Arbeitstag, und noch zwei weitere bis die Woche rum ist.
Irgendwie... ******


----------



## MelleD (2. November 2011)

Mit den "noch zwei weitere" kann ich auch mithalten


----------



## Menuett (2. November 2011)

@Senshisan
Danke für die aufbauenden Worte, es ist manchmal einfach nur so deprimierend


----------



## Honigblume (5. November 2011)

... ich mich gestern auf der Arbeit so shice in den Finger geschnitten habe, genau am Gelenk, daß biken die nächsten Tage flach fällt, kann den Finger nicht beugen ohne daß der Mist wieder aufgeht  *grrrrr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (5. November 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> ... ich mich gestern auf der Arbeit so shice in den Finger geschnitten habe, genau am Gelenk, daß biken die nächsten Tage flach fällt, kann den Finger nicht beugen ohne daß der Mist wieder aufgeht  *grrrrr*



uhhh wie übel  vielleicht nähen lassen? 
Dann gute Besserung!

ach ja - für mich ist heute auch ein schlechter Tag! Draußen das schönste Herbstwetter, wir haben sogar 25 Grad!!!!! Und ich kann noch ned Sporteln nach meiner Grippe vom Donnerstag...


----------



## Honigblume (5. November 2011)

Habe ich den Kollegen der mich netterweise versorgt hat (und mich wieder vom Boden aufgeklaubt hat) auch gefragt obs genäht werden kann (man glaubt kaum wie ein Schnitt am Finger suppen kann), dem ist leider nicht so. 

Besagten Finger schön gerade halten und sich auf die nächste Händedesinfektion freuen (arbeite im Krankenhaus).


----------



## chayenne06 (5. November 2011)

oh mist... ich hab mir mal in meinen Mittelfinger mit einer Laubsäge gesagt... man glaubt gar nicht wie weh das auch tun kann!! Bin dann raus an die frische Luft, weil mir schon schwarz vor Augen wurde , da es so gepocht hatte! Saß dann da, mit meinem Mittelfinger nach oben gestreckt  Dass war ein Bild


----------



## Honigblume (5. November 2011)

Bei mir ist es auch der Mittelfinger


----------



## chayenne06 (5. November 2011)

hi hi  Ein Bild für Götter war dass bestimmt


----------



## Honigblume (5. November 2011)

Auf den ersten Blick bestimmt, ja, auf den zweiten glaub ich nimmer... es sah etwas, äh, wüst aus... und eben ordentlich blutig.


----------



## Dumens100 (7. November 2011)

wenn auf Arbeit passiert ist bitte ins Verbandsbuch eintragen, wenn Du mal Problemme mit dieser Verletzung hast kannst Du es dann geltend machen


----------



## Honigblume (7. November 2011)

Gerade mal gegoogelt, wusste gar nicht daß es sowas gibt.

Werd ich morgen gleich mal nachfragen, danke


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. November 2011)

ich eigentlich gedacht hab dass ich mir nen schönen abend machen kann nach meiner geschriebenen klausur heute...aber kaum daheim emails nachgeguckt und nachricht von der versuchsstation bekommen dass die Versuchstechnikerin bis zum ende des jahres krank ist und ich sämtliche daten für meine masterarbeit woche für woche selbst als exeldatei zusammenfassen muss 
Und dass noch nicht genug, muss ich jetzt auch noch Proben bearbeiten und kann gucken wie ich dort hin komm!! Sind ja nur 200km von hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (13. November 2011)

Oh man, zwei schlechte Tage

Gestern geht der dsl Router flöten also kein inet mehr und heute haut wenn ich Pech habe die Festplatte vom Laptop ab. 
Kann nur hoffen das es doch nicht solo schlimm ist und das es doch was anderes einfaches nicht so teures ist. 

Na dann hoffe ich das unser edv'ler helfen kann.


Tja und wie soll es ander´s sein - Festplattencrash

Na wenistens sind die Daten zu retten und nun mal schaun, ob ich mir nicht doch ein neues Laptop schenke hätte ja schon gerne ein 17Zoll und so...


Lg


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. November 2011)

mir so langsam bewusst wird dass mein Masterversuch ungeahnte ausmaße an nimmt 
Versuchsstation liegt etwa 90km von mir entfernt und da darf ich jetzt öfter hingurken als gedacht und es bezahlt mir natürlich niemand den sprit 
Da man ja auch nur dummer Student ist und in der "Nahrungskette" ganz unten steht muss man sich auch leider auch einiges gefallen lassen


----------



## blutbuche (16. November 2011)

...mir gerade das nudelwasser übergekocht ist ..


----------



## MelleD (18. November 2011)

ich derzeit überhaupt nicht zum Fahren komme und ich ernsthaft überlege, mein Bike zu verkaufen  
Es macht mir so viel Spaß, aber irgendwie fehlt die Zeit dafür. Ist doch alles fürn Arsch 
Nur dafür, dass es im Flur steht, ist es mir zu schade, das Geld kann ich gerade gut gebrauchen... *einfach gerade hin- und hergerissen*


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. November 2011)

lass das mal schön bleiben!!! Soviel Kohle kommt dabei ja auch nicht rum...


Heut ist ein doofer Tag weil ich eigentlich 8 Überstunden abbauen wollte, jobbedingt wegen einem Termin dann doch nicht freimachen konnte, der Termin sich dann doch wieder auf Montag verschoben hat, so dass ich eigentlich wunderbar hätte frei machen können 
Jetzt bin ich nur 1 Überstunde los geworden


----------



## chayenne06 (18. November 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> ich derzeit überhaupt nicht zum Fahren komme und ich ernsthaft überlege, mein Bike zu verkaufen
> Es macht mir so viel Spaß, aber irgendwie fehlt die Zeit dafür. Ist doch alles fürn Arsch
> Nur dafür, dass es im Flur steht, ist es mir zu schade, das Geld kann ich gerade gut gebrauchen... *einfach gerade hin- und hergerissen*



da kann ich dich voll verstehen! mir gings letztes jahr genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (19. November 2011)

Behalte das Bike, es werden auch bessere Zeiten kommen 

Gestern war ein blöder Tag... habe mir Anfang der Woche Call of Duty MW3 gegönnt, wollte es vorgestern dann endlich spielen und die Konsole kann die CD nicht lesen. Wieder in den Laden, problemlos umgetauscht und was ist, auch diese CD kann die Konsole nicht lesen. Also kann ich heute wieder hin, werde mir aber das Geld zurück geben lassen und es in einem Laden kaufen der näher dran ist.
Gab wohl schon mehrere Fälle, daß die CD fehlerhaft ist.


----------



## Senshisan (20. November 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Behalte das Bike, es werden auch bessere Zeiten kommen
> 
> Gestern war ein blöder Tag... habe mir Anfang der Woche Call of Duty MW3 gegönnt, wollte es vorgestern dann endlich spielen und die Konsole kann die CD nicht lesen. Wieder in den Laden, problemlos umgetauscht und was ist, auch diese CD kann die Konsole nicht lesen. Also kann ich heute wieder hin, werde mir aber das Geld zurück geben lassen und es in einem Laden kaufen der näher dran ist.
> Gab wohl schon mehrere Fälle, daß die CD fehlerhaft ist.



Hatte mir auch schon überlegt das Spiel zu holen, allerdings haben schon viele gesagt dass nix weiter ist, als ein teures DLC. nicht wirklich was neues reingebaut und nur wegen dem einzelspieler will ich nicht soviel geld ausgeben. ich zogge jetzt The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. für das geld habe ich definitiv mehr stunden zum spielen 

es sit aber schön das es noch mehr mädles gibt die COD oder BF zoggen


----------



## Nuala (20. November 2011)

habe mir gestern beim longboarden das knie überstreckt, kann nicht mehr laufen, das bein beugen oder strecken... voll doof, morgen gehe ich mal zum arzt.


----------



## Honigblume (20. November 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> Hatte mir auch schon überlegt das Spiel zu holen, allerdings haben schon viele gesagt dass nix weiter ist, als ein teures DLC. nicht wirklich was neues reingebaut und nur wegen dem einzelspieler will ich nicht soviel geld ausgeben. ich zogge jetzt The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. für das geld habe ich definitiv mehr stunden zum spielen
> 
> es sit aber schön das es noch mehr mädles gibt die COD oder BF zoggen



Die, die ich gefragt habe waren begeistert, deswegen habe ich es mir zugelegt, es läuft nun übrigens und ich bin ebenfalls begeistert . BF hab ich bisher nicht gespielt, soll wohl mehr fürs online spielen geeignet sein (spiele bisher nicht online).


----------



## Honigblume (24. November 2011)

Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil ich mein Weihnachtsgeld in die Reparatur von meinem Auto stecken kann.... :-(

Eine Alternative, außer ner Monatskarte für den ÖPNV, hab ich leider nicht :-(

So kann ich nun das Tattoo und das neue Rad weiter nach hinten verschieben.


----------



## Senshisan (24. November 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Die, die ich gefragt habe waren begeistert, deswegen habe ich es mir zugelegt, es läuft nun übrigens und ich bin ebenfalls begeistert . BF hab ich bisher nicht gespielt, soll wohl mehr fürs online spielen geeignet sein (spiele bisher nicht online).



COD ist ja eigentlich auch fürs Online-Spielen gedacht... als die neuen zu mindest. Online mit Freunden macht COD unheimlich viel Spaß! keine Frage! Und auch die Geschichte von der MW-Reihe ist TOP!
BF hat ja auch ein Singleplayer, leider haben die versucht das so wie COD zu machen (von der Story her). Aber ich spiele das auch lieber Online mit freunden 

Topic: 
... weil mich heute eine Kundin zum Äußersten genervt hat und ich meinem Chef überredet habe diese Kundin zu "Kündigen"... er war erstaunlicherweise damit einverstanden :/


----------



## Nuala (26. November 2011)

longboard-unfall-update: patellaluxation und muskelriss in der wade... ist also erstmal essig mit punkte sammeln für den winterpokal


----------



## Mausoline (26. November 2011)

Mind. 3 Wochen Pause  oder

Gute Besserung


----------



## Tatü (26. November 2011)

@ Nuala: hört sich aber nicht gut an bei dir!
Aber du hast ja eine tolle alternativ Beschäftigung gefunden. Bekommst du dafür auch Punkte beim Winterpokal?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. November 2011)

...irgendwie alles aus den Fugen gerät und ich vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung stehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (26. November 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...irgendwie alles aus den Fugen gerät und ich vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung stehe



oh was denn los?


----------



## murmel04 (27. November 2011)

@grennhornbiker, drück dir die daumen dass es lösbar ist

aber kenne das, bei mir läuft es im moment auch nicht wirklich rund

lg


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. November 2011)

persönliche Probleme...
@murmel: danke für die aufmunterung


----------



## Mausoline (27. November 2011)

Wir haben den SuperHerbst, überall können wir auf einem Blätterbett laufen, biken  ...

aber wenn ich dann an einer Sitzbank, an einem hochfrequentierten Aussichtspunkt, das Rad abstelle, um mich umzuziehen und dann in Hundekacke trete, dann 

Den Hundehaltern sollte man mal die Köpfe reintunken - ich finds nicht lustig, ich erleichtere mich auch nicht an solch einem Platz, oder etwa ihr


----------



## Nuala (27. November 2011)

mindestens, ich gehe mal von 4 wochen aus... obwohl radeln eigentlich geht, ich darf halt nur nicht anhalten und absteigen müssen, bespielsw. an roten ampeln, das tut nämlich ziemlich weh


----------



## Mausoline (27. November 2011)

Ich denke man sollte diese Strafruhepausen einhalten. Ich hab jetzt nach meiner Verletzung auch 3 Wochen null gemacht und seit ich wieder fahr bin ich schon zweimal auf diese Seite abgekippt  Der Untergrund ist grad nicht einfach mit den Blättern. 
Also back erst mal die leckeren Weihnachtsplätzchen, das ist ja auch ein gewisser Genuss


----------



## Nuala (28. November 2011)

so, nachdem man eine woche fast nix gesehen hat, fängt nun das bein wunderschön in den schillernden farben des regenbogens anzuleuchten. das original ist natürlich noch farbenfroher, aber das konnte ich mit dem handy nicht besser einfangen
mit radfahren meinte ich übrigens nur "mit dem rad zur arbeit fahren" und nicht freeriden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. November 2011)

falls es Dich tröstet, mein Bein sieht zur Zeit noch viel schlimmer aus, zum Glück ist es unter einem schicken schwarzen Kompressionsstrumpf versteckt, so dass ich es nicht anschauen muss


----------



## Nuala (28. November 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> falls es Dich tröstet, mein Bein sieht zur Zeit noch viel schlimmer aus, zum Glück ist es unter einem schicken schwarzen Kompressionsstrumpf versteckt, so dass ich es nicht anschauen muss



ohjeh, was hast du denn gemacht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. November 2011)

um es mal zu umschreiben, weil das Wort so eklig ist: mir wurden endlich die erweiterten oberflächlichen Venen entfernt.


----------



## Silvermoon (28. November 2011)

der Tag im Ganzen ein ganz schrecklicher war und ich ihn am besten komplett aus meinem Gedächtnis streichen werde!
Der fing schon bescheiden an und der Wahnsinn nahm kein Ende . Ich werde mir heute Abend die Bettdecke über den Kopf ziehen und einfach nicht mehr dran denken!!!!
*I don´t like mondays*.........und der hatte es, verdammt noch mal, in sich


----------



## chayenne06 (28. November 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> der Tag im Ganzen ein ganz schrecklicher war und ich ihn am besten komplett aus meinem Gedächtnis streichen werde!
> Der fing schon bescheiden an und der Wahnsinn nahm kein Ende . Ich werde mir heute Abend die Bettdecke über den Kopf ziehen und einfach nicht mehr dran denken!!!!
> *I don´t like mondays*.........und der hatte es, verdammt noch mal, in sich



ooooohhhhh... liest sich ja ganz übel  
Dann wünsche ich dir von Herzen dass der morgige Tag wesentlich besser verläuft!!


----------



## murmel04 (29. November 2011)

leider sind es nicht nur die Montage die schrecklich sind 

bei mir hat es in der Firma zwar auch letzten Montag angefangen und nun geht es heute weiter.

irgendwie wird alles immer merkwürdiger, keine ahnung worauf das rausläuft.

hab irgendwie das gefühl die wollen an meine arbeitszeit - gehalt was machen, höre irgendwie jede woche den satz - na mein mann und ich haben doch eh genug kohle

tja wenn das mal so wäre, dann müsste ich nicht vollzeit arbeiten und hätte endlich mal zeit für mich und nicht nur die paar stunden am we (wenns hochkommt 5 stunden)

und mir seit tagen die rippen auf der einen seite weh tun, keine ahnung warum ob´s vom rücken kommt oder sonst was

will in mein bett und die decke und nix mehr hören und sehen

lg zusammen


----------



## Hummelbrumm (30. November 2011)

Mein Hund rumhumpelt und ich gerade gesehen hab das sein Sprunggelenk leicht dick ist und überhaupt. 
Wenns morgen nicht besser ist, verbringe ich den Abend wohl wieder beim Tierarzt. 
Aber was macht man nicht alless für die Viecher damit sie schnell wieder gesund werden.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi MÃ¤dels
sorry, war lange nicht online. Im Laden ist viel los, viele Veranstaltung und ich stÃ¤ndig mÃ¼de. 
Mag die Geometrie von meinem neuen FELT nicht, werde nicht mit ihm warm :-(, so dass ich wieder auf der Suche bin.
Am liebesten ein Rocky Slayer bis 2005, aber in ebay hab ich vor ein paar Tagen auf ein Intense 5.5 in SMALL geboten ... und fast bekommen. Irgendwer hat mich um 10 â¬ (!) Ã¼berboten. Und dann lese ich GERADE, dass genau DIESES Bike hier im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 1.500 â¬ wieder VERKAUFT wurde. 
Der *grummelguckbÃ¶se* ebay-KÃ¤ufer WOLLTE dieses Rad Ã¼berhaupt nicht....AAARGGGHH, wisst ihr wie SCHWER es ist, ein gutes Bike in SMALL zu finden.
Ich bin gerade STINKSAUER :-(((

trotzdem liebe GrÃ¼Ãe vom R5 in die Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Dezember 2011)

Und, hast du jetzt doch eines bekommen?


----------



## 4mate (5. Dezember 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> AAARGGGHH, wisst ihr wie SCHWER es ist, ein gutes Bike in SMALL zu finden




 Corsair Maelstrom Freerider NEU! - 1699 Euro!


----------



## mangolassi (5. Dezember 2011)

Kommt darauf an was frau unter einem "guten" Bike versteht...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Dezember 2011)

Das Corsair dürfte schon mal einen völlig anderen Einsatzzweck wie das alte Slayer haben. Ob die Form dann noch jederfrau´s Geschmack ist....


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Dezember 2011)

seit Samstag bei uns hier die Telefone tot sind, weil wo mal wieder irgend so ein Trottel mit seinem Bagger ein Kabel zerlegt hat ...
... ich erst heute Morgen von der Arbeit aus bei der Störungsstelle der Telekom anrufen konnte, weil ich (natürlich) kein Guthaben mehr auf meiner Prepaidkarte hatte 
... zum Glück nicht stundenlang in der Warteschleife "rumhängen" musste, sondern gleich einen recht ausgeschlafenen und freundlichen Mitarbeiter am Telefon hatte (und das um kurz vor 7.00 Uhr) 
... der freundliche Mitarbeiter 2 Stunden später zurückrief, um mir mitzuteilen, dass die Störung noch nicht lokalisiert werden konnte und es wohl noch einige Zeit dauern könnte bis diese behoben ist 
... das Telefon bis jetzt immer noch keinen Muckser von sich gibt 

Ich bekomme langsam eine innere Abneigung gegen Montage


----------



## Senshisan (7. Dezember 2011)

... weil ein Kunde mich gefragt hat ob ich noch in der Lehre wäre?? Ich wäre am liebsten in dem Moment durchs Telefon geklettert und hätte ihn aufgefressen!


----------



## alet08 (7. Dezember 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> ... weil ein Kunde mich gefragt hat ob ich noch in der Lehre wäre?? Ich wäre am liebsten in dem Moment durchs Telefon geklettert und hätte ihn aufgefressen!



Wieso? Du scheinst eine sehr jugendliche Stimme zu haben 
...is´doch schön


----------



## Rubinstein5 (7. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Und, hast du jetzt doch eines bekommen?




Hi Mädels

sorry, habe keine Info bekommen, dass auf meine Nachricht jemand geantwortet hat. 
Nein, habe noch keines gefunden. 
Dankeschön für die Info vom Corsair, aber wie gerade schon jemand anderes geposted hat - das ist nicht meins 

Wenn ich größer wäre, L-Rahmen sind tausendfach drin. Spannend ist auch, was sich die Verkäufer für Preise vorstellen für Rahmen von 2001, 2002 oder 2004. Nur weil da ein Markenname drauf steht.
Andere verkaufen richtig tolle Räder für´n Appel und ein Ei.
Die Suche ist ongoing.

Lieber Gruß in die Runde
R5


----------



## Rubinstein5 (8. Dezember 2011)

KEIN doofer Tag sondern ein HIGHLIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## MelleD (9. Dezember 2011)

Der Arbeitstag geht nicht zuende, dann schreibt mir noch mein Freund, dass er eher Feierabend macht...
Morgen wird auch nicht besser, Wohnung gründlich putzen... *wo war nochmal das Loch zum verstecken und verkriechen?* 

Und ich habe noch kein einziges Weihnachtsgeschenk, ich werd bekloppt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (11. Dezember 2011)

morgen wieder montag ist, arbeiten

dabei fühle ich mich noch gerädert, krankgeschrieben bis letzten freitag. der schuldige hört langsam auf zu husten.
weihnachtsgeschenke habe ich schon fast alle zusammen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Dezember 2011)

... ich mir gerade einen fetten Schnupfen einfange... jetzt war ich gerade wieder fit nach meiner OP, und jetzt das  Es soll irgendwie nicht sein, mit dem Winterpokal


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Dezember 2011)

...ich schon wieder zur Leitung zum Gespräch geholt worden bin  

falscher JOB??? Ich hadere mit mir selbst


----------



## Momo01 (19. Dezember 2011)

... sich gerade wieder mal ein geglaubter Freund aus meinem Leben geschlichen hat...


----------



## Warnschild (20. Dezember 2011)

... es schneit, ich mich riesig darüber freuen, aber noch immer krank, krank, krank bin!


----------



## Female (21. Dezember 2011)

Knie lädiert.
No Sports über die Festtage - das grenzt an Folter. Bäh.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Dezember 2011)

Ohje, und das, wo der Wetterbericht so gut ist!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (21. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ohje, und das, wo der Wetterbericht so gut ist!


Oh für welche Gegend ist der Wetterbericht denn gut?? 

Bei uns ist typisches Weihnachtswetter angesagt. 10° und Regen. 

Ich warte auf ein paket was schon seit gestern Abend im Zustellfahrzeug sein soll, aber heute war keiner hier. Sowas doofes. 
Trozdem tuen mir die Paketzusteller leid, bei uns sind sogar am Sonntag Pakete verteilt worden.


----------



## Honigblume (22. Dezember 2011)

...meine freien Tage zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester geschrumpft sind weil ich enspringen muß :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Dezember 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Oh für welche Gegend ist der Wetterbericht denn gut??
> 
> Bei uns ist typisches Weihnachtswetter angesagt. 10° und Regen.



Fürs Voralpenland, Temperaturen ab Sonntag um den Gefrierpunkt und Sonne


----------



## Hummelbrumm (22. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Fürs Voralpenland, Temperaturen ab Sonntag um den Gefrierpunkt und Sonne



Oh das hört sich aber schön an.
Heute habe ich allerdings gehört das der Regen ab 400m in Schnee übergehen kann.
Ich denke dann gibbet zumindest matschiges Wasser an Heiligabend.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Dezember 2011)

war eigentlich gestern...hab mir den halben linken Zeigefinger abgesäbelt 
Erst mal in die Notaufnahme um zu fragen obs genäht werden muss aber ich hab nur Klammerpflaster und verband drauf gekriegt 
Is ne blöde stelle weils gerade auf höhe des gelenkes is und somit die wunde immer wieder aufklaffen würde 
Konnte die Nacht fast gar net schlafen weil man natürlich beim drehen und wälzen überall mit dem Finger dran kommt 
Bin auch überhaupt net in Weihnachtsstimmung,mich nervt alles vor allem die ganze weihnachtsmusik,würde am liebsten allein daheim bleiben und mir die Decke über den Kopf ziehen


----------



## Thaddel (23. Dezember 2011)

... ich mich gestern erkältet hab... :-/


----------



## Veloce (23. Dezember 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bin auch überhaupt net in Weihnachtsstimmung,mich nervt alles vor allem die ganze weihnachtsmusik,würde am liebsten allein daheim bleiben und mir die Decke über den Kopf ziehen



Mich nervt das ganze Weihnachtsgedöns jedes Jahr .
Schnell scrolen bis nach dem Schice Karneval wär nett 

Hab mich mal nach drei Wochen Urlaub über meine sauberen mackenfreien Finger ( Arbeit in der Motoreninstandsetzung  ) gefreut und am Morgen des ersten Arbeitstages fett mit dem Brotmesser in den Zeigefinger gesäbelt :kotz:
Gute Besserung


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Dezember 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9040507"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Mich nervt das ganze Weihnachtsgedöns jedes Jahr .
> Schnell scrolen bis nach dem Schice Karneval wär nett



Sehr schön ausgedrückt!  In dieser Beziehung sind wir wohl Seelenverwandte! Weihnachten wird einfach ignoriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (23. Dezember 2011)

Mich nervt es auch jedes Jahr. Dieses Jahr haben wir die Konsequenzen gezogen und fliegen morgen früh in den Urlaub. Nur mein Schatz und ich so dass wir machen können was wir wollen und allem anderen entfliehen können. Und kaum sind wir wieder zurück beginnen bei uns die ersten Karneval-Anlässe .


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Dezember 2011)

...der neu gekaufte Flat TV super ist- allerdings hab ich, aufgrund des Kabelanschlusses meines Vermieters, vorerst nicht die Möglichkeit die privaten Sender in HD zu sehen  jetzt freut man sich auf einen geilen TV, und dann sowas... jetzt muss ich leider noch 3 Wochen warten bis ich dann in der neuen Wohnung mit eigenem Kabelanschluss bin ... 
gefällt mir nicht... da werd ich nun noch mehr DVD schauen als bisher geplant!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Dezember 2011)

sind doch nur noch 3 Wochen, in denen Du sowieso vor lauter Kistenpacken gar keine Zeit zum Fernsehen hast 

Und aus Erfahrung kann ich leider sagen: Der tollste Flat TV mit HD macht das Programm leider nicht besser


----------



## chayenne06 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ach erstmal ist LOTR special extended version dran  gestern gekauft, dann beim anderen geschäft günstiger gesehen, und heute wieder umgetauscht - für die 20 euro die er woanderst günstiger war, gleich noch AVATAR geholt  jetzt kann ich die nächsten Tage erstmal gscheit DVD schauen  freu!!!


----------



## Nuala (27. Dezember 2011)

... ich mal wieder Weihnachten krank war... wie jedes Jahr. Ist wahrscheinliche eine körperliche Abwehrhaltung gegen zuviel Familie


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Dezember 2011)

das geht mir auch sehr oft so, dieses Jahr aber mal eine Woche "zu früh", Glück gehabt


----------



## swe68 (27. Dezember 2011)

... ich auch mal wieder krank war - seit Heiligabend.  
Jetzt habe ich das ganze gute Essen nicht gehabt und bin viel zu dünn


----------



## Veloce (27. Dezember 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... ich mal wieder Weihnachten krank war... wie jedes Jahr. Ist wahrscheinliche eine körperliche Abwehrhaltung gegen zuviel Familie



Dafür hatte ich das volle Programm . Festtagsbraten und gaanz viiele Weihnachtslieder singen . Blieb nur die " White Chrismas " richtig   
schöön triefend zu singen


----------



## Veloce (27. Dezember 2011)

ich seit gestern übelste Schulterverspannungen habe  und den Schalter zum Abschalten gerade nicht finde .


----------



## susanne_krebs (28. Dezember 2011)

ich muskelkater vom sport habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (29. Dezember 2011)

susanne_krebs schrieb:


> ich muskelkater vom sport habe



Ich lieb das Gefühl


----------



## Nuala (29. Dezember 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich lieb das Gefühl



ich auch, dann merkt man wenigstens, dass man was getan hat


----------



## Silver Phoenix (31. Dezember 2011)

...es mir gestern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit das Vorderrad  weggerissen hat und ich mit dem Kinn gebremst habe. Anschliesender besuch im KH und zwei stiche


----------



## Veloce (1. Januar 2012)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:


> ...es mir gestern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit das Vorderrad  weggerissen hat und ich mit dem Kinn gebremst habe. Anschliesender besuch im KH und zwei stiche



Das ist mir auch schon passiert . Es war ein dünner Film aus " Bauerglatteis "  .Ging so schnell das ich keine Griffel ausfahren konnte und 
direkt mit den Schneidezähnen aufgeknallt bin . Der rechte halb abgebrochen und der linke um 45 C nach innen gedrückt . 
Die Oberlippe sah auch Schice aus . 
Am übelsten war allerdings die Kopfarbeit danach .
Gute Besserung .


----------



## Silver Phoenix (1. Januar 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9062930"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon passiert . Es war ein dünner Film aus " Bauerglatteis "  .Ging so schnell das ich keine Griffel ausfahren konnte und
> direkt mit den Schneidezähnen aufgeknallt bin . Der rechte halb abgebrochen und der linke um 45 C nach innen gedrückt .
> Die Oberlippe sah auch Schice aus .
> Am übelsten war allerdings die Kopfarbeit danach .
> Gute Besserung .



Das hört sich ja schlimm an!

Ja die Hände konnte ich auch nicht mehr ausstrecken, kam so überraschend für mich. Die Zähne haben zum glück nichts abbekommen. Der Rest wird wieder.


----------



## Nuala (1. Januar 2012)

... immer noch krank


----------



## Lyndwyn (2. Januar 2012)

... ich nicht so recht mit meinen Studienarbeiten vorankomme 
... sich die Suche nach der ersten gemeinsamen Wohnung mit meinem Freund schwieriger gestaltet als gedacht.

Hier hat nicht zufällig jemand eine 2-3 Zimmer-Wohnung im Raum Nürnberg/Kalchreuth/Heroldsberg zu vermieten?


----------



## VeloWoman (5. Januar 2012)

...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Januar 2012)

...weil mein blöder Knochen nicht heilen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Januar 2012)

ich einfach nicht ins lernen rein komme und ich schon seit Anfang der Woche dran sein sollte 
Jetzt hab ich nur noch ein paar Tage un muss mich total rein hängen, was wieder im absoluten Stress ausarten wird 
Warum kann man nicht mal zeitig anfangen damit man hinten raus vllt noch Zeit und Luft hat 
Der Wetterbericht treibt mir momentan auch die Tränen in die Augen oder sollt ich lieber regentropfen sagen  Selbst der Wettertrend/-aussicht lässt keinen Grund zur Hoffnung


----------



## chayenne06 (6. Januar 2012)

@greenhorn:
weil viele Menschen so sind, dass sie unangenehme Dinge vor sich hin schieben bis es eben nicht mehr geht  Ich gehöre da auch dazu 

... weil ich noch so vieles zum packen/verräumen für den Umzug habe, dass ich nicht weiß wo mir der Kopf steht!


----------



## Lyndwyn (6. Januar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ich einfach nicht ins lernen rein komme und ich schon seit Anfang der Woche dran sein sollte
> Jetzt hab ich nur noch ein paar Tage un muss mich total rein hängen, was wieder im absoluten Stress ausarten wird
> Warum kann man nicht mal zeitig anfangen damit man hinten raus vllt noch Zeit und Luft hat
> Der Wetterbericht treibt mir momentan auch die Tränen in die Augen oder sollt ich lieber regentropfen sagen  Selbst der Wettertrend/-aussicht lässt keinen Grund zur Hoffnung



Da sind wir nun schon 2


----------



## Hummelbrumm (7. Januar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ich einfach nicht ins lernen rein komme und ich schon seit Anfang der Woche dran sein sollte
> Jetzt hab ich nur noch ein paar Tage un muss mich total rein hängen, was wieder im absoluten Stress ausarten wird
> Warum kann man nicht mal zeitig anfangen damit man hinten raus vllt noch Zeit und Luft hat
> Der Wetterbericht treibt mir momentan auch die Tränen in die Augen oder sollt ich lieber regentropfen sagen  Selbst der Wettertrend/-aussicht lässt keinen Grund zur Hoffnung



JO da kann ich mich auch nur anschliessen.
Bei den unangenehmen Sachen genauso wie in Sachen Wetter.
Es regnet nur und dann in derartigen Mengen....
Würde ja gern Fotos von der überlaufenden Staumauer machen, aber den regen will ich meiner Kamera nicht antuen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Januar 2012)

trostloses Wetter, grauer Himmel, es regnet zwischendurch, der Fernseher läuft im Hintergrund, Brot ist alle, ich muss gleich einkaufen, keine Lust, 
hab einen kratzigen Hals.

Das schöne: morgen soll die Sonne scheinen...


----------



## Lyndwyn (7. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Das schöne: morgen soll die Sonne scheinen...



Hoffentlich! Ich kann den Mix aus Regen, Schnee und Hagel nicht mehr sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Januar 2012)

Lyndwyn schrieb:


> Hoffentlich! Ich kann den Mix aus Regen, Schnee und Hagel nicht mehr sehen



Kiel hat diesmal mehr Glück als Nürnberg...wir haben morgen ein 3-Stunden-Sonnebewölkt-Zeit-Fenster.....normalerweise ist es mit dem Wetter ja eher umgedreht


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Januar 2012)

...mir langsam dieses stürmische Regenwetter tierisch auf´s Gemüt schlägt und ich mich nach der Arbeit zu so gar nix mehr motivieren kann (was sich leider auch negativ auf meine WP-Ambitionen niederschlägt) 

Lichtblick: ab nächste Woche Dienstag soll es trocken bleiben und die Sonne soll sich auch ein wenig blicken lassen.
Trocken???? Sonne???? Was ist das


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Januar 2012)

also ich muss sagen auf den wetterbericht will ich mich net wirklich verlassen 
Schönes Wetter gemeldet,man freut sich unendlich drauf endlich raus zu können, man plant schon alles um "outdoor"-aktivitäten drum rum,dann kommt der Tag,wird wach, denkt oh ich kann bestimmt noch ne stunde schlafen es sieht so dunkel aus,man steht auf aus dem Bett,schaut aus dem Fenster und dann aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh grauer himmel,regen und wind 
Deswegen lass ich mich lieber überraschen und genieß den kurzen augenblick des Glücks wie gestern mittag als ich genau den Zeitpunkt erwischt hab als die Sonne sich wenige Minuten hat blicken lassen  dafür musste ich aber zum start der tour eisregen in kauf nehmen 

Mein Rücken bringt mich mittlerweile fast um und ich hab vor lauter depri und lernerei ne große 300g Tafel schokolade gegessen *schäm*!!!


----------



## silberwald (7. Januar 2012)

weil mir gestern Nacht oder heute morgen jemand auf meinem Grundstück in die Autotür gefahren ist. Natürlich hat es keiner gesehen und der Verursacher hat auch nix gesagt und keine Nachricht hinterlassen.


----------



## Principiante (7. Januar 2012)

silberwald schrieb:


> weil mir gestern Nacht oder heute morgen jemand auf meinem Grundstück in die Autotür gefahren ist. Natürlich hat es keiner gesehen und der Verursacher hat auch nix gesagt und keine Nachricht hinterlassen.



...voll die Sauerei!
Hatten wir mal ein Sylvester vor der Tür. Morgens auch voll gefrustet auf die zusammengefahrene Tür geguckt... mein Beileid!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Rettungsengel (7. Januar 2012)

Ich bin ja für ein neues Jahr... 2013 bitte :-( 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Daniela


----------



## M_on_Centurion (8. Januar 2012)

... es ab morgen wieder in die Arbeit geht....


----------



## MissQuax (8. Januar 2012)

ich dank eines ausgewachsenen Muskelkaters (Probetraining im neuen Fitness-Studio mit anderem Programm als im "alten" Studio) trotz einigermaßem akzeptablem Wetter (die Sonne war sogar kurz draußen) nicht biken konnte ...


----------



## swe68 (8. Januar 2012)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... immer noch krank



ich auch


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Januar 2012)

...ich heute mal wieder feststellen musste, dass wir auf der Arbeit mit Sicherheit die wohl grottenschlechteste Kaffeemaschine der Welt haben, deren Brühe ungenießbar ist  :kotz:- egal mit welchem Edelkaffee man sie füttert!!!

Und ich mir vorgenommen habe, diesen schwerwiegenden Mangel an der nächsten Dienstbesprechung mal anzusprechen!

Bin aus purer Verzweiflung schon zum Teetrinker geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (9. Januar 2012)

So ein super Automaten haben wir auch... da kommt nur Plörre raus!!
Drum hab ich noch eine Senseo. Da kommt wenigstens guter normaler Kaffee raus. Die andren drücken lieber auf´s Knöpfchen vom Automat....  was ich auch schlimm find, beim Milchkaffee ist die Milch dermaßen aufgeschäumt, ohne wirklich heiß zu sein, das wenn man ausgetrunken hat der ganze Schaum noch in der Tasse hängt... 
Daheim gibts bei uns viel zu guten Espresso aus der Profisiebträgermaschine  da wird man schon wählerisch...


----------



## Bea5 (9. Januar 2012)

...meine Schulter/Arm Schmerzen irgendwie nicht weniger werden...und das nach 10 Tagen des Schonens


----------



## Veloce (9. Januar 2012)

BineMX schrieb:


> Daheim gibts bei uns viel zu guten Espresso aus der Profisiebträgermaschine  da wird man schon wählerisch...



Ich möchte meine gute Bazar auch nicht missen .
So ne kleine Tasse nach dem Radfahren


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Januar 2012)

... heute ein Freitag der 13. wie aus dem Bilderbuch war...

Aber jetzt ist ja zum Glück Wochenende!


----------



## Chrige (16. Januar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... heute ein Freitag der 13. wie aus dem Bilderbuch war...
> 
> Aber jetzt ist ja zum Glück Wochenende!



Oh, da kann ich dir nachfühlen. Wir fuhren in die Berge und verpassten die letzte Bahn. Somit mussten wir einen so weiten Umweg fahren, dass wir an Stelle von 2 Stunden 6 Stunden brauchten bis wir dort waren.


----------



## Honigblume (18. Januar 2012)

... ich muß echt lernen am Rad was selber zu machen... und mir auch das ein oder andere Werkzeug anschaffen sollte.

Ne Speiche ist am Hinterrad gebrochen und ich krieg die Neue nicht selber reingefriemelt und deswegen gleich wieder zur Radwerkstatt muß (wieder weil ich heute schon mal da war um die neue Kette kürzen zu lassen da ich nicht mal nen Kettennieter hier hab)


----------



## silberwald (18. Januar 2012)

Mach dir nix draus. Ich checks auch irgendwie nicht meinen Umwerfer richtig einzustellen. Lasse das jetzt auch im Laden machen. Wenn du dir aber Werkzeug kaufen willst, nimm was Gescheites. Als Anfang kann ich den Kettennieter von Parktool empfehlen.


----------



## Rockman (18. Januar 2012)

mein neues Rad noch nicht angekommen ist  ...


----------



## Zanne (19. Januar 2012)

....  es horizontal regnet und mein schönes Cube im Keller schon Staub ansetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (19. Januar 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


> ... ich muß echt lernen am Rad was selber zu machen... und mir auch das ein oder andere Werkzeug anschaffen sollte.


 
Ich habe am Dienstag einen Bikereparaturkurs besucht. Da wir nur zu zweit waren, konnte ich überall selber Hand anlegen. Jetzt wird am Wochenende geschraubt . Ich fange mal mit den kleinen Sachen an. Wenn die dann funktionieren, werde ich mich in Zukunft an die grösseren ranmachen.
Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob so was in deiner Umgebung auch mal angeboten wird. Bei uns wird dies von Bikegeschäften regelmässig organisiert.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> ....  es horizontal regnet ...



...  und laut Wettervorhersage bis zum Wochenende keine Besserung in Sicht


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Januar 2012)

... ich immer noch auf einige Teile für meinen Rahmen warte und in der Statusinformation der Bestellung bei 3 Teilen "noch keine Rückmeldung vom Lieferanten erhalten" steht - darunter auch das Herzstück: die Gabel.
Mich macht das Warten schon ganz mürbe


----------



## murmel04 (26. Januar 2012)

scheiß tag!!!!

bei meinem alten arbeitgeber gerade die kündigungswelle läuft und es meine freundin getroffen hat.
mal schaun wer noch dabei ist, es ist die rede von 30 leuten

ich kann nur froh sein, dass ich vor 1,5 jahren selber gekündigt habe und mir was anderes gesucht habe.

hauptsache die geschäftsführer/manager haben sich die taschen voll gestopft.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Januar 2012)

*"Sibirische Kälte kommt nach Deutschland                                                                                       *

Mit dem Temperatursturz geht es schon ab Sonntag los, dann geht es  eine Woche lang immer weiter in den Keller. Vor allem in den Tagen von  Donnerstag bis Samstag sollte man sich warm einpacken, da es hier in der  Nacht bis zu -25 Grad kalt werden kann. Wetterexperte Dominik Jung von wetter.net  spricht von einem eisigen Ostwind, der die Erfrierungsgefahr noch  weiter verstärkt und *gefühlte -30 Grad* mit sich bringen kann. Die  Tageshöchstwerte liegen ebenfalls nur bei rauen -10 bis -14 Grad. Vor  allem obdachlosen Menschen werden diese Minusgrade zu schaffen machen."


->


----------



## murmel04 (29. Januar 2012)

@ greenhorn-biker,

vielleicht geht es ja dann aufwärts

dann hatten wir ja alles, ein bisschen weiss und kälte, das langt dann für winter, mehr brauch ich nicht.

hätte dann gerne die wetterlage wie im letzten jahr ganz llllaaaaannnngggeee

trocken usw.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Januar 2012)

also ich hätte ja gern mal ein bisschen Schnee.... letztes Jahr konnten wir die im Keller gefundenen Langlaufski nicht testen, weil die Bindungen/Schuhe überall ausverkauft waren, und jetzt nicht, weil kein Schnee liegt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Januar 2012)

...soeben mein reciever verreckt ist 
Der Monat hat noch nicht mal angefangen und schon is das Konto arg belastet, da gibts im Februar wohl Kartoffeln in allen Variationen und kein Fleisch  Letzte Woche erst den neuen Laptop gekauft, heute morgen noch das neue Office 2010 (für immerhin "nur" 70 euro über die Uni in der Studentenversion) bestellt (Microsoft macht noch nicht mal mehr ne ordentliche Testversion auf seine Geräte ) und dann auch noch die Studiengebühren für das kommende Semester überwiesen 
Gott sei dank hab ich für die neue Semesterfahrkarte (180euro) schon mein Weihnachtsgeld auf die Seite gelegt


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Januar 2012)

@greenhorn:
ja das hört sich alles nicht so gut an... bzw. musst viel geld löhnen die nächste zeit...

aber da gehts mir nicht anderst...


----------



## Beifahrerin33 (1. Februar 2012)

....es saukalt ist...


----------



## Honigblume (2. Februar 2012)

... der Tag fängt bescheiden an, heute Nacht ist die Heizung hier komplett ausgefallen 

15° sinds in der Wohnung, -9°C draußen.

Wir wohnen hier seit einem Jahr, es ist tatsächlich schon das vierte Mal, daß die Heizung ausfällt  

Ab wann kann man die Miete kürzen? 

Bin sauer.


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2012)

uaaah, jetzt keine heizung ist ja wahrlich nicht schön! 

http://www.mieterbund.de/941.html


----------



## Honigblume (2. Februar 2012)

Mieterbund.... hab heute morgen noch gegoogelt aber auf den kam ich irgendwie nicht, Kopf war wohl eingefroren.

Heizung geht wieder.

Warscheinlich war nur das Öl aus, dieser Wintereinbruch kam ja auch so überraschend.


----------



## Schnitte (3. Februar 2012)

ich seit einigen Tagen krank bin und der Drang nach Training unglaublich groß ist...das ist wie engelchen und teufelchen die sich streiten wegen auskurieren oder trainieren -.-


----------



## Tatü (3. Februar 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ich seit einigen Tagen krank bin und der Drang nach Training unglaublich groß ist...das ist wie engelchen und teufelchen die sich streiten wegen auskurieren oder trainieren -.-



Das kenn ich nur zu gut. Irgendwann fängt man an mit den Hufen zu scharren aber Auskurieren hilft meistens doch besser.


----------



## Momo01 (6. Februar 2012)

o ja, das kenn ich auch. Man will, aber weiss eigentlich das es echt schlauer ist noch zu warten, und es ist sooooo schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (6. Februar 2012)

ein Autofahrer  mich ganz zielstrebig  platt gefahren hätte wenn ich nicht laut geworden wäre   Der biegt warscheinlich immer gewohnheitsmäßig in eine  Straßeneinmündung  direkt auf die Gegenfahrbahn ab


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9180952"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> ein Autofahrer  mich ganz zielstrebig  platt gefahren hätte wenn ich nicht laut geworden wäre   Der biegt warscheinlich immer gewohnheitsmäßig in eine  Straßeneinmündung  direkt auf die Gegenfahrbahn ab



"da ist mir aber noch nie jemand entgegen gekommen, ich fahr hier schon seit 20 jahren "

ist leider so bei vielen leuten


----------



## Veloce (7. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> "da ist mir aber noch nie jemand entgegen gekommen, ich fahr hier schon seit 20 jahren "
> 
> ist leider so bei vielen leuten



Yepp, genau so sah das aus .
Ich wette der wußte nicht was er tat  .


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Februar 2012)

ich heute abend eine email von meiner besten Freundin bekommen habe in der sie mir erklärt hat, dass sie sich anscheinend in meinen Exfreund verliebt hat, mit dem ich fast 4 jahre zusammen war und gerade erst mal seit 4 Wochen auseinander bin!!!!!!
Ich weiß nicht ob ich wütend,enttäuscht oder verletzt sein soll...momentan fühl ich mich einfach nur leer und alleine!
Sie war meine größte Stütze und der Zufluchtsort wenn es mir schlecht ging und jetzt weiß ich niemanden mit dem ich darüber reden könnte, weil mich niemand so gut verstanden hat und kannte wie sie...


----------



## BineMX (8. Februar 2012)

ohhh... das ist echt bitter    und  ja wohl echt zum :kotz: und überhaupt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















!!!!!!!


----------



## chayenne06 (25. Februar 2012)

...weil ich eben den ganzen Tag im Möbelgeschäft verbracht habe... Und immer noch ohne Küche nach Hause bin 
Die ausgesuchte Küche, die ich vor 4 Wochen hab durchplanen lassen, gefällt mir nicht mehr ganz so gut, und irgendwie bin ich mir da mit den Farben wieder unschlüssig... Und eine andere Küche hat die "schöneren" Farben, aber die ist von der Qualität nicht so hoch wie die andere.. Hmmmm. Wer die Wahl hat...


----------



## alet08 (25. Februar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...weil ich eben den ganzen Tag im Möbelgeschäft verbracht habe... Und immer noch ohne Küche nach Hause bin
> Die ausgesuchte Küche, die ich vor 4 Wochen hab durchplanen lassen, gefällt mir nicht mehr ganz so gut, und irgendwie bin ich mir da mit den Farben wieder unschlüssig... Und eine andere Küche hat die "schöneren" Farben, aber die ist von der Qualität nicht so hoch wie die andere.. Hmmmm. Wer die Wahl hat...



...auf die Köchin kommt´s  an


----------



## Tatü (25. Februar 2012)

Am besten noch einmal drüber schlafen oder doch lieber nur einen Campingkocher kaufen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Februar 2012)

...oder eine gute Freundin mitnehmen, es hilft manchmal wenn man eine Person dabei hat die einen gut kennt und weiß was man möchte  
Sie sieht die Vor- und Nachteile aus einer objektiveren Sicht, weil manchmal hat man sich einfach in was verliebt, wo man eigentlich weiß, dass man es später bereuen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (26. Februar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ich heute abend eine email von meiner besten Freundin bekommen habe in der sie mir erklärt hat, dass sie sich anscheinend in meinen Exfreund verliebt hat, mit dem ich fast 4 jahre zusammen war und gerade erst mal seit 4 Wochen auseinander bin!!!!!!
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich wütend,enttäuscht oder verletzt sein soll...momentan fühl ich mich einfach nur leer und alleine!
> Sie war meine größte Stütze und der Zufluchtsort wenn es mir schlecht ging und jetzt weiß ich niemanden mit dem ich darüber reden könnte, weil mich niemand so gut verstanden hat und kannte wie sie...



...schwer, etwas dazu zu sagen.

Wenn es wirklich Deine beste Freundin ist, also eine wirklich _echte _Freundin und Du diese  Freundschaft nicht aufgeben möchtest, dann rede mit ihr darüber.
Ändern kannst Du es eh nicht und man kann auch nicht aussuchen, in wen man sich verliebt, da entscheidet einfach das Herz.
So weh es Dir auch tut.

Eine echte Freundschaft ist viel zu wertvoll und sehr selten heutzutage geworden.

Die Zeit heilt alle Wunden, blöder Spruch, stimmt aber.

Hoffe alles Gute für Eure Freundschaft,

LG, Principiante!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Februar 2012)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...schwer, etwas dazu zu sagen.
> 
> Wenn es wirklich Deine beste Freundin ist, also eine wirklich _echte _Freundin und Du diese  Freundschaft nicht aufgeben möchtest, dann rede mit ihr darüber.
> Ändern kannst Du es eh nicht und man kann auch nicht aussuchen, in wen man sich verliebt, da entscheidet einfach das Herz.
> ...


Hmm...was soll man da noch reden?Es ist einfach so, un angeblich haben sich Gefühle entwickelt von beiden Seiten, aber ich weiß nicht wie lange da schon was im busch ist und ob vllt schon was war als es gekrieselt hat  Wenn es so wäre wird es auch keiner von beiden zugeben, also bringt meiner Meinung nach reden nicht wirklich viel 
Hab erst mal den Kontakt abgebrochen und mal sehen was in nem halben Jahr oder so ist wenn "Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist"
Brauch jetzt erstma Zeit und Abstand, weil man will sich einfach nicht seine beste Freundin und seinen Ex bildhaft zusammen vorstellen :kotzas is ja fast schon so als ob man seine Eltern ertappen würde


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Februar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...oder eine gute Freundin mitnehmen, es hilft manchmal wenn man eine Person dabei hat die einen gut kennt und weiß was man möchte
> Sie sieht die Vor- und Nachteile aus einer objektiveren Sicht, weil manchmal hat man sich einfach in was verliebt, wo man eigentlich weiß, dass man es später bereuen wird



leider nicht so einfach, denn ne beste freundin hab ich eigentlich nicht  zumindest nicht in meiner nähe... noch dazu sind geschmäcker verschieden.
ach ich weiß auch nicht. da es ja ein größerer Betrag ist sollte es dann halt schon gefallen. wobei im prinzip es so viele Küchen gibt die mir gefallen. aber irgendwie soll es auch in die Wohnung passen (Fliesenspiegel in der Küche bereits vorhanden). Da kann ich schlecht zu grau-braun gemusterten Fliesen mit ner top modern glänzenden ocean metallic Front daher kommen (was vor 4 Wochen noch mein "Plan" war). So sehe ich das jetzt... oh weia...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Februar 2012)

nimm was schlichtes, einfaches, neutrales, woran Du Dich auch nach 5 Jahren nicht sattsiehst 
Das Drumherum (Wände, Deko etc) kannst Du immer wieder ändern, so ne Küche haste erstmal am Hals 

Ich wüsste ganz genau welche Küche ich will, mir fehlen nur die passenden 4 Wände dazu  Und das Geld


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Februar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nimm was schlichtes, einfaches, neutrales, woran Du Dich auch nach 5 Jahren nicht sattsiehst
> Das Drumherum (Wände, Deko etc) kannst Du immer wieder ändern, so ne Küche haste erstmal am Hals
> 
> Ich wüsste ganz genau welche Küche ich will, mir fehlen nur die passenden 4 Wände dazu  Und das Geld



was für ne Küche willst du denn? 
ich dachte auch ich wüsste was ich will


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Februar 2012)

die "grifflose" von Siematic, die meine Eltern schon in den 70en hatten, ein Klassiker 

edit: haha, jetzt unterhalten wir uns hier schon über Küchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (26. Februar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> die "grifflose" von Siematic, die meine Eltern schon in den 70en hatten, ein Klassiker
> 
> edit: haha, jetzt unterhalten wir uns hier schon über Küchen



ich wäre auch froh wenn ich genau wüsste was ich will 
einerseits muss man viel anschauen, andererseits hat man dann auch die Qual...


----------



## Horstelix (26. Februar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ... (Fliesenspiegel in der Küche bereits vorhanden)


Servus (bin auch gleich wieder weg hier)

Laß Dich doch vom Fliesenspiegel nicht abhalten. Der läßt sich auch mit vorgesetzten Verkleidungen "verstecken". Und die gibts in allen möglichen Farben/Dekoren. Frag einfach mal beim Küchenplaner nach.


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Februar 2012)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Servus (bin auch gleich wieder weg hier)
> 
> Laß Dich doch vom Fliesenspiegel nicht abhalten. Der läßt sich auch mit vorgesetzten Verkleidungen "verstecken". Und die gibts in allen möglichen Farben/Dekoren. Frag einfach mal beim Küchenplaner nach.



aber das kostet doch einen haufen extra!! oder ?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Februar 2012)

google doch einfach mal unter "fliesenspiegel verkleiden"
hab da auf die Schnelle das hier gefunden http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,8,119708/Fliesenspiegel-in-der-Kueche-verkleiden.html und ich finde da sind ein paar interessante Tipps dabei  nicht vom "chefkoch" abschrecken lassen 
kommt halt drauf an ob es mietwohnung ist oder nicht und ob un wenn dann was du verändern darfst 
die einfachste und billigste Variante finde ich ist, die fliesen in der wunschfarbe zu lackieren, ich denke wenn du unkomplizierte farbe wie weiß oder so nimmst dürfte der vermieter auch nichts dagegen haben, falls es so wäre  http://www.fliesenfarbe-fliesenlack.de/


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Februar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> google doch einfach mal unter "fliesenspiegel verkleiden"
> hab da auf die Schnelle das hier gefunden http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,8,119708/Fliesenspiegel-in-der-Kueche-verkleiden.html und ich finde da sind ein paar interessante Tipps dabei  nicht vom "chefkoch" abschrecken lassen
> kommt halt drauf an ob es mietwohnung ist oder nicht und ob un wenn dann was du verändern darfst
> die einfachste und billigste Variante finde ich ist, die fliesen in der wunschfarbe zu lackieren, ich denke wenn du unkomplizierte farbe wie weiß oder so nimmst dürfte der vermieter auch nichts dagegen haben, falls es so wäre  http://www.fliesenfarbe-fliesenlack.de/



danke! ich denke, da es eine Mietwohnung ist, dass ich da nicht so viel verändern darf. an sich passt der Fliesenspiegel ja, also es gibt bestimmt schlimmere   passe nun die Küche dem Fliesenspiegel an, und ich denke, die Küche die ich gestern noch gesehen habe, die zwar qualitativ nicht so hochwertig ist, passt aber besser in die Wohnung - hat ein wenig was vom "alpenhütten-chalet" stil, zumindest von der holzart her. das dürfte auch zum Fliesenspiegel passen.. 

ups- jetzt sind wir wirklich ab vom bike - forum


----------



## MelleD (28. Februar 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand einen guten Tipp zum Entspannen/Abschalten geben?
Wanne, Wein und Buch funzen nicht mehr, biken schon lange nicht mehr... Und die Arbeit wird immer stressiger.

Arbeitskollegin hat sich nen individuelles Arbeitsverbot verschreiben lassen, weil sie in der 10. Woche schwanger ist und sie angeblich dem psychischem Stress auf der Arbeit nicht mehr gewachsen ist (meiner Meinung nach hatte sie den lauesten Job, saß 5 Stunden am Tag rum und machte nichts..).
Altweiber war sie dann wohl feiern und postete über Fratzenbuch lustige Partypics.. Fail 
Nu arbeite ich für zwei und schmeiss nebenbei noch das ganze Büro organisatorisch.


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2012)

meld´dich auch mal ne woche krank - w irkt wunder !  gute erholung !!!


----------



## Bettina (28. Februar 2012)

MelleD schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand einen guten Tipp zum Entspannen/Abschalten geben?
> Wanne, Wein und Buch funzen nicht mehr, biken schon lange nicht mehr... Und die Arbeit wird immer stressiger.
> ....



Mein Tipp ist folge dieser Weisheit, dann wird es wirklich leichter:
Gib mir Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann;
gib mir den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann;
und gib mir die Weisheit, das eine vom anderen zu unterscheiden. 

Gruß B


----------



## Honigblume (28. Februar 2012)

Auf das Level, daß man darüber nachdenkt (finde die drei Aussagen sehr weise) muß man erst mal wieder kommen.

Ächz, kann auch ein Lied davon singen, daß es mehr als schwer ist zu entspannen...


----------



## murmel04 (28. Februar 2012)

denke das entspannungsproblem haben wir alle irgendwie, kann auch ein lied davon singen

und das problem mit der entspannung auf gelben zettel ist, es schränkt einem beim entspannen schon sehr ein, man kann ja leider dann einige dinge nicht so machen, das die entspannung dabei eintritt

ist manchmal wie im hamsterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2012)

ja , aber mal 1 woche auf der couch rumlümmeln und die anderen den dreck  machen  lassen , entspannt auch ungemein . manchmal muss man sich zwingen , egoist zu sein , sonst wird man nur verarscht ! .-schöne retswoche noch .-


----------



## Veloce (28. Februar 2012)

MelleD schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand einen guten Tipp zum Entspannen/Abschalten geben?
> Wanne, Wein und Buch funzen nicht mehr, biken schon lange nicht mehr... Und die Arbeit wird immer stressiger.



Schnapp Dir ein Paar passable Turnschuhe und geh eine kleine Runde joggen . Wenn Du `s nicht gewöhnt bist reichen zwei  Kilometer .
Oder versenk Dich einen Abend in die  Sauna .

Als Selbstständige kenne ich die Schwierigkeit zu Entspannen .


----------



## scarecrow (29. Februar 2012)

ich heute so müde bin. Will nach Hause auf meine Couch aber dann beschwer sich mein Bügeleisen. Habe versprochen, das wir uns heute Abend zusammen um die Wäsche kümmern


----------



## Snap4x (7. März 2012)

Weill... meine Freundin und ich jetzt auseinander sind nach mehr als 2 Jahren...
Das ist nicht das schlimme... nur das sie kurz bevor wir uns getrennt haben  schon einen neuen hatte  Hab halt noch die Zugangsdaten auf den PC von ihr und konnte halt alles genau lesen .... ich weiß das macht man nicht, aber was soll man machen???
Naja, ist halt nur doof. Wäre das in einer Woche oder so passiert wäre es mir wahrscheinlich egal, aber dieses, das es sogar in der Beziehung noch war.... und jetzt auch dann direkt so.. *fröhlich* als wenn sie schon lange davor ... ach...
Aber ansonsten ist alles gut 
Bin jetzt aufgebracht und muss irgendwie runter kommen ohne was dummes zu tun.


----------



## -KamiKatze- (16. März 2012)

...so supertolles Wetter ist und ich noch bis 19.00h im Büro sitze.
Mein Freund war natürlich schon mit dem MTB unterwegs und Eis essen...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. März 2012)

ich erst seit 2 Tagen bei meinen Eltern zu Besuch bin und ich mich jetzt schon freue wenn ich wieder in Stuggi bin 
Man kommt sich einfach wieder wie früher vor, weil man wie ein kleines Kind zurecht gewiesen wird und nicht seine eigene Meinung vertreten kann und anscheinend auch nicht für sich selber entscheiden kann!!
Immer diese Sätze von wegen "stell dich doch nicht so an!" "das ist absoluter Quatsch was du da redest!" Einfach zum 
Traurig aber wahr,ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Punkt mal kommt wo man sich nicht mehr zu Hause wohlfühlt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. März 2012)

... ich gerade krank werde! Mein Dank geht an die Kollegen die die ganze Woche hustend an mir vorbeigelaufen sind....


----------



## pedax (18. März 2012)

-KamiKatze- schrieb:


> ...so supertolles Wetter ist und ich noch bis 19.00h im Büro sitze.
> Mein Freund war natürlich schon mit dem MTB unterwegs und Eis essen...



Draußen wunerschönes warmes Wetter ist und man in vielen Gegenden schon biken kann, aber auf meinem Hometrail noch ca. 70-90 cm Schnee/Eis liegen


----------



## chayenne06 (20. März 2012)

...ich doch glatt heute früh auf dem weg zur Arbeit einem anderen Auto hinten drauf "gerollt" bin :-( 
Weiß nicht mal wie das passiert ist,da ich auch hinter dem Fahrzeug schon gestanden bin... war in Gedanken und muss wohl von der Bremse sein-ich weiß es nicht. :-( und da Gefälle war bin ich gerollt :-( könnt mich soooo ärgern!!!! jetzt hab ich vorne die Motorhaube mit delle usw.. beim anderen fehlt nicht viel weils so ein kleiner LKW war. Da ist nur die Anhänger kupplung verbogen. Man hat ja sonst keine Probleme,und dann macht man noch so nen Scheiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (20. März 2012)

@Chayenne: ojeh... die Frage ist jetzt, wieviel ist bei dem andren kaputt   kannst du das selber zahlen? Versicherung macht keinen Sinn bei Kleinbeträgen. Und aufpassen, wenn der Geschädigte mit Kostenvoranschlag abrechnen will, dann nur den Nettobetrag zahlen. Versicherungen zahlen die MWSt auch nur dann, wenn eine Rechnung vorgelegt wird. 
Bei deiner Beule, würd ich mal zum "Beulen/Dellendoktor" gehen, die können sowas oft "rausziehen" das kostet nicht so viel. Z.B. fragst bei Tarkusch und Fleischer in Kolbermoor.
Kopf hoch, vielleicht kommts nicht so Dicke


----------



## -KamiKatze- (20. März 2012)

Das ist mir auch schonmal passiert, aber rückwärts...
Total ärgerlich sowas. ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass der Schaden nur gering ist.


----------



## chayenne06 (20. März 2012)

Hmmm. Dadurch dass das andere ein Firmen fahrzeug ist,musste die polizei kommen und somit muss ich es der Vers.melden :-( und bei mir in der Motorhaube ist auch der Lack gesplittert. Hilft alles nix :-( 
Heut ist generell ein komischer Tag. Der Sohn einer Kollegin wurde Not operiert. Und die Kinder hier sind heut auch alle irgendwie "durch den Wind" . 

Und gut zu hören dass es auch anderen schon passiert ist sowas


----------



## BineMX (20. März 2012)

Also Polizei wegen Firmenfahrzeug hab ich ja noch nie gehÃ¶rt... aber gut. Wird wohl in den Firmenvorschriften so drinstehen. 
Da hast du GlÃ¼ck wenn du keine Strafe bekommen hast. Bei "KleinschÃ¤den" kommen die normalerweise nicht. Alex ist auch mal einem hinten drauf an der Ampel, der wollte unbedingt Polizei obwohl ja alles klar war, die haben dann Alex erstmal nen Strafzettel geschrieben. Das hat ihm am meisten gestunken.
Du kannst es ja erstmal Ã¼ber die Versicherung laufen lassen, dann muÃt dich um nix kÃ¼mmern, die teilen dir dann mit wie hoch der Schaden war und du hast 6 Monate Zeit den zurÃ¼ckzuzahlen. MuÃt halt ausrechnen wie es fÃ¼r dich gÃ¼nstiger ist, kommt drauf an wieviel % du jetzt hast und wie hoch du rÃ¼ckgestuft wirst. MuÃt aber ja Ã¼ber mehrere Jahre rechnen, und berÃ¼cksichtigen daÃ du ja ohne Schaden noch weiter "runterkommen" wÃ¼rdest. Wenn der Gegener ein Gutachten macht, sind halt das schon mal gleich 300â¬ :-((
Lack weg ist blÃ¶d... ausbessern?? Komplette Motorhaube lackieren?? --> auch die Empfehlung Tarkusch und Fleischer


----------



## chayenne06 (20. März 2012)

Ja ich hab auch wegen dem auffahren 35 Strafe zahlen müssen :-( 
Ich werd mal später mit der Versicherung telefonieren. Die Selbstbeteiligung ist dann auf jeden fall zu Zahlen,wenn ich meinen Schaden über die Versicherung laufen lasse. Und der Schaden vom anderen muss ja auch gezahlt werden. Ein Mist. Dass hat mir jetzt gerade noch gefehlt sowas!!


----------



## BineMX (20. März 2012)

ja schon echt saublÃ¶d :-(( 
Der gegnerische Schaden lÃ¤uft ja Ã¼ber die Versicherung, wie gesagt kannst du dir das noch Ã¼berlegen und dann zurÃ¼ckzahlen. Deinen eigenen Schaden wÃ¼rd ich mal schauen wie hoch er ist, denn das rechnet sich grob geschÃ¤tzt erst ab 1.500â¬-2.000â¬ Ã¼ber die Kasko. Du hast ja sonst in der Haftfplicht und in der Vollkasko die ErhÃ¶hung des Schadenfreiheitsrabattes :-((
und zahlst etliche Jahre dann mehr an die Versicherung.

ohjeohje... na ich drÃ¼ck dir die Daumen daÃ es ned so schlimm wird!! Ist denn deine Motorhaube arg kaputt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (20. März 2012)

Na gedellt und Lack gesplittert. Ansonsten gehts. Aber im Prinzip muss dann die Motorhaube neu lackiert werden. dann werde ich mal bei deiner Empfehlung vorbei schauen ... 
Was die sagen. Mir ist das nach wie vor ein Rätsel ...


----------



## Veloce (26. März 2012)

So ein " Aufroller " ist mir auch schon vor Jahren bei einem Porsche passiert .Der Schaden war beidseitig gering und hat mich lediglich 500 Mark gekostet .


----------



## Votec Tox (30. März 2012)

Schade, daß hier lauter Threads geschlossen werden, besonders schade um den "Verkaufe"-Thread. Da habe ich oft reingeschaut, einmal sogar was verkauft. Ist mir auch garnicht so aufgefallen, daß er zerquatscht worden wäre, aber vielleicht wurden diese Beiträge ja immer sofort gelöscht, sodaß wir sie garnicht zu lesen bekamen. In den Bikemarkt schaue ich nie, das kostet soviel Zeit, da war "unser" kleiner, bunter Verkaufe-Thread gerade richtig 
Grüße!


----------



## murmel04 (30. März 2012)

@ votec tox, bin bei dir, finde ich auch schade

bikemarkt hab ich bis jetzt ach wenn es 5x ist angeschaut, und gerade wo ich jetzt was zum anbieten hätte  na ja bleibt es weiter bei mit leigen.

na vielleicht ergibt sich irgendwann wieder mal so was oder jemand findet sich der das betreut


----------



## chayenne06 (30. März 2012)

finde ich auch sehr schade dass unser verkaufsthread geschlossen worden ist!!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. März 2012)

ausnahmsweise war das mal ein Thread der nicht voll gemüllt war!!
ich frag mich was da los ist  hatte sich ja schließlich auch keiner beschwert oder ??
Da sollte man sich mal eher um die Threads kümmern die in den letzten Monaten von den KTWlern gespamt worden sind


----------



## Silvermoon (30. März 2012)

Ja, stimme euch allen zu. Schade um unseren LO-Verkaufsthread. Habe zwar auch einiges über den Bikemarkt verkaufen können (meist aber Biketeile) bzw. auch gekauft, als ich das Stereo aufgebaut und spezielle Teile gesucht habe, aber Sachen für Mädels immer in unseren LO. Naja.....


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

Schätzelchen(s), ist das denn wirklich so schwer zu verstehen (mit Eurem Verkaufsthread)?
Ich poste hier nur mal die letzten beiden Beiträge Eurer Modeuse...




Bergradlerin schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich geladen! Bis jetzt war ich sachlich, aber das lasse ich mir aus drei Gründen nicht bieten:
> 
> 1. bin ich sehr verträglich und ruhig und lasse ich mich immer auf die Dynamik einer Gruppe ein (und mache eben mein Ding, wenn es für mich nicht passt, was selten vorkommt). Aber ich bin auch Teil dieser Gruppe und auch ich habe Bedürfnisse, Fragen, Wünsche.
> 
> ...





Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Liebe Ladies,
> 
> ich sehe mich gezwungen, diesen Thread hier zu schließen. Es ist mir zeitlich nicht mehr möglich, ihn zu pflegen und die leider noch immer zahlreich auftretenden Spamkommentare und Nachfragen (die eigentlich per PN abgehandelt werden sollen) zu löschen. Zudem gibt es kritische Stimmen, die bemängeln, dass hier nicht nur frauenspezifische Angebote gepostet werden, sondern "alles was sich so ergibt". Das ist leider nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
> 
> ...


----------



## HiFi XS (31. März 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schade, daß hier lauter Threads geschlossen werden, besonders schade um den "Verkaufe"-Thread. Da habe ich oft reingeschaut, einmal sogar was verkauft. Ist mir auch garnicht so aufgefallen, daß er zerquatscht worden wäre, aber vielleicht wurden diese Beiträge ja immer sofort gelöscht, sodaß wir sie garnicht zu lesen bekamen. In den Bikemarkt schaue ich nie, das kostet soviel Zeit, da war "unser" kleiner, bunter Verkaufe-Thread gerade richtig
> Grüße!



Ich bedauere den Verlust unsere Ladies-Börse! Ich habe jede neuen Beitrag gelesen und oft Sachen gekauft (neulich  super!). Der Bikemarkt ist zu unübersichtlich und biete zu wenig für mich. Es war wirklich auch toll, dass wenn Leute die Sachen in den Bikemarkt reingestellt haben, die für uns interessant sein könnte uns auch über den LO Thread informieren konnte. Wirklich schade!


----------



## Sess (31. März 2012)

wir nicht nach Beerfelden können, es geht ihm nicht so gut und darüber ist er sehr angefressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2012)

...weil der Wetterbericht super ist, Sonnenschein, 19 Grad etc. und es hier in Strömen regnet. Und ich hatte mich auf eine schöne Radlrunde in der Sonne nach der Arbeit gefreut


----------



## VeloWoman (4. April 2012)

...weil es anscheinend immer noch Menschen gibt, die Radler via Arm festhalten im vorbeifahren vom Rad holen und sich dann noch beschweren und nachm Ordnungsamt rufen _(obwohl der blöde Köter von denen ohne Leine im Park rumlief - ich darf das sagen, habe auch Hunde)_ wenn man kurz vorm austicken ist!!


----------



## scylla (4. April 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> ...weil es anscheinend immer noch Menschen gibt, die Radler via Arm festhalten im vorbeifahren vom Rad holen und sich dann noch beschweren und nachm Ordnungsamt rufen _(obwohl der blöde Köter von denen ohne Leine im Park rumlief - ich darf das sagen, habe auch Hunde)_ wenn man kurz vorm austicken ist!!



Leute gibt's 
am meisten ärgert die eigentlich, wenn man ganz ruhig und nett bleibt. Solche Zeitgenossen wollen ja, dass man austickt, damit sie sich hinterher darüber auch noch beschweren können!
(wobei ich wahrscheinlich auch erst mal "übergekocht" wäre )


----------



## Veloce (4. April 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> ...weil es anscheinend immer noch Menschen gibt, die Radler via Arm festhalten im vorbeifahren vom Rad holen und sich dann noch beschweren und nachm Ordnungsamt rufen _(obwohl der blöde Köter von denen ohne Leine im Park rumlief - ich darf das sagen, habe auch Hunde)_ wenn man kurz vorm austicken ist!!



Sowas ist mir leider auch schon passiert . 
Ich vermute die suchen sich bestimmt nicht die
starken kräftigen Radler aus


----------



## VeloWoman (4. April 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9371303"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Sowas ist mir leider auch schon passiert .
> Ich vermute die suchen sich bestimmt nicht die
> starken kräftigen Radler aus


 
das ist auch meine Vermutung.

Ich bin bloss wirklich, wirklich ein richtig rücksichtsvoller Mensch/Radler. Will keinen behindern, schalt lieber mal nen Gang runter..nur wenn dann genau solche Leute an MIR mal nen Example statuieren wollen, ticke ich halt doch aus. Wahrscheinlich sollte ich rücksichtsloser sein, damit die nicht auf die Idee kommen, das sie es ja mit mir machen können.

Und ja, ruhig bleiben ärgert die wahrscheinlich am meisten...aber seufz..das ist ja an 29 Tagen im Monat schon schwer..an Tag X sowieso


----------



## scylla (4. April 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9371303"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Ich vermute die suchen sich bestimmt nicht die
> starken kräftigen Radler aus



klar, die haben ja schließlich keine Lust, von einem Bodybuilder vermöbelt zu werden 

vielleicht sollte man sich ja einfach ganz theatralisch fallen lassen, und dann Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung machen, wenn man so absichtlich vom Rad gezogen wird


----------



## VeloWoman (4. April 2012)

lol....da muss ich kaum schauspielern ....hatte Mühe aus den Klickis raus zu kommen 

(mein einer Ringfinger is dolle dick und die blauen Flecke kommen auch gerade an diversen Stellen zum Vorschein)

Vielleicht wollte die Frau auch ihrem Macker beweisen wer die Hosen anhat? Aber um ne Anzeige zu machen müsste man eh die Polizei rufen und das dauert eh die kommen...bei einer fiesen Hundebeisserei hat es mal mehr als 1h gedauert bis die da waren!!!! Die Nerven hätte ich nicht, die ganze Zeit dort stehen zu bleiben.


----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2012)

Ich hatte am Sonntag auch so ein Erlebnis.
Schatzi und ich waren biken aufm Radweg neben Straße beim Sportplatz. Seitenstreifen waren alle vollgeparkt. An einer Stelle quert der Radweg über die Straße. Dort haben wir angehalten, weil Schatzi telefonieren mußte. Ich hab in die Gegend gestarrt und seh auf einmal nen Pkw, der nen Platz sucht und links abbiegen will, in den Radweg, aber... was kommt entgegen, ein Motorradfahrer. Der geht vom Gas, Autofahrer bremst kurz fährt aber weiter. uih uih, das war knapp und das hat mich so geärgert, dass ich den Alten (ca. 75, roter dicker Kopf) als er ausgestiegen ist, voll angefahren hab. End vom Lied war, dass er mir schier an die Gurgl gegangen ist und die Hand schon erhoben hatte. Der Motorradfahrer hätte ja schon langsam getan    Schatzi meinte, der Alte war doch betrunken. Eigentlich hätte man die Polizei holen sollen, aber bis die dagewesen wäre...
Hoffentlich ist es das nächste Mal kein Kind, dass diesem Alten begegnet und nicht so gut reagiert


----------



## murmel04 (5. April 2012)

mein auto letzte woche bei reifenwechsel war und ich dort dann auch gleich den fälligen ölwechsel hab machen lassen habe, so weit so gut.

tja die neuen autos halt so gebaut sind, dass man da nicht so einfach mal den ölfilter wechsel kann

jetzt noch ein paar tagen und ca. 400 km später ich heute morgen festgestellt habe, dass das auto keine leistung mehr bringt

ab zum fehlerspeicherauslesen und nun, tja irgendeinde druckklappe vom turbo macht nicht mehr das was sie soll

mensch wenn ich das wort turbo höre bekomme ich angstschweiß

da bringt man ein auto heile in die werkstatt und bekommt es angeknackst zurück
und ohne turbo, na das geht ja gar nicht, ok er schaltet sich irgendwann dazu aber erst ab 2500 umdrehungen, da muss man ja schon aufpassen das man nicht rückwärst den berg runterrollt.

na da ist das letzte wort mir der werkstatt noch nicht gesprochen

und über das kommende wetter brauchen wir ja eh nicht zu sprechen, endlich mal frei und dass dass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (5. April 2012)

...ich heute meinen eltern beim umzug geholfen habe...nach 30 jahren aus einem haus in eine wohnung ziehen, ist nicht gerade der hit... noch dazu heißt es ja "alte bäume verpflanzt man nicht" ... und: die neue wohnung ist noch eine renovierungsbedürftige baustelle... alles in allem war das heute ein schei... tag....


----------



## Sess (6. April 2012)

Helfe Ihnen es wohnlich zu gestalten, dann wird es schon werden.
Einen schönen Feiertag.


----------



## Lunaticat (12. April 2012)

weil... ich mal eben wegen "Schönheitsfehlern" in die Werkstatt bin und da festgstellt wurde das meine Nabe (fast) im Sack ist. (Versteh noch nicht SO viel von Technik). Jetzt kann ich mal eben ein Haufen Kohle in nen neuen Laufrad-Satz investieren, und das ganze wird nicht vorm Winterberg-Urlaub fertig. Aaahrgh!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. April 2012)

ja, aus dem ollen Sommerreifen-Wechsel-Termin fürs Auto ist auch eine fette Rechnung entstanden: Querlenker ausgeschlagen, Ölfiltergrh.dichtung. Und das gerade jetzt wo die Karre verkauft werden soll. Mussten wir aber reparieren lassen, weil wir nächste Woche damit in Urlaub fahren möchten, echt ärgerlich


----------



## murmel04 (13. April 2012)

na das auto die liebe sparbüchse

ich darf mir auch einen neuen turbo kaufen und dabei ist nur eine dichtung kaputt, tja gibt es nicht einzeln also das teil komplett kaufen

so heute ja eigentlich wettertechnisch ok, bike ab ins auto los uns am ziel angekommen, bike raus, sattel rein und dann - ratsch fliegt mir der schnellspanner um die ohren

na dann gleich mal drei geschäft in der umgebung angesteuert, nix war zu holen ist eine sch.... größe müssen alle erst bestellen...

letzter versuch nachher zumindest einen notlösung zu bekommen, geht ja auch mal ein paar tage ohne schnellspanner, hoffe der händler des vertrauens hat was für mich

was lernt man daraus, es werden dann gleich min. 2 stück bestellt

tja irgendwie doch freitag der 13.


----------



## Mausoline (14. April 2012)

Biken in der Pfalz war angesagt und das Wetter macht heut auch mit...und mich hats nochmal erwischt   Hatte schon die Ganze Woche schwere Beine, war wohl mit Ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (14. April 2012)

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Honigblume (21. April 2012)

... ich die Tour vom Verein vorzeitig abbrechen musste wegen shice Magenschmerzen


----------



## Chrige (21. April 2012)

Ich aus dem selben Grund die Tour morgen schon gar nicht starten kann. Die Magenschmerzen sind zwar langsam weg, bin aber noch zu schwach für eine Tagestour morgen.


----------



## wildbiker (21. April 2012)

Gute Besserung an die Magenkranken  Scheint wohl rumzugehen?

Pony hat heute gebockt und mich abgeworfen     Heute netten filmreifen Nose-Wheelie vor ner Schranke hingelegt, Absperrung fast zu spät gesehen, Hinterrad zu weit hochgekommen und mit beiden Armen auf die Schranke gekracht.. Morgige tour erstmal gelaufen...


----------



## bineee (22. April 2012)

....wir bis nach osternohe gefahren sind um dort festzustellen dass der lift nicht läuft! und gestern unglaublich lange geschraubt haben dass mein rad noch rechtzeitig fertig wird.


----------



## Snap4x (22. April 2012)

... ich morgen wieder ne Woche weg bin, ich kein Training mehr habe und meine ersten Rennen schon nächsten Monat sind *kotz*


----------



## kugelfischchen (22. April 2012)

.... Turbine Potsdam nur 0:0 gespielt hat.


----------



## Snap4x (22. April 2012)

Nachtrag: Weil ich morgen wieder für eine Woche in Potsdam bin...


----------



## Honigblume (29. April 2012)

Gestern war ein doofer Tag weil ich beim ersten Rennen der Saison überhaupt nicht meinen Erwartungen entsprochen habe :-( 

XKing und Matsch vertragen sich nicht (wie das andere gestern mit diesen Reifen geschafft haben ist mir schleierhaft).


----------



## Silvermoon (29. April 2012)

Bei mir war irgendwie die ganze Woche doof!!!

Eine im Bikemarkt gekaufte Freeride Short von Maloja (TanjaM/nagelneu, originalverpackt mit Etiketten) ist mir viiiiiiel zu groß!!! Jetzt habe ich sie wieder zum Verkauf eingestellt!
Hat eine von Euch Interesse??? Dann schaut mal in meine Bikemarkt-Anzeigen....

Rückrufaktion von Reverse Components: Die Trail Seeker Plattformpedale, die ich mir im März für mein Stereo gekauft hatte und auf die ich sooooo lange habe warten müssen, wurden wegen Spiel in der Achse und die Gefahr, dass diese unter Belastung bricht, vom Markt genommen und bereits ausgelieferte Pedale zurückgerufen. BMO hatte mich per Email angeschrieben, mit deren Kundenservice telefoniert und mich aufklären lassen - also gingen die Teile zurück, Geld bekommt man natürlich wieder.
Ersatz hab ich mir noch am gleichen Tag bestellt, kamen 2 Tage später, farblich passen sie zum Glück perfekt. Toller Kundenservice bei Bike-Mailorder. Da flitzt auch mal einer schnell ins Lager und schaut, ob Blau gleich Blau oder eher Hellblau/Türkis ist 
Jetzt hab ich die hier:
www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pedale/Plattform-Pedale/DMR-Vault-Plattform-Pedale-2012::26034.html

Naja und jetzt kann ich die noch nicht einmal testen, weil ich mit ner Angina flachliege und so von meinem geplanten langen sonnigen (???) WE so rein gar nichts habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kugelfischchen (29. April 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Weil ich morgen wieder für eine Woche in Potsdam bin...


  Potsdam ist doch ne schöne Stadt


----------



## Mausoline (3. Mai 2012)

meine Kind Shock macht sich selbständig 
bisher war ich mit der funktion noch gar nicht zufrieden


----------



## Itzy (4. Mai 2012)

... meine bestellte Bike-Hose zwar passt, aber wie Presswurst aussieht. Und weil es immer noch fast 2 Wochen sind, bis ich meinen Freund wiedersehe. Scheiß Fernbeziehung!


----------



## Veloce (7. Mai 2012)

war schon gestern... ich mir morgens den CD Player gehimmelt hab und es den ganzen Tag geregnet hat


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Mai 2012)

... die ganzen drei Tage am Wochenende nichts mit biken war und ich jetzt wieder den Rest der Woche ohne Drahteselchen nach München, weg von Männe muss...


----------



## velo1981 (7. Mai 2012)

hab beim umzugsstress voll zugenommen...


----------



## Martina H. (7. Mai 2012)

... dann auf zum LadiesTreffen  - überleg es Dir, wird gut


----------



## Bea5 (10. Mai 2012)

...meine Erkältung schlimmer wird und ich morgen nicht mit in die Pfalz fahren werde


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Mai 2012)

ich fast keinen Meter mehr laufen kann 
Hatte gestern meine neuen Turnschuhe an und gleich mal Blasen gelaufen  Alles halb so wild eine am kleinen Zeh und eine an der Achillessehne - sprich der Klassiker 
Wollt ich heut mal schlau sein hab gedacht ziehste Flip-Flops an da drückt dann nix und die Blasen können gut heilen aber Pustekuchen...jetzt hab ich *FÜNF* neue Blasen !! Das schlimmste daran ist dass sie alle auf der Fußsohle sind, links hab ich eine große unterm Fußballen und eine unter der Ferse und auf der anderen seite 2 unter den Fußballen und eine an der Kante  Die Sohle von den Flip-Flops is komplett glatt wo soll denn da was drücken oder schauern ?
Der größte scheiß allerdings ist, dass übers we/die Feiertage das beste Wetter gemeldet ist (20°C, leichte Brise ) und ich jetzt nicht biken kann :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (25. Mai 2012)

na dass mit den Blasen ist doof, aber nicht biken.

Mhh solltest es trotzdem probieren, einfach auf die eine oder andere Blasenpflaster drauf und gut sollte es sein.

Und wir sind Frauen, die kennen keinen Schmerz

Und den Fuss einfach ein bisschen anders stellen, dann sollte es gehen!!

LG und das wird wieder


----------



## chayenne06 (25. Mai 2012)

@greenhorn: 
das liest sich nicht gerade gut  dann schnell gute besserung! aber vielleicht drückt nix im bike schuh, mit pflastern?? probiers doch mal! obwohl- unter der fußsohle das ist echt übel. 
Hatte ich auch mal, vor 11 Jahren. 1 Woche Türkei Urlaub- gleich am ersten Abend zur Strand Disco in "ungewohnten" Schuhen gelaufen, und prombt an den Fussballen an beiden Füßen dicke Blasen geholt!! Am nächsten Tag direkt zum Arzt, aber was soll der schon tun?? lag dann mit Tüchern umwickelten Füßen am Strand  wie blöd man doch sein kann??


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Mai 2012)

war gleich blasenpflaster kaufen und drauf gemacht, weils ohne fast gar nicht mehr ging 
In den Laufschuhen kann ich einigermaßen gehen weil die recht weich sind, barfuß geht gar nicht!
Mach morgen mal Pause und hoff dass ich Sonntag vllt ein Ründchen drehen kann


----------



## silberwald (26. Mai 2012)

ich mich gestern auf der Blueline genau auf meine rechte Schulter gepackt hab. Gestern konnt ich nicht mal ein volles 0,5er Glas halten (mit rechts). Heute bisserl besser, aber toll wird das fahren dadurch sicher nicht.


----------



## Ghost78 (26. Mai 2012)

Oh... das ist schade! Sind gestern auch die Blueline gefahren . Das Durchcruisen macht einfach nur richtig Laune. Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und heute nicht so viele Schmerzen.


----------



## Tesla71 (26. Mai 2012)

ich seit einer Weile versuche eine Mottenplage (Kleidermotten) loszuwerden und wenig Erfolg damit habe, so daß ich meinen Willinentrip für heute abgesagt habe. 
Bin unter der Woche nicht zu Hause und meine Ma hat diese Woche zwar bei mir Chemie gesprüht (nachdem Waschen und Mottenpapier nix gebracht hat) aber sie hat wohl nur normales Insektenspray benutzt, das man z.B. nicht auf Gegenstände sprühen soll. 
Als ich gestern nach Hause kam lagen ein paar tote Motten rum, aber zwei lebendige habe ich auch gefunden. 

Habe deshalb kurzfristig meinen Willingenausflug auf morgen verlegt und werde heute die richtige Chemiekeule besorgen und die Dachkammer einnebeln. #kill'emall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Mai 2012)

Pheromonfallen helfen... 
bei uns hat auch geholfen, dass die Nachbarn unter uns ausgezogen sind


----------



## Tesla71 (26. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Pheromonfallen helfen...
> bei uns hat auch geholfen, dass die Nachbarn unter uns ausgezogen sind



Yep, die Fallen habe ich auch besorgt. Leider hatten sie kein spezifisches Mottenspray. Das muß noch warten.

Die Nachbarn drunter sind nicht schuld (Einfamilienhaus). 
Das Viechzeug sitzt nur im Dach. Ich bin nur am Wochenende zu Hause und vor den Fenstern hängen Fliegengitter. 
Ich fürchte ja, ich habe das Zeug von irgendwoher mitgebracht, da ich u.a. eine Larve in der Vergrößerungsfalte meines Koffers gefunden habe.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Mai 2012)

wenn die einmal da sind... wirklich schwer wieder loszuwerden!
Aber mit Fliegengitter un den Fallen solltest Du das in den Griff bekommen


----------



## silberwald (26. Mai 2012)

Ghost78 schrieb:


> Oh... das ist schade! Sind gestern auch die Blueline gefahren . Das Durchcruisen macht einfach nur richtig Laune. Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und heute nicht so viele Schmerzen.



Danke, aber mit 2 Paracetamol über den Tag (mit Cappuchinogeschmack) ging das einwandfrei.

Blöder ist, das die GoPro trotz 8 GB Karte meine gute Abfahrt auf der ProLine nicht aufgenommen hat. Komisch war nur, daß nach der Full Anzeige nur 5 GB drauf waren. Na ja, muss ich sie morgen halt noch mal fahren .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Mai 2012)

... Der Tag eigentlich total Super war. Mit ein paar bekannten ne kleine endurotour gemacht, nette trails Gefahren, mich über die neue Gabel gefreut... Und dann kracht mir kurz vor dr Haustür (zum glück nicht auf der Autobahn !!!) das Bike vom heckgepackträger weil sich die Schelle gelöst hatte ... Jetzt muss ich mir nen neuen Lenker kaufen, das ist mit voller Wucht draufgeknallt, auf die Straße...  Dem restlichen Bike ist zum Glück nichts passiert, Glück im Unglück 

Ärgert mich jetzt aber total...   und an jetzt kommt immer ne siherheitsschlaufe dran!!


(iPhone Tippfehler inklusive  )


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ...  Und dann kracht mir kurz vor dr Haustür (zum glück nicht auf der Autobahn !!!) das Bike vom heckgepackträger weil sich die Schelle gelöst hatte ...



Oh nein!!! So ein Sch....! Da würde ich mich aber auch total drüber ärgern  Aber solange "nur" der Lenker als Schwund zu verzeichnen ist, haste echt Glück im Unglück gehabt!
Bin ja froh, dass mein Bike in mein kleines Auto passt, ist zwar ein bißchen mit Action verbunden (Vorderrad raus und dann geschickt anheben und irgendwie rein mit). Mit nem Heckträger hätte ich mich nur schwer anfreunden können, obwohls sicherlich angenehmer ist - schon aus Platzgründen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Mai 2012)

ja, da hatte ich wirklich Glück...
Lenker tauschen ist zwar teuer, aber das muss jetzt eben sein...
Auf langen Strecken sichern wir die Bikes immer mit einem extra Zurrgurt... ich weiß auch nicht wie sich diese Drecks-Halterung gestern loslösen konnte, die war ja sogar abgeschlossen... und es war ja auch nicht das erste Mal dass ich sie befestige... (Thule könnte diese Schellen wirklich mal optimieren)
Zum Glück hing das Rad noch mit den Felgen am Träger fest, sonst wäre noch direkt einer drübergerollt 

Naja, ich seh das mal positiv: DAS passiert mir bestimmt NIE wieder


----------



## silberwald (28. Mai 2012)

weil ich gerade eben mal wieder einen Haarriß in der Schwinge meines Nox entdeckt hab und eigentlich kein Geld für einen neuen Rahmen hab (und das auch noch jetzt, weil nach Pfingsten 8 Tage Leogang anstehen)


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Mai 2012)

...weils mich bei nem Stück steiniger Trail hingelegt hat... somit ist nun der rechte Handballen wie auch mein rechtes Bein schön geprellt... gibt super blaue Flecken!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Mai 2012)

Hol Dir Traumeel Salbe und Tabletten in der Apotheke, damit gingen meine blauen Felcken sehr schnell wieder weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (28. Mai 2012)

... aber nur , wenn man doll dran glaubt ..


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Mai 2012)

@chayenne:
Ich glaub wir hattens hier schon davon...
Auch wenns umstritten ist und für Menschen nicht zugelassen, ich bin immer noch für *Tensolvet* 
Wird bei Sportpferden angewendet (die bekannterweise ziemlich empfindlich sind ) "Bei Sehnenerkrankungen (Zerrung, Sehnen- und Sehnenscheiden-entzündung) und Gelenkerkrankungen (Zerrung, Stauchung, Prellung)"
Also falls du Kontakte zu nem Tierarzt oder ner Freundin mit Pferd hast einfach mal nachfragen 

Mein Vater ist von ner Kuh im Stall frontal mit voller Wucht auf den Oberschenkel getreten worden -> Berufsrisiko  und das war das einzigste was wirklich geholfen hat bei dem Mörderbluterguss


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Mai 2012)

danke - aber ich glaube, ich lasse es einfach so wie es ist... wird schon werden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... aber nur , wenn man doll dran glaubt ..



Das ist ja der Witz! Ich glaube überhaupt nicht dran


----------



## blutbuche (28. Mai 2012)

okeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ...


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Juni 2012)

... ich eine entzündete Stelle an der Zunge habe... seit Montag tuts weh... da vergeht einem sogar das biken


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juni 2012)

hilft:
http://www.apo-rot.de/indexdetails.html?_filterartnr=0850046&partnerid=google_adwords_merchant


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Juni 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hilft:
> http://www.apo-rot.de/indexdetails.html?_filterartnr=0850046&partnerid=google_adwords_merchant



hab ich auch heute viel von im internet gelesen. werde ich mir morgen früh gleich noch besorgen. das, was ich gestern in der apotheke geholt habe, hilft bis jetzt nix


----------



## Chrige (8. Juni 2012)

es mich am Dienstag übel in einer Abfahrt auf einer Teerstrasse hingelegt hat. War eigentlich erstaunt, dass ich von alleine wieder aufstehen konnte und hatte wohl 1000 Schutzengel, dass ich keine grösseren Verletzungen zugezogen hatte. Ich war wohl mit 40-50 km/h unterwegs.
Die Schürfungen an beiden Beinen, Ellbogen und Schultern werden besser, doch die Verspannungen im Schulter/Nackenbereich machen mir noch etwas zu schaffen. Hoffe allerdings, dass ich morgen wieder auf's Bike kann.
Mehr Gedanken mache ich mir um meine mentale Blockade im Kopf, da in drei Wochen mein wichtigstes Rennen der Saison ansteht...
Ach ja, ein neuer Helm muss auch noch her.

Wünsche allen trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende und hoffe, dass ihr etwas besseres Wetter habt als ich hier.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (8. Juni 2012)

Ach du shice...

Gute Besserung wünsch ich dir.


----------



## Nieke (8. Juni 2012)

...weil ich mir Mittwoch Abend meine Bärentatze ins Schienbein gerammt habe und nun mit Verband und Antibiotika rumlaufe. Außerdem hat sich Mittwoch mein Umwerfer verstellt (denke ich), und ich als Anfänger Probleme habe ihn wieder einzustellen. 
Das Wochenende ist also total im Eimer


----------



## Schreiamsel (8. Juni 2012)

... weil ichheute eh schon mit schlechter Laune aufgewacht bin, und dann wollte ich mir einen neuen tacho kaufen, bin durch die ganze Stadt getigert, Menschen über Menschen, was meine Stimmung nicht besserte, und dann hab ich das gewünschte Teil doch noch bekommen: klasse, tralalalala, ...
Zuhause festegestellt, das das Ding NICHT funktioniert, was mir mit Polar und Karstadt schon mal passiert ist. Und jetzt ärgere ich mich, dass ich aus meinen Fehlern nich lerne ....
Danke fürs zuhören, jetzt gehsts besser.


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juni 2012)

...ich heute schon zwei mal in den Baumarkt fahren und nen Wasserhahn für meine Spüle umtauschen musste (einmal falsches Modell, der andere passte mit den ganzen Schlauchgedöns erst gar nicht durch die Öffnung der Spüle ). Auf dem Heimweg hab ich mich dann noch tierisch über so einen deppen Mercedesfahrer geärgert   Kein Wunder das diese Spezie so einen schlechten Ruf hat!!! Das war wieder ein Beispiel dafür, wie man es sich mit seinen Mitmenschen verscherzen kann. Musste hinter einem Müllwagen anhalten, weil Gegenverkehr kam. Was macht der Depp hinter mir, getreu dem Motto "Vorfahrt bei Mercedes inklusive"??? Fährt an mir vorbei, in den Gegenverkehr hinein, die sind am schimpfen und fluchen, mussten auf den Bürgersteig ausweichen (wo zum Teil auch parkende Autos standen - Stadt eben) und der alte Depp lässt sich von all dem nicht beirren und fährt seine "Kampflinie" unbeirrt weiter. Das Chaos war perfekt! Ich dachte, ich seh nicht richtig  Ja, hat der denn gemeint, ich bleib aus Spaß an der Freude hinter dem Müllwagen einfach mal so stehen??? Kurze Zeit später hatte ich ihn wieder vor mir. Wo er gemütlich durch die Landschaft gurkte (und 100 erlaubt sind)   Oh Mann ........ Da konnte ich ihn überholen ... ohne den Gegenverkehr zu gefährden


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2012)

... weil DHL das Paket mit meinem neu gepulverten Rahmen nun schon seit Freitag nicht ausliefern will, und ich so langsam stinkig werde, weil es laut Tracking noch nicht mal im Paketzentrum bearbeitet wurde. Dämlicher Mistverein  Mir fallen gar nicht genug Flüche ein, um meine Laune zu beschreiben.
Ich will mein Hardtail wieder


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juni 2012)

Ohje, hoffentlich ist das nicht verloren gegangen! Ich drück dir die Daumen! Da ist man gut dran, wenn man es selber abholen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreakmitHerz (13. Juni 2012)

Hab hier was nettes gefunden was vielleicht allgemein zur aufmunterung fÃ¼hrt 

Ich finde die Idee originell und Frau kann ja nie genug Handtaschen haben 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/43377974"]FREITAG â F60 JOAN on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juni 2012)

Aber bei den Preisen wirds mir gleich schwindlig


----------



## FreakmitHerz (13. Juni 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Aber bei den Preisen wirds mir gleich schwindlig



 ja das stimmt... Aber hin und wieder gönnt man sich ja auch mal was


----------



## Nieke (15. Juni 2012)

...weil ich biken will, aber noch diese verdammten Antibiotika nehme. UND weil mein Schienbein so gut verheilt, bis auf eine Stelle. Die will mich ärgern, die Stelle!


----------



## mystik-1 (17. Juni 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Aber bei den Preisen wirds mir gleich schwindlig



so teuer, daß kein geld für einen fahrradhelm übrig blieb


----------



## FreakmitHerz (17. Juni 2012)

ich hab heute meine Handschuhe auf dem Autodach vergessen und hab erst zu Hause gemerkt, dass Sie jetzt weg sind


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Juni 2012)

weil ich seit einer Woche eine scheiss hartnäckige Wadenzerrung hab, die mich blöd ausbremst.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Juni 2012)

ich mich heut morgen nach fast 6 Wochen bei diversen Firmen mal nach meinem Bewerbungsstand erkundigt hab. Bis auf eine Firma die anscheinend noch gar net rein geguckt hab, hab ich nur absagen gekriegt !! Ich könnt echt :kotz:
Hab mich in ganz Deutschland beworben mit nem Einser-Masterschnitt  Leider sind die Stellen nicht gerade Dicht gesät, sodass ich  nicht einfach mehr bewerbungen schreiben kann...


----------



## AnKa76 (19. Juni 2012)

ich heute Morgen einen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht habe, dank dieser blöden 20cm tiefen Pferdespur (wie kann so ein Gaul so große Füße haben)! und jetzt kann ich mir noch ein neues Laufrad kaufen gehen, man darauf hab ich ja jetzt richtig Lust! :-( wär ich bloß daheim geblieben.......


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juni 2012)

Fachkräfte werden gesucht!

aber wo 


Viel mehr Glück beim weiteren bewerben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Fachkräfte werden gesucht!
> 
> aber wo
> 
> ...



Ja, das möcht ich auch mal wissen!


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2012)

kommt immer auf´s fach an  ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juni 2012)

Ja, das fürchte ich auch. Schad, dass ich kein Heizungstechniker oder Elektriker bin.  Den Handwerkern muss man ja die Füße küssen, um was von ihnen zu bekommen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Juni 2012)

Musste mir leider auch schon den Kommentar anhören, dass ich selber schuld bin wenn ich sowas spezielles studier


----------



## murmel04 (21. Juni 2012)

oh je, ein glück hab ich wenigstens dieses job such problem nicht, getraue es mir eigentlich zu erzählen, hab nur eine woche benötigt um einen neuen job zu finden.

dafür hatte nicht ich sondern die pizzabotin einen sch... tag. wollte den kurzen vom praktikum abholen, und da fällt die doch glatt vor mir vom roller, weil sie verbotswiedrig die strasse überquert hat und dann viel zu schnell gegen den bordstein gefahren ist und dann gestürzt ist, wenn ich nicht schon vorher die spur gewechselt hätte, wäre das für sie echt noch schlimmer als es eh schon war ausgegangen

na ich wünsch ihr auf jeden fall gute besserung.


----------



## Sickgirl (24. Juni 2012)

weil es ich gestern übelst gestürzt bin und heute nicht fahren kann.

Über dem linken Beckenknochen habe ich eine fette Prellung und der rechte Arm, mit dem ich an der Schranke eingefädelt habe ist auch dick.

Mir graust es schon vor morgen, ich muß in der Arbeit den ganzen Tag rumstehen und laufen, vor allem den dummen Komentaren der Kollegen (alles Nichtbiker)

Ich kann euch nur raten, stopft nie irgendwelches sperriges Zeug in eure Trikottaschen und auch ein Rucksack ist nicht verkehrt (ich hatte leider keinen auf)


----------



## Veloce (24. Juni 2012)

Ui , ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung . Bin vor Jahren auch mal über den Lenker  abgestiegen mit Beckenprellung und diversen  anderen Prellungen und Schürfwunden . Ohne Hilfe ausm Bett aufstehen ging die ersten zwei Wochen gar nicht .
Weiß schon warum ich meine Trikotaschen so akribisch packe  .


----------



## MissQuax (24. Juni 2012)

@sickgirl

Ich wünsche gute und schnelle Besserung, damit du bald wieder biken kannst und keine Schmerzen mehr hast!

Und wegen der blöden Kollegen-Kommentare: einfach ignorieren! Sind wohl überwiegend Nichtsportler - wer nur auf dem Sofa hockt, kann sich nicht verletzen.


----------



## Honigblume (24. Juni 2012)

Gute Besserung sickgirl!

Lass deine Kollegen reden, die haben 1. keine Ahnung und 2. würden die mit Sicherheit daheim bleiben bei den Verletzungen ;-) (Prellungen sind seehr schmerzhaft).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (25. Juni 2012)

Gute Besserung! Und vergiss die Kollegen. Ich musste mir jetzt auch drei Wochen Sprüche anhören, da der Sommer in der Schweiz genau dann angekommen ist, als beide Beine und beide Ellbogen geschürft und blau waren. Nicht perfekt für T-Shirt und kurze Hosen Wetter. War dann auch wegen etwas anderem beim Arzt. Der hat mich gefragt, was ich gemacht hatte. Als ich "Mountainbike" erwähnte, nickte er nur verständnisvoll (wahrscheinlich selber ein Biker ).
Alles Gute und hoffe, dass du schnell wieder auf's Rad kommst.


----------



## FreakmitHerz (25. Juni 2012)

ich am Samstag mir im Bikepark den Fuß verknaxt habe und mir dabei die Kapsel verletzt habe, nun so ne hässliche Schiene besitze welche ich 3-4 Wochen tragen muss (inkl. Sportverbot)... und noch 3 Tage in meiner Wohnung gefangen bin 

und das wo ich grad nach meinem letzten Sturz vor 5 Wochen jetzt erst wieder 100% einsatzfähig war


----------



## Lunaticat (2. Juli 2012)

Ich Urlaub habe, schon nicht wegfahren kann und mir jetzt am Samstag auf dem allerersten Kilometer (nach einer Stunde Anfahrt mit dem Auto) das Knie so böse geprellt hab dass ich jetzt erstmal alles knicken kann. Das Wetter lässt mich nicht mal im Park rumliegen und achja, jetzt brauch ich noch ein neues Innenlager weils alte fratze ist.....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juli 2012)

... Mir heute auf der Autobahn mein Smart liegen geblieben ist, das Getriebe mag nicht mehr  ADAC plus hat sich mal wieder gelohnt...
Den ganzen Tag unterwegs für nix


----------



## Tesla71 (7. Juli 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... Mir heute auf der Autobahn mein Smart liegen geblieben ist, das Getriebe mag nicht mehr  ADAC plus hat sich mal wieder gelohnt...
> Den ganzen Tag unterwegs für nix



Klingt gar nicht gut.

Ich bin an meinem Unglück selber schuld. Wollte eigentlich heute mit ein paar Leuten im Bergischen fahren, habe aber gestern beim Cocktailmixen etwas übertrieben, so daß ich heute morgen nicht fahrtüchtig war (also Anfahrt mit Auto wäre absolut verantwortungslos gewesen). 

headdesk *schäm*


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juli 2012)

...mir heute bei meiner Hausrunde nur griesgrämig dreinschauende Wanderer und Biker begegnet sind  
Bei dem einen Wanderer dachte ich noch, wenn da dieses neue hessische Wegegesetz schon greifen würde, ei, der hätte mich garantiert vom Radel gehauen - so wie der gelaunt war  Was aber wohl daran lag, dass er anscheinend mit seiner Wanderkarte und der Orientierung zu kämpfen hatte, während die entnervte Gattin ein paar Meter weiter auf nem Baumstamm saß und endlich weiter wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juli 2012)

Das ist ja eigentlich schon wieder ein Highlight


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juli 2012)

ach, weil das ja aber auch nicht reicht, dass die Dreckskarre heute stehen geblieben ist, hab ich heute morgen auch noch gesehen dass mir jemand mutwillig 3 Riesenkratzer in den Kotflügel gemacht hat...  Dabei wollte ich das Auto bald verkaufen...


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juli 2012)

... muss meinen "Hirschen" (sprich mein Canyon) verkaufen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Juli 2012)

weshalb?


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juli 2012)

... bin schwanger


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Juli 2012)

na, das gehört jetzt aber in den Highlights-Thread 
Aber warum das Canyon nicht trotzdem behalten?


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juli 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... bin schwanger



*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!​*
Das ist aber schön 
Dann wirst du in Zukunft erst einmal so 


 Offroad unterwegs sein 

Wünsche dir alles Gute ​


----------



## Tesla71 (8. Juli 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... bin schwanger




...und darum mußt Du Dein Bike verkaufen? 

Erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Das mit dem Hirschen wirst Du Dir wohl hoffentlich noch überlegen.


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... bin schwanger



Das ist doch mal eine schöne Neuigkeit. Glückwunsch! 

Den Hirsch musst du doch aber deswegen nicht verkaufen! Bist ja nicht krank 
Schau lieber nach passendem Zubehör für in ein paar Monaten ...

http://www.tout-terrain.de/anhaenger/singletrailer/


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Juli 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... bin schwanger




 Glückwuuuunnnssschhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (8. Juli 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... bin schwanger



Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## lucie (8. Juli 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... muss meinen "Hirschen" (sprich mein Canyon) verkaufen



Hmmmmmmmh...



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... bin schwanger







scylla schrieb:


> Schau lieber nach passendem Zubehör für in ein paar Monaten ...http://www.tout-terrain.de/anhaenger/singletrailer/



Wieso Monate? Ich wette, das Zubehör ist schon im Anmarsch. 

Na dann auch von mir  

, 

aber Martina so  

 

und nicht mehr so  

, 


also ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Bea5 (8. Juli 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... bin schwanger



Alles Gute für Euch  Glückwunsch


----------



## Martina H. (9. Juli 2012)

Also erstmal:

Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche - mal was Positives im Frustfred 

... und um das mal aufzulösen:

Ich bin *NICHT* schwanger im Sinne von "dickerBauch" - eher im Sinne von "dickerKopf" - mir geistert da eine Idee im Kopf rum und um den "Nachwuchs" zu finanzieren, muss nunmal der Hirsch weg :kotz:

Trotzdem noch mal Danke, dass ihr mir in meinem hohen Alter noch eine Schwangerschaft zutraut 

Und übrigens: Wenn ich schwanger wäre, wäre das ein größeres Wunder als damals die unbefleckte Empfängnis


----------



## Bea5 (9. Juli 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Also erstmal:
> 
> Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche - mal was Positives im Frustfred
> 
> ...


Du schreibst Sachen...Du verwirrst mich


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2012)

@Martina
na da hast du uns ja mal sauber hinters licht geführt 

was wird's denn? mädchen oder enduro?


----------



## lucie (9. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> @Martina
> na da hast du uns ja mal sauber hinters licht geführt
> 
> was wird's denn? mädchen oder enduro?



Ich weiß es, ich weiß es, ich weiß es...:




uuund ich hab noch jesacht:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9673701&postcount=2029


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juli 2012)

> na da hast du uns ja mal sauber hinters licht geführt



... ja,ja, manchmal weiß ich auch nicht, was mich da so treibt 



> Du schreibst Sachen...Du verwirrst mich



... mach Dir nichts draus - ich verwirre momentan sehr viele   - nimm's bitte nicht persönlich 



> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es, ich weiß es..



... und Du bist still 



> was wird's denn? mädchen oder enduro?



... ist eigentlich egal, Hauptsache gesund und alles dran 

... wird noch nicht verraten, aber Bilder gibt es dann sicher im Aufbaufred


----------



## Silvermoon (10. Juli 2012)

Hmmm, mich beruhigt es ja ungemein, dass ich nicht die Einzige war, die das mit dem Schwangersein falsch verstanden hat 

Also, ist die liebe Martina weiterhin so  


statt so  

 unterwegs!!!
...immer für ne Überraschung gut 
Aber so lange Du uns über deine "Schwangerschaft" auf dem Laufenden hälst, sei Dir diese kleine Verwirrung unserer weiblichen Hirnwindungen verziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bea5 (10. Juli 2012)

ich mit meinem Freund 4,75 Std in der Ambulanz verbracht habe, nur dass festgestellt wurde, daß er seinen Fuß weniger belasten soll in den nächsten Wochen.....die Arztvisite dauerte 2x15 Min. - der Rest nur Wartezeit......

statt höhere KH-Arztgehälter sollten vielleicht ein  paar Kollegen mehr eingestellt werden, um die enorme Arbeitsbelastung zu verringern....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Juli 2012)

@ Martina: Haha, der gag ist dir ja mal echt gelungen!


----------



## lucie (12. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> @Martinawas wird's denn? mädchen oder enduro?



Zweieiige Zwillinge


----------



## Veloce (17. Juli 2012)

zweimal von Autofahrern komplett übersehen .
Der Letzte  hätte mich ohne mein Abbremsen komplett zwischen Kotflügel
und Parkenden Autos eingequetscht und ist ohne irgend eine Reaktion zügig weiter gefahren .
Das gibt jetzt ne Anzeige


----------



## lieblingsschaf (18. Juli 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9702728"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> zweimal von Autofahrern komplett übersehen .
> Der Letzte  hätte mich ohne mein Abbremsen komplett zwischen Kotflügel
> und Parkenden Autos eingequetscht und ist ohne irgend eine Reaktion zügig weiter gefahren .
> Das gibt jetzt ne Anzeige



Oweia!
Alles heil?


----------



## Veloce (18. Juli 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Oweia!
> Alles heil?



Ja , konnte noch  rechtzeitig abbremsen .
Die Anzeige ist bestimmt für die Tonne aber mir gings danach besser .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (19. Juli 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9705916"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Ja , konnte noch  rechtzeitig abbremsen .
> Die Anzeige ist bestimmt für die Tonne aber mir gings danach besser .



Der hat wahrscheinlich nicht einmal mitbekommen, daß er nur knapp einem Unfall entgangen ist. 
Vollpfosten!


----------



## Lykanth (19. Juli 2012)

...weil, alle kein Lust haben am WE irgendwo hin zu fahren zum fahren x.x


----------



## wildbiker (19. Juli 2012)

... fürs WE keine Unterkunft mehr frei ist, da wo ich gern am WE hinmöchte ... 
ich fühl mich im allgemeinen sowieso *******..


----------



## Streetbikesig (23. Juli 2012)

Hab heute die gefühlte 3000. Korrektur meiner Diplomarbeitsvorfassung von meiner Betreuerin zurück bekommen. Sie korrigiert mir neuerdings dauernd Sachen, die bei den anderen Korrekturen immer gut waren... Eigentlich wollte ich Ende des Monats abgeben, aber das kann ich wohl knicken.....  

Und zum biken komme ich dabei natürlich auch fast nie!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juli 2012)

Gestern war ein äusserst bescheidener Tag: Erst hatte ich einen voll unerfreulichen Termin, danach ist mir auf der Autobahn der Keilriemen gerissen und ich musste mich abschleppen lassen. Hab dann gleich spontan einen Urlaubstag genommen, zum Arbeiten war´s eh schon zu spät. Dann 3 Std. im Autohaus rumgehangen, weil sie die Reparatur gleich machen wollen. Dann wurde mir eröffnet, dass das Ersatzteil doch nicht passt und bestellt werden muss. Also Leihwagen nehmen und nach Hause gefahren. War dann am Spätnachmittag endlich wieder zu Hause und hatte 0,0 erledigt und nun um einen Urlaubtag ärmer.   Bin mal gespannt, was die Reparatur nun kosten wird.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Juli 2012)

ich heute den ersten Sturz mit meinem Hardtail gedreht hab 
Gott sei dank war es gerade an dem einzigen Tag in der Woche wo ich mit ner Gruppe unterwegs bin (heute war ich allerdings allein mit dem Guide )
Völlig blöder unnötiger Sturz keine schlüsselstelle und gar nix, ganz normaler Trail und ich bin natürlich in voller Fahrt mit dem Pedal an ner Wurzel hängen geblieben  Ich dacht noch im letzten Moment "oh das könnte knapp werden..." aber da wars schon zu spät  Es hätte gereicht wenn ich das Pedal einfach nach oben genommen hätte 

Ende vom Lied war, dass mein Helm an 2 Stellen  gerissen ist und der Rahmen von meiner Brille gebrochen ist


----------



## Lykanth (26. Juli 2012)

Solange nichts schlimmeres passiert ist, ist es ja glücklicherweise nur Materialschaden.
Natürlich ärgerlich, aber besser als anders herum


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (29. Juli 2012)

... ich hier zu hause rumsitze und nicht biken kann, weil ich mich am Do überschlagen hab. Schürfwunden, Rippenprellungen, Jochbein geschwollen, winkelhaken auf der Stirn, ein kaputtes Fahrrad und verdammt schlechte Laune sind die Folge.
Und das an meinem freien Wochenende... Das war anders geplant


----------



## Schnitte (29. Juli 2012)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ... ich hier zu hause rumsitze und nicht biken kann, weil ich mich am Do überschlagen hab. Schürfwunden, Rippenprellungen, Jochbein geschwollen, winkelhaken auf der Stirn, ein kaputtes Fahrrad und verdammt schlechte Laune sind die Folge.
> Und das an meinem freien Wochenende... Das war anders geplant



ich kann deinen Frust verstehen...geht mir nun ähnlich.

gute Besserung dir und bald wieder aufs Bike =)


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (29. Juli 2012)

@Schnitte: Danke, wird schon wieder. Ist nur halt ärgerlich, ich hatte es echt anders geplant. Aber: Bike ist schon wieder einigermassen heile, stehen jetzt nur noch Schönheitsfehler beseitigen an (Sattel kaputt, usw.)


Wieso gehts dir ähnlich? Auch geschmissen? Mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (29. Juli 2012)

na dann ist es ja wirklich nicht so schlimm...solange du bald wieder fit bist 

ich habe mich beim DH Training auf der doofen Wurzel lang gemacht und dann bin ich doof auf einen riesigen Stein gekracht. Nicht sonderlich schnell, aber bei solchen Stürzen passiert irgendwie immer das meiste...mhm...naja jetzt ist die Kapsel im Ellenbogen etwas kaputt und der arm geprellt...doch ich bib frohen mutes zumindest nächste woche wieder sachte zu fahren auf aspahlt


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (29. Juli 2012)

Oh je, dann wünsch ich Dir natürlich auch gute Besserung. Stimmt, die Stürze, bei denen man nicht so schnell ist, sind meistens die schlimmsten.
Kapsel im Ellbogen hört sich allerdings sehr langwierig an.

Und Prellungen sind echt ätzend. Hab mir sagen lassen, Prellungen schmerzen mehr als Brüche. Nur Brüche sind langwieriger...


----------



## Schnitte (30. Juli 2012)

geht heute schon wieder ein Stück besser  Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren  Wenn die Heilung so weiter geht und ich mich weiterhin zurück halten kann nicht aufs Bike zu springen, sollte nächstes WE wieder alles gut sein


----------



## MeMa (31. Juli 2012)

ich den lieben langen Tag schon wegen dem netten Bluterguss und der Schwellung auf Kniehöhe humpel. So steht in den Sternen ob ich bis zum Wochenende das Bein wieder voll belasten und biken kann


----------



## IngeKoschmidder (3. August 2012)

mir gestern meine schöne Sattelstütze gebrochen ist und ich heute erfahren habe das ich min. 3 Wochen auf eine neue warten muss.

Hose kaputt, Stütze kaputt und ca. 30km im Stehen fahren...


----------



## schlammdiva (8. August 2012)

meine Schulter von meinem Sturz mitte April endlich wieder eine schöne Biketour zuläßt, das Wetter schön ist und ich mich mit ner Blasenenzündung rumschlage.


----------



## IngeKoschmidder (9. August 2012)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> meine Schulter von meinem Sturz mitte April endlich wieder eine schöne Biketour zuläßt, das Wetter schön ist und ich mich mit ner Blasenenzündung rumschlage.




Warmes Bier hilft da, auch wenn es total eklig schmeckt - mir hat das schon ein paar mal geholfen


----------



## Stobbelhopser (9. August 2012)

Crannberrysaft hilft auch super bei Blasenentzündung. Gibts auch als Kapseln in der Apotheke. Bei mir hat ein Liter Saft aber ausgereicht.

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Lykanth (9. August 2012)

...der DHL Fahrer mein Paket von BMO 30 Häuser weiter in einer sehr fragwürdigen "Firma" abgegeben hat und der Kundenservice mir nur sagt, dass es vorerst "verschwunden" ist .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (13. August 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## schlammdiva (13. August 2012)

Danke für die Tips.
Alkoholfreies Bier saufe ich dann regelrecht, aber diesmal half nur Antibiotika.
Am Sonntag ging's aber wieder mit dem Biken 
@ Lykanth hast du inzwischen dein Paket?


----------



## Schnitte (27. August 2012)

Sturz im Sommerurlaub
Resultat: rechter Mittelhandknochen durch, linke Schulter gebrochen, Linke Hüftseite durch, Saison zu Ende, genannte Rennen nicht mehr machbar


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. August 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Sturz im Sommerurlaub
> Resultat: rechter Mittelhandknochen durch, linke Schulter gebrochen, Linke Hüftseite durch, Saison zu Ende, genannte Rennen nicht mehr machbar





Gute Besserung


----------



## Tesla71 (27. August 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Sturz im Sommerurlaub
> Resultat: rechter Mittelhandknochen durch, linke Schulter gebrochen, Linke Hüftseite durch, Saison zu Ende, genannte Rennen nicht mehr machbar






Holy s***! Das klingt übel. 

Können wir Dir irgendwas Gutes tun? Liegst Du im KK und brauchst Lesestoff? Schokolade? 

Auf jeden Fall Gute Besserung!


----------



## chayenne06 (27. August 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Sturz im Sommerurlaub
> Resultat: rechter Mittelhandknochen durch, linke Schulter gebrochen, Linke Hüftseite durch, Saison zu Ende, genannte Rennen nicht mehr machbar




oh weia... da hats dich ja ganz schön zerlegt!! 

auch von mir gute genesung und schnelle besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (27. August 2012)

dankeschön.
bin in der ferienwohnung, bei der hüfte meinte ich blau nicht durch  so schnell verschreibt man sich 
mit gips zu schreiben ist nicht soooo einfach...nächste saison komme ich dafür schneller und stärker zurück


----------



## 4mate (27. August 2012)




----------



## scylla (27. August 2012)

@schnitte

autsch 
richtig übel!
Gute Besserung und lass den Kopf nicht hängen. Die nächste Saison kommt schneller als du denkst...


----------



## Schnitte (27. August 2012)

Ich hoffe dass der november den einen oder anderen warmen ta bereit hält für eine tour oder enduro
In 2 Wochen werde ich wohl wieder auf der rolle stundenlang sein um die kondi zu halten...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. August 2012)

Ohje,klingt ja echt übel! Von mir aus auch gute Besserung!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. August 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen werde ich wohl wieder auf der rolle stundenlang sein um die kondi zu halten...



Mit ner gebrochenen Hüfte? Und du meinst, das taugt was??  Vielleicht ist weniger erstmal mehr?


----------



## Neuling68 (27. August 2012)

Also jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ihr ständig solche Stürze habt, bei denen ihr euch so sehr verletzt, dass ihr zumindest teilweise arbeitsunfähig seid!?
Ist das Ganze nicht nur eine Freizeibeschäftigung oder seid ihr professionell unterwegs?
Ich war im Urlaub bei diesem Cube Woman Camp in Mayerhofen dabei. Da hat`s schon in der Anfängergruppe am ersten Tag gleich zwei zerrissen...
Ich verstehe es nicht. Ich fahre immer so, dass ich mich sicher auf meinem Bike fühle. Und wenn nicht, dann steige ich ab! Dafür ist mir meine Gesundheit/Knochen viel zu wichtig!
Vor allem brauche ich die auch für meine Arbeit!

Grüsse
Alex


----------



## Votec Tox (27. August 2012)

Hallo Schnitte!

Gute Besserung! So ein Mist, hoffentlich verheilt alles gut!
Das klingt wirklich besch....!



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mit ner gebrochenen Hüfte? Und du meinst, das taugt was??  Vielleicht ist weniger erstmal mehr?


Sie hat sich zum Glück korrigiert, die Hüfte ist "nur" blau, aber der Rest schlimm genug!

@ Neuling68
Wenn 68 Dein Baujahr ist, dann gehörst Du - wie ich auch - nicht mehr zu den ganz "Neuen"  da hat man vielleicht eine andere Einstellung? Und fährst Du denn Rennen? Ich denke, wenn man Wettkämpfe fährt, ist die Motivation nochmals ganz anders.

Ich kann nur für mich behaupten, daß ich bei meinen zum Glück nicht so zahlreichen aber durchaus auch mal heftigeren Stürzen bisher einfach viel Glück hatte (weniger Können ) in sofern kann ich nicht über andere Stürze urteilen.
Grüße!


----------



## Honigblume (27. August 2012)

Wünsche dir eine schnelle Genesung Schnitte


----------



## Neuling68 (27. August 2012)

Ja und nein!
War auch keine Be-/Verurteilung von euren Stürzen.
Habe mich nur gewundert, auch bei dem Camp, wie selbstverständlich das einfach so hingenommen wird.
Naja, vielleicht liegts wirklich am Alter!
Und natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung an Schnitte!

LG
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. August 2012)

Was heißt "so hinnehmen"? Was willst du denn im Nachhinein ändern? Ja, biken macht Spaß und manchmal macht man dabei halt einen Abflug, weil man was probiert, was dann mißlingt, weil einem die Gruppendynamik mitzieht etc pp. Oder einfach, weil man was schwieriges geschafft hat und sich freut und dann für die letzte einfache Kurve keine Konzentration da ist, was auch immer. Ich glaub, wieviel Risiko man eingeht, ist eher eine grundsätzliche Typ-Frage und nicht nur ne Frage des Alters.


----------



## wildbiker (27. August 2012)

doofer Tag... mir gehts mies, weil Lieblings-Opa (92) letztes WE gestorben ist..:'(


----------



## kugelfischchen (27. August 2012)

@wildbiker, mein herzliches Beileid. kann nachvollziehen wie du dich fühlst. Mein Papa ist Anfang August verstorben.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (27. August 2012)

@Schnitte Na dann mal gute Besserung!
Sich im Urlaub selbst kaputt machen ist einfach mindestens doppelt blöd, ich weiß das.

@Neuling68 Manchmal hat man auch einfach keinen Platz, um anständig zu fallen.

@wildbiker + kugelfischchen Auch von mir herrzliches Beileid Euch beiden!


----------



## wildbiker (27. August 2012)

Danke und Beileid an kugelfischchen von mir...ging viel zu schnell... weiß gar nicht ob ich mich auf die noch kommenden schönen Biketage/Urlaub & 2 Rennen noch freuen soll...und ist viel zu ruhig im Haus geworden  fehlt jemand, könntn ganzn Tag heuln...
Jetz stehn noch 2 große Haushaltsauflösungen bevor...


----------



## schlammdiva (27. August 2012)

@Schnitte: Gute Besserung und halt die Ohren steif.

@wildbiker und kugelfischchen: Herzliches Beileid an euch, darf garnicht dran denken, wie ich mich fühlen würde.


----------



## Schnitte (28. August 2012)

Mein beileid, einen geliebten Menschen zu verlieren ist der größte schmerz den es gibt.
Bleibt stark und lasst euch nicht unterkriegen


----------



## scylla (28. August 2012)

@wildbiker 
herzliches beileid! 92 ist aber auch ein sehr stolzes alter. er hat seine zeit sicher genossen, mit lieben menschen um sich.

@kugelfischchen auch dir herzliches beileid!


----------



## Tesla71 (28. August 2012)

@wildbiker und @kugelfischchen
Herzliches Beileid. Wünsche Euch beiden viel Kraft. Es ist nicht leicht, einen geliebten Menschen zu verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (28. August 2012)

@wildbiker und kugelfischen: Mein herzliches Beileid! Wünsche euch viel Kraft in der schweren Zeit!


----------



## kugelfischchen (28. August 2012)

@wildbiker, wünsch dir viel Kraft, du wirst sie brauchen. 


@all, ein liebes Dankeschön für die Anteilnahme.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (29. August 2012)

... der Physio und der Orhopäde sich einig sind und das bestätigen, was ich ja nun leider schon etwas länger bemerkt habe: Das Fußgelenk ist ordentlich verklebt! 
Die Hoffnung auf Radeln bzw. generelle Sporterlaubnis schiebt sich deutlich nach hinten. Vielleicht wird das was in 6-8 Wochen... Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zum Schluß.


----------



## Schnitte (30. August 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> ... der Physio und der Orhopäde sich einig sind und das bestätigen, was ich ja nun leider schon etwas länger bemerkt habe: Das Fußgelenk ist ordentlich verklebt!
> Die Hoffnung auf Radeln bzw. generelle Sporterlaubnis schiebt sich deutlich nach hinten. Vielleicht wird das was in 6-8 Wochen... Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zum Schluß.



gute Besserung, ich leide mit dir was das Radfahren anbetrifft...


----------



## Schreiamsel (31. August 2012)

Dauerregen und Dauerhusten ... und ne Patientin hat im Internet über mich geschrieben, dass sie ihr Problem bei mir nicht loswerden konnte und sich abgewimmelt gefühlt hat. Doofer Tag.


----------



## Nieke (1. September 2012)

@Schreiamsel: Kopf hoch. Ich kann das Gefühl wenn man so etwas liest sehr gut nachvollziehen - gibts in meinem Job leider auch. Dennoch: es ist nur ein Mensch, und vielen hast du bestimmt schon geholfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (1. September 2012)

Schreiamsel schrieb:


> Dauerregen und Dauerhusten ... und ne Patientin hat im Internet über mich geschrieben, dass sie ihr Problem bei mir nicht loswerden konnte und sich abgewimmelt gefühlt hat. Doofer Tag.



es gibt menschen die einfach immer meckern müssen. Kopf hoch


----------



## Schreiamsel (1. September 2012)

Danke Euch beiden, heute gehts auch schon wieder besser


----------



## VeloWoman (5. September 2012)

....es mal wieder so ist, das einen niemand zum Rennen mit Auto mitnehmen kann (naja will) weil man nen Hund im Gepäck hat. Könnt so kotzen! Es geht doch nur um das MITNEHMEN. Frage mich da immer wieder wo das Problem ist? Habe weder ne Boa Constrictor im Gepäck noch nen Krokodil 

Und wieder ein WE im Wohnzimmer...was wünscht man sich mehr?


----------



## murmel04 (6. September 2012)

Oh man ich könnte :kotz:und es ist der 5. Tag meines Urlaubs im Allgäu und seit 4 Tagen höre ich das Wetter wird besser und nun regnet es auch noch. 

Finde den Dauernebel bzw. diese tiefen Wolken schon mehr als besch..., aber nun auch noch regen.

Fazit - kein Urlaub mehr in Deuschland, kann mir echt nicht mehr vorstellen.

Gibt es halt keine Bikeurlaube mehr. Lieber in den Flieger und ab in die Sonne.

Das Geld für sowas was für mich dann kein Urlaub ist, kann ich mir echt sparen.

lg


----------



## scylla (6. September 2012)

Urlaub und Regen ist echt besch***, ich fühle mit dir!



murmel04 schrieb:


> Gibt es halt keine Bikeurlaube mehr. Lieber in den Flieger und ab in die Sonne.


 
wieso das denn? Bike mit in den Flieger, und ab in die Sonne


----------



## murmel04 (6. September 2012)

Q scylla, danke vor allem es ist ja schon das 2x in diesem Jahr

warum ohne, bin alleine unterwegs (leider) und das würde gerade auch meine Schrauberkenntnisse übersteigen

ins auto packen und irgenwohin fahren ist kein problem aber flieger usw. kann ich mir nicht im moment nicht vorstellen .- ich glaub ich werd depressiv


----------



## scylla (6. September 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Q scylla, danke vor allem es ist ja schon das 2x in diesem Jahr
> 
> warum ohne, bin alleine unterwegs (leider) und das würde gerade auch meine Schrauberkenntnisse übersteigen
> 
> ins auto packen und irgenwohin fahren ist kein problem aber flieger usw. kann ich mir nicht im moment nicht vorstellen .- ich glaub ich werd depressiv


 

also bei meiner bike-tasche fürn flieger ist das mehr als simpel: laufräder raus,  lenker ab, festschnallen, und ab dafür. dafür braucht man keine schrauberkenntnisse!

ansonsten kannst ja einfach zu einer netten bikestation auf die kanaren oder einem sonstigen sonnigen ziel. da kannst du bikes ausleihen, geführte touren buchen, und bist nicht allein


----------



## beuze1 (6. September 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Oh man ich könnte :kotz:und es ist der 5. Tag meines Urlaubs im Allgäu und seit 4 Tagen höre ich das Wetter wird besser und nun regnet es auch noch.



*Warum hast Du nicht's gesagt? 
Wetter war zwar nicht gerade Top, aber ich hätte Dich mitgenommen auf eine Runde im Nebel*


----------



## Schreiamsel (6. September 2012)

@beuze1 - bist grau geworden auf deinem Trail 

Danke für deine Bilder, habe nämlich auch gerade den Regen-Nebel-Wolken-erkältet sein-Koller.

grüße Schreiamsel


----------



## Chrige (6. September 2012)

Einfach etwas weiter südlich fahren, wo die Berge etwas höher sind. Da kommt man oft über den Nebel. Ich hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende drüber komme. Nichts ist schöner als aus dem Nebel zu fahren und bei Sonnenschein aufs Nebelmeer runterzuschauen .

Und was das Bike im Flugzeug betrifft: Ich habe es sogar mit meinen zwei linken Händen geschafft, mein Bike im Himalaya letztes Jahr wieder "zusammenzuschrauben": Laufräder einsezten, Pedalen ranschrauben, Lenker einsetzen und fertig. Ich hatte die Bike-Cracks schon bestochen, dass sie mir helfen. Schlussendlich war ich vor ihnen fertig . Das kannst du auch .

Gruss aus der nebeligen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (6. September 2012)

dafür hat man die berge fast für sich alleine bei Nebel. 

nur ein paar salamander sind mir begegnet.


----------



## mangolassi (7. September 2012)

Ich habe endlich Ferien, die Sonne scheint, Hotel in Lenzerheide und Livigno gebucht und irgendsoeine blöde Sehne in meinem Fuss ist entzündet/überlastet, so dass nicht nicht mal ohne Schmerzen mit dem Skateboard zum Bäcker fahren kann, geschweige denn biken
Und dann erfahre ich JETZT dass es in Todtnau ein Hobbyrennen gibt, bis dahin ist der Fuss auch nicht besser.


----------



## Mausoline (7. September 2012)

Weidenrindentee und Gute Besserung


----------



## lieblingsschaf (8. September 2012)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ich habe endlich Ferien, die Sonne scheint, Hotel in Lenzerheide und Livigno gebucht und irgendsoeine blöde Sehne in meinem Fuss ist entzündet/überlastet, so dass nicht nicht mal ohne Schmerzen mit dem Skateboard zum Bäcker fahren kann, geschweige denn biken
> Und dann erfahre ich JETZT dass es in Todtnau ein Hobbyrennen gibt, bis dahin ist der Fuss auch nicht besser.



Tierärzte der Umgebung anrufen und das http://www.tensolvet.de/ abholen. Kostet zwar ne Kleinigkeit, ist aber super.


----------



## Tesla71 (8. September 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Tierärzte der Umgebung anrufen und das http://www.tensolvet.de/ abholen. Kostet zwar ne Kleinigkeit, ist aber super.



Aber dann beim Rennen aufpassen, nicht, daß das Zutaten aus der Dopingliste enthält. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## mangolassi (8. September 2012)

Einfach zwei Tage vor dem Turnier absetzen, empfiehlt der Hersteller
Schon eine lustige Vorstellung ein Mittel für Pferde zu nehmen, aber wenns hilft. Ich fürchte der Fuss braucht halt einfach Ruhe. 
Danke für die Genesungswünsche.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. September 2012)

.


----------



## xc_fahrer (9. September 2012)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Schon eine lustige Vorstellung ein Mittel für Pferde zu nehmen, aber wenns hilft.


Aber nicht am Start wiehern und ausschlagen! 

Nunja, so manche Mittel werden zweckentfremded. Bei Jägern ist Ballistol (Waffenöl) sehr beliebt, da wird Gewehr und Hund damit eingeölt.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. September 2012)

mir soeben aufgefallen ist dass ich meine EC-Karte verloren hab !!
Gott sei Dank bin ich mir sicher, dass ich sie am Kontoauszugdruckerautomat vergessen hab (Freitag abend schon ) und hoffe jetzt,dass dieser sie vorsorglich wieder eingezogen hat 
Laut Online-Banking ist das Geld noch alles drauf, hab sie jetzt aber trotzdem vorsorglich sperren lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tody (9. September 2012)

*Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil... ich ein Ladie Forum entdeckt habe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. September 2012)

Tody schrieb:


> *Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil... ich ein Ladie Forum entdeckt habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh mein Gott - wo gibts denn sowas? :kotz:


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. September 2012)

Tody schrieb:


> *Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil... ich ein Ladie Forum entdeckt habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Keine Angst, auch du wirst irgendwann erwaschen werden und es verkraften.


----------



## kugelfischchen (10. September 2012)

Tody schrieb:


> *Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil... ich ein Ladie Forum entdeckt habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haste aber lange zu gebraucht


----------



## Tody (10. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott - wo gibts denn sowas? :kotz:


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. September 2012)

Tody schrieb:


>



als würden Schwaben was gratis hergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torque2009 (10. September 2012)

Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil... ich 2 Platten am Hinterreifen innerhalb 500m hatte....natürlich 10km vom Wohnort entfernt.


----------



## Tody (10. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> als würden Schwaben was gratis hergeben



da hast du recht


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. September 2012)

Torque2009 schrieb:


> Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil... ich 2 Platten am Hinterreifen innerhalb 500m hatte....natürlich 10km vom Wohnort entfernt.


Uih.... Wie schafft frau das?
Und wie bist dann heimgekommen? Geflickt? Geschoben? Oder genug Ersatzschläuche?


----------



## 4mate (10. September 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Uih.... Wie schafft frau das?


_Der neue aus Rosbach!_


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. September 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> _Der neue aus Rosbach!_


Selber Schuld, würd ich sagen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. September 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> mir soeben aufgefallen ist dass ich meine EC-Karte verloren hab !!
> Gott sei Dank bin ich mir sicher, dass ich sie am Kontoauszugdruckerautomat vergessen hab (Freitag abend schon ) und hoffe jetzt,dass dieser sie vorsorglich wieder eingezogen hat
> Laut Online-Banking ist das Geld noch alles drauf, hab sie jetzt aber trotzdem vorsorglich sperren lassen...



Mir ist mal was ähnliches passiert: Ich hab zwar die Karte mitgenommen, aber das Geld im Automaten gelassen. Auf Mehrtagestour in Sölden dann festgestellt, dass ich völlig blank bin!   Gut, dass es auch im Ausland Geldautomaten gibt.   Aber ich hab auch erstmal gezittert, ob ich wieder an mein Geld komme, aber das hat der Automat auch wieder geschluckt und es wurde mir wieder gutgeschrieben.  Puhhh, nochmal Glück gehabt!

Ha, und in Australien hab ich mal meine Kreditkarte an der Tanke vergessen, d.h. wir mussten denselben Weg wieder zurück den wir gekommen waren.


----------



## Torque2009 (11. September 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Selber Schuld, würd ich sagen





Wie darf ich das verstehen?
Das war Platten Nr. 5 und 6. dieses Jahr. 

Hatte nur einen Schlauch dabei. 
Zum Glück kamen aber 2 nette Mountainbiker vorbei.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. September 2012)

Torque2009 schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das verstehen?
> Das war Platten Nr. 5 und 6. dieses Jahr.
> 
> Hatte nur einen Schlauch dabei.
> Zum Glück kamen aber 2 nette Mountainbiker vorbei.


Das "selbst Schuld" war darauf  bezogen, dass ich "frau" schrieb, auf dich bezogen


----------



## Veloce (14. September 2012)

ich die Faxen der  tagelang streikenden Telefonverbindung des fröhlichen Fehlersuchens  Teiletauschens und des " gemütlichen Abdrömelns in der Warteschleife der Hotline  satt habe :kotz:
Natürlich hat sich als Entree auch noch der Bildschirm des Labtops
abgemeldet


----------



## Tesla71 (14. September 2012)

Habe vor dem Spiel eine Freundin getroffen, die mir erzählt hat, daß einer aus unserem Fanclub vor zwei Monaten einen Fahrradunfall hatte.

Ihm hat auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ein Autofahrer die Vorfahrt genommen.
Er lag zwei Wochen im künstlichen Koma, ist seitdem aber noch nicht wieder aufgewacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (30. September 2012)

Eigentlich wäre ein Wochenende Biken und Freeriden in Kloten angesagt gewesen. Beim Bikeeinladen gestern habe ich mir dann einen Hexenschuss oder sonst eine Muskelverkrampfung im Rücken geholt und beim Blick auf den Wetterbericht haben wir dann kurzerhand abgesagt. Zwei Tage Dauerregen...
Und zu allem hin habe ich gestern noch ein paar Kratzer beim parken von meinem Auto geholt...

Na ja, wenigstens wurde etwas an Büroarbeit und Familienbesuch jetzt erledigt...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. September 2012)

... eigentlich kein doofer Tag, die neue Wohnung wird immer gemütlicher...

aber heute ist der letzte Urlaubstag, 6 Wochen hatte ich frei! Morgen fange ich meinen neuen Job an, und davor gruselt es mich etwas...


----------



## Snap4x (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich schreib auch ma hier ein 
Heut is ein doofer Tag, weil ich meine große Liebe getroffen habe und nun im Liebeskummer wieder verfallen bin 
Also ein hin und her :-/


----------



## swe68 (3. Oktober 2012)

Kopfschmerzen und akuter Tinnitus


----------



## wildbiker (3. Oktober 2012)

Rad bzw. Shifter kaputt gemacht...bissl schlecht so ohne kleinstes Kettenblatt... und das im Urlaub...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Veloce (3. Oktober 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Kopfschmerzen und akuter Tinnitus



Sei lieb umarmt und versuche  " einfach " mal loszulassen  
Übe ich auch gerade mittlerweile ohne Tinitus  .


----------



## swe68 (3. Oktober 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9936089"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Sei lieb umarmt und versuche  " einfach " mal loszulassen
> Übe ich auch gerade mittlerweile ohne Tinitus  .



  Danke!
Ich hatte am Dienstag einen ausgesprochenen Sch.... Tag. Und weil die Tage zuvor auch nicht toll waren und ich gesundheitlich angeknackst, kam es halt so weit.
Mein Tinnitus ist meist friedlich, manchmal gar nicht da. Aber ich reagiere ganz klar auf Frequenzen. In diesem Fall war es die externe Festplatte meines Freundes. Manchmal glauben die Leute, ich sei bekloppt (ich habe schon mal tagelang im Büro nach der Stör-Frequenz gesucht, erst der angeforderte Hausmeister fand die Ursache - es war ein defekter PC-Lüfter). Aber es ist nun mal so, und ich setze die "Entfernung" des Störgeräusches auch durch. Die Festplatte ist aus dem Wohnzimmer verbannt


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Oktober 2012)

*@ swe*

Hatte Ende letzten Jahres auch einen Tinnitus erlitten. Hatte dies als solchen nicht so empfunden (dachte, mein Ohr wäre zu und würde deswegen so komisch pulsieren), bin aber dann Tage später doch zum Arzt gegangen, der mich gleich zum HNO schickte. Auslöser waren bei mir berufsbedingter Stress und die dort herrschende Lautstärke.

Mir hat eine Tinnitustherapie sehr gut geholfen. Diese setzte sich aus einer rheologischen Therapie, also medikamentöse Behandlung in Form von Infusionen, die dafür sorgt, dass die Durchblutungsstörungen schnellst möglichst verbessert werden. Diese Therapie wurde noch zusätzlich durch eine Sauerstoff- und Magnetfeldtherapie unterstützt. Sie bewirken eine verbesserte Sauerstoffaufnahme in die Hörzellen und behebt zusätzlich Verspannungen im Kopf-Halsbereich.
Währenddessen, und über die Therapie hinaus auch noch, musste ich noch zusätzlich Gingium Intens 120 Tabletten (ebenfalls Durchblutungsfördernd) nehmen.
Leider bezahlt die Krankenkasse eine solche Therapie nicht und man muss die (recht hohen) Behandlungskosten selber tragen, aber eine Kortison-Behandlung kam für mich persönlich nicht in Frage.
Nach der 10-tägigen Therapie, während dieser man auch krankgeschrieben wird, war der Tinnitus glücklicherweise verschwunden .

*Wünsche dir gute Besserung!!!*


----------



## Veloce (3. Oktober 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich hatte am Dienstag einen ausgesprochenen Sch.... Tag. Und weil die Tage zuvor auch nicht toll waren und ich gesundheitlich angeknackst, kam es halt so weit.
> Mein Tinnitus ist meist friedlich, manchmal gar nicht da. Aber ich reagiere ganz klar auf Frequenzen. In diesem Fall war es die externe Festplatte meines Freundes. Manchmal glauben die Leute, ich sei bekloppt (ich habe schon mal tagelang im Büro nach der Stör-Frequenz gesucht, erst der angeforderte Hausmeister fand die Ursache - es war ein defekter PC-Lüfter). Aber es ist nun mal so, und ich setze die "Entfernung" des Störgeräusches auch durch. Die Festplatte ist aus dem Wohnzimmer verbannt



Da reagiere ich auch sehr deutlich und hartnäckig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (4. Oktober 2012)

Veloce, so muss es sein! 

dafür bin ich jetzt krank....


----------



## Mausoline (5. Oktober 2012)

Tja, Tinnitus hab ich seit ca. 17 Jahren.Gingium hats bei mir am Anfang nur verstärkt und behandelt hat man das zu dieser Zeit sonst nicht, da es nicht ernst genommen wurde. Da ich mich meist leicht ablenken kann, ist es erträglich. Irgendwann hab ich dann auch selber einen Zusammenhang mit den Nackenbeschwerden festgestellt, das wollte mir erst recht kein Arzt glauben. Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich dann einen guten Osteopahten gefunden und der hats fast wegbekommen. Werden die Rücken/Nackenprobleme wieder größer wird der Tinnitus wieder stärker, auch vom Stress. Allerdings sind die Rücken/Nackenprobleme viel besser, seit ich meinen Vitamin D-Wert hochhalte.

Eure Frequenzempfindlichkeit ist sehr ernst zu nehmen, mein Chef ist Baubiologe und hat alle möglichen Geräte, um all die Messungen zu machen.
Bei mir daheim hab ich noch nicht messen lassen, ich glaub wir müssten alles rausreissen, obwohl, vielleicht trau ich mich ja doch noch.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Lori77 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich seit Mittwoch wieder solo bin,ich heut Nacht kaum geschlafen hab......und heute den ganzen Tag auf die Kinder meiner Schwester aufpassen muss...


----------



## Principiante (7. Oktober 2012)

*AHHHH!*











Wie konnte das passieren???

Mein Liebling, mein Herzblut!

Jedes Rad, aber nicht mein Ghost!!!

Haarriss unetrhalb des Steuerrohres, heute Mittag entdeckt und seitdem kullern nur noch Tränen...


Ich bin am ende...


----------



## murmel04 (7. Oktober 2012)

ich fühle mit dir


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Oktober 2012)

Principiante - wie ist dann das passiert? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*******...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (8. Oktober 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Principiante - wie ist dann das passiert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ich weiß nicht.
Du weißt ja selbst, dass ich mein Ghost nie die fetten Dinger runterfahre, eigentlich nur Touren und kleinere Trails..

ich kann es mir einfach nicht erklären, denke es ist ein Materialfehler.
Ich bin sooooo traurig...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Oktober 2012)

@ Prinicpiante: 
Bei ner Freundin ist dasselbe passiert, auch die fährt mit ihrem Ghost nur leichte Sachen. Sie bekam aber auf Kulanz einen neuen Rahmen.

@ Silvermoon: Was war den bei dir in der Infusion, wenn nicht Kortison??? Ich hatte auch mal nen Hörsturz, der mit einer Kortison-Infusiontherapie behandelt wurde, hab ich aber nach 3 Tagen abgebrochen.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Oktober 2012)

Principiante schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht.
> Du weißt ja selbst, dass ich mein Ghost nie die fetten Dinger runterfahre, eigentlich nur Touren und kleinere Trails..
> 
> ich kann es mir einfach nicht erklären, denke es ist ein Materialfehler.
> Ich bin sooooo traurig...





Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Prinicpiante:
> Bei ner Freundin ist dasselbe passiert, auch die fährt mit ihrem Ghost nur leichte Sachen. Sie bekam aber auf Kulanz einen neuen Rahmen.



War heute auch meine Gedanke. Ghost ansprechen! Ich weiß, dass Dir Dein Ghost sehr am Herzen liegt. Dass Du traurig bist kann ich gut verstehen.


----------



## Principiante (9. Oktober 2012)

Kurzes Feedback:

Ich bekomme einen neuen Rahmen von Ghost!!! 

Die sind echt in Ordnung! 



...  und ich freue mich wahnsinnig!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Oktober 2012)

Grandios!!!!  Ghost    Jetzt gehört die Geschichte in Mein Highlight heute* *


----------



## Rocky81 (10. Oktober 2012)

Principiante schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback:
> 
> Ich bekomme einen neuen Rahmen von Ghost!!!
> 
> ...


das freut mich für dich 

ich wollte ja diese Woche "mein" Rad testen, aber es ist immer noch nicht da, ich muß mich leider noch gedulden, das fällt mir so schwer.Ich wäre soooo gerne schon gefahren...
 Nunja: *" kommt Zeit - kommt Rad "*


----------



## Schnitte (21. Oktober 2012)

Zwar stand gestern mein erstes rennen nach meinem handbruch an, aber die ernüchterung über die fehlende Geschwindigkeit kam schnell. Letztendlich habe Ich mich mehr geärgert als mich zu freuen. Das ist doof. Ich sollte froh sein, dass Ich trotz der sache mit meiner hand wieder fahren kann


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (21. Oktober 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Zwar stand gestern mein erstes rennen nach meinem handbruch an, aber die ernüchterung über die fehlende Geschwindigkeit kam schnell. Letztendlich habe Ich mich mehr geärgert als mich zu freuen. Das ist doof. Ich sollte froh sein, dass Ich trotz der sache mit meiner hand wieder fahren kann



Genau, sei doch froh, das du überhaupt wieder fahren kannst. Die Geschwindigkeit kommt schon wieder. Kopf hoch, ich sag mir immer: Es gibt schlimmeres...


----------



## Schnitte (21. Oktober 2012)

ein Nacht später und ein paar Gedanken und Gespräche darüber haben geholfen die Sache mit mehr Abstand zu betrachten 
der Bruch heilt wohl schnell, doch so eine Pause fordert mehr von einem als man wohl zugeben will.
nachher gehts dafür bei besten wetter auf eine kleine spaßrunde


----------



## murmel04 (23. Oktober 2012)

mir heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mir jemand ins Auto geknallt ist,  

das einzig gute ist, ich hatte das Bike nicht dabei!

so  nun mal in der notaufnahme rumhocken und warten was rauskommt

meinem Auto gehts aber wesentlich schlechter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Oktober 2012)

Auweh... hoffentlich nichts schlimmes!?!? Gute BEsserung auf jeden Fall!!



Ich hab auch nen ultra-doofen Tag... *seufz*


----------



## sunshine83 (9. November 2012)

weil ich am 5.10. das letzte mal auf meinem Bike gesessen bin ( leider einen Sturz hatte, Handgelenkbruch, op) und heute wieder einmal ein traumtag zum biken wÃ¤re!!!ð¢


----------



## mystik-1 (9. November 2012)

heute ist eine doofe woche, weil...
ich seit montag nicht mehr weiß, wo oben und unten ist. hals über kopf, ohne vorwarnung zog mein partner heimlich aus.
mein fahrrad wollte ich dienstag verschenken, es erinnert mich an ihn. aber dem mädel war das rad zu klein
:-(

nachtrag:
und wie ich sehe, steht meine garage auch unter wasser


----------



## schlammdiva (11. November 2012)

@ mystik-1
Das ist natürlich richtig blöd , dagegen ist mein doofer Tag nur ne Kleinigkeit.

... ich vom Nacken ausgehend Schmerzen habe, die in die Schulter strahlen und es nur mit reichlich Voltaren bis Montag (Arzt) aushalte. Kam ganz plötzlich, keine Ahnung was da Los ist (nur Verspannung ist das nicht).
Naja, auf jeden Fall kann ich biken heute abhaken.


----------



## mystik-1 (11. November 2012)

@ schlammdiva
gute Besserung! Schmerzen sind übel.

Den 09.11.2012 können wir noch ergänzen. Das Ganze scheint mich so mitzunehmen, daß ich kurz nach meinem Eintrag hier bei Obi einen Abflug machte und man mich unbedingt ins KKH bringen wollte/mußte (das war wirklich doof!).


Und vorhin machte mein Jüngster alleine in der Küche das Licht an, es gab einen lauten Knall -> Einzelteile der Glühlampe flogen durch die Gegend.

Darf man hier auch schreiben, daß mich diese verfluchte schei*woche langsam nur noch ***** !!!!
:-(


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (11. November 2012)

@mystik-1: Ohje, dich erwischt es im Moment ja übelst. Kopf hoch, es wird schon wieder. Denk dir einfach: Es kann nur noch besser werden.


----------



## mystik-1 (11. November 2012)

Tja...irgendwann wird es besser, das ist die Hoffnung, wenn ich den Zustand Schock erstmal überwunden habe.
Denke, ich werde noch sehr, sehr lange brauchen, bis ich das alles verarbeitet habe :-(


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (11. November 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr, das es abgedroschen klingt:
Lass die Ohren und den Kopf nicht hängen, irgendwie geht es immer weiter!


----------



## mystik-1 (11. November 2012)

schlaflos habe ich aber noch hoffnung.
der wichtigste part in meinem leben fehlt :-(
somit wird der neue tag auch noch "doof"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (12. November 2012)

Ich habe das gleiche mal durchgemacht. Es ist sch... Lass den Schmerz zu, versuche dich abzulenken und behalt im Hinterkopf, dass es nur besser werden kann. Ich hoffe, du hast ein gutes Umfeld, dass dich stützen kann. Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft!


----------



## schlammdiva (12. November 2012)

@mystik-1
Hoffentlich kannst du etwas vom beim Biken wegstrampeln.
Außerdem wünsche ich dir jemanden, wo du mal richtig alles abladen kannst.
Ansonsten bist du hier ja jederzeit Willkommen alles raus zu lassen


----------



## mystik-1 (12. November 2012)

Radeln mag ich zur Zeit einfach nicht mehr, erinnert alles an ihn. Meide hier auch bestimmte Unterforen.
Und hoffe einfach nur und appelliere an ihn, daß ich morgen vielleicht nicht mehr schreiben muß "heute ist ein doofer tag, weil...". Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## schlammdiva (13. November 2012)

Mystik-1, drück dir ganz doll die Daumen


----------



## IngeKoschmidder (16. November 2012)

mystik-1

Wenn sich eine Tür schließt,



öffnen sich mindestens zwei neue!

Manchmal ist es besser nicht zurück zu schauen, es tut einfach nur weh. Frage doch hier mal in die Runde vieviele Mädels das hier schon durchgemacht haben. Ich weiß nicht warum die Kerls sich immer klammheimlich aus den Staub machen aber ich vermute mal das sie dann doch keine Eier in der Hose haben!

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und viel Ablenkung!


----------



## mystik-1 (16. November 2012)

Danke Euch.
Wir haben diese Woche geredet, es fühlte sich gut an. Aber seitdem kam er nicht mehr wieder, obwohl er sagte, daß er erscheint. 
Ich fühle mich ausgenutzt, schlecht, hingehalten. Fahre Achterbahn innerlich. Immer zwischen eswirdalleswiederok, Verzweiflung und Wut.
Ich weiß nicht, wo ich stehe. Keine Ahnung, ob er jetzt wirklich dauerhaft mir aus dem Weg geht...ob auch das Gespräch am Mittwoch nur eine Illusion war..es ist einfach so ein Gefühl.
Normalerweise müßte er auf mich zugehen, nach der ganzen Sache. Aber ich denke nicht, daß er das macht. 
Es fühlt sich nicht so an 

Ja, wahrscheinlich ist das hier ganz vielen schon passiert. Wie furchtbar eigentlich.

Ich wünschte, ich könnte die Zeit zurückdrehen und er wäre nicht gegangen. Vielleicht sollte ich noch weiter zurückgehen und hätte mich mal lieber nicht in ihn verliebt. Ich weiß es nicht und Radfahren macht auch keinen Spaß mehr. Nichts macht mehr Spaß. Drehe mich im Kreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss.Starbucks (17. November 2012)

Das kommt mir ja alles sooooooo bekannt vor
Ich habe damals sein Zeug rausgeschmissen und die Wohnung umgestellt, bin zum Friseur um mir meine Haare abschneiden zu lassen und habe angefangen selber an meinen Bike zu schrauben - mit seinem Werkzeug


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. November 2012)

Miss.Starbucks schrieb:


> ...und habe angefangen selber an meinen Bike zu schrauben - mit seinem Werkzeug


----------



## sunshine83 (19. November 2012)

weil man den Krankenstand schon wieder verlÃ¤ngert hat (16.12) und ich langsam aber sicher echt nicht mehr weiÃ was ich machen soll. ð­


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. November 2012)

so ich explodier jetzt mal:

dieses kleine Stück Missgeburt, das unseren Küchenboden bestellt hat und einbauen soll hat den Boden zu spät bestellt (hat ja nur 6 Wochen Lieferzeit)^^
So, am 30. müssen wir die alte Wohnung geräumt haben..die neue Küche steht grad in einem Berg Kartons hinter meinem Bürostuhl, die Elektrogeräte in der Garage............................................................

und was hör ich? was sagt seine noch dümmere blöde Alte zu mir als ich sie frage ob sie weiß wann der Boden kommt?

"geht halt nicht alles von heute auf morgen - müsst ihr halt in Teilen umziehen"



Dafür kommen die zwei in die Hölle, ich setz mich persönlich dafür ein..und wenn es das letzte ist was ich tue....
der Blitz soll die beim Sch****** treffen....



Pech und Schwefel über die beiden Vollpfeifen:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. November 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> so ich explodier jetzt mal:
> 
> dieses kleine Stück Missgeburt, das unseren Küchenboden bestellt hat und einbauen soll hat den Boden zu spät bestellt (hat ja nur 6 Wochen Lieferzeit)^^
> So, am 30. müssen wir die alte Wohnung geräumt haben..die neue Küche steht grad in einem Berg Kartons hinter meinem Bürostuhl, die Elektrogeräte in der Garage............................................................
> ...



Kann dich voll verstehen. Wenn man sich auf Handwerker verlässt, und die lassen einen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, voll hängen, das ist megaätzend. Dafür gibt es echt keinen Ausdruck mehr. Aber das sind genau die Handwerker, die voll angepisst sind, wenn man Witze über die unzuverlässigen Handwerker vom Stapel lässt. Was mich dann aber immer noch am meisten ärgert, ist, das die Handwerker dann noch meinen, man wäre voll bescheuert, und dir Ausreden erzählen, die echt hanebüchen sind, und von dir erwarten, das du son gequirlten Schwachsinn auch noch glaubst.
Glaub mir, du hast echt mein vollstes Verständnis.


----------



## mystik-1 (23. November 2012)

@ sunshine
weiterhin gute Besserung!

@ Kilkenny
wie ärgerlich


mein doofer Tag zieht sich leider seit dem 05. in die Länge, wie ein alter Kaugummi.
Fahre gefühlsmäßig weiterhin Achterbahn und weiß nicht, ob ich hoffen kann oder nicht.
Und sei das nicht schon genug, kommt noch der nächste SuperGau, weshalb ich mein Rad eh bald einmotten könnte. Wobei..geht es nach dem Mann, müßte ich zum Abbruch und könnte dann ja wieder radeln 
Jetzt muß ich nur noch abwägen..Kind gegen Mann? Das ist eh  ne schlechte Wahl die man nur verlieren kann.


----------



## Dumens100 (23. November 2012)

Entschuldigung wenn ich mich als Mann da eimisch 
auch in Umständen kannst Du bis kurz forher noch biken kommt natürlich auch auf Deinen Gesundheitszustand an aber generel gehts.
und wenn Dein Man Dich zu solcher Entscheidungen zwingt, Entschuldigung schieß ihn in den Wind er hat Dich nicht verdient. Beim Spaß war er ja auch dabei und ich glaube er weiß was dabei passieren kann. Du bist auf alle fälle nicht der Verlierer das ist ganz bestimmt er.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## schlammdiva (24. November 2012)

@ Sunshine und kilkenny
Das läuft bei euch gerade wirklich alles blöd. 

@ Mystik
Es ist bei dir aber auch wie verhext, in dieser unklaren Situation auch das noch 
Wie mein Vorredner auch schon sagte, ihr habt gemeinsam Spass gehabt da muss so eine Entscheidung auch gemeinsam getroffen werden. Wenn er dich zu etwas drängen will, ist er definitiv ein A... 
Und wie du ein Post über mir siehst, der "normale" Mann sieht das auch so.
Du musst mit der Entscheidung hinterher leben, so oder so, laß dich zu nichts zwingen.


----------



## HSK-Lisa (24. November 2012)

...weil es so grau aussieht alles. aber man soll ja das beste draus machen und ein fazit erst am ende des tages ziehen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. November 2012)

Oh man, du ärmste!
Aber ganz ehrlich, meine erste Entscheidung wär damit gefallen: "Dieses A****loch kriegt mich nicht zurück."
Und mit der Entscheidung dann ganz ohne Zwang die nächste Entscheidung angehen, Kind ja oder nein...
Ich wünsch dir, dass du die richtigen Entscheidungen triffst und es bald wieder bergauf geht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Dezember 2012)

.. ich grad erfahren hab, dass meine Oma gestorben ist.


----------



## Schnitte (3. Dezember 2012)

mein Beileid.


----------



## schlammdiva (3. Dezember 2012)

Das ist wirklich traurig, mein Beileid.


----------



## swe68 (3. Dezember 2012)

Mystik, schieß ihn in den Wind - ein Mann, der Dich dazu drängt, ist es nicht wert. Auch wenn das weh tut. Aber so ein Verhalten ist nicht tolerierbar. Gut, dass hier ein anderer Mann gleich mal bewiesen hat, dass nicht alle Typen so sind... So eine Entscheidung muss gemeinsam getroffen werden. Wenn das nicht geht, wie in diesem Fall, musst Du Dir allein überlegen, was gut für Dich ist. Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute. Sprich mit Menschen, denen Du vertraust oder lass Dich professionell beraten.

Da ist mein Problem (krank) ja eine Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (3. Dezember 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Mystik, schieß ihn in den Wind - ein Mann, der Dich dazu drängt, ist es nicht wert. .



 

Was denkt der Typ sich eigentlich? Schade das der Papst das Fegefeuer abgeschaft hat - da gehört er nämlich hin.


----------



## Snap4x (5. Dezember 2012)

...weil meine neue Beziehung jetzt ne auszeit hat.
sie braucht zeit sagt sie.
es ging ihr zu schnell.
Bin nun voll Depri und verzweifelt.
Gestern war halt alles noch normal und halt frisch verliebt und so... und 12 Stunden später ... 
hat das noch chancen, oder sinnlos? und treffen will sie vorerst auch nicht, nur schreiben...
Ach ich könnt heulen...


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Dezember 2012)

...sich mit einer gebrochenen Rippe und entzündetem Implantat ******** schlafen lässt.


----------



## Delgado (5. Dezember 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ...weil meine neue Beziehung jetzt ne auszeit hat.
> sie braucht zeit sagt sie.
> es ging ihr zu schnell.
> Bin nun voll Depri und verzweifelt.
> ...



Bitte unbedingt in's KTWR damit!
Wir haben noch jedem geholfen.


----------



## 4mate (5. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (8. Dezember 2012)

... ich total erkältet bin, neue Biketeile und Klamotten habe und diese bei dem wunderschönen Wetter nicht testen kann


----------



## Silver Phoenix (9. Dezember 2012)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> ... ich total erkältet bin, neue Biketeile und Klamotten habe und diese bei dem wunderschönen Wetter nicht testen kann



Ich fühle mit dir. Ich kann leider auch nicht bei dem schönen wetter raus. Vollstes Mitgefühl.


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (10. Dezember 2012)

...habe meinen "neuen" (6xbenutzten)  Lupine Flaschen-Akku falsch geladen  und jetzt ist er Schrott. 280 für die Tonne das ist doch zum :kotz:


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Dezember 2012)

Mach nicht so viel Wind, schick das Teil zu Lupine die sind normal sehr kulant


----------



## mystik-1 (11. Dezember 2012)

...ich auch nach über 5 wochen noch nicht sagen kann, daß es mir besser geht :-(


----------



## wildbiker (11. Dezember 2012)

...fast alle Teile fürs neue Hardtail zusammen, nur Rahmen fehlt noch, der eigentlich schon vorige Woche da sein sollte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (15. Dezember 2012)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> ...ich auch nach über 5 wochen noch nicht sagen kann, daß es mir besser geht :-(



was ist das Problem?
Ich meine, wg. der 5 Wochen...


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (15. Dezember 2012)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> ...ich auch nach über 5 wochen noch nicht sagen kann, daß es mir besser geht :-(


 

ZEIT heilt alle Wunden!


----------



## swe68 (16. Dezember 2012)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> ...ich auch nach über 5 wochen noch nicht sagen kann, daß es mir besser geht :-(



so, jetzt habe ich die ganze Vorgeschichte gesehen...
Lass Dir Zeit, da hat Miss.Starbucks völlig Recht. Es wird besser mit der Zeit. Das ist jetzt ein tiefes Tal, durch das du durch musst....

Geh raus in die Natur, mache Dinge, an denen Du früher immer Freude hattest.
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Januar 2013)

... ich ab Ende Februar arbeitslos bin!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (10. Januar 2013)

@WarriorPrincess: Das tut mir total leid. Ich weiss, das klingt jetzt vielleicht abgedroschen, aber wo sich eine Tür schliesst, öffnet sich eine andere. Ich drück Dir die Daumen für die Arbeitssuche


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Januar 2013)

Von mir auch alles Gute.
Das steht mir ende Juni auch bevor.
Kann mir denken wie Du dich fühlst


----------



## swe68 (10. Januar 2013)

Alles Gute für die Jobsuche.
Euch beiden!


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Januar 2013)

Danke schön 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Januar 2013)

Danke!
Jetzt erstmal die andere Tür finden ...


----------



## wildbiker (11. Januar 2013)

... schon den ganzen Tag beschissen fühl, 
Chance aufn neuen Traumjob geplatzt ist , gerne Hobby zum Beruf gemacht...
noch immer nicht damit klarkomm dass es meinen Opa nich mehr gibt..
einige Leute vermiss mit denen ich voriges Jahr ne sautolle Bikezeit hatte, gar nich erwarten kann dass die Saison wieder losgeht...
neuer Rahmen noch nich da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (24. Januar 2013)

...weil ich meinen Rahmen zum Bike Laden bringen musste, um die ver****ten Lager rauszumachen... 

Gestern haben mein Mann und ich eine Stunde probiert die rauszudrücken, aber die sitzen wie bombe.
Und heute hat der Schrauber im Geschäft sie auch nicht rausbekommen, was ihn auch tierisch verwunderte, nun muss er echt bei _Ghost_ anrufen und fragen... und ich warten, das ich den Rahmen zum pulvern schicken kann...


Manno, warum hat _Ghost_ mir nicht einen Austauschrahmen in der Farbe geschickt, wie das Bike war?!?... 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

..mein Kopf zu platzen droht, bei nem aprupten Temperaturwechsel von -15 auf plus 10 *grrr*


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...weil ich meinen Rahmen zum Bike Laden bringen musste, um die ver****ten Lager rauszumachen...
> 
> Gestern haben mein Mann und ich eine Stunde probiert die rauszudrücken, aber die sitzen wie bombe.
> Und heute hat der Schrauber im Geschäft sie auch nicht rausbekommen, was ihn auch tierisch verwunderte, nun muss er echt bei _Ghost_ anrufen und fragen... und ich warten, das ich den Rahmen zum pulvern schicken kann...
> ...



wie sieht der aktulle Stand aus?


----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Januar 2013)

... meine bestellten Teile leider nicht über Nacht geliefert werden.
Warten ist soooo ätzend!!!!!


----------



## Principiante (31. Januar 2013)

sandee.d schrieb:


> wie sieht der aktulle Stand aus?




Die Lager sind raus und der Rahmen ist unterwegs zum pulvern.
Ghost hat angeblich spezial Werkzeug um die Dinger rauszuziehen. Vor allem sind die Lager im Rahmen, nicht in der Schwinge. Wenn die Lager kaputt gehen, geht gleich der ganze Rahmen kaputt... 

Naja, hauptsache ich habe bald wieder ein Ghost. Es fehlt mir so


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> ... meine bestellten Teile leider nicht über Nacht geliefert werden.
> Warten ist soooo ätzend!!!!!


Wahre Worte!
 @Principiante:
Wie lange wirds denn dauern..mist :/


----------



## Principiante (31. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich den Rahmen wieder bekomme, dann müssen die Lager bestellt werden, die bei der Demontage eliminiert wurde p) und dann bau ich ihn zusammen. 
Also bestimmt noch 2 Wochen.

Es geht voran.


----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Januar 2013)

sandee.d schrieb:


> Wahre Worte!
> /



Da wartet wohl noch jemand 
Was gibt es gutes?


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

yo, purple farbene sattelklemme  (beim local schrauber) aber grundsätzlich dauert der versand von BMO und CRC nach Österreich immer etwas länger...buhuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Januar 2013)

Haha hab Gestern auch bei BMO die Sattelklemme in purple bestellt. Dann noch nen Lenker und einen Sattel (obwohl ich das schon bereue iwie).

Hoffe das geht schnell da es per Rechnung ist.
Hatte nach Weihnachten auch was bestellt und hab ewig gewartet weil die im stress waren und Emals konnte man vergessen- die haben teils meine nicht erhalten  "angeblich"- war bestimmt so viel das die untergegangen ist.

Also mal schauen wer als erstes Post bekommt


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

na das is ja mal schräg  guten geschmack hat die dame  sattle und lenker sind auch neu, chromag.
da gibts nix zu bereuen, denk an den Moment wo du das Paket öffnest  Jetzt sollten alle Zweifel verflogen sein.

Hab auch nach Weihnachten bestellt, ca. 14 Tage gewartet >.< hier geht nur per Vorauskasse.


----------



## sandee.d (1. Februar 2013)

..Vorgeschichte. Gestern hörte ich so ein lautes "pfffffff" ich schon nachdenklich geworden was kann das sein. mein freund "ach das is nur was in den leitungen" (wohne altbau, kann also gut möglich sein) 
VON WEGEN LEITUNGEN   
wollte mein rad gerade schnappen und zum shop fahren noch was richten lassen ..HAB ICH NEN PLATTEN!!!!!!! ventil kaputt, einfach so...kaputt


----------



## NiBi8519 (1. Februar 2013)

Hihi so schnell gehts 
Wie alt waren die Schläuche denn


----------



## sandee.d (1. Februar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hihi so schnell gehts
> Wie alt waren die Schläuche denn



k.P. demnach dürften sie älter gewesen sein. nuja mal nen neuen besorgen was?!


----------



## NiBi8519 (1. Februar 2013)

Haha denke auch 
Ja wäre ne Maßnahme :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (2. Februar 2013)

....weil richtig mieses Wetter angesagt wurde wo ich mir dachte okay heute gehst du nicht biken und es die ganze Zeit doch trocken ist aber gleich wieder dunkel wird und meine Funzel noch nicht da ist


----------



## laterra (3. Februar 2013)

jetzt in meinem Urlaub Unwetterwarnung und Regen vorhergesagt ist. Und Wind und Regen kann ich gar nicht ab beim Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Februar 2013)

Das ist nicht so toll, , trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub wünsch 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandee.d (6. Februar 2013)

...ich seit gut 3 jahren das erste mal wieder mit fieber flach liege und mir die decke am kopf fällt..so ein sch***


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Februar 2013)

ich auch die Rüsselpest habe


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. Februar 2013)

Gute Besserung Euch beiden! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## michael85 (19. Februar 2013)

...das Wetter blöd ist, ich ein Bewerbungsgespräch verhauhen habe und eine Erkältung im Anmarsch ist!


----------



## KurzerFlo (20. Februar 2013)

....ich heute morgen 10 minuten das Auto freikratzen musste!


----------



## _Trailsnail_ (20. Februar 2013)

Ich mich auf meine Lieblingspilatesstunde gefreut habe und in der Umkleide feststelle, dass ich zwei Oberteile anstelle einem Oberteil und einer Hose eingepackt habe!


----------



## Principiante (8. März 2013)

...ich schon seid 3 Tagen Genickschmerzen mit dazugehörigen Kopfschmerzen habe.
Hab mich schwer gemault ( Double ) und da ich keinen Genickschutz habe, ist das nun das Ergebnis... ( Sogar mein festsitzender Helm war etwas verrutscht!  )

Selber Schuld, ich weiß. Ich hoffe so eine Überdehnung dauert nicht so lange. Weiß das einer von Euch?



LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (8. März 2013)

Warst du nicht beim Arzt? Würde ich auf jeden mal machen!
Erst abklären ob alles OK ist, dann hilft nur Bewegung, die Muskulatur ist meist schuld an den Schmerzen wenn diese geprellt wurde.
Geh aber lieber erst mal zum Dok 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Principiante (8. März 2013)

Jo danke.
Aber heute geht es schon etwas besser, sonst wäre ich zum Doc gegangen, hab seid Mittwoch Ibuprofen genommen.
Aber das Genick ist echt steif und schmerzt schon noch.

Jedenfalls bekomme ich jetzt einen Genickschutz, mein Mann hat das gestern _befohlen_... 

( ...auch wenn das doof aussieht und die Jungs lästern werden, ich springe nicht mehr ohne! )

LG, Principiante!


----------



## mystik-1 (10. März 2013)

...weil die Lust aufs Radeln immer noch nicht zurück ist.
Die Lust aufs Leben irgendwie auch nicht.
Überstunden, arbeiten...in sämtliche Aktivitäten stürzen, kaum noch bis gar nicht schlafen...hilft nun auch nicht mehr um abzulenken.
Ablenken bis zum wahren Umfallen habe ich durch..aber es wird nicht besser. Eher das Gegenteil tritt ein.
Woanders macht es den Anschein nach purer Lebensfreude mit Eloxieren und Co..während hier alles in Schutt und Asche liegt und man immer noch überlegt, ob man 2 Jahre belogen wurde...weil man einfach nicht den Worten glauben kann. "Höre auf Dein Gefühl." wurde mir mal gesagt..und da kann ich bis heute nicht dran glauben.
Wenn Erwachsene so einen "Dooftag" haben, an denen sie nicht mehr wissen wo A oder B ist...was macht man dann mit Kindern, die noch viel weniger begreifen können?
Man dreht sich im Kreis, weil etwas ganz Wichtiges "fehlt". Das ist mehr als ein "doofer Tag".


----------



## Dauerregen (10. März 2013)

.


----------



## Principiante (11. März 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> ...weil die Lust aufs Radeln immer noch nicht zurück ist.
> Die Lust aufs Leben irgendwie auch nicht.
> Überstunden, arbeiten...in sämtliche Aktivitäten stürzen, kaum noch bis gar nicht schlafen...hilft nun auch nicht mehr um abzulenken.
> Ablenken bis zum wahren Umfallen habe ich durch..aber es wird nicht besser. Eher das Gegenteil tritt ein.
> ...




Hey Du arme!

Wie sieht es mit Urlaub aus?
Geht da was?
Einfach 2 Wochen verschwinden und abspannen/ablenken?
Am besten dahin, wo viele Menschen sind, da wo was los ist, damit Du gar nicht zum grübeln kommst?!?

...ich weiß, in so einer Situation kann Dir niemand wirklich helfen, aber vielleicht wäre ein Urlaub für Dich gut.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## NiBi8519 (11. März 2013)

.... weil es wieder weiss wird 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr.ltz (12. März 2013)

Mudersbach kenne ich....meine Fam.kommt aus Niederdreisbach und Siegen ......immer wieder dieser Schnee.


----------



## scylla (12. März 2013)

auch im Odenwald Schnee + Chaos auf den Straßen

es reicht so langsam wirklich 

:kotz:


----------



## murmel04 (12. März 2013)

hier bis jetzt nur sehr windig aber a..... kalt und ein paar Schneeflocken, aber ich könnte auchund :kotz::kotz:

gerade kam mein Päckchen mit der neuen Bikeshort und nun will ich auch das Wetter dazu!!!


ES LANGT!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (12. März 2013)

Also in der Schweiz ist von Schnee noch nichts zu sehen und die Sonne scheint sogar . Ok, das war jetzt fies.... Aber keine Angst, für morgen und übermorgen ist auch bei uns Schnee vorausgesagt .


----------



## NiBi8519 (12. März 2013)

mr.ltz schrieb:


> Mudersbach kenne ich....meine Fam.kommt aus Niederdreisbach und Siegen ......immer wieder dieser Schnee.



Wie Klein die Welt doch ist 
Ist in Birken, das Kaff vor Mudersbach 

Hier ist das Wetter echt übel- da ist das Foto von Gestern gar nix 



> gerade kam mein Päckchen mit der neuen Bikeshort und nun will ich auch das Wetter dazu!!!
> 
> 
> ES LANGT!!!!



Ich konnte mich noch nicht mal aufraffen um Shorts zu kaufen- hat wohl auch noch Zeit


----------



## MelliSU (12. März 2013)

Bonn meldet auch 10cm Schnee


----------



## NiBi8519 (12. März 2013)

MelliSU schrieb:


> Bonn meldet auch 10cm Schnee




Das  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























 trifft es sehr gut 

Und es hört auch einfach nicht auf....


----------



## MelliSU (12. März 2013)

Na ist doch wahr... leb´ ich in `ner Schneekugel, oder wie???


----------



## Stobbelhopser (12. März 2013)

Wenn ich mein Rädchen unter dem Schnee finde werd ich mich jetzt mal gleich auf den Heimweg durch die weiße Hölle machen.

Ich hatte doch Frühling befohlen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (12. März 2013)

Ich finds super wenn scheint, snowboarden kann ich nämlich auch mit gebrochenem Finger.


----------



## 4mate (12. März 2013)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ich finds super wenn scheint, snowboarden kann ich nämlich auch mit gebrochenem Finger.


Aber tippen schneit schlecht!


----------



## mangolassi (12. März 2013)

Mit dem Handy geht's besser.


----------



## Principiante (12. März 2013)

...auf Rügen 50cm hohe Schneeverwehungen!!!

Hallo? Hat nicht jemand was von Frühling und son' Zeugs erzählt?

Bei uns in Berlin liegt auch fett Schnee.

Aber auch irgendwie nett...


Es kann nur wärmer werden.


----------



## MelliSU (12. März 2013)

Frühling? Ach, das war das, mit dem blauen Himmel, Sonnenschein und woooohligen 17°C? Ich erinnere mich schwach...


----------



## Sickgirl (12. März 2013)

Gestern war ich bei meinem Orthopäden und könnte mich immer noch aufregen.
Letzte Woche hat mir die Neurologin ein Karpaltunnelsyndrom beidseitig diagnostiziert, rechts op pflichtig und war deswegen jetzt nochmal bei den Orthopäden.

Aber für den war die Sache schon gelaufen, irgendwelche Alternativen zur OP hat er mir nicht genannt. Oder was ich solange mit der linken Hand machen soll. Als ich im gesagt habe, das ich aus zeitlichen Gründen das erst im September machen will, hat er mich gleich abgefertigt, das man da nicht mehr zu warten kann.

Das belastet mich gerade ganz schön diese Geschichte.


----------



## scylla (12. März 2013)

wenn ich so auf die Autobahn guck (wunderschöne Aussicht übrigens) brauch ich glaub heute gar nicht erst nach Hause fahren. Ich würd eh nicht ankommen.
So ne Nacht im Büro ist doch auch was feines...

Achtung: Galgenhumor


----------



## Chrige (12. März 2013)

mangolassi: Ich geh am Samstag auch nochmals aufs Snowboard. Sich immer schön den Umständen anpassen O


----------



## Votec Tox (12. März 2013)

Weiß garnicht was Ihr habt, am Bodensee heute trocken und +10 Grad,
vorhin mit meinem Bekannten eine BMX-Session gemacht 
(Schickt den Schnee bitte in die Berge nach Davos, da hätten wir den Neuschnee am Sonntag gern gehabt.)


----------



## Principiante (13. März 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...ich schon seid 3 Tagen Genickschmerzen mit dazugehörigen Kopfschmerzen habe.
> Hab mich schwer gemault ( Double ) und da ich keinen Genickschutz habe, ist das nun das Ergebnis... ( Sogar mein festsitzender Helm war etwas verrutscht!  )
> 
> Selber Schuld, ich weiß. Ich hoffe so eine Überdehnung dauert nicht so lange. Weiß das einer von Euch?
> ...




So, hier das Übel, von meinem Sturz:





_verrottet und verrostet! Fest, nicht mehr drehbar!_









_altes und neues Lager_






_neues Lager, wenig Fett!_

Als ich meine neue Gabel eingebaut hatte, merkte ich schon, das die VR Nabe nicht mehr so rund lief, wie sie sollte. Ich dachte aber, das wäre nicht schlimm.
Doch nach dem Sturz war die Nabe fest.
Guckt sie Euch an, total verrottet, 2 1/2 Jahre alt! sieht aus, als hätte da Wasser drin gestanden! 
Das Rad drehte sich nur noch über die Achse, aber nicht mehr über die Lager. Und wenn Du von oben auf die Gabel gedrückt hast, war es fest, also wie eine Vollbremsung, so bin ich auch über den Lenker gegangen, bei der Landung.
Egal jetzt, Nabe demontiert, Lager raus, neue Lager gekauft und sicherhaltshalber geöffnet, siehe da, ist ja auch nicht so mit Fett bestückt..._ Bild 3_
Jetzt sind sie gut geschmiert, hoffe es hält etwas länger, hab jedenfals daraus gelernt...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (13. März 2013)

@Principiante,
nachfetten ist immer gut. Gegen den Rost gibt es noch Niro-Lager. Sind halt teuerer aber ...
Gute Besserung!


----------



## HiFi XS (13. März 2013)

Es tut mich echt leid, dass Du wegen einer Materialermüdung verletzt wurde. Ich hoffe Dir get es besser.


----------



## Principiante (14. März 2013)

3cinos schrieb:


> @Principiante,
> nachfetten ist immer gut. Gegen den Rost gibt es noch Niro-Lager. Sind halt teuerer aber ...
> Gute Besserung!



Ja,bloß muss man heute aufpassem, die meisten Lager werden heutzutage mit Silikon gefettet und das wiederum verträgt sich nicht mit jedem Fett (_endlich weiß ich mal was _ )

Und Niro wollt ich erst nehmen, hab aber eine Aluachse, das passt auch nicht zusammen (Korrosion ). Die Nirolager gammeln mir dann nicht weg, aber die Aluachse...

Mal sehen, wie lange die Dinger halten... jetzt kontolliere ich jedenfalls öfter!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## duc-mo (18. März 2013)

> Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil...



...ich heute sieben Schrauben und ne Titanplatte in die linke Hand bekommen habe und vermutlich das nächste 1/4 Jahr nicht mehr aufs Rad komme...


----------



## scylla (19. März 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> ...ich heute sieben Schrauben und ne Titanplatte in die linke Hand bekommen habe und vermutlich das nächste 1/4 Jahr nicht mehr aufs Rad komme...



gute Besserung!


----------



## Marcus76 (19. März 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Und Niro wollt ich erst nehmen, hab aber eine Aluachse, das passt auch nicht zusammen (Korrosion ). Die Nirolager gammeln mir dann nicht weg, aber die Aluachse...
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich als Mann hier nichts verloren habe, aber...

Niro und Alu passt sehr wohl zusammen. 
Stahl und Alu eher weniger da sich die Oxidpartikel durch das Aluminum "fressen".
Wir hatten das damals beim Straßenbahnenbau welche aus Alu waren und wir mit 08/15 St37 Distanzstücken gearbeitet haben. 
Man konnte nachher deutlich auf dem Alu die Rostschicht sehen.


----------



## sunshine83 (19. März 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Zitat:
> ----------------------------------------
> Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil...
> ----------------------------------------
> ...



Wünsche dir eine gute Besserung und eine schnelle Heilung!
Habe im Oktober dasselbe in meine linke Hand bekommen und bin immernoch damit beschäftigt. Darf man fragen was du hast?

Lg sunshine83


----------



## Principiante (19. März 2013)

Marcus76 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich als Mann hier nichts verloren habe, aber...
> 
> Niro und Alu passt sehr wohl zusammen.
> Stahl und Alu eher weniger da sich die Oxidpartikel durch das Aluminum "fressen".
> ...



Echt?
Naja, ist jetzt eh egal, hab die Lager schon eingebaut.

Unser Auto ist größtenteils aus Alu und wir haben nur Stahlschrauben dran. Aber das liegt wohl eher an der Zugfestigkeit, oder? Hat ja Stahl wohl mehr als Aluschrauben, hab ich glaub ich, mal gelesen...

An unseren Außenspiegeln ( sind Alu Halterungen) hatten wir Niroschrauben ran gemacht, ist sofort korridiert, sieht jetzt echt sch***e aus. 
Da hatten sie uns gesagt, man nimmt kein Niro an Alu.


LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (19. März 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> ...ich heute sieben Schrauben und ne Titanplatte in die linke Hand bekommen habe und vermutlich das nächste 1/4 Jahr nicht mehr aufs Rad komme...



Oje, das hört sich ja mies an.
Gute Besserung!

...wie ist das passiert? Beim biken?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (19. März 2013)

sunshine83 schrieb:


> Habe im Oktober dasselbe in meine linke Hand bekommen und bin immernoch damit beschäftigt. Darf man fragen was du hast?



Du machst mir ja Mut... 
Der linke Mittelhandknochen vom Mittelfinger ist in drei Teile gesplittert!



Principiante schrieb:


> ...wie ist das passiert? Beim biken?



Wo sonst... War meine erste richtige Tour dieses Jahr da meine Lieblingstrails endlich "fahrbar" waren und wieder Spaß gemacht haben. Lang gelegt hab ich mich dann auf einer Eisplatte auf nem "Zubringer" im flachen... peinlich, peinlich...


----------



## sunshine83 (19. März 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Du machst mir ja Mut... ;-)
> Der linke Mittelhandknochen vom Mittelfinger ist in drei Teile gesplittert!



Ich hatte einen eine distale radiusfrakur (umgangssprachlich Handgelenkbruch). Bin aber auch 2 mal operiert worden. Die Platte ist schon wieder drauÃen. ð 
Bleibt bei dir die Platte drinnen?

FleiÃig trainieren, der Hand genug zeit lassen und alles wird wieder.ð

Lg sunshine


----------



## duc-mo (19. März 2013)

Sowas ähnliches hatte meine Mutter vor drei Jahren auch mal... Hat bei ihr auch seeehr lang gedauert, aber nahe am Gelenk braucht es wohl einfach länger als am geraden Knochen... Zumindest ist das meine Hoffnung!

Die Platte soll bei mir drin bleiben, wenn sie keine Probleme macht...

Da ich nen Physio zu Hause habe wird das sich mit dem Training sicher ganz gut werden... Ich hoffe einfach das ich im Sommer wieder fit bin sonst...


----------



## mystik-1 (25. März 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> Am besten dahin, wo viele Menschen sind, da wo was los ist, damit Du gar nicht zum grübeln kommst?!?



Urlaub ist zur Zeit leider nicht möglich. Schön wäre es, am Besten dahin, wo nur Leute rumflitzen.
Der Sonntag ist noch der schlimmste Tag, weil man da nachdenkt


----------



## mystik-1 (25. März 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> ...ich heute sieben Schrauben und ne Titanplatte in die linke Hand bekommen habe und vermutlich das nächste 1/4 Jahr nicht mehr aufs Rad komme...




autsch! Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## swe68 (25. März 2013)

Kannst Du Sonntag irgendwo biken, wo viele Leute sind? Oder mit ein paar Leuten biken?

Doofer Tag, weil schon wieder krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (27. März 2013)

Heute ist kein doofer sondern ein schei.. Tag.
Habe heute erfahren das mein Vertrag nicht verlängert bzw. es keine Festeinstellung geben wird. Also hab ich ab dem 1 Juli keinen Job mehr- wenn ich nichts neues finde.
Zum kotzen da ich die Stelle als Sprungbrett nutzen wollte da diese in einem völlig anderen Bereich ist als was ich gelernt habe (Einzelhandel und da will ich nie wieder hin). Mein Traum ist zerplatzt vorerst und das wo ich jetzt bin war einfach perfekt  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Principiante (27. März 2013)

...man, das ist echt mies.
Hoffentlich findest Du was ähnliches.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. März 2013)

Schranzi, Kopf hoch, klar ist das jetzt besch.... Aber was spricht dagegen dass Du was ähnliches wie jetzt wieder findest, wo Du doch nun schon Erfahrung hast? Ich drück Dir die Daumen! 
Und wer weiß wozu es vielleicht gut ist... Blödes Mutti-Geschwätz, jaja... 

Halt die Ohren steif, setz Dich aufs Rad... das hilft erst mal!

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## mystik-1 (27. März 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Kannst Du Sonntag irgendwo biken, wo viele Leute sind? Oder mit ein paar Leuten biken?



Pampa. Die, die gemeinsam fahren...da ist er ja auch dabei.

Nachdem wir gemeinsam auf einer Feier waren dachte ich, daß ich VIELLEICHT aus dem Fred hier raus kann...dachte ich.
Mal gucken, ob er das nächste Treffen zum Reden auch absagt... 



swe68 schrieb:


> Doofer Tag, weil schon wieder krank




Gute Besserung!


----------



## mystik-1 (27. März 2013)

@schranzi,

Kopf hoch, es wird hoffentlich bald etwas passendes kommen!


----------



## swe68 (27. März 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> ...
> Gute Besserung!



Danke! Es wirkt... langsam...

Ich frag mal so in die Runde - ist hier jemand, der mit mystik-1 biken will?
Für mich bist Du leider zu weit weg.


----------



## NiBi8519 (27. März 2013)

Hi,

danke für die Lieben Worte 
Hoffe es ergibt sich schnell was.


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tesla71 (29. März 2013)

ich den halben Tag versucht habe eine Kurbel zu demontieren. Meine Fresse, jedes mal, wenn ich schraube, ist irgendein Mist, der nicht funktioniert.
Die linke Kurbel ist ab, bei der rechten sitzt die Kurbelschraube bombenfest. WD40 und rohe Gewalt reichen da nicht aus. Suche schon die ganze Zeit nach Tips, aber da steht auch nur WD40, rohe Gewalt und eventuell längerer Hebel. OK, Inbus reicht nicht, irgendeine Art Rohr liegt hier auch nicht rum. 
Bin echt super genervt. 

Zeit wieder mit dem Krafttraining anzufangen!


----------



## 4mate (29. März 2013)

Ohne ein passendes Rohr als längeren Hebel ist das nicht zu machen.
Morgen am Schrott oder in einer Schlosserei ein 1 Meter langes und 
stabiles dickwanstiges Rohr mit 6/8 Zoll oder ähnlich, passend für das
Werkzeug besorgen. Ist auch nützlich gegen Einbrecher.
Krafttraining hilft hier nicht, man kann nicht die immense Kraft des
längeren Hebels mit einem kurzen erzeugen.


----------



## Tesla71 (29. März 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Ohne ein passendes Rohr als längeren Hebel ist das nicht zu machen.
> Morgen am Schrott oder in einer Schlosserei ein 1 Meter langes und
> stabiles dickwanstiges Rohr mit 6/8 Zoll oder ähnlich, passend für das
> Werkzeug besorgen. Ist auch nützlich gegen Einbrecher.
> ...



Muahahaha, gebt mir einen Hebel - lang genug - und ich bekomme auch diese blöde Kurbelschraube auf. 

Der Hebel - altes Heizungsrohr - hat sich die ganze Zeit kichernd in der Ecke versteckt, ungefähr 120 cm vom Ort des Geschehens.  

Lieber Mate, Danke für Deine Antwort.  
Irgendwie hat mir das keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe das Teil dann doch noch entdeckt. 

Sodele, Kurbelschraube ist gelöst. Kurbel ist ab. Innenlager ist festgebacken. WD40 in das Sattelrohr und eine Nacht drüber schlafen. Morgen sehen wir weiter. Was mich ja immer richtig ärgert ist, daß ich meistens sämtliches nötige Werkzeug habe, das alles aber nix nützt, wenn der Kram festgebacken ist. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn bei der Montage von Neurädern zwischendurch auch mal ein bißchen Fett verwendet würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (31. März 2013)

Unwahrscheinlich groß ist der Schlosserin Kraft, wenn sie mit Verlängerung schafft!


----------



## Veloce (5. April 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Muahahaha, gebt mir einen Hebel - lang genug - und ich bekomme auch diese blöde Kurbelschraube auf.
> 
> Der Hebel - altes Heizungsrohr - hat sich die ganze Zeit kichernd in der Ecke versteckt, ungefähr 120 cm vom Ort des Geschehens.
> 
> ...



Wenn du da morgen dran gehst  schraube das Innenlagerwerkzeug mit 
einer Kurbelschraube und passenden U - Scheiben  auf der Welle fest  ( damiit die Innenverzahnung nicht abgeschert wird ) . Dann nimm die passende Stecknuß einen Knebel  das gute  Heizungsrohr und  deine ganze Gewichtskraft


----------



## mystik-1 (13. April 2013)

wenn das zweite mal der boden unter den füßen weggerissen wird....
ist das dann nur ein schlechter tag oder ein schlechter traum?
wie kann man beweisen, daß...wenn es gefühlt völlig falsch ankommt....?!? wenn man das "gefühlte" sogar versteht....wie kann man glauben schenken?


----------



## schlammdiva (13. April 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> wenn das zweite mal der boden unter den füßen weggerissen wird....
> ist das dann nur ein schlechter tag oder ein schlechter traum?
> wie kann man beweisen, daß...wenn es gefühlt völlig falsch ankommt....?!? wenn man das "gefühlte" sogar versteht....wie kann man glauben schenken?



Hey mystik-1 was ist denn passiert? Ist etwas,das du gesagt hast falsch verstanden worden?


----------



## mystik-1 (14. April 2013)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Ist etwas,das du gesagt hast falsch verstanden worden?



Ja, es kam scheinbar "gefühlt" völlig falsch rüber. Aus einem "wir nähern und ans" ist nun ein "hau aus meinem leben ab" entstanden 
Dabei hatte ich nur Sorge, daß um diese späte Uhrzeit die fahrende Person vielleicht nicht unfallfrei zu Hause ankommt. Stattdessen wurde meine Sorge als "überreden/manipulieren" verstanden. 





87km Radfahren zur Ablenkung ohne Radhose bringt sicher Probleme am Sitzfleisch. Die Ablenkung hat aber auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## schlammdiva (14. April 2013)

@mysik-1
... Und keine Möglichkeit das richtig zu stellen?

Wenn persönlich zu emotional, vielleicht per Email oder Brief. Da kann man alles in Ruhe schreiben und die andere Seite in Ruhe lesen, ohne das direkt wieder zu viele Emotionen hochkochen.

Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, daß du das wieder hinbekommst.


----------



## swe68 (14. April 2013)

schreib ihm. Email oder Brief.
schlammdiva hat das völlig Recht.


----------



## blutlache (14. April 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> "hau aus meinem leben ab"



*Wie lange den noch..
Du scheinst es einfach nicht zu kapieren,
lass den Jung doch endlich in ruhe!
Und kümmere Dich um Dein Leben.
*

.


----------



## Mausoline (14. April 2013)

blutlache schrieb:


> *Wie lange den noch..Leider dauerts manchmal einfach länger
> Du scheinst es einfach nicht zu kapieren,
> lass den Jung doch endlich in ruhe!
> Und kümmere Dich um Dein Leben.[/COLOR*Das ist auf jeden Fall im Moment die beste Alternative
> .





...und irgendwann denkt man_* Mensch war ich blöd, wie konnte ich dem nur so lange hinterhertrauern*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss.Starbucks (15. April 2013)

Das Leben geht weiter, schau mal raus, die Sonne scheint, die Vögel zwitschern, alles fängt wieder an zu blühen und andere Söhne haben auch hübsche Mütter osä.


----------



## mystik-1 (15. April 2013)

blutlache schrieb:


> lass den Jung doch endlich in ruhe!



Der arme Junge hat anderen über Monate hinweg Hoffnungen gemacht und sich mit mir getroffen 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil... man bei diesem tollen Wetter bis abends auf Arbeit DRINNEN sitzt und etwas neidisch Menschen betrachtet, die draußen rumflitzen.

Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil...das ungeschicktere Kind mal eben 1L gelbe Lackfarbe auskippte. Boden ist gelb..ich bin gelb...aber das ungeschickte Kind ist jetzt sauber


----------



## Dumens100 (15. April 2013)

verarscht Dich aber genauso 
schieß ihn in den wind ist es nicht wert kannst Dich eh nicht drauf verlassen


----------



## heizer1980 (16. April 2013)

Mensch Süße,

hau den Kerl in den Wind. Dir wird schon noch ein besserer über den Weg laufen. 
Ich hab kein Verständniss für diese Typen meiner Gattung. Über Monate zewigleisig fahren und beide Mädels warmhalten. Kenn ich übrigens aus eigener Erfahrung, hat meine Ex auch mal mit mir gemacht und meinte wohl ich käme nicht dahinter. Hab es zwar sofort beendet aber es hat mich auch zahlreiche schlaflose Nächte und elf Kilo in zwei Wochen gekostet. Heute geht es mir besser. Ich kann dir nur raten, Augen zu und durch. Du kannst dich doch nie mehr auf Ihn verlassen, egal was er sagt oder dir verspricht. Wer sowas macht, der ändert sich nicht.

Also Kopf hoch und tu dir selbst den Gefallen, beende den Schrecken. So kommst du auch mit erhobenem Haupt aus der Sache raus und lässt ihn einfach dumm aus der Wäsche gucken.

Sorry dass ich im LO schreibe, ich gehöre hier eigentlich garnicht rein, aber es hat mich doch sehr an meine Situation erinnert.

PS Hab mein Kampfgewicht von 75 Kg wieder erreicht.

Gruß Heizer


----------



## zarentochter (16. April 2013)

der Liebste 350km entfernt auf Arbeit sitzt und vor dem We sicher nicht hier auftaucht...

und mit Fahrrad fahren is auch nix weil um mich rum ist alles FLAAACH


----------



## mystik-1 (16. April 2013)

..meine Kreditkarte glüht..
Frustshoppen...endet bei mir im Baumarkt...oder:
ich warte dann mal ab, wann mein neues Fahrrad fertig ist *ohoh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (18. April 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> ..meine Kreditkarte glüht..
> Frustshoppen...endet bei mir im Baumarkt...oder:
> ich warte dann mal ab, wann mein neues Fahrrad fertig ist *ohoh*


 
Ohh, das kenne ich. Als ich mal in deiner Situation war, ging mein Konto auch auf unter null... neues Bike, neues Auto, neue Kleider... Und glaub mir irgendwann kommen bessere Tage und dann kannst du wieder sparen... Das positive aus der Situation damals: Tolles Auto, das ich jetzt 5 Jahre später immernoch habe und die beste Entscheidung meines Lebens getroffen, nämlich mit Biken anzufangen...


----------



## mystik-1 (18. April 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ohh, das kenne ich. Als ich mal in deiner Situation war, ging mein Konto auch auf unter null... neues Bike, neues Auto, neue Kleider... Und glaub mir irgendwann kommen bessere Tage und dann kannst du wieder sparen... Das positive aus der Situation damals: Tolles Auto, das ich jetzt 5 Jahre später immernoch habe und die beste Entscheidung meines Lebens getroffen, nämlich mit Biken anzufangen...



Leider teilen wir die gleiche Leidenschaft: Radfahren und eloxieren...Ablenkung gleich null.
Auto habe ich auch jetzt neben dem FS , neues Bike bald (aber ein RR) und Klamotten habe ich auch neue.

Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil...meine Ungeduld nervt. 2 Tage nach meiner Bestellung und das neue Fahrrad ist immer noch nicht da.


----------



## Lykanth (18. April 2013)

...weil, mein Bekannter, der am WE mit mir nach Filthy fahren wollte abgesagt hat und ich nun niemanden mehr finde, der mitfährt  Resultat: Das komplette traumhafte Wochenende nicht 'runterbergen'


----------



## Chrige (18. April 2013)

Wo gibt's ein traumhaftes Wochenende? Bei uns sind 6 Grad und Schnee bis in die Niederungen vorausgesagt...


----------



## Lykanth (18. April 2013)

NRW ... Sonnenschein und 14 Grad für's Wochenende... Im Moment 19 Grad und Sonne ...


----------



## swe68 (18. April 2013)

Frustshoppen ist eine gute Idee....
Doofer Tag, weil klar ist, dass Arztbesuche kein Ende nehmen, mein Kreislauf ist weg nach MRT heute morgen (und anschließend nur Stress und keine Zeit zum Essen) - und dann wird es auch noch kühler 
Aber es könnte auch schlechter gehen


----------



## 4mate (18. April 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Frustshoppen ist eine gute Idee....
> Doofer Tag, weil klar ist, dass Arztbesuche kein Ende nehmen, mein Kreislauf ist weg nach MRT heute morgen (und anschließend nur Stress und keine Zeit zum Essen) - und dann wird es auch noch kühler
> Aber es könnte auch schlechter gehen


Vielleicht liegt die Ursache für häufige Erkrankungen   ja ganz wo anders,
daran dass die feinstoffliche harmonische Schwingung dauerhaft auf Störung läuft?



swe68 schrieb:


> noch nichts. Mein LG hat einen Platten, so ungefähr  30 km von zu Hause entfernt. Jetzt muss er im Dunkeln mit Unterstützung  des ÖPNV heimfinden. Das ist bei uns je nach Gegend ein schwieriges  Unterfangen
> (@ powderJO, Du kennst die Gegend ja. Der letzte Statusbericht erfolgte  aus Königstein, wo er die Kleinbahn genau verpasste)





swe68 schrieb:


> er wird mich auch mal wieder beschimpfen, wenn er heimkommt


----------



## swe68 (19. April 2013)

@4mate
nein.
Denn genau genommen ist es eine einzige, mechanisch  bedingte Erkrankung.

Edit und Nachtrag: Genau genommen geht es mir damit gut.


----------



## mystik-1 (19. April 2013)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> verarscht Dich aber genauso
> schieß ihn in den wind ist es nicht wert kannst Dich eh nicht drauf verlassen


Eigentlich war es etwas anders gemeint...Aber wenn ich das so durchlese. Vielleicht sind sie doch nicht "nur" Freunde. Und schon gehe ich innerlich die Wände hoch 


bei der letzten Fahrt habe ich mir eine Erkältung eingefangen. Ganz toll


----------



## Dumens100 (19. April 2013)

Wenn er seine Meinung zur Äusserung von dem Tag wo er erfahren hat das da was schönes in Deinen Bauch heranwächt reviedieren will weil es eine Torschlußpanik war würde er aber um Dich kämpfen und nicht sich mit anderen Frauen treffen. Da ich mal von ausgehe das er hier auch mitliest weiß er aber auch genau wie sehr Dein Herz noch für ihn schlägt und so hat er auch noch die sicherheit wenn er keine andere findet kann er immer noch zu Dir zurück, darum hält er auch noch ein bischen Kontakt zu Dir. Schließ mit ihm ab auch wenns erstmal sehr schwer fällt aber sei Dir da ganz sicher Du findest einen neuen Partner der Dich so nimmt wie Du bist samt Anhang, da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Klär mit ihm noch das ab was geklärt werden muß auch wegen denn Nachwuchs und dann ist gut.
So ich hoffe Ihr Mädels seid jetzt nicht sauer das ich als Mann in euren Forum poste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (19. April 2013)

Also ich bin es nicht und es freut mich zu lesen das es auch noch Männer gibt die das aussprechen wie es ist.



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schlammdiva (19. April 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Also ich bin es nicht und es freut mich zu lesen das es auch noch Männer gibt die das aussprechen wie es ist



Da stimme ich dir voll zu


----------



## Chrige (20. April 2013)

...wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, 5cm Neuschnee liegt :kotz:Und das obwohl wir am Donnerstag noch 25°C hatten...

Zudem bin ich wohl am Donnerstag doch etwas zu früh wieder aufs Bike. Der Arzt gab mir zwar die Erlaubnis dazu aber mein Knie schmerzt wieder so stark, dass nicht ans Mountainbike zu denken ist (hatte vor 2 1/2 Wochen Knie verdreht).
Tja, dann ist wohl für heute Knie hochlegen mit Glühwein und Fondue angesagt


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. April 2013)

@Dumens100: Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## bluesaturn (20. April 2013)

Meine Lampe wurde gestohlen.


----------



## NiBi8519 (20. April 2013)

bluesaturn schrieb:


> Meine Lampe wurde gestohlen.




 
Wie das denn? Hste das Bike nicht drin????


----------



## bluesaturn (21. April 2013)

Ich hatte das Rad vor dem Bäcker geparkt. Ein Teil war nicht einsichtbar. Innerhalb weniger Minuten war die Lampe weg.  Ich überlege mir jetzt, aus nostalgischen Gründen dieselbe zu kaufen oder mein Rad auf Dynamo umrüsten zu lassen. (Es ist ein Trekkingrad :/)


----------



## NiBi8519 (21. April 2013)

Oha das ist mies.
Sei froh das das Rad noch da war.
Hmmm ja vlt dann Dynamo oder die alte Lampe wieder und in Zukunft das Rad im Blickfeld parken 


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. April 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> ...wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, 5cm Neuschnee liegt :kotz:Und das obwohl wir am Donnerstag noch 25°C hatten...
> 
> Zudem bin ich wohl am Donnerstag doch etwas zu früh wieder aufs Bike. Der Arzt gab mir zwar die Erlaubnis dazu aber mein Knie schmerzt wieder so stark, dass nicht ans Mountainbike zu denken ist (hatte vor 2 1/2 Wochen Knie verdreht).
> Tja, dann ist wohl für heute Knie hochlegen mit Glühwein und Fondue angesagt


Chrige - wir sitzen seit Freitag abend am Gardasee und es schüttet wie aus Kübeln, an Birken ist nicht zu denken. Gute Besserung für dein Knie. Glühwein klingt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (21. April 2013)

> an Birken ist nicht zu denken.



Birken am Gardasee?  

Wünsche Euch besseres Wetter (Chrige und Lahmschnecke) und gute Besserung ( Chrige) und Prost - hier ist mittlerweile ( ein bisschen) der Frühling ausgebrochen


----------



## laterra (21. April 2013)

...weil ich mir bei meiner Ausgleichssportart Taekwondo den Nacken überdehnt hab und deswegen seit Dienstag nicht aufs Rad kann.


----------



## schlammdiva (21. April 2013)

allmählich ja mal Bikewetter ist, ich ganz doof umgeknickt bin und jetzt Gips habe. Röntgen und Tastbefund stimmen nicht überein, jetzt muss noch CT oder MRT gemacht werden und ich habe keine Ahnung was jetzt ist und wie lange das dauern wird.


----------



## Principiante (21. April 2013)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> allmählich ja mal Bikewetter ist, ich ganz doof umgeknickt bin und jetzt Gips habe. Röntgen und Tastbefund stimmen nicht überein, jetzt muss noch CT oder MRT gemacht werden und ich habe keine Ahnung was jetzt ist und wie lange das dauern wird.



Oh man, da hast Du ja pech gehabt.
Hoffen wir das Beste (am schnellsten heilende)
Toi, toi, toi!
LG, Principiante!


----------



## schlammdiva (22. April 2013)

@ Principiante
Danke. Morgen geht's zum CT, Dann weiß Men mehr


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. April 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ...wir sitzen seit Freitag abend am Gardasee und es schüttet wie aus Kübeln, an Birken ist nicht zu denken. Gute Besserung für dein Knie. Glühwein klingt gut!



Im Norden war das Wetter gestern deutlich besser, wir sind auf dem Heimweg noch in einer Eisdiele eingekehrt. Aber die Aussichten gesamt für diese Woche sind ja nicht so schlecht!

Den Kranken: Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. April 2013)

Es regnet immer noch. Wir trinken uns das Wetter schön, was nicht so recht gelingt. Aber egal, die Pferde wollen bewegt werden, heute Nachmittag gibts noch ne runde tenno. Wir halten durch, ab Freitag ist wieder regen vorher gesagt.
Gruß lahmschnecke


----------



## scylla (22. April 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Es regnet immer noch. Wir trinken uns das Wetter schön, was nicht so recht gelingt. Aber egal, die Pferde wollen bewegt werden, heute Nachmittag gibts noch ne runde tenno. Wir halten durch, ab Freitag ist wieder regen vorher gesagt.
> Gruß lahmschnecke



Oh je, schade, dass euer Urlaub dermaßen ins Wasser fällt!
Ich drück die Daumen, dass ihr wenigstens noch ein paar Runden im Trockenen drehen könnt, und die Vorhersage ab Freitag falsch ist!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. April 2013)

Waren grade noch bei strömenden Regen und teilweise Nebel 2 Stunden auf dem bike, einmal campi und retour. War eigentlich ein schöner Tag heute. Gruß


----------



## mystik-1 (22. April 2013)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> allmählich ja mal Bikewetter ist, ich ganz doof umgeknickt bin und jetzt Gips habe. Röntgen und Tastbefund stimmen nicht überein, jetzt muss noch CT oder MRT gemacht werden und ich habe keine Ahnung was jetzt ist und wie lange das dauern wird.


Daumen sind gedrückt!!!


Alltag ist wieder da und dann hat man zuviel Zeit nachzudenken


----------



## Tatü (22. April 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Waren grade noch bei strömenden Regen und teilweise Nebel 2 Stunden auf dem bike, einmal campi und retour. War eigentlich ein schöner Tag heute. Gruß



Das nenne ich Einsatz


----------



## swe68 (23. April 2013)

@Lahmschnecke  Super, Deine Motivation
Wünsche Dir besseres Wetter! @schlammdiva
Dir gute Besserung.  @mystik-1
Mach jeden Tag etwas schönes für Dich selbst.

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Chrige (23. April 2013)

Lahmschnecke: ich habe gerade den Wetterbericht angeschaut für hier in der Schweiz. Morgen und übermorgen schönes und warmes Wetter (ich bin geschäftlich unterwegs ), am Freitag etwas schlechter und am Wochenende wieder Regen und 10°C. Es ist zum :kotz:Ich hoffe, dass es bei euch etwas besser wird.

Gruss, Chrige


----------



## schlammdiva (23. April 2013)

Wünsche allen die biken wollen schönes Wetter.
Und danke fürs Daumen drücken, weiß noch nix Neues.


----------



## harbourmastah (23. April 2013)

der wetterbericht mir auch ein schnitt in meine WE planung macht....****...Mo-FR geiles wetter und pünktlich zum WE regen und kalt......Vielen dank du behindertes Tiefdruckgebiet!!!!!


----------



## malerosh (24. April 2013)

Moin moin 

Wir waren gestern nach der Arbeit noch ne Runde drehen und sind gleich zwei mal meinen Lieblingslieblingstrail gefahren. Freude. Mit so nem Gesicht bin ich gestern zu Hause angekommen 

Wetter ist mir egal, brauche noch eine gescheite Regenjacke. 
Am WE wollen wir mit ein paar Arbeitskollegen von Männe los. Mal sehn was das wird. Regnen solls auch. Aber als Küstenkind stört mich Regen ja eher weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (24. April 2013)

So jetzt weiß ich mehr. Ist nix an den Knochen, "nur" Bänderdehnung/riss. Ist aber egal, was es ist , wird eh gleich behandelt. Gips ist ab, nur noch ein Tapeverband dran und gehen darf ich auch. Ob am WE wohl schon biken drin ist ? Ich denke eher nicht


----------



## NiBi8519 (24. April 2013)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> So jetzt weiß ich mehr. Ist nix an den Knochen, "nur" Bänderdehnung/riss. Ist aber egal, was es ist , wird eh gleich behandelt. Gips ist ab, nur noch ein Tapeverband dran und gehen darf ich auch. Ob am WE wohl schon biken drin ist ? Ich denke eher nicht



Na das ist doch mal gut das nichts gebrochen ist 
Aber bei einem Bänderriss/dehnung kannst Du schon laufen 
Ich habe bei einer Dehnung knapp 2 Wochen auf Krücken verbracht und danach ging laufen nur gaaaaaanz langsam mit Schiene...

Seit wann hast Du das denn?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (24. April 2013)

Meistens dauert so eine Bändersache länger als ein Bruch.


----------



## schlammdiva (24. April 2013)

@ schranzi85:
Ist letzten Samstag passiert. Gehen mit vorsichtigem Abrollen geht ohne Schmerzen. Krücken benötige ich nicht.

@ Miss.starbucks:
Dadurch, dass ich gehen kann, baut die Muskulatur aber nicht so ab, wie bei einem Bruch. Na ja, ich werde sehen, wie lange es dauert .


----------



## NiBi8519 (24. April 2013)

Dann wünsche ich Die gute Besserung und das Du wieder schnell aufs Rad kannst! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## swe68 (24. April 2013)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Mausoline (24. April 2013)

Festen hohen Schuh (Stiefel) anziehen und biken und laufen !!!

Ich hab alles gemacht, Treppen laufen hat ein bißchen gedauert, aber so schnell und gut ist bei mir noch keiner meiner Bänderrisse/dehnungen geheilt


----------



## schlammdiva (25. April 2013)

@all
Danke für die guten Wünsche, Aufmunterungen und Tips.
Ich werd alles geben, um schnell wieder aufs Rad zu kommen.

Blöd nur, dass ich, wenn ich ne Verletzung hatte, immer Panik habe.
Hab dann immer Angst, dass direkt wieder was passiert und bike total verkrampft.
Selbst, wenn die Verletzung nichts damit zu tun hatte.
Geht euch das auch so?


----------



## swe68 (25. April 2013)

Nicht mehr. Das hat mehrere Gründe.
1. nach meinem Ellenbogenbruch hat mich mein Orthopäde asap aufs RR gesetzt, weil das Gerüttel die Kapsel lockert. ICH hätte es nicht getan.  aber war ja ärztlich verordnet.
2. so sarkastisch es klingt. Aber ich bin nebenbei chronisch krank. Und wenn ich dann noch auf Blessuren grosse Rücksicht nehme, komme ich gar nicht mehr zum Sport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. April 2013)

Hatte ich nach meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch auch, zumal die Heilung so kompliziert war. Aber wie sich jetzt am Gardasee herausgestellt hat, völlig unbegründet  Mag nur nach einem Absturz, der zum Glück halbwegs glimpflich verlaufen ist, keine ausgesetzten Wege mehr.


----------



## mystik-1 (27. April 2013)

weiterhin gute besserung!

wochenende und das wetter ist schlecht.
und sonst ...durchhaenger


----------



## schlammdiva (27. April 2013)

So, hab jetzt ne Aircast Schiene.
Mein Doc sagt alles machen, der Fuß meldet sich schon, wenns zuviel wird.
Fuß ist aber noch tierisch empfindlich 
Bin froh, dass ich so einen guten Doc habe, dem ich voll vertraue.
Übrigens auch ein biker. 

Euch allen ein schönes WE.

@ mystik-1
Durchhänger bekämpfen, auch wenns schwerfällt.


----------



## mystik-1 (27. April 2013)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Durchhänger bekämpfen, auch wenns schwerfällt.


ich versuche es. es ist der bislang schlimmste


----------



## Chrige (2. Mai 2013)

weil ich 4 Wochen nach dem Sturz immernoch Schmerzen im Knie habe und es laut Arzt und Physio nicht zu stark belasten soll. Erstes Rennen vom Sonntag an meinem Hausberg ist abgesagt. Mir wird wohl nur die Rolle als Zuschauerin übrigbleiben während mein Schatz als Helfer engagiert ist. Wenigstens bin ich jetzt nicht mehr betrübt, dass ich meinen Kapverden Urlaub wegen Terminkollision vom Mai auf den November verschieben musste...


----------



## contesssa (4. Mai 2013)

weil ich ne Schleimbeutelentzündung am Hüftknochen hab und deshalb nicht mehr joggen kann. Rennsteighalbmarathon hat sich damit erledigt und biken geht grad auch nicht so. Hoffe, dass es bald erledigt ist und um Himmels willen nicht chronisch wird. Ohne Biken ist das Leben nur halb so schön.

chrige: Tut mir echt leid.....drück die Daumen für schnelle Heilung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (5. Mai 2013)

@ Chrige und contessa

Willkommen im Club der Verletzten 
Gute Besserung euch beiden, auf dass wir alle bald wieder biken und laufen können.


----------



## swe68 (5. Mai 2013)

Gute Besserung Euch allen.
Ich habe "nur" eine eitrige Erkältung, da konnte ich gestern wenigstens biken, wenn auch langsam und nicht so lange...


----------



## wildbiker (5. Mai 2013)

... heute beim Rennen lang gemacht... Vor mir jm. gestürzt, konnte nicht mehr ausweichen/bremsen, voll auf den Gestürzten draufgefahren und mich lang gemacht... Rad soweit i.O., paar blutige Kratzer am Knie und blaue Flecke...


----------



## Principiante (7. Mai 2013)

Strecke wieder platt...


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Mai 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> Strecke wieder platt...


----------



## Wetterfroschn (8. Mai 2013)

... weil halt eben doof...


----------



## Sess (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo Mädels     Jetzt wird es doch etwas langweilig.
Es fehlt doch etwas wenn er nicht da ist.
Mal schauen wann er wieder eintrudelt.
Euch einen schönen Tag.
Gruß Sess


----------



## malerosh (11. Mai 2013)

wer, dein Mann/Freund? 

Muß ganz ehrlich sagen, Männe war zwei Jahre auf Montage, wohnen erst wieder "richtig" zusammen, wo ich auch hier runter gekommen bin. Es hatte auch einige Vorteile


----------



## Sess (12. Mai 2013)

Ich sage Partner.
Wir leben in einer eheähnlichen Gemeinschaft.  
Hat auch Vorteile.


----------



## swe68 (14. Mai 2013)

Sess schrieb:


> Ich sage Partner.
> Wir leben in einer eheähnlichen Gemeinschaft.
> Hat auch Vorteile.



sehe ich auch so.
ich will es nicht anders....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (15. Mai 2013)

nach einem Kreislaufkollaps gestern beim bergauffahren habe ich nun auch noch einen Termin auf Arbeit total verpennt. Oh man, ich hoffe die Kollegen haben nachsehen...


----------



## NiBi8519 (15. Mai 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> nach einem Kreislaufkollaps gestern beim bergauffahren habe ich nun auch noch einen Termin auf Arbeit total verpennt. Oh man, ich hoffe die Kollegen haben nachsehen...




Oh je,

ich hoffe Dir ging es schnell wieder gut?!
Ist schon mehr als unangenehm beim biken.

Wenn Du nette Kollegen hast, dann drücken die bestimmt ein Auge zu oder?
Wünsch Dir viel Glück


----------



## Schnitte (15. Mai 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Oh je,
> 
> ich hoffe Dir ging es schnell wieder gut?!
> Ist schon mehr als unangenehm beim biken.
> ...



nach 10 h Schlaf und viel Tee zum Frühstück geht es mir wieder ganz gut. werde huete keine körperliche Anstrengung unternehmen  und hoffe somit Morgen wieder fit zu sein.
Danke für die Genesungswünsche  ich richte es meinem Kreislauf aus


----------



## schlammdiva (17. Mai 2013)

Hey Schnitte,

Geht's wieder gut? 
Und die Angst wegen deinem Termin und den Kollegen war doch bestimmt unbegründet.
So einen Kreislaufkollaps hat Frau ja nicht absichtlich.


----------



## mystik-1 (21. Mai 2013)

... ungluecklich mit der gesamtsituation....


 @Schnitte: gute besserung


----------



## Schnitte (22. Mai 2013)

so ich melde mich mal zurück

mir geht es wieder besser. der streß ist nun weg und die rennen gefahren 
meine Kollegen haben meinen Ausfall auch entspannt gesehen. Zum Glück 

vielen Dank für die Nachfrage und Genesungswünsche
 @mystik-1
was ist los bei dir?


----------



## smeah (22. Mai 2013)

... weil es schon wieder regnet!!

Wann wird das wetter endlich wieder besser? Ich kann's nicht mehr sehen da draußen


----------



## mystik-1 (22. Mai 2013)

allgemein. Ich bin z.Zt. mit einer Situation ziemlich unzufrieden und wenn das dauerhaft so bleibt, muss ICH was ändern.
Außerdem sind am WE zwei Leute aus meiner Umgebung verstorben... Der Arbeitsplatz neben mir ist jetzt leer :-(

Oh ja, das Wetter könnte sich schnell wieder ändern bitte.


----------



## smeah (22. Mai 2013)

Das tut mir leid für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (22. Mai 2013)

mein Beileid
leider kann man an der stelle nichts nützlicheres sagen


----------



## malerosh (22. Mai 2013)

weil ich heute erfahren habe das ich meinen Job, für den ich vor drei Monaten ALLES auf gegeben habe (Familie, Freunde, die Kids wollten beim Papa bleibe, also auch die irgendwie) und hier ins Rheinland gekommen bin wieder verliere. Schlechte Auftragslage. Bin heute schon wieder eher zu Hause. Man, es nervt. Schon wieder Bewerbungen schreiben, bin zwar über Leihfirma angestellt, aber das ist bloß ne kleine Klitsche, die haben nix anderes. Bin kurz davor wieder zurück an die Küste, mach ich einen auf Arbeitslos, zieh in das Dorf wo meine Kids wohnen und hab meine Ruhe. 
Echt, da will man mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und Vorbild sein und dann schaff ich das seit zwei Jahren nicht länger als ein halbes Jahr irgendwo angestellt zu sein, weil die alle Pleite gehen. ich könnt grad schreien.


----------



## Wetterfroschn (22. Mai 2013)

Ohje... das sind ja echt blöde Dinge... da finde ich fast schon wieder peinlich mich zu ärgern, weil heute jemand unter Tags von meinem Bahnhofsrad den Hinterreifen geklaut hat und ich heute Abend wie ein Doofi davor stand...


----------



## Jette1 (27. Mai 2013)

Weil die Gesamtsituation zur Zeit einfach nur doof ist.


----------



## swe68 (28. Mai 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> allgemein. Ich bin z.Zt. mit einer Situation ziemlich unzufrieden und wenn das dauerhaft so bleibt, muss ICH was ändern.


Sehr gut! 


mystik-1 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind am WE zwei Leute aus meiner Umgebung verstorben... Der Arbeitsplatz neben mir ist jetzt leer :-(


So was hatte ich vor einiger Zeit auch. Es waren keine Kollegen, sondern ein naher und zwei ferne Bekannte. Aber innerhalb 2 Tagen. Das hat mich auch etwas umgehauen.



mystik-1 schrieb:


> Oh ja, das Wetter könnte sich schnell wieder ändern bitte.


Es soll wieder regnen 

Ich habe doofe Tage im Krankenhaus hinter mir und vor mir.


----------



## Principiante (29. Mai 2013)

...wir gestern im Freibad schweres Gewitter mit fettem Hagel hatten und ein Nest mit !9! Kohlmeisen kaputt gegangen ist, alle tot 

Ich habe 6 noch mit nach Hause genommen und Rotlicht raufgemacht, aber sie haben sich nicht mehr geregt, shit. 
Und sie waren schon so groß/weit, hätte bestimmt nicht mehr lange gedauert. Die arme Meisenmama, alle Mühe umsonst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (29. Mai 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich habe doofe Tage im Krankenhaus hinter mir und vor mir.



Alles Gute, kann ich sehr gut nach-/mitfühlen. 

Gruß B


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2013)

@ swe68
Auch von mir alles Gute, halt die Ohren steif!


----------



## mystik-1 (29. Mai 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich habe doofe Tage im Krankenhaus hinter mir und vor mir.



Ich sag dann auch mal ALLES GUTE!!!!!


~~~~~

Eigentlich wollte ich das letzte mal hier schreiben, es kann dann ja nur besser werden. Bis ich gestern morgen dann die Kündigung auf Arbeit erhielt. Bislang habe ich noch keinen Kündigungsgrund erhalten und auch nichts schriftliches.
Also..äh...es kann dann ja nur besser werden..oder so.


----------



## swe68 (29. Mai 2013)

@mystik-1
Im Moment nimmst Du aber alles mit, oder?
Warte erstmal auf die Schriftform und dann schauen, ob Du rechtlich etwas machen kannst. 
 @Pfadfinderin und Bettina
Danke Euch. 
Ich muss da einfach durch. Ich kann es nun mal nicht ändern und darf mich davon einfach nicht dauerhaft deprimieren lassen. Dazwischen habe ich ja auch noch eine Woche Alpen (ohne Bike, jeden Tag ein Gipfel  ).


----------



## murmel04 (29. Mai 2013)

@mystik-1 - Kündigung ohne Angabe des Grundes scheinen im Moment hoch im Kurs zu stehen. Hab meine am 10.05 bekommen, allerdings war ich da gerade am anderen Ende der Welt im Urlaub
Bis jetzt keine Angabe erhalten, mein Boss ist ein Freigling, na man sieht sich immer 2x im Leben.

Aber trotzdem Kopf hoch wird schon wieder, und finden wirst du/ich sicher wieder was.

(Ich mach jetzt bis zum 30.06 bezahlten Urlaub, das ist das positive dran, wenn das Wetter dann noch was wird, kann ich es sogar genießen)


----------



## swe68 (29. Mai 2013)

Ihr solltet aber verlangen, dass Gründe genannt werden. Die Gründe sollten auf Verlangen dem Arbeitnehmer mitgeteilt werden. 
Dann könnt ihr rechtliche Schritte prüfen.


----------



## murmel04 (29. Mai 2013)

meiner war an dem Tag als ich meine Sachenabgeholt habe nicht mal da, hatte zufällg Urlaub - Feigling halt.
Den wahren Grund wird er eh nicht nennen, denn der hätte vor Gericht keine Chance.
Bin noch am überlegen ob ich Klage, denn eigentlich will ich da nicht mehr hin. 
Aber so ne kleine Abfindung hätte was, allerdings bei nur 1 Jahr Zugehörigkeit wird das denke ich eh nix.

Männer halt - feige


----------



## schlammdiva (29. Mai 2013)

Das sind ja wirklich alles triftige Gründe für mindestens einen doofen Tag 
Ich drücke euch allen die Daumen, daß es für euch wieder besser wird.


----------



## blutlache (29. Mai 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Bis ich gestern morgen dann die Kündigung auf Arbeit erhielt.



das auch noch..


----------



## swe68 (30. Mai 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> meiner war an dem Tag als ich meine Sachenabgeholt habe nicht mal da, hatte zufällg Urlaub - Feigling halt.
> Den wahren Grund wird er eh nicht nennen, denn der hätte vor Gericht keine Chance.
> Bin noch am überlegen ob ich Klage, denn eigentlich will ich da nicht mehr hin.
> Aber so ne kleine Abfindung hätte was, allerdings bei nur 1 Jahr Zugehörigkeit wird das denke ich eh nix.
> ...



Dass Du meinst, er hätte vor Gericht keine Chance, ist dann gerade ein Grund, zum Anwalt zu gehen. Lass Dich beraten, eventuell lässt er sich dann auf einen Vergleich ein, der Dir Geld bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MM76 (30. Mai 2013)

Bin ja keine Lady, habe aber ein paar Angestellte und damit auch ein wenig Ahnung was arbeitsrechtliche Sachen angeht. Eine Künigung muss zwingend einen Grund haben. Ohne könnt Ihr mit ruhigen Gewissen dagegen vorgehen.
Siehe auch hier: http://www.ra-felsmann.de/aktuelles...burg-Kuendigung-grundlos-Schwangerschaft.html


----------



## malerosh (31. Mai 2013)

oh man, Kündigungen scheinen im Trend zu liegen gerade. ich hab auch gerade ne Absage auf eine Bewerbung bekommen. Na ja, in drei Wochen ist urlaub, vorher finde ich eh nix. bis dahin kümmer ich mich um die neue bude. 

Ich habs. wir machen den "ohne-job-aber-mit-bike-club" auf


----------



## mystik-1 (31. Mai 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> [MENTION=116098]
> Im Moment nimmst Du aber alles mit, oder?
> Warte erstmal auf die Schriftform und dann schauen, ob Du rechtlich etwas machen kannst.




*Das Gute daran ist, es kann ja eigentlich nur wieder besser werden!!!! 
*
Immer noch keine schriftliche Kündigung. Ich ahne warum er abwartet...bald zählt er nämlich wieder als Kleinbetrieb.
Keine Begründung, keine Abmahnungen


----------



## blutlache (31. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Tesla71 (1. Juni 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> *Das Gute daran ist, es kann ja eigentlich nur wieder besser werden!!!!
> *
> Immer noch keine schriftliche Kündigung. Ich ahne warum er abwartet...bald zählt er nämlich wieder als Kleinbetrieb.
> Keine Begründung, keine Abmahnungen



Anwalt - jetzt!


----------



## swe68 (1. Juni 2013)

Tesla71 hat Recht.


----------



## Grino21 (3. Juni 2013)

.....weil ich mitten in der Alpencross Vorbereitung krank geworden bin. Schei**e man.  Jetzt mach ich mal 1 Woche Pause. Und dann sehe ich weiter.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juni 2013)

weil so ein Trottel sein Skateboard nicht im Griff hatte, und mir dieses direkt vors Vorderrad geflitzt ist.
Mit Starrgabel und Canti-Bremsen war da nichts mehr zu machen 
zum Glück war neben dem Radweg ein Grünstreifen und so ist nur mein Bein etwas aufgeschürft, der Arm landete im weichen Gras...


----------



## Principiante (5. Juni 2013)

...na da hast Du echt noch mal Glück im Unglück gehabt!
Hätte ja auch krasser ausgehen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saba2010 (5. Juni 2013)

autsch - gute Besserung!

Sabine


----------



## Saba2010 (14. Juni 2013)

... meine Gabel kaputt ist und eingeschickt wird, und ich jetzt wahrscheinlich drei Wochen kein Bike habe


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Juni 2013)

Jetzt wo endlich Sommer ist???

Neeeiiin!


----------



## Saba2010 (15. Juni 2013)

Ja, war gestern wegen einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze im Laden, da ist es uns aufgefallen nu isse weg und ich habe nur das Crossrad hier könnte sein, dass ich in meiner Verzweiflung das in die Berge zwinge...


----------



## swe68 (16. Juni 2013)

... ich im Urlaub die große Zehe angestoßen habe und mit der Schwellung nicht halbwegs schmerzfrei in die Bikeschuhe komme 
... und MTB (ohne SPD) geht auch nicht, weil ich immer noch keine richtigen Schuhe habe und die Sohle meiner Nike Free, die ich zur Zeit nutze, zu weich ist -> aua.
 

mit Wanderschuhen ging das im Urlaub wunderbar  ... aber die sind noch nass von der letzten Sumpftour


----------



## Itzy (20. Juni 2013)

... mein linkes Auge tränt ohne Ende und ich doch am Wochenende endlich mein Techniktraining hab  Hoffentlich wirds keine Bindehautentzündung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (21. Juni 2013)

gute Besserung!

...ich nun die Kündigung heute morgen schriftlich erhalten habe. Geöffnet..für alle anderen Kollegen sichtbar.."versehentlich" in der Ablage eines Kollegen..ach ja


----------



## Dumens100 (21. Juni 2013)

und als Empfänger steht nicht Dein Name drauf so das der Kollege sofort sieht das es nicht an ihn gerichtet ist und es ungeöffnet in Dein Fach legt, das ist ein Fall für den Betriebsrat wenn ihr sowas habt, wenn Du noch genug kraft hast ab zum Anwalt


----------



## MM76 (21. Juni 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> gute Besserung!
> 
> ...ich nun die Kündigung heute morgen schriftlich erhalten habe. Geöffnet..für alle anderen Kollegen sichtbar.."versehentlich" in der Ablage eines Kollegen..ach ja


 
Wurde diesmal ein Kündigungsgrund angegeben? Wie schon mal geschrieben: Alles andere ist null und nichtig! Auch die Art und Weise (für andere Kollegen sichtbar) ist nicht hinnehmbar. Nimm einen Anwalt und geh dagegen vor. Du bekommst 100% Recht! 
Auch wenn Du nach den ganzen Vorkommnissen wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr dort arbeiten möchtest - kampflos solltest Du das Feld nicht räumen.


----------



## mystik-1 (21. Juni 2013)

Ich vermute weiterhin, dass er mit der schriftlichen Kündigung wirklich jetzt gewartet hat. Denn jetzt sind wir ein Kleinbetrieb und da stehen die Chancen eher schlecht vor Gericht, wurde mir gesagt.
Ist halt doof...Leben geht aber weiter...


----------



## MM76 (21. Juni 2013)

Kleinbetrieb hin - Kleinbetrieb her. An die Gesetze muss sich jeder halten. Aber mir scheint, dass Du gar nicht kämpfen möchtest.....


----------



## mystik-1 (21. Juni 2013)

doch, ich brauchte das aber alles schriftlich..sonst habe ich ja nix in der Hand für den Anwalt ;-)


----------



## MM76 (21. Juni 2013)

Okay


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2013)

viel Glück! Lass dir nix gefallen!


----------



## Tesla71 (21. Juni 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> doch, ich brauchte das aber alles schriftlich..sonst habe ich ja nix in der Hand für den Anwalt ;-)



Warst Du denn beim Anwalt? Die Kündigung wurde doch schon vor ein paar Wochen mündlich ausgesprochen.


----------



## mystik-1 (21. Juni 2013)

Mündl. zählt da aber nicht.
Japp, war ich schon.
"aus betrieblichen Gründen" steht da....mhm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (21. Juni 2013)

na dann hoffe ich dass du klagst, immer diese Ausrede betrieblich....

Drück dir die Daumen. 

Meinen Kündigungsgrund kenne ich immer noch nicht, allerdings ist es egal, hab ja was neues ab 01.07. 

Und zumindest vom Anfahrstweg mehr als verbessert, näher geht schon fast nicht mehr, von 17km einfach auf 3km.
Geld das gleiche mit Aussicht auf mehr nach 6 Monaten und 1 Jahr....

Grüße


----------



## mystik-1 (21. Juni 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Und zumindest vom Anfahrstweg mehr als verbessert, näher geht schon fast nicht mehr, von 17km einfach auf 3km.
> Geld das gleiche mit Aussicht auf mehr nach 6 Monaten und 1 Jahr....




das ist doch klasse!!!

"vergiss nicht deinen liebesbrief (kündigung) mitzunehmen!" musste ich mir vorhin vor allen Kollegen anhören. 
selten bin ich sprachlos..wirklich selten ^^

Das Wetter muss besser werden, sonst schreibe ich hier nachher nochmal rein, daß der Tag doof ist ^^


----------



## NiBi8519 (21. Juni 2013)

Ich drück auch die Daumen. Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## swe68 (22. Juni 2013)

@murmel04  


 @mystik-1 und erzähle dem Anwalt das - von wegen Kleinbetrieb und warum die Kündigung erst jetzt kommt. Das mit dem geöffneten Umschlag geht auch gar nicht!


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juli 2013)

glaube so langsam werd ich depressiv

neuer Job läuft soweit gut ( wenn man das nach 2 Wochen schon sagen kann, viel viel Arbeit)

aber das Biken,  draußen ist super Wetter ich schiebe es immer weiter raus, warum na ja wie immer werde ich alleine unterwegs sein, wenn ich dann und übeerhaupt....

Oh man es nervt und dabei hatte das Bikejahr diesmal in der Richtung vielversprechend angefangen. 

So euch trotzdem einen schönen Sonntag, genießt das Wetter - lange haben wir warten müssen.

Grüße


----------



## contesssa (7. Juli 2013)

Allein zu fahren ist doch kein Grund es nicht zu tun!Ich mache viele Dinge allein, einfach weil die Interessenlage in meinem Freundeskreis eine andere ist. Es gibt so viel Schönes zu erfahren, da kann es doch kein Grund sein, darauf zu verzichten, nur weil sich niemand findet, mit dem man das Erlebte teilen kann. Klar ist gemeinsam Erlebtes immer schöner, aber sich allein darauf einzulassen ist allemal besser als davon Abstand zu nehmen. Wenn ich mit meinen Freundinnen Rad fahre, ist die Anzahl der Höhenmeter sehr beschränkt und der Untergrund sollte möglichst asphaltiert sein....
das ist nicht meins und deshalb pflege ich das Soziale lieber auf anderer Ebene und bin allein unterwegs


----------



## murmel04 (8. Juli 2013)

ja klar genieße ich es auch alleine unterwegs zu sein.

Fahre ja auch alleine in Urlaub weil Mann mit Biken absolut nix am Hut hat.

Nur ab und an gerade halt Sonntags für längere Touren wäre es halt schön wenn jemand mit dabei wäre.

Einfach auch, mehr Augen sehen auch mal einen Trail an dem man sonst vorbei düst.
Technisches kann man mal probieren, was alleine oft dann nicht so toll ist, gerade wenn die Stelle abgelegen ist.....

Und irgendwie habe ich halt das Gefühl, dass ich mit meinen defiziten alle über kurz oder lang verscheuche...

Grüße


----------



## Sickgirl (10. Juli 2013)

Heute war ich bei der Neurologin, weil ich seit letzter Woche ein taubes Gefuehl am Daumen und dem Ring- und Zeigefinger an der linken Hand habe.

Im Maerz wurde mir ein Karpaltunnelsyndrom diagnostiziert mit rechts op pflichtig. Ende September haette ich dafuer einen OP Termin.

Jetzt muss erst die linke ran. Die hat mich ganz schoen unter Druch gesetzt das so schnell wie moeglich zu machen.

Im August ist es sehr schlecht wegen meinem Nebenjob aus zu fallen. Am Montag will ich eigentlich fuer zwei Wochen in den Urlaub fahren.

Weiss jetzt auch noch nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## swe68 (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn Du es aushältst, dann warte bis September, auch wenn Dir Druck gemacht wird. 
Der Druck liegt evtl. auch daran, dass die OP gewissermaßen lukrativ ist und im Sommer Flaute herrscht...
Bei mir ist auch der Verdacht, muss noch zum Neurologen, aber ich komme nicht dazu, weil mich andere gesundheitliche Probleme verfolgen  (seit Montag krank)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. Juli 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Heute war ich bei der Neurologin, weil ich seit letzter Woche ein taubes Gefuehl am Daumen und dem Ring- und Zeigefinger an der linken Hand habe.
> 
> Im Maerz wurde mir ein Karpaltunnelsyndrom diagnostiziert mit rechts op pflichtig. Ende September haette ich dafuer einen OP Termin.
> 
> ...




Bandscheiben OK, Nacken OK???????

Bei mir haben schon verschiedene Neurologen (vor ca. 20 Jahren zum 1.Mal!) diese Diagnose gestellt und OP´s befohlen 
Komischerweise hat mein Osteopath das so gut im Griff, dass ich nur zeitweise einschlafende Finger hab. Allerdings sind bei mir hauptsächlich Mittelfinger bis kleiner Finger betroffen.


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Juli 2013)

Mein Neurologe meinte zu meinen Karpaltunnelsymptomen lapidar: >Sie haben Flöhe und Läuse gleichzeitig! Bekommen sie erst einmal ihr Nackenproblem in den Griff, dann schauen wir weiter. Wenn´s nach wie vor zwickt, dann schneiden wir die ganze Geschichte eben auf!<  
Tja, was sagt man dazu  Das Nackenproblem habe ich inzwischen in den Griff bekommen, der Karpaltunnel macht nicht mehr so extrem auf sich aufmerksam. 
*Ergo:* Werde eine OP nicht mehr so eng in Betracht ziehen (müssen) und mir nen anderen Neurologen suchen  Der hier hatte wohl morgens nen Clown gefrühstückt


----------



## Sickgirl (11. Juli 2013)

Der Vater meines Radhändler ist ja Orthopäde, bei dem wollte ich eh noch vorbei wegen meinem Knie.
Der hat es nicht so unbedingt mit gleich operieren.


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Juli 2013)

Bin da auch kein großer Freund von und auch ganz froh, dass es mit dem Einschlafen der Finger nicht mehr so extrem ist wie es vor nem halben Jahr war. Solange es so bleibt, ist es für mich persönlich ok....


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Juli 2013)

... ich aufm Flohmarkt nichtmal die Standgebühr reingeholt hab, wir nur dumme Nachbarn hatten und somit die gewohnte Gaudi auch ausblieb und auch sonst die Privatverkäufe nicht laufen. 
Hoffentlich werden wir morgen wenigstens unser altes Auto los und kriegen unser neues endlich...


----------



## mystik-1 (15. Juli 2013)

Genau, erstmal woanders vorstellig werden, bevor man zu schnell eine OP machen laesst.


Alleine fahren finde ich immer noch doof. Vor allem dann, wenn man radelnde Leute hat, die aber lieber mit anderen fahren. Tja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (15. Juli 2013)

Gute Besserung!!!!!

Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil ich seit Heute nen Gips trage. 2 Finger innen was kaputt und eine Knochenabsplitterung. Damit fällt biken leider flach 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## malerosh (16. Juli 2013)

Oh nein gute Besserrung. 

Ich kann immer noch nicht biken. Hatten letzte Woche das Lager vom Hinterrad auseinander, aber nach der Tour Sonntag macht das schon wieder komische Geräusche. Also immer noch nicht biken, Radl erstmal in Werkstatt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juli 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!!!!!
> 
> Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil ich seit Heute nen Gips trage. 2 Finger innen was kaputt und eine Knochenabsplitterung. Damit fällt biken leider flach
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2



Autsch, das hört sich nicht gut an! Wie lange muss der Gips denn bleiben? Gute Besserung!


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Juli 2013)

Danke schön ihr zwei!
Gute Frage ich muss Fr wieder ins Krankenhaus dann wird wohl geschaut was los ist. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. Juli 2013)

...ich eben ne nette Tour mit ner Freundin gemacht habe, und als wir NACH einer Pause wieder aufs Rad steigen wollten, es einmal PENG gemacht hat, und ich aus nem Abstand von 3 metern beobachten konnte, wie die Luft aus meinem Hinterreifen entweicht.
Musste mich dann abholen lassen. Haben trotzdem gelacht. Sowas kann auch nur mir passsieren...


Aber: Was will man auch von nem Tag erwarten, der mit Aufstehen anfängt...


----------



## mystik-1 (16. Juli 2013)

...ich einfach nicht mit meinem Kram hinterherkomme und meine Augenbraue extrem genervt zuckt!


----------



## Veloce (17. Juli 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> ...ich einfach nicht mit meinem Kram hinterherkomme und meine Augenbraue extrem genervt zuckt!



Das ist Ausdruck von zu viel Stress / Belastung  . Klingt jetzt cool aber ich würde  entweder Druck  durch  Bewegung  beim Sport ablassen oder  einfach  mal bedingungslos entspannen .


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (18. Juli 2013)

@Veloce: Das ist ein guter Tipp, das mache ich auch immer. Man kann auch durch Bewegung entspannen. Einfach mal rauf aufs Rad, voll Dampf geben und sich verausgaben.

Das wirkt


----------



## sandee.d (18. Juli 2013)

ICH BEKOMM DIE KRISEEEEEE *SCHREI* ich habe mich lange zusammen gerissen aber nach 1,5 monaten und der bevorstehende urlaub ist endeeeeee... ich will radfahren!!! und warum tu ich es nicht? weil die &%$& schulter gebrochen ist....aaaaaahhhh ich flipp aus -.-

recht herzlichen dank für die aufmerksamkeit. 
pissed sandee.d


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juli 2013)

Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandee.d (19. Juli 2013)

gut wird sie sicher aber sie soll schneeeeeeeell passieren!!!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (23. Juli 2013)

So ich war wegen meinen Fingern mal wieder im Krankenhaus.  Der Gips ist seit Freitag ab, aber da ich die Finger noch nicht so bewegen kann wie der Doc es gerne hätte bin ich nun bis zum 31 Krankgeschrieben und hab Physio angeordnet bekommen. Naja ich war der Meinung das es sich sehr verbessert hat und nur noch bei bestimmten Bewegungen weh tut. Dann hab ich ein Vorstellungsgespräch die darüber schon Bescheid wissen und ich hoffe das wirft mich nicht zurück.

Dann hat eine sogenannte Freundin^^ ihr wahres Gesicht gezeigt und ich bin einfach schockiert. Naja was solls-auf so Leute bin ich nicht angewiesen 

So genug rum geheult und ich wünsche allen Verletzten und Angeschlagenen Gute Besserung! 

Grüßle 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (24. Juli 2013)

Ich gerade von meinem Busfahrer verarscht wurde. Ich wollte ein Ticket von Lüneburg nach Hamburg, also HVV-Gesamtbereich. Er verkauft mir wohl ein Kurzstreckenticket. Kurz vor Hamburg gebe ich dem Kontrolleur mit gutem Gewissen mein Ticket und Bang falsches Ticket, also fahren ohne Ticket 50 Euronen extra. Das waren 2, 5 Paar Bremsbeläge, fast 2 neue Reifen, ......


----------



## Jette1 (24. Juli 2013)

...Weil ich gleich Feierabend habe und es in Strömen angefangen hat zu regnen, blitzt und donnert wie verrückt.
- Ich wollte doch ins Freibad gehen ;-(


----------



## NiBi8519 (24. Juli 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Ich gerade von meinem Busfahrer verarscht wurde. Ich wollte ein Ticket von Lüneburg nach Hamburg, also HVV-Gesamtbereich. Er verkauft mir wohl ein Kurzstreckenticket. Kurz vor Hamburg gebe ich dem Kontrolleur mit gutem Gewissen mein Ticket und Bang falsches Ticket, also fahren ohne Ticket 50 Euronen extra. Das waren 2, 5 Paar Bremsbeläge, fast 2 neue Reifen, ......



Boa wie dreist ist das denn bitte 
Konntest Du nicht sagen das du die Karte bei dem Fahrer gekauft hast und diese falsch ausgestellt wurde? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte das nicht bezahlt. Ich hätte einen richtigen Affentanz gestartet, und nicht eher bezahlt, bevor die Sache geklärt worden wäre.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (24. Juli 2013)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ich hätte das nicht bezahlt. Ich hätte einen richtigen Affentanz gestartet, und nicht eher bezahlt, bevor die Sache geklärt worden wäre.



Bezahlt ist auch noch nicht aber die Zahlungsaufforderung kommt bestimmt! Den Schaffner interessierte das leider wenig. Ich habe jetzt erstmal Beschwerden an unsere Busfirma und den HVV und einen Leserbrief an unsere Zeitung getippt. Mal sehen was draus wird. Na ja Hauptsache die nächste Woche passt. Morgen geht´s nach Garmisch und dann 6 Tage über die Alpen....


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (24. Juli 2013)

Richtig so, beschwer Dich. Die Zeitung ist ein riesiges Druckmittel für solche Unternehmen. Und der Vollpfosten, der dir die falsche Karte verkauft hat, sollte doch auch noch zu finden sein. Der muss sich dann erst mal rechtfertigen. Ich rate Dir, einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten. Bei sowas könnte ich aus der Buxe hüppen. 

Geniess deinen Alpencross nächste Woche, und denk nicht mehr an die Ä.....


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Juli 2013)

Doofer Tag war schon am Dienstag: amzweiten Tag in Saalbach abends auf den letzten Kilometern gestürzt (Schotter ). Weil die schulter dann immer mehr weh tat Mittwoch früh zum Doc. Diagnose: War wohl kurz rausgekugelt, ist zum Glück dann aber wohl gleich von allein wieder rein. Trotzdem ist der Arm in der Schlinge ruhiggestellt, erstmal für 14 Tage.  Und dicke Schürfwunde am Ellbogen noch dazu 
Naja, tröstlich, dass wir Montag schon die Big 5 gemacht hatten und ich Di auch den Tag voll ausgekostet hab. Aber die neue Z-Line wär ich schon gern noch öfters gefahren am Mi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandee.d (27. Juli 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Doofer Tag war schon am Dienstag: amzweiten Tag in Saalbach abends auf den letzten Kilometern gestürzt (Schotter ). Weil die schulter dann immer mehr weh tat Mittwoch früh zum Doc. Diagnose: War wohl kurz rausgekugelt, ist zum Glück dann aber wohl gleich von allein wieder rein. Trotzdem ist der Arm in der Schlinge ruhiggestellt, erstmal für 14 Tage.  Und dicke Schürfwunde am Ellbogen noch dazu
> Naja, tröstlich, dass wir Montag schon die Big 5 gemacht hatten und ich Di auch den Tag voll ausgekostet hab. Aber die neue Z-Line wär ich schon gern noch öfters gefahren am Mi...



ich war die woche auch in saalbach!!!!aber auch nur von den zuschauer reihen bzw. trail abgehen und fotos machen (mann hab ich nen muskelkalter  ) hoffe dir gehts schon besser!!!!


----------



## mystik-1 (28. Juli 2013)

.....


----------



## Veloce (2. August 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Doofer Tag war schon am Dienstag: amzweiten Tag in Saalbach abends auf den letzten Kilometern gestürzt (Schotter ). Weil die schulter dann immer mehr weh tat Mittwoch früh zum Doc. Diagnose: War wohl kurz rausgekugelt, ist zum Glück dann aber wohl gleich von allein wieder rein. Trotzdem ist der Arm in der Schlinge ruhiggestellt, erstmal für 14 Tage.  Und dicke Schürfwunde am Ellbogen noch dazu
> Naja, tröstlich, dass wir Montag schon die Big 5 gemacht hatten und ich Di auch den Tag voll ausgekostet hab. Aber die neue Z-Line wär ich schon gern noch öfters gefahren am Mi...



Ich würde die Schulter maximal 1 Woche ruhig stellen  und  dann direkt  mit  Beweglichkeitsübungen und Kräftigung anfangen .
Wenn  Du den Verdacht hast an Sicherheit eingebüßt zu haben solltest
du  abklären lassen ob die Kapsel durch die Lux ausgeleiert ist . 
Hatte vor meiner Op mehrmals durch Stürze die rechte Schulter ausgekugelt .


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. August 2013)

Veloce" data-source="post: 10823748"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Ich würde die Schulter maximal 1 Woche ruhig stellen  und  dann direkt  mit  Beweglichkeitsübungen und Kräftigung anfangen .
> Wenn  Du den Verdacht hast an Sicherheit eingebüßt zu haben solltest
> du  abklären lassen ob die Kapsel durch die Lux ausgeleiert ist .
> Hatte vor meiner Op mehrmals durch Stürze die rechte Schulter ausgekugelt .



War gestern noch mal beim Doc und Vergleichsaufnahmen haben dannEntwarnung gegeben: Kein Haarriss erkennbar. Darf jetzt wieder die Schulter soweit bewegen, wie ich kann, halt alles Piano angehen... Trotzdem blöd, bei dem genialen Wetter momentan nicht biken zu können


----------



## mystik-1 (5. August 2013)

wenn der tag positiv war, zumindest gedacht...und man dann letztendlich doch wieder wartet und ueberlegen muss und wieder nicht weiss was los ist...


----------



## HardTailTrial (5. August 2013)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Richtig so, beschwer Dich. Die Zeitung ist ein riesiges Druckmittel für solche Unternehmen. Und der Vollpfosten, der dir die falsche Karte verkauft hat, sollte doch auch noch zu finden sein. Der muss sich dann erst mal rechtfertigen. Ich rate Dir, einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten. Bei sowas könnte ich aus der Buxe hüppen.
> 
> Geniess deinen Alpencross nächste Woche, und denk nicht mehr an die Ä.....



Genau, bis zum obersten Gerichtshof damit, wenn das nicht klappt vor der UN vorsprechen die Sache hört sich gewaltig an.....Anwalt  genau..Advo-Card oder wat? Nein warte, du bist nicht zufällig Anwalt oder? 

Du kaufst dir ne Karte die dir der Fahrer gesagt hast und bekommst dafür ne Strafe evtl.? Nächstes mal Perso steckenlassen und nach vorne zum Fahrer das er die Differenz oder die 50,- bezahlt. Wäre mir auch zu blöd, würde ich einfach gehen, falls er dich nicht gehen lassen will Polizei anrufen(eigentlich unnötig aber so ist es vernünftig) und dann den sachverhalt genauso schildern. Bist ja im Recht.

Hätte ich jedes mal für 50,- + nen Anwalt eingeschaltet wäre ich jetzt wahrscheinlich  10.000,- ärmer.  Ausser mit Advo-Card, aber der Sache traue ich auch nicht, dann kriegste so nen Anwalt wie bei Breaking Bad haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. August 2013)

Endlich 2 Wochen Urlaub und endlich ein bißchen Zeit zum wieder fitter werden, und was mach ich am Ende meiner schönen trailigen Tour gestern........

.......was wohl  natürlich den üblichen einmal im Jahr Umfaller mit Clickies, aber so, 

dass ich mit Gewicht und Rahmen voll auf die Wade drauf bin 

Hoffentlich ists "nur" ne Prellung, sonst muß ich in der Pfalz die Strecken ablaufen


----------



## wildbiker (5. August 2013)

Geilster Urlaub aller Zeiten wieder vorbei, der Alltag und Stress im Job hat mich wieder Bike steht wg. defekter Bremse auch momentan still.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. August 2013)

ersteres und zweiteres hab ich heute auch erlebt, aber ich lass mir doch von der doofen Arbeit nicht meine Traum-Dolomiten-Erholung zerstören!


----------



## mystik-1 (27. August 2013)

gar nicht sooo schlimm, aber nervig.

habe gerade festgestellt, dass auf meinem handy alle kontakte durcheinander sind. telefonnummern zugeordnet, die gar nicht zu den kontakten gehoeren und dann erscheinen auch noch fb-kontakte als e-mail adresse in bestehenden kontakten.
da ruft man auf arbeit an und landet ganz woanders...nerv....das alles entwirren.


----------



## LilianB (27. August 2013)

Ich kriege meine Pedale nicht aaaaaab 

die sind vom Händler aus nicht gefettet und das blöde billig wellgo gewinde verbiegt sich schon  hab alles versucht WD-40, kalt-warm, ich hab es sogar mit olivenöl versucht  die sind sind festgeschweißt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. August 2013)

Richtige Richtung?


----------



## LilianB (27. August 2013)

hihi  berechtigte Frage, aber leider ja  Habe es sogar grade extra nochmal nachgelesen, weil ich dachte ich wäre doof. Ich nehme an das der die ohne Fett mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen hat 

Jetzt muss ich mein Leben lang mit Wellgo Pedalen fahren


----------



## Gudyo (27. August 2013)

Sorry fürs einmischen. Wen es gar nicht geht, Kurbel demontieren und Pedalsitz vorsichtig auf Ständerbohrmaschine aufbohren 6-8 mm. Heisluftfön drauf und dann sollte das schon abgehen. Pedale sind dann natürlich Fratze


----------



## Chrige (27. August 2013)

Hast du's mit "grossem" Werkzeug versucht? Ich hatte letzte mal das gleiche Problem. Sogar mein Freund ist zweimal zurück in die Werkstatt von seinem Geschäft um besseres Werkzeug zu holen. Und er hatte riesige Probleme. Das Problem ist auch, dass die sich selber mehr und mehr anziehen, wenn man damit fährt. 
Hoffe, du bringst sie irgendwie weg.


----------



## MucPaul (27. August 2013)

Reihenfolge:

1.) Zum Öffnen immer nach hinten gegen die Fahrtrichtung drehen, egal welche Seite. 
2.) WD 40 über Nacht (dauert) von beiden Seiten.
3.) Laaaangen 15er Schlüssel nehmen, zur Not auch in der Autowerkstatt
4.) Heissluftfön 300°C ca. 15 Minuten auf die Verschraubung. Die Alukurbel dehnt sich mehr aus als das Stahlgewinde. Damit geht es dann auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LilianB (28. August 2013)

OT Danke euch erstmal für die Hilfe würde das gern ganz kurz aufklären nachdem so viele Tipps kamen. Hab aber auch was am heutigen Tag zu meckern, hab gaaaaaanz schlecht geträumt 

Die Pedale sind runter, allerdings ist dabei was sehr kurioses aufgefallen, haltet mich jetzt bitte nicht für bekloppt. Ich bin damit also gestern Abend runter in die Werkstatt und dort hat mir dann der Sohn des Besitzers die Dinger runter geholt. Er fährt selbst seit kurzem Downhill und offensichtlich fehlte es mir zum einen an Kraft und zum andern an nem guten Maulschlüssel. Ich hoffe das WD-40 hat da auch geholfen. Allerdings und das war super merkwürdig : Normalerweise müssten doch beide Pedale abgehen wenn ich sie Richtung Hinterrad abdrehe oder ? (siehe MucPaul - Danke sich das so zu merken ist echt das einfachste ) Das funktionierte aber nur auf der einen Seite und zwar mit der linken Pedale. Für die rechte haben wir das Rad dann auf den Kopf gestellt und normal hätte man wieder den Schlüssel nach unten Richtung Hinterrad drücken müssen oder? (sofern meine Logik) Er meinte aber nene das wäre ja das Rechtsgewinde und würde sich deswegen nach links los schrauben also hat er Richtung Vorderrad gedrückt und die Pedale lößte sich. Bin ich jetzt bekloppt oder hat er vielleicht gezogen und ich hab nicht richtig aufgepasst 

Zu meiner Verteidigung : Er meinte auch das die super fest gesessen haben und ich die als Frau niemals alleine los bekommen hätte


----------



## scylla (28. August 2013)

LilianB schrieb:


> ...Das funktionierte aber nur auf der einen Seite und zwar mit der linken Pedale. Für die rechte *haben wir das Rad dann auf den Kopf gestellt* und normal hätte man wieder den Schlüssel nach unten Richtung Hinterrad drücken müssen oder? (sofern meine Logik)...



ich glaub, jetzt kommst du selber drauf


----------



## LilianB (28. August 2013)

Verdammt  Ich glaube ich hab gestern ein wenig zu lange Bike und Pedale angestarrt, da wird man wuschig im Kopf. Danke Scylla ! ich geh mich jetzt irgendwo verstecken


----------



## MucPaul (28. August 2013)

Genau. Rechts ist ein Rechtsgewinde, links ein Linksgewinde. Deshalb zum Öffnen immer nach hinten drehen.


----------



## murmel04 (1. September 2013)

da meldet man sich irgendwo an, freut sich ewig drauf, richtet die anderen Aktivitäten danach und dann - tja dann wird festgestellt, das das eigene können für diese Gruppe nicht ausreicht und dass es besser ist nicht teilzunehmen. 

Nur weil sich andere anmelden deren können für dort von anfang an zu hoch war. Kurz gesagt: ausgeladen - weil zu schlecht.

Mein Ego freut sich


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. September 2013)

ja nu, wo passiert denn sowas?!


----------



## murmel04 (1. September 2013)

Tja dort wo ich als anscheinend hoffnungsloser Fall - also Wiederholungstäterin etwas Fahrtechnik machen wollte.

Leider hab ich sonst ja so gut wie keine Möglichkeit zum wirklichen üben, da ich meist alleine los muss, daher geh ich halt ab und an zu einem Kurs. 

Sollte nicht sein und macht mich echt na kann es eigentlich nicht in Worte fassen, wütend, traurig ich weiss nicht.
Auf jeden Fall liegt das Bike im Auto und ich schaffe es einfach nicht mich heute auf den Weg zu machen.

Wenn ich mir überlege welche Termine ich für diesen Kurs umgelegt, ausfallen usw. hab lassen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. September 2013)

Häh? Sowas darf ja gar nicht sein. Wenn du den Kurs ausgesucht hast nach deinen Fähigkeiten und die anderen sich einfach nur schlechter eingestuft haben als sie sind, solltest du auch dort abgeholt werden wo du bist... Und nicht einfach liegengelassen werden! Die anderen müsstne dann halt warten, bis du auf das Level kommst...
Was issen das für'n Anbieter, der sich sowas erlaubt? Kriegst du wenigstens dein Geld zurück für diese Frechheit? (Was angesichts der verschobenen Termine nur ne geringe Kompensation wäre...)


----------



## murmel04 (1. September 2013)

ne bezahlt hatte ich noch nix.

Keine Ahnung ob es jetzt alleine Schuld des Veranstalters war, denn der sieht ja auch erst wenn die Leute da sind, wie das Können ist. Gut war nur, dass ich erst später dazukommen sollte, daher kam die Info wie sich die Truppe zusammensetzt.

Sehe es ehr bei denen die sich angemeldet haben. denn ehrlich so gut muss man sich selber kennen um zu beurteilen ob ich mich bei einem Basic oder höher anmelde.

Wäre genauso wenn ich mich jetzt bei Stufe 2 oder höher anmelde, das ist zu hoch für mich, also mach ich das nicht.

Also liegt der Fehler ehr bei den Teilnehmern als beim Veranstalter, denn der hat ja informiert, wie der Stand der Truppe ist.

Klar ich hätte drauf bestehen können, aber was bringst? Sicher nur Frust für mich und gelernt hätte ich sicher nicht wirklich was ausser ich bin doch zu doof dazu.

War ja ok dass ich den Anruf noch so frühzeiztig erhalten habe, dass ich nicht die km umsonst gefahren bin.

Vielleicht muss ich mir doch jemand anderen suchen, hat halt irgendwie die Chemie gestimmt.

Aber irgendwie muss es doch mal besser werden, und für manche Sachen brauche ich halt einfach jemanden mit Tipps und für die Sicherheit, alles kann man sich doch nicht alleine erarbeiten.

Erstmal einen finden, wo passt, das nächste Problem

Trotzdem doof und es zehrt so doof es sich anhört an meinem Selbstvertraun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. September 2013)

Naja, aber trotzdem sollte sich der Veranstalter noch ne andere Art der Entschuldigung einfallen lassen. Wie bereits geschrieben, wenn ich mich falsch einstufe obwohl ich besser bin, ist das mein Fehler und ich wiederhol die Basics halt mit den "schwächeren", für die der Kurs  eigentlich gedacht war, oder steig aus und mach den nächsthöheren Kurs... Aber andersrum die rauskicken, die sich richtig eingeschätzt haben (also bei denen der Fehler nicht liegt) - bescheinigt nicht unbedingt professionelles Verhalten seitens des Veranstalters...


----------



## murmel04 (1. September 2013)

so nach ca. 3 Stunden "Schockstarre" bin ich dann halt mal wieder für mich losgezogen das übliche halt.

Der Kopf wurde nicht ganz frei, irgendwie hat es mich doch getroffen, das man mich halt nach meinem Können von vor ca. 6 Monaten beurteilt hat.

Na ja, werd mal schaun vielleicht finde ich noch einen Anbieter der in den nächsten Wochen noch was anbietet, viel Zeit in diesem Jahr ist ja leider nicht mehr

Irgendwie hätte ich gewissen Schwächen vor dem Winter zumindest im Ansatz mal gelöst.

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch noch einen Tipp. Muss nicht wirklich Fahrtechnik, sondern schon ehr was mit Trailanteil, also lernen im Trail.

LG


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. September 2013)

wie wäre es mal mit einem Ladies-only-Camp?  Oder generell ein mehrtägiges Trailcamp?
Von wo bist Du?


----------



## murmel04 (2. September 2013)

ja ich denke es wird irgendwie in die Richtung LO gehen.

Leider hab ich bis jetzt mit gemischten Kursen bzw. wenn der Männeranteil sehr viel höher war, nicht wirklich gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Trailcamp ja, leider ist da die LO Version ehr selten, wenn überhaupt. 

Dazu kommt das es ja schon September ist und ich in diesem Jahr durch Jobwechsel noch nicht wirklich Urlaub machen kann.

Sieht im Moment so aus, also ob die Lücken mit ins nächste Jahr gehen

Schlafort ist im schönen Unterfranken, also für solche Planungen ist immer erstmal eine meist längere Anfahrt nötig.

LG


----------



## LilianB (2. September 2013)

Gestern den ersten Mountainbike-Kurs meines Lebens gemacht, hab so viel gelernt (soviel wie halt für nen Anfänger an einem Tag möglich ist) aber ich bin dann nachmittags Dinge gefahren, da hätte ich morgens noch allen nen Vogel gezeigt  Da waren so zwei dicke Backsteine die quer aus einem kleinen Drop heraus geguckt haben und dahinter kam direkt einer Kurve *ganz stolz bin* 

Heute dann der etwas unschöne "Schock" habe super heftigen "Ruheschmerz" in beiden Knien. Ich vermute es ist Überbelastung und mangelnde Muskulatur. Werde jetzt vorsichtig an meiner Grundlagenausdauer arbeiten und Muskulatur aufbauen und hoffen das sich das dann in nächster Zeit von selbst bessert. Wäre sehr schade wenn mir meine Knie nen Strich durch mein neues Hobby machen würden 

Des weiteren hoffe ich noch auf ein paar nette Mädels zu treffen, die eventuell Lust haben mich mal mitzunehmen und mir vielleicht noch etwas beizubringen und mir Strecken zeigen können. Habe mir versucht die gestrige Strecke zu merken - ohne Erfolg 
 @murmel04 Das ist ja echt ne unverschämte Geschichte  Jemandem so den Tag zu vermiesen, vor allem da es ja offenbar ein bezahlter Kurs sein sollte. Das klingt wieder mal nach (sry das ich es sage) TYPISCH KERLE . Wir hatten gestern auch zwei-drei von acht!! dabei die denke ich gut einen höheren Kurs hätten wählen können, aber gemault hat von denen keiner. Im Gegenteil alle haben nach dem Sturz von einem Mädel nochmal besonders Rücksicht genommen und es nochmals langsamer angehen lassen, auf so einen Veranstalter und so einen Kurs würde ich dann in Zukunft beim besten Willen gerne drauf verzichten. Das nimmt einem ja den ganzen Spaß an diesem schönen Hobby..

Tut mir echt Leid, ich hoffe das du dieses Jahr noch einen schönen anderen Kurs findest *Daumen drück*


----------



## scylla (2. September 2013)

@murmel04
warum hast du denn eigentlich freiwillig einen Rückzieher gemacht?
Wenn ich das recht verstanden habe war das ein lang im Voraus gebuchter Kurs, für den der (kommerzielle) Veranstalter Geld bekommen hätte. Der Veranstalter ist also ein Dienstleister, und du hast als Kunde ein Recht darauf zu bekommen, was du bezahlst. Vor allem wenn du seit langem deinen Kalender nach dem Termin ausgerichtet hast. 

Ich hätte ganz klar auf mein "Recht" als zahlender Kunde bestanden, wäre trotzdem hingefahren, und hätte darauf bestanden, dass mir unabhängig von dem Niveau der anderen Teilnehmer auch das beigebracht wird, was ich an Kursinhalten gebucht habe.
Wer weiß, vielleicht hätte es auch ganz gut geklappt, wenn du das so kommuniziert hättest? Ein wenig Selbstbewusstsein und Offenheit für Neues ist oft kein Nachteil im Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (2. September 2013)

Erstmal schön das dich der Bikevirus jetzt auch erwischt hat... 

Ich hoffe mal das bei dem gestrigen Kurs vorab eine individuelle Bike-Einstellung bzw. Anpassung stattgefunden hat, damit die Schmerzen nicht aufs falsche Setup zurückzuführen sind.
Wieviel bist Du denn sonst so unterwegs gewesen?
Und woher kommst Du?
LG


----------



## murmel04 (2. September 2013)

Ich glaube es war da auch etwas Selbstschutz mir gegenüber da.

Um was zu lernen bzw problemstellen zu knacken muss ich mich irgendwie sagen wir mal "Wohlfühlen", leider hab ich da ein ganz feines Gefühl dafür ob man Willkommen ist oder nicht!

Wäre ich schon 15 min ehr losgefahren, wie es eigentlich geplant war, dann hätte es keinen Rückzug gegeben, ob es dann Spaß gemacht hätte und ein Erfolg gewesen wäre, kann ich nicht sagen!

Ich denke ich hätte mehr verloren als gewonnen, nachdem ich erfahren habe was noch alles kommt und die Herrschaften haben sich im Block angemeldét, kennen sich und das Gebiet und dann kommt eine daher , das wäre nix gewesen, Menschen können grausam sein 


Geld habe ich Gott sei dank nicht bezahlt, was gelitten, irgendwie mein Selbstvertrauen so doof es sich anhört.

Na ja bis ich 100 bin habe ich die Löcher hoffentlich gestopft!

Lg


----------



## LilianB (2. September 2013)

@_Bioantrieb_ Meine Kondition ist leider absolut gleich 0  Habe jetzt zwei Jahre quasi keinen Sport mehr gemacht. Eine Bikeanpassung haben wir natürlich gemacht, das einzige Problem was ich noch haben ist folgendes : Ich müsste bremse und Schaltung etwa 2cm nach links versetzen, leider sind die Bremshebel wohl mit Sternschrauben versehen. Weiss jemand zufällig welche Gröeße die haben damit ich nen passenden Schrauberdreher besorgen kann ?
Das hat jetzt natürlich nichts mit den Knien zu tun...
Noch dazu bin ich grade in Behandlung bei meiner Osthepathin ich habe seitdem Wachstum wohl eine schiefe Wirbelsäule die nie korrigiert wurde und meine Beine hängen sehr...ähm...interessant an meinem Körper  Beim Reiten hatte ich teilweise dieselben Schmerzen, meistens wenn die Naht an meiner Reithose ungünstig am Bein lag. Da ich das diesmal ausschließen kann, muss es wohl was anderes sein.
Ich denke am Setup sollte es also nicht liegen, eventuell war es gestern dann doch etwas zu viel für mich  Ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet.
 @_murmel04_ Obwohl Scylla absolut Recht hat, kann ich dich natürlich auch verstehen. Da einen ganzen Tag lang zu spüren das man nicht willkommen und eher das fünfte Rad am Wagen ist, ist sicherlich nicht schön. Ich glaube da macht einem das Lernen bzw. in deinem Fall das Stopfen von Löchern auch keinen Spass mehr. Trotzdem finde ich das Verhalten dieser "Fremdgeschlechter"  sehr fragwürdig. Hätten sich doch lieber freuen sollen das ein nettes Mädels dabei ist ;-)
Und doof hört sich das auch nicht an, kann das echt gut nachvollziehen aber lass dich davon nicht entmutigen. Dumme Menschen gibt es leider überall


----------



## lucie (2. September 2013)

@murmel04

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10910890&postcount=228

Vielleicht hättest Du dich hier auch so wohlgefühlt wie die Verfasserin dieses Beitrages. 
Das Treffen ist leider vorbei, aber es wird sicher ein 2014 geben. 


Ich hätte es im Übrigen auch darauf ankommen lassen und wäre einfach hingefahren.


----------



## Bioantrieb (2. September 2013)

Schon mal gut das die Anpassung stimmt, Größe für das Werkzeug kann ich Dir heute Abend erst schicken, bin noch unterwegs und hab's nicht im Kopf, aber gleiche Hebel am Bike.

Siehe es positiv das Du bei 0 anfängst, umso größer sind deine Fortschritte, konditionell bzw. auch muskulär.

Komme aus dem Raum Hannover bzw. Berlin, und der September ist voll von Terminen, aber wenn Du Lust hast und keine Schoenwetterfahrerin bist, können wir uns ja später mal zum Biken treffen.

Bis dahin viel Spaß beim neuen Hobby und trau dich einfach...


----------



## murmel04 (2. September 2013)

@lucie , das war einer der Termine den ich gestrichen habe..

Trotzdem ne, dazu hab ich leider zu viele negative Erfahrungen gemacht....


----------



## lucie (2. September 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> @lucie , das war einer der Termine den ich gestrichen habe..
> 
> Trotzdem ne, dazu hab ich leider zu viele negative Erfahrungen gemacht....



Warum gestrichen???

Es war das vierte Treffen dieser Art und bis jetzt kamen von allen Mädels nur
positive Feedbacks.


----------



## murmel04 (2. September 2013)

Oh kam das falsch rüber ? Sorry

Konnte nicht teilnehmen, weil ich ja das Fahrtechniktraining schon gebucht hatte!

Tja falsche Entscheidung


----------



## lucie (2. September 2013)

Ach sooooo, ,

dann einfach beim nächsten Mal. Würden uns freuen.


----------



## LilianB (2. September 2013)

@Bioantrieb Natürlich gerne  vielleicht bist ja mal etwas näher dran oder mal trifft sich irgendwo in der Mitte ;-) ich wollte ohnehin den ganzen Winter durchfahren, deswegen hoffe ich auch noch eine paar "Rundwege" kennen zu lernen in den nächsten Wochen, dass ich dann auch alleine fahren kann. Viele sind da offenbar pingelig was Regen und kalt betrifft  

Habe übrigens Grade gelesen das das wohl sogenannte Torx Schrauben sind, warum auch immer man die an ein mtb baut ...

  @murmel04 nächstes Jahr  Wenn ich bis dahin ein wenig was gelernt haIch Krieg die Pedale nicht ab der hst die Lager nicht gefettet die sitzen bombenfestbe bin ich bestimmt auch gerne dabei. Vorausgesetzt das ich bis nächstes Jahr etwas fahren lerne 

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit eigener Rechtschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (2. September 2013)

wenn nächstes Jahr Zeit und Ort passen, dann sollte das kein Problem sein.

Dann bin ich dabei.

LilianB, du wirst bis nächstes Jahr viel lernen, glaube mir.

Vor allem hast du einen riesen Vorteil finde ich, du hast gleich einen Technikkurs gemacht und dabei schon viel gelernt und bist nicht erst rumgerollt und hast dir viele unarten angeeignet, die dann nur mit viel Mühe wieder wegzubekommen sind.

Also viel fahren und üben, die Kondi kommt irgendwann.

Grüße


----------



## mystik-1 (17. September 2013)

schlaflos...zuviele (negative?) gedanken halten mich wach und beschaeftigen mich...


----------



## Veloce (19. September 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> schlaflos...zuviele (negative?) gedanken halten mich wach und beschaeftigen mich...



Die sorgen dann aber auch dafür das du eine Chance oder offene  Hand
nicht siehst  . Ich will jetzt keine coolen schlauen Ratschläge geben zumal ich selbst gerade den inneren Dialog mit meiner Einstellung führe .
Nur so viel sei gesagt . Geh raus  oder fahr mal ne schöne Tour und  fühle
 mit dem Abstand was du wirklich willst  . 
Mit dem weiten Blick des Abstands siehst du mehr und ja auch Schice  ist
Dünger .


----------



## mystik-1 (19. September 2013)

mhm...ich wusste mal was ich wollte...jetzt wird die negativliste wieder laenger


----------



## swe68 (22. September 2013)

Kann es sein, dass die Negativliste deshalb wieder länger wird, weil Du Dich davor "drückst", die Entscheidung final zu treffen?


----------



## mystik-1 (25. September 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Negativliste deshalb wieder länger wird, weil Du Dich davor "drückst", die Entscheidung final zu treffen?



das kann gut sein. ueberlege ob ich wirklich klar sehe oder doch alles vernebelt ist. wuerde erklaeren warum die negativseite laenger wird.
*schlaflos...mal wieder*


----------



## Dr_Stone (25. September 2013)

Text gelöscht, aber das Lied bleibt: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXRgRkwkIQ&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLxoDQ-VIRfb-pNM3mrbpz01E6cNOvmYoF"]Christina Grimmie & Mike Tompkins - Fall Out Boy & Alicia Keys - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## swe68 (25. September 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> das kann gut sein. ueberlege ob ich wirklich klar sehe oder doch alles vernebelt ist. wuerde erklaeren warum die negativseite laenger wird.
> *schlaflos...mal wieder*



was sagt Dein Instinkt oder Bauch oder Herz oder was auch immer?
Ohne dass Du einen Gedanken an negative Punkte verwendest?


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. September 2013)

Hi LilianB, erstmal großes SORRY, das meine Antwort erst heute kommt, war etwas Chaos bei mir.

Irgendwo in der Mitte treffen hört sich gut an, Sauerland wäre doch z. B. nett, und wetterfest bist Du auch, da sollte ja noch was machbar sein in 2013, der Herbst ist landschaftlich ein Highlight!

Was fährst Du denn so, Touren, Downhill, etc.?

Ach und zur Größe des Torx, ein 15er passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (25. September 2013)

Ähm was geht hier mit meinem Handy ab. Bitte alles löschen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mystik-1 (26. September 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> was sagt Dein Instinkt oder Bauch oder Herz oder was auch immer?
> Ohne dass Du einen Gedanken an negative Punkte verwendest?



Mein Herz, Bauch, Instinkt.....lasse ich sie reden ist der Weg eindeutig. Dummerweise fuehrt das nur zu Verletzungen. 
Es bringt naemlich nix, wenn zwei Kopfmenschen so verbohrt in ihren Zweifeln sind, sich winden bis zum absoluten Negativen und nur einer den Teufelskreis durchbricht.
Mein Herz frisst mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf. Nichtmal mehr Radfahren geht als Ablenkung, weil ich jetzt darum kaempfe nicht auch noch die 40kg zu unterschreiten.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Verbohrte Kopfmenschen bekommen es hin so zu gruebeln, derart danebenzugruebeln, dass sie im Vorfeld sich schon alles kaputtreden. Stellen sie fest, dass etwas ploetzlich anders ist...reden sie sich das negativ. Sie sind nicht in der Lage darauf zu kommen, dass die Entscheidung richtig ist. Stattdessen fangen sie an das ploetzliche Gefuehlschaos negativ auf eine Sache oder Person zu projezieren. 
Schliesslich wuerden sie sonst Gefahr laufen gluecklich zu werden. 


Kenne das ja auch. Man steht sich oft selber im Weg...gruebelt ohne Ende. Mir gehts im Beruflichen so. Ich gruebel seit Jahren und mache es nicht einfach mal. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich mir damit schade und nicht andere Menschen wieder und wieder verletze.


----------



## murmel04 (26. September 2013)

oh man hab ich mich heute geärgert

da war ich gestern das erste mal beim spinning, hab ich noch nie gemacht,

heute hab ich dann nachgefragt ob ich nochmal "schnuppern" darf, kam doch glatt die antwort

warst doch gestern da und hast es gesehen wie es war, das muss reichen!

fazit, es wird dort keinen vertrag geben!

kundenfreundlich ist für mich was anderes!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. September 2013)

@ murmel: Das ist so bei Fitnessstudios - ich reg mich auch immer auf. Hab schon lange einen Jahresvertrag, bin quasi Mitglied der ersten Stunde, aber beim Spinning ab Herbst gibts immer Teilnehmer mit "besonderen Verträgen", so was wie Zehnerkarte oder "Fit durch den Winter" - die belegen dann die eh schon vollen Spinning-Kurse und der "Dauerzahler" guckt in die Röhre. 
Vielleicht gibts bei Dir nen Sportverein, DAV oder Skiclub mit Winterspinning? Gibts in einigen Sektionen. Das ist nicht so teuer und eben ohne Vertrag, wenn es Dir nur ums Spinning geht.


----------



## murmel04 (26. September 2013)

Na ja da ist etwas anders geregelt.

Der Kurs ist extra, also erstmal für externe und dann wenn Platz ist können die normalen Mitglieder einsteigen.

Wobei mit dem extravertrag geht 6 Monate kann man nur am Mittwoch rein und am Samstag, da allerdings ohne spinning.

Daher kollidieren Mitglieder und externe nicht, denn Mittwoch wäre der Bereich dann geschlossen auch für Mitglieder.

Na mal schaun was ich nun mache gibt ja genug Studios.

Ihre Begründung war ja auch, dass ich ja schon Mitglied war und daher kenne ich es ja..., nur wie gesagt spinning hab ich noch nie gemacht und werde es dort auch nicht tun.


----------



## swe68 (26. September 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Mein Herz, Bauch, Instinkt.....lasse ich sie reden ist der Weg eindeutig. Dummerweise fuehrt das nur zu Verletzungen.
> Es bringt naemlich nix, wenn zwei Kopfmenschen so verbohrt in ihren Zweifeln sind, sich winden bis zum absoluten Negativen und nur einer den Teufelskreis durchbricht.


Das ist richtig. Aber Du wirst dann auch mit dem Kopfmenschen niemals glücklich werden. Und das ist doch, was Du eigentlich möchtest? Dich wohl in Deinem Leben fühlen. 



mystik-1 schrieb:


> Mein Herz frisst mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf. Nichtmal mehr Radfahren geht als Ablenkung, weil ich jetzt darum kaempfe nicht auch noch die 40kg zu unterschreiten.


Der wichtigste Mensch in Deinem Leben bist Du selbst.
Niemand, mit dem Du in einer sonstwie gearteten Beziehung steckst, ist Dir so nahe, wie Du selbst. Sag Dir das jeden Tag!!! Und fange an, das, was Du tust, danach auszurichten.
Und Radfahren oder anderer Sport ist für Bewegungsmenschen absolut nötig. Treib Sport, die Lust am Essen kommt dann schon. 
Wenn ich (aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen) nicht essen kann, dann trinke ich übrigens literweise Ovomaltine (warm, Kakao = versöhnlich, es macht schön dick und gibt Power)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



mystik-1 schrieb:


> Verbohrte Kopfmenschen bekommen es hin so zu gruebeln, derart danebenzugruebeln, dass sie im Vorfeld sich schon alles kaputtreden. Stellen sie fest, dass etwas ploetzlich anders ist...reden sie sich das negativ. Sie sind nicht in der Lage darauf zu kommen, dass die Entscheidung richtig ist. Stattdessen fangen sie an das ploetzliche Gefuehlschaos negativ auf eine Sache oder Person zu projezieren.
> Schliesslich wuerden sie sonst Gefahr laufen gluecklich zu werden.
> 
> 
> Kenne das ja auch. Man steht sich oft selber im Weg...gruebelt ohne Ende. Mir gehts im Beruflichen so. Ich gruebel seit Jahren und mache es nicht einfach mal. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich mir damit schade und nicht andere Menschen wieder und wieder verletze.


Gehe Schritt für Schritt vor. Mach Dir einen Plan.
Du verletzt nicht andere Menschen, wenn Du Deine Pläne verfolgst. Aber es ist viel schlimmer, sich selbst zu verletzen.

Vielleicht hilft es Dir, wenn Du erstmal das Thema angehst - mach Dir einen Plan, wie Du das Berufliche umsetzen könntest, wenn Du wolltest. 
Du wirst feststellen, dass Du wahrscheinlich weniger Menschen verletzt als Du denkst. Das ist alles eine Frage der Kommunikation.

PN geht wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (26. September 2013)

pn geht wieder?lach...haste ne benachrichtigung bekommen von meinem versuch?^^


meine ec pin ist wech....dafuer ist mir meine alte nummer wieder eingefallen. wunderbar...zweite neue karte in diesem jahr.


----------



## swe68 (26. September 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> pn geht wieder?lach...haste ne benachrichtigung bekommen von meinem versuch?^^


genau 




mystik-1 schrieb:


> meine ec pin ist wech....dafuer ist mir meine alte nummer wieder eingefallen. wunderbar...zweite neue karte in diesem jahr.


ist mir auch schon passiert. Ich stand vorm Automat und wußte die 3 letzten Nummern vorher, aber DIE EINE nicht 
Interessant, so ein Hirn.
Ich habe nach 2 Versuchen aufgehört und interessanterweise war die PIN 2 Tage später wieder im Hirn verfügbar.


----------



## mystik-1 (26. September 2013)

ich musste dieses jahr schon ne neue karte anfordern.
netterweise ist mir das beim tankautomaten passiert. benzin war billig und ich war nicht die einzige, die tanken wollte und hab versucht staendig nett zu den anderen zu laecheln, waehrend ich wie ne irre die vermeintlich richtige pin tippte.
tjoah...irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## swe68 (26. September 2013)

Passiert. Ich stand mit einer plötzlich defekten EC-Karte in Österreich an der Supermarktkasse, während mein lieber Freund mit Ware schon mal zum Wagen gelaufen war und in der TG keinen Handyempfang hatte. Die Schlange wurde länger und länger, alle sahen mich hasserfüllt an, aber wir mussten darauf warten, dass er sich wundert, wo ich bleibe


----------



## mystik-1 (26. September 2013)

lach
wenn man darueber lachen kann, ist das dann noch ein doofer tag?^^


----------



## swe68 (27. September 2013)

Nein! Sobald man etwas als Situationskomödie sehen kann, ist es ein guter Tag.


----------



## mystik-1 (2. Oktober 2013)

f5 tasten aus dem system entfernt werden sollten!!!!!

und ec pin weiterhin verschollen


----------



## wildbiker (3. Oktober 2013)

...seit letzten Freitag ne fette Erkältung hab... 
...und trotzdem die geile Bikezeit im Erzgebirge am letzten WE vermisse....


----------



## mystik-1 (4. Oktober 2013)

gute besserung!


tolle erfindung diese reiseruecktrittversicherung. somit ist die geplante ablenkung futsch


----------



## mystik-1 (9. Oktober 2013)

... ich es hasse wenn alle anderen recht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Oktober 2013)

... heute schon der erste Schnee vom Himmel fiel... darauf hab ich _wirklich keine_ Lust !!!


----------



## Chrige (10. Oktober 2013)

Bei uns auch. Es war aber trotzdem ein schöner Nightride...


----------



## mystik-1 (10. Oktober 2013)

und ich warte auf schnee mit dem rad ^^


----------



## NiBi8519 (11. Oktober 2013)

Generell ist alles doof momentan. Ich war seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr biken durch Verletzung neuem Job und Vorbereitung vom Fußball. Der neue Job kotzt mich einfach nur an und ich bin über jeden Tag froh den ich dort rum bekommen habe....

Aber es wird wieder biken gegangen definitiv-hab es so vermisst. 

Ein schönes Wochenende Euch

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mystik-1 (11. Oktober 2013)

kopf hoch...alles kann besser werden.


----------



## swe68 (11. Oktober 2013)

Sag ich auch immer - und es kommt schlimmer 
Grüsse aus dem Krankenhaus


----------



## murmel04 (11. Oktober 2013)

Oh je, dann gute Besserung !!!


----------



## Dr_Stone (11. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es schlimmer werden kann ist es doch gut.
Schlimm ist es, wenn man das schlimmste erlebt hat.

Also sollte man den Blick nicht auf das schlechte richten,
sondern auf den Weg, den man gehen möchte.


----------



## swe68 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich bemühe mich gerade, Dinge, die die Sache kompliziert mqchen (inkl. seltener Keime) mit dem grossen Sack einzufangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (11. Oktober 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Sag ich auch immer - und es kommt schlimmer
> Grüsse aus dem Krankenhaus



Gute Besserung!


mein fussboden ist weg...und ich rede mir jetzt ein...alles wird gut


----------



## Principiante (12. Oktober 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich bemühe mich gerade, Dinge, die die Sache kompliziert mqchen (inkl. seltener Keime) mit dem grossen Sack einzufangen




...oje , das mit den "seltenen Keimen" hatte ich auch schon mal (14 Tage Klinik...)


Von mir auch gute Besserung! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## swe68 (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke Euch!  3 Antibiotika auf einmal...


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2013)

Ganz viel Kraft und dass du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Oktober 2013)

swe68 - es ist ungerecht, das mit den blöden Keimen. Aber Du packst das. Ich wünsche alles GUTE und dass Du bald wieder fit bist. 
Hälst Du uns etwas auf dem Laufenden?
Gruß von der Lahmschnecke


----------



## swe68 (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke Euch! Ja, mache ich.
Das Problem ist halt, dass ich eine Erkrankung der Gallenwege habe, da sitzt der Keim und macht richtig Ärger... Und da ich ja Superheldin bin und ziemlich schmerzfrei, bin ich viel zu spät ins KH gekommen...
Aber die Antibiotika wirken schon mal. Ein Schritt weiter.

Danke Euch wirklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

Gute und hoffentlich schnelle Besserung! Du (und die Antibiotika) packst das!


----------



## swe68 (18. Oktober 2013)

Update: Immer noch Kampf gegen Akutproblem. Das Problem. wegen dem ich eigentlich hier bin, macht Zusatzprobleme. Aber das Akutproblem wird.... nur wegen des eigentlichen Problems kann es noch Ärger geben 
Also, ich brauche Montag und dann nochmal im Laufe der Woche jeden gedrückten Daumen!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Oktober 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Also, ich brauche Montag und dann nochmal im Laufe der Woche jeden gedrückten Daumen!


 
Von mir kriegste 2 ! Alles Gute!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Oktober 2013)

Auch von mir beide Daumen fest gedrückt! Gute Besserung und viel Kraft!


----------



## swe68 (18. Oktober 2013)

Danke Euch.


----------



## Principiante (19. Oktober 2013)

Von mir auch alle beide!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## swe68 (19. Oktober 2013)

Danke!  Jetzt ist erstmal Wochenende. So ein Krankenhausaufenthalt ist ja purer Stress, andauernd wird man zu irgendeiner Untersuchung abgeholt oder darf nichts essen... Jetzt brauche ich die 2 Tage zum Erholen... Mo. geht es weiter.


----------



## mystik-1 (19. Oktober 2013)

weiterhin gute besserung!


urlaub ist vorbei....das ist doof.
weit weg von erinnerungen..vom stress...am liebsten will ich sofort wieder los!


----------



## murmel04 (20. Oktober 2013)

Sonntag und wieder mal Dauerregen. Es  und ich könnte k...

1 Tag Sonne und sowas nennt man dann golderner Oktober/Herbst.

Ich hab doch im Moment nur das WE zum biken.

Hauptsache unter der Woche ist das Wetter ok...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Oktober 2013)

Gestern: Ich bei schönstem Wetter in die Berge gefahren und dann am Parkplatz festgestellt, dass ich meine Schuhe vergessen hatte. Bin dann aber trotzdem gefahren, mit Mokkassins und Klickpedalen im Tal lang, da sieht man dann ne Landschaft mal im Detail, die man sonst nur von oben sieht. Hat ja auch mal sein Gutes... Ja, und einige vom Lady´s Treffen werden grinsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (21. Oktober 2013)

ich vergesse gerne mal den schnellspanner zu hause 



...will wieder urlaub haben. da war der kopf freier. alltag und alle sorgen,enttaeuschungen usw.  warten hier zu hause


----------



## laterra (23. Oktober 2013)

..ich mich mal wieder in die Falsche verliebt und ne Abfuhr kassiert habe. Irgendwie wiederholt sich die Geschichte jedes Jahr =(


----------



## Martina H. (23. Oktober 2013)




----------



## NiBi8519 (24. Oktober 2013)

Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Wenn dann richtig und selten und wenns knallt oder nix wird ein tiefes Loch. Kopf hoch wird wieder!  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Oktober 2013)

.. ich mit kratzendem Hals wach geworden bin... Ich will keine Erkältung!!


----------



## mystik-1 (25. Oktober 2013)

laterra schrieb:


> ..ich mich mal wieder in die Falsche verliebt und ne Abfuhr kassiert habe. Irgendwie wiederholt sich die Geschichte jedes Jahr =(



 
verdammt



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ich will mein leben selber schreiben. entgegen aller anzeichen darauf hoffen, daß genau das passiert, womit keiner rechnet.
schei** liebe
warte seit so vielen monaten auf das happy end. 12 monate gekämpft, gehofft. was passiert? ich werde ausgelöscht...auch wenn es "nur" auf einem handy ist.
die angst vor der selbsterfüllenden prophezeihung war noch nie so groß wie jetzt.

*also wenn es irgendwo..irgendeinen gibt, der das drehbuch jedes einzelnen lebens schreibt, JETZT wäre der zeitpunkt für glück..für ein happy end gekommen!!! *


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2013)

@mystik-1
du schreibst doch, du willst dein leben selber schreiben? dann tu's auch!
mach dich nicht von anderen abhängig, die dich "auslöschen". nur du alleine - und nicht eine andere person - hast das in der hand, dich "auslöschen" zu lassen oder auch nicht. 
kein anderer schreibt das drehbuch deines lebens sondern du selbst.
also hör auf zu hoffen und fang an zu leben! das glück kommt dann von ganz alleine


----------



## thedifferent82 (26. Oktober 2013)

laterra schrieb:


> ..ich mich mal wieder in die Falsche verliebt und ne Abfuhr kassiert habe. Irgendwie wiederholt sich die Geschichte jedes Jahr =(



So bleibt dir vielleicht Schlimmeres erspart. 

Seit Donnerstag hab ich nur noch doofe Tage...meine Freundin hat mir ~7 Wochen lang was vor gemacht, mich belogen und zum Schluß auch noch betrogen.  

Heute nochmal ein letzter schwerer Schritt (Sachen bei ihr holen) und dann irgendwie versuchen, nach vorn zu schauen!


----------



## laterra (26. Oktober 2013)

Hm, vielleicht - man kann vorher nicht wissen wie es endet. 

Aber eigentlich gehe ich nicht gleich vom Schlimmsten aus und bei vielen scheint eine Beziehung ja auch dauerhaft zu funktionieren. Den Schmerz muss man in Kauf nehmen, um die schönen Momente genießen zu können.

Naja, als Single hab ich wenigstens mehr Zeit zum Biken 
Biken macht glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thedifferent82 (26. Oktober 2013)

Momentan habe ich gar keine Lust zum biken, obwohl so tolles Wetter ist.
Ich brauch jetzt bestimmt erstmal ein paar Tage und dann kommt die Lust hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## NiBi8519 (27. Oktober 2013)

Das Wetter bei uns ist echt der Hit  Sturm und Regen ohen Ende.... Die Wälder sind für ein paar Tage gesperrt und das alles wenn ich mal an einem Sonntag kein Fussballspiel habe und genügend Zeit vorhanden ist- grummel.

Einen schönen Sonntag allen


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Oktober 2013)

Starke Windböen und Regen??? ist wohl gerade überall angesagt....  Herbst eben


----------



## NiBi8519 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja dem ist leider so aber was bei uns heute abgegangen ist war schon krass. Naja dann eben kein Herbst mehr mir Sonne etc... Hallo Winter  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## murmel04 (27. Oktober 2013)

na ja vom Winter sind wir noch ein wenig weg.

Der Tag hat doch nach dem nächtlichen Regen, doch noch ganz gut angefangen. zumindest bis ca. 13 Uhr, dann gings bergab.

Und man kann doch trotzdem fahren. (außer Dauerregen, den brauch ich auch nicht)


----------



## NiBi8519 (27. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> na ja vom Winter sind wir noch ein wenig weg.
> 
> Der Tag hat doch nach dem nächtlichen Regen, doch noch ganz gut angefangen. zumindest bis ca. 13 Uhr, dann gings bergab.
> 
> Und man kann doch trotzdem fahren. (außer Dauerregen, den brauch ich auch nicht)



Klaro kann man trotzdem fahren, war auch mein Plan aber bei uns hieß es dann das man mehrere Tage nicht in den Wald soll da hier der Sturm alles umhaut. Naja der Föhn ist hier auch ordentlich am blasen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (28. Oktober 2013)

thedifferent82 schrieb:


> Seit Donnerstag hab ich nur noch doofe Tage...meine Freundin hat mir ~7 Wochen lang was vor gemacht, mich belogen und zum Schluß auch noch betrogen.
> :




mhm...ich hab auch so ein haendchen irgendwie gerne den falschen partner zu erwischen. wenn dann die bittere realitaet zuschlaegt.

wind und regen..hier auch


----------



## swe68 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hier habe ich mein Problem in wenigen Sätzen zusammengefasst. Bin heute ein bisschen wortkarg, Tag war anstrengend.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11061119&postcount=231


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich wünsch dir, dass alles gut ausgeht und dafür ganz ganz viel Kraft !!!


----------



## Bettina (28. Oktober 2013)

@swe68: Ich wünsch dir viel Kraft, Entspannung und schöne Touren, wann immer es geht.


----------



## swe68 (28. Oktober 2013)

danke Euch!


----------



## murmel04 (28. Oktober 2013)

auch von mir viel viel Kraft und viel Entspannung.


----------



## mystik-1 (28. Oktober 2013)

drücke weiterhin die daumen!


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2013)

@swe68
auch ich drücke dir weiter die Daumen und wünsche dir alles nur erdenkliche Gute! Werd wieder gesund


----------



## swe68 (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Daumen und die Gedanken. Ich halte Euch selbstverständlich auf dem Laufenden.
Wer von Euch bei FB ist, kann mir einfach eine PN schicken. Ich werde dort für meine Freunde auch Updates posten.


----------



## Principiante (28. Oktober 2013)

Alles Gute! Bleib stark!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Oktober 2013)

Liebe Stephanie,
ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass du bald wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung bist! Ich wünsch dir viel Kraft und psychische Stärke!
LG, Pfadfinderin


----------



## swe68 (30. Oktober 2013)

Danke! 
Di. geht es für ein paar Tage ins Krankenhaus. Da wird eingehend untersucht, dann werden wir entscheiden, welche der aktuell 3 Optionen verfolgt werden kann.


----------



## Chrige (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich drücke dir auch ganz fest die Daumen, dass du bald wieder auf den Beinen stehst und dass es stetig aufwärts geht


----------



## mystik-1 (4. November 2013)

Hoffe es geht aufwärts bei Dir!


~~~~~~~~~~

Hier scheint ein Alptraum wahr zu werden. Stück für Sück kommen Sachen ans Licht.
Und alle sagen ich bin paranoid. Dabei vergisst das Internet nichts


----------



## swe68 (4. November 2013)

Erstmal darf ich morgen ins KH - Check, welche Behandlungsmethode in Frage kommt... 
Also, ein paar Daumen kann ich gebrauchen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. November 2013)

Meinen Gedrückten hast du...


----------



## mystik-1 (5. November 2013)

Daumen sind gedrückt


----------



## Principiante (5. November 2013)

Ehrensache!

Alles wirklich Gute für Dich!!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. November 2013)

Daumen sind gedrückt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (5. November 2013)

alle Daumen sind bei dir


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. November 2013)

Auch von mir alle Daumen und noch mehr, Kopf hoch....


----------



## swe68 (6. November 2013)

Ihr seid toll und es wirkt... Stand jetzt ist das Drecksding begrenzt und absolut operabel. Keine Anzeichen für irgendeine Streuung. Er ist noch sehr, sehr klein.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (6. November 2013)

Oh, das sind ja echt gute Nachrichten  

Ich halte dir weiterhin die Daumen, damit die guten Nachrichten nicht abreissen


----------



## scylla (6. November 2013)

super, ich freu mich für dich 
Daumen bleiben natürlich weiterhin gedrückt, wenn's schon so gut hilft!


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. November 2013)

S U P E R, freue mich mit, alles wird gut, denn alle sind bei Dir!

Hatte auch mal so ein Mistkerl und habe ihn u. a. mit positiven Gedanken besiegt.

Also kämpfen und dann rockst Du wieder die Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (6. November 2013)

Auch wenn ich im LO nichts zu suchen habe, ich verfolg die Geschichte dennoch und freu mich solch positiven Nachrichten zu hören! Bleib tapfer! Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen!

Bener


----------



## swe68 (6. November 2013)

Zum OP-Teermin gebe ich Bescheid. Da brauche ich die Daumen wieder. Am WE wird gepunktet


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. November 2013)

Schön so erfreuliche Nachrichten zu lesen!
Ich drück weiterhin die Daumen.


----------



## swe68 (7. November 2013)

Also - meine Chancen stehen gut, durch eine OP geheilt zu werden 
Ich werde vorm OP-Termin nochmal Eure geballte Daumenkraft anfordern. Es wirkt ja, wie wir am Ergebnis der Untersuchung sehen


----------



## Bettina (7. November 2013)

OP heilt zwar nicht, aber wenn sie hilft ist es super 
Ich drück dir weiterhin die Daumen.


----------



## swe68 (8. November 2013)

@Bettina
Du hast im Prinzip Recht - ich habe wortwörtlich die Aussage des Arztes übernommen 
Mal sehen, ich bin erst einmal froh, wenn ich das hinter mir habe...


----------



## murmel04 (8. November 2013)

diese scheiß Zecken vom Finanzamt, gemeint haben meinen Steuerbescheid nach 6 Monaten abzuändern.

Meinen die ich hab eine Gelddruckmaschine im Keller.

Ich könnte kotzen


----------



## mystik-1 (8. November 2013)

....fremde leute mehr wissen als ich!
soviel zum thema man sei verschwiegen und alles wird gut.

als waere das noch nicht genug...bekomme ich die aufgabe meine belange und verletzungen zu ignorieren und mich doch bitte um genau die leute...die es ja soooo schwer haben zur zeit...fuersorglich zu kuemmern..zu bemuttern etc....die leute.die doch nur sich selber sehen und schuld am leid anderer sind 

letzteres ist schon fast ein highlight...denn auf sowas dreistes muss man erstmal kommen!!!!


----------



## swe68 (9. November 2013)

Dann nimm die Aufgabe nicht an und sage Nein.

Du bist für Dich selbst verantwortlich. belaste Dich nicht länger mit dem Mist und gehe Deinen Weg!


----------



## blutlache (9. November 2013)

@ mystik-1
*Ich glaube bald Du leidest gerne, sonst würdest endlich mal was ändern, oder Dir echte Hilfe suchen anstatt hier Deine mieselaune zu verbreiten. Es heißt doch, 
"Heute ist ein doofer Tag," 
und nicht 
"Mein scheizz Jahr"*
*Also*


> belaste Dich nicht länger mit dem Mist und


 *mich auch nicht.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (11. November 2013)

...weil heute der Traum von einer legalen Freeride Strecke geplatzt ist. Wir kriegen das mit dem Berliner Forst haftungstechnisch nicht hin, verdammt!


----------



## Itzy (11. November 2013)

blutlache schrieb:


> @ mystik-1
> *Ich glaube bald Du leidest gerne, sonst würdest endlich mal was ändern, oder Dir echte Hilfe suchen anstatt hier Deine mieselaune zu verbreiten. Es heißt doch,
> "Heute ist ein doofer Tag,"
> und nicht
> ...



Wieso schaust du denn hier rein, wenn es dich so nervt? 

BTW: Es hat geschneit. Damit ist die Bikesaison wohl offiziell vorbei


----------



## schlammdiva (11. November 2013)

Itzy schrieb:


> Wieso schaust du denn hier rein, wenn es dich so nervt?



Sehe ich ganz genau so!


----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2013)

Itzy schrieb:


> BTW: Es hat geschneit. Damit ist die Bikesaison wohl offiziell vorbei



Du hast nur das falsche Rad 


 @Principiante, schade - dabei hätte ich gerade gedacht, dass es in B möglich ist


----------



## wildbiker (14. November 2013)

..seit 14 Tagen wg. Rückenschmerzen krank, geht aber aufwärts, kann zumindest die kommende Woche wieder arbeiten
Biken wird dafür dieses Jahr nicht mehr so intensiv drin sein...
Fernseher nach 3 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben/nur noch halbes Bild mit senkrechten Streifen...


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> .....Fernseher nach 3 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben/nur noch halbes Bild mit senkrechten Streifen...



das ist nicht wirklich gut  aber der ist ersetzbar.

Gute Besserung und versuchs ganz einfach mal mit Magnesium und/oder entsäuern


----------



## swe68 (19. November 2013)

Mur kurze Meldung. Erster Tag Normalstation, ziemlich platt. Aber ich bin noch da!


----------



## corra (19. November 2013)

bei uns regnet es kotz


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. November 2013)

Swe: gute Besserung und dass du ganz schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (19. November 2013)

@swe
Weiter gute Besserung (Daumen drück).


----------



## bluecyberfrog (19. November 2013)

@swe, klingt ja als ob Alles nach Plan läuft  . Weiterhin Alles Gute und gute Besserung !!


----------



## Principiante (19. November 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Mur kurze Meldung. Erster Tag Normalstation, ziemlich platt. Aber ich bin noch da!



Halte durch!
Mach! Auch wenn es schwer ist, Du schaffst das!

Alles Gute!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Mausoline (19. November 2013)

@swe

 weiterhin beste Genesungswünsche und dass alles gut wird


----------



## MissQuax (20. November 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Mur kurze Meldung. Erster Tag Normalstation, ziemlich platt. Aber ich bin noch da!



Na das ist doch erfreulich! Ich wünsche dir, daß es weiter schnell aufwärts geht!


----------



## bajcca (20. November 2013)

@Swe
Das sind tolle Neuigkeiten, weiterhin gute Besserung.
"Und Du bleibst auch weiter da"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. November 2013)

Das wird. Irgendwie. Ich darf nur meinen Humor nicht verlieren und muss mich als Mensch und meine Bedürfnisse im Auge behalten.


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. Dezember 2013)

das einzige was mich ein wenig weibisch macht ist meine Neugier:
Aber da hier sonst niemand fragt:

Swe, wie geht es Dir ? Ich hoffe den Umständen entsprechend optimal 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Principiante (12. Dezember 2013)

...hab eben erfahren das eine Freundin am Dienstag Abend verstorben ist... einfach so, ganz still und leise...
Sie war voll quirlig, sehr lebenslustig und voll lieb!

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## swe68 (12. Dezember 2013)

Ah sorry, ich habe oder hatte einen Durchhänger...
Die 2. OP hat mich ziemlich zerlegt. Ich habe immer noch jede Menge Gas undd Luft im Körper und schlafe auch noch schlecht.
Aber heute habe ich immerhin laufend 2 Stockwerke geschafft (insgesamt heute 3,5).
Ich will nach Hause....


----------



## Bettina (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsch dir viel Geduld und entspannte Gedanken, dann wird auch alles (oder vieles) besser.
Gruß B


----------



## swe68 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich scheitere immer wieder an der Geduld


----------



## Bettina (13. Dezember 2013)

Du schaffst das  

Also das mit der Geduld  musst aber auch selber dran glauben.
Ich erzähl mir das auch ständig.


----------



## swe68 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das wird. 
Ich merke ja selbst, dass ich vorerst über den Berg bin. Das ist etwas anderes als die Zeit davor. Nächste Woche geht es heim. Bis dahin steigere ich jeden Tag mein Laufpensum.

Mein Notfall mit der schlimmsten Nacht meines Lebens und anschließender OP im desolaten Zustand hat mich physisch, aber auch psychisch tief in den Keller gerissen. Aber jetzt bin ich da raus.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (13. Dezember 2013)

@swe68: Du packst das!!!


----------



## swe68 (13. Dezember 2013)

ja, langsam glaube ich das selber wieder 

Das ganze Elend der Intensiv und Halbintensiv-Stationen liegt vorerst hinter mir. Ich wußte zeitweise nicht mehr, welchen Tag wir haben. Aber immerhin wußte ich immer, wer ich bin. Das hatte ich anderen dort voraus... Hilfreich war irgendwann dann auch mein Musikmix auf dem Handy (Death Metal, eigens fürs Krankenhaus zusammengestellt), so lernt man langsam wieder, dass man mehr als nur krank ist, nämlich auch Mensch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (14. Dezember 2013)

... mein Mann gestern seine Kündigung bekommen hat

Merry X-Mas


----------



## laterra (14. Dezember 2013)

oh nein, auch noch direkt vor weihnachten... ich drück euch die daumen dass er bald wieder was findet!


----------



## swe68 (14. Dezember 2013)

Oh nein!
Alles Gute wünsche ich euch


----------



## Bener (16. Dezember 2013)

@swe68: Wieder daheim? Wie gehts Dir? Offensichtlich ja schon wach und laute Musik auf den Ohren! So kann eine Woche beginnen!

Weiterhin nur das Beste wünsche ich Dir!

Daniel


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. Dezember 2013)

Moin Mädels, 
ja, heute ist das halt einfach so, das niemand mehr ein Gewissen hat und die *********** kommen immer weiter und regieren die Welt.
Sorry, weiss aber im Moment einfach nicht weiter...
und Swe68: Halt die Ohren steif. Du schaffst das!!!


----------



## swe68 (16. Dezember 2013)

@Bener
Wenn die Laborwerte ok sind, schmeissen sie mich heute Nachmittag raus. 
Und laute Musik hatte ich schon auf der Zwischenintensivabteilung auf den Ohren 
Ich kann momentan nur Metal hören.
 @Dumbledore1005
Lasst euch erst einmal Weihnachten nicht verderben. Was hat er denn für einen Job gehabt? Ich bin sicher, es gibt Möglichkeiten. Und die Kündigung vor Weihnachten ist eine Sauerei.


----------



## CelticTiger (16. Dezember 2013)

Falscher Thread. Sorry!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. Dezember 2013)

@swe68: Er ist Industriemeister Metall. Die Säcke haben ihn erst letztes Jahr abgeworben. Und jetzt wollen sie plötzlich die Stelle streichen? Das können sie einem erzählen, der sich die Hose mit der Kneifzange zumacht. Ihr glaubt garnicht, was ich denen an den Sack wünsche. Und dem Betriebsratsarsch, der zugestimmt hat. 
Allerdings hat nur der Betriebsarschvorsitzende zugestimmt. Die anderen Mitglieder scheinen da nix von gewusst zu haben. Vielleicht ist das ein Formfehler, mit dem wir die Ärsche an den Sack packen und aufhängen können...


----------



## swe68 (16. Dezember 2013)

auf jeden Fall Anwalt.
Generell, für den Blick in die Zukunft: Wenn er abgeworben wurde, ist er gut. Das ist doch schon mal super! Wie sieht es bei der alten Firma aus? Und sucht mal Berufsbilder und dann Firmen bei Euch in der Nähe zusamen, die in Frage kmmen. Das würde ich als ersten Schritt tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ja, du hast schon recht. Er ist schon gut. Aber Metallindustrie hier im Umkreis ist leider nicht viel. 50 km einfache Fahrt wird er schon in Kauf nehmen müssen. 
Anwalt Termin haben wir heute schon.
Er wird schon wieder was finden, da bin ich von überzeugt, aber es ist so ein gewaltiger Tiefschlag. 
Bei der alten Firma wird derzeit niemand eingestellt. 
Aber vielleicht ist das ja seine Chance, jetzt einen tollen Job zu finden.
Momentan schwanke ich dauernd zwischen Heulkrampf, Magenkrämpfen und purer Existenzpanik...
Aber dein Jahr ist ja auch ätzend gelaufen.
Zwei völlig unterschiedliche Misthaufen, und beide unentlich Sch.....
Ich wünsche mir für 2014 nur, das es in jeder Hinsicht besser wird.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Dezember 2013)

@Dumbledore1005: Echt ne Sauerei. Ich wünsche euch (deinem Mann) viel Erfolg bei der Arbeitssuche und vielleicht auch ein bisschen Glück, mit dem euch der Anwalt ein klein wenig helfen kann!

@swe: Weiterhin alles Gute! Auf dass an Stelle des DeathMetal bald Hairspray-Metal laufen kann


----------



## swe68 (16. Dezember 2013)

@Dumbledore1005
alles wird gut  Das weißt Du doch selbst, wie Du schreibst. Lasst euch Weihnachten nicht nehmen.  @WarriorPrincess
die Death Metal Phase wird noch ein wenig anhalten. Ich muss ja noch zur Chemo. Aber ehrlich, mein Mix hat mich immer wieder aufgerichtet. Einfach gutes, kämpferisches Geschrubbe. 

und bis Ende des Jahres will ich mich nicht ernsthaft damit beschäftigen.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Dezember 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> ja, langsam glaube ich das selber wieder
> 
> Das ganze Elend der Intensiv und Halbintensiv-Stationen liegt vorerst hinter mir. Ich wußte zeitweise nicht mehr, welchen Tag wir haben. Aber immerhin wußte ich immer, wer ich bin. Das hatte ich anderen dort voraus... *Hilfreich war irgendwann dann auch mein Musikmix auf dem Handy (Death Metal, eigens fürs Krankenhaus zusammengestellt)*, so lernt man langsam wieder, dass man mehr als nur krank ist, nämlich auch Mensch...



 das finde ich richtig gut und wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Kraft. Dein Kampfgeist ist beeindruckend.


----------



## murmel04 (17. Dezember 2013)

Leider nehmen die Firmen keine RÃ¼cksicht darauf wann und wen sie kÃ¼ndigen.

Bei uns kÃ¶nnte man heute der Presse schon entnehmen, dass morgen ein hier ansÃ¤ssiges weltunternehmen 1100-1500 Leute entlassen wird. 
Bekanntgabe erfolgt morgen, wen es erwischt ð¡

Hoffe der Kelch geht an meinen Bruder vorbei, der sitzt seit 2 Jahren auf einem heiÃen Stuhl, selbst die, die im
Ausland auf Montage waren wurden nicht verschont, kam ein Brief und ab nach Hause aufs Amt.

Es trifft leider immer die kleinen, sparen im Manager Bereich auf die Idee kommt man nichtð¡

Vor allem ist das so ein spezialbereich wo es fast keine MÃ¶glichkeiten gibt was anderes finden.

@swe drÃ¼ck dir weiter die Daumen, alles wird gutð


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja, waren gestern beim Anwalt, und der hat uns Hoffnung gemacht.

Das Leben könnte sooo schön sein, wenn es die ganzen Kackbratzen garnicht geben würde. 
Nee, an Managerposten wird nicht gespart. Die hauen die Kohle raus ohne Ende, das ist ganz egal.
Mit dem kleinen Malocher kann man ja umspringen, wie man möchte...

Und 1500 Leute so kurz vor Weihnachten entlassen, das nenne ich ja mal echt krass!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (27. Dezember 2013)

@swe68   wie siehts aus?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ich bin schon wieder reingefallen....das muss mehr als dummheit sein


----------



## swe68 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich päppel mich erstmal auf… Ergo ist sehr hilfreich und ich muss soviel essen wie geht.
Nur ist die Verdauung noch etwas angekratzt, v.a. der Bauch geschwollen.
Zunehmen ist leichter gesagt als getan.


----------



## blutlache (28. Dezember 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> ich bin schon wieder reingefallen....das muss mehr als dummheit sein



Hast Du wieder an die große Liebe geglaubt, obwohl klar war was er wollte.


----------



## mystik-1 (28. Dezember 2013)

..... grmpf


@swe68  das kenne ich. zunehmen ist manchmal schwerer als abnehmen. Weiterhin Gute Besserung!


----------



## Dumens100 (28. Dezember 2013)

@mystik-1  immer mit der ruhe Du findest schon denn richtigen, lass sie mal mehr zappeln und um dich kämpfen dann weist Du auch ob sie es ernst meinen.


----------



## blutlache (1. Januar 2014)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> @mystik-1  immer mit der ruhe Du findest schon denn richtigen, lass sie mal mehr zappeln und um dich kämpfen dann weist Du auch ob sie es ernst meinen.



Dumens geschwätz!


----------



## 4mate (1. Januar 2014)

blutlache schrieb:


> Dumens geschwätz!


Gehe woanders spammen, halte dich aus dem LO, Katie


----------



## swe68 (1. Januar 2014)

Bitte am besten nirgends mehr spammen. Danke.


----------



## Bettina (9. Januar 2014)

Heute hätte meine geplante OP sein sollen, aber wegen zu ruhigem Puls beim EKG wurde sie abgesagt.
Und nun?
Ich könnte  … aber bei 'nem 37er Puls ist aufregen auch anstrengend  
Alles geplant in Job und Freizeit, aller Termine drumrum gelegt und nun das. Vermutlich alles Nebenwirkungen von der Sch***chemo.
@swe68: ich will dir natürlich keine Angst davor machen, ich muss aber mal heulen wegen der vielen Nach-und Nebenwirkungen. ich finde auch wirklich das so ein Angriff auf den Körper sehr abwägt werden muß.


----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2014)

@Bettina
Es ist wohl das einzige, was bei dieser Sorte Krebs hilft... Habe viele Berichte gelesen. Und alle, die darauf verzichtet haben, sind schnell gestorben. 
Was machst du für eine Chemo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2014)

Und - lass dich davon nicht entmutigen. Du hast meine Daumen.


----------



## Bettina (9. Januar 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> @Bettina
> Was machst du für eine Chemo?


Meine Chemo ist schon rum (Dez.11), war ein Ovarial-Karzinom.


----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Meine Chemo ist schon rum (Dez.11), war ein Ovarial-Karzinom.


Ich wünsche Dir, dass die OP bald durchgeführt werden kann.


----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2014)

..., weil mein Macbook Air wegen Flashspeicher-Garantiefall im Apple Shop bleiben musste


----------



## murmel04 (9. Januar 2014)

Swe68, dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen dass es schnell gemacht wird


----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2014)

zum Glück bin ich als Technik-Spielkind einigermaßen gut ausgestattet zu Hause…
sie sagen 5-7 Tage. Im Moment kommen wohl so einige mit dem gleichen Garantiefall (es gibt eine betroffene Serie).


----------



## murmel04 (9. Januar 2014)

mein linkes Sprunggelenk geschwollen ist und weh tut, konnte beim Autofahren kaum die Kupplung treten. Warum ich hab keine Ahnung, kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich heute umgeknickt bin, oder sonst was in der Art vorgefallen ist.

Allerdings bin ich vor eine Woche umgeknickt, aber so lange kann es doch nicht dauern bis sich evtl. Symtome zeigen.

Echt ratlos bin.


----------



## Bettina (9. Januar 2014)

@murmel04  So ähnlich ging es mir im Urlaub. Trat beim Lesen und Relaxen im Bett auf. Ich konnte nicht mehr auftreten. Ich bin dann auf Skistöcken rumgehampelt und ganz langsam wurde es besser… Ich glaube da ist ein Relikt des letzten Umknickens an eine entscheidende Stelle gerutscht und mußte erst wieder fort… Bei mir hilft bei so etwas immer "sanfte" Bewegung.
@swe68 Danke.
So langsam denke ich wieder positiv. Wenn die geplante OP nicht gewesen wäre, wäre wohl ewig keiner drauf gekommen, warum ich immer so müde bin. Sobald ich sitze geht der Puls auf 36-40 runter -dabei kann man ja nicht arbeiten und denken  Jetzt wird mal wieder die Maschine "Diagnostik" angeworfen. Ich hoffe, es kommt auch was bei raus. Und am Ende werde ich dann hoffentlich 1. operiert und 2. bringt mein Training mich dann endlich auch mal voran.
Dir wünsche ich einen glimpflichen Verlauf mit viel Wirkung und wenig Nebenwirkung.


----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2014)

@Bettina hoffentlich mahlt die Diagnostik-Mühle schnell.... So etwas nervt, ich hoffe, sie finden die Ursache bald.

@murmel04 eventuell den umgeknickten Knöchel noch einmal blöd verdreht oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (9. Januar 2014)

...ich schonwieder keine Zeit zum Biken hatte


----------



## Sickgirl (16. Januar 2014)

sitze gerade auch wie auf Kohlen. Mein neuer Rahmen kommt einfach nicht. Ist schon gut 2 Wochen beim Pulvern.

Muss grad zwanghaft alle 10 Minuten bei emails abrufen.


----------



## Bettina (16. Januar 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> @Bettina hoffentlich mahlt die Diagnostik-Mühle schnell.... So etwas nervt, ich hoffe, sie finden die Ursache bald.


Die Diagnostik wurde heute 'abgeschlossen' … nur eine Ursache fehlt immer noch. Eben war ich beim Sport, d.h. bei Pilates und sobald ich lag und sackte der Puls wieder auf 40 runter, dabei war das echt anstrengend.  Ich versteh es nicht und Kardiologe/Internist/Hausarzt wissen auch nichts.


----------



## swe68 (16. Januar 2014)

ach Mist... Blutdruck, etc. ansonsten in Ordnung? Start der Symptome im Zusammenhang mit Medikamenten oder anderen Erkrankungen? Ich weiß, ich bin kein Arzt, das ist wahrscheinlich auch alles schon abgefragt worden....


----------



## mystik-1 (8. Februar 2014)

Gute Besserung! ich hab Kopfweh vom Nachdenken....immer das gleiche...und die antwortfunktion mag ich auch nicht.loescht und faengt woerter mitten im text an zu schreiben.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (8. Februar 2014)

Welchen Browser benutzt du denn? Mit Chrome läuft es hier soweit problemlos....

Eure Spezies macht uns aber auch öfters mal Kopfschmerzen 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Februar 2014)

Heut extra frei genommen um biken zu gehen und dann ist die Motivation mal wieder nicht auffindbar


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Heut extra frei genommen um biken zu gehen und dann ist die Motivation mal wieder nicht auffindbar



die kommt, wenn du auf dem Rad sitzt, von alleine 

Also hopp, Rechner ausschalten und raus mit dir


----------



## murmel04 (10. Februar 2014)

Greenhorn nicht jammern, sondern ab aufs bike .

Ich wäre froh ich könnte im Moment unter der Woche !

Muss immer bis zum
WE warten da ist meist sch... Wetter.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Februar 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Heut extra frei genommen um biken zu gehen und dann ist die Motivation mal wieder nicht auffindbar


 
Ja aber hallo, ab und raus und los! Noch ist was übrig vom Tag! Viel Spaß!


----------



## mystik-1 (10. Februar 2014)

handy. entertaste druecken und es endet im chaos. ohne absaetze wird aber alles unuebersichtlich.


----------



## Bettina (10. Februar 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Heut extra frei genommen um biken zu gehen und dann ist die Motivation mal wieder nicht auffindbar


Und.... wie war es draussen?


----------



## murmel04 (10. Februar 2014)

Hoffe sie ist noch unterwegs und genießt den Tag


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Februar 2014)

A...sch kalt war es  2grad bei eisigem wind! Also ich kann es nicht empfehlen bei solch einem Wetter mit kurzfinger Handschuhen unterwegs zu sein  habe mich dann auch etwas übernommen weil  ich unglücklicherweise eine Strecke im freien Feld gewählt hab, da hatte ich ordentlich zu kämpfen


----------



## murmel04 (10. Februar 2014)

oh je wie bist du bei dem Wetter auf die Idee mit den kurzen Handschuhen gekommen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Februar 2014)

Bin seit Freitag bei meiner besseren Hälfte und da hieß es noch 10°und Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Februar 2014)

25 km im Schneeregen vom Dienst nach Hause. Ich habe dieses Wetter so satt. Morgens alles glatt und gefroren, dass man eigentlich den Winter-Laufradsatz montieren sollte, abends wenn es heim geht alles nass und pampig mit Dusche von oben.


----------



## murmel04 (10. Februar 2014)

ok, da warste aber selbst mit 10 Grad noch optimistisch, glaube da hab ich noch zumindest dünne lange an. Auch wenn ich die nicht wirklich mag.

Mir hat vorgestern auch jemand gesagt es bleibt am Sonntag trocken. 2x hatte ich ne Graupelschauer Dusche in 2,5 Stunden die ich unterwegs war.
Na ja bis morgen sind die Finger  wieder aufgetaut.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Februar 2014)

Selbst am Samstag, als es ja wirklich warm war, konnte man gut die langen Handschuhe vertragen! Die Luft ist einfach noch kühl und sobald man etwas angeschwitzt im Schatten fährt, freut man sich über jedes Teil das etwas wärmt.


----------



## murmel04 (11. Februar 2014)

Zur Not Greenhorn biker das nächste mal einfach lang und kurz einpacken . 
Sind ja nicht so groß und Gewicht ist auch zu vernachlässigen .

Sind die Finger wieder fit


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. Februar 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Zur Not Greenhorn biker das nächste mal einfach lang und kurz einpacken .
> Sind ja nicht so groß und Gewicht ist auch zu vernachlässigen .
> 
> Sind die Finger wieder fit


 Finde die ganze Einpackerei sowieso immer nervig, sobald du mehr als einen Tag von daheim weg bist, musst du unmengen an Kleider einpacken weil man ja immer für alles vorbereitet sein muss  Grad bei Outdoorsportarten je nachdem wie das Wetter wird, aber auch weil das ganze WE ja nicht bis ins kleinste Detail vorher geplant wird...geht man noch klettern oder vllt zum schwimmen in die Therme falls das Wetter ganz schlecht is oder doch Speedminton spielen wenn die Sonne mal kurz raus kommt 
Aber ich muss sagen so kalt es auch war, es ging an den Fingern nach einiger Zeit solang ich in Bewegung bin  Gehöre halt zu den untypischen Frauen die beim Sport eigentlich nie kalte Finger haben  Deshalb aber auch mein Problem mit dem schwitzen, da ich dann sehr schnell auskühle sobald ich mal kurz Pause mache und danach wieder in die klammen Handschuhe  Aber dazu im anderen Thread weiter...


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Gehöre halt zu den untypischen Frauen die beim Sport eigentlich nie kalte Finger haben  Deshalb aber auch mein Problem mit dem schwitzen, da ich dann sehr schnell auskühle sobald ich mal kurz Pause mache und danach wieder in die klammen Handschuhe  Aber dazu im anderen Thread weiter...



Kenn ich, ich bin genauso atypisch wie du 
Daher hab ich auch immer ein Paar Ersatzhandschuhe im Rucksack, auch im Sommer. Klamme Handschuhe nochmal anzuziehen ist einfach widerlich.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Februar 2014)

.. der Doc ne Schleimbeutelentzündung im Knie festgestellt hat... Hat eigentlich fast nicht wehgetan, nur nach Radtouren (nicht nach Skigymnastik, Langlauf o.ä.) und ich bin eigentlich nur hingegangen um mir sagen zu lassen, dass da nix ist. 
Zum Glück ist das Wetter nicht bombig, da fällt die Zwangspause nicht ganz so schwer


----------



## Deleted298378 (11. Februar 2014)

Oh je  ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung WarriorPrincess


----------



## swe68 (11. Februar 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Februar 2014)

Hocke jetzt schon den ganzen Morgen in der Bude weil ich auf den Telekom Techniker warte  1. Haben sie den Termin letzte Woche schon verbockt 2. War heut morgen traumhaftes Wetter wo ich hätte biken können und 3. Ist gleich eins sprich er wird heut auch nicht mehr kommen denn er sollte zwischen 8 und 13 Uhr kommen!!!


----------



## scylla (12. Februar 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hocke jetzt schon den ganzen Morgen in der Bude weil ich auf den Telekom Techniker warte  1. Haben sie den Termin letzte Woche schon verbockt 2. War heut morgen traumhaftes Wetter wo ich hätte biken können und 3. Ist gleich eins sprich er wird heut auch nicht mehr kommen denn er sollte zwischen 8 und 13 Uhr kommen!!!



Hotline anrufen - Wutanfall bekommen  - Chef verlangen - auf sofortige Erledigung bestehen, sonst Kündigung!

Bist du bei der Telekom direkt?
Wenn's ein Fremdanbieter ist, der das Telekomnetz benutzt, dann macht die Telekom das extra  Die wollen ja ihr Netz nicht für Dritte hergeben, müssen aber... also tun sie halt alles dafür, es wenigstens so unkomfortabel wie möglich zu gestalten. Wenn's ein Drittanbieter ist, dann muss der halt der Telekom auf den Schlips treten.
Bei uns hat die Telekom sich auch schon öfter angestellt, aber mein Mann hat am Telefon immer den entsprechenden Tonfall (  ) getroffen, dass es dann doch irgendwie geklappt hat.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Hotline anrufen - Wutanfall bekommen  - Chef verlangen - auf sofortige Erledigung bestehen, sonst Kündigung!
> 
> Bist du bei der Telekom direkt?
> Wenn's ein Fremdanbieter ist, der das Telekomnetz benutzt, dann macht die Telekom das extra  Die wollen ja ihr Netz nicht für Dritte hergeben, müssen aber... also tun sie halt alles dafür, es wenigstens so unkomfortabel wie möglich zu gestalten. Wenn's ein Drittanbieter ist, dann muss der halt der Telekom auf den Schlips treten.
> Bei uns hat die Telekom sich auch schon öfter angestellt, aber mein Mann hat am Telefon immer den entsprechenden Tonfall (  ) getroffen, dass es dann doch irgendwie geklappt hat.


ENDLICH wieder Internet!!

Ja bin bei einem Fremdanbieter, fühl mich ziemlich verarscht. Hatte letzte Woche Termin und es hieß ich bräuchte nicht anwesend zu sein weil sie es von der Ferne schalten können. Einen Tag später krieg ich Benachrichtigung "Ihr Anschluss konnte nicht frei geschaltet werden, da der Techniker vor Ort niemand angetroffen hat" Hallo??? Also neuer Termin für heute gemacht, extra den Vormittag frei genommen, natürlich niemand gekommen  Dann erfahr ich von der Hotline, dass mein Anschluss frei geschalten ist, weil das anscheinend der Techniker von einem Verteilerkasten aus gemacht hat  Da bin ich dann echt vom Glauben abgefallen  Erst brauchen sie mich und dann gehts auf einmal ohne mich und ich bleib extra den ganzen Vormittag zu Hause, so ein Saftladen


----------



## swe68 (13. Februar 2014)

Du hast Internet - alles wird gut 
Aber ich kenne das, die Telekom macht es wirklich absichtlich. Ich hatte (Vertrag bei Fremdanbieter) nach dem Umzug 2 Technikertermine, zu beiden ist keiner gekommen, am Ende mussten sie auch nur ins Haus an den Verteilerkasten


----------



## Deleted298378 (13. Februar 2014)

Aber mittlerweile ist es bei der Telekom direkt auch schwierig... Wir haben über 2 Jahre auf den Telefonanschluss gewartet...


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. Februar 2014)

Prima mein Techniker war gestern auch da und meinte alles sei ok. Leider Funktioniert nix und am Montag folgt der nächste Termin. Wieder ein Tag Urlaub für die Katz und die Firma steigt mir aufs Dach.... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Februar 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Prima mein Techniker war gestern auch da und meinte alles sei ok. Leider Funktioniert nix und am Montag folgt der nächste Termin. Wieder ein Tag Urlaub für die Katz und die Firma steigt mir aufs Dach....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


Oh mann ich kann dich echt verstehen  Gibts vllt nen Vermieter der ihn reinlassen könnte?


----------



## Mx343 (13. Februar 2014)

Melanchen schrieb:


> Aber mittlerweile ist es bei der Telekom direkt auch schwierig... Wir haben über 2 Jahre auf den Telefonanschluss gewartet...



Das kann oftmals daran liegen das zu dem Hausanschluss keine Leitung frei ist weil der Vorbesitzer/Mieter noch einen laufenden Vertrag hat.
Die Leitungen werden dann solange blockiert bis der Vertrag ausgelaufen ist.
Macht zwar eigentlich kein Sinn, aber man muss ja nicht alles verstehen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Februar 2014)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Das kann oftmals daran liegen das zu dem Hausanschluss keine Leitung frei ist weil der Vorbesitzer/Mieter noch einen laufenden Vertrag hat.
> Die Leitungen werden dann solange blockiert bis der Vertrag ausgelaufen ist.
> Macht zwar eigentlich kein Sinn, aber man muss ja nicht alles verstehen.


Kenn ich war bei mir genauso is aber schuld vom vormieter und deswegen hat er mir seinen Router überlassen un ich konnte seinen alten Vertrag noch solange nutzen! Is ja schließlich nicht mein Problem, wenn er seinen Vertrag zu spät kündigt...


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. Februar 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Oh mann ich kann dich echt verstehen  Gibts vllt nen Vermieter der ihn reinlassen könnte?


Ne leider nicht. 
Blöd ist halt das ich dauernd Urlaub brauchte bzgl Umzug etc. und eigentlich bei uns Urlaubssperre ist. Naja was solls vlt klappt es ja endlich Montag und ich komm noch aufs Bike. Finde es nur seltsam das alles angeblich ok ist und nichts geht. Hmm naja lassen wir uns mal überraschen....
Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mystik-1 (13. Februar 2014)

gute besserung...hcsierk....ekceurd retne fua hci nnew ,treissap sad dnu ho .nehuhcsnah nekcid tm erhaf hci


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Februar 2014)

Seit gestern (und auch noch die nächsten 3 Tage...) bestes Wetter  und ich bin seit Samstag krank und jetzt auch noch bis einschließlich Mittwoch krank geschrieben wegen Erkältung seit ich arbeiten geh hab ich im Winter eigentlich null Zeit zum biken und meiner Meinung nach macht sich das beim Immunsystem echt bemerkbar


----------



## murmel04 (24. Februar 2014)

Dann erstmal gute Besserung . 

Ich sitze hier auch und muss Sonne pur und was macht Frau unflexibel arbeiten, was jetzt nicht an mir liegt..,,


----------



## Silvermoon (24. Februar 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Dann erstmal gute Besserung .
> 
> Ich sitze hier auch und muss Sonne pur und was macht Frau unflexibel arbeiten, was jetzt nicht an mir liegt..,,




...und ich noch so fies bin und schicke* murmel* per _WhatsApp_ sonnige Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour 
Ein Hoch auf die angenehmen Arbeitszeiten, die dies ermöglichen, auch wenn der Job nicht immer ein Zuckerschlecken ist 
Verzeih mir liebe murmel.....


----------



## murmel04 (25. Februar 2014)

Es sei dir verziehen, liebe Silvermoon .

Dafür darfst du bald mal wieder mit mir um die Bäume ziehen


----------



## Principiante (28. Februar 2014)

...Delle im Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (2. März 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...Delle im Rahmen...


 wat?! - welche?


----------



## Principiante (2. März 2014)

@HiFi XS :In meinem Canyon, oben am Rohr... k...ke!


Vor allem ist es zu hause passiert, ist umgekippt und gegen den Stahlrahmen vom Türeingang geknallt... unglaublich... heul...


----------



## HiFi XS (2. März 2014)

Das ist doch unmöglich! Sheit. Vielleicht ist es ein Zeichen - Kauf dir ein All-Mountain und komm mit uns touren   Wobei... die jungs haben mich heute fast totgeschlagen   der eine ist mit einem 17 kilo Enduro unterwegs gewesen   Wannsinn was er geleistet hat.


----------



## Principiante (2. März 2014)

Eh, ich habe doch ein AMR... mein Ghost 
Aber mit Euch touren , na da kannste gleich die Sauerstoffflasche mitbringen...


----------



## HiFi XS (2. März 2014)

Dein Ghost - habe ich vergessen. Komm nächste Woche und Toure mit uns.


----------



## Principiante (2. März 2014)

...haha, nächste Woche fahre ich nach Saalbach zum Ski. Also Freitag 7.3. geht's los.


----------



## mikekc22 (2. März 2014)

Heute mal wieder bemerkt wie sch.... es doch ist in einem relativen Flachlandgebiet zu wohnen 
Mal wieder 25km und 120hm umsonst, nein es hat keinen Spaß gemacht einen 80hm Buckel mit 5 Grad Gefälle runterzurollen 
Ich glaub ich steig komplett auf BigBike um. Dann gehts nur noch nach Wildbad an den Wochenenden


----------



## swe68 (3. März 2014)

doofe Tage liegen hinter mir. Volles Programm, von Trauerfall bis krank.
Jetzt geht es wieder aufwärts


----------



## Principiante (3. März 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> doofe Tage liegen hinter mir. Volles Programm, von Trauerfall bis krank.
> Jetzt geht es wieder aufwärts




...man,man, Du nimmst aber auch alles mit, was?

Bleib weiterhin stark!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (3. März 2014)

Man wächst an seinen Herausforderungen….   Danke!


----------



## swe68 (3. März 2014)

…. und jetzt ist die Heizung im Haus ausgefallen 
Mir ist kalt


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (3. März 2014)

@swe68: Du tust mir echt leid. Dagegen sind meine Problemchen PillePalle

... weil heute auf der Arbeit mal wieder Asskick-Monday war....


----------



## Son_of_Thor (4. März 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> …. und jetzt ist die Heizung im Haus ausgefallen
> Mir ist kalt



Wo ich es grad lese, meine ist seid 7 Tagen auch kaputt...und die Ersatzteile lassen auf sich warten...is ja Fastnacht, also alle besoffen und dumm.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## swe68 (4. März 2014)

@Son_of_Thor 
Seit gestern Abend geht sie wieder. Warum die von mir benachrichtigte Hausverwaltung nicht wie versprochen den Heizungsnotruf informierte, kapiere ich nicht. Wofür zahle ich die? Ein Nachbar hatte dann den Notruf direkt informiert. Naja, ich kenne die Nummer jetzt auch.
Wenigstens konnte ich als letzte im Haus noch halbwegs warm duschen.
Aber ist es bei Dir nicht nach 7 Tagen schon empfindlich kalt?


----------



## murmel04 (4. März 2014)

Trotz Wellnessurlaunb und ein bisschen Sonne am Himmel, mich diese ewigen Magenschmerzen so langsam kaputt machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son_of_Thor (4. März 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> @Son_of_Thor
> Seit gestern Abend geht sie wieder. Warum die von mir benachrichtigte Hausverwaltung nicht wie versprochen den Heizungsnotruf informierte, kapiere ich nicht. Wofür zahle ich die? Ein Nachbar hatte dann den Notruf direkt informiert. Naja, ich kenne die Nummer jetzt auch.
> Wenigstens konnte ich als letzte im Haus noch halbwegs warm duschen.
> Aber ist es bei Dir nicht nach 7 Tagen schon empfindlich kalt?



Ich sags mal so, bei 14 Grad morgens trage ich dann auch mal einen Pullover...da ist es dann wirklich weit gekommen. Mein warmes Wasser funktioniert aber, das habe ich gleich gesagt, wenn das nicht geht sollen sie sich was einfallen lassen...da hört es dann bei mir auch auf.

Termin soll Freitag sein, die ganze Elektronik muss getauscht werden...aber ganz ehrlich, so weiß man den Luxus in dem man lebt, nämlich auf den Knopf zu drücken und es warm zu haben doch wieder zu schätzen. Man muss sich halt vor Augen halten, egal wie sehr ich mich ärgere...es bleibt trotzdem kalt  OK das klappt bei mir auch alles nicht immer, aber ich bemühe mich.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## swe68 (4. März 2014)

@Son_of_Thor ich hätte bestimmt mehr Gelassenheit im Umgang damit, wenn ich weniger zu Hause wäre. Aber so (und weil ich derzeit wegen Untergewicht sowieso friere) hat es genervt. Vor allem auch, wenn ich weiß, dass nebenan bei den supernetten Nachbarn 2 Kinder sind, deren Zimmer nur noch 16° hatten. 

@murmel04 dauernde Magenschmerzen?  Was ist denn los?


----------



## murmel04 (4. März 2014)

swe68, leider keine Ahnung. Fängt  kurz nach dem Aufstehen an und bleibt dann egal ob ich was esse,trinke oder nicht. Ist auch egal was ich esse oder trinke

Hunger hab ich aber trotzdem. 

Selbst diese Pantoprazol helfen nicht mehr. Einfach zum


----------



## hendrik3 (4. März 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> …. und jetzt ist die Heizung im Haus ausgefallen
> Mir ist kalt


schön wenn man bei -40 Grad aufgewachsen ist  hab noch nie die Heizung hier in Deutschland gebraucht


----------



## hendrik3 (4. März 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> swe68, leider keine Ahnung. Fängt  kurz nach dem Aufstehen an und bleibt dann egal ob ich was esse,trinke oder nicht. Ist auch egal was ich esse oder trinke
> 
> Hunger hab ich aber trotzdem.
> 
> Selbst diese Pantoprazol helfen nicht mehr. Einfach zum


Ich weis nicht ob du weiblich oder männlich bist, aber das Kling nach Schwangerschaft oder Gallensteine.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (4. März 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> @Son_of_Thor ich hätte bestimmt mehr Gelassenheit im Umgang damit, wenn ich weniger zu Hause wäre. Aber so (und weil ich derzeit wegen Untergewicht sowieso friere) hat es genervt. Vor allem auch, wenn ich weiß, dass nebenan bei den supernetten Nachbarn 2 Kinder sind, deren Zimmer nur noch 16° hatten.



Ach meine letzten 2 Wochen bestanden aus, Beziehung kaputt, Handy kaputt, Auto kaputt, Fahrrad kaputt und Heizung kaputt. Aber man muss eben das Beste draus machen...ihr neuer ist mental sehr übersichtlich, neues Handy wurde gekauft, ein paar Anrufe getätigt...Bier besorgt und das Auto repariert...beim Rad ging das Bier nur an mich selber und ich bin halt übers Wochenende zu Freunden und habe die Hunde gesittet.

Somit war ich an der Luft, die Pelzträger hatten ihren Spaß genau wie ich, Übernachtung und Kühlschrankplünderung inkl.

Worauf ich hinaus will, und das weißt du ja sicher am besten, es könnte eben auch anders laufen...wenn ich morgens aufwache, nix tut weh ich kann mir meine Brötchen leisten und freue mich drauf zur Arbeit zu fahren ist es doch schon gut...der Rest ist zugabe.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## swe68 (4. März 2014)

@murmel04 Krämpfe? Was für ein Schmerz ist es denn? Warst Du damit schon mal beim Arzt?

@Son_of_Thor ich verstehe, was Du mir sagen willst. Ich hab nur momentan einfach ein bisschen viel auf dem (Lebens-)Tisch. Aber dafür halte ich mich noch prima. Ich hätte nur gerne mal eine kleine Pause.
Ab heute wäre ich aber wegen des fehlenden Warmwassers unleidlich geworden (wobei ich zur Not zu meiner Mutter zum Duschen gefahren wäre).
UnD Du hast Recht - es gibt in jedem Leben schöne Dinge, die Mensch sich ab und an mal wieder vor Augen führen sollte. Glaube mir, das mache ich auch regelmäßig.


----------



## murmel04 (4. März 2014)

Swe68, ne beim Doc war ich diesmal noch nicht. Der schickt mich zur Magenspiegelung
Außerdem bin ich der Typ , den man zum Doc prügeln muss.
Was genaues sagen die einem eh meist nicht.

Und auch ehr keine Krämpfe sondern dauerschmerz

Evtl eine Magenschleimhautentzündung, wobei dass dann schon fast Dauerzustand wäre

Na ja wie soll ich den Schmerz beschreiben , irgendwie als ob sich alles zusammenzieht und man will sich einfach zusammenrollen in der Hoffnung dass es damit besser wird.

Ach schwanger ne auf keinen Fall, dass ist schon lange durch ich hab mein soll erfüllt


----------



## swe68 (4. März 2014)

Liebe Murmel, geh zum Arzt. Wenn Du das schon lange hast, muss das behandelt werden.


----------



## murmel04 (4. März 2014)

Danke swe, werd ich wohl tun müssen. Hab noch die Hoffnung das es wieder vergeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (4. März 2014)

Ich wünsche es Dir...
Bei mir war es mal eine Infektion mit Helicobacter pylori. Seit der weg ist, ist mein Magen trotz aller Probleme erstaunlich schmerzfrei. Ich war auch erst nach Monaten mit den Schmerzen beim Arzt.  
Es lässt sich alles behandeln. Frag derweil vielleicht mal in der Apotheke, was Dir temporär helfen könnte.


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2014)

...weil die Kundschaft samt Kollegen Nerven kostet und mir der Ischias seit Wochen "brennt" !


----------



## Son_of_Thor (4. März 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche es Dir...
> Bei mir war es mal eine Infektion mit Helicobacter pylori. Seit der weg ist, ist mein Magen trotz aller Probleme erstaunlich schmerzfrei. Ich war auch erst nach Monaten mit den Schmerzen beim Arzt.
> Es lässt sich alles behandeln. Frag derweil vielleicht mal in der Apotheke, was Dir temporär helfen könnte.



Und die Helicobacter Infektion sollte man SOFORT behandeln lassen, damit ist absolut nicht zu spaßen!! Galle hmm würde mehr Sinn ergeben nach dem Essen...

Aber swe68 ich weiß auch was du meinst, irgendwann sollte es mal wieder in eine andere Richtung gehen. Ich war auch mal in der Situation wo ich körperlich sagen wir mal arg mitgenommen war...aber man kann es nur jeden Tag aufs neue Versuchen sein Leben einfach so normal wie möglich zu handhaben.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## swe68 (4. März 2014)

@Son_of_Thor und @murmel04 ich hatte damals auch Probleme mit der Galle. Und weil ich deshalb in Behandlung war, habe ich die weiteren Beschwerden (dauerhafte Magenschmerzen, nicht nur krampfartige Zustände) ignoriert. Typisch für Galle wären eher krampfartige Beschwerden, deshalb meine Frage. Aber egal was es ist, Du solltest zum Arzt.
Mein Leben ist gerade nicht normal, ich bin auch derzeit nicht sicher, wie viel Normalität ich ertragen kann. Das ist die Sch… am Krebs und an einer Chemo, ich bin einfach derzeit nicht wirklich belastbar. Und will ich wirklich alles beim Alten belassen, wenn das alles vorbei ist? Damit will und muss ich mich beschäftigen - mit allen Optionen, die ich habe - nur komme ich nicht dazu, wenn immer wieder was Neues dazu kommt.
Aber körperlich geht es mir verhältnismäßig gut. Am WE war ich halt wirklich erschöpft von den vielen Baustellen...


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. März 2014)

Es hätte ein guter Tag werden können. Heute sind meine neuen SLX Bremsen gekommen inkl. Scheiben-juhu prima. Auf gings ans demontieren.  Jeweils 2 Fingeknöchel blutig gehauen beim Scheiben runter bekommen. Anschließend na klar eine neue Schraube abgebrochen beim einschrauben. Ok alles wieder runter war eh die falsche Scheibe drauf....
Scheiben waren dran die kaputte Schraube noch so grade raus drehen können. Weiter gings mit der Demontage der alten Bremsanlage und dem montieren der neuen. Lief ganz gut, leider musste ich hinten die Hydraulikleitung entfernen um den Zug zu verlegen. Jetzt bremst se nicht mehr -.- hat wohl Luft gezogen? Vorne alles paletti aber habe mehr erwartet. Schleifen tuts auch immer noch obwohl eine knappe Std und 2 Fingernägel fürs Justieren drauf gingen Alles in allem, ein chaotischer Tag und nix geht. Also die Tage ein Set kaufen fürs entlüften. Das gute an der Sache,  mein Baby hat es endlich in meine Wohnung geschafft und macht sich dort prima.

Schönen Abend Euch! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## der_erce (14. März 2014)

lol...so ähnlich ging es mir. Mit einem Paukenschlag und Bremsenwechsel hab ich mir ne neue Baustelle aufgemacht. Dachte ich verpass dem DHller eine neue Bremse und hab die alte abmontiert und voller Eifer versucht ans Enduro zu schrauben. Leitung zu kurz, Sattel geht nicht in Bremsscheibe - Entlüftungssatz - Bremsleitung . . . das ganze Paket eben   Jetzt funzt se


----------



## NiBi8519 (14. März 2014)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch =D 
Immerhin erwischen auch andere solch Tage hihi.


----------



## der_erce (14. März 2014)

Logo... warum auch nicht


----------



## NiBi8519 (14. März 2014)

Keine Ahnung,  man bekommt teils das Gefühl,  dass einige mit dem können geboren werden und die Fragen die ich mir so und auch hier stelle belächelt werden. Vlt irre ich mich auch.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. März 2014)

Joa, das kommt sicher vor. Aber lieber einmal zuviel gefragt.... Das Problem ist nur, wenn es Fragen sind, die man wirklich eigentlich sich selbst erklären könnte, wenn man dem "heiligen Orakel" nur die richtigen Fragen stellt.
Ansonsten empfehle ich Youtube (gute Video Tutorials) die Handbücher (wird auch ganz vernünftig erklärt. Gerade beim Entlüften hab ich mir zuerst paar Videos reingezogen. Abends auf der Couch mitm Lappi kann man sich das antun. Und wenn es dann ran geht, kann man mit dem Handbuch / mitgelieferten Zettelchen und Anleitungen sehr gut arbeiten, da man durch die Video Tuts ein Grundverständnis schon dafür hat.


----------



## scylla (14. März 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung,  man bekommt teils das Gefühl,  dass einige mit dem können geboren werden und die Fragen die ich mir so und auch hier stelle belächelt werden. Vlt irre ich mich auch.



ich glaub, du irrst dich 
Selbst ein Zweiradmechaniker Meister hat mal als Lehrjunge angefangen, und die ganzen Hobbyschrauber hier im IBC noch viel mehr.
Was glaubst du, wie viele Stunden ich schon fluchend im Keller verbracht habe und immer noch verbringe . Meine Bremse am Fatbike hat gestern auch den Dienst quittiert, ich freu mich schon aufs Kolben tauschen  Könnte auch spannend werden, da noch nie gemacht und nur eine theoretische Ahnung.

Trotzdem immer noch besser es selber zu machen und dafür beim ersten Mal halt dreimal so lang zu brauchen, als wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zum Händler rennen zu müssen. Beim nächsten Mal hast du dafür schon das Entlüftungsset daheim, und die Ahnung im Kopf, dann geht's sicher schon viel schneller und einfacher.


----------



## NiBi8519 (14. März 2014)

Hey ho, ja jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Hab mir gestern auch nen Video zum entlüften angeschaut. Dank one Way ganz easy würde ich sagen.  Bin heute zu zwei größeren Bike Läden gefahren,  denkste die haben ein Set zum entlüften? -nööö Pustekuchen also wird es dieses We nix mit biken
Wollte so gerne die Bremsen testen... schönes Weekend Euch


----------



## murmel04 (13. April 2014)

da ist  es das Wochenendverderberding


----------



## Bettina (13. April 2014)

Aua, gute Besserung


----------



## swe68 (13. April 2014)

Von mir auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (13. April 2014)

Mir ist heute üble Geschichte passiert.

Ich war zum Brevet fahren in Osterdorf bei Treuchtlingen und bin heute morgen mit dem Zug wieder heim gefahren. Normal wäre ich um 11:25 in Treuchtlingen ab, aber wegen einer Baustelle gab es ab 9 Uhr Busverkehr ohne Radmitnahme. Also um 8:25 ab und dann halt in Ansbach 3 h rum sitzen bis der Zug nach Stuttgart abfährt.

Steige also in Ansbach aus und wollte mir gerade ein Café suchen, merke ich, das ich den Rucksack im Zug vergeßen habe mit meinem super Daunenschlafsack drin. Zurück im Bahnhof den Fahrplan studiert. Der Zug fährt wieder von Würzburg retour und wäre um 11:46 wieder in Ansbach. Mein Zug nach Stuttgart geht um 12:07.

Also da bei der Bahn im Fundbüro angerufen, ob man den Zugbegleiter informieren könnte, die gibt mir die Nummer von Würzburg. Da angerufen und mein Problem geschildert. Ich soll nochmal in 20 Minuten anrufen.

Und die haben den Zugbegleiter informiert, pünktlich kam der Zug aus Würzburg an und der Zugbegleiter steigt mit meinem Rucksack aus. Tausendmal bedankt und gleich zu meinem Zug nach Stuttgart. Dort beim Aussteigen habe ich alles zweimal kontrolliert.

Auf jedenfall ein super Zug von den Kollegen bei der Bahn. Nach dem Schreck am Morgen bin ich jetzt echt froh, das das so gut ausging.


----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2014)

murmel, was ist das  autsch  Hoffentlich *nur* ein Wochenendverderberding 

Gute Besserung


----------



## murmel04 (13. April 2014)

danke an alle. 

Hoffe ich auch, na ja kann alles bewegen, klar etwas eingeschränkt. Finger sind voll funktionstüchtig.. Klar manche Greifbewegungen tun weh und Handgelenkkreisen geht auch nicht

Denke nicht das was gebrochen ist.Tut heute schon weniger weh als gestern, dafür ist es farbiger


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. April 2014)

Murmel, wie ist das passiert?? Gute Besserung!!
Siehe mein Sturz im Dezember: Daumengelenk blau, aber ncihts gebrochen... dem Doc nicht gehorcht, weil "wird ja nicht so schlimm sein, nichts gebrochen" heute noch Probleme beim Schalten und jetzt beim Laufen an Krücken. Kapsel gedehnt...
Laß  nachschauen, was es ist. Mein Tipp.


----------



## murmel04 (14. April 2014)

tja kurz gesagt Dummheit, einhändig fahren im stehen und dann dabei antreten wollen und evtl noch eingelenkt und weg wars.

das dumme ist ich habe mit dem Daumen ja schon Probleme, da mir da die Gelenkschmiere fehlt, kurz ich hab da diese Daumengelenksathrose. Also immer wieder mal Schmerzen und auch Probleme beim Schalten

Na ja mal schaun ob ich mutig bin und zum Doc gehe.

Dick ist es immer noch und farbig auch wobei das schon weniger wird, obwohl es vom Handrücken bis dahin geht. Normal schreiben geht auch besser und beweglicher ist es auch schon wieder.


----------



## der_erce (14. April 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mir ist heute üble Geschichte passiert.
> 
> Ich war zum Brevet fahren in Osterdorf bei Treuchtlingen und bin heute morgen mit dem Zug wieder heim gefahren. Normal wäre ich um 11:25 in Treuchtlingen ab, aber wegen einer Baustelle gab es ab 9 Uhr Busverkehr ohne Radmitnahme. Also um 8:25 ab und dann halt in Ansbach 3 h rum sitzen bis der Zug nach Stuttgart abfährt.
> 
> ...



So ähnlich ging es meinem Bruder. Er hat sein iPad liegen lassen. Kam heim, es viel ihm ein und er war fertig mit der Welt. Über die iPhone Suche konnte er dann in "Echtzeit" sehen, dass sein iPad auf dem Weg nach Nürnberg war. 
Er fuhr zum Bahnhof, telefonierte mit dem Service, die riefen den Zugführer an und der muß es scheinbar beim durchgehen gefunden und an sich genommen haben. 
Bei der Retourfahrt konnte er es wieder in Empfang nehmen. Tolle nummer


----------



## murmel04 (14. April 2014)

So ab heute Abend 16 Uhr bitte mal die Däumchen drücken, damit die Saison nicht schon zuende ist bevor sie richtig angefangen hat

Der Weg zum Doc ist gar nicht so einfach , keiner hat zeit 

Jetzt doch noch einen Nottermin bekommen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. April 2014)

Aber notfalls besser ne versaute Saison, als dass es dich dein Leben lang begleitet.
Aber wir hoffen für dich mit, dass es nichts Schlimmes ist!


----------



## murmel04 (14. April 2014)

so Mädel´s laut Röntgenbild ist alles ok nix kaputt gegangen

Der Rest wird schon wieder , hoffe nur ich beomme den Angsthasen schnell wieder in den Griff


----------



## swe68 (14. April 2014)

Freut mich, @murmel04 
Gegen den Angsthasen hilft fahren… wenn das nur immer so einfach wäre…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (15. April 2014)

@murmel04: Ich sehe das total positiv: du hast dich was getraut (hast Unsinn gemacht und warst nicht konzentriert bei der Sache *zeigefingermodus aus*) und es ist schiefgegangen. Demnächst traust du dich was, bleibst aber konzentriert und dann geht es nicht schief 
Und auch sehr positiv: es hätte viel schlimmer kommen können


----------



## Mausoline (15. April 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> @murmel04: Ich sehe das total positiv: du hast dich was getraut (hast Unsinn gemacht und warst nicht konzentriert bei der Sache *zeigefingermodus aus*) und es ist schiefgegangen. Demnächst traust du dich was, bleibst aber konzentriert und dann geht es nicht schief
> Und auch sehr positiv: es hätte viel schlimmer kommen können



 also murmel ganz schnell gute Besserung und dann gute Fahrt


----------



## murmel04 (7. Mai 2014)

Es sich leider bestätigt, dass ich wahrscheinlich schon ab nächster Woche, 1x pro Woche nach München zum arbeiten soll.

Schon ein Unterschied ob ich 3 km auf die Arbeit habe oder fast 300km einfach


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Mai 2014)

Ohje... Fliegst du dann? Ohne Übernachtung geht ja gar nicht... Da kannst du dann abends gleich noch in die Berge zum Biken. Wo in München musst du denn hin?


----------



## murmel04 (7. Mai 2014)

Wahrscheinlich meistens früh hin und abends zurück , und wenns ganz doof läuft mit Chefin zusammen .

Keine Ahnung welcher Stadtteil
das ist, jedenfalls in die zamdorfer Straße. Liegt direkt an einer Autobahn .


----------



## Bettina (7. Mai 2014)

Hoffentlich ist Fahrzeit=Arbeitszeit ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Mai 2014)

Ja, das ist an der A94, da wäre man schon schnell Ri. Berge. Aber früh hin und abends zurück ist ja echt doof. Das gibt dann dafür 4 Tage Woche, oder?


----------



## murmel04 (7. Mai 2014)

Nö leider nicht alles Fahrzeit = Arbeitszeit 

Und 4 Tage Woche, oh wäre dass schön. 
Hatte ich vor vielen Jahren mal, Freitag frei und der Rest halb Tags .
Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2014)

bei soner Strecke Fahrtzeit als Privatvergnügen? Geht mal gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Mai 2014)

Da sollte es eigentlich Gefahrenzuschlag geben. Du bist ja nicht als Taxifahrer oder sowas angestellt, oder?


----------



## murmel04 (7. Mai 2014)

Nö, bin für die Zahlen zuständig


----------



## murmel04 (14. Mai 2014)

So mal schaun ob ich den Tag heute überstehe und danach noch einen Job habe.


----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2014)

starke Nerven wünsch ich dir!


----------



## swe68 (14. Mai 2014)

Ich drücke Dir auch Daumen, dass alles gut läuft.

ich brauche am Montag Daumen!!! Da komme ich in die Röhre. CT - Check, ob sich durch die Chemo etwas tut.


----------



## murmel04 (14. Mai 2014)

so danke für Daumen drücken, hat geholfen und der Tag ist gut zuende gegangen.

Swe meine Daumen hast du für montag schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (14. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr eine Regelung gefunden 

@swe68 - toi toi toi


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Mai 2014)

@swe: Auch von mir ganz fest Daumen drück


----------



## murmel04 (14. Mai 2014)

na ja ich mussste ihm heute beichten, dass ich seine 600.000,00€ Gewinn verbraten muss. und da dachte ich er reist mir den kopf ab.

Aber er wusste es schon.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Mai 2014)

und das mit München


----------



## murmel04 (14. Mai 2014)

das ist leider Fakt. Hab nur noch Galgenfirst bis der EDV´ler den PC gebracht hat und dann einen Zwilling erstellt hat. 

Cheffe will mich dann öfters in der Nähe haben. Da in Zukunft 80% der Geschäfte über München laufen (sollen) . Liegt auch am Neubau und München als Einzugsgebiet. 

Na ja wird schon, hoffe ich.

Auf jeden Fall ich mir bis auf die Möbel die vorgeschrieben waren, mein Büro einrichten wie ich will


----------



## swe68 (14. Mai 2014)

Danke schon mal für Daumen. Daumen helfen 
@murmel04 das hört sich ja schon mal ganz gut an…. ich hoffe, es wird nicht allzu stressig für Dich.


----------



## Bettina (19. Mai 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> ...
> ich brauche am Montag Daumen!!! Da komme ich in die Röhre. CT - Check, ob sich durch die Chemo etwas tut.


Sitze seit 6:45 im Büro mit gedrückten Daumen, ich hoffe es hilft


----------



## swe68 (19. Mai 2014)

Danke 
Ab 11.45 geht es los. Erstmal Kontrastmittel, dann noch ein wenig warten, dann ab in die Röhre.


----------



## mäxx__ (19. Mai 2014)

Drück dir auch fest die Daumen!!


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Mai 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Danke
> Ab 11.45 geht es los. Erstmal Kontrastmittel, dann noch ein wenig warten, dann ab in die Röhre.


 
Meine Daumen hast du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (19. Mai 2014)

Meine Daumen sind auch ganz fest gedrückt


----------



## swe68 (19. Mai 2014)

Hat genutzt!  melde mich nachher
Danke euch


----------



## swe68 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich habe es als Highlight eingestellt 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-highlight-heute.460958/page-102


----------



## murmel04 (27. Mai 2014)

ich könnt kotzen. Da hat Frau endlich mal Urlaub um mal mehr als ein kleine Abendrunde mit dem Bike zu drehen und dann hat man dieses scheiß Wetter.


Hauptsache wenn man auf Arbeit ist, scheint die Sonne und es ist warm.

Da hätte ich auch zuhause bleiben können.

Nein ich will nicht ins Schwimmbad oder andere Dinge anschaun, sind eh alle überlaufen.

ICH WILL BIKEN UND DASS OHNE REGENKLAMOTTEN!!


----------



## Bettina (27. Mai 2014)

@murmel04 


Hier regnet es nicht und der Garten könnte es gebrauchen ... aber ich bin sowieso viel zu lange im Büro...


----------



## Chrige (10. Juni 2014)

Da wäre seit Tagen Topwetter und ich habe einen 2cm Schnitt im grossen Zeh, so dass an Sport nicht zu denken ist. Meinem Schatz ist beim Abtrocknen ein Teller zerbrochen und eine Scherbe hat den direkten Weg auf meinen grossen Zeh im Flipflop gefunden. Dümmer geht's wohl nimmer...
Tja, gehe ich halt baden...


----------



## swe68 (10. Juni 2014)

gute Besserung! Doof so was.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Juni 2014)

Chrige - gute Besserung. Mist. Aber wenigstens kannst du baden, biken bei 35 grad ist auch nicht soooo der Hit. Keep cool,  halt'  den Zeh aus dem Wasser.
LG lahmschnecke


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Juni 2014)

Auch von mir gute Besserung! Das ist ja wirklich ein typischer Fall von "dumm gelaufen".
Aber dann hast du ja Zeit, deine Kapverden-Bilder zu sortieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (11. Juni 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung! Das ist ja wirklich ein typischer Fall von "dumm gelaufen".
> Aber dann hast du ja Zeit, deine Kapverden-Bilder zu sortieren?


 Geduld, Geduld, aber ich wusste, dass dieser Kommentar kommt . Da liegen noch viele Sachen von meinem Urlaub rum. Bin gestern Herr des Wäscheberges geworden, mein Bike bräuchte auch noch eine Generalüberholung aber ich habe fest vor, heute Abend die ersten Bilder zu posten... Musste zudem noch auf die Fotos der anderen warten, da ich ja keine von mir selber geschossen habe 
Wünsche euch allen einen wunderschönen Tag.


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Juni 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> ...ich habe fest vor, heute Abend die ersten Bilder zu posten...
> Wünsche euch allen einen wunderschönen Tag.


 
 Gute Besserung und auf Bilder freue ich mich immer!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2014)

Gestern: Weil ich festgestellt habe, dass meine Gabel leckt 
Jetzt muss ich schauen, wie ich 1. die Gabel schnellstens zum Service bekomme und 2. wie ich derweil einen Ersatz bekomme, damit ich überhaupt fahren kann.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juni 2014)

Oha, dann hoffen wir mal das Beste! Ansonsten verschieben wir den Wildkogeltrail halt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2014)

Nein, dass auf keinen Fall! Ich habe schon eine temporäre Lösung. Ich bekomme von meinem Mann seine Talas geliehen, hab mir heute schon einen Adapter für ein tapered Steuerrohr bestellt. Ich hoffe nur, dass das auch funktioniert. Erstmal möchte ich dieses WE zum Brenner, das muss sie auf jeden Fall noch überleben.


----------



## Bettina (16. Juni 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... Ich bekomme von meinem Mann seine Talas geliehen...


 Aber ich dacht der wollte mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juni 2014)

Der Gute! Würde meiner nicht machen. Der würde sagen, "dann nimm halt eins von deinen anderen Bikes. Musste halt mit weniger Federweg oder mehr Gewicht klarkommen".


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Juni 2014)

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Mann hab ich nur 1 gescheites Radl, one for all   Ich krieg dann die Gabel aus seinem 2. Radl  geliehen. Aber das Zeug wird immer schrottiger, bald hab ich auch ein 2. an Erstazteilen beieinander. Irgendwie braucht man echt fast alles redundant, wenn man immer fahren will.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Juni 2014)

Deshalb hab ich dann doch gern mein zweitbike im Keller. Ist halt leider teuer 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Juni 2014)

Der Trend geht zum Dritt-, Viert-, Fünftbike....
Mein Männe denkt gerade über Bike Nr. 5 nach. Als ob 4 Stck., dazu noch Rennrad und Faltrad nicht reichen. Und das nur, weil Bike Nr. 2 gerade ne teure Rundumsanierung braucht, die es auch bekommt, weil, man mag sich ja doch nicht davon trennen. Ok, ein altes Element würde ich auch nicht so hergeben, aber von vornherein besser pflegen.


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Juni 2014)

Und warum läßt Du Dir davon den Tag vermiesen? 
Denk doch auch über ein neues Rad nach, man kann nie genug Fahrräder haben


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Juni 2014)

Weil ich die Arbeit an der Backe hab. Klär mal alles mit der Werkstatt, erkundige dich mal nach diesem und jenen Brocken. Jetzt ist es komplett zerlegt, die alten Lager sind draußen, und wer hat heute nach dem Dienst die Rahmenteile sauber gemacht, während der Herr Urlaub hatte und biken war? 

Aber ich denke schon über ein eigenes neues Rad nach, bzw. die Entscheidung ist schon gefallen.  Nur der Zeitpunkt ist noch nicht ganz festgelegt und ob dafür eins oder zwei von den alten gehen müssen. Bis zum max. 50sten Geburtstag soll es aber da sein.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Juni 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und warum läßt Du Dir davon den Tag vermiesen?
> Denk doch auch über ein neues Rad nach, man kann nie genug Fahrräder haben



Dafür bekommst du sicher den Preis für den dummen Spruch der Woche! 

Wenn Zeugs, bei dem gerade mal die Garantie seit 2 Wochen abgelaufen ist, seinen Geist aufgiebt, lass ich mir davon schon den Tag vermiesen, vor allem, wenn es nicht gerade einen Appel und ein Ei kostet. Sorry, dass ich nicht so die Tausender rumliegen hab, um mir bei einem Defekt mal eben schnell ein neues Bike zu holen. Außerdem will ich eh nicht so einen kranken 29er, sieht ja gruselig aus.


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Juni 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Dafür bekommst du sicher den Preis für den dummen Spruch der Woche!
> 
> ...


Lies bitte nochmal meinen Beitrag und den Beitrag darüber! Chaotenkind hatte meine Antwort verstanden und ich Ihren Ärger, da sie die Arbeit damit hat und Ihr Mann den Urlaub! Mit Deiner Talas hat das mal so rein überhaupt nichts zu tun!


----------



## Mausoline (27. Juni 2014)

Weil wir wegen dem  MistWetter unser lang geplantes AlpenBikewochenende absagen mußten und hier ists auch nicht besser


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2014)

Jetzt hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich mich zugunsten des komplett ausgedörrten Gartens fast schon über den vorhergesagten Regen freuen wollte.

Hoffentlich nur verschoben und nicht aufgehoben *tröst*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (27. Juni 2014)

Schade so lange geplant für nix.

Hier hat's noch Sonne, hoffe das ganz üble zieht hier vorbei, oder schlägt erst am Montag zu


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juni 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Weil wir wegen dem  MistWetter unser lang geplantes AlpenBikewochenende absagen mußten und hier ists auch nicht besser



dto.!

Unkraut jäten und Rindenmulch ausbringen statt dessen, weil, der Urlaub war ja schon genehmigt und musste angetreten werden.
Und die Kollegen welche abkömmlich sind und keinen Urlaub haben sind freigestellt um heute an dem vom AG bezahlten jährlichen Betriebsausflug teilnehmen zu können.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juni 2014)

Ohje, du Arme! Das ist ja echt mega-ärgerlich! Heute war´s noch schön, aber für 1 Tag lohnt es für euch ja auch nicht. Mittags hat´s so zugezogen, dass wir schon Angst hatten, nicht trocken rumzukommen, hat aber dann doch nochmal aufgemacht. Aber auf der Hütte war´s schon ungemütlich.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Juli 2014)

Heute von ner Wespe vom Rad geholt worden
Das Viech hatte sich am Helmrand verklemmt und konnte nicht warten, bis ich angehalten hatte und den Helm abnehm - hat dann gleich zugestochen. Vor  lauter Schreck war mein abbremsen und Absteigen dann wohl etwas unkontrolliert, dass ich dann auch noch im Gras lag.
Ergebnis: Stich knapp über der Augenbraue, ein blauer Fleck am Po und einer am Oberschenkel. Murphy's Law wurde heut mal wieder bestätigt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2014)

Aua! Das ist übel. Ich hoffe, die Schwellung wird nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Principiante (16. Juli 2014)

uii, da hast Du aber echt pech gehabt. 
...ja, hoffentlich schwillt Dein Auge nicht mit an!


----------



## kitty112003 (16. Juli 2014)

mein Bike unfreiwillig den Besitzer gewechselt hat 
ich hoffe der Link funktioniert


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2014)

Das ist ja richtig übel. Die A-löcher sterben einfach nicht aus.


----------



## swe68 (17. Juli 2014)

kitty112003 schrieb:


> mein Bike unfreiwillig den Besitzer gewechselt hat
> ich hoffe der Link funktioniert



Tut mir leid 
Du findest hier einen Thread, in dem gestohlene Bikes gesammelt werden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes.185240/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amaya_Haniko (18. Juli 2014)

... bei mir zur Zeit einfach alles schief läuft...


----------



## Chrige (19. Juli 2014)

Heute bei tollem Wetter eine Biketour mit Fantasmina und einer Freundin gestartet. Wir bogen dann in den Freeridetrail ein und kurz darauf lag ich in einer harmlosen Kurve am Boden und konnte nicht mehr aufstehen. Nun liege ich mit einer Waden- und Schienbeinfraktur im Krankenhaus und warte auf die OP. Wenigstens war die Bergung an der Seilwinde des Helikopters "spannend"


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juli 2014)

Ohhh neee  wie haste das denn gemacht  jetzt warst du doch richtig gut drauf

Wünsch dir ne gute OP und  ne ganz schnelle gute Besserung


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Juli 2014)

Autsch!
Dann baldige und gut verlaufende OP und dass du ganz bald wieder auf beiden Beinen stehst!!


----------



## CUBE-Freund (19. Juli 2014)

Es ist zu Warm. Dreck Wetter.


----------



## murmel04 (19. Juli 2014)

Chirge, oh ne ist ja sch...

Wünsch dir einen guten Verlauf für die op und gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2014)

Oh je, Chrige, was machst du nur für Sachen? 
Auch ich wünsch dir eine gut verlaufende OP und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Chrige (19. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank allen. OP ist gut verlaufen.
Mir sind auf Schotter in einer Anlegerkurve die Räder weggerutscht. Ich wollte den Fuss aufstellen, da hat es mir  das Bein unnatürlich verdreht. Ich merkte sofort, dass etwas nicht stimmt und hatte auch noch nie so Schmerzen. Jetzt bin ich einfach geflasht von den starken Schmerzmitteln.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Juli 2014)

Cool - Heli fliegen... nein im Ernst Chrige, gute gute gute Besserung! Halt die Ohren steif - in welchem Krankenhaus liegst Du denn (Berufsinteresse)?


----------



## Chrige (19. Juli 2014)

Liege im Zuger Kantonsspital in Baar. Obwohl das Triemlispital Zürich nur etwa 500m entfernt war, flogen sie mich auf meinen Wunsch nach Baar, da ich hier 2km von zuhause bin, das Spital gut kenne und es auch einfacher ist, Besuch zu empfangen...


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Juli 2014)

Gute Besserung und einen schnellen Heilungsverlauf!
So ein Pech aber auch!


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Juli 2014)

@ Chrige: 

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle baldige Genesung!!! Das braucht man wirklich nicht, oder? So ein Shit!!! Wie lange bist du jetzt außer Gefecht gesetzt?
Ganz viele liebe Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## swe68 (20. Juli 2014)

@Chrige alles Gute!  Wünsche Dir baldige Genesung….


----------



## Chrige (20. Juli 2014)

@Silvermoon Keine Ahnung. Eine Ärzzin gestern meinte, es ginge ca. 6 Wochen bis die Knochen wieder zusammengewachsen sind. Ich nehme es jetzt Tag für Tag. Dann wird halt die Bikesaison erst wieder im Herbst aufgenommen.


----------



## Bettina (20. Juli 2014)

@Chrige : Ich glaube es ja nicht  da radelst du die geilsten Trails runter, daß mir von den Bilden schwummerig wird und dann sowas. Gute Besserung und vor allem guten Heilungsverlauf.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. Juli 2014)

Ohje, Ohje, Ohje.
Das tut mir auch total leid. Sieh zu, das Du schnell wieder aufs Bike kommst. Und in 6 Wochen ist Spätsommer. Dann  kannst du sicher noch viele schöne Trails auf deinem Bike rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juli 2014)

Auch von mir gute Besserung, so ein Pech!

Fühle mit dir, hatte vor zwei Jahren eine ähnliche Verletzung (Wadenbeinbruch) und die ersten Tage waren die schlimmsten. Es dauert halt a bissl, bis frau die Situation akzeptieren kann.

Aber die sechs Wochen Zwangspause vergehen schneller, als frau denkt, und Radfahren ist bei Sprunggelenksverletzungen der bevorzugte Rehasport!

Lenka K.


----------



## Chrige (21. Juli 2014)

Hmm, heute hat der Arzt von 3 Monaten bis zur vollen Belastung gesprochen... Bin nicht sicher, ob die Ärzte mir Radfahren für die Reha empfehlen. Die kennen mich zu gut


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Chrige,

wollte dich nicht gleich erschrecken mit einem detaillierten "Fahrplan", hatte nämlich nach meinem Bruch mitten in der Skitourensaison zuerst gedacht, dass ich nach den sechs Wochen Pause noch schnell eine Woche Skihochtouren zum Saisonausklang machen werde ...ähm .

Bei mir wurde jedenfalls das Bein sechs Wochen nach der OP für voll belastbar erklärt (in dem Sinne dass ich ohne Krücken laufen darf und soll) und intensive Bewegung (auch neben Reha) angeraten. Mein Orthopäde war zwar ziemlich schockiert, als ich ihm zwei Wochen später voller Stolz erklärte, dass ich mit dem Klettern wieder angefangen habe und dass es ganz gut lief, hatte aber letztendlich nichts gegen Nachstieg in leichten Touren.

Nach weiteren zwei Wochen setzte ich mich wieder aufs Rad--zuerst auf dem Radweg in der Ebene--dass fand er auch gut, da beim Radfahren das Sprunggelenk viel bewegt, aber nicht stark belastet wird, nur musste ich halt aufpassen und nicht Stürzen. Drei Monate nach der OP bin ich dann raus ins Gelände, zuerst ganz leichte Sachen und sehr vorsichtig beim Abfahren aber nach etwa einem Monat Bikens konnte ich dann eigentlich fahren wie immer, wobei "wie immer" bei mir keine S3-Orgien beinhaltet .

  Lenka K.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht darfst Du erst einmal nach den besagten 6 Wochen mit entsprechender Kadenz etwas rennradeln, ist doch besser als 3 Monate zu warten! Drücke die Daumen, dass Du keine 3 Monate warten musst!


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Juli 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Heute bei tollem Wetter eine Biketour mit Fantasmina und einer Freundin gestartet. Wir bogen dann in den Freeridetrail ein und kurz darauf lag ich in einer harmlosen Kurve am Boden und konnte nicht mehr aufstehen. Nun liege ich mit einer Waden- und Schienbeinfraktur im Krankenhaus und warte auf die OP. Wenigstens war die Bergung an der Seilwinde des Helikopters "spannend"



Rettung, bitte, sonst wäre es wirklich traurig ausgegangen! Warst Du wenigstens mit den Kollegen von der Bergrettung zufrieden?

Auf alle Fälle alles Gute auch von mir. Ist am Anfang richtig doof, aber nach meiner Erfahrung wird es relativ schnell besser, wenn das Ganze ordentlich verschraubt ist (und man kann die Platten, so man sie wieder entfernen lässt, als schicke Schlüsselanhänger verwenden). Meine Titanplatte hätte nen Tausender gekostet, sagte der Chirurg als er sie mir nach dem Entfernen in die Hand gedrückt hat.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Juli 2014)

Huhuu Chrige - wie geht es mittlerweile?? Gute Besserung und halt die Ohren steif, wir denken an Dich!

Die letzten Beiträge lesen sich echt gruselig - was manche von Euch gesundheitlich schon mitgemacht haben... ich werde nie mehr jammern wenn ich im Winter erkältet bin. Euch wünsche ich nur noch das allerbeste - und swe nen erholsamen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Chrige (24. Juli 2014)

@Chaotenkind ja, natürlich war es eine Rettung und nicht Bergung... Die Leute der Rega hatten dies tiptop im Griff und ich war so mit Schmerzmitteln vollgestopft, dass ich sogar Fotos aus dem Helikopter geschossen habe. 
Heute konnte ich das Spital verlassen. 4 Wochen null Belastung, dann 4 Wochen Teilbelastung wurden mir verschrieben. Die Platte sollte eigentlich drin bleiben. Wir werden es sehen. Ich nehme nun Tag für Tag und mache im Moment keine Pläne.
Wünsche euch allen jetzt schon ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juli 2014)

Liebe Chrige,

auch von mir gute Besserung und einen problemlosen Heilungsverlauf. Mitten in der Saison ist es ja echt doof, aber vor deinem tollen Urlaub wäre es noch noch blöder gewesen! Die Heli-Bilder musst du aber bald online stellen   Hattest du noch größere Pläne jetzt im "Sommer" ?


----------



## Chrige (24. Juli 2014)

Tja, meinen Kitesurf-Kurs im September kann ich mir knicken. Fahre aber trotzdem mit meinen Freundinnen mit und geniesse dann das Dolce-far-niente am Gardasee. Und eine 3tägige Biketour in Graubünden musste ich auch schon absagen. Aber was soll's. Vielleicht kaufe ich mir ein Rennradl für den Formaufbau, wenn ich wieder fit bin . Ich lade dann die Fotos rauf, wenn ich wieder am PC bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Juli 2014)

Musst halt den Kite-Kurs auf Oktober oder November verschieben und dann dafür nach Ägypten. Für das Geld, was sowas a Gardasee kostet, kannst in Ägypten in ein 4-Sterne Hotel. Und wenn kein Wind geht, kannst du schnorcheln gehen. Und das Wasser ist auch noch wärmer, was gerade als Anfänger sehr spaßfördernd ist.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Juli 2014)

http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/DE/Laenderinformationen/00-SiHi/Nodes/AegyptenSicherheit_node.html


----------



## Chrige (25. Juli 2014)

Nö, kein Problem. Meine Freundinnen machen den Kurs trotzdem, ich fahre dann einfach mit und danach machen wir noch Spontan-Urlaub. Zudem glaube ich kaum, dass ich im Oktober oder November schon genügend fit dafür wäre...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Juli 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/DE/Laenderinformationen/00-SiHi/Nodes/AegyptenSicherheit_node.html



In den Süden am Roten Meer würde ich jederzeit fahren, da muss man sich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Juli 2014)

He, vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Gardasee. Wir kommen nach dem Alpencross am 6.9. in Riva an (also so ist der Plan, hoffen wir mal, dass er funktioniert) und bleiben noch eine Woche für Entspannung mit ein wenig radfahren. Tremalzo, Monte Baldo und so.

Übrigens, die Platte sollte bei mir auch drin bleiben, aber auf die Frage wie sich das auswirkt, wenn man wieder so stürzt, dass an dieser Stelle ein Bruch entstehen würde, konnten mir die Docs keine Auskunft geben. Sie meinten unter dem Gesichtspunkt, wäre es dann doch besser sie wieder rauszunehmen. Nach nem knappen Jahr habe ich sie entfernen lassen. Ging schnell und ohne Übernachtung im KH.


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Juli 2014)

Mein doofer Tag bezieht sich auf Do. War beim Arzt und der teilte mir mit, dass meine geschilderten Symtome auf meine Bandscheibe schließen und das alles nicht gut sei. Müsste nur noch festgestellt werden wo genau. Habe erst gar nicht gefragt ob ich biken darf, da ich dabei nicht viel merke und es gut klappt. Jemand mal einen BSV gehabt und musste aufs biken verzichten? 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Juli 2014)

Wenn du einen BSV hast, verzichtest du gerne freiwillig aufs Biken, da bist du froh, wenn du es überhaupt vom Bett ins Bad und von dort aus auf die Couch oder sonst wohin schaffst.


----------



## Bener (26. Juli 2014)

...oder wenn man es ÜBERHAUPT schafft vom Klo wieder aufzustehen. Schon blöd, wenn einem dann nach 2-3 Stunden die Beine komplett eingeschlafen sind...


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Juli 2014)

Hmmm ok. Also ich hab schon bei bestimmten Bewegungen eine Art Stromschlag den Rücken runter von oben nach unten und es geht bis in die Linke Hand welche quasi iwann wie einschläft und Kraftverlust. Vlt noch nicht schlimm oder so. Hab das auch erst 2 Monate. Das MRT wird es mir sagen... Danke für die Antworten bisher


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2014)

Geh zum Osteopathen


----------



## NiBi8519 (28. Juli 2014)

Ok. Höre mich mal um. Danke


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. Juli 2014)

...weil ich mich so auf unseren Urlaub und aufs biken und wandern gefreut habe, und wir jetzt hier schon den zweiten Tag Land unter haben, und ich in der Sch....Ferienwohnung rumsitze
Ich weiss, PillePalleProbleme im Gegensatz zu anderen, aber ich bin schon echt genervt...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Juli 2014)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ...weil ich mich so auf unseren Urlaub und aufs biken und wandern gefreut habe, und wir jetzt hier schon den zweiten Tag Land unter haben, und ich in der Sch....Ferienwohnung rumsitze
> Ich weiss, PillePalleProbleme im Gegensatz zu anderen, aber ich bin schon echt genervt...


 
Das ist ja echt doof. Wo bist Du denn?


----------



## swe68 (1. August 2014)

Wollte ich auch fragen… bei uns war auch erst der gestrige Tag schön, ansonsten war ich im Regen unterwegs. Mit Regenjacke geht meist ein bisschen was…
editiert, da unvollständig


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. August 2014)

Heuer kann man echt nichts planen, bei uns war auch scheußliches Wetter, jedenfalls nichts für Hochgebirge 
Ich tröste mich damit, dass ich im September noch ne Woche Urlaub hab.


----------



## tobi2036 (1. August 2014)

Dann musst zu uns in den mittleren Schwarzwald (Offenburg) kommen. Bestes Wetter, seit gestern und soll noch bis Samstagabend anhalten. Keine Wolke am Himmel bei momentenanen 18 Grad. 
Tröste dich, ich kann trotz des genialen Wetters auch nicht, bin wegen Sommergrippe krankgeschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (1. August 2014)

Find den Sommer nicht soooo schlecht , zumindest besser als der im letzten Jahr.

Allerdings nervt es, dass das Wetter regelmäßig spätestens am Sonntag kippt, wenn mal zeit für was längeres wäre 

Wobei ich auf klasse Wetter in meinem Urlaub hoffe, nicht so wie im Mai , da ging es mir genauso , Regen Allgäu nach keinen Spaß 
So nun viel schönes, trockenes Wetter für die nächsten Wochen für uns alle.
Die üble zeit ist lang genug


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. August 2014)

Im "Flachland" sieht es oft besser aus als mitten in den Bergen, je höher der Gipfel, desto eher fängt sich dann halt auch ein Gewitter.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (2. August 2014)

Bin derzeit im Chiemgau. Gestern war das Wetter morgens total gut. Aber als wir auf dem Berg waren, hatte es sich leider schon wieder zugezogen.
Heute sieht es auch wieder ganz gut aus. Schaun wir mal, was wir so anstellen...


----------



## swe68 (2. August 2014)

Ich drücke Dir Daumen.
Ich bin in Sulden. Gestern hat uns ein Gewitter am Berg erwischt. Das kam ohne jede Vorhersage aus dem Nichts. 
Wir können froh sein, dass wir kurz vorm Gipfel abgebrochen haben, sonst wären wir sehr exponiert gewesen.
Der Klassiker - meine Regenjacke lag im Auto  vergessen. Ich war nass bis auf die Haut und habe den Rest des Nachmittags in der Sauna verbracht


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (2. August 2014)

Ohje. Stell ich mir schlimm vor, am Berg vom Gewitter überrascht zu werden.
Bei uns ist die heutige Tagesplanung Kehlsteinhaus. Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter, und wir können morgen 
eine Runde Radfahren. 
Ich bin hier immer soooo müde, das wir irgendwie radltechnisch erst eine Tour gemacht haben. 
Hoffe, das wird noch mehr


----------



## swe68 (2. August 2014)

Ich wünsche Dir eine schöne Tour. 
So ein Gewitter ist nicht ganz so schlimm, wenn Du eine Regenjacke hast und eine Kuhle findest, bzw. einen Fels unter dem Du Zuflucht suchen kannst (und dann hinhocken - so wenig wie möglich Fläche mit dem Boden in Kontakt bringen). Am besten ist immer noch die Vermeidung  Aber da war einfach nichts außer mittel- bis kleinteiliger Schutt an einem Steilhang. Wir konnten nur zusehen, dass wir so schnell wie möglich runterkommen.
Ich achte da sehr drauf und lese immer vorher den Wetterbericht - es gab überhaupt keine Andeutung, dass so was kommt. Wurde uns in der Seilbahn auch von einem Bergführer bestätigt - er war selber überrascht, wie schnell das ging. Ich habe es jetzt schon zum 5.x erlebt (3x konnte ich mich richtig verhalten, beim ersten Mal habe ich Strom bekommen und weiß seither, dass Trekkingstöcke im Gewitter weit weg gehören) und habe riesigen Respekt vor Gewittern. Gestern hatte ich dann auch kurz mal Panik, weil es mir nicht schnell genug runterging.


----------



## Chrige (7. August 2014)

Ich habe euch ja mal paar Bilder von der Helirettung nach meinem Sturz versprochen. Hier also ein paar Bilder:

Hier kommt der Heli an und der Arzt seilt sich ab:





Und dann werde ich für den Transport vorbereitet:




Und tschüss, weg fliege ich...




Schöne Aussicht über mein Bein:




Und da unten hinter dem Wald wohne ich, wenn ich nicht gerade im Spital bin...




Anflug direkt über meinem Bikehändler zum Spital:




Und kurze Zeit später schaute mein linkes Bein so aus:





Ach ja, mein Grinsen auf den Fotos ist dem Morphium zuzuschreiben 

Inzwischen habe ich keine Schmerzen mehr und es geht in kleinen Schritten vorwärts. Nur heute Abend hatte ich gerade eine Krise wissend, dass meine Bikegruppe bei Sonnenschein ihre Donnerstagsabend-Tour machen.


----------



## Mausoline (8. August 2014)

Wetterbericht    ganzer Tag Sonne angesagt, fast keine Wolke aufm Regenradar, schönster Tag, Gewitter und Niederschläge erst abends  und was kam nachm Mittag   richtig guter Regen, Hagel  lange Tour ade


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. August 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich habe euch ja mal paar Bilder von der Helirettung nach meinem Sturz versprochen. Hier also ein paar Bilder:
> 
> Hier kommt der Heli an und der Arzt seilt sich ab:
> 
> ...



Schick, sieht bei uns genauso aus, wenn wir nen Patienten aufnehmen. Und das mit dem Grinsen kenne ich. Die hatten mich damals in Ischgl auch ganz gepflegt abgeschossen. Da war ich dann so entspannt, dass ich mit der RW-Besatzung noch fachsimpeln und Witze reißen konnte. Später dann war es weniger lustig. Da habe ich nur noch die Standart-Schmerztherapie bekommen. Die Brüche haben gar nicht mal so weh getan, aber das Thoraxtrauma hat mich noch zwei Jahre verfolgt.

Übrigens, hübsche Titanplatte. Die passt schon als Schlüsselanhänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. August 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wetterbericht    ganzer Tag Sonne angesagt, fast keine Wolke aufm Regenradar, schönster Tag, Gewitter und Niederschläge erst abends  und was kam nachm Mittag   richtig guter Regen, Hagel  lange Tour ade



Ja, ich hab im Zillertal auch die einzige Regenwolke weit und breit erwischt, genau am höchsten Punkt. Weiter unten war dann nicht mal mehr der Weg feucht. 

@ Chrige: Das mit dem Grinsen kenn ich auch  Die haben echt gute Drogen.... Sieht wirklich spektakulär aus, deine Rettung! Heli fliegen würde ich auch gern mal, aber nicht so.  Weiterhin gut Besserung!


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ........Übrigens, hübsche Titanplatte. Die passt schon als Schlüsselanhänger.



Sieht eher aus, als könnt man ne Garderobe draus machen 

@Chrige - wirklich schade, dass du Indoor fahren mußt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. August 2014)

Das hab


Mausoline schrieb:


> Sieht eher aus, als könnt man ne Garderobe draus machen



So etwas in die Richtung hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber verkniffen


----------



## Chrige (9. August 2014)

Ja, bin auch nicht sicher, ob der Schlüsselanhänger in meiner Tasche Platz hätte...


----------



## swe68 (10. August 2014)

Eine Garderobe kann doch jeder gebrauchen


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. August 2014)

Wenn dir mal jemand dumm kommt, kannst du ihm das Teil über die Rübe ziehen.

Nee, die kommen einem im eingebauten Zustand immer größer vor, als sie in Wirklichkeit sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (13. August 2014)

Och kacke, das lese ich ja eben erst! Gute Besserung @Chrige 
Vor allem mal wieder typisch, dass sowas nicht auf einem schönen Trail sondern in einer Schotterkurve passieren musste 
Die Dinger haben es irgendwie in sich, unschuldige Radfahrer zu zerlegen.


----------



## Chrige (13. August 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Och kacke, das lese ich ja eben erst! Gute Besserung @Chrige
> Vor allem mal wieder typisch, dass sowas nicht auf einem schönen Trail sondern in einer Schotterkurve passieren musste
> Die Dinger haben es irgendwie in sich, unschuldige Radfahrer zu zerlegen.


 
Danke, es war eigentlich schon auf einem schönen Trail. Nur der Sturz ist in einer absolut einfachen Anlegerkurve passiert...
Im Moment kämpfe ich mit krassem Muskelkater in den Armen, Schultern und Händen vom an den Stöcken gehen. Das doofe ist, dass ich genau diese Muskeln bei jeder Bewegung brauche... Deshalb schone ich mich heute ein bisschen und schaue Leichtathletik EM. Das Wetter ist sowieso nicht zum Rausgehen...


----------



## Mausoline (13. August 2014)

Jetzt hab ich Urlaub und kann mich endlich entspannen und jetzt kommt diese blöde Rentenversicherung und Schatzi soll Rente beantragen bis in 2 Wochen   
  schöne Ferien ade


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. August 2014)

Chrige, halt die Ohren steif! Und versuche, die Verspannungen weg zu bekommen, je länger die sich festsetzen, umso schlimmer. Bei mir hat es bei der Schulter dazu geführt, dass ich auf einem Ohr auf einmal sehr schlecht gehört habe. Kann also üble Folgen haben.


----------



## swe68 (13. August 2014)

@Mausoline habt ihr da vielleicht jemanden, der Euch unterstützt?
Ansonsten - Augen zu und durch. Hilft ja nichts. 

@Chrige alles Gute weiterhin. Und die Pfadfinderin hat Recht - werde tätig gegen die Verspannungen, es sind ja auch ganz ungewohnte Belastungen, die Du aber noch eine Zeit aushalten musst.


----------



## Chrige (13. August 2014)

Danke allen! Verspannt bin ich nicht wirklich. Nur etwas Muskelkater aber der wird auch schon wieder weniger. Meine Physiotherapeutin hat die aufkommende Verspannungen sofort beseitigt und das Schulter-Krafttraining der letzten 6 Monate hilft jetzt auch.


----------



## Mausoline (13. August 2014)

@swe68 hat sich ein bißle beruhigt, kommt evtl. vom Arbeitsamt, sind im VDK


----------



## swe68 (14. August 2014)

@Chrige und @Mausoline 
hört sich bei Euch beiden gut an 
VdK ist für so etwas wichtig. Hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht. Die haben auch das Drama um meinen ersten Schwerbehinderungsantrag in meinem Sinne erledigt (seltene Erkrankung). Der zweite Antrag (Verschlimmerung) war dann ein Selbstläufer…


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. August 2014)

Hört mir auf mit der RV  Die verweigert mir gerade die Hinterbliebenenrente.
Und überhaupt ist es eine doofe Woche. Ich habe Urlaub, das Wetter ist kacke, der Rolladen zur Terrasse defekt (also kann ich nicht raus) und mir geht es nicht gut. Kreislauf, Elend, alles mögliche. Verdacht auf Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber. Na klasse. Ich bleibe 2014 von nichts verschont, so scheint es mir. 

So. Genug gejammert. ich gehe jetzt einen neuen Rolladengurt kaufen. Selbst ist die Frau.


----------



## swe68 (14. August 2014)

@Frau Rauscher Wir hatten hier auch ziemliches Chaos mit der RV, es ging um die Hinterbliebenenrente des Vaters meines LG.
Da weiß eine Hand nicht, was die andere tut. Inzwischen könnten wir zum Ziel kommen - dass sie die nicht bezahlten Teile sogar nachzahlen…
Wenn sie keine Begründung geliefert haben - dran bleiben. Es ist ein Chaos-Verein.
Falls eine Begründung vorliegt - such Dir Unterstützung.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Rolladengurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. August 2014)

Leider haben sie eine Begründung, und vermutlich sind sie auch im Recht: Versorgungsehe. Aber ich habe bereits einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, der sich darum kümmert.


----------



## Mausoline (14. August 2014)

VDK kann man immer beitreten! 1. Beratung umsonst 
Die vertreten einen in Sozialsachen etc. - und du hast jemanden, der dir hilft und Tipps gibt, vor allem wenn du allein bist sicher eine große Hilfe


----------



## murmel04 (15. August 2014)

Eigentlich sollte es gestern nach Arbeitstag ein guter Tag sein, da Urlaubsanfang.

Tja nix wars, erst mit Junior im Krankenhaus da er auf dem Heimweg einen Abflug mit dem Roller hatte
Und der Abschuss, liegen doch für mich und Mann für den nebenjob nach all den Jahren die Kündigungen da.
Haben alle Träger mit alten Verträgen gekündigt .

Na geht es halt im Urlaub zum Anwalt


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. August 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> VDK kann man immer beitreten! 1. Beratung umsonst
> Die vertreten einen in Sozialsachen etc. - und du hast jemanden, der dir hilft und Tipps gibt, vor allem wenn du allein bist sicher eine große Hilfe



Wartezeit für Inanspruchnahme der Leistungen allerdings zwei Jahre nach Beitritt, oder man muss die fehlenden Monate zu den zwei Jahren nachzahlen.
Trotzdem gute Sache, bin auch schon länger dabei.


----------



## swe68 (16. August 2014)

@Frau Rauscher viel Erfolg…
@murmel04  So ein Sch… 

ja, VdK ist für Sozialthemen eine prima Sache.


----------



## murmel04 (16. August 2014)

mal ne Frage an euch Mädels  vielleicht kennt sich ja eine damit aus.

Problem mein ältester hat eine Freundin mit Kind (nicht von ihm) und wohnt jetzt mit ihr zusammen. Leider hat sie keinen Job und ist daher nicht Krankenversichert ab 22.08. zur Zeit bekommt sie Krankengeld wg OP.

So nun braucht sie ja wieder eine Versicherung, Hartz 4 bekommt sie nicht da sich mit Junior zusammenwohnt und er ja sooooo viel verdient.

Laut Amt müsste sie sich frewillig versichern, nur wo soll das Geld herkommen? Außer den Unterhalt für die kleine hat sie im Moment ja kein Einkommen, Job wird gesucht aber im Moment ist nix in sicht und sie ist dazu noch schwanger, was das ganze nicht einfacher macht.

Fakt ist die beiden haben die Kohle für die Versicherung nicht.

Fällt euch was ein? VDK dachte ich auch schon, aber die tun ja erst nach langer Mitgliedschaft was.

Und kann man meinen Junior zwingen die Versicherung zu zahlen?

Eine Auskunft vom Amt war, sie solle sich eine Wohnung suchen, dann bekommt sie wieder Hartz4. Hallo gehts noch? Das kostet viel mehr als die Versicherung!!
Muss ich sowas verstehn??

Will am Montag mal mit zum Amt und von den netten Bearbeitern, ein paar § und so hören oder besser sehen, damit ich was in der Hand habe.

Eigentlich hatte ich was anderes vor im Urlaub, sollte eigentlich zur Erholung da sein.

Ert


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. August 2014)

Das ist ja eine vertrackte Situation! Ich fürchte, da wird nur zahlen oder heiraten helfen  Schwanger einen Job zu finden, dürfte auch nicht ganz einfach sein


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. August 2014)

Sie lebt in einer Bedarfsgemeinschaft. Die Regelung ist mit gesundem Menschenverstand nicht nachvollziehbar, ist aber so. Die Herrschaften vom Amt haben die Gesetze ja nicht gemacht, sie müssen sie allerdings anwenden, auch wenn sie selbst keinen Sinn dahinter sehen.
Es gibt etliche "junge Erwachsene" die daheim ausziehen, da sie mit eigenem Haushalt Hartz 4 bekommen, nicht aber, wenn sie bei Mutti wohnen bleiben und die alten Herrschaften genug Kohle haben.


----------



## pndrev (18. August 2014)

Verzeihung, wenn ich mich als nicht-Lady kurz zu Wort melde, aber ich habe die gleiche Situation mit meiner Freundin gerade hinter mir (hätte sie auch selbst posten können, aber sie ist da eher scheu). Das Gehalt des Freundes wird durch die Bedarfsgemeinschaft mitbewertet. Andererseits werden auch seine Fixkosten, sprich Versicherungen, Auto, etc. mitgezählt, genau wie die Kosten der "gemeinsamen" Wohnung. Deshalb will das Amt in der Situation auch Unmengen von Daten von _beiden _Partnern der Bedarfsgemeinschaft.

"Zwingen" zum Zahlen kann ihn natürlich keiner, nur _Sie _muss ihre Versicherungen ja zahlen.

Es gibt im Netz einige Rechner, die mit den o.g. Angaben recht gut abschätzen können, was einer Bedarfsgemeinschaft zusteht. In unserem Fall waren es auch exakt Null Euro, die Obergrenze scheint bei um die 1100-1300 Netto zu liegen. Nach Abzug aller Fixkosten, wohlgemerkt!

Ob das sinnvoll ist, sei einmal dahingestellt. Uns hat der Rechner zumindest geholfen, dass ich gar nicht erst meine Daten preisgegeben habe sondern wir direkt auf den Antrag verzichtet haben.

Heiraten bringt nur für die Versicherung was, da hier dann die Frau über die Versicherung des Mannes mitversichert werden kann. Dem Hartz IV Anspruch ist das herzlich egal, nur dass dann der Trick mit der eigenen Wohnung auch nicht mehr zieht. 

So, ich klink mich und meine Freundin wieder aus und entschuldige mich, falls die Störung unangemessen war. 


EDIT: Man sollte Brutto und Netto nicht vertauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (19. August 2014)

Danke schon mal.

Ja sie zählen als Bedarfsgemeinschaft, mir ist da gestern echt fast der Kragen geplatzt.
Fazit als arbeitender Mensch biste echt der Arsch .

Junior versucht alles um die kleine Familie zu ernähren, sprich arbeitet meist Nachtschicht und bekommt jetzt schon angedroht wenn er daran was ändert gibt es Sanktionen .
Er darf sich auch nix anderes suchen was evtl besser bezahlt wäre usw..

Echt unglaublich , und andere bekommen alles vorn und hinten reingeschoben.

Na ja wir werden rechnen und schaun wie weit wir unter die ca 1200 € kommen.
1200€ dafür würde ich max 1/2 tags arbeiten und davon sollen sie leben? 
Es geht mir hier im Geld dass ich für Arbeit bekomme, wenn ich nicht arbeite sieht der Betrag wieder anders aus

Sie hat ja im Moment nur den Unterhalt fürs Kind und das Kindergeld als Einkommen, nicht wirklich Geld zum Leben


----------



## Son_of_Thor (19. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sie lebt in einer Bedarfsgemeinschaft. Die Regelung ist mit gesundem Menschenverstand nicht nachvollziehbar, ist aber so. Die Herrschaften vom Amt haben die Gesetze ja nicht gemacht, sie müssen sie allerdings anwenden, auch wenn sie selbst keinen Sinn dahinter sehen.
> Es gibt etliche "junge Erwachsene" die daheim ausziehen, da sie mit eigenem Haushalt Hartz 4 bekommen, nicht aber, wenn sie bei Mutti wohnen bleiben und die alten Herrschaften genug Kohle haben.



Korrekt... und daher klappt das natürlich mit der eigenen Wohnung, man darf nur nicht zusammen dann in dieser Wohnung wohnen das wäre dann erschleichen von Hartz IV und kann sehr teuer werden. Ich sehe da zur Zeit eigentlich keine andere Möglichkeit als das erstmal so zu machen...zum Umzug könnte man auch noch Gelder beantragen, wobei man dafür ja erst Hartz IV sein müsste.

Das ist etwas tricky... allerdings würde sich die ganze Situation extrem entspannen wenn beide Hartz IV wären, rechne das mal aus... das ist noch viel interessanter...

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Whippy (19. August 2014)

... wir umziehen und ich einen neuen Vertrag bei der Telekom abgeschlossen habe, da Kabel Deutschland am neuen Ort nicht verfügbar ist und ich mir jetzt den Kopf zerbreche ob alles reibungslos läuft .
Was das betrifft bin ich irgendwie ein total gebranntmarktes Kind und hab keine gute Erfahrungen mit der Telekom gemacht. Und ich will nicht wieder jeden Tag am Telefon hängen .


----------



## beuze1 (19. August 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Er darf sich auch nix anderes suchen was evtl besser bezahlt wäre usw..



ja und die Erde ist eine Scheibe ...
was hindert den jungen Mann den daran, einen besser bezahlten Arbeitsplatz zu suchen??
Unter tags hat er ja frei, besser gehts nicht, also Arsch hoch.
.


----------



## murmel04 (19. August 2014)

ganz einfach er muss unterschreiben dass er nichts unternimmt um sein derzeitiges Einkommen zu verschlechtern.

Er darf nichtmal her gehen und nur noch 2 Wochen im Monat Nachtschicht und den Rest Früh bzw. Spätschicht machen. 

Neue Stelle gut und schön, aber seine jetzige ist erstmal sicher, bei einer neuen mit evlt. besseren Gehalt musst du erstmal über die Probezeit und evlt. nur mit Zeitvertrag kommen, daher unsicher und das darf er nicht, sonst gleich Sanktion wie Leistungskürzung.

Wobei ja nicht er die Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen muss, sondern der Dumme ist der mit Hängt. Für sich alleine langt es, es reicht auch die beiden anderen, nur jetzt noch die Krankenversicherung für beide selbst zu zahlen, irgendwo ist mal schluss mit der Kohle.

Außerdem würde ein neuer Job ja nicht den Gehaltsprung machen wie man ihn bräuchte um locker vom Amt wegzukommen.

'Fazit jeder Cent den er im Moment mehr hat wird gegengerechnet und abgezogen, aber es wird nie so viel sein um das ursprüngliche Problem zu lösen.


----------



## Mausoline (22. August 2014)

Bei VDK gibts eine erste Beratung umsonst, immer. Da könnte man auch klären, ab wann die helfen.

Wie siehts aus mit Wohngeld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (24. August 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an euch Mädels  vielleicht kennt sich ja eine damit aus.
> 
> Problem mein ältester hat eine Freundin mit Kind (nicht von ihm) und wohnt jetzt mit ihr zusammen. Leider hat sie keinen Job und ist daher nicht Krankenversichert ab 22.08. zur Zeit bekommt sie Krankengeld wg OP.
> 
> Ert


Da paßt aus meiner Sicht etwas nicht,
wenn Sie Krankengeld bezieht ist sie auch krankenversichert, oder soll heißen ab 22.08. fällt Krankengeld weg und somit auch Krankenversicherung?
Jetzt ist die Frage wieso wird sie ausgesteuert und kann man da über die Krankenkasse noch was machen?
Nachtrag
Wohngeld gibt es aber auf alle Fälle!


----------



## swe68 (29. August 2014)

… mein Chef sich nicht an die mündlich gegebene Zusage wegen Stundenreduzierung halten wird  Das sagt er mir natürlich nur auf Nachfrage am letzten Tag vorm betreffenden Monat. Er stellt sich vor, dass ich das mit Urlaub (davon habe ich ja genug) puffere und dann irgendwann sowieso wieder topfit bin  
Es gibt jetzt erstmal weitere Gesprächsrunden. Ich wollte es mir ersparen, doch nun muss ich mich wohl über meine rechtliche Situation schlau machen.


----------



## murmel04 (29. August 2014)

Swe68, dass ist übel. Dass sich Chefs meist an Alzheimer leiden wenn es um mündliche Zusagen geht.
Bei mir stehen auch Gespräche an. 
Fakt im Vorstellungsgespräch wurde gesagt Gehaltserhöhung nach 1 Jahr , dass ist seit Juli rum.
Und ich in meinem Urlaub beschlossen habe, dass ich so nicht mehr weiter arbeiten will und kann . Sonst zieht mir irgendwann mein Körper den Stecker .
Nun muss ich es nur noch durchsetzten. 

Swe ich drücke dir die Daumen , dass dein Chef noch einlenkt und nicht über Urlaub gehen wird bzw du rechtliche Schritte einleiteten musst.
Mensch der soll froh sein, dass du wieder kommst und dich nicht gleich wieder unter Druck setzten .


----------



## Sandra07 (29. August 2014)

@swe68: wenn du so lange krank warst, bekommst du doch eh erstmal eine Eingliederung. Erstmal 4 Stunden, dann 6 und dann wieder die volle Zeit. 
Drücke dir auch die Daumen, daß die Chemo gut angeschlagen hat!
Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. August 2014)

Oh, das ist unschön beim Arbeitgeber auf so wenig Verständnis zu stoßen! 
Meine Ärztin hatte mir neulich angeboten, mich "teilzeit" krankzuschreiben, das wusste ich bis dato auch nicht dass es das gibt!


----------



## T5knut (29. August 2014)

Hi, bin durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Habe mir von 2 Wochen in Willingen eine Rippe gebrochen (wollte mit meinen Sohn mithalten). Aber wenn ich die Probleme hier lese .....

Ich wünsche allen die gesundheitlich momentan nicht auf der Höhe sind alles Gute und drücke euch die Daumen. 

Und hoffentlich bald wieder auf dem Bike!

Grüße Knut


----------



## murmel04 (29. August 2014)

Frau Rauscher , wie Teilzeit krankschreiben? Wie geht sowas ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. August 2014)

ich hab es nicht weiter hinterfragt weil ich nicht ins Krankengeld rutschen möchte... da ich auch gerade ne schwere Phase durchmache hat sie mir das angeboten, falls es mir zu viel wird jeden Tag die normale Zeit arbeiten zu gehen.


----------



## murmel04 (29. August 2014)

Ok, hab ich auch noch nicht gehört.
Na ja mal schaun was bei mir nächste Woche so ansteht . 
Und was ich daraus mache .
Oh im Moment möchte ich ein großes Loch zum reinfallen und verstecken haben


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2014)

@swe - schlau machen ist nie ein Fehler. Auch mündliche Zusagen gelten. Also hol Dir wirklich rechtlichen Beistand, könnte sich lohnen.

Rauscher: Teilzeit krankschreiben gibt es nicht für Angestellte. Nur als Wiedereingliederung.

Knut - ja, ich bin hier auch ganz ruhig geworden was Wehwehchen anbelangt. EINE Rippe ist nichts; was die Mädels hier so durchmachen, da verneige ich mich tief. Ganz tief. Und wünsche allen alles erdenklich Gute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. August 2014)

ok,... ich frage sie da nochmal, wie sie das gemeint hat...


----------



## swe68 (29. August 2014)

Die Wiedereingliederung hatte ich während der Chemo. Ich habe damit zu früh angefangen. Ich war schlecht beraten und wußte z.B. nicht, dass ich währenddessen nicht mal abwesend sein darf. Du hast als Arbeitnehmer alle Pflichten, den Plan zu erfüllen und bekommst letztlich genauso viel Geld wie im reinen Krankenstand… 
Fakt ist, ich kann nicht ganztags arbeiten, das wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern. Ich weiß nicht, ob es sich überhaupt wieder ändert. Meine Gesundheit ist das wichtigste Gut, das ich habe!
und wir hatten es abgesprochen, einen Plan. 
Werde im Zweifelsfall auch meinen Arzt kontaktieren.


----------



## Bettina (29. August 2014)

Meine Ärztin hat mir damals gleich die Krankschreibung gegeben und das Hamburger Modell wieder aufgenommen, da kann man lange dran schrauben 4 Std., 6. Std und dann doch wieder 4 Stunden bis es paßt. Aber du hast recht man bekommt leider kein Geld für die Arbeit, das fand ich letztlich auch frech.
Ich habe dann meinen Urlaub so verteilt, daß ich eine 4-tage Woche hatte. Sehr angenehm, war nur irgendwann rum. Hast du einen Behinderten Ausweis und damit den Mehrurlaub?


----------



## swe68 (29. August 2014)

ja, habe ich. Den Schwerbehindertenausweis und damit die 5 Tage zusätzlich.
Aber es kann nicht der Sinn sein, dass ich jetzt meinen ganzen Urlaub damit verpulvere, meine Arbeitszeit so abzupuffern, dass ich damit hin komme. Zumal das kein Modell auf Dauer ist. Ich bin bereit, das eine Zeitlang zu machen, mache es auch schon 2 Wochen, aber ich wollte eine zufriedenstellende dauerhafte Lösung… dachte halt, die hätte ich…


----------



## Bettina (29. August 2014)

Ich wünsch dir, daß du eine Lösung für dich findest.


----------



## swe68 (30. August 2014)

Danke, @Bettina
ich finde sie bestimmt. Aber das ist halt alles wieder anstrengend. 
Ich bin momentan das Kämpfen ein bisschen leid.


----------



## murmel04 (30. August 2014)

@swe68, da kann ich dich voll und ganz verstehn, vor allem weil es was ist, was eigentich schon geklärt war und man sich darauf verlassen hat.
Und nun muss man Kraft die man eigentlich für was anderes benötigt für den Kram nutzen.

Drücke dir die Daumen, dass deinem Chef doch noch einfällt was mal ausgemacht war und er dir deine Kraft für das wichtige lässt


----------



## swe68 (8. September 2014)

Nachtrag - alles wird gut…
Nicht ganz zu meinen Bedingungen, aber ich bekomme meine 6 Stunden/Tag. 
Ist immer gut, wenn beide Seiten halbwegs happy sind. Den Kompromiss (Uhrzeiten) kann ich verschmerzen.


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. September 2014)

Ein definitiv doofer Tag. Heute ist entlich meine Action Cam gekommen, da die Freude groß war direkt aufs Bike. Nach einem kleinen Sprung war der Spaß vorbei. Schaltauge gebrochen. Schnell ein neues angebracht und gesehen das die Kette total im Eimer ist und das Schaltwerk ebenso. Und das bei den letzten schönen Tagen im Jahr- arrrrg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. September 2014)

ärgerlich, aber reparabel


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. September 2014)

Japp das ist es, aber dauert wieder alles  bis ich biken kann. Und das wo ich ich grad den Wetterbericht für nächste Woche gesehen habe. Oh mannnn....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. September 2014)

hmmm... kein Bikeladen wo man Montags Teile kaufen kann ?


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. September 2014)

Nicht wenn man so tolle Arbeitszeiten hat wie ich. Außerdem hab ich durch den Job derzeit leider keine Zeit zum Schrauben und werde es weg bringen müssen. Halt durch die Arbeit alles schwierig momentan :/


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. September 2014)

blöd.... da kann man mal sehen wozu ein Zweitbike gut sein kann


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. September 2014)

War direkt mein Gedanke. Hab mein altes  Bike zwar noch, aber diverse Teile verkauft. Und nur mit nem Rahmen und Lenker macht es iwie keinen Spaß =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. September 2014)

ja... nööö


----------



## Chrige (13. September 2014)

Hätte noch 2 Bikes, die gerne mal wieder bewegt werden würden. Ist aber wohl etwas weit weg von dir...


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. September 2014)

Och in die Schweiz wollte ich immer mal zum biken =D


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. September 2014)

Die ganze Woche ist doof: Am Samstag auf dem Weg in den Urlaub bei Bozen ist mir einer hinten ins Auto gekracht, das jetzt als Schrott in Bozen steht. Mit viel Glück konnten wir ein Auto ergattern, in das das ganze Gepäck reinpasst, was wir aber leider heute in Bozen wieder zurückgeben müssen. Ich hoffe, wir kriegen ein anderes. Da italienisches Recht gilt, werden wir auch diesen Kosten sitzen bleiben und der ganze Lago-Urlaub geht mit blöden Orga-Kram drauf, z.B. wie wir bzw. unser Gepäck nach Hause kommt, ganz zu schweigen davon, was aus meinem kaputten Auto wird.


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die ganze Woche ist doof: Am Samstag auf dem Weg in den Urlaub bei Bozen ist mir einer hinten ins Auto gekracht, das jetzt als Schrott in Bozen steht. Mit viel Glück konnten wir ein Auto ergattern, in das das ganze Gepäck reinpasst, was wir aber leider heute in Bozen wieder zurückgeben müssen. Ich hoffe, wir kriegen ein anderes. Da italienisches Recht gilt, werden wir auch diesen Kosten sitzen bleiben und der ganze Lago-Urlaub geht mit blöden Orga-Kram drauf, z.B. wie wir bzw. unser Gepäck nach Hause kommt, ganz zu schweigen davon, was aus meinem kaputten Auto wird.


Ach du Sch****  Drücke euch die Daumen, das das mit den Kosten geregelt werden kann und noch Zeit für Urlaub bleibt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. September 2014)

Kein ADAC? Doch manchmal ganz nützlich, dieser verein...


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Sandra07 (15. September 2014)

Hi

Da Italien zur EU gehört, sollte die Schadensregulierung eigentlich kein Problem sein. Hast du schon mal deine Versicherung kontaktiert? Die sollten dir eigentlich weiter helfen. Und wenn du nicht im ADAC bist, hast du vielleicht einen Pannenschutz in der Autohaftpflicht mit drin? Darüber sollte dein Auto wieder nach Hause kommen und du solltest einen Leihwagen bekommen.
Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Principiante (15. September 2014)

@Pfadfinderin : ...das ist ja echt blöd, hoffe es klappt alles bei Euch.

Bin heute meine alten Trails gefahren und in 4 !!! Kreuzspinnen reingefahren! Igitt. ich bin ja da eigentlich nicht so zimperlich, aber die sind um diese Jahreszeit schon recht groß (wenn nicht zu sagen riesig!  ) Und die eine, natürlich die größte, ist auf meiner Hand gelandet und ich hab vor Schreck falsch gebremst und bin mit dem fraulichsten Teil voll auf das Oberrohr geknallt, na holla die Waldfee... das war vielleicht nett.


----------



## Bea5 (15. September 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die ganze Woche ist doof: Am Samstag auf dem Weg in den Urlaub bei Bozen ist mir einer hinten ins Auto gekracht, das jetzt als Schrott in Bozen steht. Mit viel Glück konnten wir ein Auto ergattern, in das das ganze Gepäck reinpasst, was wir aber leider heute in Bozen wieder zurückgeben müssen. Ich hoffe, wir kriegen ein anderes. Da italienisches Recht gilt, werden wir auch diesen Kosten sitzen bleiben und der ganze Lago-Urlaub geht mit blöden Orga-Kram drauf, z.B. wie wir bzw. unser Gepäck nach Hause kommt, ganz zu schweigen davon, was aus meinem kaputten Auto wird.


oh, das ist ärgerlich...
es gilt immer das Versicherungsrecht, in dessen Land der Unfall stattgefunden hat....aaaber...vielleicht hast Du bei Deiner Versicherung zufällig dieses Auslandsdingens (komm gerade nicht auf den Namen) abgeschlossen....dann wird Dir von deiner Versicherung die Differenz zwischen ausl. Vers. und deutschem Recht bezahlt. 
ADAC benötige ich nicht, da meine KFZ versicherung alles preiswerter anbietet als KFZVers.  Kosten und  + ADAC Kosten. Erkundige Dich bei deiner KFZ versicherung.

Viel Glück wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## Bea5 (15. September 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> @Pfadfinderin : ...das ist ja echt blöd, hoffe es klappt alles bei Euch.
> 
> Bin heute meine alten Trails gefahren und in 4 !!! Kreuzspinnen reingefahren! Igitt. ich bin ja da eigentlich nicht so zimperlich, aber die sind um diese Jahreszeit schon recht groß (wenn nicht zu sagen riesig!  ) Und die eine, natürlich die größte, ist auf meiner Hand gelandet und ich hab vor Schreck falsch gebremst und bin mit dem fraulichsten Teil voll auf das Oberrohr geknallt, na holla die Waldfee... das war vielleicht nett.



allein beim Lesen wird mir übel......ich würde stundenlang später noch heulen....Phobie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2014)

...aber die leben jetzt nicht mehr lange, 4 Wochen vielleicht noch


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. September 2014)

Bea5 schrieb:


> allein beim Lesen wird mir übel......ich würde stundenlang später noch heulen....Phobie...


 
+1

Ich geh die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht mehr in den Wald...


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2014)

Bei uns sind die überall ums Haus rum, im Kellerabgang, zwischen den Tomaten  uuuhhuuhuuuu
und im Haus sind die großen Dicken mit den langen Beinen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. September 2014)

Gruselig!
Zumal mir heut ne Kollegin, der vor SPinnen nicht graut, erzählt hat, dass sie von so nem Viech gebissen wurde, als sie es rausschmeißen wollte und es hat sogar geblutet.


----------



## Bettina (17. September 2014)

Ich les jetzt nicht mehr mit


----------



## murmel04 (17. September 2014)

einfach nur widerlich die Viecher. Braucht kein Mensch.  Glaub ich muss mal meinen Giftschrank auffüllen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. September 2014)

Spinnen sind sehr nützlich und Gift ist echt das Letzte, was man dagegen braucht. Sind in der Wohnung doch schnell mit eine Glas und Papier gefangen und an die Luft gesetzt. Draußen muss man halt bißl aufpassen, aber die großen Netze sieht man ja eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## murmel04 (17. September 2014)

ich fang die sicherlich nicht ein und setzte sie dann wieder raus. Ne geht gar nicht, allein der Gedanke die bewegt sich während ich sie fangen will.
Soll sie draussen bleiben und gut.


----------



## Principiante (17. September 2014)

oje, da hab ich ja was angefangen...

Nene, ich find sie auch nützlich, aber nicht so nah . Totmachen tu ich sie nie... 'hab mich eben nur erschrocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (17. September 2014)

So, hier noch was, damit Ihr besser schlafen könnt...  hab ich eben mal schnell ausgekramt:
Der große Tausendfüßler war schon tot, ist aber in Thailand da viel unterwegs. (Ist besser, wenn er dich nicht beißt... )
Diese Spinne hatten bekannte am Bungalow, sah aus wie unsere kleinen Springspinnen hier, aber so groß wie die Hand meines Mannes  !!! Und diese Zeichnung auf dem Rücken...brrr, aber auch irgendwie interessant.
Heißt, glaub ich mich zu erinnern, Totenkopfspinne?!? (...die fanden auch die Männer eklig)


----------



## scylla (17. September 2014)

Die hier fand ich letztens toll: 



 
Hat auch ganz brav stillgehalten beim Knipsen und gar nicht gebissen 
(Bin mal als Kind von einer Kreuzspinne gebissen worden, weil ich sie zu "intensiv" bewundern wollte und das arme Vieh sich nicht mehr zu helfen wusste: definitiv nicht schlimmer als ein Mückenstich. Die kommen ja noch nicht mal anständig durch die Haut. Bluten tut da nix.)

Ach ja, doofer Tag: weil's am Wochenende schon wieder regnen soll


----------



## Principiante (17. September 2014)

...cooles Bild! Wie groß war die denn?


----------



## scylla (17. September 2014)

Der Körper war gar nicht mal so groß, vielleicht 2cm. Aber dafür waren die Beine gigantisch, bestimmt jedes 3-4cm lang. Die bestand quasi nur aus Beinen... jedes Model würde vor Neid grün anlaufen


----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2014)

Das sind die, die grad drinnen in jedem Zimmer mal auftauchen 
und wenn sie draußen ausgesetzt wurden, findet man garantiert am andern Tag wieder eine drinnen


----------



## lucie (18. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Körper war gar nicht mal so groß, vielleicht 2cm. Aber dafür waren die Beine gigantisch, bestimmt jedes 3-4cm lang. Die bestand quasi nur aus Beinen... jedes Model würde vor Neid grün anlaufen



Bermerkenswerte Schrittlänge. Würde ein 29er in XL empfehlen. 

Doofer Tag (eigentlich schon doofe Monate) - meine linke Schulter, die durch einen 2008 fremdverschuldeten Abgang über den Lenker eine teilruptierte Sehne zurückbehielt, zickt zur Zeit mal wieder massiv rum...
Termin beim Orthopäden in einem Monat! Wow...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (18. September 2014)

Ich staune auch manchmal, was für große Spinnen es doch in Deutschland gibt. Wir haben im Freibad ganz hinten auf der Wiese so ein uraltes Toilettenhäuschen, ohne Strom, steht schon unter Denkmalschutz. Es steht direkt am Lübarser Fließ, also mitten im Grünen. da hatte ich mal ausgespritzt und eine riesige schwarze, behaarte Spinne trieb  (schwimmend ) direkt auf meinen Fuß, man ich war wie erstarrt, 3 Sekunden später bin ich zwei Meter hoch gesprungen... .
Seit dem heißt es bei uns das "Esmeralda Haus" 
Ich habe jetzt schon öfter solche Spinnen da gesehen, es ist wie ein Biotob und wir wissen nicht, was da noch oben unter dem Spitzdach haust... ich geh da nicht rauf gucken 
Ist echt interessant und wir "pflegen" sie

@lucie : das mit der Schulter kenn ich, kommt immer wieder.


----------



## Chrige (18. September 2014)

@Principante Genau eine solche Spinne hatte ich auf den Kapverden in meinem Zimmer (oder wenigstens sah sie ähnlich gross aus und war auch so gross wie eine Hand). Und ja, ich habe eine Spinnenphobie. Konnte aber doch ruhig bleiben und jemanden holen, der sie rausholte. Auch er grauste sich vor der Spinne, obwohl er in Brasilien lebend schon einiges gewohnt ist. Die Nacht danach hab ich nicht wirklich gut geschlafen...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. September 2014)

Ich schau hier nicht mehr rein - sind ja grauslige Bilder, ich kann die gar nicht anschauen. Mir ist grade ziemlich schlecht geworden beim hochscrollen. Bin grade allein zuhause und habe furchtbare Angst so ein Tier irgendwo zu entdecken.


----------



## mäxx__ (18. September 2014)

No Post without Picture





Ist die nicht schön???


----------



## scylla (18. September 2014)

Ein geniales Tier 

Konfrontations-Therapie wirkt übrigens bei den meisten Phobien Wunder


----------



## 4mate (18. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein geniales Tier
> 
> Konfrontations-Therapie wirkt übrigens bei den meisten Phobien Wunder


----------



## wintergriller (18. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein geniales Tier
> 
> Konfrontations-Therapie wirkt übrigens bei den meisten Phobien Wunder



Kann ich für Höhenangst bestätigen 
Spinnen habe ich schon immer gemocht, faszinierende Tiere


----------



## Wetterfroschn (18. September 2014)

Diese Bilder sind furchtbar... die haben jetzt meinen Tag voll doof gemacht...  
Und dann noch dieses Wetter... es ist elendlich warm und die Sonne scheint... und wenn man nach der Arbeit nach Hause kommt ist es dunkel und kühl... auch voll doof!


----------



## laterra (18. September 2014)

aaaaaaaarghhhhhh Bilder... jetzt hab ich auch nen doofen Tag


----------



## scylla (18. September 2014)

*Neun von zehn Spinnen haben panische Angst vor hysterisch kreischenden Frauen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. September 2014)

Diese Wespenspinnen sind doch wirklich toll, die bauen im Herbst ihre Netze gern zwischen die Grashalme, da muss man beim Mähen aufpassen, dass man es nicht zerstört. Diese Spinnen sind wirklich schön... Die größten und schönsten habe ich bisher in Australien gesehen, das waren schon richtige Tiere, da lacht man über diese zwergligen hier. Im Bett muss ich die allerdings auch nicht haben, egal welche Größe.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. September 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Diese Wespenspinnen sind doch wirklich toll


Du spinnst doch.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. September 2014)

... weil ich alleine das 2jährige Jubiläum in München verbringe ... da fehlt einfach was


----------



## Wetterfroschn (19. September 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... weil ich alleine das 2jährige Jubiläum in München verbringe ... da fehlt einfach was



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2-jährigen in München Frau Rauscher.. ich hoffe, Du warst nicht wirklich so ganz ganz alleine...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2014)

ach... ja und nein... meine bessere Hälfte sitzt wahrscheinlich glücklich auf einer Wiese in den Bergen, zupft ein Blümchen, trinkt ein Weißbier und genießt die Aussicht und ruft mir zu "yeah, das schaffst Du!". Und ist immer bei mir, da bin ich sicher


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. September 2014)

Darauf kann man nicht wirklich eine gute Antwort geben... vielleicht halt die Ohren steif, irgendwann geht´s auch mal wieder aufwärts.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. September 2014)

ja danke, das weiß ich 

So, wieder zurück zu "banalen" Problemen: Heute ist ein doofer Tag weil ich erfahren habe dass sich die Lieferung meines neuen Sofas nochmal um 1-2 Wochen verzögert! Ich warte ja erst seit 8 Wochen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Oktober 2014)

Weil heute schon wieder dichteste Nebelsuppe ist anstatt das des versprochenen goldenen Oktobers. Da ist man ja schon nass, bevor man im nächsten Dorf ist!


----------



## Chrige (4. Oktober 2014)

Hast du keinen Berg oder Erhebung in der Nähe, der über die Nebelgrenze geht? Ich liebe es, im Herbst über der Nebelgrenze zu biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Oktober 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich liebe es, im Herbst über der Nebelgrenze zu biken...


Solche Aussagen sind für alle Nebelgeplagten ohne nebelfreien Berg in der Nähe die reinste Folter 
Pfadi, Du bist nicht allein, wir sitzen auch in dicker Suppe.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (4. Oktober 2014)

Welcher Nebel ?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Oktober 2014)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Welcher Nebel ?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Oktober 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Hast du keinen Berg oder Erhebung in der Nähe, der über die Nebelgrenze geht? Ich liebe es, im Herbst über der Nebelgrenze zu biken...



Einen Berg hätte ich schon, aber momentan kein Auto, um dorthin zu kommen. Wir wollten von daheim aus in die Berge fahren, normal kein Problem, aber wie gesagt, da sind wir ja im nächsten Ort schon durchweicht. Heute geht der Nebel richtig weit rauf wenn ich mir die Webcams so anschaue... http://www.wagneralm.de/webcam.htm  Die Alm liegt auf über 1000m, das wäre schon mal fast 500 Meter höher als ich wohne.
Und der Weg zum Berg darf schon auch bißchen Spaß machen. 

Grüße an alle Leidensgenossen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Oktober 2014)

Meine Freundin heute in samerberg schwer gestürzt ist und ich hier auf der Messe in Stuttgart festsitze und nicht bei ihr sein kann


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Oktober 2014)

Au Schei*e.
Sitzt du noch lange dort fest oder kannst du dann bald zu ihr?
Gute Besserung dann für dein Freundin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Oktober 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Au Schei*e.
> Sitzt du noch lange dort fest oder kannst du dann bald zu ihr?
> Gute Besserung dann für dein Freundin!


Ich hoff dass ich morgen früh los kann, das sollte dann auch vom Verkehr besser sein :-/
Danke...


----------



## BergBua (4. Oktober 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Weil heute schon wieder dichteste Nebelsuppe ist anstatt das des versprochenen goldenen Oktobers. Da ist man ja schon nass, bevor man im nächsten Dorf ist!


 Irgendwo dahinten biste ja zu Hause oder? Aggerschwendt +20hm und ...voila...goldener Oktober...sogar besonders goldig


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Oktober 2014)

Ja, irgendwo da hinten in den dicken Nebelsuppe 

@ greenhorn: Auch von mir gute Besserung! Da hab ja auch ich mich vor paar Jahren derrannt. Samerberg ist tückisch, weil die Strecke einfach ist und man es dann einfach doch etwas zuviel laufen lässt.


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2014)

oh je, gute Besserung an deine Freundin, @greenhorn-biker!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Oktober 2014)

... weil es mich aufregt dass plötzlich alle der Meinung sind, 26er seien unfahrbar, veraltet, und "Auslaufmodelle"
Ich sitze hier mit 3 megatollen Bikes die zu verkaufen sind, und es macht mich so traurig, dass sie seit einem Jahr nicht mehr bewegt wurden.
Das haben sie doch nicht verdient 
Aber ich werde sie NICHT zu schlechten Preisen verschleudern, dann häng ich sie lieber an die Wand !


----------



## swe68 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich drück Dir Daumen, @Frau Rauscher 
Hab sie mir gerade im Bikemarkt angesehen. Es sind tolle Räder und ich bin sicher, es findet sich jemand. Es gibt noch 26"-Liebhaber.


----------



## murmel04 (5. Oktober 2014)

@swe68, denke die meisten hier sind noch auf 26 unterwegs. Ich zumindest, ja! Und ich liebe meines


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Hype bzgl Größe geht mir auch tierisch aufn Keks. Fahre auch seit ewig 26er und bin voll zufrieden obwohl mein Bike hat schon seeeehr viele Jahre aufm Buckel hat. Würde es mir auch eher an die Wand hängen anstatt zu kleinem Preis zu verschleudern.  falls ich mich jemals von meinen trennen werde (was wohl eh erst passiert wenn der Rahmen nen knacks hat) kommt es auch an die Wand. Ich liebe mein Bike viel zu sehr


----------



## murmel04 (5. Oktober 2014)

Tja dann sind wir alle out und old School


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. Oktober 2014)

Obwohl es hier doch auch einen eigenen Thread gibt bzgl Youngtimer etc. Naja iwann wird auch der Hype nicht mehr sein, oder aber die Industrie dreht komplett am Rad und denkt ganz um und das 26er verschwindet ganz. Ich hoffe nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Oktober 2014)

..weil ich mal wieder eine scheiss RTF mit dem Rennrad gefahren bin und weil so ein blöder Spacken nicht richtig fahren konnte, wurde ich voll ausgebremst und hab mich auf den Asphalt geledert. Knie, Handgelenk und Arsch freuen sich. ....ich weiss jetzt, warum ich lieber das geländebike nehm.


----------



## Principiante (7. Oktober 2014)

...neue Action Cam wieder zurück geschickt.
Bin echt enttäuscht 

Jetzt wird es wohl doch die G. P.werden. Wollt ich eigentlich nicht...


----------



## bajcca (7. Oktober 2014)

@Principante
Was hat Dich denn enttäuscht? Mein Freund hat sich die letzte Woche geholt und war über den Bildstabilisator recht angetan. Davor hat er die Fantec gehabt und da verwackelt alles bei ruppiger Fahrt.


----------



## Principiante (7. Oktober 2014)

@bajcca: Ich habe sie ja auch wegen dem Stabilisator genommen, aber wenn der an ist, finde ich sie sehr unscharf. Ich bin extra über fette Wurzeln und so gefahren, sieht man gar nicht, nur brauner Boden. Das Wackeln ging, aber die Strecke ist verwischt. Selbst Laubblätter sind nur braun und nicht mehr zu erkennen.
Was mich noch geärgert hat, nirgends stand das man die Cam gar nicht ein/verstellen kann, ohne Fernbedienung oder Smartphone!
 Nur an und Filmen geht, aber man kann sie nicht ver/umstellen(Zeitlupe z.B.) An der Cam direkt geht das nicht, irgendwie blöd. Fernbedienung akku leer? Oder defekt? Biste' Näse.
Und ein Smartphone besitze ich zum Beispiel gar nicht. (Nur ein Kurbelhandy)

Schade, ich fand die Größe und die Fernbedienung genial!


Da war meine actionpro x7 echt superscharf gegen, aber sie hatte eben bei Unebenheiten total gewackelt. 
Nun, mal sehen wie die neue GP sich schlägt...

Du könntest ja mal ein Vid davon reinstellen? Vielleicht war meine ja gar nicht okay?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## bajcca (7. Oktober 2014)

@Principiante 
Also, er hat noch das Vorgängermodell die SonyAS100V, die etwas größer ist, das habe ich jetzt bei Deiner nicht gleich gesehen, erst als ich ihm das Foto von Deinem Post gezeigt habe.
Er meinte gerade eben, dass er an der Kamera direkt alles über das Menü eingestellt hat, z.B. die Auflösung usw.
Ich kenne mich leider mit diesen Dingen nicht so gut aus, fand aber die Qualität des Videos, das er gemacht hat, recht gut, trotz Montage am Lenker.
Allerdings ist es jetzt doch nicht die gleiche Kamera, von daher kann man sie vielleicht auch nicht direkt vergleichen.


----------



## Principiante (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja, die  Sony AS100 kann man an der Camera einstellen, aber die Neue mini nicht.


----------



## bajcca (7. Oktober 2014)

Na super, keine sehr sinnvolle Weiterentwicklung, eher ein Schritt zurück. Bis auf die Größe gegenüber dem Vorgänger ist also die neue Kleine keine Kaufempfehlung.
Danke für die Info!


----------



## Principiante (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja leider. Die 100er hat sogar mehr Megapixel als die neue Kleine...
Aber von der Größe ist die Mini echt klasse, merkst Du gar nicht am Helm oder Brustgurt, voll leicht und winzig.


----------



## swe68 (9. Oktober 2014)

… das MRT Scheiße ist. Für heute mag ich nicht mehr. Morgen bekomme ich (bzw. mein Arzt) dann hoffentlich den Befund und ich seine Meinung. Musste mich noch mit der sonst so gut organisierten MRT-Praxis anlegen, dass sie den Befunde wie besprochen gleich und nicht erst in 3-4 Tagen fertig machen  
Kann ich alles gebrauchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (9. Oktober 2014)

Oh je dass hört sich nicht gut an.

Drück dir die Daumen, dass es doch noch gut wird


----------



## Bettina (9. Oktober 2014)

@swe68 ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es nicht so übel wird, wie du grad denkst!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Oktober 2014)

Swe 


   toi toi toi - Daumen drück.


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2014)

Puh, alles Gute heute, Daumen sind gedrückt!


----------



## swe68 (10. Oktober 2014)

Danke.
Ich fühle mich gerade wie in diesem Lied. Hatte ich vorhin im Auto laufen
Rotersand - One Level down 


> Awoke and found myself
> lying on a wooden floor
> thought this had come to an end
> I won't be shattered anymore
> ...


Melde mich. Muss erstmal Familie verarzten. Und Termine ausmachen


----------



## murmel04 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich ahne schlimmes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (10. Oktober 2014)

Das Lied kannte/kenne ich gar nicht. 
@swe68  In meinem Kopf war immer nur ein Satz, wenn es hart kam: Immer wenn du denkst usw.
Der kam endlos oft und ... so blöd ist der gar nicht 

 Alles Gute Dir


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich drücke dir auch die Daumen und hoffe das Beste für dich!


----------



## swe68 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich danke Euch sehr. 
In Sachen Musik bin ich vielleicht seltsam - ich brauche in den schlimmen Situationen meines Lebens Sachen, die mich runterbringen. Dann heule ich hoffentlich und anschließend erwacht mein Kampfgeist.
Im KH im November habe ich ab Zwischenintensiv-Station Death Metal gehört.  Im Moment höre ich im Auto halt sehr gerne Rotersand. 
Also - es geht bei mir nun nicht mehr um Heilung, sondern darum, Zeit zu gewinnen. Ich lasse mich auch noch in Heidelberg beraten. 
Schöne Scheiße.


----------



## Bettina (10. Oktober 2014)

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Bewahre deine Ruhe und sammle deine Kraft.
Lg Bettina


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2014)

Mir fehlen die passenden Worte. Bleib stark!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Oktober 2014)

Du weißt dass ich viel an Dich denke und immer alle Daumen drücke, dass Du weiter so tapfer bleibst. Ansonsten fehlen mir leider gerade die Worte.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe dieses Jahr auf den Gipfeln sehr oft an dich gedacht  








....und immer wieder geht die Sonne auf   
ich wünsch dir ganz viel Kraft


----------



## Chrige (11. Oktober 2014)

Mir fehlen auch gerade die Worte. Ich wünsche dir alle Kraft der Welt!


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich wünsche Dir auch Kraft und eine Familie und Freunde, die Dich auffangen, Dir beistehen und für Dich da sind.


----------



## murmel04 (11. Oktober 2014)

Liebe swe68, auch mir fehlen die Worte und ich bin unendlich traurig.

Trotzdem fühle dich ganz toll gedrückt.

Wünsche dir viel viel Kraft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (11. Oktober 2014)

Das finde ich echt ... man weiß gar nicht was man sagen soll.
Was ist nur mit dieser Welt los...


----------



## swe68 (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich danke Euch. Das tut mir echt gut. 
Hab den Kampfgeist noch nicht gefunden… bin aber zuversichtlich, dass ich ihn noch entdecke. Im Moment funktioniert mein Automatik-Modus (du-musst-essen-und-Sport-treiben) ganz hervorragend. Ist ja auch schon mal was.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Oktober 2014)

... es eigentlich ein so schöner Tag war, mit 2 Freunden, Sonnenschein, einem schönen Trail und persönlichen kleinen Erfolgserlebnissen...
aber um mich herum dieses Jahr so viel Leid und Unglück passiert, dass es mich dann immer wieder so herunterzieht... kurzum: ich bin gerade sehr traurig... ich hoffe 2015 wird ein besseres Jahr.


----------



## swe68 (12. Oktober 2014)

@Frau Rauscher Aber gerade Du hast jede Menge schöne Tage mit Sonnenschein verdient.
Lass Dich nicht allzu sehr runterziehen. Ich melde mich auch noch bei Dir. Wenn ich mich psychisch ein bisschen besser auf der Reihe habe.
Immerhin war ich heute über 50 km biken (CX)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Oktober 2014)

ja, es gibt sehr viele schöne Momente die ich auch total genießen kann. Die traurigen Momente gehen zum Glück immer vorbei... und sie werden tatsächlich ein bisschen seltener... aber es ist noch ein langer Weg... 
Ich hoffe jetzt auf schnelle Genehmigung der Kur, immerhin wurde sie noch nicht abgelehnt


----------



## swe68 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich drücke Dir Daumen.
Und - das ist ein guter Anfang


----------



## Villchen (15. Oktober 2014)

... weil ich erkältet bin und Überstunden machen muss.


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Oktober 2014)

@ swe Auch mir fehlen die worte ... Auf das dir noch sehr viel schönes wieder fährt und jeder Tag dich mit Sonne erfüllt


----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2014)

Danke! Erster Schritt ist gemacht. Habe seit heute Morgen einen Port. Nur mit örtlicher Betäubung, damit ich gleich heim konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (17. Oktober 2014)

...nur mit örtlicher Betäubung?

Hut ab swe !
Du bist sehr tapfer.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Warnschild (17. Oktober 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Danke! Erster Schritt ist gemacht. Habe seit heute Morgen einen Port. Nur mit örtlicher Betäubung, damit ich gleich heim konnte.



In HD?


----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2014)

Warnschild schrieb:


> In HD?


Nein, noch in Bad Soden. Da hatte ich den Termin und HD hat mir geraten, ihn wahrzunehmen, weil ein Port in jedem Fall Sinn macht. Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass das sehr schnell ging. Sie waren gut organisiert und sehr freundlich.


----------



## Warnschild (17. Oktober 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Nein, noch in Bad Soden. Da hatte ich den Termin und HD hat mir geraten, ihn wahrzunehmen, weil ein Port in jedem Fall Sinn macht. Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass das sehr schnell ging. Sie waren gut organisiert und sehr freundlich.



Okay, das ist doch gut. Ja, bei den häufigen und Langzeit-Infusionen ist das offenbar am unkompliziertesten und praktisch, falls man das so sagen kann.


----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2014)

und ich hoffe, es hilft meiner Psyche - ich habe inzwischen ein Nadeltrauma


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Oktober 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> und ich hoffe, es hilft meiner Psyche - ich habe inzwischen ein Nadeltrauma



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen... Kanülen sind Horror, wenn es einen selbst betrifft.

Bleib tapfer, ich wünsche dir alle Gute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Oktober 2014)

Leider ist so ein Port wirklich "praktisch" ...


----------



## swe68 (18. Oktober 2014)

ja… biken kann ich wohl morgen nicht. Ich kann den Arm nicht wirklich belasten. Wird morgen zwar besser sein, aber wahrscheinlich für eine Tour nicht reichen.
Naja. Im Studio gibt es ja Räder zum Sitzen. Da mache ich dann einfach ein paar Höhenmeter


----------



## Warnschild (20. Oktober 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> ja… biken kann ich wohl morgen nicht. Ich kann den Arm nicht wirklich belasten. Wird morgen zwar besser sein, aber wahrscheinlich für eine Tour nicht reichen.
> Naja. Im Studio gibt es ja Räder zum Sitzen. Da mache ich dann einfach ein paar Höhenmeter



Jepp, man muss sich zu helfen wissen. Wenn Du in HD bist heute, vielleicht kannst Du dann einen schönen Spaziergang einbauen? Dass der "Ausflug" nicht nur blöde Seiten hat!


----------



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2014)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Jepp, man muss sich zu helfen wissen. Wenn Du in HD bist heute, vielleicht kannst Du dann einen schönen Spaziergang einbauen? Dass der "Ausflug" nicht nur blöde Seiten hat!


Ich fahre mit meiner Schwester hin. Das finde ich schon mal schön  Schauen wir mal, ob wir unterwegs noch etwas machen.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wäre ich am liebsten mit dem Fahrrad hin und dem Zug zurück.


----------



## Warnschild (20. Oktober 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit meiner Schwester hin. Das finde ich schon mal schön  Schauen wir mal, ob wir unterwegs noch etwas machen.
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wäre ich am liebsten mit dem Fahrrad hin und dem Zug zurück.



 Glaub' ich gerne! Ihr könnt ja vielleicht den Philosophenweg hochkeuchen, falls es bis dahin noch trocken bleibt. (sieht grad leider nicht so toll aus). Oder ihr geht zu (http://www.floriansteiner.com/) Florian Steiner und genießt einen Kaffee hinterher.


----------



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2014)

ok! Merke ich mir


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Oktober 2014)

swe - ich mußte dieses WE häufiger an Dich denken. Hut ab vor Deiner Tapferkeit und dem doch wieder aufblitzenden Optimismus, ich wünsche Dir - nicht nur heute - alles Gute .


----------



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2014)

Danke! Ich hoffe jetzt halt, dass es in meinem Fall zur normalen Chemo noch Alternativen gibt… es ist schon schwierig, damit umzugehen. Aber ich habe ja auch nur das eine Leben. Und auch wenn ich mich momentan noch nicht ganz so fühle - ich will noch einiges damit machen.


----------



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2014)

ok, es ist nicht ganz so dramatisch wie meine Onkologie-Praxis mir mitgeteilt hat. Wir reden nicht von Metastasen sondern "unklarem Befund". Mehr erfahre ich morgen oder übermorgen nach der Tumorkonferenz.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich drücke alle Daumen und noch viel mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluecyberfrog (20. Oktober 2014)

Meine Daumen sind auch gedrückt


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2014)

Dankeschön.
und weil ich ja noch nicht genug gesundheitliche Probleme habe, habe ich jetzt eine fiebrige Erkältung!  Nix mit Sport! 
Hat mein Freund angeschleppt. Mein Immunsystem hat sich sehr gefreut  
Wenn er die nächste anschleppt, muss ich wohl ausziehen aus meiner Wohnung. Das geht wirklich nicht…


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde, Lahmschnecke hat es sehr gut ausgedrückt, genau so empfinde ich auch, alles Gute für dich!


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Oktober 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> und weil ich ja noch nicht genug gesundheitliche Probleme habe, habe ich jetzt eine fiebrige Erkältung!  Nix mit Sport!
> Hat mein Freund angeschleppt. Mein Immunsystem hat sich sehr gefreut
> Wenn er die nächste anschleppt, muss ich wohl ausziehen aus meiner Wohnung. Das geht wirklich nicht…



Ach, die Buben. Immer das Gleiche.

Um so mehr alles Gute. Ich drücke dir weiterhin die Daumen und denke an dich.


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2014)

Danke  Wollte eigentlich am WE nochmal kurz in die Alpen. Keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt hinhaut. Ich mache es von meinem Befinden morgen abhängig. Ich bin so sauer!


----------



## Bettina (21. Oktober 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Danke  Wollte eigentlich am WE nochmal kurz in die Alpen. Keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt hinhaut. Ich mache es von meinem Befinden morgen abhängig. Ich bin so sauer!


Auch wenn es blöd klingt, sei nicht sauer, das raubt dir Kraft. Nimm es sportlich, jede Erkältung trainiert dein Immunsystem, du wirst auch stärker dadurch. Aber leider hindert sie dich an deinen Plänen, das war für mich oft das schlimmste, nichts mehr planen zu können. Ständig kommt alles anders. Ich wünsch dir, das du schnell drüber kommst.


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2014)

ja, Bettina, Du hast ja Recht… mir fehlen für solche Sachen momentan einfach die Reserven, deshalb haut es mich so um. Gestern ging es mir verhältnismäßig gut, trotz Erkältung… und dann das. Mich frustriert das zur Zeit. Ich bin psychisch noch nicht stabil genug. 
Ich habe ihm jetzt nochmal eingeschärft, dass eine Erkältung für mich eben ein größeres Risiko ist als für ihn und dass er auch etwas dafür tun muss, sich davor zu schützen. Bei der nächsten Virenattacke muss ich dann wohl zu meiner Mutter ziehen.


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2014)

Meine Tochter mußte auch die letzte Woche mit Mundschutz in der Wohnung rumlaufen und normalerweise sollten alle nahestehenden eine Grippeschutzimpfung machen.
Besuch sollte möglichst auch geimpft sein, bzw. Personen mit Infekten kommen nicht ins Haus, aber das wissen eigentlich alle und halten sich dann fern.
Da ich keine Grippeimpfung mache, trinke ich täglich Cystustee und Halstabletten, nimm zusätzlich höher dosiertes Vitamin C und bei kleinsten Anzeichen gibts Globuli...und zum Glück ist Schatzi´s Immunsystem wieder recht fit.
Allerdings solltest du in dieser Jahreszeit auch Menschenansammlungen und öffentl. Verkehrsmittel eher meiden.

Also Gute Besserung und du darfst dich auch mal ein paar Tage schonen


----------



## swe68 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hab mich in letzter Zeit zuviel schonen müssen… 
Heute geht es besser. Ein bisschen was an Sport werde ich machen. Ich brauche das für die Psyche und für den Appetit.

Habe mit Heidelberg telefoniert. Aktuell gibt es keine Alternative zur normalen Chemo  Jetzt muss ich sehen, wo ich die mache - ob in Heidelberg (Anfahrt blöd) oder hier. In meine Onkologenpraxis will ich eigentlich nicht. So bekloppt es klingt, wenn ich da 5 Std sitzen muss, will ich WLAN haben, damit ich fernsehen kann. 5 Std kann ich nicht lesen und die ganze Zeit andere Kranke anschauen ist mir zu blöd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (22. Oktober 2014)

5 Stunden ist hart, aber dann noch die Anfahrt dazu 
Ich hatte mir dann ganz bequeme on-ear-Kopfhörer gekauft (b&w p5) vielleicht holst du dir lieber einen surfstick, im Zug von/nach Heidelberg sitzen wieder ganz viele rotznasen. Du bist stark und schaffst das


----------



## swe68 (22. Oktober 2014)

3G habe ich, reicht aber nicht für TV. In Bad Soden gibt es kein WLAN.
5 Stunden und dann och 24 Std. Dauerinfusion  Aber nur alle 2 Wochen. Wenn die Nebenwirkungen nicht so schlimm sind, ist das machbar. 
Ich fahre fast nur noch Auto, um mich zu schützen. Aber mit Chemo darf ich ja nicht - im Zug sprühe ich immer alles mit Desinfektionsspray ein und habe auch keine Hemmungen, Mundschutz zu tragen.
Mein Liebster saß heute morgen wieder mal in einem Zug, in dem keine Heizung angeschaltet war neben jemandem, der erkältet ist. Und er hat keine passende Jacke an. Er kapiert es nicht.


----------



## Principiante (24. Oktober 2014)

...gestern ein guter Freund und sehr liebenswerter Mensch gestorben ist.
Er hatte "ALS" und das erst seit Januar!!! Bei ihm ging das superschnell, dabei war er so sportlich, nie im Krankenhaus oder so. Was ist das nur für eine gemeine Krankheit... echt schei** was hier im Moment los ist.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Principiante (26. Oktober 2014)

...erst sagt mein Schatzi heute morgen" Zieh Dich warm an, es ist kalt...ich- lange Unterhosen, langärmliges Unterhemd... natürlich war es warm... hab mir einen abgeschwitzt. Im Wald angekommen erstmal alles ausgezogen...
Dann an meiner neuen Line, erster Sprung, zack, Lenker verrissen und gegen den Baum (der sprang mir in den Weg, ehrlich!!!), leider war der Finger dazwischen...aua, Video folgt...

Ich weiß ja auch nicht, neuerdings reiß ich den Lenker beim Springen schief... kennt das eine von Euch?
macht mich narrisch...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Oktober 2014)

ich springe einfach nicht 

Gute Besserung dem Finger!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Oktober 2014)

... heut so schönes Wetter war und dann die Tour daran gescheitert ist, dass wir nicht in die Garage zu den Bikes kamen. 
(Stromausfall im ganzen Dorf und damit ging die Garage nicht auf, und das Schloss, mit dem man das Tor manuell aufmachen könnte, war durch jahrelange Nichtbenutzung auch hinüber - Schlüssel auch noch abgebrochen, weil mein Männlein meinte, wenn er den Schlüssel mit nem Hammer reintreibt, funktioniert's vielleicht  )


----------



## swe68 (26. Oktober 2014)

@WarriorPrincess blöder geht es wirklich nicht  Da wäre ich richtig sauer.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Oktober 2014)

Ja, was soll frau machen... Ist dann halt nur ein Herbstspaziergang mit Trailerkundung gewesen. Aber den hätten wir ne halbe Stunde eher beginnen können, wenn man halt einfach mal hingenommen hätte, dass das Tor nicht aufgeht...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Oktober 2014)

gibt es da kein normales Treppenhaus?!


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Oktober 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja auch nicht, neuerdings reiß ich den Lenker beim Springen schief... kennt das eine von Euch?
> macht mich narrisch...
> LG, Principiante!



Ja, manchmal.
Dazu was passendes bei MUD´doc gemopst:


----------



## Principiante (2. November 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal.
> Dazu was passendes bei MUD´doc gemopst:



Ja, und hier endlich der Video dazu...


So was blödes aber auch...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## murmel04 (2. November 2014)

Oh man was für eine besch... Tour heute Spaß ist anders.

Als erstes springt wieder mal bergauf die Kette ab, nachdem diese wieder drauf war hatte dass Navi seine Karte verloren  Na ja tour soweit bekannt, also ging's weiter.

Später löste sich eine Schraube und die Schaltung lies sich nicht mehr festschrauben, kurz schalten war nur noch über kettenblätter oder mit Anhalten möglich.

Tja die Zeit verrann und die Dunkelheit rückte näher, Tour versucht abzukürzen und erinnern wo Frau denn nun ist, karte ging ja immer noch nicht.

Dann ein Weg gesperrt wegen baumfällaktion In die andere Richtung war gerade ein horte Wildschweine parallel zum Weg unterwegs. Denn dann trotzdem genommen, und dann endlich heil am Auto angekommen.

Sowas brauch ich nicht öfters


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. November 2014)

Immer positiv denken: Es hätte schlimmer kommen können, z.B. wenn die Wildschweine das Auto umgeschmissen hätten


----------



## Bener (4. November 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> Ja, und hier endlich der Video dazu...


1:56


----------



## juergets (4. November 2014)

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (10. November 2014)

Als hätte ich es gewusst, die Woche geht genau so weiter wie sie aufgehört hat. Einfach zum kotzen.

Bin mal gespannt wann mein Körper die Notbremse zieht, eigentlich doof wenn man sich sowas wünscht.


----------



## Principiante (10. November 2014)

Heute an meiner neuen Strecke jemanden laufen sehen, als er mich bemerkte, drehte er zügig ab und machte ganz schnell das er weg kam, was mich natürlich stutzig machte. Als ich gucken ging, hatte er das Streckenschild abgerissen... leider habe ich ihn nicht erwischt, das ist bestimmt der, der immer die Bahn sabotiert.
Das ist nur ein kleines Schild, damit die anderen Waldbenutzer wissen/gewarnt sind, das hier Fahrradfahrer unterwegs sind, ganz nett und easy.
Es ist ja kein Weg,wo ich bin, sondern mitten im Wald. Ein privater Wald übrigens, kein Forst oder so. Sehr nette Leute sonst da unterwegs, alle mit (gaanz lieben) Hunden.
Außer der Idiot!

Ich wette morgen ist da wieder was kaputt


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. November 2014)

Eben vom Vorstellungsgespräch gekommen und quasi durch die Blume gesagt bekommen das man überqualifiziert ist und noch andere Stellen ausgeschrieben würden welche eher passen würden. Macht mich das wütend -.-


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2014)

überqualifiziert sein klingt ja erst mal ganz nett: man kann was! Und davon auch noch zuviel!

In der Praxis ist es der Horror! Ich bin nämlich derzeit in einem Job für den ich mich wirklich überqualifiziert fühle. Es ödet mich dermaßen an 
Leider gibt die Auftragslage aber nichts spannenderes her. Und einen anderen Job suchen, mich wieder auf ne Probezeit einlassen, das ist mir in der derzeitigen Situation zu unsicher und mir fehlt außerdem die Energie dazu ...

In Deinem Fall klingt es aber so, als habe man bald noch was "besseres" für Dich im Angebot? Oder hab ich das missverstanden?


----------



## Bea5 (10. November 2014)

wenn ich als Ag jemand Überqualifizierten nicht einstelle, kann ich mir folgendes vorstellen:
a) ich habe Angst, dass der MA nach der Einarbeitung was besseres findet und ich habe umsonst investiert (Einarbeitung ist eine kostspielige Zeit)
b) ich habe keine Lust auf Besserwisser, die mir die Manschaft aufmischen und ich Unruhe im einfachen Team bekomme
c) ich Angst vor eigener Unkenntnis gegenüber dem neuen MA habe

Besser ist es, dort nicht eingestellt zu werden...auch wenns auf den ersten Blick einfach nur sch....ist.
Ich drück die Daumen auf ein gutes Angebot!


----------



## NiBi8519 (11. November 2014)

Naja es handelt sich um ein Unternehmen in dem ich schon tätig war und wieder unbedingt rein möchte. Sie verstehen halt nicht warum ich mich auf diese Stelle beworben habe,  da ich zuletzt höher qualifizierte Arbeit geleistet habe. Da man per Du ist und sich kennt. Naja warten wir ab. Immerhin kam ja der Hinweis das noch was anderes ausgeschrieben wird. Mals sehen. Danke


----------



## Chrige (11. November 2014)

Falls du Aussicht auf etwas besseres hast, musst du es positiv sehen. Ich sass schon auf beiden Seiten . Natürlich ist es immer sch... zu hören, dass man überqualifiziert ist. Allerdings hat man als Arbeitgeber einfach Angst, dass eine solche Person schnell wieder weg ist. Aber ich kenn aus eigener Erfahrung das Gefühl, wenn man unbedingt wieder in eine Firma rein will. Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.


----------



## NiBi8519 (11. November 2014)

Danke schön. Naja mal abwarten ob noch was ausgeschrieben wird, was besser passt. Jedenfalls kann ich es jetzt verstehen aber dennoch ist es komisch. Vorallem wenn man sich im jetzigen Job die Nerven kaputt macht und einen absolut alles ankotzt. Naja warten wir ab


----------



## swe68 (13. November 2014)

... Ich zu den 10% der Patienten mit schwerster Übelkeit bei dieser Chemo gehöre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (13. November 2014)

Hi Swe, das tut mir sehr leid. Ich hoffe, das hält nicht zu lang und du kannst es danach schnell wieder vergessen.


----------



## Bener (13. November 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> ... Ich zu den 10% der Patienten mit schwerster Übelkeit bei dieser Chemo gehöre


Bist halt was Besonderes!  Bleib tapfer!


----------



## scylla (13. November 2014)

Halte durch! Ich wünsch dir, dass die Übelkeit möglichst schnell vorbei geht.


----------



## Principiante (13. November 2014)

...Du arme!


----------



## swe68 (13. November 2014)

Danke 
Hab mich heute entlassen (ok, Ärztin hat dann zugestimmt), weil es besser ging. Ich musste nicht mehr dauernd k….en.
Jetzt Sofa und Versuch der Kalorienaufnahme mit Ovomaltine (man soll ja immer das zu sich nehmen, worauf man Appetit hat).
Beim nächsten Mal wird die Dosis reduziert. 
Am 24. ist es soweit.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. November 2014)

Weiterhin Gute Genesung bzw. eine erträgliche - sofern das überhaupt möglich ist - Chemo.
Und man kann auch statt Milch mit etwas Ovomaltine ganz viel Ovo mit etwas Milch mixen, sodaß der Löffel fast stecken bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (13. November 2014)

Inzwischen bin ich bei frischem Brot mit Frischkäse 
scheint alles drin zu bleiben.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. November 2014)

@swe: mist  Man hat Dir sicherlich diese Wunder-Anti-Übel-Tabletten gegeben?

für mich ist heute ein doofer Tag weil...
... meine beantragte Reha abgelehnt wurde... na herzlichen Dank auch.


----------



## swe68 (14. November 2014)

Ach, man hat mir soviel Zeug gegen Übelkeit gegeben, dass ich irgendwann gestreikt habe. Irgendwann gab es dann für eine Nacht die Sch…-egal-Spritze. Ich hatte vorgestern Abend dann Spannungskopfschmerzen und als ich die dann mit Koffein bekämpfte, ging es aufwärts. Ab da behielt ich fast alles bei mir. 
Zu Hause habe ich jetzt gar keine Übelkeit mehr, aber einen Kopf als hätte ich gestern ein Bier zu viel gehabt.

@Frau Rauscher das tut mir leid. Nicht aufgeben. Nochmal überarbeiten (bist Du z.B. im VdK) und neu einreichen.


----------



## Principiante (16. November 2014)

...hoffe sehr, es wird bald ein Highlight:

Dienstag haben Nachbars einen 5-6 Wochen alten Welpen, ausgesetzt/angebunden gefunden, sie ist schwer krank, wahrscheinlich ein Polenwelpe. Blut im Stuhl(Durchfall), gebrochen, fast vollkommen ausgetrocknet,total mager, das volle Programm eben. Verwurmt bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Mittwoch waren sie gleich beim Tierarzt, aber der hat es scheinbar nicht gemerkt, wie sehr sie krank ist. 
Gestern traf ich sie und bin total erschrocken, sie war nur noch vollkommen malat, hat nichts mehr gegessen, total ruhig und so dünn!

Wir waren gestern  Abend noch bei meiner Tierärztin und sie hat alles gegeben. Infusion war schon fast unmöglich noch anzulegen. Meine Tierärztin ist echt eine ganz super Ärztin, sie gibt wirklich ihr letztes Hemd für Tiere und probiert auch alles! Sie ist sogar in der Nacht noch in die Tierklinik gefahren und hat den Stuhl dort nochmal testen lassen, wegen Parvovirose. Aber zu 90% hat sie es nicht, sonst hätte sie die Nacht auch nicht überstanden.
Sie wiegt nur 1500g, am Mittwoch hatte sie noch 2000g, so schnell hat sie abgenommen.

Heute geht es der Kleinen scheinbar etwas besser, wenn morgen der Durchfall aufhört, hat sie es eventuell geschafft.
Gott, sie ist so niedlich, hoffentlich geht alles gut.
Sie tut mir so leid.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## swe68 (16. November 2014)

Das arme Tier. Ich hoffe, es geht alles gut.
Ich kann derzeit nur übers Wetter jammern, das mich vom MTB abgehalten hat  
Aber - Immunsystem und so…


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. November 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Das arme Tier. Ich hoffe, es geht alles gut.
> Ich kann derzeit nur übers Wetter jammern, das mich vom MTB abgehalten hat
> Aber - Immunsystem und so…


Mtb in deiner Situation.... vvlt umbauen und dann gehts auch mit dem MTB wieder rund 
http://www.tacx.com/de
Gute besserung Tier und Mensch


----------



## swe68 (16. November 2014)

Ich habe zum Glück (!!!!!!) einen Daum Ergometer zu Hause.
Auf dem war ich heute. Ist zwar eher öde, aber ich bin für dieses Gerät echt dankbar.
Bin nur grundsätzlich lieber draußen unterwegs.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. November 2014)

ja draußen ists natürlich schöner, aber so ein Ergometer hat ja auch seine Vorteile 

heute ist ein "doofer" Tag weil ich gerade Abschied von einem seiner 3 Bikes nehmen musste. Aber es hat jetzt einen netten neuen Besitzer, der sicherlich viel Spaß mit dem tollen Carbönchen Hardtail haben wird.

Irgendwie ist das ja auch ein "Highlight" des Tages, dass es endlich wieder benutzt wird! Aber traurig ist es doch es "gehen zu sehen"... 

Nächste Woche kommt jemand für das "Lieblingsbike", das wird hart!


----------



## swe68 (16. November 2014)

Das verstehe ich gut. Umso besser, wenn es in gute Hände kommt, die es zu würdigen wissen. Und letztlich haben die Räder ja auch lieber was zu tun. 
Der Abschied nächste Woche ist sicher hart, ich denke an Dich.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. November 2014)

es war nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet, aber ich war zum Glück nicht alleine....

Jetzt kann das tolle Liteville endlich wieder Spaß auf Trails haben  Das freut mich zum Glück so sehr dass es jetzt doch nicht so traurig ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (22. November 2014)

...jetzt zu dem kranken Hundebaby meine 19 Jahre alte Katze auch krank geworden ist...


----------



## Principiante (27. November 2014)

)-: kämpfen immer noch um unsere Katze...


----------



## HiFi XS (27. November 2014)

Ich druck euch die daumen @Principiante


----------



## Votec Tox (28. November 2014)

Drücke auch die Daumen und Katzen sind so zäh!
Was zur Aufmunterung:




Ist völlig OT - aber ich mußte so schmunzeln


----------



## HiFi XS (28. November 2014)

Ha ha ha - das steigt selbst Mercedes auf das katezenvideo wahn.   es gibt zigtausende von!


----------



## swe68 (28. November 2014)

ich drücke weiter.

Nachdem bei mir Montag bis Mittwoch dank Chemo eher besch… waren und die Aufwärtstendenz am Donnerstag nur leicht war, geht es mir heute doch schon wesentlich besser. Daher kein doofer Tag für mich.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. November 2014)

... heute "Saisonabschluss"tour unserer MTB-Gruppe ist, und ich wegen Verletzung nicht mitfahren kann. 

Einziger Trost, dass sich keiner in der Gruppe an das "Saisonabschluss" hält und wir den Winter durchfahren.  (Dafür muss ich aber wieder fit werden) Und bei der anschließenden Saisonabschlussfeier bin ich auch dabei...

Trotzdem doof, seit einer Woche ohne Tour


----------



## Principiante (13. Dezember 2014)

...heute Nacht schon wachgeworden mit Halsschmerzen... jetzt ist der Kopf zu, Fieber und ich fühl mich einfach mies  Und heute ist unsere Weihnachtsfeier im Tauchverein, kann ich ja vergessen


----------



## Principiante (13. Dezember 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Drücke auch die Daumen und Katzen sind so zäh!
> Was zur Aufmunterung:
> 
> 
> ...



So sieht meine Lotte aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (13. Dezember 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Principiante (14. Dezember 2014)

Danke, aber es geht mir heute auch beschi**en. Vor allem diese fiesen Kopfschmerzen, genau über der Nase, also die Stirn ist dicht, hab schon Sinupret und Rotlicht genommen. Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen guten Tip?


----------



## swe68 (14. Dezember 2014)

Salzwasser... ich nehme salzhaltiges Nasenspray, andere können Dir vielleicht sagen, wie man das ohne hinbekommt.
Im Zweifelsfall Salzwasser inhalieren! Also heiß machen, Gesicht mit Handtuch überm Kopf über den Topf hängen. Dann Sofa und viel Ruhe!


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. Dezember 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Salzwasser... ich nehme salzhaltiges Nasenspray, andere können Dir vielleicht sagen, wie man das ohne hinbekommt.
> Im Zweifelsfall Salzwasser inhalieren! Also heiß machen, Gesicht mit Handtuch überm Kopf über den Topf hängen. Dann Sofa und viel Ruhe!


Durch zugabe von Kamillenblüten bei der Inhallation wird die Aktion auch noch beruhigt  Gute Besserung


----------



## Principiante (14. Dezember 2014)

Ah, Salzwasser inhalieren, gut, probiere ich.Mit Kamille.
Hab schon 3x eine Salzwassernasenspülung gemacht. (Hab noch so ein Teil von einer früheren OP)
Ist auch komisch, hab eigentlich auch keinen Schnupfen, nur die Stirn ist zu.
Wenn es morgen nicht besser ist, geh ich zum Arzt.

Danke!
LG, Principiante!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Dezember 2014)

Süßholztee hilft mir immer. Also Süßholzschnitze mit kochendem Wasser aufgießen.
Und viiiiel, vieeeel, trinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (15. Dezember 2014)

...musste leider doch zum Doc und was soll ich sagen, natürlich ist der Kehlkopf fett entzündet, der Hals schön entzündet und vereitert, Stirn und Nebenhöhlen selbstverständlich auch und ich kann jetzt 10 Tage Antibiotika nehmen, seufz. Sie sagt, kriege ich so nicht weg.
Und das vor Weihnachten...
aber, es gibt viel Schlimmeres auf dieser Welt, also werde ich lieber nicht zuviel jammern.
Dank Euch trotzdem für die Tips!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## swe68 (15. Dezember 2014)

Gute Besserung!  10 Tage Antibiotika bekommst Du auch rum.
Hauptsache es hilft


----------



## Principiante (26. Dezember 2014)

...am Dienstag haben sie mir im KaDeWe (Berlin/Kudamm) meine EC Karte gezockt...
Hatte sie in der Innentasche meiner Jacke (mit Reißverschluss!).
Hab' ich nicht gemerkt und das Gefühl, das jemand so dicht an deinem Körper war, ohne das du es merkst ist echt mies. Kann ich nur sagen.
Ich hatte extra keine Papiere mit, nur die Karte ( für den Fall der Fälle )und etwas Bargeld. Getrennt.
Hab' sie gleich sperren lassen und auch bei der Polizei eine Anzeige wegen Diebstahl gemacht.
Nervt aber vor Weihnachten.
Kann echt jeden erwischen, mist.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Dezember 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...am Dienstag haben sie mir im KaDeWe (Berlin/Kudamm) meine EC Karte gezockt...
> Hatte sie in der Innentasche meiner Jacke (mit Reißverschluss!).
> Hab' ich nicht gemerkt und das Gefühl, das jemand so dicht an deinem Körper war, ohne das du es merkst ist echt mies. Kann ich nur sagen.
> Ich hatte extra keine Papiere mit, nur die Karte ( für den Fall der Fälle )und etwas Bargeld. Getrennt.
> ...


Krass wie die Wertsachen entwendet werden und das obwohl diese dicht am Körper sind und noch verschlossen. Beängstigend wie sich diese Leute darauf spezialisieren Wertgegenstände unbemerkt zu entwenden.

Hoffe es regelt sich schnell.


----------



## Blossom7207 (28. Dezember 2014)

..., weil ich mich so aufs Biken heute gefreut habe und mir mein doofer Kopf zusammen mit dem gefrorenen Untergrund mal wieder in die Quere kam. Blödes Kopfkino...


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Dezember 2014)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> ..., weil ich mich so aufs Biken heute gefreut habe und mir mein doofer Kopf zusammen mit dem gefrorenen Untergrund mal wieder in die Quere kam. Blödes Kopfkino...



...sich vom Männe ein Satz Spikereifen (besser kompletten "Winterlaufradsatz") schenken lassen. Macht den Kopf frei. Bin zwar früher und jetzt auch immer wieder mal wieder (z.B. heute) bei Glatteis ohne Spikes unterwegs, aber habe eben doch meinen Winterlaufradsatz auf alte Helius draufgemacht. Damit geht es morgen früh dann entspannt und vor allem schneller zum Dienst.


----------



## Blossom7207 (28. Dezember 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ...sich vom Männe ein Satz Spikereifen (besser kompletten "Winterlaufradsatz") schenken lassen. Macht den Kopf frei. Bin zwar früher und jetzt auch immer wieder mal wieder (z.B. heute) bei Glatteis ohne Spikes unterwegs, aber habe eben doch meinen Winterlaufradsatz auf alte Helius draufgemacht. Damit geht es morgen früh dann entspannt und vor allem schneller zum Dienst.



Dem Mann deine Antwort gezeigt. " Warum sollen immer die Männer das schenken?"-Gegrummel füllt den Raum. 
Ne halbe Stunde später "erwische" ich ihn wie er im Bikemrkt nach Spikereifen sucht. ^^
Mal schauen, ich glaube, ich lese mich da die nächsten Tage auch mal ein.
Seit nem blöden Unfall/Sturz ist bei mir Kopfkino viel zu oft das Problem. Da sind alle Lösungen gerne gesehen.


----------



## mtbbee (28. Dezember 2014)

Frag doch mal Deine bessere Hälfte ob er die siehe Foto verbauen möchte 
Habe inzwischen auf fette 4" Fatbike Spikereifen gewechselt und die würde ich abgeben ...


----------



## lucie (28. Dezember 2014)

Hast Du 'nen Bike-Shop? 

Bräuchte welche in 24" und in Breit...


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Bräuchte welche in 24" und in Breit...



Ich hab gerade zwei Stunden im Keller mit dem Akkuschrauber und diesen Schätzchen hier verbracht.
Wäre evtl auch was für dein Anliegen. Musst halt schauen, ob die Stollenhöhe dafür reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (28. Dezember 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Hast Du 'nen Bike-Shop?



Nö, ist nur ein Ergebnis des Wandels  von schmal auf fett 




lucie schrieb:


> Bräuchte welche in 24" und in Breit...



Wie, Du hast jetzt auch so ein Baby Moppelchen  ?

Bei der Größe helfen nur Spax Schrauben


----------



## lucie (28. Dezember 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Wie, Du hast jetzt auch so ein Baby Moppelchen  ?



Nöö, ich brauch sie für's Trialbike...


----------



## lucie (28. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade zwei Stunden im Keller mit dem Akkuschrauber und diesen Schätzchen hier verbracht.
> Wäre evtl auch was für dein Anliegen. Musst halt schauen, ob die Stollenhöhe dafür reicht.



Klingt gut. Wäre zwar nicht für mich, aber für jemanden, den ich gern in Watte packen würde. Nur glaube ich, dass die Stollenhöhe dafür leider nicht reicht. Muß mich damit mal beschäftigen. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Blossom7207 (29. Dezember 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Frag doch mal Deine bessere Hälfte ob er die siehe Foto verbauen möchte
> Habe inzwischen auf fette 4" Fatbike Spikereifen gewechselt und die würde ich abgeben ...


Das werde ich ihm nachher mal zeigen. 
Ich melde mich falls es aktuell wird per pm bei dir, ok?

Selber basteln ist auch ne tolle Idee. 
Ich sehe schon, es gibt noch so viel zu entdecken und zu lernen.


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2014)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> Selber basteln ist auch ne tolle Idee.



Neee, das ist ne total nervige Idee 
Spaxschrauben reindrehen hab ich auch mal gemacht, das dauert einen Abend lang und hält nur wenige Touren (die Schrauben sind einfach zu weich). Mit den Reinschraub-Spikes dauert es "nur" noch zwei Stunden, ist aber trotzdem die ödeste Tätigkeit auf diesem Planeten. Wenn's eine fertige Lösung zu bezahlbarem Kurs gibt, würde ich die nehmen. Selber Basteln in diesem Fall nur, wenn's nichts Passendes oder nichts Bezahlbares zu Kaufen gibt... wie z.B. bei Fatbike-Reifen in 24''.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Dezember 2014)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> Das werde ich ihm nachher mal zeigen.
> Ich melde mich falls es aktuell wird per pm bei dir, ok?
> 
> Selber basteln ist auch ne tolle Idee.
> Ich sehe schon, es gibt noch so viel zu entdecken und zu lernen.



Nimm sie, die sind Klasse. 361 Spikes pro Reifen und dann auch noch die extra guten Spikes, nicht die billigen Aludinger. Damit läuft es wie auf Schienen. Fahre die jetzt schon die dritte Saison. Schärfen sich auf Asphalt auch nach, allerdings bei Metall auf Asphalt o.ä. muss man schon ein wenig aufpassen. Da kann man wegrutschen, wenn man zu sportlich um die Kurve will. Also wenn man die Wahl hat, die vereisten Bereiche der Wege nehmen. Bei Matsch und Schnee bringen sie keine Vorteile, aber sie funktionieren dort wie andere Reifen auch.


----------



## mtbbee (29. Dezember 2014)

@Chaotenkind, besser kann man es nicht beschreiben. Hatte diese, natürlich nicht genau diese, über Jahre gefahren und sie sind einfach eine gute Investition.
Nur da ich jetzt breitere Reifen, besonders gerne im Winter fahre, würde ich sie abgeben. 
Sind übrigens jetzt an Bet* verkauft, also bleiben im LO


----------



## Principiante (8. Januar 2015)

...sie den zweiten Trimm Dich Pfad im Tegeler Wald abgerissen haben.
Warum?
Keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich passt da dem Förster wieder irgendetwas nicht, oder die neuen Europagesetze verbieten das, wegen der Haftung, oder so was.
Die gab es schon als ich klein war. Ist echt toll und vor allem auch schön für Familien. Macht spaß, 2 km joggen oder gehen, dazwischen hast du 20 Übungen, von Dehnung bis Ringe u.s.w. 
Wir haben das immer vor dem Skiurlaub gemacht, ist echt klasse dafür.
Wurde auch echt gut genutzt, wir haben uns im Wald mit anderen Leuten voll aufgeregt. Die sind alle sauer.
Na, da werden sie ja jetzt auch die Waldspielplätze abreissen...


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Januar 2015)

Gerade so was!    Alles was die Leute bewegt, sport zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Januar 2015)

heute schon das dritte mal in dieser Woche ein Bombenwetter ist und ich nun schon fast eine ganze Woche mit einer fetten Grippe an die Wohnung gefsselt bin 
Da wacht man auf, die Sonne scheint und die Vögel zwitschern sogar  eine Frechheit 
Das letzte mal biken war ich einen Tag vor Heilig Abend...


----------



## murmel04 (16. Januar 2015)

Greenhorn-Biker ich leide mit dir.

Seit dem 4.1 quält mich ein nicht endender wiederlicher husten .

Dass letzte mal auf dem
Bike am 1.1.
Ich hoffe aufs nächste we und dass es wenigstens für eine kleine Runde reicht


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2015)

Gute Besserung an euch beide! *tröst*


----------



## Mausoline (16. Januar 2015)

tja da ist ein hartnäckiger Virus unterwegs. Passt auf eure Lungen auf!
Gute Besserung


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Januar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> tja da ist ein hartnäckiger Virus unterwegs. Passt auf eure Lungen auf!
> Gute Besserung


Da hast du recht! ich bekomme sonst nie husten ,gehöre eher zu der Sorte schnupfen und nebenhöhlen zu. Aber der husten und die Halsschmerzen sind wirklich elendig, da scheint was rum zu gehen!


----------



## Sickgirl (17. Januar 2015)

Mir geht es genauso, seit fast zwei Wochen übler Husten, in der ersten Woche war dazu meine Stimme komplett weg. Und wieso: ich war am 5. bei meinem Hausarzt um eigentlich meine letzte Blutkontrolle zu besprechen. Während der Warterei habe ich mir da was eingefangen, gesund hin und krank heim.

Am meisten nervt mich, das ich mit meinem neuen Rad heute fertig geworden bin, aber für eine längere Probefahrt fühl ich mich einfach nicht fit genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (18. Januar 2015)

...gestern den ganzen Tag im Bett gelegen und 5x geko...t... Und das bei traumhaftem Berliner Fahrradwetter..


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (28. Januar 2015)

Weil man mir heute zwei Backenzähne gezogen hat, dabei wollte ich heute mit meinem Mann eine Tour machen, weil er gestern sein Fatbike bekommen hat.


----------



## swe68 (28. Januar 2015)

@Sladdis-Frau gute Besserung!


----------



## Bettina (30. Januar 2015)

...ich dachte, da draußen sind Sonnenstrahlen, geh ich mal kurz eine Runde radeln. Aber nicht den immerselben Weg, den ich zur Arbeit nehme. Und dann kam es wie es immer kommt, ein kleines Stück war unbefestigt und schneller als ich treten konnte blockierte dieser Matsch-Lehm-Stein-Beton-Schlick-Was-auch-immer meine Räder. Ich zerrte mein Rad zu einem Bächlein, daß derzeit sogar ordentlich Wasser hat. Kein Wunder bei dem endlos vielen Regen der letzten Tage. Und dann versuchte ich mein Rad von diesem klebrigen Gemisch zu befreien. Das Wasser lief in meine Schuhe, sauber wurden aber auch diese nicht. Ich zog die Handschuhe aus und versuchte mit den Fingern dieses Betongemisch zu entfernen... Sagte ich schon, daß wir knapp über 0° haben?   
Nun bin ich daheim, habe einen Tee aufgesetzt und muss raus, denn so kann das Rad nicht bleiben. 
Fahrzeit knapp 120 min, am Bach putzen 30 min und noch sieht es so sch*** aus. Ich bin nur froh, daß ich die Rohloff hab


----------



## HiFi XS (30. Januar 2015)

Klingt fast wie ein Highlight


----------



## Bettina (30. Januar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Klingt fast wie ein Highlight


Höchstens für mein Fahrrad, das wurde nun nach über 5000 km erstmals geputzt  Ölwechsel hatte ich grad die Woche gemacht, aber dabei hatte ich nur den 1cm2 am Ölablassventil gesäubert. *schäm*


----------



## nikka (30. Januar 2015)

ich bin auch schon fast den ganzen monat krank mit diesem mist-virus mit husten und halsweh...das volle programm....puäh...
meine winterpokalpunkte kann ich dieses jahr mal richtig schön vergessen


----------



## Bikebetti (30. Januar 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> ...ich dachte, da draußen sind Sonnenstrahlen, geh ich mal kurz eine Runde radeln. Aber nicht den immerselben Weg, den ich zur Arbeit nehme. Und dann kam es wie es immer kommt, ein kleines Stück war unbefestigt und schneller als ich treten konnte blockierte dieser Matsch-Lehm-Stein-Beton-Schlick-Was-auch-immer meine Räder. Ich zerrte mein Rad zu einem Bächlein, daß derzeit sogar ordentlich Wasser hat. Kein Wunder bei dem endlos vielen Regen der letzten Tage. Und dann versuchte ich mein Rad von diesem klebrigen Gemisch zu befreien. Das Wasser lief in meine Schuhe, sauber wurden aber auch diese nicht. Ich zog die Handschuhe aus und versuchte mit den Fingern dieses Betongemisch zu entfernen... Sagte ich schon, daß wir knapp über 0° haben?
> Nun bin ich daheim, habe einen Tee aufgesetzt und muss raus, denn so kann das Rad nicht bleiben.
> Fahrzeit knapp 120 min, am Bach putzen 30 min und noch sieht es so sch*** aus. Ich bin nur froh, daß ich die Rohloff hab



Du brauchst ein Fatbike


----------



## swe68 (30. Januar 2015)

ich kenne diese Art Schlamm


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Januar 2015)

@Bettina : Sah das ungefähr so aus? (Das Photo ist vom letzten Winter) Da drehte sich nichts mehr, auch schieben ging nicht mehr.





Na ja, nach 2 Stunden biken kann man das verschmerzen 
Ich stell mal mein Bike neben Deines - zum Putzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (30. Januar 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> @Bettina : Sah das ungefähr so aus? (Das Photo ist vom letzten Winter) Da drehte sich nichts mehr, auch schieben ging nicht mehr.
> Anhang anzeigen 355641
> 
> Na ja, nach 2 Stunden biken kann man das verschmerzen
> Ich stell mal mein Bike neben Deines - zum Putzen


Wie hast du es geschafft, das deine Schuhe so sauber blieben? Die Pampe hier ist etwas griffiger in der Konsistenz 
Auch ein Fatbike hätte hier nicht besser ausgeschaut, obwohl ... Jetzt hab ichs: Mein bike hatte sich als Fatbike verkleidet, ich glaub diese Nähe zu Mainz bekommt ihm nicht


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Januar 2015)

Die Schuhe sind nur noch so sauber weil ich das Photo direkt nach dem Absteigen gemacht habe. Anschließend war ich bis über den Knöchel im Schmodder. Das Rad wog gleich mal 3 Kilo mehr.


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (30. Januar 2015)

[email protected] Nun verstehe ich das Wort Erdanziehung


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2015)

Jetzt freu ich mich doch direkt, dass wir hier bislang nur dünnflüssigen Matsch haben. Da drehen sich wenigstens noch die Reifen. Ob das Fahrrad sich dabei bewegt steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Jetzt freu ich mich doch direkt, dass wir hier bislang nur dünnflüssigen Matsch haben. Da drehen sich wenigstens noch die Reifen. Ob das Fahrrad sich dabei bewegt steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Rolle fahren mal anders   
Ich reih mich mal in den Club "doofer-Tag-weil-Erkältung" ein  Auch meine Winterpokalpunklte leiden


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (2. Februar 2015)

Ich habe Urlaub und es hört nicht mehr auf mit schneien. Dabei wollte ich mit meinem Mann Touren fahren.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Februar 2015)

Sladdis-Frau schrieb:


> Ich habe Urlaub und es hört nicht mehr auf mit schneien. Dabei wollte ich mit meinem Mann Touren fahren.


Falsche Kausalitätenzuordnung. 
Wenn's nicht aufhört zu schneien, ist's nur ein schlechter Tag, wenn man keine Zeit zum Biken hat  (So wie ich heut mal wieder)


----------



## Principiante (8. Februar 2015)

...ich bin heute morgen ( 5.00h) aus dem wunderschönen Skiurlaub Urlaub zurückgekommen... natürlich _viiiiiel_ zu kurz!!!


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Februar 2015)

... wenn es einmal wieder knüppeldick gekommen ist:






... er muss ja nicht Jah heißen ...


... Stephanie, alles wird gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (14. Februar 2015)

ich am 09.02. vom Fahrrad geholt wurde. Um 14:00 Uhr mit dem Krankenwagen ins KH kam,20:00 Uhr entlassen wurde mit starken Schulterschmerzen. Zuhause erschöpft ankam und merkt das ich mein Geldbeutel im Taxi habe liegen lassen. 
Jetzt liege ich zuhause rum und warte und warte und warte


----------



## swe68 (14. Februar 2015)

@Thebike69 mit der Schulter alles sonst ok?
Was macht das Bike? Taxiunternehmen angerufen?
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung


----------



## Thebike69 (14. Februar 2015)

Schulter nix gebrochen, aber ziemliche Schmerzen. Genaueres am Do. nach der MRT. 
Rad steht noch bei der Polizei, denke Gabel und V-Rad def. 
Taxiunternehmen hat nix gefunden, der Fahrer meinte. Das er beim aussteigen oder der nächste Fahrgast ihn mitgenommen hat abhanden gekommen ist. Jajaja
Danke swe68


----------



## Principiante (14. Februar 2015)

...eh, das ist ja mies.
Gute Besserung von mir!


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2015)

Gute Besserung @Thebike69


----------



## swe68 (15. Februar 2015)

ich muss mich jetzt mal eine Runde abreagieren 
Mein Herzallerliebster fühlt sich seit Tagen krank und abgeschlagen, seit heute kommen lustige rote Flecken dazu. Neigung zur Bläschenbildung. 
Superklasse. Jetzt warte ich hier auf meine Mutter, um abzuklären, welche Kinderkrankheiten und welche Impfungen ich hatte.  Je nachdem darf ich ihn/uns dann wohl ins KH fahren und mich mit meinen schwachen Immunsystem auch gleich behandeln lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (15. Februar 2015)

Gute Besserung für Deinen Liebsten und daß Du Dich nicht angesteckt hast! Und daß es keine blöde Kinderkrankheit ist, die man als Erwachsener so garnicht brauchen kann.
(A propos: kann man nicht Röteln sogar mehrfach bekommen? Hatte ich als Kind und als Jugendliche, also zwei Mal, soweit ich mich erinnere, hui ist das lange her...)


----------



## Mausoline (15. Februar 2015)

Windpocken? 
hattest du bestimmt, allerdings muss du evtl. aufpassen wegen Gürtelrose.
weiter Daumen drück


----------



## swe68 (15. Februar 2015)

Danke, @Votec Tox 
Ich tippe auf Windpocken 
Ja, man kann theoretisch fast alle Kinderkrankheiten mehrmals bekommen - wenn die erste Erkrankung sehr früh war und sehr schwach.
Ich hatte Masern, bin meines Wissens nach gegen Röteln geimpft - nur bei Windpocken bin ich mir nicht sicher. Wobei die Tatsache, dass ich als Jugendliche eine Gürtelrose hatte, darauf hinweisen könnte, dass ich auch Windpocken hatte...


----------



## swe68 (15. Februar 2015)

@Mausoline die Gürtelrose habe ich schon als Jugendliche gehabt...


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Februar 2015)

Na denn Gute Besserung swe68
Zum Glück gibt es Mami's


----------



## Mausoline (15. Februar 2015)

Dann bist du ja von den Kinderkrankheiten her gut versorgt und Gürtelrose hattest du auch 
Positiv ist auch, dass man gegen Keime vom Partner auch oft resistent ist


----------



## Principiante (15. Februar 2015)

Vorsicht, Masern sind im Augenblick sehr stark verbreitet!
Pass bloß auf swe!

Toi, toi, toi für Euch!


----------



## swe68 (15. Februar 2015)

Wir passen auf, so gut es geht 
Masern hatte ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Februar 2015)

Na denn, allen einen erholsamen Sonntag Abend & Gute Besserung


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Februar 2015)

Doofer Tag kann ich auch noch mal nach langem mitreden. Vor paar Tagen wurde bei mir MS diagnostiziert da in den vergangenen Wochen nix mehr ging und Frau dann doch mal zum Arzt ist. Die Welt wird nicht untergehen und der Erste Gedanke war “ wann kann ich wieder Biken? “. Falls hier noch jemand betroffen ist, fände ich einen Austausch ganz nett  

Allen anderen Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2015)

Scheiße! Respekt, dass du so souverän damit umgehst.

Mach's wie "Besi". Sport ist die beste Medizin:

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Repor...rste/Video?documentId=20322972&bcastId=799280
http://www.rad-statt-rollstuhl.de/ueber-mich-andreas-beseler/


----------



## swe68 (16. Februar 2015)

@Schranzi85 alles Gute!!! 
Das ist kein Weltuntergang - ich denke, das wichtigste ist, dass Du medikamentös gut eingestellt bist. Du kannst / sollst / musst sicher bald wieder biken! Melde mich gleich per PN.


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Februar 2015)

Danke Ihr zwei. Ich habs schon vermutet gehabt und mich vor der Diagnose damit beschäftigt. Daher konnte ich es nach einem Tag schon irgendwie annehmen. Diese Woche wird es wohl ins Krankenhaus gehen. Vorher geht der Befund zu meinem Hausarzt-dauert iwie alles ewig bis was passiert. Mein Ziel ist es, so schnell wie möglich wieder aufs Rad zu kommen. Ich sehe es nicht ein nur weil der Eigene Körper gegen mich schießt, meine größte Leidenschaft aufzugeben.

Schönen Wochenstart gewünscht


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2015)

Nicht "trotzdem" sondern "gerade deswegen" brauchst du jetzt Bewegung und Sport, und zwar mehr als je zuvor. Du schaffst das


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Februar 2015)

Ja das sehe ich auch so. Hoffe der aktuelle Schub? wird schnell behandelt und ich kann mich schnell wieder vollständig bewegen. Bin da aber optimistisch


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2015)

Ich muss wieder damit anfangen, informier dich über Vitamin D und was dazugehört 
@all ...bitte nicht schlagen 

dann hab ich im Fernsehen eine Frau gesehn, Alter ca. 60, die sich seit Jahren vegan ernährt und ganz normal läuft und steht und keine nennenswerten Schübe hat.



scylla schrieb:


> ........ Sport ist die beste Medizin:........



Du kriegst das hin


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Vegan kommt für mich erst mal nicht in Frage, dafür esse ich zu gern- zwar bewusst aber auf Fleisch ganz verzichten?- neeee  werde aber bestimmt noch mehr ändern als eh schon im vergangenen Jahr


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Februar 2015)

Die Frau eines Kollegen hat die Diagnose schon lange, die Schübe hat sie durch die entsprechende Medikation ganz gut im Griff. Sie hat sich sogar ihren Kinderwunsch erfüllt. Zwillinge sind es geworden. Vor einem guten Jahr geschlüpft und gesund.
Kopf hoch!


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Februar 2015)

Danke das ist doch prima  mit der richtigen Einstellung ist denk ich sehr sehr viel möglich. Daher wird definitiv nach vorne geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (16. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Scheiße! Respekt, dass du so souverän damit umgehst.
> 
> Mach's wie "Besi". Sport ist die beste Medizin:
> 
> ...



Von mir auch alles Gute!
Die Besi-Reportagen habe ich auch gesehen und schau 'mal hier:

http://www.planet-wissen.de/sendungen/2014/12/11_multiple_sklerose.jsp

Sport hilft wohl sehr und eine Ernährungsumstellung hat z.b. bei Sven Böttcher genial angeschlagen, aber wie er schon sagt es gibt sovile Varianten der Krankheit ...

Du schaffst das!


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Februar 2015)

Danke für die rege Anteilnahme. Habe die genannten Videos etc schon alle studiert die Tage und es ermutigt einen schon sehr.  Und ich sehne mich grad auch so sehr danach biken zu können. Daher wird alles dafür getan um es schnell zu ermöglichen.  alles wird gut #Daumen


----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2015)

...ich wünsch Dir auch toi,toi,toi!


----------



## Blossom7207 (17. Februar 2015)

Sollte jemand Infos zum Thema "vegan essen" suchen,  stehe ich gerne für Fragen zur Verfügung. 
Auch "Teilzeitveganer" müssen sich vor mir nicht fürchten.


----------



## Principiante (23. Februar 2015)

...Berlin heute Wind und Nieselregen BÄH!


----------



## swe68 (23. Februar 2015)

hier hat es bis eben geschneit  Eklig nasser Pappschnee liegt überall rum.
Aber sowieso egal - seit Tagen fühle ich mich krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (23. Februar 2015)

Hier schneit es auch seit Stunden
Pfui braucht kein Mensch mehr den Mist .

Einzig auf der Straße bleibt er nicht liegen .

Ich will Sonne und 25 grad


----------



## Mausoline (23. Februar 2015)

Ich bin für unten Sonne und oben Schnee


----------



## Chrige (24. Februar 2015)

@Schranzi85 Eine meiner besten Freundinnen wie auch ihre Schwester haben beide MS. Beide sind mit Medikamenten sehr gut eingestellt, biken viel und sind beide sogar Skilehrerinnen. Wichtig ist, dass du mit den Medikamenten gut eingestellt wirst. Beide hatten am Anfang Nebenwirkungen von den Medis, die sich aber auch grösstenteils gelegt haben. Soviel ich weiss, hatte keine von beiden Schübe seit sie die Medikamente haben (eine hat sie jetzt ca. 5 Jahre, die andere ca. 10 Jahre). Falls du spezifische Fragen hast, kannst du mir gerne eine PN schreiben und ich werde sie weiterleiten.
Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft in der schwierigen Zeit. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass meine Freundin anfänglich auch schwierige Zeiten durchmachte.


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Februar 2015)

Hi  sorry das ich jetzt erst antworte, momentan haut mich die Stoßtherapie etwas um und ich schlafe mittags den Schlaf der Gerechten  Mich würde interessieren, welche Medis im Einsatz sind. Werde meine Einweisung nächste Woche erhalten und morgen ist der letzte Tag mit Cortison Infusion. Leider eher wenig Erfolgreich bis jetzt, hoffe da passiert noch was  freue mich von Dir zu hören. Viele Grüße


----------



## swe68 (28. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß ja echt nicht, womit ich das verdient habe...
Ich bin der seltene Fall unter den seltenen Fällen und damit kann das neue Verfahren nicht angewendet werden 
Sie haben es veraucht, habe ein paar neue Schnitte auf dem Bauch.... Es geht nicht.
Ich könnte einfach nur noch   ...


----------



## Bener (28. Februar 2015)

Ich drück dich ganz doll!


----------



## swe68 (28. Februar 2015)

Danke


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2015)

Scheiße.
Aber vergiss nie: du bist eine Kämpferin 
Konnten sie dir Alternativen nennen?


----------



## swe68 (28. Februar 2015)

Systemische Chemo.... Die nur eingeachränkt was bringt und bei mir andauernd schwerste Nebenwirkungen hat. Ich werde aber nochmal mit ihnen hier reden, man hat mir versprochen, für mich da zu sein...


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Februar 2015)

Scheiße. Das neue Verfahren ist das das was noch nicht so oft zum Einsatz kam?
Die systemische Chemo ist das was Du schon einmal hattest oder die noch heftigere Variante?

Die finden bestimmt was Dir hilft, Du hast die Zuversicht und den Kampfgeist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht kannst du auch noch die Möglichkeiten ausloten, ob man dieses neue Verfahren nicht doch auf irgendeine Art für dich anpassen könnte.
Ich meine, wenn schon Versuchskaninchen, dann auch richtig...


----------



## swe68 (28. Februar 2015)

Es gab bisher wohl nur eine kleine 2stellige Anzahl Menschen, bei denen sie während des Eingriffs feststellten, dass es nicht funktioniert, weil zu wenig Raum geschaffen werden kann. Ich bin eine davon. Ich muss den Arztbrief lesen und dann mit ihnen Möglichkeiten ausloten... Ich fürchte aber, da gibt es keine Chance, ich ahne nämlich warum, ich kenne als aufmerksame Patientin meinen Bauch ja ein bisschen.

Die systemischen Chemos, die bleiben, enthalten alle jeweils einen Stoff, den ixh irgendwann nicht vertragen habe...


----------



## black soul (28. Februar 2015)

kämpfen und nie aufgeben. auch wenns grad shit ist.


----------



## Bettina (28. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht ist es ja auch gut so, daß dein Körper das neue Verfahren nicht "will" bzw nicht kompatibel ist. Da muss genau dein Weg gefunden werden. Man weiß ja leider erst viel später was gut ist oder nicht.
Ich weiß, wie schrecklich das ist, wenn man seine Hoffnung auf ein Ding fokussiert und dann soll es nicht sein. 
Ich wünsch dir viel Kraft, damit du deine Zuversicht neu ausrichten kannst und vor allem weiter eine gute Betreuung. Ich drück dir weiter die Daumen.


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Februar 2015)

@swe68  weiter machen und schauen, was Du für Dich machen kannst. Wenn das nicht der Weg für Dich ist dann gibt es andere Wege. *Du* mit deinem grossen Kampfgeist bist dein bester Advokat! Wir sind auf deiner Seite.


----------



## swe68 (28. Februar 2015)

Sie werden hier meinen Fall auch in die Tumorkonferenz aufnehmen... Do. habe ich dann eventuell neue Anregungen.

Ja, ich überlege auch, was mir das Leben damit sagen will... Ich würde mich halt gerne mal eine Zeitlang gar nicht mehr damit beschäftigen müssen, sondern einfach nur schöne Dinge tun. Aber ohne eine Therapie funktioniert das nicht, gab bisher immer einen Schuss vor den Bug. Gut für mich wäre etwas, was mich so wenig wie möglich zusätzlich belastet.

Ich habe noch gar nicht erwähnt, dass mir von einer einzigen entsprechenden Chemo alle Haare ausgehen. Meine schönen langen Haare!


----------



## Bettina (28. Februar 2015)

Mmmmhhh, das mit den Haaren ist beim Blick in den Spiegel schon doof. Zeigt zumindest, das die Chemotherapie Wirkung hatte aber die wachsen wieder. Meine Schwägerin sah mit den neuen Haaren besser aus als vorher, die waren dann viel dichter!


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Februar 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Sie werden hier meinen Fall auch in die Tumorkonferenz aufnehmen... Do. habe ich dann eventuell neue Anregungen.
> 
> Ja, ich überlege auch, was mir das Leben damit sagen will... Ich würde mich halt gerne mal eine Zeitlang gar nicht mehr damit beschäftigen müssen, sondern einfach nur schöne Dinge tun. Aber ohne eine Therapie funktioniert das nicht, gab bisher immer einen Schuss vor den Bug. Gut für mich wäre etwas, was mich so wenig wie möglich zusätzlich belastet.
> 
> Ich habe noch gar nicht erwähnt, dass mir von einer einzigen entsprechenden Chemo alle Haare ausgehen. Meine schönen langen Haare!




Da gibt's bestimmt noch andere Therapiemöglichkeiten ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Februar 2015)

Ich denke oft an dich und hoffe, dass sie noch eine Therapiemöglichkeit für dich finden. Versuche nach vorne zu schauen, ich weiss, es ist schwer, aber du hast schon so viel durchgemacht und bist doch immer wieder aufgestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (28. Februar 2015)

@swe Drücke auch dir ganz fest die Daumen das es einen Weg gibt  Und Ja du schaffst das !!!


----------



## swe68 (28. Februar 2015)

Danke Euch 
Ich höre jetzt erstmal auf zu jammern.
Und setze mich morgen auf den Ergometer


----------



## Mausoline (28. Februar 2015)

Früher gabs da immer so einen Spruch im Poesie-Album
_"und wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr, kommt von irgendwo ein Lichtlein her"_

Vorab mal eins von mir 
_


_
Ganz viel Glück und_ _
Ich drück dich ganz fest


----------



## black soul (1. März 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Danke Euch
> Ich höre jetzt erstmal auf zu jammern.
> Und setze mich morgen auf den Ergometer


moin
jammern muss auch sein, ist gut für die psyche. ein mal müll abladen bitte, dann gehts wieder besser.
ich mach das auch so.schau dir an wie viele menschen hier hinter dir stehen. leider kennen wir uns nicht persönlich. ich wünsch dir alles gute.


----------



## swe68 (1. März 2015)

Ja, es tut mir auch gut.... das Gejammer muss mal sein und ich bin wirklich froh, hier auf Menschen zu treffen, die mich dann wieder aufrichten. 
Ohne wäre es sehr viel schwerer.


----------



## Principiante (2. März 2015)

@swe68 :

 Man, das ist ja blöd. Gibt es nichts ähnliches für Dich?
In der heutigen Zeit muss es doch Alternativen geben!?!
LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (2. März 2015)

@Principiante wenn ich einen häufigen Krebs hätte, sicher... 
Leider habe ich einen seltenen Krebs unter schwierigen Gegebenheiten, der sich auch noch nicht "normal" verhält. 
Da gibt es wenig bis gar keine Studien, die passen.
Es ist auch schwierig, so etwas zu finden... es braucht enorm viel Eigeninitiative.


----------



## NiBi8519 (2. März 2015)

Von mir ebenfalls alles erdenklich gute. Mit Gejammer hat das nicht viel zu tun, im Gegenteil, schön wenn man hier so aufgefangen wird


----------



## Blossom7207 (4. März 2015)

Wahnsinnig banal und trotzdem macht es mich grad wahnsinnig traurig:
Am 17.3. liest Patrick Rothfuss auf der lit.cologne in Köln.  Und ich werde aus finanziellen Gründen nicht hin können.  Und keiner weiß wieviele Jahre es dauert bis er wieder nach Deutschland kommt.  Ich könnte heulen.


----------



## beuze1 (7. März 2015)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen.



Du fährst ein nagelneues Stumpjumper Comp Evo 27,5 aus 2015 und weinst jetzt rum wegen den 20€ eintritt 

.


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. März 2015)

Heute nach 2 Monaten endlich wieder aufs Rad um nach meiner Diagnose/Erkrankung zu testen was noch geht. Ziel waren meine Eltern die popelige 1.5km weiter wohnen. Tja, angekommen bin ich aber halb tot vom Bike gefallen. Es ist so deprimierend bei wirklichen 0 anfangen zu müssen. Ich hoffe mir vergeht die Lust und Motivation nicht, wieder die alte Leistung zu erlernen. Es kotzt mich grad echt an. 

Hoffe allen anderen geht es besser.  

Grüßle ✋


----------



## swe68 (16. März 2015)

@Schranzi85 das kommt schneller wieder als Du denkst. Davon bin ich überzeugt. Verliere den Mut nicht.


----------



## Schwimmer (16. März 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> @Schranzi85 das kommt schneller wieder als Du denkst. Davon bin ich überzeugt. Verliere den Mut nicht.



Da schließe ich mich an!
Alles Gute!


----------



## scylla (16. März 2015)

Bleib dran, das kommt alles wieder. Vielleicht musst du jetzt mal die Zähne zusammen beißen, aber wenn die Power dann wieder da ist, wirst du im Endeffekt froh darüber sein, durchgehalten zu haben. Du schaffst das schon


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. März 2015)

ja, bitte durchhalten!!


----------



## Mausoline (16. März 2015)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass das dich die letzten Wochen nicht nur körperlich Kräfte gekostet hat.
Aber das wird wieder, bestimmt schneller als du denkst, da glaub ich fest dran, also weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (16. März 2015)

@Schranzi85 @swe68  IHR schaffst das  Mühsam is nährt sich das Eichhörnchen  Beispiel: Jan Ullrich maulte mal in einem Interview das für ihn die Sasion gelaufen sei .Er hatte 14 Tage pausiert wegen Grippe .Ich selbst konnte an dieser Aussage ,nur ein Kopfschütteln verwenden. Habe dann meine erst 100km gemacht und war stolz wie Oskar. Knapp 14 Tage später( Malle Urlaub zum Sonne tanken ),kam der Anruf ob lust auf nen Runde biken hätte . Logisch sagte ich ,ab zum Spot und 30 min später saßen wir wieder im Auto weil meine Kollegen mich 2 mal deftig abgehängt haben .Seit dem verstehe ich Jan Ullrich.
So jenuch OT ,hier mein doofer Tag von Montag .Die Schutzengel haben mal wieder Schwerstarbeit geleistet, denn 5min voher bin ich  ne Abfahrt von ca 200m und 20% Gefälle bei Tempo ca 40 und Kopfsteinpflaster gefahren 





Gebrochen is diese dann beim heranrollen an ein Kreuzung ,in Schrittgeschwindigkeit


----------



## beuze1 (16. März 2015)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> .Er hatte 14 Tage pausiert wegen Grippe .



Ja,14 tage ohne Doping.
Der Blödmann.

.


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. März 2015)

@beuze1  Jan hat zu dem Zeitpunkt NIE gedopt . Aber hinterher zugegeben, wie die anderen Profis . Aber ums Doping ging es mir nich.Nur die Tatsache hinnehmen müßen ,das ich nach 14 Tage Pause , nich mal ansatzweise Akku für ne gemütliche Runde durchn Wald hatte


----------



## swe68 (16. März 2015)

Nach 6 Wochen KH konnte ich kaum Treppen laufen. Einen guten Monat später habe ich schon wieder 900 hm mit Schneeschuhen geschafft.
Dranbleiben!!!!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. März 2015)

Danke Euch allen für den Zuspruch! Werde dran bleiben das bestimmt, aber es erschreckt einen im ersten Moment. Ich hoffe meine allgemeine Basistherapie grätscht nicht dazwischen und versaut mir die Wochenenden. Bleibe dran und ihr hört bestimmt das ein oder andere


----------



## Principiante (12. April 2015)

ich wohl meinen kleinen Hund verlieren werde. Die Leute wo sie wohnt wollen sie weggeben, da sie mit Ihr nicht klarkommen.
Sie läuft nicht mit ihnen und hört angeblich auch nicht.
Bei mir läuft sie problemlos ohne Leine und hört schon sehr gut. Und ich laufe jeden Tag mit ihr, manchmal 2x. Sie ist ganz lieb und super aufmerksam.
Und wir können sie nicht nehmen, da wir ja unsere Omi haben, Lotte, Katze 19,5 Jahre alt, -taub und fast blind. Das geht nicht gut mit der Rakete, sie ist noch zu stürmisch.
Ich könnte schreien...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. April 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> ich wohl meinen kleinen Hund verlieren werde. Die Leute wo sie wohnt wollen sie weggeben, da sie mit Ihr nicht klarkommen.
> Sie läuft nicht mit ihnen und hört angeblich auch nicht.
> Bei mir läuft sie problemlos ohne Leine und hört schon sehr gut. Und ich laufe jeden Tag mit ihr, manchmal 2x. Sie ist ganz lieb und super aufmerksam.
> Und wir können sie nicht nehmen, da wir ja unsere Omi haben, Lotte, Katze 19,5 Jahre alt, -taub und fast blind. Das geht nicht gut mit der Rakete, sie ist noch zu stürmisch.
> ...



Vllt ist das aber auch das Problem dass sie nicht hört. Wenn du teilweise zweimal mit ihr am Tag spazieren gehst und sie auf dich hört bist du ihre Bezugsperson. Da ist es klar, dass sie bei anderen nicht so "spurt". Kenne das selber von zu Hause hatten jahrelang Hunde zu Hause und ich habe selbst mit zwei unserer Hunde auf die Begleithundeprüfung trainiert und auf meine Eltern haben sie nur halb so gut gehört wie auf mich


----------



## Principiante (12. April 2015)

...ich habe aber das Gefühl, sie wollen die Kleine gar nicht mehr (also der Mann, die Frau liebt sie), da sie doch größer als von ihm "erhofft" wurde.


----------



## Sickgirl (13. April 2015)

Mir ist heute auch ein kleines Malheur passiert, bin heim gekommen und wollte nur kurz spülen. Das erste Teil, ein Glas ist mir aufgeplatzt und eine fette Schnittwunde.

Mußte mich dann erst mal von der Nachbarin zum Arzt fahren lassen, der hat es dann mit diesen Stripes zusammen geklebt. Da ich Mechanikerin bin, kann ich erst mal 2 Tage daheim bleiben.

Ich wollte eigentlich morgen mein Liteville um bauen, das kann ich dann auch auf nächste Woche verschieben. Hoffe das es gut verheilt, am Samstag ist der 300er in Treuchtlingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (14. April 2015)

oh man @Sickgirl das nenne ich Pech. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sickgirl (23. April 2015)

Ich komme gerade aus dem Keller und wollte meine schönen neuen Mavicrennradpedale montieren. Das linke kein Problem, am rechten bin ich verzweifelt. Dann schaue ich mir das Pedal mal genauer an, beide Pedale haben ein linksgewinde. Da hat bei der Montage mal einer mächtig geschlafen.


----------



## scylla (23. April 2015)

Ich würde mal sagen, da ist nicht das Gewinde verkehrt, sondern jemand hat dir schlichtweg zwei linke Pedale verkauft. Steht ja auf beiden ein "L".


----------



## lucie (23. April 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, da ist nicht das Gewinde verkehrt, sondern jemand hat dir schlichtweg zwei linke Pedale verkauft. Steht ja auf beiden ein "L".



Ich würde eher sagen, einmal komplett falsche Achse verbaut. Wenn es zwei linke Pedale wären, wäre der Einstieg der einen nach hinten...


----------



## scylla (23. April 2015)

stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. April 2015)

ein Jahr allein, puh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (1. Mai 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ein Jahr allein, puh...


----------



## Sickgirl (15. Mai 2015)

Mir ist auch was sehr doofes passiert, ich habe jeute morgen das 600 km nach 380 km abbrechen müssen und sitze gerade im Zug zurück zum Startort.

Ich habe gestern abend total vergessen meine Medikamente ein zu nehmen. Mitten in der Nacht dann Übelkeit und bin kaum noch den Berg hoch gekommen.

Weiß gar nicht wie mir das passieren konnte, habe es erst heute morgen bemerkt.

Jetzt muss ich halt am 18.6 nomal ran.


----------



## Bikebetti (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Mitten in der Tour der Schaltzug gerissen.





Ich habe die Feindberührung bergab gar nicht mitbekommen, erst als ich wieder schalten wollte.

Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## Saba2010 (8. Juni 2015)

Arhumpf, ich kann nicht rausfinden, wo der verflixte Rahmen knackt. Muß wohl doch einen Service buchen....

Ich weiß, nur ein klitzekleines Problemchen, aber es NERVT.


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Juni 2015)

Saba2010 schrieb:


> Arhumpf, ich kann nicht rausfinden, wo der verflixte Rahmen knackt. Muß wohl doch einen Service buchen....
> 
> Ich weiß, nur ein klitzekleines Problemchen, aber es NERVT.



Wann knackt es denn?
Im Wiegetritt oder im Sitzen?
Fully oder Hardtail?


----------



## Saba2010 (8. Juni 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Wann knackt es denn?
> Im Wiegetritt oder im Sitzen?
> Fully oder Hardtail?


Fully, und es knackt IMMER. Im Wiegetritt und im Sitzen. Am WE hatte ich das Gefühl, es knackt auch ohne zu treten. Außerdem gewittert es, und ich komme nicht raus zum weiter testen. _Seufz_


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Juni 2015)

Saba2010 schrieb:


> Fully, und es knackt IMMER. Im Wiegetritt und im Sitzen. Am WE hatte ich das Gefühl, es knackt auch ohne zu treten. Außerdem gewittert es, und ich komme nicht raus zum weiter testen. _Seufz_



Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind, die Sattelstütze (ungefettet) oder das Tretlager (ein wenig lose).
Die Sattelstütze kannst Du Dir auch so 'mal vornehmen (Fett - aber nicht bei Carbon - oder besser Montagepaste), dann dringt auch kein Wasser in den Rahmen,
Zieh 'mal die Pedale (vorher fetten) an, haben die Pedalllager Spiel ...
... und probier zu hören und zu fühlen wo's knackt.


----------



## Saba2010 (8. Juni 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind, die Sattelstütze (ungefettet) oder das Tretlager (ein wenig lose).
> ....



Danke, ich bin schon am hören und fühlen. Da mache ich einfach weiter.

Die Sattelstütze ist so ein Thema. Wenn ich sie stärker fette, dann rutscht sie etwa 2cm rein. Fühlt sich komisch an und macht das Treten ineffizient.  Pedale bekomme ich nicht mehr los, seit jemand, der jetzt nicht mehr hier wohnt, sie richtig fest angezogen hat


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Juni 2015)

Saba2010 schrieb:


> Danke, ich bin schon am hören und fühlen. Da mache ich einfach weiter.
> 
> Die Sattelstütze ist so ein Thema. Wenn ich sie stärker fette, dann rutscht sie etwa 2cm rein. Fühlt sich komisch an und macht das Treten ineffizient.  Pedale bekomme ich nicht mehr los, seit jemand, der jetzt nicht mehr hier wohnt, sie richtig fest angezogen hat



Vorausgesetzt die Sattelstütze passt, dann nimm anstatt Fett, von Dynamic die Corbon Montagepaste und dann bewegt sich die Sattelstütze nicht mehr.
Sprüh in die Pedalgewinde WD40 und lass es einwirken, wenn Du sie dann Pedale lösen kannst entferne das WD40 und fette dann auf jedenfall die Gewinde, das ist der Hauptgrund warum sie sich festsetzen.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (9. Juni 2015)

@Saba2010 Da ich gerade das selbe Problem für Wochen hatte nur als Idee - mal die Schrauben vom Hinterbau alle probehalber anziehen. Hat bei mir zumindest geholfen (auch wenn die Schraube sich nicht wirklich lose anfühlte). Ich werde jetzt aber auch vielleicht einfach mal die Lager auswechseln - dürfte nach 5 Jahren nicht verkehrt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (11. Juni 2015)

*Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil..*...


erster richtiger Sturz!!!  Nix schlimmes passiert, aber der Adrenalin-Ausstoß war schon da ;-))))  Schienbein aufgeschrammelt, Knie offen und verdreht.  Tja, aber fährt man deshalb immer mit Knieschützern im "normalen" Wald ?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr eigentlich immer mit Knischonern. Mich stören sie nicht, höchstens vielleicht das "Streifenmuster" durch unterschidlich gebräunte Stellen  Letztens bin ich auch mal an nem heißen Tag "ohne" gefahren und hab mich sogar fast "nackt" gefühlt, und selbst die einfachen Abfahrten auf der Hausstrecke konnt ich nicht gescheit genießen und bin sie nur verhalten gefahren...
Theoretisch kann man sich auch auf Asphalt lang machen, und da tut's dann erst recht weh. Also wenn man danach geht, wann die Gefahr wie hoch ist, muss man auch in Kaufnehmen, das die 1:1000000-Chance einen mal trifft


----------



## lucie (11. Juni 2015)

Schon mal beim Hüpfen von den Flats gerutscht und sich die Pedale hübsch vor's Schienbein gehauen, oder die Pins haben mal ganz elegante Streifen auf selbiges gezogen? 

Sieht nicht nett aus und ist auch nicht ganz schmerzfrei, inzwischen trage ich genau deswegen auch auf meinen Spieltouren in ganz normalem Wald Verhüterli über'm Schienbein und dem Knie.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Juni 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> ...Verhüterli über'm Schienbein und dem Knie.


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Juni 2015)

...  ja, Ihr habt recht, ich schaue mich nach Kniepads um. Bin heute überall total blau  ;-)   und muss also bei der Hitze lange Klamotten tragen 

Ich habe mir Knie+Schiebbeinschoner (IXS) gekauft, jedoch kann ich mit denen nicht pedallieren!!!  Ich werde morgen mal auf Shopping Tour gehen.

Mein Mann sagt übrigens (öfter), das wäre scheinbar die falsche Sportart für mich  , weil ich ständig irgendwo blaue Flecken habe.....


----------



## mtbbee (12. Juni 2015)

Für "vor der Haustür" biken habe ich die G-Form - sind richtig bequem und merkt man kaum:

http://www.physioroom.de/g-form-kni...gains&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=10800

Grössen stimmen mit den angegebenen Maßen überein.


Und Dein Mann  was den MTB Sport angeht, am Besten ihn auch dazu bringen 
Mein Orthopäde meinte, dieser Sport sei genau das Richtige wenn die Stützmuskulatur da wäre. Und blaue Flecken verschwinden, ich reibe die Stellen mehrmals am Tag mit Traumel ein und sie werden nicht ganz so dunkel


----------



## murmel04 (12. Juni 2015)

Perlenkette, warum wegen der blauen Flecke lange Kleidung tragen ?
Ich würd trotzdem kurz fahren, ansonst falle ich wegen Wärmestau vom Rad 
Hab öfters blaue Flecken, ist mir aber relativ egal. 
Solange es nur blaue Flecken oder sowas in der Art ist 
Ansonst fahren meine Knieschoner wenn überhaupt nur im Rucksack mit, irgendwie sind wir immer noch keine freunde geworden


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Juni 2015)

@MTBee  das versuche ich schon!!!!! Leider ohne Erfolg.

Kann man mit denen gut pedallieren? (Edit)

@murmel04  leider kann ich heute nicht biken, bin auf einen Empfang eingeladen ;-)  daher besser lange Klamotten


----------



## murmel04 (12. Juni 2015)

Ok Empfang ist was anderes da muss es wohl oder übel sein.

Mein Mann (nicht Biker ) meint ab und an, irgendwann wird er verhaftet weil jeder denkt er hat mich verprügelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (12. Juni 2015)

...* DAS* hat meiner gestern auch gesagt; zum Glück muss ich nächste Woche nicht zum Arzt


----------



## scylla (12. Juni 2015)

Mir wurde mal "Hilfe" angeboten, weil ich einen Tag nach unserer Hochzeit mit dem Bike einen Faceplant produziert hatte, und danach ein schönes dunkelblaues Veilchen am Auge hatte 

@Perlenkette
hast du die IXS Assault? Wenn die dich so furchtbar stören, kannst du den "Faltenbalg" unter dem Knie raustrennen. Der fällt sowieso nach einer gewissen Nutzungsdauer von alleine ab. Dann werden sie deutlich flexibler. Ich merk die eigentlich überhaupt nicht beim Pedalieren, außer halt wenn's heiß ist.


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Juni 2015)

äääh naja also	   .......		ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich kräftige Oberschenkel habe und die einfach nicht halten; das Klett löst sich nach einigen Tretrunden ab ;-(((((	 Ich hatte die Schützer extra anprobiert, und sie passten im Geschäft sogar über die Jeans, aber beim Radeln geht´s leider nicht. Nicht, dass ich zu bequem für Schoner bin; aber das war schon XL


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juni 2015)

Die Schoner rutschen doch nur runter weil sie zu weit sind? Denn im Sommer, wenn man unter den Schonern richtig schwitzt,
rutscht da nix mehr  (Keine Sorge ich wasche im Sommer meine Schoner alle 2 Wochen in der Waschmaschine bei 60 Grad.)
Und vielleicht kannst Du den Klettverschluß verlängern, damit er auf mehr "Gegenklett" hält.


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Juni 2015)

Sie sind zu eng bzw. schließen zu wenig; das Klett hat auf der Haftfläche zu wenig Auflage und geht irgendwann auf. Die oberste von drei Halterungen. Wenn sie zu bliebe, würde sie wahrscheinlich auf Dauer zu weit einschneiden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Juni 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ok Empfang ist was anderes da muss es wohl oder übel sein.
> 
> Mein Mann (nicht Biker ) meint ab und an, irgendwann wird er verhaftet weil jeder denkt er hat mich verprügelt



Damit erpresse ich meinen immer: Wenn er sich nicht gut benimmt, behaupte ich, er würde mich mißhandeln   Er befürchtet auch, dass er mal wg. häuslicher Gewalt verhaftet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Juni 2015)

Das mit den blauen Flecken und Schrammen kenn ich auch. Mein Stnadardspruch ist mittlerweile "Nein, ich bin kein Opfer häuslicher Gewalt, und nein, wir haben keine Katze. Ich fahr einfach nur MTB!" 
Und meine Kleidung wird auch nicht angepasst. Heut das ärmellose Kleid hat auch gezeigt, wo mich das Trikot letzte Woche vor der Sonne geschützte hat (bzw an den beinen wo die Hose aufhört und die Sconer wieder anfangen


----------



## Saba2010 (13. Juni 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Das mit den blauen Flecken und Schrammen kenn ich auch. Mein Stnadardspruch ist mittlerweile "Nein, ich bin kein Opfer häuslicher Gewalt, und nein, wir haben keine Katze. Ich fahr einfach nur MTB!"
> Und meine Kleidung wird auch nicht angepasst. Heut das ärmellose Kleid hat auch gezeigt, wo mich das Trikot letzte Woche vor der Sonne geschützte hat (bzw an den beinen wo die Hose aufhört und die Sconer wieder anfangen



Hi hi, wenn's ganz schlimm war, und ich wichtige Termine hatte, habe ich auch schon Make-up auf die Schienbeine gepackt, um das Schlimmste zu verbergen  

Nach einer Woche Gardasee mit Biken und Klettersteigen sehe ich übel aus


----------



## swe68 (14. Juni 2015)

... ich eine Beckenringfraktur habe.  
Glück im Unglück - kann konservativ behandelt werden. Braucht trotzdem kein Mensch! 

Ich muss mir das ca. 1 bis 2 Wochen vorm Urlaub zugezogen haben, denn da bin ich mal gefallen. Ich habe nur nicht auf den Schmerz geachtet, weil ich gleichzeitig meinen Arm verstaucht hatte, aber Schmerzen im Rücken/Leiste hatte ich ja schon länger. 

Sie haben im KH (deswegen so lange kein Laut von mir) den Knochen punktiert (braucht auch kein Mensch), um zu checken, ob es mit Krebs zu tun hat. Nach derzeitiger Schätzung nicht, Ergebnis Punktion muss halt abgewartet werden.


----------



## Bettina (14. Juni 2015)

@swe68 So ein Sch***, kannst du denn gar nichts auslassen?
Ich hoffe, daß du bald wieder schmerzfrei unterwegs ein kannst, um deine Kräfte anderswo einzusetzen


----------



## swe68 (14. Juni 2015)

Nun, @Bettina ich versuche es nun krampfhaft, als ein Zeichen zu sehen, dass ich mich um meine Fotos, meine Homepage und mein Buch kümmern soll.... 
aber ausgelassen hätte ich DAS bestimmt gern.

Aber im KH hatte ich es zu gewisser Berühmtheit gebracht - ich bin die, die mit Fraktur auf dem Teufelstättkopf war und dann auch noch 500 km Auto fährt.


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Juni 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> ... ich eine Beckenringfraktur habe.
> Glück im Unglück - kann konservativ behandelt werden. Braucht trotzdem kein Mensch!
> 
> Ich muss mir das ca. 1 bis 2 Wochen vorm Urlaub zugezogen haben, denn da bin ich mal gefallen. Ich habe nur nicht auf den Schmerz geachtet, weil ich gleichzeitig meinen Arm verstaucht hatte, aber Schmerzen im Rücken/Leiste hatte ich ja schon länger.
> ...



Das braucht wirklich niemand 
Du bekommst auch alles ab ...
War dann der Hexxenschuss falscher Alarm und es ist dann der Bruch Deines Beckens?
Konservativ, heißt dann abwarten und Tee trinken?



swe68 schrieb:


> Nun, @Bettina ich versuche es nun krampfhaft, als ein Zeichen zu sehen, dass ich mich um meine Fotos, meine Homepage und mein Buch kümmern soll....
> aber ausgelassen hätte ich DAS bestimmt gern.
> 
> Aber im KH hatte ich es zu gewisser Berühmtheit gebracht - ich bin die, die mit Fraktur auf dem Teufelstättkopf war und dann auch noch 500 km Auto fährt.



Ja, genau das ist die Kunst, wenn Dir wirklich etwas ziemlich Heftiges passiert, dass Du Dir die positiven Seiten suchst um das Ganze ein wenig verbessern zu können!

Du bist die Kämpferin


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juni 2015)

Mensch Stephanie, ich glaubs ja nicht   was denn noch alles 
Andere bringen ihren A.... nie hoch und die, die was tun kriegen eins aufn Deckel 

Auf jeden Fall  *GUTE BESSERUNG *und wenn du wieder laufen darfst, ist der Schnee oben auf den Bergen weg,
dann kannst du noch höher hinaus  weiter so 

Hat eigentlich schon mal einer ne Knochendichtemessung bei dir gemacht?
Mein Schatzi hat auch von den ganzen Medikamenten, Cortison!,  ne Vorstufe zur Osteoporose.


----------



## black soul (15. Juni 2015)

hi stephanie,
mein lieber mann,oder besser frau. du lässt ja nichts aus. andere reden von blauen flecken und du ?
auf jeden fall mal *gute besserung* mach weiter so.............nein lieber nicht. jetzt isses genug.

liebe grüsse aus karlsruhe
BS


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2015)

@swe68 
Jetzt ist aber mal gut, oder?
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob man dir lieber "gute Besserung" wünschen sollte, oder einfach, dass du dir nicht noch was holst?
Egal, gute Besserung und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine


----------



## swe68 (15. Juni 2015)

Danke Euch 

@Schwimmer ja, war halt kein Hexenschuss, sondern wohl die ganze Zeit schon ein Bruch. 

Konservativ heißt, viel Bettruhe , mit Krücken darf ich herumhumpeln, das ist aber außerordentlich schwierig, weil beide Seiten betroffen sind. Eine Seite darf ich eigentlich gar nicht belasten. Es sind nämlich beide Seiten gebrochen, also nicht nur eine poplige Fraktur...  Ich humpele also mit Krücken im 3-Punkt-Modus in meiner Wohnung herum. Ist ein großer Spaß, wenn man sich was zu essen macht.

Hoffe erstmal auf ein positives Ergebnis der Punktion. Also, dass es kein Krebs ist.
Und dann wird frustgeshoppt. Ich weiß schon, was. Wird teuer 

@Mausoline so etwas haben sie mit etwas blumigeren Worten auch angesprochen.

Die einzig gute Nachricht: Mein geliebtes kleines, altes Auto hat im Alter von fast 13 Jahren den TÜV ohne Mängel hinter sich gebracht  Hat mich ja mit Beckenbruch toll wieder heim gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (15. Juni 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Danke Euch
> 
> @Schwimmer ja, war halt kein Hexenschuss, sondern wohl die ganze Zeit schon ein Bruch.
> 
> ...



 ... gute Besserung, viel Kraft und Nerven ...
Wie lange haben sie bis zur Heilung des Bruchs es dauern?
Nee, nee das ist nur ein saublöder Bruch ...

Oh, erzähl ...  



swe68 schrieb:


> ... Und dann wird frustgeshoppt. Ich weiß schon, was. Wird teuer  ...


----------



## swe68 (15. Juni 2015)

6 Wochen


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2015)

So ein Sch...


----------



## swe68 (16. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass ich so bald wie möglich aktiver werden kann und nicht Bettruhe über die ganze Zeit im Vordergrund steht. 
Und dass mein sonstiger Zustand noch lange stabil bleibt.
Und dass es bittebittebitte nicht mit Krebs zu tun hat.


----------



## black soul (16. Juni 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich so bald wie möglich aktiver werden kann und nicht Bettruhe über die ganze Zeit im Vordergrund steht.
> Und dass mein sonstiger Zustand noch lange stabil bleibt.
> Und dass es bittebittebitte nicht mit Krebs zu tun hat.



hallo du,
nein hat es nicht. ich seh das von hier. glaub einfach dran.
mach mal langsam mit bewegen. ähnliches auch gehabt. dauert, aber wird

gruss aus KA


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2015)

Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen und wünsch dir viel Geduld!


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Juni 2015)

Weiß auch garnicht was ich dazu schreiben soll.
Puuh... wünsche Dir, daß Deine Kraft noch lange reicht und natürlich eine schnelle und folgenlose Heilung!
Da werden die eigenen kleinen Problemchen echt lachhaft.


----------



## swe68 (17. Juni 2015)

Ich danke Euch für Euren Zuspruch


----------



## swe68 (18. Juni 2015)

Kein Krebs in den Knochen


Wenigstens etwas....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Juni 2015)

Stefanie, das ist gut zu hören. Trotzdem ist sowas ja ein unglaubliches Pech. Gut, dass du auf dem Berg Hilfe bekommen hast, bei der Verletztung hättest du vermutlich ansonsten die Bergrettung alarmieren müssen. Halt die Ohren steif und gute Besserung!


----------



## swe68 (18. Juni 2015)

Den Beckenbruch hatte ich mir schon 1 Woche vorher zugezogen... Es nur auf Hexenschuss gedeutet. Ich bin nicht am Berg gestürzt... Da wurde es nur schlimmer, zuviel Strecke.

Zur Not wäre ich spassbefreit ins Tal gelaufen und hätte sicher 5 Stunden oder so gebraucht. Mein Liebster wäre mir so weit es ging mit meinem Auto entgegen gekommen. Aber mit der Hilfe des Wirtes war das super! Ich bin da unendlich dankbar!


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Kein Krebs in den Knochen
> 
> 
> Wenigstens etwas....


 

 

Bettruhe einhalten! und soweit wie möglich geniessen, auch wenn es schwer ist. Erhole Dich - das steht im Vordergrund. 

Dir alles alles Gute.

Hifi


----------



## swe68 (18. Juni 2015)

Ab und an muss ich halt ein paar Meter laufen, aber da ich immer schmerzfreier werde, mache ich wohl nicht so viel verkehrt. Morgen erstmal Orthopäden suchen...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juni 2015)

Stephanie da bin ich aber jetzt erleichtert über diese Nachticht!!!! Damit wirst Du jetzt auch noch fertig!

aber heute ist trotzdem ein doofer Tag weil ich einfach traurig bin


----------



## swe68 (18. Juni 2015)

Das gefällt mir bezieht sich auf den ersten Teil...
Ansonsten - solche Tage kommen einfach vor  Morgen Neustart. Mir tut es oft gut, morgens die Natur zu genießen. Die Welt hat viel Schönes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> .....Die Welt hat viel Schönes.



Oh ja  
und von solchen Menschen wie Dir noch viel zu wenig 

Stephanie, das packst du auch. Wir sind alle bei dir   
und bald gehts wieder aufi


----------



## black soul (19. Juni 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Kein Krebs in den Knochen
> 
> 
> Wenigstens etwas....


sag ich doch, alles gute.


----------



## swe68 (19. Juni 2015)

Es ist toll, dass ihr da seid.


----------



## black soul (20. Juni 2015)

moin, leider nicht persönlich, aber vielleicht irgendwann.


----------



## swe68 (20. Juni 2015)

Käsekuchen? Immer


----------



## Bener (20. Juni 2015)

Mit Rosinen!  

@swe68 : auch ich verfolge diesen thread und hoffe immer, dass du hier nicht! postest! Aber die letzten Nachrichten klingen ja wieder besser! Ich freu mich und drück dich!!


----------



## swe68 (20. Juni 2015)

Käsekuchen nur ohne Rosinen!


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Juni 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> Mit Rosinen!
> 
> @swe68 : auch ich verfolge diesen thread und hoffe immer, dass du hier nicht! postest! Aber die letzten Nachrichten klingen ja wieder besser! Ich freu mich und drück dich!!



ja, Stephanie Du musst unbedingt in den Nachbar-Thread umziehen, das war jetzt schon viel zu viel was Dir widerfahren ist ... 
... und, ja, ohne Rosinen, aber wehren kann ich mich auch nicht wenn es ihn mit gibt ...


----------



## black soul (21. Juni 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Käsekuchen nur ohne Rosinen!


ich lad dich gerne mal ein. mit oder ohne "vergammelte trauben" beschreibung meines sohnes zu rosinen.


----------



## swe68 (21. Juni 2015)

der sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (21. Juni 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> der sieht gut aus


Du sollst hier doch nicht posten!!  Du machst mich ganz verrückt! Poste lieber "nebenan" im Gegenteilthread!


----------



## Perlenkette (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo Stephanie, von mir auch die allerbesten Wünsche!!! Hoffe, Du kannst etwas an die Sonne, das hebt die Stimmung . Alles Gute und baldige Besserung!


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juni 2015)

Ohne Worte...


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juni 2015)

oohh schon wieder ne Schulter 

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juni 2015)

Danke ein Schlüsselbein un genau zu sein... Morgen gibt es dann eine Dosis Titan.. 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## swe68 (1. Juli 2015)

Gute Besserung!!!!
Das braucht bei dem Wetter und im Sommer generell kein Mensch.


----------



## Perlenkette (2. Juli 2015)

....

1. Sohn (12, sicherer Radfahrer) auf Orts-Hauptstraße von Autofahrer angefahren worde, stürzt, Autofahrer (hat ihn überholt obwohl in dem Moment ein Auto entgegenkam), fährt weiter

2. Ich (Wald, kleiner Trail) auf rostigen Nagel getreten (waren natürlich die neuen MTB Schuhe)


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juli 2015)

Zu 1 möge sein Auto verrecken! 
Zu 2 solange der Fuß heil geblieben ist .... 
Mir wäre lieber es wäre was anderes als mein Schlüsselbein kaputt gegangen...  

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mausoline (2. Juli 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zu 1 möge sein Auto verrecken!....



...direkt vor der Polizeistation

Hoffentlich hat ihn jemand gesehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (4. Juli 2015)

Das Kennzeichen haben wir leider bis auf die Städtekennung nicht, aber es waren nette Passanten vor Ort, die ihm geholfen haben. Stirn und Nase sind aufgeschrabbt, Kinn hat eine Wunde, Handgelenk geprellt und ganz leichte Kieferschmerzen. Abends ein paar Schreckmomente beim Einschlafen; ist nun  aber wieder ganz fit. Eis essen konnte er sofort wieder  und schwimmen ist auch möglich .


----------



## Bener (4. Juli 2015)

Bastel ihm mal nen Orden ist nem Ritzel oder so.. Mit Urkunde und allem drum und dran! So zum Stolz sein!


----------



## Perlenkette (4. Juli 2015)

Gute Idee!

Habe ihm gestern ein schönes neues Trikot mitgebracht, die hat er gerne. Hatte morgens schon ein Detektivgeschichten Buch besorgt, weil ich erst dachte, er würde sich ein paar Tage schonen .  Ist aber unentwegt auf Tour, hier sind schon Sommerferien.


----------



## Bea5 (4. Juli 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zu 1 möge sein Auto verrecken!
> Zu 2 solange der Fuß heil geblieben ist ....
> Mir wäre lieber es wäre was anderes als mein Schlüsselbein kaputt gegangen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


die beste Krankheit taugt nix....

Gute Besserung!

Auch Gute Besserung an alle Anderen Erkrankten!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Juli 2015)

Danke! platte ist drinn mit 6 schrauben ein wenig bewegen geht schon wieder. 6 Wochen darf ich aber nicht mehr als 90 Grad nach oben heben...


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. Juli 2015)

Doofer Tag, mehr als doofer Tag. Heute war autofreier Sonntag und ich habe nichtmal 10km hinbekommen. Letztes Jahr waren es 100km,  sehr deprimierend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ladies,
an alle, die wieder einmal einen fetten Schlag vor's Kontor bekommen haben:


... das gilt auch für Neuzugänge, die hier neu im Thema eintreffen ...


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juli 2015)

weil...





.... mein Highlight schon aufgegessen ist


----------



## Sickgirl (27. Juli 2015)

Bin gerade auch schier am durchdrehen, ich bin gestern eine schöne Tour über die Alb gefahren und heute morgen fast in Ohnmacht gefallen, überall roter Ausschlag und Quadeln, am schlimmsten ist es auf den HAndrücken und am Unterarm.

Mein Meister hat mich dann gleich heute morgen nach Hause geschickt. War dann gleich beim Hausarzt. Nesselsucht aber auch direkt keinen Plan woher.

Ich nehme jetzt Aerius, ein Antiallergikum und Cortisonsalbe. Viel helfen tut es ja nicht, ich muß mich wahnsinnig beherschen nicht alles auf zu kratzen. 

Ich hatte das so in der Form nie, ich habe zwar ein Tierhaarallergie, wenn mich ein Hund oder Katze kratz kriege auch so einen Ausschlag, aber ich hatte gestern keinen näheren Kontakt zu Tieren.


----------



## Jellyflake (27. Juli 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> (...) überall roter Ausschlag und Quadeln, am schlimmsten ist es auf den HAndrücken und am Unterarm.(...)



Gute Besserung!!! 

Google mal nach "Ambrosia Ausschlag" oder "Großer Bärenklau Ausschlag". Vielleicht hat es irgendwo auf der Alb die doofen Pflanzen?


----------



## Sickgirl (27. Juli 2015)

Ich bin auf der Straße gefahren und habe mich auch nicht in die Botanik geschlagen.

Bei uns hier im schwäbischen einen doofen Witz: Was ist schlimmer Lepra oder von der Albra. Letzters, Lepra ist heilbar von der Albra nicht.


----------



## swe68 (27. Juli 2015)

Aerius hat immer eine gewisse Anlaufphase, bis es wirkt... Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Juli 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bin gerade auch schier am durchdrehen, ich bin gestern eine schöne Tour über die Alb gefahren und heute morgen fast in Ohnmacht gefallen, überall roter Ausschlag und Quadeln, am schlimmsten ist es auf den HAndrücken und am Unterarm.
> 
> Mein Meister hat mich dann gleich heute morgen nach Hause geschickt. War dann gleich beim Hausarzt. Nesselsucht aber auch direkt keinen Plan woher.
> 
> ...




So ein Mist, gute Besserung, viel Kraft und Geduld auch von mir ...




Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Straße gefahren und habe mich auch nicht in die Botanik geschlagen.
> 
> Bei uns hier im schwäbischen einen doofen Witz: Was ist schlimmer Lepra oder von der Albra. Letzters, Lepra ist heilbar von der Albra nicht.



Die von d'r Alb ra erkennt man schon von weitem.
Sie stehen vor und beginnen zu reden und Du verstehst fast kein Wort, selbst als Gebürtiger ...


----------



## Mausoline (27. Juli 2015)

...und Fenistil dazu wegen dem Juckreiz 

auf jeden Fall schnellste Besserung


----------



## scylla (3. August 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bei uns hier im schwäbischen einen doofen Witz: Was ist schlimmer Lepra oder von der Albra. Letzters, Lepra ist heilbar von der Albra nicht.



doch... auswandern 

gute Besserung! Der Witz ist trotzdem immer wieder gut


----------



## Schwimmer (3. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> doch... auswandern ...



He he, Meuterei auf der Bounty ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (7. August 2015)

....2. Platten in 2 Tagen. Komisch - ich hatte davor 2 Jahre lang gar keinen Platten


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. August 2015)

Hey ho, 

hier sind ja immer wieder Leute die durch einen Unfall oder Krankheit zurückgeworfen werden. 

Habt ihr das auch, dass ihr nur schwer wieder zurück aufs Bike findet? Letztes Jahr war Biken das größte für mich und seit Anfang des Jahres wo die Gesundheit nicht so recht mitspielt, finde ich nicht mehr zurück. Es ist irgendwie deprimierend aber auch zu wissen das man nach paar Kilometer schon platt ist. Hoffe das ändert sich mal wieder. 

Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich. 

Grüßle 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## swe68 (9. August 2015)

Ja, es ist schwer.
Ich war immer noch nicht auf dem Bike. Das Problem war die ganze Zeit "Sturzgefahr wegen Beckenbruch" und meine Muskulatur war auch in einem desolaten Zustand.
Was mir aber immer geholfen hat, war, dass ich als erstes zu so einer Art Kraftort gefahren bin. Das ist nicht allzu weit weg und für mich immer eine Riesenfreude, wieder da zu sein... 
Und: Setz Dich nicht zu sehr unter Druck. Dein Körper wird sich daran erinnern, was Dein Leistungsvermögen vorher war. Du fängst nicht bei 0 wieder an.


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. August 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort. also machst du Krafttraining um Fit zu bleiben. Ich bekomme den Hintern erst gar nicht hoch, egal wozu. 

Naja durch die ganzen Therapien fange ich wieder bei Null an irgendwie. Letztens war nach 10 km einfach Schluss, keine Kondition und Kraft. Letztes Jahr noch locker km abgerissen und nun das. 

Alles Gute wünsche ich dir und das du auch schnell wieder auf dem Bike sitzen wirst. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwimmer (9. August 2015)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hey ho,
> 
> hier sind ja immer wieder Leute die durch einen Unfall oder Krankheit zurückgeworfen werden.
> 
> ...




Das wird wieder besser, Du kannst auch einen "Umweg" gehen, das ist was Stephanie mit "Kraftort" gemeint hat ...
Dass es ein Ort ist an dem Du gerne bist, den Du besonders schön findest oder andere Dinge (wie Du das mit dem lecker Kochen schon machst) wie z.B. Yoga, Schwimmen, Meditation, etc.
Dann kommt, das mit dem Biken auch wieder mehr ...

Bei mir ist das auch ein Wechselspiel zwischen gar nix, viel biken und vor langer Zeit viel schwimmen ...
Beim Essen ist es doch ähnlich, zumindest bei mir, vielleicht geht das anderen auch so:
Mal kann ich von Fleisch nicht genug bekommen, dann esse ich viel Gemüse, mal sind Nudeln der Renner oder dann Kartoffeln ...

Das mit dem unter Druck setzen sehe ich auch so ... 

Des wird scho wieder ...


----------



## beuze1 (9. August 2015)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Letztens war nach 10 km einfach Schluss,



Na und?
Ich kenne mehr Leute die keine 5 schaffen würden. Mach erstmal kleine runden nur so für dich, die Lust kommt zurück und der Körper erinnert sich daran das er mehr kann.


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. August 2015)

Ich danke euch! 
Das mit dem Krafort hab ich mal mehr als falsch verstanden  
Aber vlt braucht man sowas wirklich um wieder reinzufinden.


----------



## 4mate (9. August 2015)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Krafort hab ich mal mehr als falsch verstanden


Nicht unbedingt. Es sind nicht persönliche Lieblingsplätze sondern

http://www.kraftort.org/Deutschland/Rheinland-Pfalz/rheinland-pfalz.html


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. August 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Es sind nicht persönliche Lieblingsplätze sondern
> 
> http://www.kraftort.org/Deutschland/Rheinland-Pfalz/rheinland-pfalz.html


Na das kommt mir doch bekannt vor  
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (9. August 2015)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Na das kommt mir doch bekannt vor
> Danke


Und wenn einer Dein persönlicher Lieblingsplatz ist und mit dem Rad erreichbar - umso besser


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. August 2015)

Ja das stimmt wohl auch wieder. Werde das mal in Angriff nehmen, bin grad motiviert iwie. 

Ich danke euch! *hüpft*


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2015)

Und dann denk doch nicht 5km, 10km oder noch mehr.
Fahr eine Strecke oder einen Teil davon, die dir immer Spaß gemacht hat und genieß es 
und wenns bei Regen im Matsch rumfahren ist 
Das wird wieder


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. August 2015)

Ja werde ich machen  nach Schlamm sieht es ja leider noch nicht aus, macht dann gerade Spaß, aber ich liebe den Sommer also darf dieser bleiben


----------



## Bettina (9. August 2015)

@Schranzi85 
Versuche nicht zurück zu schauen. Was du schon mal konntest etc. kann dir keiner nehmen, aber es ist nicht heute. Jetzt geht nur das, was heute  geht.  
So versuche ich zumindest jeden Tag zu denken. 
Ja, es ist deprimierend so zurückgeworfen zu sein, aber es geht wieder vorwärts und sehr wahrscheinlich auch schneller als beim letzten Mal.
Nach meiner langen Auszeit mit Chemo hatte ich mir einen betreuten Trainingsplan gegönnt. Damit ging es schnell aufwärts und es tat mir total gut. Wenn ich in einigen Wochen wieder starten darf, werde ich es ohne versuchen. Ich bin grad drei Monate ohne


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. August 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> @Schranzi85
> Versuche nicht zurück zu schauen. Was du schon mal konntest etc. kann dir keiner nehmen, aber es ist nicht heute. Jetzt geht nur das, was heute  geht.
> So versuche ich zumindest jeden Tag zu denken.
> Ja, es ist deprimierend so zurückgeworfen zu sein, aber es geht wieder vorwärts und sehr wahrscheinlich auch schneller als beim letzten Mal.
> Nach meiner langen Auszeit mit Chemo hatte ich mir einen betreuten Trainingsplan gegönnt. Damit ging es schnell aufwärts und es tat mir total gut. Wenn ich in einigen Wochen wieder starten darf, werde ich es ohne versuchen. Ich bin grad drei Monate ohne


Danke dir Bettina! 
Hört sich bei dir auch blöd an 
Aber deine Einstellung finde ich klasse, sollte man sich eine Scheibe von abschneiden. 

Wünsche dir alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> ........Ich bin grad drei Monate ohne [/USER]



Aber dafür jagt sie alle möglichen Leute steile Wege, Steige und Rinnen hoch    trotz Schmerzen


----------



## lucie (9. August 2015)

Ich möchte lösen:

Da gehts über die Dammkarhütte zum Karwendel...


----------



## Bettina (9. August 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Aber dafür jagt sie alle möglichen Leute steile Wege, Steige und Rinnen hoch    trotz Schmerzen


Schön war's  
Fehlt ja nur der Schwungarm beim Gehen....


----------



## Bettina (9. August 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich möchte lösen:
> 
> Da gehts über die Dammkarhütte zum Karwendel...


Treffer  
P.s. Es musste ein Weg sein,  der mit dem Rad keinen Spaß macht ;-)


----------



## lucie (9. August 2015)

Nette Gegend.


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> ....Fehlt ja nur der Schwungarm beim Gehen....



Bei dir


----------



## Martina H. (9. August 2015)

... an die Möchtegerntransalper - per Bike oder zu Fuss - ich verkaufe meinen 30l TransAlpin - falls jemand Interesse hat


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. August 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> P.s. Es musste ein Weg sein, der mit dem Rad keinen Spaß macht ;-)


 
Danke, das merke ich mir für den Urlaub.
Ansonsten - mir gehts wie Schranzi... und immer wieder Rückschläge.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. August 2015)

Du gibst ja aber auch nie Ruhe! Vielleicht sollte dein Mann mal deine Räder für 4 Wochen richtig wegsperren.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. August 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Du gibst ja aber auch nie Ruhe! Vielleicht sollte dein Mann mal deine Räder für 4 Wochen richtig wegsperren.


 
Saß am 11.7. zum letzten Mal auf dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (12. August 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Danke, das merke ich mir für den Urlaub.
> Ansonsten - mir gehts wie Schranzi... und immer wieder Rückschläge.


Mmmhh, dann lass dich von uns wieder etwas aufrichten und glaub mir, am Ende der Durststrecke steht ein Bier :-o quatsch,  da steht natürlich ein Bike  


Das hoffe ich zumindest ;-)


----------



## Schwimmer (12. August 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Saß am 11.7. zum letzten Mal auf dem Rad.



... das wird auch wieder anders, das Leben verläuft nicht immer geradeaus und stetig aufwärts ...
... Du bist das Maß der Dinge, nicht weil der oder die das macht, kann oder vorgibt es zu können ...
... ich bin der Überzeugung, dass man immer in sich hineninhören muss - auch beim Sport -
... das ist unser Hobby, ein sehr geiles, aber ein Hobby ... 

So, das musste jetzt raus ...


----------



## Schwimmer (12. August 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Mmmhh, dann lass dich von uns wieder etwas aufrichten und glaub mir, am Ende der Durststrecke steht ein Bier :-o quatsch,  da steht natürlich ein Bike
> 
> 
> Das hoffe ich zumindest ;-)



Das ist aber blöd hier sich zu entscheiden zu müssen, das kann man doch koordinieren:
Erst das Bike, dann das Bier ...


----------



## wildbiker (12. August 2015)

Saß das letzte Mal am 20.7. aufm Rad... Unfall... mitm Heli ins KH (11 Tage,davon 8 Tage ruhig liegen), 4 Wochen krank geschrieben... darf lt. Ärzte 3 Monate keinen Sport machen...
Das Gute, Werte i.O., fühl mich auch schon viel besser - werd aber sicher eher schon mal ne gemütliche Runde rolln...


----------



## Denzinger (13. August 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Du gibst ja aber auch nie Ruhe! Vielleicht sollte dein Mann mal deine Räder für 4 Wochen richtig wegsperren.


Das nützt Nichts, Zwangsjacke wäre da sinnvoller bei den ganzen anderen Aktivitäten, ich sag nur Gemüse 
Aber sie macht fleißig ihre Übungen  und dann wird es auch wieder gut


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. August 2015)

@wildbiker - gute Besserung, klingt ja scheußlich.
@Bettina und @Schwimmer - Danke der netten Worte. Derzeit nur Bier ohne Bike (man schwitzt bei den Temperaturen hier auch ohne Bike genug)


----------



## wildbiker (13. August 2015)

Danke, ist auch blöd... langweilig so ohne Bike...


----------



## Bettina (13. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Danke, ist auch blöd... langweilig so ohne Bike...


Ich weiß,  es ist super blöd und...  Bin jetzt seit 3 Monaten still gelegt und habe soeben Verlängerung bekommen.


----------



## scylla (13. August 2015)

Oh je, blöde Sachen muss man hier lesen ...
Euch allen dreien (@Bettina, @Lahmschnecke und @wildbiker) weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (13. August 2015)

Danke.....werdet schnell wieder gesund.

Lasst euch bei nem Unfall im Bikepark/Alpen etc. immer mitm Heli abholen, weiß nie ob man evtl. innere Verletzungen hat, ohne den würde ich  hier nich mehr sitzen (Leberriss).


----------



## Bettina (13. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Leberriss


Oh je, das ist aber übel. Gute Besserung


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Danke.....werdet schnell wieder gesund.
> 
> Lasst euch bei nem Unfall im Bikepark/Alpen etc. immer mitm Heli abholen, weiß nie ob man evtl. innere Verletzungen hat, ohne den würde ich  hier nich mehr sitzen (Leberriss).


 Gute Besserung !!!!


----------



## Mausoline (13. August 2015)

....und ich hab bei der Hitze ganz einfach keine Lust zum Biken		 "schääääm"

Euch allen Gute Besserung und viel Geduld


----------



## Perlenkette (13. August 2015)

Oh Gott @wildbiker das ist ja schrecklich!!!! Da drücke ich Dir und allen anderen Verletzten die Daumen. Da bin ich froh, "nur" krank zu sein, weil ich weiss, dass nächste Woche alles wieder ist wie vorher, auch wenn´s grade schlecht geht ;-)

Was ist denn passiert bzw. wie hast Du bemerkt, dass was Schlimmes passiert ist? Grade vor inneren Verletzungen habe ich auch immer angst, da man sie nicht immer sofort erkennt.


----------



## wildbiker (13. August 2015)

Danke wird schon wieder besser.... Alles wird gut, was einen nich umbringt macht einen nur härter..

...vom Trail runter, gebremst, am Schluss so nen Drängelgitter, bissl Angst gekriegt, wahrscheinlich noch unkonzentriert dazu, da schon ganzen Tag unterwegs, weggerutscht, überschlagen... hab nach Luft gerungen, Übelkeit/fast gebrochen, üble Schmerzen, konnte mich nicht mehr bewegen, nur noch auf einer Seite liegen, dachte erst Rippe gebrochen oder so...erst kam Notarztauto - auf Grund der Wege länger bis ins KH gedauert.. Heli angefordert..im KH rundumcheck und dank super Versorgung , leb ich zum Glück noch...

Gerade eben schon wieder aufs Rad gestiegen, kurze langsame Runde übern heimischen Hof...... *tatgut*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (13. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Oh je, blöde Sachen muss man hier lesen ...
> Euch allen dreien (@Bettina, @Lahmschnecke und @wildbiker) weiterhin gute Besserung!



Ohja ... 
... von mir auch allen gute Besserung ...


----------



## Bettina (14. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> dank super Versorgung , leb ich zum Glück noch...


Das heißt, die haben direkt per bildgebenden Verfahren gesehen dass was an der Leber ist und du wurdest operiert?
Das war dann echt eng und ganz schön viel Glück.  Pass gut auf dich auf!


----------



## wildbiker (14. August 2015)

Wurde zum glück nicht operiert, man hats aber per Ultraschall gesehen, Stufe 3 und man hätte schnippeln müssen...Daher nur strenge bettruhe/flach liegend..Werte soweit i.O. Geht aufwärts...


----------



## Perlenkette (14. August 2015)

Ohje, hört sich schlimm an!! Bist Du denn mit dem Bauch auf den Lenker gestürzt?


----------



## wildbiker (14. August 2015)

Ich kann mich zwar nich mehr 100%erinnern, aber denke der übern Vorbau überstehende Gabelschaft wars (neues Rad)..so schützen ja eigentlich die Rippen (nichts gebrochen).


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. August 2015)

Mann, mann, mann, die Invaliden werden immer mehr.
Alles Gute an alle Lädierten. Da können wir diese Saison wohl zwei WP-Teams "Handicap" aufmachen.


----------



## wildbiker (14. August 2015)

Darf ja offziell ab November (sofern sich da nichts ändert) wieder aufs Rad und auch am WP teilnehmen....


----------



## NiBi8519 (14. August 2015)

Gute Besserung auch von mir, hört sich echt böse an 

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende, ob auf dem Bike oder einfach beim erholen/ auskurieren.


----------



## joanna80 (23. August 2015)

..ich momentan eine dicke Sommergrippe habe.


----------



## Perlenkette (23. August 2015)

Gute Besserung! Schließe mich mit etwas ähnlichem in der 2. Runde an  ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (23. August 2015)




----------



## Sickgirl (27. August 2015)

Mir ist auch was doofes passiert: ich habe ein Schaltwerk bei eBay verkauft und der Käufer hat absolut keine Ahnung. Er schreibt mich an das irgendeine Halterung zur Befestigung fehlt. Nach ein paar Mails kommt raus, das er das Schaltauge meint. Fehlt nur noch das er den kompletten Rahmen mit dazu will.


----------



## Schwimmer (27. August 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mir ist auch was doofes passiert: ich habe ein Schaltwerk bei eBay verkauft und der Käufer hat absolut keine Ahnung. Er schreibt mich an das irgendeine Halterung zur Befestigung fehlt. Nach ein paar Mails kommt raus, das er das Schaltauge meint. Fehlt nur noch das er den kompletten Rahmen mit dazu will.



Wie war das mit dem Thread: "Frauen beraten Männer" ...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. August 2015)

War gestern: Letzte Tour am letzten Urlaubstag mussten wir abbrechen - Sturz an ner Stelle, die ich zuvor zweimal ohne Probleme gefahren war - Knöchel blau


----------



## Martina H. (31. August 2015)

...shit


----------



## HiFi XS (2. September 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> War gestern: Letzte Tour am letzten Urlaubstag mussten wir abbrechen - Sturz an ner Stelle, die ich zuvor zweimal ohne Probleme gefahren war - Knöchel blau


Hoffentlich geht es dir aber bereits besser!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. September 2015)

Jepp, geht schon besser. Vielleicht hätt ich die Runde zu Ende fahren können, aber ich wollte auf Nummer sicher gehen, weil ich wusste, dass noch ein SChiebestück bergauf und ein sehr ruckeliger Trail bevorstanden. 
Bin gestern aber schon ne kleine "Reha-Runde" gerollt - wenig Höhenmeter und Wurzeln nur sanft drübergerollt, ohne Vollgas. Bis zum Ladies Treffen bin ich wieder voll einsatzfähig


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. September 2015)

...weil ich krank bin! Zum ersten Mal seit 3 oder 4 Jahren hat es mich mal wieder erwischt: doofe Halschmerzen... und weil ich schon so lange keine richtige Erkältung mehr hatte, fühle ich mich deshalb wirklich richtig krank!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. September 2015)

Dann schnell gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (6. September 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/liebe-stephanie.767157/


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. September 2015)

Danke für die Verlinkung 
Das macht mich jetzt wirklich sehr traurig, ich hoffe sie konnte in Frieden gehen.


----------



## Mausoline (6. September 2015)

Ich hatte so gehofft für Stephanie, ich bin auch unendlich traurig


----------



## Votec Tox (11. September 2015)

Es ist sehr traurig, sie wird hier nicht mehr schreiben,
auch wenn ich jedes Mal mit Bangen vorsichtig ihre Nachrichten las,
so hat sie selbst in den schlechtesten Nachrichten noch Hoffnung gesehen oder andere Menschen getröstet,
was für eine Stärke!
Die eigenen Probleme wurden dabei ganz klein.
Mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## Tesla71 (11. September 2015)

Habe es auch gerade erst gelesen. 

Das ist so traurig. 
Ich hatte immer gehofft, daß sie es schafft. Drücke immer jedem, der den Kampf aufnimmt, die Daumen. 
Auch hier hat es leider nicht geholfen.


----------



## black soul (13. September 2015)

könnt ihr mich bitte mal aufklären wer gemeint ist ? ich hoffe doch nicht die, die mir grad einfällt.
bitte als pn. gruss bs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (13. September 2015)

* Liebe Stephanie! *
*Ikosa, 6. September 2015 *
*... 2 3*


*In eigener Sache: Mach es gut, Stephanie*
IBC Redaktion
10. September 2015
26 Kommentare


----------



## murmel04 (14. September 2015)

1. Arbeitstag nach dem Urlaub und dem genialen LO.
Alleine das ist schon schlimm genug.
Noch schlimmer ist aber die Nachricht das unser Chef gestern gestorben ist .


----------



## wildbiker (15. September 2015)

Zuhause ausgesperrt, Freund Schlüssel runtergeworfen, aufgefangen und voll in die am Haus stehende Agave gegriffen... keine Schmerzen, aber Hauseingang sah aus wie nachm Massaker...

Dieses Jahr is auch mein Chef nach langer Krankheit gestorben... Schade, war ne tolle Zeit..


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Oktober 2015)

Ergebnisse des zweiten Langzeit-EKGs abgeholt. Sieht nicht gut aus, Zustand hat sich verschlechtert (für die Erkenntnis hätte ich es nicht gebraucht, das merke ich auch so). Verdammt, nachdem das erste Langzeit-EKG so gut aussah. Zum Kammerflimmern (wieder mal) gesellen sich jetzt noch Vorhofflimmern, Doppelpuls und kurze Herzstillstände, da der Sinusknoten nicht mehr so recht will.
Ich soll wieder stationär in die Klinik, zum Glück haben sie sich noch nicht gemeldet, so hoffe ich, dass mir noch etwas Zeit bleibt um noch ein paar Dinge zu erledigen.
By the Way, wenn jemand noch ein Racefully mit Rohloff in 16" möchte, melden. Am besten über PN. So lange ich noch in der Lage bin, melde ich mich. Soll einfach nur in gute Hände, ohne finanzielle Interessen. Müsste aber selbst abgeholt werden.


----------



## lucie (6. Oktober 2015)

Drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2015)

Mist! Ich drücke auch beide Daumen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Oktober 2015)

Alles Gute, Chaotenkind! Ich drück dir auch beide Daumen ganz fest!


----------



## Bettina (6. Oktober 2015)

Sch*** 
Meine Daumen sind auch gedrückt. Ich hoffe, es gibt bald bessere Nachrichten. LG


----------



## murmel04 (6. Oktober 2015)

Von mir auch, viel viel Daumendrück


----------



## wintergriller (6. Oktober 2015)

Auch von mir gute Besserung und ausgiebiges Daumendrücken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. Oktober 2015)

.. halt die Ohren steif...

... behalt die Nerven und die Räder...

Ich denk an Dich,  alles Gute


----------



## Tesla71 (6. Oktober 2015)

@Chaotenkind - ich drücke Dich (virtuell) ganz fest. 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Perlenkette (6. Oktober 2015)

Von mir ebenfalls Gute Besserung und Alles Gute!


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich wünsche Dir auch schnelle gute Besserung!
Ich drück' Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Bea5 (7. Oktober 2015)

@Chaotenkind 

ach Du sch.... 

alles Gute, ich denk an dich


----------



## beuze1 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ein Chaotenkind schafft das


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Oktober 2015)

Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die guten Wünsche. Mein Kardiologe hat wg. akuter Lebensgefahr sofort ne Notfalleinweisung für die Klinik ausgestellt, aber ich will da nicht so unangemeldet aufschlagen, denn machen können die jetzt eh nichts, außer mich überwachen. Da die Baucharterie das letzte Mal mit einem Kollagenring verschlossen wurde, muss mindestens 3 Monate gewartet werden, bis man sie wieder anschneiden darf für eine EPU. Und 6 Wochen dort rumliegen will ich nicht (ich telefoniere seit Tagen dem Sekretariat vom Prof. hinterher wg. einem "normalen" Termin in der Rhytmologie). Es ist ohnehin noch nicht klar, ob eine weitere EPU was bringt, denn unbegrenzt veröden geht auch nicht. Ich habe allerdings immer mehr den Verdacht, dass die Außentemperaturen einen Teil zu den Problemen beitragen. Es ging wieder los, als es kälter wurde, genauso wie es letztes Jahr anfing.
Naja, jetzt gehe ich nur halbtags arbeiten, mehr packe ich nicht, aber so baue ich wenigstens meinen Überstundenberg ab. Ansonsten Ball flachhalten, Winterpokal knicken, Räder streicheln....


----------



## beuze1 (9. Oktober 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> wg. akuter Lebensgefahr... nur halbtags arbeiten, mehr packe ich nicht,



Denk drann, der Friedhof ist voll mit Leuten die so unverzichtbar waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2015)

deine Einstellung ist prima, lass dich nicht unterkriegen 



beuze1 schrieb:


> Denk drann, der Friedhof ist voll mit Leuten die so unverzichtbar waren



ich glaub, Chaotenkind ist an ihrer Arbeitsstelle deutlich sicherer aufgehoben als zu Hause


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ... ich glaub, Chaotenkind ist an ihrer Arbeitsstelle deutlich sicherer aufgehoben als zu Hause



... und am sichersten im Krankenhaus ... 

Ich hab' da jetzt ein bisschen nachgelesen und mir wurde da leicht schwindelig ...   

@Chaotenkind: Ich verstehe ja vollkommen, dass sechs Wochen Kh alles andere als prickelnd ist, aber die Alternative ist, dass Du umkippen kannst und dann ... 
Denke doch bitte nocheinmal ausgiebig darüber nach ...


----------



## Bettina (9. Oktober 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Räder streicheln....


Und 


scylla schrieb:


> ich glaub, Chaotenkind ist an ihrer Arbeitsstelle deutlich sicherer aufgehoben als zu Hause


Das hieße ja mit dem Rad zur Arbeit 

Ich hoffe dein Optimismus zahlt sich aus und dein Kardiologe ist zu ängstlich. Alles Gute und hör auf dein Gefühl.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Oktober 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind: Ich verstehe ja vollkommen, dass sechs Wochen Kh alles andere als prickelnd ist, aber die Alternative ist, dass Du umkippen kannst und dann ...




.. kippst Du um, wenn Du Auto fährst, wenn Du Rad fährst, wenn Du alleine zu Hause bist, wenn Du schläfst, oder bei anderen Situationen - und dann ist die dringend benötigte Hilfe eben nicht - oder nicht rechtzeitig -  da...

Am Ende ist es Dein Leben, Dein Bauch, Dein Herz, Deine Entscheidung, dass ist richtig - aber bitte versteh, dass sich Andere um Dich sorgen und Du sie wohl oder übel mit  Deiner Entscheidung in Situationen bringen könntest, die weder Du noch Andere möchten, die weder Du noch Andere verantworten können...


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Oktober 2015)

Liebe @Chaotenkind pass bitte gut auf dich auf. Ich drucke dir ganz fest die Daumen und ich will bald wieder dein Chaoten-Lächeln sehen! 

HiFi


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo @Chaotenkind  ich drück dich und die Daumen
Vielleicht lässt du dich doch lieber in der Klinik umsorgen 
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Oktober 2015)

Klinik erreicht. Nächste Woche Freitag bin ich dort in der Rhytmologie für ein paar Tests. Ambulant (nehme aber sicherheitshalber Übernachtungsgepäck mit, falls es mich dabei umhaut). Dann schaun mer mal.
Mein Organismus erholt sich langsam von der letzten Attacke, so bin ich mittlerweile wieder ganztags im Dienst, natürlich nur drinnen. Mir tut Beschäftigung und wenigstens etwas Bewegung besser, als rumliegen und warten (habe mir aber schon mal einen Stapel Bücher besorgt). Ich komme mit dem ständigen Gejammer der meisten anderen Patienten im KH halt auch nicht klar, während der derbe Humor meiner Kollegen mir gut tut. Eben fragte mich einer, was ich beerdigungstechnisch geplant hätte, wenn an dem Termin nächste Woche was schief geht. Sie könnten mich ausstopfen und in die Vitrine im Eingangsbereich stellen.
Aber sie haben auch ein Auge auf mich. Sicherheitshalber habe ich dennoch den Hinweis gegeben, dass ich kleiner und dünner bin. Wenn sie bei der HLW meine Rückenwirbel spüren, drücken sie zu tief.


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2015)

Dein Humor gefällt mir 
Für die Ausstopf-Nummer solltest du vielleicht noch deine Wunsch-Körbchengröße angeben  
Aber lass das ja bleiben, du kommst nicht gut in einer Vitrine! Die Daumen sind weiterhin gedrückt!


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Für die Ausstopf-Nummer solltest du vielleicht noch deine Wunsch-Körbchengröße angeben


 
Mach ich gleich. Der Kollege ist noch in der Nähe.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2015)

Na, du bist drauf    Aber der Tipp mit der Körbchengröße ist echt gut  Alles Gute für die Tests! Wenn du dort länger bist, solltest du über die Anschaffung eines Kindle nachdenken, sollst ja sicher nicht schwer tragen und da passen viele Bücher rein


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Oktober 2015)

... heiliger Bimbam ...
Alles Gute von mir und ich drück' Dir die Daumen


----------



## Principiante (17. Oktober 2015)

Leider ist am Montag mein Papa verstorben und ich bin jetzt Waise. (im Juni ist meine Mutter gestorben)
Ich hatte seit 15 Jahren fast keinen Kontakt mehr, aber bleiben ja trotzdem irgendwie die Eltern.
Ist schon ein doofes Gefühl...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2015)

Ist schon schade. Jetzt mach dir bloß keine Vorwürfe, wegen des geringen Kontakts, so nach dem Motto:...hätte ich doch, so lange sie noch da waren...

Ansonsten: die nächste Aufheiterungsrunde der Kollegen heute Mittag:
>Sag mal, gibt es für nen implantieren Defi auch ne Fernbedienung zum Auslösen?<
>Äh, nee, wozu das denn?<
>Das wäre doch witzig, wie du plötzlich hochspringst, wenn ich auf den Knopf drücke.<
>Ey Alter, dass tut richtig weh!<
>Das glaube ich, dass mir das richtig weh tut, wenn du mir anschließend eine scheuerst. Aber das wäre es mir wert.<
>Wer euch hat, braucht keine Feinde.<
>Galgenhumor!<

Aber was waren sie am Samstag doch so nett. Komme auf den Hof geschlappt, sind sie am Turm am Aufräumen nach verschiedenen Abseilübungen und Hakenleiter steigen.
>Mist, Hakenleiter wollte ich schon lange wieder mal machen. Jetzt, wo ich nicht darf, ist es auf dem Dienstplan.<
>Ok, wir steigen extra nochmal für dich komplett hoch und wieder runter.<

Sie waren anschließend wirklich durch und nass wie gebadete Mäuse. Und ich fand es total lieb.


----------



## Waldkatze (19. Oktober 2015)

Meinen großen Respekt davor, daß Du Dir Deinen Humor bewahren kannst und nicht in der dunklen, grauen Abwärtsspirale hängst.

Der Defi vom NA oder die AED Vollautomaten an öffentlichen Einrichtungen haben soviel Power, daß es weh tut und der Körper deutlich zuckt. Aber bei einem implantierten Gerät hüpft man zum Glück nicht jedes Mal rum, wenn er auslöst. Deutlich niedrigere Energie-Impulse. Keine Sorge.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Rückenwind.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Oktober 2015)

@Chaotenkind: Deine Leute haben echt nen Humor  Ich finds gut, und wenn es Dir guttut, dann ist es erst recht gut.
Auch von mir toi - toi - toi und nur das Beste!


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Oktober 2015)

Danke für den Rückenwind!

Kurzes Update. War letzten Freitag eigentlich nur zur Kontrolle in der Rhythmologie im KH. Haben mich spontan dort behalten um ein paar Medikamententests in Verbindung mit Belastungs-EKG zu machen und auch zu schauen, ob eine erneute EPU noch vertretbar ist.
Gestern Abend habe ich die ungastliche Stätte erst mal verlassen, kriege für irgendwann im November einen Termin für "unters Messer" geschickt. Letzer Versuch, weil unendlich geht nicht. Da ich jetzt nach jeder EPU ein Rezidiv hatte, konnten sie mir allerdings keine großen Hoffnungen machen. Naja, das war beim letzten Mal auch nicht anders. Jetzt bin ich daheim, da ich den Ball bis dahin extrem flach halten soll. Sie möchten keine Mitteilung bekommen, dass ich kurz vor dem Termin ins Gras gebissen habe (ja klar, so kurzfristig können sie ihn dann auch nicht mehr an jemanden anderes vergeben).
Hätte auch dort bleiben können, aber da hat man echt keine Ruhe. Nachdem ich die ganze Zeit bei dem ständigen Gewusel und Gepiepse so gut wie kein Auge zubekommen hatte, wollte ich nur noch weg. Durch die jahrelangen nächtlichen Alarmierungen bin ich mittlerweile so Geräusch- und Lichtempfindlich, dass ich bei der geringsten Störung schlagartig wach werde, mit entsprechend hohem Puls. Selbst Ohrstöpsel dämpfen dort nicht genug. Anschließend ist man so wach, das man nicht wieder einschlafen kann. Außerdem muss ich versuchen, mich bis zum OP-Termin ein wenig aufpäppeln. Alle Hosen rutschen mittlerweile, teilweise brauche ich sie zum anziehen nicht einmal mehr aufmachen. Und dort wo tagelang die Elektroden für die Überwachung geklebt waren, ist die Haut ordentlich entzündet. Besser das kommt in Ordnung, bevor ich wieder einrücke. Denn da wird man ja zwangsläufig an den gleichen Stellen wieder zugepflastert.
Aber letzte Nacht und heute den halben Tag endlich mal ordentlich ausgeschlafen.

Ich habe mir übrigens fest vorgenommen, wenn alles gut geht, werde ich nie wieder übers Wetter maulen, mit Freuden bei Sauwetter biken gehen und anschließend auch freudig das Bike putzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2015)

Mensch Chaotenkind, ich drück dich ganz ganz fest, natürlich nur so, dass dir nix passieren kann.
Hat denn sonst niemand ne andere Idee dir zu helfen, so ein Mist.
Erhol dich gut und lass dich gut versorgen daheim  ich würd dir jeden Tag nen Kuchen backen, damit du wieder in deine Hosen paßt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Oktober 2015)

Pass auf Dich auf! 
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen! Im Daumen drücken bin ich echt gut!!!


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Oktober 2015)

... ja, pass bloß gut auf Dich auf ... 
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und drücke Dir die Daumen   

... und Bike putzen und Sauwetter sind fantastisch


----------



## Bettina (29. Oktober 2015)

@Chaotenkind 
Ich hoffe,  du schaffst es dir daheim mal ein Poelsterchen zuzulegen.  das kannst du mit Sicherheit gut gebrauchen.  
Waere ein neues Herz eigentlich eine Alternative? 
Ich drück dir die Daumen und freue mich dann mal auf eine gemeinsame Schlammausfahrt!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. Oktober 2015)

Chaotenkind, ich hab schon auf eine Meldung von Dir gewartet.
Das KH zu verlassen war sicher eine gute Idee. Laß Dich zuhause verwöhnen und aufpäppeln.

Und seit ich hier mitlese jammer ich auch nicht mehr übers Wetter oder über meinen Rücken. Man bekommt irgendwie eine gewisse Demut vor dem Leben.


----------



## Waldkatze (29. Oktober 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind
> Waere ein neues Herz eigentlich eine Alternative?



Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hat Chaotenkind primär eine Störung des Reizleitungssystems und nicht der Auswurf- bzw. Pumpleistung.
Eine HTX ist eine sehr aufwändige OP und die Patienten müssen anschließend über einen langen Zeitraum Immunsuppressiva nehmen, damit der eigene Körper, das fremde Organ nicht abstößt.
Außerdem muß man bei Eurotransplant gelistet (lange Wartezeit) und das Spender-Organ muß absolut kompatibel sein (Blutgruppe, Antikörper, etc).
Leider ist in Deutschland die Bereitschaft, einen Organspenderausweis zu haben oder sich mit diesem Thema zumindest mal Auseinanderzusetzen, suboptimal.

@Chaotenkind:
Deine Entscheidung nach Hause zu gehen, kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. 
Ich wünsche dir, daß du dort ganz viel neue Energie sammeln kannst.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (29. Oktober 2015)

... Ich liege hier nun im Krankenhaus. Immer wieder Schmerzen gehabt im Sprunggelenk nachdem ich mal umgeknickt bin. 
OP soweit gut überstanden. Etwas Knorpel beseitigt, den verfranzten Knochen begradigt und es war eine Gelenkhautfalte eingeklemmt. 
Der Doc meine nur sowas muss doch weh tun. 
Hab beschlossen nun mal bis morgen zu warten bis ich frage ab wann ich wieder biken darf


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2015)

Gute Besserung 
und guck du auch, dass du so schnell wie möglich raus kannst


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (29. Oktober 2015)

Danke. Hoffe ich komme spätestens am Samstag raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung ... 
... was lange währt, wird dann auch erkannt ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. November 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind
> Waere ein neues Herz eigentlich eine Alternative?


 
Nee, wie Waldkatze richtig gesagt hat, habe ich keine Probleme mit der Herzleistung. Die liegt über 100% (wenn man die altersgerechten Normwerte zu Grunde legt). Ich darf die allerdings derzeit nicht abrufen.
Davon abgesehen habe ich ja, was Implantate angeht, ne generelle Kopfsperre. Sie können alles von mir haben, aber rein kommt bei mir definitiv nichts. Weder natürlich, noch künstlich.

Momentan geht es mir recht gut. Die Drogen sind seit Sonntag wohl draußen, zumindest spüre ich seitdem nicht mehr 24 Stunden am Tag meinen Herzschlag. Den einzigen Vorteil den das hatte war, dass man keinen Puls fühlen musste, sondern nur mitzählen brauchte. Ich substituiere seit ich raus bin wieder mit Kalium und Magnesiumsalzen, nach Vorgabe meines Kardiologen. Den Kalziumantagonisten können sie sich sonst wohin stecken, es wurde damit definitiv schlimmer, abgesehen von noch so einigen anderen Nebenwirkungen. Ich war mit dem Zeug so dermaßen neben der Spur, dass ich mich nicht einmal so weit konzentrieren konnte, es dem Doc im KH zu erklären.

Das Beste ist, ich kann jetzt auch wieder normal essen. Es gehört wohl mit zu den Nebenwirkungen des ACE-Hemmers, dass man nur mit Mühe etwas an Nahrung runterbringt (und genauso mühevoll wieder raus).
Deshalb gab es heute lecker Pasta (noch aus Italien mitgebracht) mit selbst gemachter Tomatensauce.
Vorher 3 km stramm zum Doc gelaufen und auf dem Rückweg mein AM vom Ölwechsel abgeholt. Das stand sich in der Werkstatt schon die Reifen platt. Da es von dort aus bis zu mir nur eben bzw. bergab geht dachte ich, das es die 2,5 km schon gut gehen wird, wenn ich im Schneckenmodus bleibe. War auch so.
Nächste Woche will ich wieder zum Dienst, Ablenkung durch die Kollegen ist dringend erforderlich. Mir fehlt die obligatorische Verabschiedung zum Dienstende: "bleib im Rhythmus".

Und allen anderem Maladen: gute Besserung, alles nur eine Frage der Zeit. Ich geh jetzt mal bei Kalle N. auf der Homepage vorbei...


----------



## Schwimmer (2. November 2015)

@Chaotenkind:

 
Ich drücke Dir alle Daumen ... 
Haben die denn einen Schimmer bezüglich der Ursache(n)?
Hmmm, lecker, war bestimmt ratzfatz weg, wenn der Appetit wieder da ist ...    
Uuuh, da wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß, deren Homepage ist neu gestaltet ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. November 2015)

Ursache unbekannt. Gehöre wohl zu den ganz wenigen, die so was kriegen, ohne dass es einen unmittelbaren Auslöser gibt. Alles abgeklopft. Keine Elektrolytentgleisungen, Schilddrüse ok, keine Durchblutungsstörungen, keine koronare Herzerkrankung, Herzkranzgefäße absolut sauber, keine akute, chronische oder ausgeheilte Herzmuskelentzündung. Der Stromunfall vor über 30 Jahren sollte auch ausscheiden, das stumpfe Thoraxtrauma ist auch schon 6 Jahre her, Überanstrengung beim AX letztes Jahr unwarscheinlich. Im MRT waren keine Vernarbungen zu sehen, welche nicht auf die erste EPU zurückzuführen gewesen wären und an diesen Stellen waren auch keine VTs auslösbar. Also quasi kerngesund.
Bleibt ggf. eine genetische Komponente. Das dauert Wochen, bis man das Ergebnis bekommt, ändert jedoch nichts an der Therapie. Wäre nur fürs Wissen. Habe ich mir daher, nach Rücksprache mit den Ärzten, geklemmt.

Gestern den Termin für EPU "die Dritte" bekommen. 19.11. Aufnahme, 20.11. OP, so der Plan. Hoffentlich kriege ich wieder den Prof. vom letzten Mal. Der hatte ordentliche Mucke im EPU-Labor aufgelegt. AC/DC und so.

Montag gehe ich erst mal wieder zum Dienst bis zum 18.11.. Den Kollegen zumindest schreibkrammäßig noch ein wenig unter die Arme greifen. Momentan steppt mal wieder der Bär, ein Teil der Mannschaft ist für Asyl abkommandiert und der Rest muss sehen, wie er das laufende Geschäft geregelt bekommt.

Und ja, das ION-GPI ist genau das, worauf ich gewartet habe, seit Pinion auf dem Markt ist. Muss nur klären, wie die Maße in XS sind. Die fehlen nämlich auf der Technikseite. Und ich will 26", nicht 27,5". Notfalls halt Tailormade. Aber damit warte ich bis ich weiss, wie erfolgreich die Medici waren. Also bis mindestens Ende Februar 2016.


----------



## Bettina (6. November 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Aber damit warte ich


Das Sparschwein wird es dir danken 
Und damit das was wird, veranstalten wir wieder gemeinsames Daumendrücken 
Bleib standhaft, viele Grüße
Bettina


----------



## Perlenkette (6. November 2015)

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. November 2015)

(beide Daumen und die großen Zehen dazu)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. November 2015)

Halt die Ohren steif, alles Gute für die OP! Würd mich freuen, wenn man sich mal wieder auf einem LO-Treffen sieht! Ich drück dir auch alle Daumen und was man sonst noch drücken kann.


----------



## Tesla71 (6. November 2015)

@Chaotenkind Ich drücke auch die Daumen!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. November 2015)

Ich drücke auch die Daumen! 
Und muss jetzt auch mal los werden, dass ich es absolut bewundernswert finde wie du kämpfst und wie du dich nicht  unterkriegen lässt!!! Hut ab...

Auch alle anderen die auf Grund von schweren Verletzungen länger außer Gefecht gesetzt sind, ich würde glaub ich im Selbstmitleid versinken und depressiv werden  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bettina (6. November 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Selbstmitleid


Hilft nicht 
Wenn was hilft, dann positiv denken und Humor 

oder 
oder...


----------



## Promontorium (6. November 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> . Zum Kammerflimmern (wieder mal) gesellen sich jetzt noch Vorhofflimmern, Doppelpuls und kurze Herzstillstände, da der Sinusknoten nicht mehr so recht will.


Für was hamma dann AV-Knoten, His-Bündel, Tawara-Schenkel, Purkinje-Fasern? Ist der AV-Knoten irgendwie mitgeschädigt? Die sollen, falls nicht, mal Gas geben - schönen Gruß an die Ersatzbank, Mann Mann Mann!!!

Drücke Dir ebenfalls die Daumen, daß sich alles zum Guten wendet!


----------



## Schwimmer (6. November 2015)

Ich drücke Dir auch ganz fest die Daumen


----------



## sommerfrische (7. November 2015)

Auch von mir alles Gute und kräftiges Daumendrücken!
Martina


----------



## Aninaj (8. November 2015)

Hallo Chaotenkind,

ich war bisher nur stille Mitleserin, möchte dir nun aber alles Gute für die weitere Behandlung wünschen. Ich finde es bewundernswert wie offen und positiv du mit deiner Erkrankung umgehst und werde versuchen mir daran ein Beispiel zu nehmen! Ich drücke die Daumen, dass sich alles zum Guten wendet und du im nächsten Jahr mit deinem Traumbike die Pisten zurückerobern kannst.

Janni


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. November 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> ... Purkinje-Fasern...


 
Das sind die Drecksdinger, welche die meisten Probleme machen. Nee, AV-Knoten, HIS-Bündel, ect. funktionieren top.

So, jetzt kamen die lieben Kollegen mit ner Leine unterm Arm an und baten mich bei dem etwas aufgefrischten Wind auf den Hof, weil sie Drachen steigen lassen wollten....

Aber um die Stimmung nächste Woche im KH etwas aufzulockern, habe ich mir das hier bestellt:




Mal sehen, ob ich den Medici damit ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern kann. Die Kollegen fanden es schon mal witzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (12. November 2015)

Sehr geil, wo hast du das gefunden?


----------



## Schwimmer (12. November 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das sind die Drecksdinger, welche die meisten Probleme machen. Nee, AV-Knoten, HIS-Bündel, ect. funktionieren top.
> 
> So, jetzt kamen die lieben Kollegen mit ner Leine unterm Arm an und baten mich bei dem etwas aufgefrischten Wind auf den Hof, weil sie Drachen steigen lassen wollten....
> 
> ...



... pah, schön schwarzer Humor ... 
... aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: Keine Loopings, bitte ...

...bei den Medici kommt bestimmt:... zuerst der Schock und dann das Lächeln ...
... vermute ich 'mal ...


----------



## Promontorium (12. November 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das sind die Drecksdinger, welche die meisten Probleme machen. Nee, AV-Knoten, HIS-Bündel, ect. funktionieren top.




Ooooh, das ist natürlich blöd, wenn's alle mitmachen, nur der am Ende bockt. So 'n Scheiß (sorry).
Na dann, sei zuversichtlich und tue, was getan werden muß - sie werden Dir helfen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. November 2015)

Waldkatze schrieb:


> Sehr geil, wo hast du das gefunden?


 
Spread-Shirt, falls der Hinweis hier erlaubt ist. Muss man sich ziemlich durch die Motive durchwühlen, ich glaube ich hatte es unter dem Suchbegriff "Puls" gefunden. Könnte auch "Böse" gewesen sein.

Die Stoffqualität des von mir gewählten T-Shirts ist jetzt nicht berauschend, aber eine Wäsche hat es schon mal unbeschadet überstanden.


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2015)

Ich wünsch dir für die OP alles erdenklich Gute 

Du schaffst das und wir sind alle bei dir


----------



## Waldkatze (17. November 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Spread-Shirt, falls der Hinweis hier erlaubt ist. Muss man sich ziemlich durch die Motive durchwühlen, ich glaube ich hatte es unter dem Suchbegriff "Puls" gefunden. Könnte auch "Böse" gewesen sein.




Danke für die Info. Die Seite habe ich vor einigen Tagen schon entdeckt.
Dort habe ich zwar viele Shirts mit QRS Komplexen, kombiniert mit den unterschiedlichsten Motiven, gefunden - das von dir jedoch nicht.
Vielleicht kann meine "Face-Connection" aber aus deinem Foto eine Datei zaubern.

Wünsch dir stabile "P"s


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. November 2015)

Danke an Alle!

Ich mache mich jetzt mal so langsam fertig, das Elterntaxi kommt kurz nach 8 und dann geht es ab nach Bad Nauheim.
Wenn alles glatt läuft, bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Bener (19. November 2015)




----------



## wintergriller (19. November 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Danke an Alle!
> 
> Ich mache mich jetzt mal so langsam fertig, das Elterntaxi kommt kurz nach 8 und dann geht es ab nach Bad Nauheim.
> Wenn alles glatt läuft, bis nächste Woche!



Alles Gute  Du schafft das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. November 2015)

du schaffst das


----------



## Bettina (19. November 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Danke an Alle!
> 
> Ich mache mich jetzt mal so langsam fertig, das Elterntaxi kommt kurz nach 8 und dann geht es ab nach Bad Nauheim.
> Wenn alles glatt läuft, bis nächste Woche!


Alles Gute! 
Ich freue, daß ich woanders bald wieder Beiträge von dir lesen kann!


----------



## murmel04 (19. November 2015)

Du schaffst das schon, wir sind alle bei dir


----------



## scylla (19. November 2015)

Der nächste Beitrag dann bitte bei "Mein Highlight heute" 
Alles Gute!


----------



## Aninaj (19. November 2015)

Ich drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass du schnell wieder fit bist. Glaub an dich!


----------



## HiFi XS (19. November 2015)

Liebe @Chaotenkind - auch von mir alles Gute und kräftiges Daumendrücken!  May the force be with you!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. November 2015)

Alles Gute!


----------



## Schwimmer (19. November 2015)

... bis nächste Woche ...   
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und drücke Dir immer feste die Daumen


----------



## sommerfrische (19. November 2015)

Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## Promontorium (20. November 2015)

Schließe mich ebenfalls an!


----------



## Tesla71 (20. November 2015)

Bis nächste Woche dann!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. November 2015)

Ich drück dir auch alle Daumen !!





lg basti321


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. November 2015)

Tja, wie soll ich es sagen, lief nicht so gut.
Bin seit Montag wieder draußen, musste mich erst einmal sammeln, jetzt bin ich so langsam wieder in der Spur. Ab nächster Woche geht es zum "leichten Bürodienst". Für alles andere hätten sie mich im KH bereits für dauerhaft arbeitsunfähig erklärt. Einsatzdienst nie wieder. Scheisse, während ich das schreibe merke ich, dass ich doch etwas dünnhäutiger geworden bin. Verdammt, wenn beruflich so zu enden mein Ziel gewesen wäre, hätte ich auch das Studium abschließen können.

Sie haben an der altbekannten Stelle in der linken Herzkammer nochmals ausgiebig verödet. Es konnten dann noch zusätzlich drei differente VTs ausgelöst werden, diese mussten durch Defibrillation terminiert, d.h. beendet, werden. Leider gab es beim Pacemapping für diese VTs keine optimale Übereinstimmung, dann habe ich wohl noch während der Prozedur ziemlich abgebaut, so dass das Ganze nach ca. 4 Stunden beendet wurde.
"Der klinische Erfolg der Ablation bleibt abzuwarten". Das lese ich jetzt bereits zum dritten Mal, nur jetzt weiss ich, das da noch drei Stellen sind, welche mich ziemlich schnell ins Jenseits befördern können. Jetzt also erst mal abwarten und Tee trinken und wenn das nicht hilft, mit der Kanne schmeissen. Anfang Januar bespreche ich mich mit meinem Kardiologen (der Kerl ist den ganzen Dezember nicht da, was für ein Leben!), bis dahin nichts außer leichtem Krafttraining um nicht noch weiter abzubauen. Man hat es nach der Ablation mit dem nächsten Medikament versucht, ein Blutdrucksenker, welcher bei koronaren Herzerkrankungen indiziert ist (das habe ich dann daheim recherchiert). Beides habe ich nicht. Mein Blutdruck dümpelt schon so systolisch bei 90-100 mmHG und diastolisch bei 60-70 mmHG rum. Habe es versucht, extra ohne Kenntnis um welches Medikament es sich handelt und ohne Kenntnis etwaiger Nebenwirkungen um vorurteilsfrei an die Sache ranzugehen. Nach 60 Stunden ohne Schlaf, mit Übelkeit, Schwindel und Dauerkopfschmerz abgebrochen. Die Schwestern waren niedlich. Gegen sämtliche Symtome wollten sie mir "was geben". Als ob das eine Dauerlösung wäre. Ergebnis: 5 Tage KH = wieder 1 kg weniger. Also ich habe ja mal gehört, Crashdiäten gehen aufs Herz, und das Gefühl hatte ich währenddessen auch. Es stolperte mehr als jetzt. Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass sie mittlerweile aufs Geradewohl Medikamtente ausprobieren, egal ob sie indiziert sind oder nicht. Nach dem Motto, vielleicht hilft ja irgend etwas. Selbst Betablocker wurden wieder ins Gespräch gebracht, obwohl unter der damals verordneten Maximaldosierung die VTs unverändert auftraten und ich deshalb promt wieder einen Aufenthalt auf einer Intensivstation gewonnen hatte (und das war den Herren in Weiss bekannt).

Der ICD steht natürlich immer noch im Raum, sie müssen darauf hinweisen, damit ihnen kein ärztlicher Kunstfehler nachgewiesen werden kann, wenn es mich wieder aus den Söckchen wirft. Bringt bei mir hinsichtlich Lebensqualität nichts, das sagen sie selbst, hilft nur ggf. zu überleben. Tja, da habe ich ne Kopfsperre, aber nicht erst seit jetzt. Der Ausschluss u.a. dieser Therapie stand schon in meiner ersten Patientenverfügung 2002. Da sich der letzte Anfall mit VTs über 4 Stunden aus einem moderaten Belastungspuls von ca. 100 Schlägen/Min. entwickelte, kann ich mir ausrechnen, wie oft das Ding auslösen kann. Wie meinte der eine Doc so schön, bei einem Anfall haut es sie sowohl ohne, als auch mit Defi vom Rad. Na danke auch!

Während der letzten Tage habe ich mal überschlagen, wie oft in den letzen Jahrzehnten, bevor das hier losging, der Mann mit der Sense, bildlich gesprochen, vor meiner Haustür gestanden hat. Ich kam auf 6 Mal. Hatte immer so getan, als sei ich nicht da. Jetzt steht er seit dem 23.10.2014 vor meiner Terrassentür. Ich kann ja manchmal schon ein höflicher Mensch sein, vielleicht ist es diesmal an der Zeit ihn herein zu bitten, wenn er klopft.
Gestern habe ich mein Racefully in gute Hände abgegeben, das AM folgt demnächst. Helius und Steppenwolf behalte ich bis zum Ende, vielleicht ergibt sich, wenn es wieder wärmer wird, die Gelegenheit alleine auf einem illegalen Trail nochmal richtig Spass zu haben. Und sollte doch noch ein Wunder geschehen, kann ich ja mit dem ION GPI den Fuhrpark wieder aufstocken. Ne Rückfallebene muss schließlich immer da sein.

So, und jetzt werde ich mir ungeniert ne Tüte Marzipankartoffeln, ne Tüte Lebkuchen und einen großen Milchkaffee reinzwirbeln, damit der Organismus nachher beim Krafttraining was zum Verbrennen hat.

Aufstehen, Krönchen richten, weitermachen.


----------



## Promontorium (28. November 2015)

Bitte mal den lieben Gott, Dir zu Weihnachten Dein Herz gesund zu machen. Und das meine ich noch nicht mal im Spaß!


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. November 2015)

@Chaotenkind .... Mal ganz feste Drücken!! Ich hoffe das  der Tuppes sich fix, für nen paar Jahrzehnte sich freiwillig von deiner Terasse macht bzw aus deiner Sichtweite trollt Und du noch viele schöne Bikemomente haben wirst.


----------



## Martina H. (28. November 2015)

... versuch die Ohren so steif wie möglich zu halten...

... und schick den Dreckskerl in die Wüste...


... und behalt Deine Bikes - Du wirst sie noch brauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. November 2015)

Och menno, Chaotenkind, genau das hatte ich nicht gehofft zu lesen!

Behalte bitte deinen Mut und deinen Humor, und auch deine Räder! Ich bin immer noch überzeugt, dass sich alles zum Guten wenden wird. Es braucht wohl nur mehr Zeit.


----------



## lucie (28. November 2015)

Das hört sich momentan alles nicht wirklich gut an. Hatte gehofft, dass sich das Ganze vorerst zum Positiven wendet.

Laß bloß die Trassentür zu, der Kerl kann gefälligst woanders hausieren gehen. Bleib stark und lass dich nicht unterkriegen!!!
Wünsche Dir alles Gute.


----------



## sommerfrische (28. November 2015)

Auch von mir alles Gute! Ich hatte auch auf bessere Nachrichten von Dir gehofft. Lass den blöden Kerl auf der Terrasse ja nicht rein! Der schleicht sich dann hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## w69 (29. November 2015)

Liebes @Chaotenkind,

Du beeindruckst uns nicht nur durch Deinen bewundernswerten Humor, sondern auch durch eine bewegende Auseinandersetzung mit dem Tod. Lohnt es sich noch, weiter zu kämpfen?

Ich habe in Deinen Beiträgen und Fotos etwas gefunden, was mir eine Antwort gibt. Ich erlaube mir einen Repost:


----------



## Perlenkette (29. November 2015)

@Chaotenkind, ich schließe mich den guten Wünschen an. Wenn Du zwecks Ablenkung die Bücher ausleihen magst, schick´mir nochmal eine PN.

P.S. Ist heute Profilbilder- Wechseltag? Ich erkenne einige gar nicht wieder!


----------



## Bettina (29. November 2015)

Bei dem Wetter bleibt die Terrassentuer zu,  keine Frage. @Chaotenkind ich hoffe, er trollt sich davon und lässt dir noch eine schöne Zeit mit dem Ion 
Platz schaffen,  kann befreien  Hauptsache es bleibt noch was zum Spielen über!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. November 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Tja, wie soll ich es sagen, lief nicht so gut.



Sehr schade das ist . Die Daumen weiterhin drücken ich werde @Chaotenkind .








> ... Während der letzten Tage habe ich mal überschlagen, wie oft in den letzen Jahrzehnten, bevor das hier losging, der Mann mit der Sense, bildlich gesprochen, vor meiner Haustür gestanden hat. Ich kam auf 6 Mal. Hatte immer so getan, als sei ich nicht da. Jetzt steht er seit dem 23.10.2014 vor meiner Terrassentür. Ich kann ja manchmal schon ein höflicher Mensch sein, vielleicht ist es diesmal an der Zeit ihn herein zu bitten, wenn er klopft....



Halte noch ein bisserl durch. Bald kommt @VäterchenFrost. Dann friert der Sensenmann erst mal bis zum Frühling ein und du hast nur noch einen leblosen Eisblock auf der Terrasse und nichts mehr zu befürchten .








> ... Helius und Steppenwolf behalte ich bis zum Ende, vielleicht ergibt sich, wenn es wieder wärmer wird, die Gelegenheit alleine auf einem illegalen Trail nochmal richtig Spass zu haben....



Das schaffst du bestimmt @Chaotenkind . Ich wünsche es dir (unbekannterweise) von ganzem Herzen!!








> Und sollte doch noch ein Wunder geschehen, kann ich ja mit dem ION GPI den Fuhrpark wieder aufstocken. Ne Rückfallebene muss schließlich immer da sein.   .



 Find ich gut, wenn du Pläne schmiedest.



Möge die Macht stets mit dir sein und der Sensenmann noch laaaange chancenlos bleiben !!


----------



## wildbiker (29. November 2015)

was muss ich hier lesen, sind ja keine guten nachrichten....Gute Besserung..hoffe wird wieder, drücke alle Daumen, Reifen:-D ...

Gesunder hat viele wünsche, kranker nur einen..



gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2015)

Oh Mann Chaotenkind, die ganze Woche hab ich schon drauf gewartet was zu hören, aber das find ich jetzt nicht nett.
Mein Schatzi hat das Licht am Ende des Tunnels auch schon gesehn und hat sich entschieden nicht weiter zu gehn  Mit ganz wenigen kleinen Schritten ist er wieder voran gekommen...und es geht immer weiter...auch bei dir...ICH GLAUB AN DICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (30. November 2015)

Behalte den Kerl im Augenwinkel, aber lass ihn bloss nicht rein !!!
Sei bitte für die nächsten Jahrzehnte sehr unhöflich zu ihm !!!
Ich habe auch die ganze Woche an Dich gedacht, wie es Dir geht und was sie die Ergebnisse sind.
Gibt es denn noch andere Kardiologen, die Du aufsuchen kannst, denn das was Du schilderst ist ja der Hammer?!?

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute und drücke weiter feste die Daumen !!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Dezember 2015)

Tja, habe mehrere Kardies und Kliniken durch. Sie sind mit ihrem Latein am Ende, da hinter der Erregungsleitungsstörung keine Herzkrankheit als Ursache, bzw. auch sonst keine organische Ursache, steht, welche man behandelt und damit dann auch das Problem löst. Haben mich komplett auf links gewendet, quasi kerngesund von den Zehen bis zu den Haarwurzeln. Nicht mal ein eingewachsener Zehnagel oder Plattfüße. So gesund, dass die Nervenfasern, die meinen dem regulären Taktgeber dazwischenfunken zu müssen, sich nach dem veröden bis jetzt immer wieder sehr schnell regeneriert haben. Gutes Heilfleisch halt. Und unbegrenzt bruzzeln geht halt nicht, da die dabei entstehenden Vernarbungen immer wieder neue Störungen verursachen können. Mal sehen, habe am 8.1.16 wieder einen Termin bei meinem niedergelassenen Kardie zur Kontrolle. Der ist zum Glück auch noch Internist und Sportarzt. Wir hatten beim ersten Termin schnell festgestellt, dass wir am Gardasee schon auf den gleichen Trails unterwegs waren. Von daher ist viel Verständnis da und ehrliches Bemühen, mir wieder zu einem für mich lebenswerten Leben zu verhelfen. Mein Organismus muss allerdings auch mitspielen und der ist zurzeit das Problem.

Habe mir aber diese Woche so ein Wackelbrett mit ner Stange vorne und einem daran montierten Lenker bestellt, damit ich mich so ne Stunde am Tag ein wenig der Fahrtechnik widmen kann, wenn schon nicht aufs Rad komme. Hoffentlich klappt das, habe eben mal ein wenig Treppe hochwärts probiert, war nicht so prall. Also zu Fuß natürlich, heiße ja nicht lucie!


----------



## Promontorium (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsch' Dir nur das Beste!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Dezember 2015)

@Chaotenkind : Weiss jetzt grad gar nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Kerngesund klingt ja erstmal positiv, aber die Probleme sind ja trotzdem da. Voll blöd  Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Dezember 2015)

Danke an alle!


----------



## Chrige (8. Dezember 2015)

@Chaotenkind Was soll ich da schreiben? Obwohl ich nicht mehr so oft im Forum bin, denke ich oft an dich. Ich drücke dir so fest die Daumen, dass sich dein Kampfgeist ausbezahlt. Es muss doch irgendwo irgendwie eine Lösung für dich geben. Halt die Ohren steif.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (8. Dezember 2015)

@Chaotenkind 
Heute habe ich zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit (seit "swe" hier nicht mehr schreiben kann) wieder in diesen Thread geschaut 
und wünsche Dir eine wirkliche Verbesserung Deines Zustandes, einen Weg der Heilung!
Puh, ich weiß garnicht was ich schreiben soll und bewundere Deine offenen und sachlichen Postings mit stellenweise Galgenhumor,
Du hast meinen größten Respekt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Dezember 2015)

Gestern war für einen Kollegen (auch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen) und mich der endgültige Abschied aus dem Einsatzdienst. Mit großem Chef, den meisten Kollegen, Essen und "Geschenken":



 

 
Echt nett, aber das hat es nicht einfacher gemacht.


----------



## Bettina (12. Dezember 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Gestern war für einen Kollegen (auch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen) und mich der endgültige Abschied aus dem Einsatzdienst. Mit großem Chef, den meisten Kollegen, Essen und "Geschenken":


Das war bestimmt ein schwerer Tag. Da mußt du jetzt ganz schön tapfer sein. 

Du weißt ja, es geht immer weiter, wenn auch oft anders.... also tapfer sein 
Hast du schon eine Farbe für das N ins Auge gefaßt? 
Liebe Grüße
Bettina


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Dezember 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das war bestimmt ein schwerer Tag. Da mußt du jetzt ganz schön tapfer sein.
> 
> Du weißt ja, es geht immer weiter, wenn auch oft anders.... also tapfer sein
> Hast du schon eine Farbe für das N ins Auge gefaßt?
> ...


 
Ich hatte lange gekämpft um die Zusatzausbildung zu kriegen. Vor 7 Jahren hatte es dann endlich geklappt. Der Plan war, dies bis zur Rente zu machen.

Derzeit denke ich noch nicht an irgendwelche Bikekäufe, weil, macht keinen Sinn. Es fühlt sich alles nicht wirklich gut an, eher schlechter als vorher. Aber wenn, dann Rahmen in raw. Der große Rest schwarz und der Kleinkram grün elox. So ungefähr. Und ich wollte die Wasserbremse von BFO ausprobieren. Die Bremshebel dafür gibt es schon mal in grün.

Morgen gehe ich dann doch nochmal zum Dienst der Höhenrettung. Kaffeestückchen für die Jungs vorbeibringen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Dezember 2015)

Huhu Chaotenkind,



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich hatte lange gekämpft um die Zusatzausbildung zu kriegen. Vor 7 Jahren hatte es dann endlich geklappt. Der Plan war, dies bis zur Rente zu machen....



Versteh' ich, fände ich auch sehr schade. Oftmals geht eine neue Tür auf, wenn eine alte sich schließt. Ich drück die Daumen, dass es auch bei dir so ist.



> ... Aber wenn, dann Rahmen in raw. Der große Rest schwarz und der Kleinkram grün elox. So ungefähr. Und ich wollte die Wasserbremse von BFO ausprobieren. Die Bremshebel dafür gibt es schon mal in grün.



Rawrahmen find ich auch sehr schön . Und die Kombi raw-grün-schwarz sieht bestimmt klasse aus .

lg und weiterhin alles Gute

basti321


----------



## Mausoline (20. Dezember 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Versteh' ich, fände ich auch sehr schade. Oftmals geht eine neue Tür auf, wenn eine alte sich schließt. Ich drück die Daumen, dass es auch bei dir so ist.............



Denk dran, dass nicht jeder und schon gar nicht jede für so eine Tätigkeit geeignet ist und du hast 7 Jahre diese Arbeit gemacht. 
Chapeaux   

Jetzt mußt du erst wieder fit werden und dann wirst du weitersehen


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Dezember 2015)

Ein schönes, entspanntes und futterreiches Weihnachtsfest! Danke an Euch Alle!


----------



## Promontorium (24. Dezember 2015)

Dir auch ganz besonders, verbunden mit den besten Genesungswünschen. Vielleicht passiert ja heute Dein privates Weihnachtswunder, Du mußt nur fest dran glauben!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Januar 2016)

... ich seit gestern mit verrenktem (oder so) Nacken daheim hocke und nicht biken kann.
Und das nur,, weil das Auseinanderziehen vom Kabel der Helmlampe so schwer ging und der Ruck dann plötzlich zu heftig war (Helm war noch auf dem Kopf...). Klingt schon nach nam halben Darwin-Award...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (2. Januar 2016)

ich würde da ganz schnell zum doc.  mit halswirbeln ist nicht zu spassen.auch wenn du glaubst nur verrenkt.
ruck nach hinten oder nach vorne ?. du kennst sicher das wort schleudertrauma.
gruss BS


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Januar 2016)

Von so nem kleinen Ruck ein Schleudertrauma? Auf die Idee wär ich jetzt nicht gekommen... Bester Zeitpunkt zu den Feiertagen/Wochenende nen Arzt aufzusuchen... 
Wenn dann erst am Montag.


----------



## beuze1 (2. Januar 2016)

Schleudertrauma....
 Jetzt lassen wir die Kirche aber mal im Dorf, oder rennst du nach dem niesen auch jedesmal zu doc


----------



## Promontorium (2. Januar 2016)

Klassische Blockade, gibt sich wieder!


----------



## black soul (3. Januar 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Schleudertrauma....
> Jetzt lassen wir die Kirche aber mal im Dorf, oder rennst du nach dem niesen auch jedesmal zu doc


was hat niesen mit dem zu tun, was sie geschildert hat.und, nein mach ich nicht. ich hab nicht  ich fragte ob sie das wort kennt. wer das einmal mit gemacht hat, sieht das vielleicht etwas anders.
und auch ein "kleiner" ruck kann einen halswirbel verrenken.


----------



## Promontorium (3. Januar 2016)

Blockade eben mit segmentalem muskulärem Hartspann, sagte ich doch!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Januar 2016)

Zur Beruhigung - ich merk täglich Besserung, ohne Ruhigstellung, und nur eine Nacht mit Schmerzmitteln, weil ich sonst nicht gescheit liegen konnte.
Und ich hatte ja hier nicht geschrieben, um medizinische Hilfe zu bekommen (dann geh ich direkt zum Doc), sondern nur um zu jammern und Mitleid zu kriegen, dass ich nicht biken kann.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ... ich seit gestern mit verrenktem (oder so) Nacken daheim hocke und nicht biken kann.
> Und das nur,, weil das Auseinanderziehen vom Kabel der Helmlampe so schwer ging und der Ruck dann plötzlich zu heftig war (Helm war noch auf dem Kopf...). Klingt schon nach nam halben Darwin-Award...




Nimm ausnahmsweise mal Schmerztabletten, dass du dich nicht noch mehr verspannst und wenns nicht besser wird, dann zum Arzt.
Gute Besserung.

P.S. Man kann auch morgens aufstehen und auf einmal den Kopf nicht mehr bewegen, alles schon vorgekommen


----------



## Bettina (3. Januar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> .. Man kann auch morgens aufstehen und auf einmal den Kopf nicht mehr bewegen..


Genauso geht es seit heute morgen meiner LEV, gestern war noch alles i.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Januar 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Genauso geht es seit heute morgen meiner LEV, gestern war noch alles i.O.


Hoffentlich nur Frost? Mein Männlein kam auch schimpfend den Berg runter, weil der Seilzug festgefroren war


----------



## Bettina (3. Januar 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nur Frost?


Vermutlich so ähnlich. Habe sie aufgemacht, internen Zug kontrolliert, war doch noch heil  und wieder gängig gemacht. Fett rein und zu!


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2016)

... weil ich seit gestern Nacht wieder im kalten Deutschland sitze...
... weil der Rückflug ein einziges beschi§§enes Chaos war...
... weil im Urlaub in unserer Wohnung eingebrochen wurde...
...

DOOOOOOF


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Januar 2016)

Oh nein!  Viel weggekommen oder kaputtgemacht worden?


----------



## Promontorium (4. Januar 2016)

Aber Bikes noch alle da?


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Aber Bikes noch alle da?



Gott sei Dank ja. 
Die waren wohl auf Bargeld und Schmuck aus. Beides in unserem Haushalt nicht besonders reichlich vorhanden. War wahrscheinlich ein eher enttäuschender Beutezug, aber den Schaden und Ärger haben wir jetzt trotzdem. Sogar die Küchenschränke haben sie durchgewühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (4. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ... weil ich seit gestern Nacht wieder im kalten Deutschland sitze...
> ... weil der Rückflug ein einziges beschi§§enes Chaos war...
> ... weil im Urlaub in unserer Wohnung eingebrochen wurde...
> ...
> ...



oooou maaaan! beschissener geht es ja kaum...! 
guten start trotzdem ins neue jahr, es kann fast nur noch besser werden wenn die bikes noch da sind...!


----------



## Martina H. (4. Januar 2016)

... shit...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Januar 2016)

Bei uns war damals das Badezimmer das einzige Zimmer, das nicht durchwühlt wurde. Den Rest Chaos hat dann die Kripo veranstaltet, die zwecks Fingerabdrücken dann überall ihren Graphitstaub verteilt haben.
Sag mal, war bei euch dann ewig die Haustüre / Terrassentüre offen, oder hat das ein Nachbar bemerkt?


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2016)

Ein Freund der regelmäßig vorbei geschaut hat, hat es recht schnell bemerkt (innerhalb von 2 Tagen zumindest). Ohne seine Hilfe wäre es noch dümmer geworden 
Er hat uns dann auch noch im Urlaub angerufen und die Polizei gemanaged. Wir waren daher schon gewarnt was uns erwarten wird.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Januar 2016)

Gute Freunde sind echt was wert.


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Januar 2016)

Ganz schöner Mist 
Die hatten euch vermutlich schon beobachtet und dann eingebrochen als ihr in den Urlaub seid.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Januar 2016)

@scylla: So ein Mist, hoffentlich habt Ihr eine Hausratversicherung, aber es bleibt ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn Fremde die eigenen Sachen durchwühlen.
Hattet Ihr wenigstens einen schönen Urlaub? Edit: sehe gerade im WP: Was ist den "LG Radhampeln?" Hast Du einen Trialkurs belegt? Aber warum dann als "alternative Sportart"?


Und wie geht es momentan wohl Chaotenkind? Hoffentlich etwas besser!


----------



## Promontorium (4. Januar 2016)

Ach so, jetzt check ich' erst. Daheim wurde eingebrochen, nicht ins Urlaubsdomizil! 

EDIT: Ich ken' das Gefühl ja vom Sommer, wo es zwar nur der (sch***windige*) Keller war, da aber beide Räder weg. Im ersten Moment meint man, man träumt!

*windig = unsolide, fragil


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2016)

Ja, in der eigenen Wohnung in Deutschland. War etwas uneindeutig formuliert. Ich glaub auf der verträumten Insel denkt noch nicht mal jemand an Einbrechen 
Es ist in der Tat seltsam zu wissen, dass da einfach ein paar unfreundliche Gestalten bei uns durchmarschiert sind und ungestört tun konnten, was sie wollten. Irgendwie bin ich sogar froh, dass ich nicht zu Hause war  Jetzt bleibt nur absichern, dass sie es demnächst wenigstens schwerer haben. Bisher habe ich mich trotz Ballungsgebiet und Stadtnähe hier eigentlich recht sicher gefühlt, weil die Nachbarschaft hier gut ist. Nutzt wohl auch nix wenn die Typen zu clever sind, sich erwischen zu lassen.

@Votec Tox
Danke, Urlaub war prima. Wegen WP: kein Kurs, nur ziemlich viel Gestolper (also im Gegensatz zu Radfahren) und keinen blassen Schimmer von den Fahrtzeiten. Daher einfach alternative Sportarten, da ist dann auch die Zeit wurscht. LG = La Gomera


----------



## lucie (5. Januar 2016)

Gruselig, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass irgendwelche Blödköppe in meinen Sachen rumwühlen würden. 
Der Urlaub wäre für mich dann auch gelaufen, auch wenn man sowieso nichts mehr machen kann - den hätte man mir 
damit dann auch noch geklaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2016)

"Wenn du ein Problem hast, versuche es zu lösen. Kannst du es nicht lösen, dann mache kein Problem daraus."


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> "Wenn du ein Problem hast, versuche es zu lösen. Kannst du es nicht lösen, dann mache kein Problem daraus."


 
 Passt!


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> @Votec Tox
> Danke, Urlaub war prima. Wegen WP: kein Kurs, nur ziemlich viel Gestolper (also im Gegensatz zu Radfahren) und keinen blassen Schimmer von den Fahrtzeiten. Daher einfach alternative Sportarten, da ist dann auch die Zeit wurscht. LG = La Gomera


Da gibts doch bestimmt bald Bilder von Euch zu bestaunen!?! 
Und schreib doch ins WP Radfahren (dann halt jeden Tag 3 Std. oder so), denn Fahradtrial wird doch auch als Radfahren gewertet und Du bist bestimmt micht nur auf der Stelle gehüpft


----------



## Principiante (7. Januar 2016)

"...es ist ja nur eine Katze" sagen viele. Aber für uns war es ein Familienmitglied das 20 jahre und 3 Monte unser Leben begleitet hat.
Leider mussten wir unsere kleine Lotte einschläfern. Wirklich ein ganz doofer Tag...


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2016)

Mein Beileid!
Ein schwacher Trost aber... sie war 20 Jahre ein Familienmitglied und hatte in dieser Zeit sicherlich eine richtig gute Zeit bei euch. 20 Jahre ist ein wirklich sehr langes Leben für eine Katze.


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Januar 2016)

Principiante schrieb:


> "...es ist ja nur eine Katze" sagen viele. Aber für uns war es ein Familienmitglied das 20 jahre und 3 Monte unser Leben begleitet hat.
> Leider mussten wir unsere kleine Lotte einschläfern. Wirklich ein ganz doofer Tag...


Mein Beileid    Ich habe gehofft, dass die Katze sich erholen wurde Sorry Princi


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Januar 2016)

Och nee! Mein Beileid!


----------



## Principiante (8. Januar 2016)

...jaaa, echt traurig. 
Sie fehlt uns echt ganz doll.

Danke Euch!


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Januar 2016)

Auch von mir mein herzliches Beileid, 20 Jahre, da hat sie sich bestimmt bei Euch sehr wohl gefühlt.
Ich mußte damals meine Katze auch einschläfern lassen, war dabei und es war ganz furchtbar... sie war aber immerhin schon 19 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (12. Januar 2016)

Principiante schrieb:


> "...es ist ja nur eine Katze" sagen viele. Aber für uns war es ein Familienmitglied das 20 jahre und 3 Monte unser Leben begleitet hat.
> Leider mussten wir unsere kleine Lotte einschläfern. Wirklich ein ganz doofer Tag...




Fühl Dich mal gedrückt. Ich hab selbst zwei Felltiger daheim und kann mir denken wie Du Dich nach 20 Jahren fühlen musst.


----------



## Principiante (12. Januar 2016)

Jo, danke Euch.
Heute stand die Katze vor dem Haus, die hier Freigänger ist und unserer Lotte sehr ähnlich sieht. Mein Mann wollte gerade mit unserer Hündin raus und hat hinter der Eingangstür/Scheibe gewartet, das sie weggeht.
Und unsere Hündin hat hingeguckt und leise gewinselt, wollte hin, sie dachte wohl es ist Lotte. Mein Mann sagt, das war ganz traurig, sie hat richtig leise geweint. 
Sie sucht sie auch immer noch zu Hause und guckt immer lauschend unter das Bett.
Das wühlt dann wieder alles auf.
Ja, man hängt da ganz schön dran, an der kleinen Fellnase...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Januar 2016)

Ja, ich denke, Tiere trauern auch, wie wir Menschen.


----------



## Sickgirl (23. Januar 2016)

Das steht mir auch wohl bald bevor. Die Labradorhündin meiner Mutter ist jetzt 13 Jahre alt. Im Dezember hatte sie schon einen Schlaganfall, meine Mutter konnte gleich zum Tierarzt. Übernächste Woche fahr ich hoch zu meiner Mutter. Ich fürchte schon, das ich sie das letztemal sehe.

Gerade läuft bei mir auch gerade Lazarus von David Bowie. Das geht mir irgendwie auch noch nah, gerade weil er die Platte drei Tage vor seinem Tode veröffentlicht und man das Lied dann ganz anders begreift. Mich hat er lange Begleitet, meine erste Bowieplatte habe ich mit 16 gekauft, ich höre auch seit letzter Woche meine Sammlung rauf und runter.


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Januar 2016)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> ...meine erste Bowieplatte habe ich mit 16 gekauft, ich höre auch seit letzter Woche meine Sammlung rauf und runter.


 
Genau so ich... Bowie war irgendwie nur der Anfang. Leider scheint Januar, 2016 ein hartes Monat zu sein. Habe zwei Menschen, die in meinem Leben wichtig waren verloren. Unglaublich wie schnell so was gehen kann.


----------



## MrsBergziege (14. Februar 2016)

Hey, mit verlorenen Menschen kann ich zwar nicht dienen, auch wenn ich da durchaus mitfühlen kann!
Für mich ist heute ein doofer Tag, weil ich meine heiß geliebte Oakley Brille beim Biken verloren habe!
Bei dem Wetter ist sie angelaufen und da ich nix mehr sehen konnte, habe ich sie seitlich in den Rucksack gesteckt. Wahrscheinlich war es aber nicht die Seitentasche sondern nur der Verschluss vom Helmfach. Wie ich den Berg oben war, wollte ich die Brille wieder aufsetzen und habe den Verlust festgestellt. Natürlich bin ich den Berg direkt wieder runter, da war die Brille aber schon weg. Unglaublich-es waren keine 5 Minuten! Also Mädels, wenn ihr im Koblenzer Stadtwald eine knallrote Oakley Brille findet, dann denkt bitte an mich! Ich bin echt traurig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (6. April 2016)

Irgendwie hat die Post es geschafft ein Einschreiben für mich zu verschlampen, ich habe an Ostern zwei CDs bei einem spanischen Discogsverkäufer gekauft, die CDs haben es beinahe zu mir geschafft, der Zusteller hat mir am Montag auch die Benachrichtigung in den Briefkasten geschmissen.

Jetzt war ich gestern und heute in der Filliale und die können den Brief natürlich nicht finden. Sehr kooperativ waren die da auch nicht und habe jetzt bei dieser Servicenummer angerufen, die wollen da jetzt nachforschen.

Bei mir in der Arbeit gibt es zum Glück ein paar Spanisch Muttersprachler und werden einen Morgen bitte, eine Email an den Verkäufer zu schreiben.


----------



## lucie (8. April 2016)

Ich finde es echt zum Kotzen, heute morgen stand ein Rad weniger im Stall.
Den sollen die Finger abfaulen, gern auch noch was anderes!!!
Hier im Viertel wird allernaselang in Keller eingebrochen, und es werden immer nur gezielt teure Bikes verschleppt.
So langsam reicht's...


----------



## Schwimmer (8. April 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt zum Kotzen, heute morgen stand ein Rad weniger im Stall.
> Den sollen die Finger abfaulen, gern auch noch was anderes!!!
> Hier im Viertel wird allernaselang in Keller eingebrochen, und es werden immer nur gezielt teure Bikes verschleppt.
> So langsam reicht's...



Das ist ja 'mal ein richtiger Mist ... 
Das tut mir leid ...
Welches Deiner Schätzle war es denn?


----------



## Perlenkette (8. April 2016)

Ui, das tut mir auch leid! AUS Keller / Garage?


----------



## scylla (8. April 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt zum Kotzen, heute morgen stand ein Rad weniger im Stall.
> Den sollen die Finger abfaulen, gern auch noch was anderes!!!
> Hier im Viertel wird allernaselang in Keller eingebrochen, und es werden immer nur gezielt teure Bikes verschleppt.
> So langsam reicht's...



Schei*** 
Schon allein wenn einer deine verschlossenen Türen knackt und in deinen Sachen rumwühlt ist mies. Wenn er dann noch ein Fahrrad klaut, ist es das mieseste überhaupt. Ich wünsch dir, dass der Typ/die Typen geschnappt werden und das Rad wieder auftaucht, auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht hoch ist.


----------



## Tesla71 (8. April 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt zum Kotzen, heute morgen stand ein Rad weniger im Stall.
> Den sollen die Finger abfaulen, gern auch noch was anderes!!!



Argh, ich hasse so etwas.
Finger abfaulen? Nee, dem soll ganz was anders abfaulen.


----------



## Promontorium (8. April 2016)

Na, klar, der Schn**del!!!
Kelleraufbruch incl. Bike weg kenne ich von Juli 2015 auch, und bin immer noch angep***t ob meiner blöden Hausmitbewohner, die jeden Tag unten die Haustür (die nimmer von selbst ganz zufällt bzw. einrastet) nicht per leichtem Druck ganz verschließen. So kann jeder Penner rein und raus, wie's grad lustig ist - und das, obwohl ALLE wissen, was passiert ist. Dummes Pack!!!
Sorry für die Gossensprache, krieg' aber immer wieder 'nen Hals, wenn ich sowas lese!


----------



## Martina H. (8. April 2016)

... bin schon den ganzen Tag dabei dem Kerl was an den Hals zu hexen - und Ihr könnt mir glauben, Schw.... abfaulen ist dabei noch das harmloseste


----------



## lucie (8. April 2016)

Ich glaube Wohnungseinbruch ist irgendwie schlimmer, Bikeklau aber auch nicht nett.

Alles in Allem ist es "nur" etwas Materielles, was einem genommen wurde - Gesundheit ist wesentlich wichtiger.
Auch wenn ich heute morgen ziemlich gepumpt habe und mit >180er HF zur Arbeit gehetzt bin, bin ich inzwischen wieder relativ tiefenentspannt.

Danke Für Euer Mitgefühl, bin sonst keine Heulsuse, aber das mußte jetzt mal raus - jetzt geht es mir besser. 

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.

@Schwimmer - es war das Bike, was ich niiiiiemals habe wollte, das Fette...


----------



## Promontorium (8. April 2016)

Schluck... Dir möchte man aber auch nicht im Dunkeln begegnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. April 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich glaube Wohnungseinbruch ist irgendwie schlimmer, Bikeklau aber auch nicht nett.



Ich hätte genau andersrum gesagt


----------



## Aninaj (8. April 2016)

Oh, das ist aber echt mies. Ich habe auch letztens erst gelesen, dass die Einbruchszahlen steigen und schon überlegt wie ich mögliche Einbrecher am Besten davon überzeugen kann, dass es bei mir nix zu holen gibt  Bisher leider noch nix gescheites eingefallen 

Ich drück die Daumen, dass es vielleicht wieder auftaucht. Auch wenn das wohl eher unwahrscheinlich ist


----------



## Martina H. (9. April 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> chluck... Dir möchte man aber auch nicht im Dunkeln begegnen!



Ich bin total lieb - ehrlich 

Nur kommt mir bei sowas die Galle hoch, ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, das es Leute gibt, die fremdes Eigentum nicht respektieren. 

Leider gibt es immer weniger, die das tun und immer mehr, die es eben nicht tun


----------



## OldenBiker (9. April 2016)

... weil meine roten Schrauben und Bremsadapter heute kommen und ich in der Zeit arbeiten muss.


----------



## Bettina (9. April 2016)

@lucie mein Beileid,  das tut echt weh... Schon beim Lesen möchte ich am liebsten in den Keller gehen um zu schauen, ob es allen noch gut geht.  Ich hoffe,  es taucht bald wieder auf. Mir hat das damals ewig nachgegangen.  Konnte kein weißes Bike sehen/ ertragen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. April 2016)

Oh Luci, nein. Habe es eben erst gelesen. Wie sie vor nunmehr fast 20 Jahren bei mir eingebrochen sind, hätte ich alles drum gegeben, die Arschl... in die Finger zu bekommen. Hatten zwar damals mein Bike stehen lassen, aber trotzdem. Denen hätte ich erst mal die das Strahlrohr vom Wandhydranten mit der Kupplung übergezogen und dann alle Finger gebrochen. Die hätten anschließend nie wieder fremdes Eigentum angefasst.

Ich hoffe auch, dass es wieder auftaucht, vielleicht auch in Teilen, ist ja recht auffällig. Flohmärkte, Ebay, Kleinanzeigen, Radläden die gebrauchte Räder ankaufen?

So Typen dürften mir nicht im Mondschein begegnen....


----------



## Mausoline (10. April 2016)

Oh Mann, so was wär ne Katastrophe für mich


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. April 2016)

Hab's grad erst gelesen.  Ist ja total beschissen! Mein Beileid!


----------



## Aninaj (15. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. April 2016)

Was hast du denn angestellt? 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Aninaj (15. April 2016)

Wenn ich das so genau wüßte. Ich vermute es war ein Schlag mit dem Lenker auf die Kapsel im Daumengrundgelenk, als es etwas ruppiger den Weg runter ging. Tat erst am Abend weh, daher schwer zuzuordnen. Wird wohl nen Weilchen dauern, bis ich das MTB wieder artgerecht den Berg runterfahren kann... bis dahin ist schonen angesagt... jetzt, wo's langsam warm wird...


----------



## sommerfrische (15. April 2016)

Gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Aninaj (15. April 2016)

Danke euch.


----------



## lucie (15. April 2016)

Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. April 2016)

Oh nein! Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. April 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Schlag mit dem Lenker auf die Kapsel im Daumengrundgelenk



Mist. Braucht kein Mensch


----------



## Aninaj (15. April 2016)

Ist vor allem so "unspektakulär"... und dafür so ätzend langwierig. Nächstes mal leg ich mich ordentlich hin - da weiß ich wenigstens wohers kommt


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. April 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ... die Arschl... in die Finger zu bekommen. ...Denen hätte ich erst mal die das Strahlrohr vom Wandhydranten mit der Kupplung übergezogen und dann alle Finger gebrochen. ...


Geht doch nix über eine gesunde Selbstjustiz... 

Krass, wie krank! Aber sich über Diebstahl aufregen.


----------



## scylla (15. April 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Geht doch nix über eine gesunde Selbstjustiz...
> 
> Krass, wie krank! Aber sich über Diebstahl aufregen.



du schaffst es aber sonst schon noch, zwischen Fiktion und Realität zu unterscheiden? Regst du dich auch so auf, wenn du im Kino einen Film schaust?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. April 2016)

Ich finde solche Gewaltphantasien schon höchst therapiebedürftig.


----------



## scylla (15. April 2016)

Wie schön, dass du das kundgetan hast. Du fühlst dich jetzt sicher sehr erleichtert


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. April 2016)

Duldung ist Zustimmung. Von daher: ja.


----------



## Schwimmer (15. April 2016)

Gute Besserung auch von mir ...


----------



## pacechris (16. April 2016)

...weil ich schon die dritte woche in folge leicht geschwollene Mandeln habe


----------



## Schwimmer (16. April 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> ...weil ich schon die dritte woche in folge leicht geschwollene Mandeln habe



... dann solltest Du nach der Ursache suchen (lassen) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (16. April 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... dann solltest Du nach der Ursache suchen (lassen) ...


Am Dienstag Termin beim Doc, ich weiß hätte ich früher soll wahrnehmen


----------



## daproblem (16. April 2016)

... die Pike eingeschickt werden muss und somit ballern die nächsten Wochen ausfällt.


----------



## murmel04 (22. April 2016)

Ich das Gefühl habe das es Zeit wird mich mit meinem weiteren berulichen Werdegang zu beschäftigen.

Eigentlich dachte ich mal, ich wäre angekommen, aber irgendwie zeigen die letzten Monate das es nicht so ist, oder ich bilde es mir nur ein....


----------



## Sickgirl (25. April 2016)

Mich hat heute mal wieder die Bahn genervt. Ich wollte heute morgen mit dem Rad per Zug von Saarlouis zurückfahren. Kurz vor Kaiserlautern stoppte der Zug und wir saßen eine halbe Stunde fest. Die Ansage vom Zugführer ziemlich unklar. Ein paar Mitfahrer haben gleich ihre Smartphones gecheckt, da stand schon was von 60 Minuten Verspätung.

Dann die Durchsage: der Zug setzt die 100 m zum nächste Haltepunkt zurück und wir müssen in den Schienenersatzverkehr umsteigen. Vor dem Bahnhof stand dann die ganze Menge einsam und verlassen, von Bussen keine Spur. Da ich mir eh keine Hoffnungen machte mit dem Rad da mit genommen zu werden, Garmin raus und geschaut: knapp 8 km zum Hauptbahnhof nach Kaiserlautern. Also Radschuhe angezogen und losgeradelt.

Dort angekommen erstmal meine Fahrkarte stempeln lassen, ich hatte eine Karte mit Zugbindung und der Anschluß in Mannheim war eh schon weg.

Erst sollten wir in eine Bummel S-Bahn steigen, dann kam doch noch ein RegionalExpress nach Mannheim.

Dort zum Servicepoint und nachgefragt ob der nächste IC überhaupt noch einen Radstellplatz frei hätte. Anscheinend ja, der kam dann natürlich auch schon mit 5 Minuten Verspätung. Im Radabteil habe ich gleich den nächsten Hals gekriegt, da standen drei Ebikes so Kreuz und quer das sie die restliche Radstellplätze belegt haben. Habe mich dann noch irgendwie dazwischen gequetscht.

Mit gut 135 Minuten Verspätung dann in Stuttgart, dort das Formular für Fahrgastrechte gehohkt und dann noch dort den Streß, heute streikt natürlich die SSB und es fahren keine Stadtbahnen. Zum Glück war die S-Bahn noch nicht so rammelvoll und ich durfte von Vaihingen noch 6 km heimradeln.

In 8 Tagen darf ich wieder nach Saarlouis zum nächsten Brevet, mir graust es jetzt schon.


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (28. April 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (28. April 2016)

Mädels was macht ihr alle.. Passt bloß auf den Os. Lunatus auf


----------



## Aninaj (29. April 2016)

Ratt-n-Roll schrieb:


> @Aninaj wir könnten uns die Hand geben, ich lauf jetzt schon die 3. Woche mit sowas rum, allerdings ist meins immerhin etwas filigraner
> Kleiner Sturz mit dem Ratt im Matsch, der Lenker ist rumgeschlagen und hat den Däumling nach hinten umgeknickt. Kapsel ist etwas lädiert



Willkommen im Club  Klingt ähnlich wie bei mir, nur hatte ich keinen Sturz, sondern konnte es noch "retten". Daher hab ich die Schmerzen anfangs auch nicht zuordnen können. Erst nachdem klar war, was an meiner Hand weh tut, konnte ich die Ursache ausfindig machen 

Deine Orthese schaut aber wahrlich etwas dezenter aus, als mein Bollerteil.


----------



## Promontorium (30. April 2016)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Mädels was macht ihr alle.. Passt bloß auf den Os. Lunatus auf


Warum?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (30. April 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Warum?


erlag einer partiellen Absplitterung nach einen Falling down.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (30. April 2016)

Ach so! neben dem Os lunatum können nämich ganz schnell auch mal das Os scaphoideum und das Os trapezium in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden!


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (30. April 2016)

.


----------



## scylla (30. April 2016)

Gute Besserung @Ratt-n-Roll!
(ich trau mich kaum den Smiley zu verwenden)


----------



## Waldkatze (1. Mai 2016)

Es fährt ein Kahn im Mondschein im Dreieck um das Erbsenbein - Vieleck groß Vieleck klein, am Kopf da muß ein Haken sein.
Die Eselsbrücke für die Handwurzelknochen...


----------



## Promontorium (1. Mai 2016)

Hey, da hammer aber gut aufgepasst!


----------



## Nikki173 (2. Mai 2016)

Weil ich das Commencal META HT AM CRMO 650B PURPLE 2016 haben will, und es gerade doch zu teuer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Mai 2016)

weil mich vorher einer aufm Radweg vom Bike geholt hat   

Bin mal gespannt was mir morgen alles weh tut  äußerlich gehts mir und dem Bike gut


----------



## Martina H. (2. Mai 2016)

Dreck :grr:


----------



## sommerfrische (2. Mai 2016)

Oh Mist. Stadtfahrten sind oft das Gefährlichste.

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass tatsächlich nichts Schlimnes passiert ist!


----------



## Mausoline (2. Mai 2016)

War aufm Land  is aber scheinbar genau so gefährlich.
Und ich hab den schon 100m vorher gesehn, ist mir entgegengekommen und ich seh wie der eine überholt und sich immer wieder zu der umdreht, wie wenn er sie kennt und mit ihr spricht. Hab das dann beobachtet und bin langsamer gefahren und der weiter auf meiner Seite. Der hat mich nicht gesehn, ich bin dann schon beinah auf der Böschung gefahren und hab gerufen. Dann hat er sein Vorderrad rumgerissen, ich gebremst und Richtung Acker abgedreht, aber er ist mir voll ins Vorderrrad rein und ich hab mich überbockt.


----------



## sommerfrische (2. Mai 2016)

Was für ein Idiot


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2016)

Leider keine Seltenheit.... bei uns beliebt unbeleuchtet und schwarz bekleidet nebeneinander übern fahradweg... 
Als entgegenkommender siehst du die Idioten erst extrem spät trotz gutem licht.... 
Folge ist ich weiche im dunkeln(mit entsprechender Beleuchtung und proviz weste) lieber auf die Straße aus...

UPS verlaufen bin schon wieder weg


----------



## mtbbee (2. Mai 2016)

Hauptsache Dir gehts gut, den Rest sollten die Versicherungen ausmachen: Private Haftpflicht - hört sich neuem Laufradsatz an


----------



## Mausoline (2. Mai 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> .......... Private Haftpflicht - hört sich neuem Laufradsatz an



Ich glaub nicht.......Ich werd morgen mal bei der Gemeinde anrufen wer zuständig ist, war leider wohl ein Asylant 

War ein Netter, hat auch bißle Deutsch gesprochen, hat ihm vermutlich nie einer gezeigt, wie man sich mit einem Fahrzeug verhält 
Er war wohl irritiert, weil die Frau erschrocken ist, als er sie überholte usw.(keine Klingel) Er hat sich 1000 mal bei mir entschuldigt.


----------



## pacechris (2. Mai 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Am Dienstag Termin beim Doc, ich weiß hätte ich früher soll wahrnehmen



Ursache geklärt, ich hab ne allergie. Fast 4 Wochen unnötig Pause gemacht....5Tage Cetirizin genommen, ein neuer Mensch 
Erste lange ausfahrt am Samstag war genial, gegen schluss schmerzen oberhalb des rechten Knies....quadrizepssehne überlastet, wieder Pause....keine Marathon keine CTF fahren


----------



## Aninaj (3. Mai 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ursache geklärt, ich hab ne allergie. Fast 4 Wochen unnötig Pause gemacht....5Tage Cetirizin genommen, ein neuer Mensch
> Erste lange ausfahrt am Samstag war genial, gegen schluss schmerzen oberhalb des rechten Knies....quadrizepssehne überlastet, wieder Pause....keine Marathon keine CTF fahren



Du bist dir aber schon bewußt, dass du hier im "Ladies only" Unterforum postest 

Gute Besserung natürlich trotzdem und nächstes mal nicht gleich wieder übertreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (3. Mai 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Du bist dir aber schon bewußt, dass du hier im "Ladies only" Unterforum postest
> 
> Gute Besserung natürlich trotzdem und nächstes mal nicht gleich wieder übertreiben...


Ich jammere lieber bei frauen........


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht.......Ich werd morgen mal bei der Gemeinde anrufen wer zuständig ist, war leider wohl ein Asylant
> 
> War ein Netter, hat auch bißle Deutsch gesprochen, hat ihm vermutlich nie einer gezeigt, wie man sich mit einem Fahrzeug verhält
> Er war wohl irritiert, weil die Frau erschrocken ist, als er sie überholte usw.(keine Klingel) Er hat sich 1000 mal bei mir entschuldigt.



Oh Mann, wenn's dumm kommt. Wahrscheinlich gibt's da keine Versicherung oder "Zuständigkeit". Naja, Gott sei Dank ist dir nix passiert. 
Shit happens. Abhaken.



pacechris schrieb:


> Ich jammere lieber bei frauen........



Verständlich 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Perlenkette (3. Mai 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> weil mich vorher einer aufm Radweg vom Bike geholt hat
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was mir morgen alles weh tut  äußerlich gehts mir und dem Bike gut



So ein Mist, Gute Besserung! Ich hoffe dass heute nicht das böse Erwachen kommt, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!

Private Haftpflicht ist eher nicht zuständig; der Unfallverursacher (bzw. dessen Versicherung) muss haften und für die Schäden aufkommen, wenn er die Schuld trägt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Mai 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> weil mich vorher einer aufm Radweg vom Bike geholt hat


Voll blöd! Wie geht's Dir heute? Gute Besserung.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Mai 2016)

Danke euch allen, mir gehts gut. 
Der rechte Zeigefinger ein bißchen gestaucht, paar blaue Flecken, aber der Schock hat mich heut morgen noch beschäftigt. 
Tja, wieder um ne Erfahrung reicher.

Hab mich bei der Gemeinde informiert. Die Flüchtlinge/Asylanten tragen selbst Verantwortung und haften, wie wir alle auch. Private Haftpflicht haben oder nicht haben steht jedem frei. Die Dame am Telefon sagte auch, dass hier zukünftig aber schon noch Handlungsbedarf bestehe, da vermutlich mehr "passieren" wird, z.B. Sammelversicherungen über die Kommunen. Bei Ihnen gibts sowas noch nicht. Ich soll zur Polizei gehn.

Ich werd aber den Kontakt zu so ner Flüchtlingshilfe suchen, da ich glaub, dass es sinnvoll wär Fahrkurse etc. anzubieten, sind anscheinend auch geplant.
Ich bin dann bei uns im Nachbarort noch an den Containern vorbeigefahren und da waren mind. 10 Kinder kreuz und quer auf Rädern unterwegs und vor allem ohne Helm. Die Räder bekommen Sie gespendet und dann...


In diesem Sinne "Gute Fahrt"   Mädels


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (3. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## Perlenkette (3. Mai 2016)

Gut @Mausoline, dass es Dir gut geht und Du einigermaßen gelassen bist.

Bei mir setzten heute grade passenderweise die "Nachwehen" eines kleinen, unspektakulären Unfalls von vor zwei Monaten ein. Nix "richtiges" passiert, am Unfallort waren wir alle nett . Nach einiger Zeit folgten dann doch unangenehme Gespräche mit der Versicherung, unangenehmer Schriftwechsel mit unangenehmen Rechtsanwalt der Gegenseite und heute als Clou ein äußerst unangenehmer Besuch des Unfallgegners, der dank Polizeibericht unsere Adresse kennt und auf einmal vor unserer Tür und dann im Flur stand . Sehr unangenehm!!!! Möchte ich nicht nochmal haben.


----------



## Aninaj (3. Mai 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> .. heute als Clou ein äußerst unangenehmer Besuch des Unfallgegners, der dank Polizeibericht unsere Adresse kennt und auf einmal vor unserer Tür und dann im Flur stand . Sehr unangenehm!!!! Möchte ich nicht nochmal haben.



Ohje, davor graut es mir auch. Hatte Ende letzten Jahres einen Unfall mit einem sehr unangenehmen Unfallgegner. Nachdem ich nun sogar Klage einreichen musste, um mein Recht zu bekommen, hab ich vor so einem Moment auch etwas bammel. Kann das also sehr gut nachvollziehen. Hoffe für dich, dass sich das nicht wiederholt!


----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2016)

Oooh nee, wünsch euch beiden nicht so viel Ärger und dass alles gut läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (6. Mai 2016)

.. mein heiß ersehntes Paket heute an den Absender zurück ging, mit der Begründung, Sperrgutzuschlag fehlt (Paket entspricht aber den Bedingungen für 120x60x60 sub 10 kg). Der Absender hat's mit gut Zureden heute Mittag nochmal in die Zentrale bringen lassen, aber auf meine Nachfrage bei DHL heute abend heißt es nun plötzlich es wäre nicht ausreichend frankiert (5,99 statt 8,99) und geht deswegen nun erneut an den Absender zurück... 

Dürfen die das?


----------



## Aninaj (13. Mai 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> heute als Clou ein äußerst unangenehmer Besuch des Unfallgegners, der dank Polizeibericht unsere Adresse kennt und auf einmal vor unserer Tür und dann im Flur stand . Sehr unangenehm!!!! Möchte ich nicht nochmal haben.





Aninaj schrieb:


> Ohje, davor graut es mir auch. Hatte Ende letzten Jahres einen Unfall mit einem sehr unangenehmen Unfallgegner.



Der besagte Moment ist heute (noch) nicht eingetreten, aber die Zwischenstufe ist erreicht, das Amtsgericht möchte gerne eine Zeugenaussage von mir  Frag mich echt, was in den Köpfen von so Leuten vor geht...


----------



## Mausoline (13. Mai 2016)

Oh je, viel Glück und Erfolg.  Mit Gerichten will ich nix mehr zu tun haben.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Mai 2016)

Mausi, gute Besserung! 
Sowas kann einem aber auch ohne Asylanten passieren, mich haben mal Kinder auf dem Schulweg vom Rad geschubbst, seitdem fahr ich in der Früh keinen Radweg mehr, der auf einem Schulweg liegt. Da ist die Straße sicherer. Ich hab aber damals auch nichts gemacht von wegen Versicherung, der Ellbogen ist wieder verheilt und die Jacke hab ich halt notdürftig geflickt. Weiter ist Gott sei Dank nix passiert.


----------



## murmel04 (8. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich schon seit Wochen meine meisten Wochentage nur noch gruselig sind.(Arbeitstage)

Mir aber keine wirklich Lösung des Problems einfällt.


----------



## sommerfrische (8. Juni 2016)

Das klingt arg. Jeden (Arbeits)tag sich ärgern, zehrt und vermiest das Leben. Aber manchmal passieren 'Wunder' und die Umstände ändern sich ganz plötzlich und unerwartet zum Besseren. Oder dir fällt doch noch ein 'Ausweg' ein, an den jetzt noch nicht denkst.

Trotzdem blöd, solange man drinsteckt *unbekannterweise: tröst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (8. Juni 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Das klingt arg. Jeden (Arbeits)tag sich ärgern, zehrt und vermiest das Leben. Aber manchmal passieren 'Wunder' und die Umstände ändern sich ganz plötzlich und unerwartet zum Besseren. Oder dir fällt doch noch ein 'Ausweg' ein, an den jetzt noch nicht denkst.
> 
> Trotzdem blöd, solange man drinsteckt *unbekannterweise: tröst



Danke fürs Tröst.

Ausweg im Moment nicht.
Einzig den Arbeitgeber wechseln, aber ich fürchte in den Job wird es über kurz oder lang immer darauf hinauslaufen
Der Job Frist einen auf.
Zumindest mich, dieses starre von-bis usw.

Und was anderes, mir fällt echt nix ein.


----------



## Bettina (8. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Der Job Frist einen auf


Das ist nicht gut....
Vielleicht innere Distanz lernen, so daß einen die Dummheit der Tätigkeit nicht dumm macht? 
Oder entspannt die Augen offen halten, ob es nicht doch andere Arbeitsmöglichkeiten gibt, die besser zu dir passen.


----------



## murmel04 (8. Juni 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das ist nicht gut....
> 
> Oder entspannt die Augen offen halten, ob es nicht doch andere Arbeitsmöglichkeiten gibt, die besser zu dir passen.



Ja das ist eine Möglichkeit zu der ich auch tendiere nur fällt mir zur Zeit nicht wirklich was ein wo die Reise hingehen könnte bzw wo ich mich in Zukunft sehe.
Sicher ist nur, nicht da wo ich jetzt bin.
Das macht mein Körper schon nicht mit, das zeigt er mir jetzt schon.

Ist halt alles nicht so einfach, hängt einfach viel dran so kann ich nicht sagen " bleib einfach mal daheim und orientiere dich neu".

Aber genau das müsste ich jetzt tun.


----------



## Bettina (8. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> orientiere dich


Vielleicht kommt dir ja unter den vielen neuen Eindrücken im Kurzurlaub im Chiemgau eine Idee


----------



## KaetheR (8. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ...nur fällt mir zur Zeit nicht wirklich was ein wo die Reise hingehen könnte bzw wo ich mich in Zukunft sehe.
> Sicher ist nur, nicht da wo ich jetzt bin.
> ...
> 
> Ist halt alles nicht so einfach, hängt einfach viel dran... .



ach Murmel, ich verstehe nur zu gut was Du damit meinst.

Meine Arbeit macht mir grundsätzlich Spaß (die meiste Zeit zumindest), aber die Bürosituation ist für mich unerträglich (Großraumbüro mit 70 Leuten). Sich intern auf andere Stellen zu bewerben, ist auch so eine Sache..weil bei der ein oder anderen Abteilung die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß ist, dass sie in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren auch ins Großraumbüro kommen (wir haben im Gebäude noch 1,5 Stockwerke frei). 
ich hoffe auch, dass ich nach ein paar Tagen in den Bergen eine Idee habe.


----------



## murmel04 (8. Juni 2016)

Oh je das wäre mein Untergang mit 70 Leuten in einem Büro .

Fand schon 5 schlimm genug.
Ich habe zwar ein Büro für mich alleine, bin ja in der Position auch alleine.
Dies ist meist auch ok, allerdings zaubern kann ich nicht und es geht halt nunmal immer nur ein Projekt.
Leider kapieren das manche nicht und kommen dann mit dummen Sprüchen  was macht man den ganzen Tag .

Ich sag immer wenn man mich fragt was ich heute mache " ich bin im Knast ".
So fühle ich mich auch.
Null flexibel nichtmal Zeit für Arztbesuche usw..

Kurz die Situation ist nicht befriedigend.

Ja auf eine Erleuchtung hoffe ich auch und das ziemlich schnell.

KaetheR ich wünsch dir auch viel Glück und das die Erleuchtung kommt

Vielleicht sollten wir nochmal ins Kloster gehen


----------



## KaetheR (8. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir nochmal ins Kloster gehen



Der letzte Klosterbesuch war richtig toll und der Kopf war frei.
Wann gehen wir? ich bin direkt dabei 

Danke, Murmel...ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du einen guten Weg für Dich findest.


----------



## Sickgirl (17. Juni 2016)

Ich musste heute früh den 1000er in Nordbayern leider abbrechen

Gestern Nacht in Bad Tölz hat mir eine junge Frau die Vorfahrt genommen, bin auf die Motorhaube und von da mit dem Hinter auf den Asphalt geknallt

Hatte noch Glück, die Frau war recht langsam und sie konnte gleich anhalten

Mein Rad ist auch nichts passiert und ich bin dann noch 100 km bis Prien am Chiemsee Garage. Ich habe dann Problem mit dem unteren Rücken bekommen, dazu schmerzt mir der Hintern und fahre jetzt mit dem Zug zum Startort zurück

Ich bin jetzt gut 30 Jahre ohne Feindkontakt gefahren


----------



## Mausoline (17. Juni 2016)

Gute und schnelle Besserung und das sowas nie wieder vorkommt


----------



## Bettina (17. Juni 2016)

Oh shit, gute Besserung!
und dann am besten wieder mind. 30 Jahre ohne Feindkontakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2016)

Gott sei Dank glimpflich ausgegangen. Gute Besserung für den Bobbes!


----------



## Bener (17. Juni 2016)

Och Mönsch, @Sickgirl, in letzter Zeit läufts irgendwie doof bei Deinen Brevets. Tut mir leid für Dich und gute Besserung und viel Erfolg bei Deiner nächsten großen Runde! (Was steht denn aufm Plan bei Dir?)


----------



## Sickgirl (17. Juni 2016)

Sonntag in einer Woche fahre ich nach Ungarn zu meiner Mutter. Die Hälfte aber mit dem Zug und am 9.7 ist dann die große UngarnrundfHrt


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Juni 2016)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich musste heute früh den 1000er in Nordbayern leider abbrechen
> 
> Gestern Nacht in Bad Tölz hat mir eine junge Frau die Vorfahrt genommen, bin auf die Motorhaube und von da mit dem Hinter auf den Asphalt geknallt
> 
> ...




Auuuaaahhh, so ein Mist das ist ziemlich schmerzhaft und blöd, aber wie Du schon sagtest, Du hatttest sehr viel Glück ...


----------



## murmel04 (5. Juli 2016)

Wenn man genau weiß das ein Telefonat ein noch üblereres Telefonat  oder EMail nachfolgt.

Aber man kann dem ersten schon nicht entfliehen


----------



## sommerfrische (5. Juli 2016)

Ohne Hintergründe zu kennen - das klingt mies  

Manchmal lässt sich eine besch...e Situation nicht ändern, dann heißt es Zähne zusammenbeißen. Aber vielleicht kannst du doch was ändern? Brauchst vielleicht mal ein paar ruhige Tage zum Nachdenken.


----------



## murmel04 (5. Juli 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ohne Hintergründe zu kennen - das klingt mies
> 
> Manchmal lässt sich eine besch...e Situation nicht ändern, dann heißt es Zähne zusammenbeißen. Aber vielleicht kannst du doch was ändern? Brauchst vielleicht mal ein paar ruhige Tage zum Nachdenken.



Ich beiße leider schon seit langer Zeit.
Es gibt ne Lösung nur die Umsetzung ist nicht so einfach.

Kopf frei und nachdenken, hört sich gut an.
Ich brauch Urlaub.
Der ist erst Ende August wenn alles gut geht.
Nur nach heute ist das auch fraglich


----------



## sommerfrische (5. Juli 2016)

Puh, selbst wenn "alles gut geht", ist Ende August noch ziemlich lange hin  
Es gibt Dinge wie z.B. Krankheit, da kommt man nicht aus. Aber wenn die Arbeit dich dauerhaft so stark belastet, findest du hoffentlich einen Ausweg. Wünsche Dir Kraft und vor allem auch Glück! Du scheinst ja eine Lösung zumindest schon im Auge zu haben.


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Juli 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ich beiße leider schon seit langer Zeit.
> Es gibt ne Lösung nur die Umsetzung ist nicht so einfach.
> 
> Kopf frei und nachdenken, hört sich gut an.
> ...



So wie sich das bei Dir anhört wird das höchste Zeit, dass Du eine andere Stelle - egal was auch immer - suchen musst ...
Du hast nur ein Leben und die gesundheitliche Folgen trägst allein Du ...
Ich habe mit diversen super ekligen Monstern reichlich Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen ...
Ich wünsche Dir weiter viiiel Kraft und ganz viel Glück bei der Suche nach Deinem Ausweg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (6. Juli 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> So wie sich das bei Dir anhört wird das höchste Zeit, dass Du eine andere Stelle - egal was auch immer - suchen musst ...
> Du hast nur ein Leben und die gesundheitliche Folgen trägst allein Du ...
> Ich habe mit diversen super ekligen Monstern reichlich Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen ...
> Ich wünsche Dir weiter viiiel Kraft und ganz viel Glück bei der Suche nach Deinem Ausweg ...



Vielen Dank für die Aufmunterung und fürs Mutmachen.

Ich weiß die Gesundheit, die leidet  schon.
Warte eigentlich jeden Tag darauf das mein Körper mir sagt, ne heute gehst du nirgendwo hin.
Nur dann ist es zu spät und dauert bis ich wieder fit bin.

Mal schaun was heute passiert, denke das von gestern ist noch nicht durch

Tja das linke Spielchen geht munter weiter.....


----------



## lucie (6. Juli 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Tja das linke Spielchen geht munter weiter.....



...solange man das Spiel mitspielt...

Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten: neuen Job suchen oder sich mit der Situation abfinden. Das Dazwischen (den Kompromiss) gibt es ja offensichtlich nicht bzw. geht es Dir, wie Du schreibst; damit beschi$$en. 
Also liegt die Entscheidung bei Dir - man muss nicht immer nur reden und abwarten, manchmal muss man eben handeln, bevor man noch gesundheitliche (psychische) Probleme an der Backe hat!


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Juli 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Aufmunterung und fürs Mutmachen.
> 
> Ich weiß die Gesundheit, die leidet  schon.
> Warte eigentlich jeden Tag darauf das mein Körper mir sagt, ne heute gehst du nirgendwo hin.
> ...



... bitte, gerne ... 



lucie schrieb:


> ...solange man das Spiel mitspielt...
> 
> Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten: neuen Job suchen oder sich mit der Situation abfinden. Das Dazwischen (den Kompromiss) gibt es ja offensichtlich nicht bzw. geht es Dir, wie Du schreibst; damit beschi$$en.
> Also liegt die Entscheidung bei Dir - man muss nicht immer nur reden und abwarten, manchmal muss man eben handeln, bevor man noch gesundheitliche (psychische) Probleme an der Backe hat!



... die Situation muss nicht uuunbedingt sooo klar sein ...
Logo, die zwei Möglichkeiten bieten sich ihr grundsätzlich, aber wir wissen ja nicht was alles noch daran hängt und somit ist das ein wenig schwierig so hart zu urteilen ...


----------



## lucie (6. Juli 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... die Situation muss nicht uuunbedingt sooo klar sein ...
> Logo, die zwei Möglichkeiten bieten sich ihr grundsätzlich, aber wir wissen ja nicht was alles noch daran hängt und somit ist das ein wenig schwierig so hart zu urteilen ...



Ok, in den letzten drei Jahren zweimal mit kompletten Sack und Pack den Wohnort gewechselt, einen unbefristeten Arbeitsvertrag gekündigt (finanzieller und beruflicher Einschnitt) und seit dem 6x Jobwechsel, z.T. weil unbefristet, z.T., weil einfach nicht gepasst - ich denke, allein das sollte an dieser Stelle reichen, um hart urteilen und beurteilen zu können - und das waren nicht mal alle "Widrigkeiten", die ich aufgezählt habe!

Ach ja, und dabei gibt es auch hier im Forum genug Leute, die in ihrem Leben schon ganz andere Hürden nehmen mussten. Für diese hat sich etwas gravierend geändert, ohne dass sie eine "richtige" Wahl hatten. Vor denen ziehe ich ehrfurchtsvoll den Hut. Vielleicht schneidet man sich davon einfach mal 'ne Scheibe ab.


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Juli 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ok, in den letzten drei Jahren zweimal mit kompletten Sack und Pack den Wohnort gewechselt, einen unbefristeten Arbeitsvertrag gekündigt (finanzieller und beruflicher Einschnitt) und seit dem 6x Jobwechsel, z.T. weil unbefristet, z.T., weil einfach nicht gepasst - ich denke, allein das sollte an dieser Stelle reichen, um hart urteilen und beurteilen zu können - und das waren nicht mal alle "Widrigkeiten", die ich aufgezählt habe!
> 
> Ach ja, und dabei gibt es auch hier im Forum genug Leute, die in ihrem Leben schon ganz andere Hürden nehmen mussten. Für diese hat sich etwas gravierend geändert, ohne dass sie eine "richtige" Wahl hatten. Vor denen ziehe ich ehrfurchtsvoll den Hut. Vielleicht schneidet man sich daran einfach mal 'ne Scheibe ab.



Uih, da hast ja einiges hinter Dir da "ziehe ich auch meinen Hut". 

Die Schläge, die manche abbekommen haben kann man, wie ich finde, nicht in Relation setzen.
Jedes gravierende Problem und jeder Mensch ist anders.
Bei den Kölnern gibt es eine Redensart: "Jeder Jeck iss anders".

Ich denke der Maßstab bin nicht ich oder Du sondern jede/r selbst ob bei der Bewältigung von Problemen oder in anderen Lebenslagen.
Schau Dir nur 'mal die Beiträge von Stephanie an, da kannst Du u.a. sehen, dass sie selbst bei den kleinsten Problemchen mit Rat, Tat und Emphatie der Person entgegnete, selbst im Endstadium ihrer Krankheit, das beeindruckt mich immer noch zutiefst.


----------



## lucie (6. Juli 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ...dass sie selbst bei den kleinsten Problemchen mit Rat, Tat und Emphatie der Person entgegnete, selbst im Endstadium ihrer Krankheit, das beeindruckt mich immer noch zutiefst.



Das genau meinte ich: sich davon einfach mal motivieren lassen, gerade, wenn man, wie murmel04 selbst schreibt, für sich schon gesundheitliche Auswirkungen befürchtet. Stephanie hatte keine Wahl mehr und hat trotzdem nach vorn geschaut und sich der Situation gestellt - leider trotzdem verloren.  Aber sie hat wenigstens alles versucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (6. Juli 2016)

Murmel, ich hoffe, du hast den Tag heute einigermaßen überstanden. Und vielleicht hat er ja schon etwas mehr Klarheit gebracht....
Wenn deine Situation durch eine beherzte Tat leicht zu lösen wäre, hättest du es vermutlich längst getan. Aber vielleicht ist der Zuspruch hier ja wenigstens ein bisschen Hilfe: Auch einschneidende Veränderungen (die viele von uns berechtigterweise scheuen), lassen sich verkraften (s. lucie 
In diesem Sinn alles Gute!


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juli 2016)

...ein totes Pferd soll man nicht reiten


----------



## lucie (6. Juli 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Tröst.
> 
> 1. Ausweg im Moment nicht.
> 2. Einzig den Arbeitgeber wechseln, aber ich fürchte in den Job wird es über kurz oder lang immer darauf hinauslaufen
> ...



zu 1. Wenn es Dir mit Deinem Job so schlecht geht - ändere was daran!
zu 2. In welchem Job ist das heute nicht so?
zu 3. Wen nicht?
zu 4. Ich glaube die meisten haben als Angestellte sehr starre Arbeitszeiten.

zu 5. Mir jetzt auch nicht mehr.

Worin besteht eigentlich Dein Problem, welches andere nicht auch haben?


----------



## scratch_a (6. Juli 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ein totes Pferd soll man nicht reiten



Also hinter mir im Büro ist an der Pinnwand das hier: http://www.roland-schaefer.de/totespferd.htm
Wird in der Praxis sehr oft so gehandhabt


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juli 2016)

Ich hab so das Gefühl das man der Meinung ist, ach ja einfach mal rumheulen und sonst nichts tun.
So ist es sicher nicht.
Auch ich hab in den letzten Jahren den ein oder anderen Arbeitgeber verlassen weil es einfach nicht das war was ich wollte, egal ob von Arbeitgeber oder den Kollegen aus ich habe den Stecker gezogen.
Incl Job mit Führungsposition, nein das war ich nicht und von daher weg.

Wie jeder weiß wird es mit zunehmendem Alter und auch das häufige wechseln des Jobs nicht einfacher was zu finden.

Auch weiß ich das es in meinem Job immer wieder auf gewisse Situationen hinauslaufen wird die ich nicht haben möchte.
Diese kommen oft erst  im Laufe der Zeit und ich habe leider noch keinen AG gefunden wo es nicht so war über die Länge der Zeit...,

Klar könnte ich jetzt einfach kündigen und gut.
Wäre sicher im Moment erstmal eine Erleichterung, aber nur kurz denn ohne einen neuen Job würde das wirklich üble Dinge nach sich ziehen was wirklich nicht sein muss und nicht Sinn der Sache ist die Existenz aller aufs Spiel zu setzten.

Die grundlegende Frage für mich ist im Moment, will ich diese Art von Job überhaupt weiter machen und wenn nein was hab ich für Alternativen.
Immer mit dem Hintergrund das ich das Haupteinkomnen nach Hause bringe, was auch mit berücksichtigt werden muss.

Lucie, meinen Respekt hast du.
Du warst da mutiger als ich.


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> ich denke, allein das sollte an dieser Stelle reichen, um hart urteilen und beurteilen zu können



Selbst eine schwierige Situation gemeistert zu haben ist eine Leistung und verdient Respekt. Aber es qualifiziert einen nicht als Richter über andere, dafür braucht's immer noch zwei juristische Staatsexamen


----------



## Bettina (7. Juli 2016)

Mir stellt sich bei dem Thema immer die Frage, ob ich die Arbeit nicht zu wichtig nehme. 
Arbeit soll mich nicht glücklich machen sondern satt.
Fürs Glück habe ich andere Bereiche in meinem Leben. 

Ja, es gelingt mir auch nicht durchgängig mich abzugrenzen und mich von der Arbeit nicht stressen bzw. aufressen zu lassen. 
Jobwechsel ist leider kein Garant für Zufriedenheit. Wem das gelingt, der hat viel Glück gehabt.


----------



## lucie (7. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Selbst eine schwierige Situation gemeistert zu haben ist eine Leistung und verdient Respekt. Aber es qualifiziert einen nicht als Richter über andere, dafür braucht's immer noch zwei juristische Staatsexamen



Man muss aber auch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, zumal ich mit "hart urteilen" nur den "Schwimmmeister" zitiert habe. 
Ich *verurteile* niemanden, steht mir nicht zu, obwohl auch zwei Staatsexamen nicht immer reichen, um wirklich objektiv zu urteilen.

Manchmal kann man aber auch durch Beispiele jemanden motivieren, seine Probleme zu erkennen und anzupacken oder eine andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge zu erlangen.


----------



## frogmatic (7. Juli 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich bei dem Thema immer die Frage, ob ich die Arbeit nicht zu wichtig nehme.
> Arbeit soll mich nicht glücklich machen sondern satt.


Daran sollte man sich regelmäßig erinnern 

Leider erfordert das Arbeitsleben immer eine gewisse emotionale Hygiene, zumal wenn Umstände oder Mitspieler beteiligt sind, auf die man keinen Einfluss hat. Dann hilft nur noch feilen an der eigenen Einstellung...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Juli 2016)

... weil ich grad erfahren hab, dass ich nächstes Schuljahr für einige Stunden an eine zweite Schule abgeordnet bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Juli 2016)

...ich meinen Esel* verkauft habe 


*Das 301 hat jetzt eine neue glückliche Besitzerin! Und ich schleppe vorerst mein fettes Enduro weiter durch die Berge  

aber so richtig doof ist das eigentlich nicht. Jetzt hab ich wieder etwas Startkapital für was anderes


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Juli 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> aber so richtig doof ist das eigentlich nicht. Jetzt hab ich wieder etwas Startkapital für was anderes



Schon was im Auge   ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. August 2016)

nein... ich schau mich in Ruhe um, und fahre "zur Not" mein Enduro noch eine weitere Saison. Das Bike mag ich einfach und komme super damit klar. Ist halt einfach nur echt schwer mit knapp 15kg


----------



## Ruhrblick (18. August 2016)

...ich mich letztes Wochenende auf dem Trail so richtig schön lang gemacht hab und das schöne Wetter nicht nutzen kann fürs Enduro 
Grüezi an alle Mädels, denen es ähnlich geht ...


----------



## Aninaj (18. August 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nein... ich schau mich in Ruhe um, und fahre "zur Not" mein Enduro noch eine weitere Saison. Das Bike mag ich einfach und komme super damit klar. Ist halt einfach nur echt schwer mit knapp 15kg



@Frau Rauscher und wie geht es dir jetzt?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. August 2016)

ich freu mich bald wieder ein Bike zu fahren, dass hoffentlich deutlich weniger als 13kg hat


----------



## Tatü (21. August 2016)

was für ein schönes gibt es?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. August 2016)

Trek Slash... befinde mich aber noch in der "Konzeptphase"...  Habe Rahmen, Laufräder, Gabel und Bremse, mehr noch nicht


----------



## frogmatic (21. August 2016)

Damit ist doch die grobe Richtung schon klar 
Eigentlich eher was für den "heute ist ein schöner Tag" Fred...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. August 2016)

ja es hat sich jetzt hier so ergeben


----------



## M_on_Centurion (26. September 2016)

...ich mir endlich die Platzangst Rabbit geleistet habe (  ), die ich seit einer Woche auf der Fahrt zur Arbeit und am WE auf der ersten längeren Tour anhatte und leider gesehen habe, dass sich bereits eine Naht auflöst.


----------



## Aninaj (27. September 2016)

... ich heute pünktlich zum vereinbarten Termin zur Abholung eines bei eBayKleinanzeigen gesehenen Rad-Anhängers war und der Verkäufer mir erklärte, dass jemand anderes schneller da war  (der schob dann auch tatsächlich den Hänger aus dem Haus). Den Termin hatten wir aber schon am Sonntag gemacht und 30 min vorher nochmal telefonisch bestätigt. Da fehlen einem doch echt die Worte...


----------



## scylla (27. September 2016)

Ähnlich ging es uns mal beim Autokauf. Wohlweislich beim offiziellen VW-Händler. Am Abend vorher für den nächsten Morgen Termin ausgemacht, halben Tag frei genommen, durch ganz Hessen hingefahren, und dann... "tut mir leid, das Auto haben wir gestern Abend noch verkauft". Hätte man wenigstens mal zurückrufen und den Termin absagen können


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. September 2016)

weil gleich mal zum ersten TÜV meines Yeti neue Bremsen fällig waren + Inspektion und ich eine REchnung auf dem Tisch liegen habe bei der mir gerade schlecht wird  Aber es hilft ja nix, Auto kostet immer viel Geld


----------



## Promontorium (28. September 2016)

Der war aber nicht nagelneu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. September 2016)

jetzt 3 Jahre... blöderweise in den ersten beiden Wintern zu wenig bewegt, Bremsscheiben total verrostet...


----------



## murmel04 (13. Oktober 2016)

So nun ist die Katze aus dem Sack.
Eigentlich war es keine Überraschung, das Gefühl und einige kleine Dinge / Infos die man entdeckt hat deuteten darauf hin das ein Verkauf der Firma ansteht.
Doof nur wenn der Arbeitgeber meint seine Angestellten sind doof und merken nicht das was im Busch ist.
Aber noch schlimmer ist, wenn die Angestellten in den anderen Standorten es früher wissen als die Personen die es betrifft,deren Zukunft mit Tag X in der Schwebe hängt das ganze erst nach Rückfrage erfahren.

Na ja, jetzt heißt es Verhandlungen führen und das beste für sich rausholen


----------



## lucie (13. Oktober 2016)

Drück Dir die Daumen, dass es für Dich trotzdem halbwegs verträglich abgeht.
Halt die Ohren steif!!!


----------



## murmel04 (13. Oktober 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Drück Dir die Daumen, dass es für Dich trotzdem halbwegs verträglich abgeht.
> Halt die Ohren steif!!!




 Danke, ja werd ich


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2016)

Meine Daumen sind auch gedrückt


----------



## Schwimmer (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich drück' Dir auch die Daumen ...


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Oktober 2016)

Auch von mir alles Gute!

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2016)

Halte die Ohren steif! Ich hoffe das Beste für dich.


----------



## murmel04 (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich danke Euch

Mal schaun was die Zeit bringt
Irgendwie fühlt es sich im Moment wie eine Luftblase an


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Oktober 2016)

gestern seine letzte Tour gefahren, und heute habe ich angefangen auszuschlachten 
Adieu Willi! Es waren wunderbare viereinhalb Jahre mit Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (17. Oktober 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> gestern seine letzte Tour gefahren, und heute habe ich angefangen auszuschlachten
> Adieu Willi! Es waren wunderbare viereinhalb Jahre mit Dir



Ah, baust du aus den Teilen dann das Trek auf? Dann mal viel Spaß. 
Und den Willi hängste dir dann an die Wand


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Oktober 2016)

nicht ganz, für das neue Trek hab ich dann doch mal neue Teile besorgt, aber mit diesen hier werd ich mein Hardtail aufwerten 
Und mal sehen ob er an die Wand kommt, könnte gut sein, wobei er dazu fast zu schade ist!


----------



## murmel04 (24. Oktober 2016)

Oh man und solche Menschen erwarten das man sie respektiert.

Nachdem wir jetzt seit fast 2 Wochen im ungewissen Leben was und wie es mit mir/uns weitergeht.

Ich hatte dann die Idee ne Mail zu schreiben mit Bitte um ein Gespräch.
Resultat ich werde mit Nichtachtung bestraft.
Peinliches Verhalten als Chef


----------



## Sickgirl (6. November 2016)

Ich bin am Ende, habe gerade auf meine Stadtschlampe den Marathon Winter aufgezogen. Mich würde interessieren wie die einer dieser Profis, die keinen Reifenheber benötigen hingekriegt hätte.

Bei mir sind vier Reifenheber über dem Jordan gegangen und die Hände tun mir jetzt weh. Ich habe gleich zwei neue Schläuche mit verbaut. Drückt mir die Daumen, das ich ohne Pannen durch den Winter komme.


----------



## Aninaj (6. November 2016)

du hast es geschafft, das zählt  Ich kenne das Problem auch: "Reifenheber braucht man nicht" und dann zerbrichst du dir die Teile - keine Ahnung wie die Profis das machen  Aber die Daumen sind gedrückt, damit du nicht nochmal ran musst, bis sie wieder runter kommen


----------



## ctub (10. November 2016)

Moin,

schau Dir das mal an: 



Für widerwillige Reifen ging das bisher sehr gut.

Viele Grüße, Christian


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2016)

Eigentlich schon am
Dienstag, da hat man uns nett mitgeteilt das ab 30.11 bis 31.12 Urlaubssperre ist.
Doof nur das es unseren Teil der Firma ja so nur noch bis 31.12 gibt.
Und alle ihren Urlaub so eingeteilt haben das es für die 2 Wochen Betriebsferien langt die sonst seit 15 Jahren über den Jahreswechsel benötigt wurden.
Die Motivation ist jetzt noch weniger als 0.
Erst wird verkauft und dann auch noch beschissen.


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon am
> Dienstag, da hat man uns nett mitgeteilt das ab 30.11 bis 31.12 Urlaubssperre ist.
> Doof nur das es unseren Teil der Firma ja so nur noch bis 31.12 gibt.
> Und alle ihren Urlaub so eingeteilt haben das es für die 2 Wochen Betriebsferien langt die sonst seit 15 Jahren über den Jahreswechsel benötigt wurden.
> ...


Der Besch... ist ja super ärgerlich  Was ich so nach und nach von dir gelesen habe, muss man der Firma keine Träne nachweinen, aber wirklich nicht...


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2016)

Für eine Urlaubssperre müssen wichtige betriebliche Gründe vorhanden sein. Damit diese wichtigen betrieblichen Gründe gleich auch noch alle Beschäftigten der ganzen Abteilung betreffen, muss sich der AG ganz schön gut was ausdenken. Vor allem wenn es diese betrieblichen Gründe in den letzten 15 Jahren so wenig gab, dass sogar Betriebsurlaub zwangsweise genommen werden musste. Wollt ihr nicht (ggf über Betriebsrat sofern vorhanden) mal nach einer genauen Begründung für die Urlaubssperre fragen und mal überprüfen, ob die wirklich so zu halten ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2016)

Begründung liegt darin, das durch den Verkauf und dem jetzt feststehenden Übergabetermin angeblich zu viel zu tun ist.
Stimmt sogar aber den Weihnachtsurlaub würde das nicht betreffen. Das ist Schikane .
Die Jungs aus Werkstatt und Lager hat man sogar verdonnert an allen Samstagen zu arbeiten , selbst 24.12 und 31.12.

Es ist ja nicht so das der Käufer ein ganz unbekannter ist .
Von könnte alles etwas lockerer sein und man müsste die Leute nicht so behandeln.
Ich denke es ist viel Schikane weil keiner mit nach München geht und die Füße küsst und danke sagt....


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Dezember 2016)

Naja verfallen darf der Urlaubsanspruch aber nicht so einfach.  Entweder er muss vergütet werden oder evtl übernimmt ihn ja der neue AG?

Außerordentliche Mehrarbeit und Urlaubssperre muß begründet werden; also wenn Du/ Ihr es als reine Schikane empfindet, geht dagegen vor. Oder geht es Dir darum, dass Du in diesem Zeitraum Urlaub nehmen wolltest und evtl sogar was gebucht hast? Das wäre echt Mist.


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2016)

Na ja bei mir Urlaub ehr für den Kopf und Seele .
Gebucht vom 30.12-1.1, den nehme ich auch, geht es halt erst am 30.12 nach der Arbeit los.
31.12 ist Samstag kein Arbeitstag von mir, von daher werd ich da nicht im Ansatz diskutieren....

Für die Jungs ist es teilweise blöd , der eine fliegt immer in den 2 Wochen nach Hause zu seinen alten Eltern (über 80 und beide sehr krank)
Wer weiß wie lange die noch leben .
Denke aber er fliegt trotzdem.
Was wollen sie tun , vom Urlaub abziehen, Abmachung, alles eigentlich egal denn auch seine Arbeitsverhältniss wird dann zum 31.12 enden....


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Dezember 2016)

So viel ich auf die Schnelle recherchieren konnte, kann bereits genehmigter! Urlaub nur sehr schwer wieder zurückgenommen werden. Nur, wenn es plötzlich eingetretene, unvorhersehbare Umstände gibt, wenn also  - zum Beispiel - sehr viele Leute unerwartet krank werden. Wenn Euer Verkauf schon länger feststeht und trotzdem Urlaub genehmigt wurde, könnte die Urlaubssperre zumindest in diesen Fällen angefechtet werden. Wenn der Kollege mit den kranken Eltern so ein Fall ist, sollte er mal mit dem Arbeitsgericht drohen....

Habt ihr denn keinen Betriebsrat? Der sollte solche Dinge übernehmen.


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2016)

Hab jetzt am Mittwoch erstmal Termin mit meinem Anwalt .
Bei so Worten wie Aufhebungsvertrag bekomme ich Bauchweh und übern Tisch ziehen ist nicht
Bin zwar blond aber nicht blöd


----------



## Aninaj (1. Dezember 2016)

Ohje, das klingt ja alles mal so richtig ätzend. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es irgendwie gut ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xSophie (1. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt am Mittwoch erstmal Termin mit meinem Anwalt .
> Bei so Worten wie Aufhebungsvertrag bekomme ich Bauchweh und übern Tisch ziehen ist nicht
> Bin zwar blond aber nicht blöd



Wer weiß.


----------



## beuze1 (1. Dezember 2016)

wenn ich sowas mit meinem Doc besprechen würde....
müsste ich schon morgen nicht mehr zur Arbeit, sondern hätte eine fette Krankmeldung.
Prost Neujahr


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2016)

@murmel04 viel Glück bei den Verhandlungen, lass dich nicht unterkriegen 



xSophie schrieb:


> Wer weiß.



Du bist ja recht neu hier im Forum (oder ein DA?), also erklär ich dir das mal:
im KTWR kann man mal den bösen Buben spielen oder ein paar derbe Witze reißen ohne dass jemand beleidigt wäre. Außerhalb des KTWR ist Nettiquette erwünscht. Das LO ist nicht das KTWR.
Also halte dich mit den doofen Sprüchen etwas zurück oder schleich dich oder beides. Es könnte hier sonst etwas weniger nett aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Martina H. (2. Dezember 2016)

@scylla 

Danke für die deutlichen Worte


----------



## Schwimmer (3. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> @murmel04 viel Glück bei den Verhandlungen, lass dich nicht unterkriegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

... Blutbuche war doch auch so ein Herzilein, tja, das wird dann wieder ganz arg "lustig"


----------



## murmel04 (3. Dezember 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... Blutbuche war doch auch so ein Herzilein, tja, das wird dann wieder ganz arg "lustig"



Oh ja ich erinnere mich an die Dame
Aber auch die wurden wir irgendwann los - die Hoffnung stirbt zusetzt


----------



## Schwimmer (3. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Oh ja ich erinnere mich an die Dame
> Aber auch die wurden wir irgendwann los - die Hoffnung stirbt zusetzt



Neuer Account, neues "Glück" ... 
... das werden wir, bestimmt ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Dezember 2016)

heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil einfach mal ein doofer Tag ist!


----------



## LeaLoewin (10. Dezember 2016)

Heute muss ich mich auch mal hier einreihen.
Es ist ein blöder Tag, weil ich es nicht geschafft habe rechtzeitig von Aachen nach Dortmund zu kommen um meiner besten Freundin bei ihrer Geburtstagsvorbereitung zu helfen. 
Sie ist mir so böse das ich fast nicht hinfahren mag, obwohl ich letztes Wochenende alles stehen und liegen gelassen habe um mit ihr Ihre Hausarbeit fertig zu bekommen und Sonntag spät abends meinen Chef noch gebeten habe Montag frei zu bekommen.

Wie kann das heute alles schon nichts mehr wert sein?
LG und allen anderen deren Geschichten ich hier bisher lesen musste alles gute.


----------



## Bener (10. Dezember 2016)

@LeaLoewin Fahr auf jeden Fall hin! Wenns Deine Freundin ist, dann passt das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (10. Dezember 2016)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Heute muss ich mich auch mal hier einreihen.
> Es ist ein blöder Tag, weil ich es nicht geschafft habe rechtzeitig von Aachen nach Dortmund zu kommen um meiner besten Freundin bei ihrer Geburtstagsvorbereitung zu helfen.
> Sie ist mir so böse das ich fast nicht hinfahren mag, obwohl ich letztes Wochenende alles stehen und liegen gelassen habe um mit ihr Ihre Hausarbeit fertig zu bekommen und Sonntag spät abends meinen Chef noch gebeten habe Montag frei zu bekommen.
> 
> ...





Bener schrieb:


> @LeaLoewin Fahr auf jeden Fall hin! Wenns Deine Freundin ist, dann passt das!



Ja klar , fahr hin erklär ihr (nochmals) warum Du nicht konntest und sie wird vielleicht sauer sein, aber das wird sich legen ...
Das Leben ist voller Unwägbarkeiten und das wird sie auch verstehen und einsehen ...


----------



## LeaLoewin (11. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank,  war schon ein bisschen schlimm gestern Abend,   nach fast fünf Jahren Beziehung und unserer Trennung hatte ich das erste mal echt das Gefühl sie jetzt endgültig zu verlieren,  aber irgendwie haben wir uns gottseidank doch noch zu lieb dafür.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Dezember 2016)

Heut isses bei mir auch soweit, dass ich jammern muss:
mal wieder ne fette Erkältung, sodass ich am WE mal wieder nicht biken konnte wie so eh schon lange nicht mehr wegen entweder krank oder Baustelle oder zu viel zu tun oder eigentlich immer mindestens zwei davon zusammen. (ich werd nächsten Sommer Stützräder brauchen)
und jetzt ist's anscheinend so kompliziert unser neues Klo anzuschließen, dass im alten Badezimmer in der unteren Etage Klo und Waschbecken demontiert sind, aber oben im neuen Bad noch nichts angeschlossen ist und funktioniert. Das heißt für ein zwei Tage Waschen wie im Mittelalter mit ner Schüssel und zum Klo zwei Etagen tiefer (durch's eiskalte Treppenhaus) zu den Schwiegereltern....
Wann wird's hier mal endlich wieder unkompliziert


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Dezember 2016)

Wenn es dich tröstet:
Stell dir mal vor, der Klempner hätte als Reverenz den Berliner Flughafen angegeben. Da müsstest du warscheinlich Jahre darauf warten, das der es fertig bringt, das Klo und das Waschbecken anzuschließen.

Wir mussten als Kinder jeden Sommer täglich in den Keller um am Haupthahn zur Katzenwäsche mit Waschlappen und kaltem Wasser anzutreten. Der Wasserdruck reichte im Sommer nicht um das Wasser bis zur dritten Etage zu fördern, weil zu viele Leute in der Stadt auf einmal Wasser verbrauchten. So war das bei uns in Leipzig in den 70er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Aninaj (12. Dezember 2016)

Weil ich mit Lebensmittelvergiftung im Bett liege und mir eine Ganzkörperentleerung über mehrere Stunden gönne... unglaublich wie schnell es einem so schlecht gehen kann


----------



## murmel04 (12. Dezember 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Weil ich mit Lebensmittelvergiftung im Bett liege und mir eine Ganzkörperentleerung über mehrere Stunden gönne... unglaublich wie schnell es einem so schlecht gehen kann



Oh je, gute Besserung .
Was war das Übel


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Dezember 2016)

Von mir auch gute Besserung, auch an alle anderen Kranken!

(Das war ein guten Wortspiel Murmel .)


----------



## Aninaj (12. Dezember 2016)

Gute Frage. Laut Internet kann das alles sein, was innerhalb der letzten 24h - 48h gegessen wurde. also ziemlich viel


----------



## murmel04 (12. Dezember 2016)

Für mich lichtet sich der dunkle Tunnel so langsam.
Noch 13 Tage dann hab ich die ollen Weiber los.
Bis dahin heißt es durchhalten und die Schikanen ertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (12. Dezember 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Laut Internet kann das alles sein, was innerhalb der letzten 24h - 48h gegessen wurde. also ziemlich viel



Oder es waren die netten Viren namens Noro-, Rota- oder deren Geschwisterbrut...
Auch kurz aber heftig!

Gute Besserung


----------



## Aninaj (12. Dezember 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Oder es waren die netten Viren namens Noro-, Rota- oder deren Geschwisterbrut...
> Auch kurz aber heftig!
> 
> Gute Besserung



Hmm. Gibt's ne Möglichkeit das zu unterscheiden?  Hab da zum Glück sehr wenig Erfahrung mit! 

Und natürlich Danke an alle Genesungswüncher!


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Dezember 2016)

Ein Arztbesuch !


----------



## murmel04 (12. Dezember 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ein Arztbesuch !



Da fängt man sich dann nur anderen Mist ein


----------



## Martina H. (12. Dezember 2016)

@WarriorPrincess 

....immer noch nicht fertig? Ist natürlich Sch...

Wegen fahren/nicht fahren: mach Dir da mal keine Gedanken, geht uns ähnlich - entweder es ist was, es kommt was dazwischen, oder biken geht nicht


----------



## Mausoline (12. Dezember 2016)

Oh wei, euch allen Gute Besserung

@WarriorPrincess 
mach dem Klempner Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (13. Dezember 2016)

euch allen auch gute Besserung... bzgl nicht fahren können kann ich nur ein kaputtes Auto empfehlen, dass man selbst mal noch so nebenbei repariert... seit nem halben jahr 12km zur arbeit und zurück macht auch irgendwie Spaß, wenn man merkt das der schnitt einfach mal 1,5-2kmh hoch geht und es dabei noch weniger anstengend ist.

auf der Arbeit katzenwäsche und frische Sachen anziehen und bei dem Wetter gut erfrischt und wach auf der Arbeit auftauchen.


----------



## murmel04 (13. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Für mich lichtet sich der dunkle Tunnel so langsam.
> Noch 13 Tage dann hab ich die ollen Weiber los.
> Bis dahin heißt es durchhalten und die Schikanen ertragen.



So schnell sind 13 Tage rum.
Seit ca. 10.30uhr sind die erledigt.
Ob ich mich freuen kann wird man sehen


----------



## lucie (13. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> So schnell sind 13 Tage rum.
> Seit ca. 10.30uhr sind die erledigt.
> Ob ich mich freuen kann wird man sehen



Wow, Du kannst in die Zukunft reisen.  Ich bin fasziniert. 
Wünsche Dir, dass alles gut wird.


----------



## Bettina (13. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> So schnell sind 13 Tage rum.


Das war mir schon länger aufgefallen... du bist ganz schön schnell geworden.

Nimm es wie es ist und hadere nicht. Hat doch auch was Gutes!


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Weil ich mit Lebensmittelvergiftung im Bett liege und mir eine Ganzkörperentleerung über mehrere Stunden gönne... unglaublich wie schnell es einem so schlecht gehen kann



Ach schau an, da müssen wir ja nicht mehr rätseln woher es kommt. Wahrscheinlich haben wir das alle im Benjental aufgesammelt. Ray und ich haben das gleiche, und die Kollegen Z. und J. vermeldet auch gerade, dass sie die Nacht auf dem Klo verbracht haben. Allerdings ging die Kloschüssel-Anbetung bei uns erst diese Nacht los  Ich habs gestern grad noch so von der Feierabendrunde nach Hause geschafft, weil mir pünktlich oben auf dem Hügel kotzübel wurde. Hatte schon Befürchtungen, dass ich auf dem Melibokus campieren muss.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Aninaj (13. Dezember 2016)

Oh krass. Hatte eigentlich eher das Essen von gestern im Verdacht, aber dann war's wohl das Hüttenfutter. Ohje. Dann euch allen auch mal gute Besserung - da ich ja ein paar Stunden vorraus bin - es wird besser. Hab noch leichte Magenkrämpfe, aber bisher bleibt das wenige was ich runter bekomme auch drin.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Dezember 2016)

Euch allen Gute Besserung! Klingt wirklich unschön! 
Laßt Euch von Eurem Hausarzt (!) etwas Opium verabreichen, das stoppt es innert Sekunden. Ohne Witz, ich hatte das mal sehr schlimm (also Kotz in den Eimer und Klo über Stunden bis zur Galle sozusagen, ich erspare Euch die Details...) und durch eine kleine, exakte Dosierung (vom Arzt natürlich!) wars augenblicklich vorbei. (Und am nächsten Tag  fuhr ich mit dem Singlespeedstarbike  eine Trailtour mit und alle Beteiligten meinten daraufhin, das wollen sie auch verschrieben haben )


----------



## lucie (13. Dezember 2016)

Klingt,wie gesagt, nach dem "guten" alten, gemeinen Noro-Virus bzw. dessen verwandten Mutanten. Euch allen gute Besserung.


----------



## murmel04 (13. Dezember 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das war mir schon länger aufgefallen... du bist ganz schön schnell geworden.
> 
> Nimm es wie es ist und hadere nicht. Hat doch auch was Gutes!


Das gute daran ich hab viel Zeit zum Biken und mal kein Sress fürs Weihnachtsshopping. Evtl gibt es jetzt doch noch Weihnachtsdeko (bis jetzt hatte ich nicht wirklich Lust, da gab es in all den Jahren noch nie)

ALLEN KRANKEN - GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## bajcca (13. Dezember 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Klingt,wie gesagt, nach dem "guten" alten, gemeinen Noro-Virus bzw. dessen verwandten Mutanten. Euch allen gute Besserung.



Das geht rum im Moment, bei meinen täglichen, beruflich bedingten Arztbesuchen wird mir das berichtet. Entweder liegen alle wegen starker Erkältung flach, wie ich letzte Woche, oder haben Magen-Darm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe letzte Woche den Geburtstag von einer ganz engen Freundin vergessen. Das passiert mir NIE!!!! Sie ist echt sauer und enttäuscht und redet kein Wort mehr mit mir. Kann ich verstehen; würde ich auch nicht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Dezember 2016)

Eben gerade erfahren, dass unser Vater sich letzte Woche erschossen hat. Klingt jetzt hart von meiner Seite, aber im Leben wie im Sterben ein A...loch. Der Kontakt endete vor gut 20 Jahren, aber damit gedroht hatte er damit bis dahin immer, um die Familie nach der Scheidung von meiner Mutter unter Druck zu setzen. Ich gehe davon aus, das er das Timing jetzt ganz bewusst gewählt hat. Jetzt darf ich mich mit Polizei (er hatte nie einen Waffenschein), dem Berliner Sozialamt, Vermieter, ect. rumkatzenbalgen. Hilfe von meiner, als auch von seiner, Geschwisterseite kann ich nicht erwarten. Bleibt alles, wie schon früher, an mir hängen.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Dezember 2016)

Dreck...


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich trinke jetzt einen Kakao und wenn es dann nicht mehr regnet, gehe ich biken. Verdammt....


----------



## murmel04 (26. Dezember 2016)

Echt übel die Familie mit solchen Drohungen unter Druck zu setzten...

Ich hab auch einen Ex Mann der das ewig gemacht hat, nachdem ich weggegangen bin, Incl Drohung der Kinder was anzutun.


----------



## Mausoline (26. Dezember 2016)

Gehört das größtenteils nicht zur Nachlassverwaltung  das kannst du ablehnen.

Pass auf dich auf und häng dich nicht so arg rein.


Ich hoffe auch, dass meine Kinder später nicht ihren Vater versorgen müssen


----------



## Rennschnegge (26. Dezember 2016)

Och menno, Chaotenkind echt uebel...

Google mal Erbe ausschlagen !! Wichtig hier Fristen einzuhalten !


----------



## lucie (26. Dezember 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich trinke jetzt einen Kakao und wenn es dann nicht mehr regnet, gehe ich biken. Verdammt....



Frust von der Seele biken ist ok, aber pass bitte auf Dich auf!!! Das A...loch hat es nicht verdient, dass am Ende dir noch was passiert oder es dir nicht gut geht. LG


----------



## Perlenkette (26. Dezember 2016)

Frustbiken ist super; das ist eine gute Idee, aber ohne kritische Trails.

Grade gehört: George Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Dezember 2016)

Chaotenkind, pass auf dich auf und mach dir nicht zu viel Stress. Du kannst alles ablehnen und ausschlagen (Fristen beachten!), schließlich bist du nur "zufällig" mit ihm verwandt aber nicht für ihn verantwortlich. Ein A'loch hat es nicht verdient, dass du dich wegen ihm stressen musst.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Dezember 2016)

Danke! Das Erbe ausschlagen werde ich in jedem Fall. Die Fristen kenne ich. Ein Gutes hat es. Meine Mutter braucht keine Angst mehr haben. Er hatte nach der Scheidung vor fast 30 Jahren einen erweiterten Suizid angekündigt. Und er hat sie heimlich beobachtet. Ist wohl ziemlich oft von Berlin zu uns ins Ort gekommen. Anders hätte er es sonst nie mitbekommen, dass sie einen neuen Mann kennen gelernt und diesen dann auch geheiratet hat. Ab da wurde es richtig schlimm. Meine Mutter hatte immer Angst, wenn wieder ein Drohbrief im Briefkasten lag. Die Polizei hat es nicht interessiert. Solange nichts passiert....
Naja, das Sozialamt hat meine Adresse. Ich musste ja schon finanziell mit für ihn aufkommen. Mal sehen, ob die sich um den Nachlass kümmern, wenn sie Verwandschaft an der Hand haben, oder alles erledigen und nur ne Rechnung schicken. Ich habe keinen Bock Urlaub zu nehmen und 600 km nach Berlin zu fahren um seine Drecksbude aufzulösen und die Beerdigung zu organisieren.

Frustbiken erledigt. Trocken und Rückenwind im ersten Teil, Regen und Gegenwind auf dem Rückweg. Das hat das Bike aber etwas gereinigt, mich weniger.


----------



## LeaLoewin (26. Dezember 2016)

Oh man es scheint das es echt Zeit wird das dieses Jahr zu Ende geht.
Hoffe dass dich die Geschichte nicht lange beschäftigt.


----------



## Mausoline (26. Dezember 2016)

Mein Vater hatte mal eine Mieterin mit Mietschulden. Der Neffe wollte nicht den Nachlass übenehmen, da hat der Nachlassverwalter meinen Vater, den Vermieter gefragt, ob er das machen wolle. Alles in der Wohnung gehöre dann ihm. Er hats gemacht, hat noch Bargeld gefunden, aber alles zu entsorgen hat das meiste wieder aufgefressen und viel Zeit gekostet.


----------



## LimitedEdition (30. Dezember 2016)

Ach du Sch...!!!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aninaj (30. Juni 2017)

mein Nabendynamo mit lautem brummen verkündet hat, dass er seinen Dienst nun nicht mehr tun möchte . So ein Nabendynamo is ja auch mal eben schnell ersetzt . Aber zumindest hat er die letzte Tour noch mitgemacht und erst danach den Geist aufgegeben. Jetzt darf es aber die nächsten Wochen, bis Ersatz da ist, ned regnen, hab sonst kein Bike mit Schutzblechen für den Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (1. Juli 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> mein Nabendynamo mit lautem brummen verkündet hat, dass er seinen Dienst nun nicht mehr tun möchte . So ein Nabendynamo is ja auch mal eben schnell ersetzt . Aber zumindest hat er die letzte Tour noch mitgemacht und erst danach den Geist aufgegeben. Jetzt darf es aber die nächsten Wochen, bis Ersatz da ist, ned regnen, hab sonst kein Bike mit Schutzblechen für den Weg zur Arbeit



Steckschutzbleche, wären eine Möglichkeit ...


----------



## Sickgirl (3. Juli 2017)

Habe heute den französischen Asphalt geküsst 

Jetzt liege ich irgendwo bei Amiens in der Klinik und muss morgen schauen wie ich mit dem Zug hier weg komme

Zu essen kriegt man hier scheint es auch nichts


----------



## Aninaj (3. Juli 2017)

Oh, das klingt nicht so gut. Ich hoffe is nix schlimmeres. Gute Besserung in jedem Fall!

Aber soweit ich das verstanden haben, essen die Franzosen recht spät, vielleicht kommt's noch?


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juli 2017)

Oh gute Besserung und dass du gut nach Hause kommst.


----------



## Basti138 (4. Juli 2017)

Bist du beim ACDC mit dabei?


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2017)

@Sickgirl gute Besserung und Toitoitoi für die Heimreise!


----------



## Sickgirl (4. Juli 2017)

ADAC bin ich nicht, habe Zusatzversicherung Ausland 
Heute Mittag muss ich nach Amiens wegen denn Zahn
Ich hoffe ich kann irgendwie mit dem Zug nach Saarlouis dort ist noch mein Rucksack mit Schlüssel etc
Dort könnte mich auch meine Schwester abholen


----------



## Basti138 (4. Juli 2017)

Zahn? Ojeh gute Besserung!

Hatte auch mal sowas mit 12, ein Schneidezahn war locker und wurde leicht bläulich 
Hatte sich aber nach Monaten wieder weiß verfärbt und ist wieder fest geworden.
Ein Zahnarzt hatte gesagt "ziehen". Ein anderer "abwarten, könnte wieder werden".


----------



## Sickgirl (8. Juli 2017)

Das war so eine Woche, ich war bis gestern in der Klinik in Montdidier 

Meine Zusatzversicherung ist auch für den Ofen, ich musste dem Arzt in Frankreich ja wegen meinen Medis erzählen das ich eine bipolare Störung habe, das sie mir nachdem mein Vorrat aufgebraucht war, einfach seit Mittwoch keine mehr gegeben haben, da man sie in F angeblich nicht bekommt sage ich jetzt nichts zu

Die Versicherung ist dann auf den Trichter gekommen ich wäre wegen meiner Erkrankung gestürzt bin und wollte meinen Rücktransport zahlen 

Dann ein Hin und Her, am Donnerstag haben Sie mein Rad und die Sachen in die Klinik gebracht und ich hatte die Schnauze voll

Ich bin dann gestern um sechs zu Bahnhof und habe mich mit Regionalzügen auf den Weg nach Kehl bei Straßburg gemacht, sechsmal umsteigen, 10 Minuten Fußmarsch durch Paris von einem Bahnhof zum andern

Um 18 Uhr war ich da und dort hat mich meine Nichte abgeholt 

In Stuttgart kurz Klamotten Wechsel und dann ihn die Notaufnahme 

Laut der CT ist ein Halswirbel angebrochen und ich muss noch zur Kernspin


----------



## sommerfrische (8. Juli 2017)

Puh, was für eine Geschichte! Das Verhalten der Versicherung ist ja wirklich daneben.

Hoffentlich kannst du jetzt ein bisschen zur Ruhe kommen und deine Verletzungen in einem guten Umfeld auskurieren. Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2017)

Heftig, wie man mit all den tollen Versicherungen und dem ach so super Gesundheitssystem doch plötzlich allein im Regen dastehen kann, wenn irgendwas passiert. Dass du dich mit angebrochenem Halswirbel stundenlang durch Bahnhöfe schlagen musstest, um nach Hause zu kommen, ist ja wohl die Härte 
Gute Genesung, und hoffentlich jetzt etwas Ruhe


----------



## KaetheR (20. Juli 2017)

mhhh...für mich war der Dienstag ein doofer Tag...mitten auf dem Pädchen einen Astschlag kassiert...ein paar Speichen kaputt, Schaltauge und Schaltwerk  Sporadisch reparieren konnten wir nix, da sich die Kette mehr als gut hinter der Kassette versteckt hat: Also erstmal: tragend raus aus dem Wald und einen Rücktransport organisieren. 
Da nun beide Bikes in der Werkstatt sind, bin ich leider erstmal ein paar Tage radlos


----------



## Bettina (20. Juli 2017)

@KaetheR 
Oh je.  Aber zum Glück kein Eagle, sonst wärst du jetzt auch noch arm wie eine Kirchenmaus.


----------



## lucie (20. Juli 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> @KaetheR
> Oh je.  Aber zum Glück kein Eagle, sonst wärst du jetzt auch noch arm wie eine Kirchenmaus.



Wieso gibt doch die Eagle GX für lau. 

Sowas ist echt ärgerlich. Aber Kopf hoch, Hauptsache Dir ist nichts passiert. Wenn das HR mal plötzlich und ungewünscht blockiert, kann das schon mal richtig doof werden.
Gute Besserung an Deine Bikes.


----------



## KaetheR (20. Juli 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Aber Kopf hoch, Hauptsache Dir ist nichts passiert. Wenn das HR mal plötzlich und ungewünscht blockiert, kann das schon mal richtig doof werden.



das war auch mein Gedanke "zum Glück ist mir nichts passiert", da ich am Samstag auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen bin, da wäre ich ungern mit vielen Schrammen oder sonstigem hin . Das sah vor ein paar Wochen etwas anderes aus :-( da hatte ich auch plötzlich nen Ast drin und hab mich etwas gebuckelt  da ging es dieses Mal glimpflicher aus, aber dafür etwas teurer 




lucie schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an Deine Bikes.



Vielen lieben Dank, ich hoffe, dass ich sie ganz schnell wieder im Einsatz habe


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2017)

Diese Springäste sind echt eine Plage  
Ich hatte sogar mal ein Stöckchen in der Vorderrad-Bremsscheibe, exakt so dick wie der Zwischenraum, in dem es drin gesteckt ist. Es gibt wohl wirklich nichts, was vor einem wütenden Springast sicher ist


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Juli 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Diese Springäste sind echt eine Plage


Vor allem, wenn sie, wie es leider seit c. 4 Jahren häufig vorkommt, vorsätzlich auf den Trails drapiert werden!


----------



## lucie (20. Juli 2017)

Ist doch irgendwie nett, wenn sie uns freiwillig und ohne dafür Geld zu verlangen Übungsparcours bauen.


----------



## beuze1 (20. Juli 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Die Versicherung ist dann auf den Trichter gekommen ich wäre wegen meiner Erkrankung gestürzt bin und wollte meinen Rücktransport zahlen



 Warum hast du dieses Angebot nicht angenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (21. Juli 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Warum hast du dieses Angebot nicht angenommen



Ich habe das nicht vergessen, sie haben die Zahlung abgelehnt


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juli 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Übungsparcours bauen


Für hüpfende Häsinnen vielleicht ... ich bin schon zig mal aus dem Pedal rausgeflogen, weil sich so ein aufgewirbelter Stöckchen verkeilt hat, ein Paar schöne Schienbeinschrammen gab's auch schon ...

Mich ärgert's vor allem, weil es das früher (mindestens bei uns) nicht gab: das erste Mal hatte ich sowas in der Pfalz 2013 erlebt, und schwupps di wupp wurde 2014 auch die Fränkische infiziert ... Seitdem heisst es, bei jeder Abfahrt nach vorne schielen um im dunklen Wald die oft dunklen Äste auszumachen und umzukurven. Prost Mahlzeit Abfahrtsspass!


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Für hüpfende Häsinnen vielleicht ... ich bin schon zig mal aus dem Pedal rausgeflogen, weil sich so ein aufgewirbelter Stöckchen verkeilt hat, ein Paar schöne Schienbeinschrammen gab's auch schon ...
> 
> Mich ärgert's vor allem, weil es das früher (mindestens bei uns) nicht gab: das erste Mal hatte ich sowas in der Pfalz 2013 erlebt, und schwupps di wupp wurde 2014 auch die Fränkische infiziert ... Seitdem heisst es, bei jeder Abfahrt nach vorne schielen um im dunklen Wald die oft dunklen Äste auszumachen und umzukurven. Prost Mahlzeit Abfahrtsspass!



Und wer macht den Ärger? Die Politik. Gerade schön zu beobachten in der Pfalz bei Neustadt. Jahrelang kein einziges Problem gehabt mit Wanderern. Jetzt meinen sich ein paar Lokalpolitiker aufspielen und ein Problem mit Bikern daherreden zu müssen, und schwups, was passiert? Man wird angemault ohne sich was zu Schulden kommen zu lassen, und selbst offiziell markierte Wanderwege werden km-weise mit Stöckchen dekoriert. Denselben Mist hab ich vor ein paar Jahren schonmal im Revier vor der Haustür erlebt, als die hessischen Politiker meinten, mit Propaganda gegen Biker Bürger gegeneinander aufhetzen zu müssen, um ein neues Waldgesetz zu rechtfertigen. Man kann auch Probleme schaffen wo nie welche waren.

Ich find's auch sch***. Die Stöckchen auch, aber mit denen käme ich zurecht. Es ist mehr die Ursache, weshalb die da liegen, die mich ärgert


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juli 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Und wer macht den Ärger? Die Politik. Gerade schön zu beobachten in der Pfalz bei Neustadt. Jahrelang kein einziges Problem gehabt mit Wanderern. Jetzt meinen sich ein paar Lokalpolitiker aufspielen und ein Problem mit Bikern daherreden zu müssen, und schwups, was passiert? Man wird angemault ohne sich was zu Schulden kommen zu lassen


War ja das gleiche im Altmühltal. Es gab nie Probleme, aber als die illegalen (und mittlerweile nach erfolgreichem Einspruch seitens lokalen MTBer wieder grösstenteils entfernten) Schilder aufgestellt wurden, hiess es plötzlich: "hier darf man nicht fahren" usw. KOTZ!


----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2017)

Dazu müßt ihr euch kurz mal da reinhören. Ich bin nämlich ein militanter  Mountainbiker laut Minister Hauk

Zur Einleitung ab ca. 4:10 und vor allem dann die Aussage bei ca. 7:10, die er später mehrmals wiederholt hat.

https://detektor.fm/d.php?f=wp-content/uploads/2017/07/antritt-juli-2017-podcast.mp3


----------



## murmel04 (21. Juli 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Dazu müßt ihr euch kurz mal da reinhören. Ich bin nämlich ein militanter  Mountainbiker laut Minister Hauk
> 
> Zur Einleitung ab ca. 4:10 und vor allem dann die Aussage bei ca. 7:10, die er später mehrmals wiederholt hat.
> 
> https://detektor.fm/d.php?f=wp-content/uploads/2017/07/antritt-juli-2017-podcast.mp3



Ja kenne ich.
Ok dann bin ich halt militant, damit kann ich gut leben

Der Typ ist einfach nur hohl im Kopf und hat keine Ahnung von was er redet, wie die meisten Politiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (21. Juli 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Für hüpfende Häsinnen vielleicht ... ich bin schon zig mal aus dem Pedal rausgeflogen, weil sich so ein aufgewirbelter Stöckchen verkeilt hat, ein Paar schöne Schienbeinschrammen gab's auch schon ...



Kein Weg ist gekehrt, so etwas kann auf jedem x-beliebigen Trail passieren. Nätürlich ist das ärgerlich, wenn es Menschen aus Langeweile machen und der Meinung sind, dass ihnen der Wald alein gehört. Ich amüsiere mich meistens über die ambitionierte Idiotie und nutze die Stöckchen, um meine Fahrtechnik aufzupeppen.

Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, je mehr man dieses Thema an die große Glocke hängt, umso mehr Gegner ruft man auch auf den Plan, eben auch solche, die sich darüber bisher gar keine Gedanken gemacht haben. 

Regeln sind doch dazu da, dass man sie...  Und Regel Nummer 1 ist: sich dabei nicht erwischen zu lassen.


----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ja kenne ich.
> Ok dann bin ich halt militant, damit kann ich gut leben
> 
> Der Typ ist einfach nur hohl im Kopf und hat keine Ahnung von was er redet, wie die meisten Politiker




Du fährst ja nicht in BaWü und hast nicht unterschrieben 
Aber mit mir haben noch ca. 60.000 andere Biker unterschrieben und die sind auch alle militant ... gefährliches BaWü   oh je


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Dazu müßt ihr euch kurz mal da reinhören. Ich bin nämlich ein militanter  Mountainbiker laut Minister Hauk
> 
> Zur Einleitung ab ca. 4:10 und vor allem dann die Aussage bei ca. 7:10, die er später mehrmals wiederholt hat.
> 
> https://detektor.fm/d.php?f=wp-content/uploads/2017/07/antritt-juli-2017-podcast.mp3



Beschwert sich über "Pauschalkritik" und selber fällt ihm nichts anderes ein als hohle, nichtssagende und verlogene Pauschalaussagen. Es macht mich einfach immer wieder fassungslos 

@lucie
es geschieht leider nicht von Seiten der Mountainbiker, dass irgendwas an die "große Glocke" gehängt wird. Wenn ich an die Diskussion zur Reform des Waldgesetzes in Hessen denke, da wurden regelrechte Hetz- und Propagandakampagnen von Seiten der Politik gegen Radfahrer und Reiter aufgefahren und haarsträubende Lügengeschichten verbreitet, die von der Presse komplett unreflektiert weiter aufgebauscht und weiterverbreitet wurden. Am Ende kamen dann solche Geschichten dabei raus, dass einem z.B. von Spaziergängern im Wald vorgehalten wurde, dass bereits mehrere Fußgänger von Mountainbikern totgefahren worden wären, das könne man in der und jener Zeitung nachlesen.
Ich kann mich wirklich nicht des Gefühls erwehren, dass da teils Leute gezielt gegeneinander aufgehetzt werden, und Ressentiments absichtlich geschaffen werden, wo früher ein friedliches Miteinander war, nur damit eine Lobby ihren Willen bekommt. Wenn man dann mit dem Aufhetzen fertig ist und die Probleme geschaffen hat, kann man sich ja wunderbar hinstellen und (dann sogar zurecht) sagen "schaut mal, da ist ein Konflikt" und eine total tolle Lösung präsentieren. Die Politiker sind so hohl irgendwas nachzuplappern, was man ihnen auf einen Zettel schreibt, und für die Presse ist es ein gefundenes Fressen mit dem man Schlagzeilen schaffen kann.

Sich immer nur zu ducken bringt in dem Fall nichts. Die Petition gegen die 2m-Regel in BaWü war schon richtig (ich hab auch unterschrieben )
Wenn's dich interessiert, verfolge mal die Debatte jetzt in Neustadt. Das erschreckende ist, dass dort jetzt unter anderem diese 2m-Regel als Musterbeispiel für eine vorbildlich und toll funktionierende Konfliktlösung aufgetischt wird. Vielleicht haben sich die Biker schon viel zu lange geduckt und nichts an die große Glocke gehängt. Jetzt kommt es zurück in Form von "da funktioniert es doch so toll, und niemand hat ein Problem damit".

Das Amusement hat spätestens dann ein schlagartiges Ende, wenn man selbst betroffen ist. Und "einfach nicht erwischen lassen" ist ein sehr einfacher dahergesagter Spruch


----------



## murmel04 (21. Juli 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du fährst ja nicht in BaWü und hast nicht unterschrieben
> Aber mit mir haben noch ca. 60.000 andere Biker unterschrieben und die sind auch alle militant ... gefährliches BaWü   oh je



War die Petition damals nicht mehr oder weniger Deutschland weit zum unterschreiben?
Wenn ja hab ich auch unterschrieben.

Ich muss aber keine Angst vor dir haben


----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> ....Das erschreckende ist, dass dort jetzt unter anderem diese 2m-Regel als Musterbeispiel für eine vorbildlich und toll funktionierende Konfliktlösung aufgetischt wird. Vielleicht haben sich die Biker schon viel zu lange geduckt und nichts an die große Glocke gehängt. Jetzt kommt es zurück in Form von "da funktioniert es doch so toll, und niemand hat ein Problem damit".
> ....




Die 2m-Regel funktioniert deshalb so gut, weil die Biker auf den Pfaden fahren und die Fußgänger auf den Wegen über 2m unterwegs sind


----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2017)

@murmel04 

noch brauchst du keine Angst vor mir haben


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juli 2017)

Ich fand die Art und Weise, auf der mit der Petition seitens der BaWü-Regierung verfahren wurde, einfach nur dreist. "60K Bürger können uns den Buckel runterrutschen ...



scylla schrieb:


> Das erschreckende ist, dass dort jetzt unter anderem diese 2m-Regel als Musterbeispiel für eine vorbildlich und toll funktionierende Konfliktlösung aufgetischt wird.



Im Allgäu gibt's jetzt anscheinend auch Bestrebungen nach Einschränkungen für MTBer, und, welch Überraschung, auch dort wird BaWü als Vorbild zitiert! Autsch!


----------



## lucie (21. Juli 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Beschwert sich über "Pauschalkritik" und selber fällt ihm nichts anderes ein als hohle, nichtssagende und verlogene Pauschalaussagen. Es macht mich einfach immer wieder fassungslos
> 
> @lucie
> es geschieht leider nicht von Seiten der Mountainbiker, dass irgendwas an die "große Glocke" gehängt wird. Wenn ich an die Diskussion zur Reform des Waldgesetzes in Hessen denke, da wurden regelrechte Hetz- und Propagandakampagnen von Seiten der Politik gegen Radfahrer und Reiter aufgefahren und haarsträubende Lügengeschichten verbreitet, die von der Presse komplett unreflektiert weiter aufgebauscht und weiterverbreitet wurden. Am Ende kamen dann solche Geschichten dabei raus, dass einem z.B. von Spaziergängern im Wald vorgehalten wurde, dass bereits mehrere Fußgänger von Mountainbikern totgefahren worden wären, das könne man in der und jener Zeitung nachlesen.
> ...



Aber ist es in anderen Bereichen des Lebens nicht ebenso? Uns betreffen die  Wald- und Wegegesetze ja hauptsächlich wegen unseres Hobbies. Da gäbe es viele Fronten, an denen man gegen die Blödheit der Politiker und derer, die sie an die Front schicken kämpfen müßte.
Ist mir zu müßig und ändert meist nur wenig - leider. Im Harz sah es vor einiger Zeit mal so gut aus, inzwischen gibt es schon wieder Querelen.

Solange das Geld und die, die das Geld haben regieren, läuft einfach vieles ins Leere oder es ändert sich immer nur partiell etwas. Wir regen uns hier über Dinge auf, die hauptsächlich unsere Freizeit betreffen. Da sehe ich eher Potential bei Dingen im Arbeitsleben, bezüglich der Kinder- und Altersarmut, in unserem bekloppten Gesundheitssystem, in der Schul- und Ausbildungspolitik.
Dagegen sind unsere Probleme hier wohl eher Luxusprobleme.

Und was Regeln betrifft, ich wette jeder von uns ist schon einmal zu schnell gefahren, ist bei Rot zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad schon mal über eine Straße geprescht, ist vielleicht schon einmal schwarz gefahren, hat falsch geparkt, gerade weil an an manchen Stellen einem eben die entsprechende Ampelregelung nicht paßt, die Unverfrorenheit der Städte bezüglich der Parkgebühren einem echt auf den Sack geht, nicht einsieht, warum man an manchen Stellen auf der Autobahn eben nur 80 fahren darf und die Fahrpreise bei den Öffentlichen von Jahr zu Jahr exorbitant steigen.


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2017)

Naja, regen uns hier über Dinge auf, die hauptsächlich das Biken betreffen, weil das hier ein Bike-Forum ist. Heißt ja deswegen nicht, dass ein paar Stöckchen im Wald das einzige Problem auf der Welt wäre. Nur alles an seiner Stelle


----------



## lucie (21. Juli 2017)

In dem Fädchen hier geht's einfach um doofe Tage nich nur um doofe Biketage - Titel ist ja gaaaanz allgemein gehalten. 

Aber egal, so ein paar Stöckchen regen mich schon lange nicht mehr auf, vor denen habe ich auch keine Angst - man sieht sie ja, jedenfalls wenn man mit offenen Augen durch den Wald radelt. Fies wird es, wenn so etwas wie Drähte über den Weg gespannt, Nägel in Wurzeln gerammt und geköpft, Nagelbretter unter Laub versteckt werden, damit man sich ja die Rübe ab- und die Reifen plattfährt oder ähnliche hinterhältige Dinge, die nicht nur bei einem Biker körperlichen Schaden anrichten, ihm sogar das Leben kosten können.

Da sind offizielle Wegsperrungen wohl das kleinere Übel. Schade ist nur, das man die kleinen radikalen Arschlöcher, die anderen mit ihrem blinden Aktionismus bewußt schaden wollen, selten erwischt. Und natürlich gibt es auch under den MTBlern extrem bekloppte Zeitgenossen, die durch ihr Verhalten auch nicht gerade zur friedlichen Koexistenz beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (21. Juli 2017)

Ja steh ich denn auf dem Schlauch 



Sickgirl schrieb:


> und wollte meinen Rücktransport zahlen





Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich habe das nicht vergessen, sie haben die Zahlung abgelehnt



Sie wollten erst, dann aber plötzlich nicht mehr


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2017)

Einen Schritt vom Schlauch zurücktreten bitte.
Ah, schon besser 



Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich habe das *"*nicht*"* vergessen, sie haben die Zahlung abgelehnt


->


Sickgirl schrieb:


> ... und wollte meinen Rücktransport "nicht" zahlen


----------



## Bettina (21. Juli 2017)

Satzzeichen können Leben retten


----------



## Sickgirl (21. Juli 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Einen Schritt vom Schlauch zurücktreten bitte.
> Ah, schon besser
> 
> 
> ->



Danke

Bin immer noch im Stress. Mein Antrag auf Reha wurde abgelehnt, jetzt probieren wir es mit Krankengymnastik 

Beim Zahnarzt war ich heute, so wie es aussieht an zwei Zähnen  braucht es eine Wurzelkanalbehandlung


----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2017)

Viel Erfolg mit der Gymnastik und gute Besserung


----------



## murmel04 (22. Juli 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Diese Springäste sind echt eine Plage
> Ich hatte sogar mal ein Stöckchen in der Vorderrad-Bremsscheibe, exakt so dick wie der Zwischenraum, in dem es drin gesteckt ist. Es gibt wohl wirklich nichts, was vor einem wütenden Springast sicher ist




ich hatte heute erst einen Springast der sich nett zwischen Bremsscheibe und Rad gewickelt hat und kurz danach einen netten Zaun der meinte meinen Lenker festhalten zu müssen

zu allem übel meinen so ein paar Volldeppen wieder mal illegal was bauen zu müssen 
Man die sollten froh sein das es diesen Trail noch gibt, mal schaun wie lange noch


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Juli 2017)

Bei mir geht es ganz gut voran

Gestern war ich im Marienhospital, die Klammer rausmachen, der Zahnarzt meinte, die hätten es in Amien gut hinbekommen, muß aber natürlich noch die nächsten drei Wochen mit den Schneidezähnen nicht zu beißen 

Aber das hat auch was positives, ich muß ja alles sehr klein schneiden und mühevoll mit den Backenzähnen zermahlen, dadurch brauche ich viel länger und esse auch dementsprechend weniger. Obwohl ich jetzt außer einer guten Stunde Spazieren gehen grade keinen Sport mache kann ich mein Gewicht gut halten.

Mit den Händen wird es auch besser, jetzt schmerzen nur noch die beiden kleinen Finger links und rechts und ich konnte schon erfolgreich ein wenig Ergotherapie machen, ich habe die Naben aus meinem Hardtail ausgespeicht und mit ein wenig breiteren Felgen neu aufgebaut.

Probefahrt werde ich allerdings erst ab dem 14.08 machen, ich hoffe das ich da wieder arbeiten kann.

Heute komme noch die Speichen für mein neues Radprojekt, werde die Lerrzeit nutzen und den Laufradsatz auch gleich aufbauen


----------



## Sickgirl (7. August 2017)

Heute hatte ich den ersten Termin zur Wurzelbehandlung und habe es überlebt 

Es gibt sicherlich angenehmeres, aber es war eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm wie erwartet.


----------



## grave_digga (7. August 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich den ersten Termin zur Wurzelbehandlung und habe es überlebt
> 
> Es gibt sicherlich angenehmeres, aber es war eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm wie erwartet.



Dann wars nicht richtig entzündet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (7. August 2017)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Dann wars nicht richtig entzündet.



Ich mußte die Behandlung eigentlich nicht wegen einer akuten Entzündung machen, ich habe mir bei meinem Unfall den Schneidezahn komplett ausgeschlagen. Dann muß man auch eine machen


----------



## frogmatic (6. September 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es ganz gut voran


Gute Besserung weiterhin


----------



## Aninaj (8. September 2017)

Menno. Bin extra daheim geblieben um das bei DPD für heute bestellte Paket entgegen nehmen zu können, und dann kam das nicht. Wegen eines Systemfehlers wurde es nicht ins Auto geladen.  Und für die Info musste ich dann auch noch nen teuren 0900 Telefonanruf machen Angeblich kommt es nun morgen. Wer's glaubt 

Muss ich die Bastelstunden wohl auf morgen verlegen


----------



## lucie (8. September 2017)

DPD - immer wieder ein spannendes Erlebnis.


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. September 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Menno. Bin extra daheim geblieben um das bei DPD für heute bestellte Paket entgegen nehmen zu können, und dann kam das nicht. Wegen eines Systemfehlers wurde es nicht ins Auto geladen.  Und für die Info musste ich dann auch noch nen teuren 0900 Telefonanruf machen Angeblich kommt es nun morgen. Wer's glaubt
> 
> Muss ich die Bastelstunden wohl auf morgen verlegen



Einfacher geht das: https://www.dpd.com/de_privatkunden..._campaign=Header Navigation#!pickup_paketshop


----------



## Aninaj (8. September 2017)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Einfacher geht das: https://www.dpd.com/de_privatkunden?utm_source=Geschäftskunden Website&utm_medium=Header&utm_campaign=Header Navigation#!pickup_paketshop



Ich hatte bereits online den Termin auf heute geändert... falls du das meinst. Und nachdem es nicht kam konnte ich online gar nichts mehr ändern. Die Dame am Telefon musste auch erst suchen. Hat eben das System 'verschluckt' und nicht korrekt an die Packliste weitergegeben.

Das zweite Paket kam ja brav wie bestellt (auch Termin verlegt) heute per DPD. 

Aber ich frag mich warum überhaupt per DPD? Eine Bestellung bei bc und ein Teil davon kam per DHL und der andere eben der DPD...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (8. September 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits online den Termin auf heute geändert... falls du das meinst. Und nachdem es nicht kam konnte ich online gar nichts mehr ändern. Die Dame am Telefon musste auch erst suchen. Hat eben das System 'verschluckt' und nicht korrekt an die Packliste weitergegeben.
> 
> Das zweite Paket kam ja brav wie bestellt (auch Termin verlegt) heute per DPD.
> 
> Aber ich frag mich warum überhaupt per DPD? Eine Bestellung bei bc und ein Teil davon kam per DHL und der andere eben der DPD...



Nicht so ganz. Was ich meinte, ist, wenn das Paket schon bis zum Auslieferungslager gekommen ist, kannst Du es dort in Empfang nehmen. Du brauchst lediglich die Paketnummer und Deinen Ausweis. Hier bei uns vor Ort mußt Du Dir allerdings noch einen suchen, der halbwegs der Sprache mächtig ist.


----------



## Aninaj (8. September 2017)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Nicht so ganz. Was ich meinte, ist, wenn das Paket schon bis zum Auslieferungslager gekommen ist, kannst Du es dort in Empfang nehmen. Du brauchst lediglich die Paketnummer und Deinen Ausweis. Hier bei uns vor Ort mußt Du Dir allerdings noch einen suchen, der halbwegs der Sprache mächtig ist.



Also ich finde nirgends einen Hinweis darauf, dass das möglich ist.  Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass es morgen kommt. 60 km rumgegurke auf Verdacht muss ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## Epic-Treter (8. September 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Also ich finde nirgends einen Hinweis darauf, dass das möglich ist.  Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass es morgen kommt. 60 km rumgegurke auf Verdacht muss ich mir nicht antun.



Ich leite meine DPD-Pakete immer zu dem Paketshop des Auslieferungslagers mit der DPD-App um. Dann kann ich das Paket auf dem Heimweg dort abholen und 1-2 Tage schneller ist es oft auch noch.


----------



## Aninaj (8. September 2017)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Ich leite meine DPD-Pakete immer zu dem Paketshop des Auslieferungslagers mit der DPD-App um. Dann kann ich das Paket auf dem Heimweg dort abholen und 1-2 Tage schneller ist es oft auch noch.



Joa, so lange das System eben deine Umleitung nicht verschluckt. Dann haste nämlich das gleiche Galama... Ich verschick einfach nix per DPD und wenn ich die Wahl habe, nehme ich auch bei Bestellungen einen anderen Anbieter... Aber manchmal weiß man eben nicht, dass der Absender es per DPD versendet...


----------



## lucie (22. September 2017)

...DPD - noch Fragen? Paket verschollen, Paketstatus seit 2 Tagen eingefroren - soll immer noch vorgestern zwischen 11:37 und 12:37 Uhr zugestellt werden. 

Auf Mails wird nicht geantwortet, die freundlichen Mitarbeiter am Servicetelefon übertreffen sich förmlich beim Daherbeten lapidarer und nichtsaussagender Ausflüchte. Kongrete Infos - Fehlanzeige.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. September 2017)

Das Drama mit DPD hatte ich auch schon - deswegen meide ich dann shops die das nutzen (meist aus dem südlicheren Raum) auch wenn die super Angebote haben. 
Totaler shice - aber tröstet euch > bald kann man in den shops dann ja mit Glück TROTZ DPD  dann DHL anhaken und die letzten 10m von DPD zur Packstation oder euch nach Hause macht dann DHL (Quelle: irgend ne googlenews, fragt mich nicht ist 2 Wochen her)


----------



## scylla (22. September 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Totaler shice - aber tröstet euch > bald kann man in den shops dann ja mit Glück TROTZ DPD  dann DHL anhaken und die letzten 10m von DPD zur Packstation oder euch nach Hause macht dann DHL (Quelle: irgend ne googlenews, fragt mich nicht ist 2 Wochen her)



Sprich, wenn DPD es nicht hinbekommen sollte, das Paket zu verschlampen, bekommt DHL auch nochmal eine Chance, das zu schaffen 

scnr


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. September 2017)

Hehehehehe - naja sagen wir es mal so - die letzten Jahre (seit wir zu 99% an Packstation schicken lassen) kommen eigentlich alle DHL Pakete sicher und zuverlässig an. Sogar schneller als jedwede Konkurrenz und sogar aus UK. Manchmal etwas angefetzt oder eingedellt von aussen, aber es kommt an. 
Das schaffen DPD, GLS und wie sie alle heissen nicht wirklich in den meisten Fällen, eher so Zufallstreffer.


----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2017)

DPD ist der letzte Dr.... nix als Probleme mit denen - das Livetracking ist ein schlechter Witz. 

Noch besser ist, wenn man auf Nachfrage die Antwort: "Da hat der Fahrer wohl gepennt" bekommt. 

Da pennt nicht nur der Fahrer, die sind einfach alle nur völlig unterbelichtet, gerade mal im Stande eine Adresse zu lesen - den Weg dahin zu finden wird dann schon schwierig. Wahrscheinlich haben sie das Livetracking nur für die Fahrer eingerichtet - damit die dann per TrackBack den Weg zurück ins Depot finden


----------



## scylla (22. September 2017)

Wenn's euch beruhigt, Mist passiert bei allen...
DHL hat es sogar schonmal geschafft, ein Paket beim "Nachbarn" einer Packstation, welche sich in einem Bahnhof befindet, abzugeben... wie sich dann letztendlich nur durch Zufall und Rumfragen rausstellte, lag das Paket beim Nachbarn der Rechnungsaddresse (die Rechnung war außen am Paket in einem verschweißten... ähm ehemals verschweißten... Plastikumschlag) und nicht mal annähernd im Bereich der Lieferaddresse (die vollkommen korrekt und unbeschädigt am Paket aufgeklebt war).
Wird Zeit, dass das Beamen erfunden wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (22. September 2017)

Das mit den Paketdiensten ist so eine Sache. Wenn die Fahrer ständig unter Druck stehen (ein Livetracking muss nicht unbedingt nur für den Kunden sein, es kann auch wunderbar dazu benutzt werden den Fahrer zu überwachen, dass der auch ja keine Pause macht, die nicht im Vertrag steht) und dafür dann auch noch schlecht bezahlt werden, dann braucht sich eigentlich niemand wundern, dass da eben vieles nicht gut funktioniert. 

Bei DHL scheint das noch nicht so schlimm zu sein, wie z.B. bei DPD. Daher versuche ich auch immer per DHL zu bestellen. Aber auch das garantiert nicht immer, dass auch DHL ausliefert. So steht bei bike-components z.B.: "Wir verschicken Deine Ware CO2-neutral mit DHL". Und dann kam das Paket doch mit DPD - und nein, es war kein Komplettrad, was laut Website mit einer Spedition (was immer das sein mag, wahrscheinlich DPD; aber das schreiben sie lieber nicht hin...) geliefert wird.

Da wir (und ich nehme mich da nicht aus) auch immer mehr online bestellen, werden immer mehr Pakete verschickt und immer mehr wird auch versucht, den Preis für den Versand zu drücken. Aber noch sind es Menschen, die diese Arbeiten übernehmen. Wenn ich dann sehe, dass mein Paket nachts um 23 Uhr im Startpaketzentrum bearbeitet wurde und morgens um fünf im Zielpaketzentrum angekommen ist, damit es dann um 7 Uhr zur Auslieferung geht, dann frag ich mich manchmal schon, ob das wirklich nötig ist. 

Aber ja, es wäre wirklich langsam mal Zeit das beamen zu erfinden...


----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2017)

... oder apparieren 

Sicher sind es Menschen, und irgendwie tun sie mir auch leid, bzw. finde ich die Bedingungen unter denen sie arbeiten besch...

Generell finde ich die Entwicklung der Arbeitsbedingungen in Deutschland momentan sehr bedenklich... (um nicht zu sagen katastrophal)

Trotzdem fällt es auf, dass es immer mit dem gleichen Logistiker Probleme gibt (jedenfalls hier im Gebiet) - und (wenn das stimmt was @IndianaWalross  schreibt (habe noch nicht nachgeforscht) scheint es ja wohl öfter zu Unstimmigkeiten zu kommen. Ansonsten würde so eine Möglichkeit ja nicht geschaffen werden (bzw. nach Lösungen dafür gesucht werden).


----------



## lucie (22. September 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das mit den Paketdiensten ist so eine Sache. Wenn die Fahrer ständig unter Druck stehen (ein Livetracking muss nicht unbedingt nur für den Kunden sein, es kann auch wunderbar dazu benutzt werden den Fahrer zu überwachen, dass der auch ja keine Pause macht, die nicht im Vertrag steht) und dafür dann auch noch schlecht bezahlt werden, dann braucht sich eigentlich niemand wundern, dass da eben vieles nicht gut funktioniert.
> 
> Bei DHL scheint das noch nicht so schlimm zu sein, wie z.B. bei DPD. Daher versuche ich auch immer per DHL zu bestellen. Aber auch das garantiert nicht immer, dass auch DHL ausliefert. So steht bei bike-components z.B.: "Wir verschicken Deine Ware CO2-neutral mit DHL". Und dann kam das Paket doch mit DPD - und nein, es war kein Komplettrad, was laut Website mit einer Spedition (was immer das sein mag, wahrscheinlich DPD; aber das schreiben sie lieber nicht hin...) geliefert wird.
> 
> ...




Das ist alles richtig und kann ich so auch unterschreiben, aber unter diesem Druck stehen nicht nur die Speditionsfirmen, -fahrer.
In vielen Bereichen soll mit immer weniger Personal die gleiche Arbeit oder gar noch mehr gestemmt werden - z.T. für'n Appel und'n Ei.
Alles krank. Die Menschen werden immer aggressiver und sehen in ihrem Gegenüber nur noch einen Feind - nur das der eigentlich ganz woanders sitzt... (nämlich auf dem E-Bike )

Mit DHL hatte ich in den ganzen Jahren vielleicht ein- oder zweimal ein richtiges Problem, welches sich aber immer aufgeklärt hat.

Wird schon irgendwie schiefgehen, ist ja zum Glück keiner gestorben. Aber witzig finde ich es nun auch wieder nicht, weil es einfach nur nervt.


----------



## Aninaj (22. September 2017)

Ja klar betriftt das nicht nur die Logistik, war halt hier der Aufhänger.. 

"Am Ende wird alles gut. Und wenn es noch nicht gut ist, ist es noch nicht das Ende"


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. September 2017)

Ich hab übrigens mal geschaut wo ich das gelesen hatte vonwegen DHL liefert bald (vielleicht) auch fremde Pakete aus die letzten 10m > Pilotprojekt DHL

Wie gesagt, seit wir fast nur noch an Packstation liefern lassen, klappt es fast reibungslos mit den Paketen. Ab und zu landet es etwas ausserhalb in der zweiten Box, manchmal isse voll und es geht an die Filiale (die direkt neben unserer Lieblingsbox steht). Aber auch da sind die inzwischen von ihrem "kommse morgen wieder, heute ist das 100% nicht hier" ab und rücken es am selben Tag raus, also alles tutti.

Davor lief es fast immer nach dem Schema ab "Kunde nicht angetroffen, Adresse nicht gefunden *setzen sie ihre Wunschausrede hier ein*"... 

Und ja, DHL sind und bleiben die Schnellsten - 3 Tage von UK nach Schleswig Holstein! Vom Ruhrgebiet oder Berlin aus overnight und aus Süddeutschland maximal 2 Tage. Der Hammer, wozu da noch Expresslieferung zahlen?


----------



## Aninaj (24. September 2017)

... ich so eben unter Auferbietung meiner gesamten Handkraft meine Laufräder auf Tubeless umgerüstet habe, um dann festzustellen, dass ich den einen Reifen verkehrt rum aufgezogen habe  

Jetzt muss ich das ganze nochmal machen, nur kommt jetzt noch lecker Soße dazu


----------



## lucie (24. September 2017)

Vorn oder hinten?


----------



## Aninaj (24. September 2017)

natürlich vorn... 

aber geschafft, jetzt ist alles richtig rum. Nun noch hoffen, dass alles dicht hält ...


----------



## lucie (24. September 2017)

Hättest doch das VR auch andersherum einbauen und vorn brakeless fahren können. 

Ist ein tolles Gefühl - hatte ich erst unlängst im Pommelsbrunner Hochgebirge.  Da war aber alles richtig montiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Oktober 2017)

Gerade hab ich die kack DHL Fuzzis noch gelobt... hät ich bloss mein Maul gehalten 
Meine Geburtstagsbestellung seit letzte Woche unterwegs:
> 1 Tag unterwegs (alles im grünen Bereich)
> samstags dann vor Ort und auf dem Weg zur Packstation (juhu, wir haben sogar 2 davon und es ist kein Weihnachten oder Ostern, sollte also passen, sonst geht es meistens in die Postfiliale direkt neben der Packstation)
> arschlecken irgendwann weit nachdem die Filiale zu hat lapidarer Kommentar: allet voll, wir versuchen es am nächsten Werktag (also heute, Montag) nochmal an ner Packstation!
> tja scheinbar sind 60 Fächer zu wenig, seit 7 Uhr erneut auf der Karre und scheinbar beim selben lustlosen Fuzzi, es ist 18 Uhr, Post hat zu und kein Paket weit und breit, nichmal ne Mitteilung wo es nun abgeblieben ist und ab wann sie es wo gedenken zuzustellen 
= normal sind alle Pakete zwischen 12 und 13:30 in der Packstation oder der Filiale daneben, diesmal hassen die mich wohl.

UPS hats aber binnen 24 Stunden geschafft meine Einlegesohlen von Pearl Izumi hier abzuliefern - lustig so ohne Schuhe dazu, scheiss DHL! 

Achso, letzte Woche auch schon mein anderes Paket DHL: montags losgeschickt mit Vermerk es käme Dienstag zwischen x und y hier zu Hause an. Also alles abgesagt und gewartet. es kam dann letzlich mittwochs zwischen x und y an...


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Oktober 2017)

Im Übrigen 23 Uhr und das Paket bleibt ohne weitere Nennung (zuletzt 7 Uhr auf dem Weg zur Packstation - in Timbuktu?!) verschollen. 

Als wir nach einem Kurzeinkauf dann heim kamen, war natürlich unser Parkplatz weg und der Yogakurs eingetroffen. 
Gegenüber ist ne Schule und alle aber auch wirklich ALLE Trullen die da 3x die Woche antraben kommen solo jeweils mit Auto, was bedeutet 10-15 Parkplätze für die Anwohner weniger - somit mussten wir 1 Block mit unseren Einkäufen latschen (schon wieder... wie gesagt 3x die Woche und ich verbitte mir mein Leben nach anderer Leute dämlicher Kurse ausrichten zu müssen) - möget ihr euch verknoten und nie mehr entheddern können ihr doofen Trullen!  
2 Stunden später dann zum Auto gesprintet, als endlich ein Platz frei wurde, und mit gefühlt 80km/h in die Lücke gedriftet.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Oktober 2017)




----------



## IndianaWalross (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaubs net - Paket seit gestern morgen "auf dem Wagen" seitdem stille im Karton, hab soeben eine "Laufzeitbeschwerde" eingereicht. 
Meine Reifen sind nämlich auch nicht in der Packstation gelandet (und es sind Faltreifen...) sondern in der Filiale - bei denen geht das - Ei Der Daus. Und nur halbe Laufzeit > Montag raus heute irgendwo immerhin zugestellt. WTF? 
Ansage am Telefon war "ja spätestens übermorgen wirds dann irgendwo zugestellt". Made My Day! 

Ich hab im Übrigen auch noch ein DPD Teil am Start - gestern abgeschickt und heute auf dem Zustellfahrzeug - ich bin gespannt ob es durchkommt


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht sind deine Schuhe ja wenigstens gut eingelaufen bis sie dann ankommen


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. Oktober 2017)

Sehr gut, mir reicht es schon wenn sie mal passen - das ist eine ewige Odyssee für mich...  Die Reifen sind inzwischen heil hier angekommen, hat mein Schatzi aus der Postfiliale (die eigentlich nun aber Postbank mit "wir machens weil wir so nett sind" Postservice ist ) gerettet. Ganz schöne Klopper, dürfen morgen druff.

P.S.: DPD Schuhpaket ist btw inzwischen angekommen. 1:0 DPD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Oktober 2017)

So, heute kamen eine Lampennachlieferung und ein Paar Moro für meinen Schatzi - und alles in die Filiale. Hat sich rausgestellt der neue Touchscreen der Packstation ist im Arsch. Muss alles umgebucht werden von dem armen DHL Männlein. Drinnen erstmal Diskussion mit dem Postbank-Männchen:
Er: "wir haben hier kein Paket für sie"
Wir: "aber wir haben doch eben gesehen wie es reingetragen wurde, und dann hat unser Handy gepiept dass es hier liegt?!"
Er: *sucht und sucht in den soeben eingelieferten ca. 25 Paketchen rum*
Er: "nö hier ist nix"
Wir: "bitte schauen sie nochmal es müsste eine Versandtasche von Bobshop und ein Karton mit Roseversand Aufschrift sein"
*seine Kollegin packt mit an und schwupps waren die Pakete da...*
Kaum waren wir draussen, steht dort immernoch das DHL Männchen, und diskutiert schon wieder wild am Telefon mit der Zentrale rum und kotzt sich über die scheiss Packstation aus - und vor ihm liegt mein vermisstes Paket mit Helm und co!
Er hat es dann rein gebracht und gemeint der Kollege habe es in die Station gelegt, konnte es aber nicht einscannen und so weder Benachrichtigung noch MTan rausschicken - und er dürfe den Käse nun wieder ausbaden. 

Der Postbank Typ wurde schon weiss und hat aus Jux schnell sein "Schalter geschlossen" Schild aufgebaut als wir zum 3x (erstes Mal war ne Retoure unsererseits) reinkamen. 

Ende gut, alles gut > Walross ab sofort mit neongelbem Giro Helm


----------



## Sickgirl (19. Oktober 2017)

Mir ist heute was ziemlich übles auf der Arbeit passiert, ich habe auf unserer größten Drehmaschine die Backen am Dreibackenfutter verstellt und total verpennt die Backen wieder soweit rein zu drehen das der Sicherungsstift verschwindet. Und dann natürlich gleich mit 360 Umdrehungen laufen lassen.

Das hat ganz schön geknallt als die geflogen sind, eine von den Dingern wiegt gut fünf Kilo. Das war jetzt das erstmal gut 20 Jahren das mir das passiert ist. Normalerweise bin ich da ganz zwanghaft auch was den Schlüssel im Futter stecken lassen angeht. Zum Glück hat die keiner abgekriegt.


----------



## frogmatic (20. Oktober 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mir ist heute was ziemlich übles auf der Arbeit passiert, ich habe auf unserer größten Drehmaschine die Backen am Dreibackenfutter verstellt und total verpennt die Backen wieder soweit rein zu drehen das der Sicherungsstift verschwindet. Und dann natürlich gleich mit 360 Umdrehungen laufen lassen.
> 
> Das hat ganz schön geknallt als die geflogen sind, eine von den Dingern wiegt gut fünf Kilo. Das war jetzt das erstmal gut 20 Jahren das mir das passiert ist. Normalerweise bin ich da ganz zwanghaft auch was den Schlüssel im Futter stecken lassen angeht. Zum Glück hat die keiner abgekriegt.


War "wenn schon, denn schon" schon?


Schnell noch mit Racofix das Loch in der Wand zuspachteln und unauffällig schauen 
(das wird dir die nächsten 20 Jahre sicher nicht wieder passieren)


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Oktober 2017)

Auweia, ist ja nochmal gut ausgegangen, naja zumindest für alle Zweibeiner - was hat die Umgebung so abbekommen? Fotos? 

Btw 2:0 DPD, kamen auf die Minute püntlich - ok hab sie aber auch 1 Stunde per live-tracking gestalkt, wollte endlich meine Laufräder haben  DHL: seit 2 Wochen Packstation defekt, die Postbank-mit-auch-Pakete-Filiale streikte und zwischendrin stand man 40 Minuten in einer Reihe mit 30 anderen bis vor die Tür an für seine Pakete


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Oktober 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Das hat ganz schön geknallt als die geflogen sind


Da hast aber einen guten Schutzengel .

Und wie glimpflich die ganze Sache ausgegangen ist, war's schon wieder fast ein Highlight, oder?


----------



## Sickgirl (21. Oktober 2017)

Ja, habe halt die alte Dreherregel beachtet, nie in die Flugbahn vom Backenfutter stehen.


----------



## frogmatic (22. Oktober 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ja, habe halt die *alte Dreherregel beachtet*, nie in die Flugbahn vom Backenfutter stehen.


Immerhin nicht *alles *falsch gemacht 




IndianaWalross schrieb:


> DHL


A propos: hab neulich Samstags dem DHL Boten aufgemacht, der kommt auf mich zu und ruft "Mensch, du lebst ja auch noch!"
Ich war ziemlich überrascht - es gibt halt echt auch ein paar gute


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Oktober 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Immerhin nicht *alles *falsch gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja die gibt es leider werden die immer wegversetzt...


----------



## Martina H. (22. Oktober 2017)

Satzzeichen können Leben retten


----------



## Sickgirl (19. Dezember 2017)

Bin gerade ein wenig betrübt. Ein lang geplantes Projekt ist auf den letzten Metern ins straucheln gekommen. Mein Rahmen ist am Donnerstag vom Pulverer abgeschickt worden und jetzt irgendwo in der Weihnachtspost untergegangen.

Im Moment bin ich noch recht entspannt und gelassen und hoffe das beste. Ist ja doch ein recht großes Paket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (19. Dezember 2017)

Hey, hab grad nen frisch gepulverten Rahmen von der DHL geschenkt bekommen...
Geil, den bau ich auf


----------



## Deleted 289649 (19. Dezember 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Hey, hab grad nen frisch gepulverten Rahmen von der DHL geschenkt bekommen...
> Geil, den bau ich auf


Aber doch keinen Frauen Rahmen


----------



## Basti138 (19. Dezember 2017)

Das macht nix, hab ne feminine Seite  

Das ist so, weil meine Mutter lieber ein Mädl wollte, aber mein Vater wollte immer nen Fußballstar.
Jetzt spiele ich Fußball wie ein Mädchen


----------



## xxxT (19. Dezember 2017)

..ich heute nicht aufs bike kam,gestern war besser da schien die sonne hier,machte knapp 30 km. heute vllt. 7km zu fuss,
ich weiss luxusprobleme...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (19. Dezember 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das macht nix, hab ne feminine Seite
> 
> Das ist so, weil meine Mutter lieber ein Mädl wollte, aber mein Vater wollte immer nen Fußballstar.
> Jetzt spiele ich Fußball wie ein Mädchen


Dieser Trans-Sport setzt mir so langsam zu.. Gender Gender Gender


----------



## Mausoline (19. Dezember 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das macht nix, hab ne feminine Seite
> 
> Das ist so, weil meine Mutter lieber ein Mädl wollte, aber mein Vater wollte immer nen Fußballstar.
> Jetzt spiele ich Fußball wie ein Mädchen





bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Dieser Trans-Sport setzt mir so langsam zu.. Gender Gender Gender





Ihr habt euch verTransSportet               Tschüüüsss


----------



## Sickgirl (22. Dezember 2017)

Mein Rahmen kann ich ja morgen in der Postfiliale abholen, aber leider hatte mein Rahmenbauer eine schlechte Nachricht für mich.

Ich habe ihm ein paar Teile zum anpassen geschickt und darunter auch einen Laufradsatz. Am Mittwoch wollte er alles zusammen packen und dann das



 

Die Naben habe ich hier gebraucht aus der Börse gefischt, also ohne Rechnung und Garantie. Aber zum Glück kommt mein Rahmenbauer aus der Freiburger Ecke und ist nachmittags gleich zu Tune gefahren. Die tauschen jetzt den Nabenkörper auf Kulanz.

Zum Glück habe ich noch einen zweiten Laufradsatz hier stehen und kann das Rad jetzt damit aufbauen


----------



## Basti138 (22. Dezember 2017)

Das würd mir jetzt stinken


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Dezember 2017)

Das Übliche: Paket mit meinem Weihnachstgeschenk kam heute morgen 1:25 hier vor Ort im Posthub an - seitdem hat es sich nicht mehr bewegt, und morgen ist dann ganz 100% die Packstation voll. Leider gibt es ja auch keine Garantie dass der nach Hause kommt sonst hätte ich nen Nachbarn gebeten es anzunehmend a ich da ackern muss daher Packstation... soviel zu meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk (ne Bikelampe) die ich gerne mal genutzt hätte über die Tage, die ich mir aber allerVoraussicht nach Mittwoch wenn wieder arbeiten is dann abholen darf... 

Und bestellt hatte ich es rechtzeitig, nur braucht BC immer nen Tag um zu gucken ob man auch ganz ehrlich bezahlt hat, und dann hamse mal flott 4 Tage vor Weihnachten noch ne Inventur eingeschoben - sonst wär es längst hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. März 2018)

Heute und morgen bestes Frühlingswetter mit strahlendem Sonnenschein ist und ich nicht biken darf [emoji21]

Dank zwei Wochen Influenza mit Antibiotika, die nun aber hoffentlich überstanden ist...

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Basti138 (24. März 2018)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. März 2018)

Danke! 

Bin gefühlt schon wieder fit, aber man muss sich ja noch schonen [emoji19]


Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. März 2018)

Von mir auch gute Besserung! Wird schon wieder...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. März 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Heute und morgen bestes Frühlingswetter mit strahlendem Sonnenschein ist und ich nicht biken darf [emoji21]
> 
> Dank zwei Wochen Influenza mit Antibiotika, die nun aber hoffentlich überstanden ist...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


Gute Besserung! Ich fühle mit dir!
Bin zwar ohne Antibiotika, setze heute aber vernünftigerweise auch nochmal aus. Scheiß-Gefühl: Draußen scheint die sonne, Männlein ist seit Stunden unterwegs (was ich im Live-Standort mitverfolgen darf) und ich hock daheim...
Aber weißte was: Wenn demnächst irgendwann mal richtig gutes Frühlingswetter ist - dann sind wir wieder fit!


----------



## Sickgirl (18. April 2018)

Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt woher die Knarzgeräusche kamen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (19. April 2018)

Da haste ja nochmal glück gehabt  Was is das für ne Kurbel ?


----------



## Sickgirl (19. April 2018)

Eine Tune Smartfoot, leider schon aus der Garantie. Habe mal eine Mail an Tune geschickt, ob sie mir als Crash Replacement günstig einen linken Kurbelarm verkaufen können.

Als Zwischenlösung habe ich aus meinem Hardtail die Middleburn Kurbel ausgebaut. Die hat den gleichen Lochkreis, dann baue ich die solange ins Lite


----------



## scylla (20. April 2018)

Tune Teile mögen ja schöne leichte Race-Komponenten sein, aber für Alltagseinsatz ist das Zeug einfach zu sehr am Limit des Materials gebaut.


----------



## Sickgirl (20. April 2018)

Na ja, an meinem Randonneur knackt die Tune Kurbel dieses Jahr noch die 50 000 km Marke. In der ganzen Zeit habe ich auf jeder Seite nur einmal das Kugellager gewechselt

Am Reiserad sind es jetzt 14 000 km noch mit den Originalen Lagern

Da scheint das Zeug zu halten


----------



## Perlenkette (30. Mai 2018)

Gestern: Erst Fahrradpanne, auf dem Heimweg dann Autopanne .

Radpanne mitten im tiefen Wald bei aufkommendem Gewitter, Defekt eher nervig, Autopanne eher teuer . Dafür war das anschließende Unwetter diesmal bei uns harmlos (im Gegensatz zu den letzten Malen) und hat nur meine schöne weiße Pfingstrose erwischt. Der Rasenbelag reicht für ´ne Hochzeit . Es gibt schlimmeres; es könnte regnen. Also ab auf´s (verbliebene) Fatbike !


----------



## Vaultier (30. Mai 2018)

...meine neue Motorradbatterie gekommen ist und nicht passt. Also neue bestellen und die falsche zurück schicken.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Mai 2018)

..weil mir die Sonnencreme ausgegangen ist.


----------



## IndianaWalross (5. Juni 2018)

Letztes Jahr hab ich die DHL noch gelobt weil alles so schnell, vorbildlich und reibungslos lief... seit hier die Sonne scheint ist offenbar easy going angesagt oder auch: keine Lust weil Freibad kk?!
Samstag auf die Karre geladen, dann vorzeitiger Abbruch wegen > ? >  Laut einer Fahrerin, die ich schon etwas kenne, die aber zur Zeit leider woanders austeilt heisst das nix anderes wie vorzeitig in den Feierabend, laut DHL heisst das: kann Stau gewesen sein, Unfall, Auto kaputt - ahja 10x hintereinander wohl kaum  da glaub ich eher der Mitarbeiterin an der Quelle  
Naja Montag ist einfach mal garnix passiert, Stille im Karton. Anruf kam das übliche Geblubber vom nächsten Werktag, meine Frage seit wann Montag denn kein Werktag mehr sei blieb unbeantwortet...
Heute kam genau nix bis 10 Uhr, dann eine eMail mit Zeitfenster 12:30-16:30. Erst später tauchte dann auch in der app auf dass es heute kommen sollte... um 16:30 war natürlich genau was gekommen? Nix. In die App geschaut die keinerlei Ton von sich gegeben hatte bei 2 Personen > oh 15:30 Tour abgebrochen. Ah ja auf einem Bein kann man ja nicht stehen, wer seit Samstag im verlängerten Wochenende ist, hat heute dann wohl auch nur angetäuscht scheinbar... 

Anruf > ja sie scheissen den Fahrer zusammen dass hätte regulär ja eh gestern abgegeben werden müssen. Komisch, immer wenn man sonst fragt haben sie keinerlei Kontaktmöglichkeiten zu den Fahrern weil Subunternehmer... 
Meine Frage warum ich es nicht im Depot abholen kann (was wir schonmal getan haben) wurde verneint das ginge nicht. Oder wenigstens in ner Filiale - stattdessen wird das Paket in Geiselhaft gehalten, rief auch nur Wundern und Achselzucken hervor. Das sollte dann nämlich eigentlich so laufen wenn der Bote scheinbar nicht zu uns findet.

Vielleicht mag der Bote aber auch nur Rollos unwarscheinlich gerne, ich darf die Fenster weiterhin mit Zeitung abkleben weil mir sonst mein 3jähriger Neffe bei über 30°C hier abklappt... schönen Dank DHL 

Ach Paket soll jetzt übrigens morgen kommen, ich hab gelacht und gesagt viel Erfolg ich kann nicht wochenlang zu Hause auf sie warten, ja sonst Nachbar - der bedankt sich bei einem 1m+ langen und 5 Rollos schweren Paket sicherlich 
Leider gibt's meine Größen nicht hier im Baumarkt sonst hätte ich mir das Drama nicht angetan...

Positiv: trotz fehlender Hausnummer und allem hat der DPD Mensch mich letzte Woche vollkommen problemlos und innerhalb des 1ständigen Zeitfensters (Vergleich DHL: 4 Stunden) gefunden und abgeliefert. Prima Jungs, die kann man wenigstens auch stalken wo sie wann genau Pipipause machen - DHL macht das ja wie man wieder sieht aus gutem Grund nicht, denn dann würde man die Fahrer ja endlich mal zu fassen bekommen...


----------



## --- (5. Juni 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> fehlender Hausnummer


Das ist übrigens eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## lucie (5. Juni 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Positiv: trotz fehlender Hausnummer und allem hat der DPD Mensch mich letzte Woche vollkommen problemlos und innerhalb des 1ständigen Zeitfensters (Vergleich DHL: 4 Stunden) gefunden und abgeliefert. Prima Jungs, die kann man wenigstens auch stalken wo sie wann genau Pipipause machen - DHL macht das ja wie man wieder sieht aus gutem Grund nicht, denn dann würde man die Fahrer ja endlich mal zu fassen bekommen...



Mir ist es genau umkekehrt, also mit DPD passiert. Von DHL kann ich, bis auf vielleicht 2 Ausnahmen, bisher nur Positives berichten  - kochen eben alle nur mit Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockAddict (6. Juni 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hab ich die DHL noch gelobt weil alles so schnell, vorbildlich und reibungslos lief... seit hier die Sonne scheint ist offenbar easy going angesagt oder auch: keine Lust weil Freibad kk?!
> Samstag auf die Karre geladen, dann vorzeitiger Abbruch wegen > ? >  Laut einer Fahrerin, die ich schon etwas kenne, die aber zur Zeit leider woanders austeilt heisst das nix anderes wie vorzeitig in den Feierabend, laut DHL heisst das: kann Stau gewesen sein, Unfall, Auto kaputt - ahja 10x hintereinander wohl kaum  da glaub ich eher der Mitarbeiterin an der Quelle
> Naja Montag ist einfach mal garnix passiert, Stille im Karton. Anruf kam das übliche Geblubber vom nächsten Werktag, meine Frage seit wann Montag denn kein Werktag mehr sei blieb unbeantwortet...
> Heute kam genau nix bis 10 Uhr, dann eine eMail mit Zeitfenster 12:30-16:30. Erst später tauchte dann auch in der app auf dass es heute kommen sollte... um 16:30 war natürlich genau was gekommen? Nix. In die App geschaut die keinerlei Ton von sich gegeben hatte bei 2 Personen > oh 15:30 Tour abgebrochen. Ah ja auf einem Bein kann man ja nicht stehen, wer seit Samstag im verlängerten Wochenende ist, hat heute dann wohl auch nur angetäuscht scheinbar...
> ...


Hab grad ein ähnliches Problem.
Paket hängt seit 9 Tagen in dem Paketzentrum Köngen fest, wird ab und zu eingescannt, krieg auch eine Mail dass mein Paket bald da ist, passiert aber ncihts.
Hab auch schon die Adresse in eine Filiale geändert, hilft alles nichts.
Ich glaub die schicken es nach 14 Tagen zurück anstatt einfach den Empfänger oder Absender anzurufen wenn es Probleme gibt.
Selber abholen geht auch nicht, obwohl die gerade mal 25min von mir entfernt sind.
Irgendwie doof.


----------



## murmel04 (6. Juni 2018)

Ach Leute Probleme mit Päckchen sind ärgerlich aber ehrlich alles nur Lappalie.


Dort arbeiten auch nur Menschen

Es wirklich schlimmeres, seit froh das ihr Gesund seit


----------



## Perlenkette (6. Juni 2018)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ach Leute Probleme mit Päckchen sind ärgerlich aber ehrlich alles nur Lappalie.


Du nimmst mir die Worte aus der Tastatur. Zumal: Sollte ein Paket wirklich verloren gehen oder der Inhalt defekt sein, haftet der (gewerbliche) Shop, in dem es bestellt wurde. Und die ganz resoluten, verärgerten Kunden können ja immer noch Schadensersatz verlangen, wenn eine Sendung nicht in der garantierten Lieferzeit ankommt; oder die Ware woanders bestellen und die verspätete Sendung zurücksenden. Es ist echt ärgerlich, keine Frage, aber zumindest finanziellen Schaden hat man i.d.R nicht.



murmel04 schrieb:


> Es wirklich schlimmeres, seit froh das ihr Gesund seit


Ich habe grade eine Bekannte, sie sich über eine echt schlimme Diagnose (Krebs) freut!  (und dies eher in "mein Highlight heute" als in den "doofen-Tag"- posten würde); denn die zuerst vermutete, wahrscheinlichere Diagnose (unheilbarer Krebs) hat sich letztendlich doch nicht bestätigt. Das ist für mich ein Vorbild, denn ich bin auch eher der Ärger-Typ .


----------



## murmel04 (6. Juni 2018)

Ich habe grade eine Bekannte, sie sich über eine echt schlimme Diagnose (Krebs) freut!  (und dies eher in "mein Highlight heute" als in den "doofen-Tag"- posten würde); denn die zuerst vermutete, wahrscheinlichere Diagnose (unheilbarer Krebs) hat sich letztendlich doch nicht bestätigt. Das ist für mich ein Vorbild, denn ich bin auch eher der Ärger-Typ .

Freut mich für deine Bekannte.
Ist klasse wenn so eine Diagnose sich dann dich nicht bestätigt.

Besser als Diagnosen die evtl weniger gravierend sind aber einem Lebenslang erhalten bleiben und immer mit dem Risiko „ des jetzt ist es vorbei“ im Nacken


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. Juni 2018)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Es wirklich schlimmeres, seit froh das ihr Gesund seit


Und die Kinder hungern in Afrika 
Jeder sollte auch über Kleinigkeiten grummeln können oder selber entscheiden, was für einen persönlich doof ist. Das relativiert ja nicht lebenseinschneidende Katastrophen.


----------



## Perlenkette (6. Juni 2018)

Die "neue" Diagnose bedeutet einen harten Kampf mit 60-70% Überlebenschance; es ist leider nicht so, dass  eine komplette Fehldiagnose vorlag. Wahrscheinlicher war anfangs der "unbesiegbare" Krebs.

Es kommt immer darauf an wie man es sieht.........   auch das von Dir genannte ist blöd........



linfer schrieb:


> Jeder sollte auch über Kleinigkeiten grummeln können oder selber entscheiden, was für einen persönlich doof ist.


----------



## murmel04 (6. Juni 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Die "neue" Diagnose bedeutet einen harten Kampf mit 60-70% Überlebenschance; es ist leider nicht so, dass  eine komplette Fehldiagnose vorlag. Wahrscheinlicher war anfangs der "unbesiegbare" Krebs.
> 
> Es kommt immer darauf an wie man es sieht.........   auch das von Dir genannte ist blöd........



Oh ich dachte wirklich das es eine Fehldiagnose war.
Bin geistig im Moment noch mehr durch den Wind als sonst 
Dann wünsche ich deiner Bekannten viel Kraft und alles Gute.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juni 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Jeder sollte auch über Kleinigkeiten grummeln können


Wozu gibt's Facebook?

Und: wer im Laden einkauft, spart sich den Paketärger, beteiligt sich nicht am Ausbeutung von billigen Arbeitskräften und tut auch noch was fürs Klima...


----------



## lucie (6. Juni 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wozu gibt's Facebook?
> 
> Und: wer im Laden einkauft, spart sich den Paketärger, beteiligt sich nicht am Ausbeutung von billigen Arbeitskräften und tut auch noch was fürs Klima...



Sehr guter Ratschlag...
Und weil Du für Dein Hobby und Deine Freizeitaktivitäten bei Dir alles im Laden um die Ecke kaufen kannst, hast Du sicher noch nie einen Paketdienst in Anspruch genommen. Wow...
Ups, ich bin ein Ausbeuter und ein Klimaschwein...

Ich denke, hier darf jeder/jede mal rumgrummeln, völlig Wurscht worüber. Dafür gibt es ja diesen Fred, aber niemand sollte darüber urteilen, was für den Einen oder Anderen ein "doofer Tag" ist!
Klar steht ein verlorenes oder zu spät zugestelltes Paket in keiner Relation zu Krankheit, Unfall oder gar Tod eines Menschen - ist hier sicher jedem/jeder bewusst. Darf ich hier nur dann schreiben, wenn ich krank, verunfallt oder gestorben bin   oder es jemanden aus meinem Bekanntenkreis getroffen hat?

Der Fred ist inzwischen 153 Seiten lang und wenn man mal querliest haben auch die, die hier meinen, es gibt Schlimmeres als ein nicht zugestelltes Paket (was auch völlig korrekt ist), sich hier auch schon häufiger über "Lappalien" ausgelassen.
Also bitte gleiches Recht für alle, zu jeder Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (7. Juni 2018)

Nur für die Akten, meine Tante ist vor 4 Wochen gestorben. Meine Cousine hatte sich mit ihr zerstritten weswegen sich ihre Stiefschwester um die Beerdigung kümmert / gekümmert hat. Trotz 10x nachfragen warte ich seitdem auf ne Info ob sie nun beerdigt wurde, oder wann wir kommen sollen/können (immerhin 550km Anfahrt). Aber ich finde solche Sachen muss ich eigentlich nicht ständig breit treten, weswegen ich sie lieber für mich behalte und eher über Sachen berichte, über die man zumindest manchmal auch lachen oder den Kopf schütteln kann.

Aber gut, wenn nur Todesfälle nen doofen Tag ausmachen... dann kann man ja hier dicht machen, denn hoffentlich stirbt nicht ständig irgendwo irgendwer...

Naja, und gesund bin ich aber wegen dem Paket bald auch nicht mehr. Hier drin wird man sprichwörtlich gegrillt. Da wir keine Vorhänge aufhängen können, und es die passenden Rollos nicht vor Ort gibt, hab ich sie halt bestellt. Und es wird nur heisser und heisser (im Moment 27°C im Schatten seit 3 Wochen btw.) aber denkste meine Rollos kommen? Mein Kreislauf tanzt Limbo... Lüften geht nur nachts um 3, weil den Rest des Tages flattern hier sonst lustig Baustoffe rein wegen der Sanierung. Isokügelchen, Hauswand-Isostyropor was sie abfeilen, Farben, Holzsplitter - was nicht alles... und natürlich wird nonstop geraucht was die Schwarte hergibt... Hab schon mit Tarp und Zeitungen die Fenster verhängt, aber das ätzt dann wenn man nachts lüften will...

Ordnungswidrigkeit? Gut zu wissen, leite ich dem Bauleiter weiter, ist ja nicht mein Haus, ich darf hier nur wohnen.
Im Übrigen >
Samstag = keine Lust, Tour abgebrochen
Montag: Stille in der App
Dienstag = keine Lust, Tour abgebrochen
Mittwoch = Stille in der App
heute = bislang nichts, aber das Zeitfenster geht nur noch 2 Stunden, und bislang wurde es jedesmal 1-2 Stunden vor dessen Ende abgebrochen...


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. Juni 2018)

Gehört eigentlich in den anderen Faden, aber der Vollständigkeit halber: Vorhin hab ich den DHL Wagen in meiner Straße rumgeistern sehen. Ich also in Schlappen die Straße runter gehechelt und siehe da er hatte ein arg ramponiertes teils offenes Paket dabei. Sowas könne schonmal platzen - ok es war auch schlampig verpackt. Inhalt war aber heile... 
Er war btw. krank und die Urlaubsvertretung scheinbar eine Oberpflaume. Er hatte alleine für meine Straße 30 Pakete, in unserem 80.000 Einwohnerkaff ne starke Zahl. Er war selbst total entsetzt.
Sie nehmen übrigens jeden bei DHL sagt er, egal wie dämlich, aus Verzweiflung weil sie ständig unterbesetzt sind. 
Naja hab ich heute mal mein 10kg Paket selbst hochgetragen, freut er sich auch 

P.S.: normal lass ich mir mein Zeugs ja in die Packstation schicken, haben die weniger Gerenne, es kommt zu 99% auch da an und alles aber diesmal war 1m Länge halt einfach zu groß.


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Juli 2018)

Heute ist der Jahrestag meines Unfalles in der Picardie.

Leider habe ich immer noch ein paar Folgeschäden. Empfindungsstörrungen in beiden Ringfingern und an einer Stelle am rechten Unterarm. Morgens ist es am schlimmsten, dann brennt die Außenseite richtig und könnte die ganze Zeit die Finger    Wachrubbeln. 

War vor zwei Monaten auch nochmal bei einer Neurolgin, außer Schmerzmittel verschreiben (worauf ich dankend verzichtet habe) konnte sie mir keine Hilfe an bieten, genau so wenig wie eine Prognose ob sich es noch bessert.

Nächste Woche habe ich wieder einen Termin beim Zahnarzt, da sieht es soweit gut aus, muß aber noch zwei Zähne Überkronen Lassen.

Aber ich denke habe das beste draus gemacht. Weil es ja am Anfang schwierig war und ich während meiner krank Schreibung Zeit hatte, habe ich meine Ernährung umgestellt. Ich koche jetzt richtig selber, weniger Zucker und keine Schleckereien mehr nebenbei. Dadurch konnte ich 14 Kilo abspecken und habe für mein Alter jetzt ein recht niedriges Gewicht.

Sportlich bin ich auch wieder recht fit, mache noch zusätzlich Beweglichkeitsübungengen und Kraft auch für den Oberkörper und bin jetzt nicht mehr so hüftsteif.

Fahre wieder richtig MTB und habe hier eine nette Gruppe zum mitfahren gefunden.

Habe dieses Jahr auch wieder die Brevetserie geschafft, also wieder Superrandonneurin geworden. Nur den 1000er übers Wochenende habe ich nicht ganz geschafft, nach 750 km bin ich zum Bahnhof abgedreht 

Manchmal braucht es halt so einen richtigen Schubs das man die alten Trampelpfade verlässt und bin jetzt auch soweit zufrieden


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Heute ist der Jahrestag meines Unfalles in der Picardie.
> 
> Leider habe ich immer noch ein paar Folgeschäden. Empfindungsstörrungen in beiden Ringfingern und an einer Stelle am rechten Unterarm. Morgens ist es am schlimmsten, dann brennt die Außenseite richtig und könnte die ganze Zeit die Finger    Wachrubbeln.
> 
> ...



Schon mal Osteopathie probiert?


----------



## Perlenkette (2. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Habe dieses Jahr auch wieder die Brevetserie geschafft, also wieder Superrandonneurin geworden. Nur den 1000er übers Wochenende habe ich nicht ganz geschafft, nach 750 km bin ich zum Bahnhof abgedreht



Respekt (auch zum Gewichtsverlust)!!!



.... und eine gewisse Ironie,




Sickgirl schrieb:


> Fahre wieder richtig MTB und habe hier eine nette Gruppe zum mitfahren gefunden.



dass Du durch einen schweren Sturz zum Mountainbiken  (zurück-) gefunden hast!


----------



## Sickgirl (4. Juli 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Schon mal Osteopathie probiert?



Habe es mir mal angeschaut, aber das ist mir zu esoterisch. Ich glaube auch nicht an Globulis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (4. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Habe es mir mal angeschaut, aber das ist mir zu esoterisch. Ich glaube auch nicht an Globulis


Das hat aber weder mit Esoterik noch mit 10.000facher verdünnung zu tun.


----------



## Sickgirl (4. Juli 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das hat aber weder mit Esoterik noch mit 10.000facher verdünnung zu tun.



Was, das es trotzdem funktioniert? Für mich hatte es was mit der Erwartungshaltung die man hat. Da ich mir nichts davon erwarte kann es bei mir nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Ahija (4. Juli 2018)

... Diagnose Schlüsselbeinbruch.

Samstag im Bikepark den Drop nicht sauber gelandet, den viel zu nah danach gebauten Sprung nicht anständig mitnehmen können, die Kurve innen im losen Gerümpel anfahren müssen. Vorderrad "burpt"(?) und rutscht weg. Fahrer schlägt in die Steilkurve ein, Schulter voraus.
6-8 Wochen Pause. Und obendrauf gibts bei aktuellen Temperaturen eine Schultergelenksorthese auf Microfaserklett. Speckweggürtel auf die Krankenkasse sozusagen


----------



## bobo2606 (4. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Was, das es trotzdem funktioniert? Für mich hatte es was mit der Erwartungshaltung die man hat. Da ich mir nichts davon erwarte kann es bei mir nicht funktionieren.



#reinschleichalsnichtlady

Na ja, die Grenzen der "faktenbezogenen" Medizin durftest du ja schon kennenlernen........
Die Osteopathie mit Esoterik und "dem Erfüllen von Hoffnungen" ab zu tun ist denke ich ist zu wenig weit gehüpft.
Allerdings hoffe ich, dass dir trotzdem noch geholfen werden kann deine Probleme auszuheilen.

Nix fia unguad,
Bobo

#wiederrausschleich


----------



## Sickgirl (4. Juli 2018)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> #reinschleichalsnichtlady
> 
> Na ja, die Grenzen der "faktenbezogenen" Medizin durftest du ja schon kennenlernen........
> Die Osteopathie mit Esoterik und "dem Erfüllen von Hoffnungen" ab zu tun ist denke ich ist zu wenig weit gehüpft.
> ...



Na ja, das was ich drüber gelesen hat klingt für mich ziemlich nebulös. Was hilft es wenn der Therapeut irgendwelche Strukturen erfühlt, konkretes wie da eine Veränderung einsetzten will habe ich noch bei keinem gelesen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Na ja, das was ich drüber gelesen hat klingt für mich ziemlich nebulös. Was hilft es wenn der Therapeut irgendwelche Strukturen erfühlt, konkretes wie da eine Veränderung einsetzten will habe ich noch bei keinem gelesen.


Ich halte auch nichts von dem Heilpraktiker Kram, sage immer dass es bei mir nicht hilft weil ich nicht dran glaube 

Habe von einer befreundeten Physiotherapeutin eine Osteopathin empfohlen bekommen die selbst aus der Physiotherapie ecke kommt. 
Dh es ist mehr eine Art massieren und halten von Druckpunkten/Verspannungen.
Auch von Gewebe oder Faszien , das soll die Selbstheilung des Körpers durch vermehrte Durchblutung und abtransport der Giftstoffe anregen. Geheimnis ist die Betrachtung des ganzen Körper, dh es kann sein dass deine Hüfte "bearbeitet" wird wenn dir deine Schulter weh tut. Weil der Körper immer Schwachstellen/Fehlstellungen ausgleichen möchte, dies aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt kompensieren kann und wenn nicht mehr kommen die schmerzen. 

Es steht und fällt also mit dem Therapeuten 
Es gibt auch viele die mit Energien und dem Energiefluss im Körper arbeiten, das wäre auch nicht meins


----------



## bobo2606 (4. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Na ja, das was ich drüber gelesen hat klingt für mich ziemlich nebulös. Was hilft es wenn der Therapeut irgendwelche Strukturen erfühlt, konkretes wie da eine Veränderung einsetzten will habe ich noch bei keinem gelesen.



Ich versuch es kurz, einfach und grob (wiederspricht allerdings den osteopathischen Grundsätzen ).

Die von dir angesprochenen Strukturen (dazu gehören Muskeln, Knochen Organe, Faszien Nerven-, Blut- und Lymphbahnen, Gewebeschichten.....) haben im gesunden Zustand eine gewisse Eigenbewegung, die ein Therapeut erfühlen und einschätzen kann (Kann man manchmal auch selbst nachfühlen, am Beckenknochen zum Beispiel....). Führt die "Struktur" diese Eigenbewegung nicht mehr oder unvollständig  aus, spricht man von einer Blockade. Der Therapeut versucht dann anhand erlernter sanfter (das Gegenteil von grob) Techniken diese gesunde Eigenbewegung wieder herzustellen um die Selbstheilungskräfte zu aktivieren. Blockaden an "Strukturen" müssen ihren Ursprung nicht in einer "Erkrankung" dieser singulären Struktur haben, sondern können ursächlich ganz wo anders herrühren (ganzheitlicher Ansatz). Hier die richtigen  Zusammenhänge zu erkennen unterscheidet einen guten von einem weniger guten Therapeuten, somit ist Osteopath nicht gleich Osteopath.
Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt und konnte die Ostopathie ein wenig aus der Esoterikecke ziehen....

Servus,
Bobo


----------



## Martina H. (4. Juli 2018)

Sehr gut - Danke


----------



## Bettina (4. Juli 2018)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Na ja, die Grenzen der "faktenbezogenen" Medizin durftest du ja schon kennenlernen........


Danke. Der Satz ist genial. 
Dein anderer Beitrag ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Was, das es trotzdem funktioniert? Für mich hatte es was mit der Erwartungshaltung die man hat. Da ich mir nichts davon erwarte kann es bei mir nicht funktionieren.




Um so besser  versuch es. 
Wenn du keine Erwartungshaltung hast, kannst du auch nicht enttäuscht werden. Kleine Kinder z.B.sind die besten Patienten, da sie unbefangen sind.
Frag in deiner Umgebung nach Erfahrungen mit Osteopathen und such dir danach einen aus.

Wenn @greenhorn-biker es nicht vorgeschlagen hätte, wärs von mir gekommen  es war mein 1. Gedanke, als ich deinen Beitrag gelesen hab.

Ich bin zur Zeit unterstützend zum Gebiß regulieren in osteopathischer Behandlung und das paßt sehr gut zusammen  
Auch nach einem Bikesturz, als ich nach einer Woche furchtbare Unterarmschmerzen hatte, hat mir Osteopathie innerhalb 10 Minuten geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Was, das es trotzdem funktioniert? Für mich hatte es was mit der Erwartungshaltung die man hat. Da ich mir nichts davon erwarte kann es bei mir nicht funktionieren.


Niels Bohr hatte angeblich über seinem hauseingang ein hufeisen befestigt. Er wurde gefragt, wie er denn als physiker und nobelpreisträger an so etwas glauben könne. Er meinte, natürlich glaube er nicht daran. Das sei doch klar. Aber er habe gehört, dass es auch helfe, wenn man nicht dran glaube.


----------



## lucie (5. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Leider habe ich immer noch ein paar Folgeschäden. Empfindungsstörrungen in beiden Ringfingern und an einer Stelle am rechten Unterarm. Morgens ist es am schlimmsten, dann brennt die Außenseite richtig und könnte die ganze Zeit die Finger Wachrubbeln.
> 
> War vor zwei Monaten auch nochmal bei einer Neurolgin, außer Schmerzmittel verschreiben (worauf ich dankend verzichtet habe) konnte sie mir keine Hilfe an bieten, genau so wenig wie eine Progno



Und was spricht aus genau diesen Tatsachen und DeinenbErfahrungen gegen eine Vorstellung bei einem Osteopathen?
Oft sind es auch Physiotherapeuten mit einer zusätzlichen Ausbildung, die beide "Welten" kennen und ihr Wissen und ihre Fähigkeiten in ihrer Behandlung bündeln. Was ist daran esoterisch? Sicher ist es auch keine Garantie, dass dann Deine Beschwerden abklingen.
In diesem Fall wirst Du wohl oder übel damit leben oder von einem Arzt, Therapeuten etc. rennen müssen.


----------



## Sickgirl (5. Juli 2018)

Eigentlich  ist es eine Nervensache, und mir ist nicht ganz klar wie Handauflegen es bewirken soll das sich die Nervenbahnen schneller neu verdrahten


----------



## lucie (5. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Eigentlich  ist es eine Nervensache, und mir ist nicht ganz klar wie Handauflegen es bewirken soll das sich die Nervenbahnen schneller neu verdrahten



Dann musst Du, wie schon erwähnt, eben auf weitere Ursachensuche gehen, damit dann gezielt behandelt werden kann.
Wenn man aber nichts Konkretes findet, wird es schwierig, eine geeignete Therapie zu empfehlen bzw. zu verordnen.
Vestehe also nicht so wirklich, warum Du alle Optionen so konsequent ablehnst.


----------



## murmel04 (5. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl, was hast du zu verlieren?
Außer ein wenig Zeit für den Termin.
Ich würde es einfach ausprobieren, allerdings musst du ohne Vorurteile hingegen und dich darauf einlassen.
Ich war noch nie bei einem Ostheopaten.
Denke werde es aber auch mal machen.

Ich für meinen Teil wäre froh ich hätte so einen Ansatzpunkt für meine aktuellen Probleme


----------



## Sickgirl (5. Juli 2018)

Für etwas an was ich nicht glaube Geld zu investieren fällt mir zu schwer


----------



## lucie (5. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Für etwas an was ich nicht glaube Geld zu investieren fällt mir zu schwer



Wenn Du jetzt eine ärtzliche Behandlung bzw. ein Arztbesuch komplett selbst zahlen müsstest, würdest Du dann auch dort nicht mehr hingehen wollen? Glaubst Du denn an deren Unfehlbarkeit? Dann hättest Du ja auch die Empfehlung der Schmerzmedikation seitens der Neurologin annehmen können.

Und was für eine Prognose erwartest Du, wenn Deine Beschwerden noch nicht einmal komplett ausdiagnostiziert wurden, also noch keine konkrete Diagnose gestellt wurde?

Meine Erfahrungen mit der Schulmedizin sind inzwischen auch nicht mehr die Besten. Komplex und Ganzheitlich läuft da auch nichts mehr - geht auch nur noch ums Geld. Heißt: richtig, zeitnah und effizient geholfen wird Dir dort oft auch nicht mehr.
Ich denke da z.B. an die Terminpolitik mancher Fachärzte, sodass man in einigen akuten Fällen sinnloserweise die Notaufnahme aufsuchen muss, obwohl die Beschwerden durchaus auch zeitnah bei einem Facharzt abzuklären wären und ob und wann man dort dann von einem zu den Beschwerden passenden Facharzt zu Gesicht bekommt, steht auch in den Sternen. Dann kann ich auch glauben... 

Du entscheidest und Du hast die Wahl...


----------



## rhnordpool (5. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es eine Nervensache, und mir ist nicht ganz klar wie Handauflegen es bewirken soll das sich die Nervenbahnen schneller neu verdrahten


Als stiller Leser erlaube ich mir mal nen Kommentar: 
Meine Frau (inzwischen in Pension) war langjährig extrem erfolgreich als Physiotherapeutin mit VOJTA Zusatzausbildung. Da gabs einige Patienten, die jahrelang vergeblich von Arzt zu Arzt gewandert sind.

Vojta ist ne sehr fundierte, wissenschaftliche Methode zur Nervenstimulierung, eingesetzt ursprünglich um Entwicklungsdefizite bei Säuglingen zu beheben. Später dann auch für Erwachsene weiterentwickelt.
Ähnliches Konzept is BOBATH.
Vojta und Bobath waren tschechische Ärzte und alles andere als Esoteriker.
Osteopathen haben ebenfalls eine sehr gute Ausbildung und sind oft besser als so mancher Arzt. 
Die Behandlungstechniken dieser Spezialisten sind nicht deckungsleich, aber alle diese Leute verfügen über gediegenes Wissen. Und sind oft besser in der Diagnostik als Ärzte. Sie dürfen nur offiziell nicht selber diagnostizieren. Dies darf immer noch nur der Arzt (leider).

Also ich kann Dir nur dringend empfehlen, es mit diesen - auf Nervenleiden spezialisierten hysiotherpeuten zu versuchen und Energie darauf zu verwenden, da nen guten, engagierten zu finden als das bei Ärzten zu versuchen. Die Erfahrungen mit meiner Frau und ihrer Praxis haben mich gelehrt, daß dieser Ansatz oft erfolgreicher war. Und die können dir auch sagen, was auf dem Rezept des Artzes stehen muß, damit sie vernünftig und für Dich weitestgehend kostenlos arbeiten können.


----------



## Sickgirl (5. Juli 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt eine ärtzliche Behandlung bzw. ein Arztbesuch komplett selbst zahlen müsstest, würdest Du dann auch dort nicht mehr hingehen wollen? Glaubst Du denn an deren Unfehlbarkeit? Dann hättest Du ja auch die Empfehlung der Schmerzmedikation seitens der Neurologin annehmen können.
> 
> Und was für eine Prognose erwartest Du, wenn Deine Beschwerden noch nicht einmal komplett ausdiagnostiziert wurden, also noch keine konkrete Diagnose gestellt wurde?
> 
> ...


 Ich habe ja eine Diagnose, es ist eine Rückenmarksprellung, und ich zahle für meine Dauermedikation gerne die Zuzahlung, da ich es als hilfreich erlebt habe

Ich zahle auch die 1300 an meinen Zahnarzt, da ich da auch einen Sinn drin sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (5. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich habe ja eine Diagnose, es ist eine Rückenmarksprellung, und ich zahle für meine Dauermedikation gerne die Zuzahlung, da ich es als hilfreich erlebt habe
> 
> Ich zahle auch die 1300 an meinen Zahnarzt, da ich da auch einen Sinn drin sehe



Na dann...
Wo genau ist denn dann Dein/das Problem? Kannst doch die Osteopathie nicht verteufeln oder esoterisieren , wenn Du sie nicht ausprobiert hast. Probier sie aus, vielleicht hilft sie und wenn nicht, dann hast Du in Deinem Fall wohl recht.

Wieviel Geld gibst Du für Deine Brevetserien, Leichtbauteile, generell für Dein Hobby aus? Bei der Gesundheit und der Lebensqualität sollte man nicht geizen und ggf. auch mal Neues ausprobieren, wenn andere Methoden, Behandlungen nicht greifen.


----------



## bobo2606 (5. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Für etwas an was ich nicht glaube Geld zu investieren fällt mir zu schwer



Und was würde dich überzeugen?
Erfahrungsberichte........?
Wissenschaftliche Studien.......?

Also erstmal, ich bin kein Therapeut, der dich zu etwas überreden will.... Ich bin Ing. im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik und habe ausbildungstechnisch keinerlei medizinischen Background. Ich habe nur gute und schlechte Erfahrungen mit Schul- und Alternativmedizin gesammelt und beschäftige mich seitdem mit dem Thema.

Wissenschaftliche Studien vermitteln einem meist das Gefühl von Seriosität. Allerdings sind sie auch nichts anderes als die Sammlung einer Vielzahl von "Erfahrungsberichten" und deren statistische Auswertung. Daraus werden Prognosen und Therapien abgeleitet.
Ob diese dann der individuellen Voraussetzung jedes Patienten gerecht wird kann jeder selbst entscheiden.

Wenn du kein Vertrauen in die Osteopathie hast, musst du das auch nicht ausprobieren. Als Basis einer erfolgreichen Therapie ist dieses Vertrauen nicht unbedingt von Nöten, kann aber verstärkend helfen.
Sollte dein Leidensdruck allerdings so weit ansteigen, dass du mit dem aktuellen Umgang deiner Beschwerden nicht mehr zurecht kommst, würde ich dir trotzdem einen Besuch beim Osteopathen vorschlagen.

Servus,
bobo


----------



## Sickgirl (5. Juli 2018)

Ihr könnt es euch sparen, mir ist das zu suspekt und die einzige Indikation wo es wohl relativ anschlagen tut liegt bei mir nicht vor. Sonst sieht es ja mit der Wirksamkeit nicht so überzeugend aus

Und für eine vage Möglichkeit paar hundert Euro zu versenken habe ich keine Lust. Gut wenn ich Krebs im Endstadium hätte würde ich es in meiner Verzweiflung vielleicht erwägen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Juli 2018)

Osteopathie zahtl doch eh die Krankenkasse?! Soweit ich weiß, wenigstens einige Sitzungen im Jahr.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Juli 2018)

Kommt auf die Kasse an. Ggf. teilweise. Ist ne freiwillige Leistung. Wie sportmedizinische Untersuchungen, Globuli, etc. Die TK z.B. zahlt alle zwei Jahre 80% eine sportmedizinische Untersuchung, max. aber so um die 180 Euronen.
Also die Frau eines Kollegen muss ihren halbjährlichen Spass beim Osteopathen immer selbst zahlen. Also am besten vorher mal fragen und sich ne schriftliche Zusage holen, wenn es nicht im Leistungskatalog steht.


----------



## rhnordpool (6. Juli 2018)

Ich würd nicht die Kasse fragen, sondern den Osteopathen. die haben oft auch kassenfähige Zusatzausbildungen (hab ja schon mal von Vojta und Bobath geschrieben. Gibt noch ein paar Vergleichbare), die der Osteopath bei der Kasse abrechnen kann, wenn die Praxis ne Kassenzulassung hat. Wenn nicht, nen anderen suchen. Gibt genügend, die das haben.
Ein guter Osteopath/Physiotherapeut schaut sich sowieso den ganzen Patienten an und behandelt, was nötig ist. Das paßt heutzutage leider nur selten zu den Leistungen, die die Kassen bezahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ihr könnt es euch sparen, mir ist das zu suspekt




Leute lasst es: gutgemeinte Ratschläge sind nicht erwünscht...


----------



## murmel04 (6. Juli 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Leute lasst es: gutgemeinte Ratschläge sind nicht erwünscht...



Stimmt


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. Juli 2018)

Alternativ ist "gut gemeint" halt nicht grundsätzlich gut für alle Situationen, so sehr wir alle die ultimative Lösung zu sehen glauben.

@Sickgirl Alles Gute dir weiterhin, dein erster Beitrag hier klang zwar für dich wahrscheinlich eher gedrückt, deswegen auch wohl dieser Thread. Für mich- klang er gerade gegen Ende mega positiv und das behalte im Hinterkopf, du findest schon deinen Weg.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (7. Juli 2018)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Wissenschaftliche Studien vermitteln einem meist das Gefühl von Seriosität. Allerdings sind sie auch nichts anderes als die Sammlung einer Vielzahl von "Erfahrungsberichten" und deren statistische Auswertung. Daraus werden Prognosen und Therapien abgeleitet.
> Ob diese dann der individuellen Voraussetzung jedes Patienten gerecht wird kann jeder selbst entscheiden.



Das sind dann aber Metastudien, wo man v.a. die Seriösität der einzelnen Quellen berücksichtigen muss!

Denn, ohne klugscheißern zu wollen, die Qualität einer medizin. Studie hängt von der Art (doppelblind) und der Power (Signifikanzlevel, Samplezahl und Effektgröße) ab.

Ob es seriöse Daten zur Bestätigung der Wirksamkeit der Osteopathie gibt, weiß ich nicht bzgl. der Unwirksamkeit der Homöopathie und anderen Alternativmethoden gibt es sie jedenfalls.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (7. Juli 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Und für eine vage Möglichkeit paar hundert Euro zu versenken habe ich keine Lust. Gut wenn ich Krebs im Endstadium hätte würde ich es in meiner Verzweiflung vielleicht erwägen



Nicht mal da. Gönn dir und deinen Lieben in dem Fall (der niemals eintreten soll) lieber was schönes oder spende es.


----------



## bobo2606 (7. Juli 2018)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber Metastudien, wo man v.a. die Seriösität der einzelnen Quellen berücksichtigen muss!
> 
> Denn, ohne klugscheißern zu wollen, die Qualität einer medizin. Studie hängt von der Art (doppelblind) und der Power (Signifikanzlevel, Samplezahl und Effektgröße) ab.
> 
> Ob es seriöse Daten zur Bestätigung der Wirksamkeit der Osteopathie gibt, weiß ich nicht bzgl. der Unwirksamkeit der Homöopathie und anderen Alternativmethoden gibt es sie jedenfalls.



Ich denke das wird jetzt zu "Off-Topic".....

Aber ich will mich da nicht rausstehlen.
 passender Faden?....PN?.....


----------



## scubasigi_73 (7. Juli 2018)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird jetzt zu "Off-Topic".....


Geb ich dir vollkommen recht.



bobo2606 schrieb:


> passender Faden?....PN?.....



Ja klar.


----------



## Bettina (7. Juli 2018)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> passender Faden?.


Also ich folge der Diskussion sehr gespannt.  Ich habe sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit der Schulmedizin sammeln dürfen, sehr gute mit Ostheopathie und anderen Methoden.  Studien sind für mich nicht überzeugend, da sie selten unabhängig sind.  
Zitat: es gibt keinen Klimawandel, alles normal


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Juli 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Also ich folge der Diskussion sehr gespannt.  Ich habe sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit der Schulmedizin sammeln dürfen, sehr gute mit Ostheopathie und anderen Methoden.  Studien sind für mich nicht überzeugend, da sie selten unabhängig sind.
> Zitat: es gibt keinen Klimawandel, alles normal



... wenn es den Beschwerden Abhilfe schafft, Linderung sich einstellt  oder nur ein wenig hilft ist alles in Ordnung ...
... den Klimawandel haben doch die Chinesen erfunden, laut einer Aussage *d e s *Experten schlechthin ...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Oktober 2018)

Nix passiert, abseits eben von der Delle im Helm und einem etwas geschredderten Sattel (yay Ducttape). Grad die Anfrage an Bell geschickt bezüglich Crash Replacement und deutliches Memo an mich, auf mein Bauchgefühl zu hören. Das sagte nämlich, nicht den letzten Trail zu fahren, sondern den parallelen Wanderweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. Oktober 2018)

o O


----------



## Deleted 454842 (29. Oktober 2018)

Klassischer Fall von verdammich noch eins den Notabstieg verinnerlichen. Sah aber bestimmt lustig aus.


----------



## Drahteseli (16. November 2018)

Gestern hat sich mein Santa Cruz Chameleon


 
Besonders gut versteckt 


 

Dabei sollte es doch demnächst einen neuen Freund bekommen (inspiriert beim Forentreffen)


----------



## Perlenkette (16. November 2018)

Ach Du meine Güte, das tut mir sehr leid!!! 

Das ist ärgerlich, traurig und nervig............  

(war Chaotenkinds Kuschel oder meine Spinne die Inspiration?)


----------



## lucie (16. November 2018)

Waaaas? Ich könnte schon wieder...
Dieses Dreckspack!!! Den sollen die Finger abfaulen - alle.

Tut mir leid, ich kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen, nachdem mir vor 2 Jahren gleich 2 Bikes innerhalb von 4 Wochen aus dem Keller geklaut wurden - u.a. auch das Chameleon.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. November 2018)

What?  Na toll


----------



## scylla (16. November 2018)

Mein Beileid! 
Dieses miese schäbige Einbrechergesindel


----------



## Drahteseli (16. November 2018)

leider kein Einbruch.
an einer viel begangenen Stelle (von Personal) am hellerlichten Tag geklaut.

@lucie PN


----------



## scylla (16. November 2018)

Hast du eine Hausrat-Versicherung? Gibt ein paar mit Abdeckung für Fahrrad-Diebstahl, die auch bei Diebstahl "draußen" zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (16. November 2018)

Jup habe ich ist auch schon gemeldet.
Meine Versicherung ist da auch echt super 
Ich sammel grade alle Belege die ich irgendwo noch finden kann, Selbstaufbau....


----------



## Martina H. (16. November 2018)

...so ein Dreck - mögen denen die Eier abfaulen!!!! 

Das blöde ist ja, dass man den Rahmen nicht mehr bekommt (zumindest neu) - selbst wenn die Versicherung zahlt, hat man ja wieder das Problem was entsprechendes zu finden. Ist ja nicht so einfach in der Grösse...


----------



## Bettina (16. November 2018)

Mist. So ein schöner Aufbau. 
Ich gehe gleich mal in den Keller alle durchzählen. Ich hatte mich jahrelang geärgert und den Kerl verflucht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. November 2018)

Och, nee! Dieses asoziale Gesindel! Wenn ich mal so einen erwische, werde ich meine gute Erziehung vergessen. Der würde nie wieder ein Bike anfassen (können).


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2018)

Lang nicht so doof wie das geklaute Chameleon 
aber auch doof
Das war bis vor kurzem mein Wildsautrail   





Das Schild etwas weiter oben steht noch "eine naturnahe Waldwirtschaft soll dazu führen ..."


----------



## Lenka K. (17. November 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das war bis vor kurzem mein Wildsautrail


Furchtbar! Ich fühle mit Dir, mir kommen jedesmal fast die Tränen, wenn ich wieder mal einen zerstörten Pfad entdecke! 

Und die Floskeln der Forstwirtschaft, zum Kotzen! Das Motto der Bayerischen Staatsforste: "Nachhaltig wirtschaften," das ich nicht lache!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (17. November 2018)

Ich war heute in unbekanntem Gebiet unterwegs. Hatte mir vorher bei Komoot eine nette Tour mit ein paar S1-S2 Trails zusammengeklickt... Vor Ort standen wir dann allerdings ausschließlich im Gebüsch. Meist waren die ursprünglichen Wege die ersten Meter noch zu erahnen, aber dann kam nur noch Unterholz und zugewucherte Wildnis. War auch irgendwie ziemlich doof.... 

Frage mich, wer die Wege wohl bei Komoot eingestellt hat und wann das war. Teilweise wuchsen da Bäumchen, die waren definitiv schon ein paar Jährchen alt... Und wenn man dann schaut, was die Forstwirtschaft da wieder alles aufgebuddelt hat... Aber die bösen Biker...


----------



## scylla (17. November 2018)

War das zufällig in der Südpfalz hinter Hauenstein? In der Region ist/war mal ein "nicht besonders schlauer" Mensch unterwegs, der aus uralten Topokarten Wege in die OSM Karte abgezeichnet hat und gemäß ihrer "Kurvigkeit" mit Singletrail-Einstufungen versehen hat. Geradeaus =S1, wenig Kurven = S2, viele Kurven = S3.
Wir sind auf den Mist auch schon reingefallen


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2018)

Bei uns in der Gegend sind in den letzten Jahren auch einige Trails entstanden, vielfach durch die vielen Hundebesitzer, die einfach Querbeet spazieren. Und heute, als ich nach einer anderen Strecke auf den verschiedenen Online-Karten schaute, hab ich festgestellt, dass viele dieser Strecken jetzt auf den Karten verzeichnet sind 
Aber, wie @Aninaj feststellte, auch viele als Pfad eingetragene Wege einfach nicht existieren.

Trotzdem ist die Zeit von Herbst bis Anfang Frühjahr die Zeit um* Neues *zu entdecken  Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Aninaj (17. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> War das zufällig in der Südpfalz hinter Hauenstein? In der Region ist/war mal ein "nicht besonders schlauer" Mensch unterwegs, der aus uralten Topokarten Wege in die OSM Karte abgezeichnet hat und gemäß ihrer "Kurvigkeit" mit Singletrail-Einstufungen versehen hat. Geradeaus =S1, wenig Kurven = S2, viele Kurven = S3.
> Wir sind auf den Mist auch schon reingefallen



Nee, Nordpfalz. Aber vielleicht war hier ein ähnlicher Macher am Werk. Würde zumindest den Blödsinn erklären...


----------



## Mausoline (26. November 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ....
> Das war bis vor kurzem mein Wildsautrail
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh, diese Autobahn ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen. Öffentliche Stimmen reklamieren bei der Forstverwaltung. Die Ausschreibung hatte eine geringere Breite vorgesehen.
Dann sind wir mal gespannt was passiert, allerdings ein Trail wirds nicht mehr


----------



## LeaLoewin (3. Mai 2019)

Hab "endlich" auch mal was für den thread... Auch wenn der blöde Tag Mittwoch war. 

Noch gut.

Nicht mehr ganz so gut

Jetzt nur noch mit fest installiertem Protektor

Lg und euch eine Unfall freie Saison


----------



## Aninaj (3. Mai 2019)

Ups.. Gute Besserung! 

Wie ist das passiert, bist du bei der Landung blöd aufgekommen? Sieht ja auch der Perspektive schon recht hoch aus.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Mai 2019)

Dreck, gute Besserung


----------



## Mausoline (3. Mai 2019)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. Mai 2019)

Uff, ebenso gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (3. Mai 2019)

Lieben Dank euch allen :-*

Ja war so knapp hüft hoch und 5min vorher hatte der drop schon funktioniert. War nur auf dem pedal ein Stück verrutscht und konnte den zweiten drop der 6m da hinter hat nicht fahren.
Also nochmal hoch und beides zusammen ordentlich hin bekommen.

Bin auch sehr ordentlich gefallen .. Keinen einzigen Kratzer oder blauen fleck sonst, da fragt man sich echt wieso der Knochen einfach zerbröselt ist.


----------



## sommerfrische (3. Mai 2019)

So´n Mist! Auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2019)

Merke: beim Rad fahren nach vorn gucken und nicht Gänsebabys anhimmeln 






Alle Jahre wieder.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. Mai 2019)

Verdammt  Gute Besserung!
Wie geht's dem Bike?


----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Verdammt  Gute Besserung!
> Wie geht's dem Bike?



Das ist weich gefallen  Frag mal mein Knie


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Mai 2019)

Autsch - Daumenstrecksehne? Gute Besserung jedenfalls!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das ist weich gefallen  Frag mal mein Knie


 Aua, wenn dann richtig.


----------



## LeaLoewin (28. Mai 2019)

Aua ... so ein Mist, wilkommen im Club der Heilenden 
Gute Besserung auch von mir


----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2019)

Joa, irgendeine Sehen hat's wohl erwischt. Kapsel scheint noch halbwegs heile zu sein. Aber nix gerissen, nur geprellt / überdehnt oder so. Doc sagt ich darf Rad fahren, so lange ich ned vom Rad falle  Werde mal schauen, was die Kontrolle nächste Woche bringt und dann geht vielleicht der Rennlenker vom Graveler für ein bißchen Flachlandgegurke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2019)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Aua ... so ein Mist, wilkommen im Club der Heilenden
> Gute Besserung auch von mir



Ja cool, gleich Clubmitglied geworden 

Was macht deine Schulter bzw. das Schlüsselbein?


----------



## LeaLoewin (28. Mai 2019)

Heilt fleißig ... ich kann meinen Arm zumindest bis auf Schulterhöhe wieder ziemlich frei bewegen (höher darf ich nicht)
belasten darf ich auch immer noch nicht (halte mich aber nicht so 100% da dran)

in zwei Wochen werd ich dann sehen ob es sich nur heile anfühlt oder tatsächlich auch soweit ist dass ich wieder belasten kann.
... Bin echt mal gespannt wann ich dann wieder soweit bin dass ich die 100m Leiter in nem Windrad wieder sinnvoll hoch komme.


----------



## Perlenkette (28. Mai 2019)

Gute Besserung Euch allen!


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder.



Au weia, noch so eine, die es ständig auf ihre Hände abgesehen hat. Kenn ich leider nur zu gut 

Gute Besserung! (auch - weiterhin - an @LeaLoewin)


----------



## Fasani (28. Mai 2019)

autsch, gute Besserung an das gesamte Lazarett!


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Mai 2019)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> 100m Leiter in nem Windrad ... hoch komme(n).


Was ihr so für Sportarten macht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (28. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Merke: beim Rad fahren nach vorn gucken und nicht Gänsebabys anhimmeln



Kleine Gänse beschde(inzwischen laufen sie draussen):


----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2019)

so ähnlich sahen die Kleinen auch aus


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Mai 2019)

Oh nein! Gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## LeaLoewin (28. Mai 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Was ihr so für Sportarten macht ....



bin sogesehen quasi Profisportlerin ... werde dafür sogar bezahlt


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Mai 2019)

Gute Besserung an die Verletzten! Schnelle und gründliche Genesung!


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2019)

Shit.  Ihr macht Sachen. Ich wünsche Euch gute Besserung.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Mai 2019)

Ohweh  Gute Besserung allen!
Das hätte mir auch passieren können  Bin bekannt für große Verletzungen bei unspektakulären Stürzen 

Ich befürchte dann wird das mit Esthal nix bei dir


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Mai 2019)

Beim nächsten Mal nicht anhimmeln, sondern sie sich ein paar Monate später schön knusprig vorstellen. Vielleicht lenkt das nicht so sehr ab.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2019)

Man, man, man - man kann Euch echt nicht alleine lassen 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2019)

Danke euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich befürchte dann wird das mit Esthal nix bei dir



Wohl nicht so wie vorgesehen.  Aber dabei sein ist alles, oder so ähnlich


----------



## Deleted 454842 (2. Juni 2019)

Wenn ihr übrigens so effektiv wie möglich ein Ventil killen wollt, stellt das Fahrrad so hin, dass es durch das Pumpen zur Seite rutscht und dabei den Ventilkern so umknickt, dass es einen Teil des oberen Ventils gleich mit rausreißt. 
Zum Glück konnte ich einen neuen Ventilkern organisieren, das hat aber nur dafür gesorgt, dass der Reifen grade so je eine Abfahrt überstanden hat, bevor wieder aufgepumpt werden musste. Das heißt, ich darf mich etwas unvorhergesehen damit befassen, den kompletten Reifen samt Durchschlagschutz von der Felge zu ziehen. Ich liebe tubeless, aber das ist platt gesagt echt doof.  Netterweise hab ich wenigstens noch ein Tubelessventil übrig dank Canyon und Mavic.

Silver lining: An meiner Pumpe ist ein Teil dran, mit dem ich einen Ventilkern abschrauben kann und das funktionert 1A.


----------



## LeaLoewin (2. Juni 2019)

Manchmal denke ich mir dann doch dass bei ein bis zwei Platten pro Saison 10min nen Schlauch wechseln müssen viel chilliger als tubless ist.

Tut mir trotzdem leid, hoffe du bekommst es mit wenig stress und sauerei wieder hin


----------



## Deleted 454842 (2. Juni 2019)

Bei dem, was ich mit dem Bird fahre, hätte ich ohne tubeless und den Felgenschutz sicher mehr als ein bis zwei Platten pro Saison, eher ein bis zwei oder mehr pro Bikepark-/Flowtrail-Tag 
Mit Schlauch würde ich wahrscheinlich 2 bar hinten fahren müssen statt 1 oder weniger und dann wäre der Fahrspaß effektiv dahin. 

Der Defekt hier war noch dazu aus Blödheit entstanden, das heißt etwas, das ich in Zukunft mehr als nur vermeiden werde. Wird auch mein Vermieter sagen, der darf wieder helfen und weiß noch nix von seinem "Glück".


----------



## Sickgirl (6. August 2019)

Bin gerade auf 150:

Nach gut zwei Jahren auf der Suchliste konnte ich eine rare Schallplattenbox endlich zu einem akzeptablen Preis in den USA erstehen

Nach ein paar Mails sogar die Verkäuferin dazu bringen das sie die Discog Rechnung außen aufs Paket klebt so das ich nicht zum Zollamt muss

Schon gefreut, das es heute in Zustellung ist und bleibt ch es morgen in der Postfiliale abholen kann

Schaue vorhin in die Sendungsverfolgung: Annahme Verweigert 

Klar das keiner meiner Nachbarn ohne weiteres 120 Euro hinlegen möchte, aber das bedeutet das die Zustellung nicht möglich ist

Ewig mit dem Service telefoniert, niemand außer mir oder ein Mitglied meines Haushaltes kann die Annahme verweigern 

Jetzt gibt es noch einen Zustellversuch und ich hänge morgen einen Zettel an die Tür, das er es bitte in die Filiale bringen soll


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. August 2019)

Huch, ich kenn das nur, dass es dann automatisch in die Filiale geht. Hatte ich kürzlich, wobei ich ihn grade noch erwischt hab, nach dem er schon den Wisch + Hinweis auf Zollbetrag ausgedruckt hatte.

Ich drück die Daumen


----------



## scylla (6. August 2019)

Jaja, die lieben Paketzusteller, sorgen immer wieder für Action und erhöhten Blutdruck 
Mir ist kürzlich was ähnliches mit Hermes passiert, nur Gott sei Dank ohne die Zollgeschichte. Paket wurde 3 Tage in Folge jeweils für den nächsten Tag angekündigt, Zustellversuch gab es aber nie auch laut Tracking nicht. Irgendwann guck ich rein und sehe "an die Retourenstelle xxx weitergeleitet". Anruf beim Hermes-Service ergab, dass das natürlich nur ich oder der Versender veranlasst haben könnte, eine andere Möglichkeit gäbe es nicht und rückgängig zu machen wäre es auch nicht


----------



## delphi1507 (6. August 2019)

Bei mir ist gerade über Paket zurück gegangen weil es angeblich beschädigt wurde... Inhalt 2 jeans fur 12€ start 59€... Vermutlich war es das mit der Gelegenheit .. da nichts mehr auf Lager... Rückerstattung schon eingeleitet...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. August 2019)

Ich versuch mal, es zu erklären. Bin Zustellerin bei der Post. Und ich lass Pakete, die beschädigt sind, des öfteren zurückgehen. Erst nehme ich sie mit auf Zustellung, und gucke, das ich jemanden antreffe. Dann versuche ich es mit dem Kunden direkt zu klären. Er soll dann bitte nachschauen, ob im Paket alles enthalten ist, oder ob etwas im Paket beschädigt ist. Dann kann er sich überlegen, ob er es annimmt, oder Annahme verweigert. Wenn ich natürlich niemanden antreffe, geht das Paket als beschädigt zurück, aber ich versuche dann immer noch, es in den nächsten Tagen mit den kunden zu klären. Da muss man auch den Zusteller verstehen. Wenn ich Euch das Paket bspw. an einem Ablageort hinterlege, den ihr angegeben habt, und es fehlt was drin, und ihr beschwert Euch, muss ich dafür geradestehen. Und da fehlt mir und meinen Kollegen sicher auch die Lust zu. Stelle ich bspw. ein Paket irgendwo hinters Haus, ohne das der Kunde einen Ablagevertrag hat, und das Paket verschwindet, muss ich als Zusteller das Paket bezahlen. Und ganz ehrlich? So lieb sind mir meine Kunden nicht.

Bei Hermes (will jetzt nicht über die Konkurrenz meckern), sind mir auch schon komische Geschichten passiert. Bspw. stand im Internet: Zustellversuch erfolglos (Samstag Abends um 21:30 Uhr und ich war zuhause), bis dahin, das ich einen Boten von Hermes auf der Zustellung getroffen habe, und ihn freundlich angesprochen habe, wieviel er denn heute so im Auto hätte. Und er geantwortet hat: In English please. 

Tja, wenn die meisten Hermes-Boten der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind, geht schonmal was in die Hose. 

Und wenn man was bestellt, wo man Geld hinterlegen muss (ob Zoll oder nachnahme o.ä.), ist es ja niemandem zu verdenken, das er es nicht annimmt. Eine Annahme kann allerdings, und da geb ich dir Recht @Sickgirl nur ein Mitglied Deiner Familie oder Du selbst verweigern.
Da hätte ich Dein Paket wohl in eine Filiale benachrichtigt. Ich gebe Zoll oder Nachnahmen nur beim Empfänger ab. Ist der nicht da, wird benachrichtigt.
Hattest Du nicht die Möglichkeit, per Internet den Zustelltag zu bestimmen (Wunschtag), oder es direkt in eine Filiale in Deiner Nähe schicken zu lassen?

Will jetzt nicht alles kleinreden, aber man muss immer auch mal beide Seiten betrachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (6. August 2019)

Nein, konnte die Zustellung nicht ändern. Ich habe auch heute bei meinem Anruf drum gebeten, das sie es einfach in die Filiale umleiten, aber das geht scheinbar auch nicht.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. August 2019)

Wie das bei Zollangelegenheiten ist, weiß ich jetzt leider auch nicht. Wenn Du einen Zettel hinhängst, und darum bittest, das Paket in eine Filiale zu benachrichtigen, sollte es doch klappen, oder?
Wenn Du im Internet auf die Seite mit der Sendungsverfolgung gehst, kannst Du vielleicht den Tag oder die Zustellung ändern. Hast Du das schon probiert?

Konntest Du denn eigentlich in Erfahrung bringen, WER bei Deinem Paket die Annahme verweigert hat?


----------



## Sickgirl (6. August 2019)

Im Internet geht gar nichts mehr, da steht ja Annahme verweigert und zumindest in der App lässt sich nichts mehr ändern

Die Nachbarn kann ich erst morgen fragen, bei mir wird es heute Abend spät


----------



## Sickgirl (7. August 2019)

Ja super, das Paket geht zurück 

Ich habe an die Netzagentur geschrieben und werde wohl einen Anwalt einschalten um meine Schadensersatzansprüche durch zu setzten


----------



## Perlenkette (7. August 2019)

Das ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert!

Das Problem bei Auslands- oder Importsendungen ist tatsächlich, dass sie schnell zurückgesendet werden, wenn man nicht angetroffen wird und keinen Termin vereinbart. Bei UPS, Fedex&Co kann man meines Erachtens nicht abholen. Davor graut es mir auch, deshalb, bleibe ich konsequent zu hause oder bestelle jemanden zur Annahme her, wenn ich einen Importsendung erwarte. Die Fahrer kommen aber seit Jahren immer pünktlich laut Tracking.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. August 2019)

Na ja, ist echt Mist. Aber irgendjemand hat sich ja anscheinend die Frechheit rausgenommen, die Annahme des Pakets zu verweigern. Und da geht es dann leider zurück. 
Bin mal gespannt, welcher Deiner Nachbarn die Annahme verweigert hat. Und aus welchem Grund??? Und warum nicht einfach in eine Filiale benachrichtigt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (7. August 2019)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Na ja, ist echt Mist. Aber irgendjemand hat sich ja anscheinend die Frechheit rausgenommen, die Annahme des Pakets zu verweigern. Und da geht es dann leider zurück.
> Bin mal gespannt, welcher Deiner Nachbarn die Annahme verweigert hat. Und aus welchem Grund??? Und warum nicht einfach in eine Filiale benachrichtigt wurde



Der Nachbar kann im rechtlichen Sinne die Annahme nicht verweigern, er kann aber ablehnen das Paket an zu nehmen.

Das bedeutet das das Paket in die Filiale umgeleitet werden muss und ich die Benachrichtigung in den Briefkasten bekomme

Die Annahme verweigern kann nur der Empfänger oder ein Mitglied aus meinem Haushalt


----------



## scylla (7. August 2019)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Na ja, ist echt Mist. Aber irgendjemand hat sich ja anscheinend die Frechheit rausgenommen, die Annahme des Pakets zu verweigern. Und da geht es dann leider zurück.
> Bin mal gespannt, welcher Deiner Nachbarn die Annahme verweigert hat. Und aus welchem Grund??? Und warum nicht einfach in eine Filiale benachrichtigt wurde




Das hört sich doch eher so an als hätte der Zusteller Mist gebaut, und anstelle von "nicht zustellbar" oder ähnliches im System einzutragen und das Paket in der Filiale abzuliefern wie das eigentlich üblich ist, "Annahme verweigert" eingetragen. Das hätte der Zusteller eigentlich wissen müssen, dass ein Nachbar die Annahme nicht verweigern kann. Solche Sachen zu wissen sind die Grundvoraussetzung für seinen Job.  Und eigentlich müsste es einem auch ohne nähere Kenntnis schon der Menschenverstand eingeben. Der Nachbar kann das hingegen nicht wissen, dass es so endet, wenn er das Paket nicht annehmen möchte, nur weil er bei Annahme den Zoll bezahlen müsste. Von daher war das ja wohl keine Frechheit des Nachbarn, sondern eher Dummheit des Zustellers.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (7. August 2019)

Heute ist ein doofer Tag,

weil der Kollege ein A-lecker ist und die Schwachen in die Pfanne haut beim Chef


----------



## scylla (7. August 2019)

Hä?


----------



## Promontorium (7. August 2019)

Nochmal nachgefragt @Sickgirl: Du redest von Post, also DHL!?

Ich lasse mir meist alles in die Packstation schicken (muss man natürlich die maximal möglichen Masse kennen und ggf. dann nicht machen). In letzter Zeit, wenn ich weiss, dass ich nicht da sein werde, in die Postfiliale direkt. Wusste bis vor kurzem auch nicht, dass das geht.
Ob ich jetzt bei Abwesenheit einen Zettel im Briefkasten drin hab' und dann ja eh nur zu den Öffnungszeiten abholen kann, oder direkt zur Postfiliale, ist dann eh schon schnuppe. Da die Filiale 500m von mir weg ist, lasse ich manchmal so oder so dahin schicken - auch wenn ich vermutlich daheim sein werde!


----------



## Sickgirl (8. August 2019)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Nochmal nachgefragt @Sickgirl: Du redest von Post, also DHL!?
> 
> Ich lasse mir meist alles in die Packstation schicken (muss man natürlich die maximal möglichen Masse kennen und ggf. dann nicht machen), in letzter Zeit, wenn ich weiss, dass ich nicht da sein werde, in die Postfiliale direkt. Wusste bis vor kurzem auch nicht, dass das geht.
> Ob ich jetzt bei Abwesenheit eine Zettel im Briefkasten drin hab' und dann ja eh nur zu den Öffnungszeiten abholen kann, oder direkt zur Postfiliale, ist dann eh schon schnuppe. Da die Filiale 500m von mir weg ist, lasse ich manchmal so oder so dahin schicken - auch wenn ich vermutlich daheim sein werde!



Normalerweise lass ich auch alles in die Packstation schicken.

Das Problem ist halt das es eine Sendung aus dem Ausland war und ich da eben Einfuhrabgaben entrichten muss.


----------



## Sickgirl (9. August 2019)

Die DHL Geschichte macht Fix und Foxy. Wie bringe die dazu das sie zugeben das der Zusteller einen Fehler gemacht hat?

Ich habe ja Zeugen das ich zu dem Zeitpunkt am Arbeitsplatz war, ich hätte einfach gerne was schriftliches, das meine Verkäuferin erfolgreich bei USPS reklamieren kann.

Vorhin habe ich nochmal bei DHL angerufen, jetzt läuft eine neue Reklamation 

Nächste Woche geht es nach Paris und gerade kann ich mich da einfach nicht richtig drauf einlassen. Bin auch müde und kann trotzdem nicht richtig schlafen


----------



## M_on_Centurion (20. September 2019)

Ich hab nach längerer Suche endlich zum Radl passende Blenden für die Magura Bremszange gefunden. Mit fast 14€ recht teuer, aber ihr wisst ja....  . Gefreut, bestellt, schnell geliefert. Aber beim Einbau ist gleich bei drei der vier Ringe die Beschichtung abgeplatzt.  Und das bei dem Preis...


----------



## heckenbraunelle (22. September 2019)

Heute ist der zweite Tag meines Mountainbike-Kurses.
Statt zu radeln lag ich bis eben mit Migräne ausgeknockt im Bett.


----------



## Basti138 (22. September 2019)

Ich bekomme immer starke Kopfschmerzen, wenn ich zu wenig trinke vs Anstrengung.
Nimm nen Rucksack mit Trinkblase, so musst du nicht andauernd stehen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer starke Kopfschmerzen, ......





heckenbraunelle schrieb:


> Heute ist der zweite Tag meines Mountainbike-Kurses.
> Statt zu radeln lag ich bis eben mit *Migräne* ausgeknockt im Bett.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. September 2019)

Warum der Aufschrei?

Ich kriege auf die genannte Weise auch oft Kopfschmerzen. Und wenn ich diese nicht zeitnah behandle, endet's mit einer saftigen Migräne ...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. September 2019)

Das ist kein Aufschrei, immer schön die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## lucie (24. September 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Warum der Aufschrei?
> 
> Ich kriege auf die genannte Weise auch oft Kopfschmerzen. Und wenn ich diese nicht zeitnah behandle, endet's mit einer saftigen Migräne ...



Ich denke einfach einmal, dass dies kein Aufschrei war, sondern nur die Feststelung, dass, wenn die Migräne erst einmal zugeschlagen hat, ohnehin kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen und damit der zweite Kurstag, auch mit Rucksack und Trinkblase, nicht mehr zu retten gewesen wäre.

Das Ganze war sicher einfach nur ärgerlich, wenn man sich auf den Kurs freut und für den auch noch Geld hinblättert.

Wobei der Hinweis schon sehr hilfreich ist, wirklich ausreichend zu trinken - man vergißt das im Eifer des Gefechts schon einmal gern.

Allerdings gibt es leider auch tausend andere Auslöser für Migräneattacken.


----------



## Martina H. (24. September 2019)

... ausserdem geht es ja hier darum einfach mal was rauszulassen...


----------



## Fasani (24. September 2019)

Migräne ist kacke. Ich kann's Dir so nachempfinden


----------



## heckenbraunelle (24. September 2019)

Hi, ja darauf genug zu trinken achte ich immer.
Es hat mich so angenervt....ich habe keinen Einfluss darauf wann die schaixx Migräne zuschlägt. Und ob die Medusin hilft oder nicht.
Bald kann ich mir gar nichts mehr vornehmen.


----------



## Mausoline (24. September 2019)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja in so einem Fall ein paar gute Extraportionen Magnesium  hört sich doch auch sehr verspannt an.


----------



## heckenbraunelle (25. September 2019)

Hi, ne hab ich schon probiert. Magnesiumkur über mehrere Monate.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spider1750 (28. September 2019)

Ich leide auch seitdem ich 16 bin unter Migräne. Manchmal merke ich es schon paar Tage vorher, dass sich eine Migräne ankündigt. Aber im Gegensatz zu Kopfschmerzen, kommt die Migräne auch einfach so. Man bückt sich und wenn ich hoch gehe merke ich auf einmal, dass ich einen Punkt im Sehfehlt komisch sehe. Das ist dann so Flimmern. In der Regel nimmt das dann seinen Lauf. Wird immer stärker das Augenflimmern. Nach 30min geht das weg und ich bekomme Kopfweh und Übelkeit. Aber es geht dann nach einer bestimmten Zeit weg. Bin froh dass ich es nicht so voll heftig bekomme wie manch andere, die dann nur im Bett liegen können und dass nicht nur für 2-3 Stunden. 
Ich habe z.B. festgestellt, dass koffeinhaltige Getränke eine Migräne bei mir auslösen können und ich diese somit weglasse, wie z.B. Cola. Auch bin ich am Genick empfindlich, wenn man da z.B. stärker massiert oder auch gewisse Fitnessübungen macht die stark darauf gehen (oder eben falsch macht diese Übungen ;-) ). Aber allgemein hat der Sport mir schon sehr geholfen diese Intervalle der Migräne weit auseinander zu ziehen. 
Klar kann viel trinken, Magnesium usw. helfen oder auch die Stärke vermindern. Aber Migräne kommt oft einfach so, bei Kopfweh weiß man ja oft die Ursache, zu lange gefeiert, zu spät ins Bett, zu wenig getrunken, 10 Stunden am Handy  usw.
Was ich auch festgestellt habe, das Kopfwehtabletten bei mir nicht helfen bei Migräne. Die hatte ich einmal bei Migräne genommen und mir ging es so schlecht danach. Schlimmer als ohne Tablette. Jetzt warte ich einfach die 3 Stunden ab, bis die Migräne wieder weg ist. Manchmal tat mir sogar Bewegung gut obwohl ich Migräne hatte, dass sie so schneller wieder weg ging oder nicht so stark das Ganze war.
Auf jeden Fall ist es schon ein Unterschied zwischen Migräne und Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## heckenbraunelle (28. September 2019)

Hi, vielleicht machen wir mal einen Migräne-Faden auf.....


----------



## Aninaj (24. Oktober 2019)

... mir das Herz kurzzeitig in die Hose gerutscht ist, als ein Volltrottel mit Vollgas direkt auf mich zugerast kam...

Ich fuhr ganz brav (mit orangenem Helm, pinker Jacke, roter Hose, bei Tageslicht!) auf der rechten Seite in einer 30er Zone (!). Rechts nur Bordstein, auf der Gegenfahrbahn eine Reihe parkende Autos, in die gerade ein Auto rückwärts einparken will. Dahinter zwei Autos die es natürlich ultra eilig haben und sich an dem einparkenden Wagen vorbeizwängen und dabei unweigerlich auf meine Fahrspur ausweichen. Der erste fährt auch brav direkt nach dem vorbeifahren wieder auf seine Spur zurück, aber der Volltrottel dahinter, gibt Vollgas und schaut nicht nach vorn, sondern dem Einparkenden weiter bei dessen Versuch zu... 

Ich greif erstmal voll in die Bremsen und überlege noch, wie ich jetzt auf den leider sehr hohen Bordstein komme, als der Volltrottel dann doch mal nach vorn blickt, mich total erschrocken anschaut und das Lenkrad rumreißt, so dass er mir grad noch ausweichen kann. 

Da stand ich dann auf der Strasse und blick dem an mir vorbeisausendem Auto nach. Der hielt es nicht mal für nötig auch nur langsamer zu machen. ? Ich hätte dem vermutlich mein Rad vor's Auto schmeißen müssen, um eine Reaktion zu bekommen.

Das war echt kein guter Start in den Tag. Hab dann überlegt, dass ich das Absteigen nach rechts - am Besten noch fährend das Rad rollt - üben muss, falls sowas mal wieder passiert....


----------



## Martina H. (24. Oktober 2019)

- gut, dass Dir nix passiert ist!

In der Stadt Radfahren ist Krieg - an manchen Tagen bin ich froh unverletzt zur Arbeit zu kommen...


----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2019)

Oh Mann  zum Glück ist nix passiert.

Und ich überleg mir fast täglich sch... Autofahrerei   ich kauf mir jetzt doch ein Ebike und lass das Auto stehn.
Und dabei gibts keine oder fast keine Radwege in der Stadt. Auf meinem Weg fahren die nur aufm Gehweg.


----------



## xxxT (24. Oktober 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ... mir das Herz kurzzeitig in die Hose gerutscht ist, als ein Volltrottel mit Vollgas direkt auf mich zugerast kam...
> 
> Ich fuhr ganz brav (mit orangenem Helm, pinker Jacke, roter Hose, bei Tageslicht!) auf der rechten Seite in einer 30er Zone (!). Rechts nur Bordstein, auf der Gegenfahrbahn eine Reihe parkende Autos, in die gerade ein Auto rückwärts einparken will. Dahinter zwei Autos die es natürlich ultra eilig haben und sich an dem einparkenden Wagen vorbeizwängen und dabei unweigerlich auf meine Fahrspur ausweichen. Der erste fährt auch brav direkt nach dem vorbeifahren wieder auf seine Spur zurück, aber der Volltrottel dahinter, gibt Vollgas und schaut nicht nach vorn, sondern dem Einparkenden weiter bei dessen Versuch zu...
> 
> ...


Im auto wird man halt bequem und vergisst die Geschwindigkeit, beim Radfahren bin ich lieber ganz bei der Sache..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (25. Oktober 2019)

xxxT schrieb:


> Im auto wird man halt bequem und vergisst die Geschwindigkeit, beim Radfahren bin ich lieber ganz bei der Sache..



Hilft Dir aber auch nicht, wenn Du, so wie von @Aninaj beschrieben, keine "Fluchtmöglichkeit" hast und so ein Vollidiot total geistesabwesend durch die Straßen gondelt.

Ich nehme inzwischen z.T. auch mal die Gehwege, wenn's mir auf hochfrequentierten Straßen ohne markierten Radweg zu eng wird oder sich die Blechmühlen ca. 200m stauen (da werde ich mich ganz sicher nicht hinten anstellen). Man auf einer 100m Strecke gefühlt 100 Mal in zu geringem Abstand und selbst bei Gegenverkehr überholt.
Hab kein Bock drauf, dass da irgenwann mal einer an mir hängen bleibt. 

@Aninaj Zum Glück ist Dir nichts passiert.


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2019)

Gott sei Dank ist nichts passiert - Glück gehabt 

Wohin die Leute gucken ist manchmal auch schon egal. Mich haben auch schon Autofahrer voll angeschaut, ich hab ihnen in die Augen gesehen, die auf mich gerichtet waren und dachte, ich wäre safe... und dann sind sie doch knappstmöglich vor mir auf die Straße rausgefahren als würde ich überhaupt nicht existieren oder wäre ein Pflock in der Landschaft. Ich hab das Gefühl, alles was nicht mindestens 2 Tonnen wiegt und Blechpanzerung hat, existiert im Straßenverkehr für manche Leute einfach überhaupt nicht. Der Anteil dieser Deppen hat sich die letzten 2-3 Jahre auch gefühlt mindestens verdoppelt, keine Ahnung warum


----------



## lucie (25. Oktober 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Anteil dieser Deppen hat sich die letzten 2-3 Jahre auch gefühlt mindestens verdoppelt, keine Ahnung warum



Ignoranz, Egoismus, Stress, steigende Aggressivität (warum auch immer) - ein freundlicher Umgang ist leider nur noch recht selten anzutreffen.

Erlebe ich leider auch täglich im Umgang mit Studenten und jüngeren Akademikern. Bei denen erwarte ich eigentlich etwas mehr Toleranz in jeder Hinsicht. Die benehmen sich z.T. wie die Axt im Wald (gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen).
Da sitzt man z.B. inzwischen mit angestellten Beinen, also auch mit den Schuhen, auf den Tischen, die zu Veranstaltungen für Catering genutzt werden. Macht man darauf aufmerksam, schauen sie dich blöde an oder grinsen sich einen. Ist man außer Sichtweite, fluppen die Beine wieder auf den Tisch. Müll lassen die auch wie im Kino liegen - gibt ja andere Deppen, die das dann wegräumen müssen.


----------



## Martina H. (25. Oktober 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Anteil dieser Deppen hat sich die letzten 2-3 Jahre auch gefühlt mindestens verdoppelt, keine Ahnung warum




...der Anteil an bekloppten Radfahrern und Fussgängern aber auch - wenn ich sehe, wie die sich (teilweise) verhalten kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln...

Gestern Abend bspw. kommt mir auf einem Radweg ausserhalb der Ortschaft eine Radfahrerin entgegen (im Dunkeln), die kein Licht hatte, komplett in Schwarz gekleidet war und mich anmistet, dass mein Licht sie blenden würde


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2019)

Klar, Deppen gibt's auf allen Seiten und in allen Lebenslagen. Nur stören sie MICH tendentiell deutlich mehr bzw machen sie mir mehr Angst, wenn sie mir in tonnenschweren Blechdosen begegnen, die mich ohne weiteres umbringen oder schwer verletzen können, ohne dass dem Insassen der Blechdose dabei ein Haar gekrümmt wird 



lucie schrieb:


> steigende Aggressivität (warum auch immer)



Jo, auch das ist auffällig. Wenn ich jetzt alle Geschichten erzählen würde, wo mich in den letzten zwei Jahren jemand "einfach so" ohne Grund,  ohne Fehlverhalten oder Provokation meinerseits, rein aus Hass und mit purer Absicht, beim Rennradfahren auf verkehrsarmen Land- und Nebenstraßen bedrängt, gefährlich geschnitten, in den Straßengraben abgedrängt, aggressiv angehupt, mit Wischwasser bespritzt, oder aus dem Fenster raus angebrüllt und beschimpft hat, dann wäre mindestens die nächste Seite dieses Threads gesichert. Warum auch immer


----------



## Lossan_Butschi (25. Oktober 2019)

Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil...
ich jeden Tag (u.a. zur Arbeit) radle, und heute beim Nachhausekommen ein Zettel an der Aufzugstür hängt und mich anschreit:
"Wegen Motorschadens mindestens 6 Wochen außer Betrieb!"
Wohne, eh klar, im 6.Stock, und mein Rad übernachtet bei mir in der Wohnung. Erstmal geflucht, dann tief durchgeatmet,
das Rad gepackt und Höhenmeter gemacht - Investition in leichtere Teile rentiert sich da schon.
Ich seh's mal positiv... zusätzliches Beintraining... und Treppensteigen wird sowieso von Arzt und Apotheker empfohlen, wenn man
sie fragt... und überhaupt und so...


----------



## Martina H. (25. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Aninaj (25. Oktober 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Gestern Abend bspw. kommt mir auf einem Radweg ausserhalb der Ortschaft eine Radfahrerin entgegen (im Dunkeln), die kein Licht hatte, komplett in Schwarz gekleidet war und mich anmistet, dass mein Licht sie blenden würde



Die habe ich auch jeden Tag (jetzt, wo es abends schon so früh wieder dunkel wird). Mein Kommentar: ohne meine Lampe hätte ich den Geisterfahrer überhaupt nicht gesehen, soll froh sein, dass ich so ne helle Lampe hab...



scylla schrieb:


> Jo, auch das ist auffällig. Wenn ich jetzt alle Geschichten erzählen würde, wo mich in den letzten zwei Jahren jemand "einfach so" ohne Grund,  ohne Fehlverhalten oder Provokation meinerseits, rein aus Hass und mit purer Absicht, beim Rennradfahren auf verkehrsarmen Land- und Nebenstraßen bedrängt, gefährlich geschnitten, in den Straßengraben abgedrängt, aggressiv angehupt, mit Wischwasser bespritzt, oder aus dem Fenster raus angebrüllt und beschimpft hat, dann wäre mindestens die nächste Seite dieses Threads gesichert. Warum auch immer



Ja, da könnte ich auch noch Geschichten erzählen. Darum fahre ich auch lieber im Wald, als auf der Strasse und lieber den Umweg durch die 30er Zone als auf der Hauptsstrassen nebenan. Aber wie erlebt, hilft auch das nicht immer...


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Oktober 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Gestern Abend bspw. kommt mir auf einem Radweg ausserhalb der Ortschaft eine Radfahrerin entgegen (im Dunkeln), die kein Licht hatte, komplett in Schwarz gekleidet war und mich anmistet, dass mein Licht sie blenden würde



Kenne ich. Meine Standartantwort: "Das muss so, damit ich dich unterbelichtete Flachpfeife rechtzeitig sehe." Wobei ich das "unterbelichtet" nicht nur auf das fehlende Licht beziehe.

Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich in Hochstadt so einen jungen dynamischen Bubi mit Migrationshintergrund in ner M-Klasse. Kam mir auf meiner Fahrspur entgegen, da er offensichtlich keine Lust hatte, hinter den auf seiner Fahrspur parkenden Fahrzeugen zu warten. Wir standen uns dann gegenüber und er kackt mich an, ich hätte anhalten müssen um ihn vorbei zu lassen. Er hätte ja nur noch zwei Sekunden gebraucht. Ich meinte nur, dto., ich hätte auch nur noch zwei Sekunden gebraucht und außerdem wäre das meine Fahrspur, auf der er gerade unterwegs ist. Antwort von Bubi: "Du hast nur ein Fahrrad, deswegen musst du warten. Mit Auto habe ich Vorfahrt." Ich habe ihm dann die Fahrschule im Ort empfohlen, weil, die bieten auch Nachschulungen an.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. Oktober 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Blechpanzerung hat, existiert im Straßenverkehr für manche Leute einfach überhaupt nicht.


Ich nehme an, du spielst nicht auf Sub2kt-Autos an, denn die hätten ja eben jene. Sondern auf's Ratt.

K.A., in welcher Stadt du wohnst, aber ich konnte eine zunehmende Rücksicht auf Radfahrer beobachten. Nicht im Berufsverkehr, nicht von allen, aber von immer mehr Autofahrern. Vielleicht dank der Pedelecs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (27. Oktober 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Anteil dieser Deppen hat sich die letzten 2-3 Jahre auch gefühlt mindestens verdoppelt, keine Ahnung warum


Menschen mit gesundem Menschenverstand dürfen bei der UNO doch Artenschutz beantragen


----------



## xxxT (1. November 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...der Anteil an bekloppten Radfahrern und Fussgängern aber auch - wenn ich sehe, wie die sich (teilweise) verhalten kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln...
> 
> Gestern Abend bspw. kommt mir auf einem Radweg ausserhalb der Ortschaft eine Radfahrerin entgegen (im Dunkeln), die kein Licht hatte, komplett in Schwarz gekleidet war und mich anmistet, dass mein Licht sie blenden würde


Also,die Jahreszeit ist ja wieder ran. ich weiß nicht was mich mehr ärgert, Leute ohne Licht,oder Leute die zu dusselig sind die Lampe vernünftig auszurichten.


----------



## LeaLoewin (17. Dezember 2019)

Eigentlich waren 3-4 Monate mit meinem Schlüsselbein im Mai genug... Vor allem mit der kaputten Rippe im März und den drei Mittelfußknochen im Januar.

Komme gerade aus dem MRT und hab mir am Sonntag Kreuzband und innenband zerschossen... Wahrscheinlich OP und Wahrscheinlich nen Jahr bis ich wieder richtig Kitesurfen oder Snowboarden oder Mountainbiken oder Bouldern oder irgendwas machen kann was spaß macht
... Wenn es überhaupt wieder so funktioniert das es noch spaß macht

Würde mir am liebsten gerade n strick nehmen


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Dezember 2019)

Gute Besserung! Das wird wieder!


----------



## Basti138 (17. Dezember 2019)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren 3-4 Monate mit meinem Schlüsselbein im Mai genug... Vor allem mit der kaputten Rippe im März und den drei Mittelfußknochen im Januar.
> 
> Komme gerade aus dem MRT und hab mir am Sonntag Kreuzband und innenband zerschossen... Wahrscheinlich OP und Wahrscheinlich nen Jahr bis ich wieder richtig Kitesurfen oder Snowboarden oder Mountainbiken oder Bouldern oder irgendwas machen kann was spaß macht
> ... Wenn es überhaupt wieder so funktioniert das es noch spaß macht
> ...


Hast du noch Garantie drauf?


----------



## Promontorium (18. Dezember 2019)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren 3-4 Monate mit meinem Schlüsselbein im Mai genug... Vor allem mit der kaputten Rippe im März und den drei Mittelfußknochen im Januar.
> 
> Komme gerade aus dem MRT und hab mir am Sonntag Kreuzband und innenband zerschossen... Wahrscheinlich OP und Wahrscheinlich nen Jahr bis ich wieder richtig Kitesurfen oder Snowboarden oder Mountainbiken oder Bouldern oder irgendwas machen kann was spaß macht
> ... Wenn es überhaupt wieder so funktioniert das es noch spaß macht
> ...


Ohne zu wissen, warum diese Traumata passiert sind: vielleicht mal 'nen Gang zurückschalten. Hört sich so nach "Ich will Spass, ich geb' Gas!" an!


----------



## LeaLoewin (18. Dezember 2019)

Mit einem gang zurück isses wohl jetzt nicht getan... Und ich fahr ski seit ich 4 bin, snowboard ab 15 (18jahre), kiten seit 10 Jahren. Hab Judo gemacht viel gebouldert oder geklettert in den letzten Jahren. 

Ich hab mich bis Herbst letzten Jahres bis auf mal die ein oder andere Rippe (meist Prellung) nie ernsthaft verletzt. Und ich betreibe das alles eher auf überdurchschnittlichem Niveau. 

@Basti138 ich glaub das ist eher ein fall von geplanter Obsoleszenz


----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2019)

Hau mir mim Snowboard ab, das letzte Mal bin ich in nen Wald reingefahren, ich sah aus wie nach ner Schlägerei 

Judo ist das Beste, was du machen kannst, weil du fallen lernst.
Bin schon ein paar Mal übern Lenker abgestiegen, abgerollt, nix passiert 
Der Lehrer hat immer gesagt: "Das ist die beste Form überschüssige Bewegungsenergie abzubauen"


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Dezember 2019)

Gute Besserung, das ist natürlich richtig Sch...
Da hilft nur eins, sich während der Genesungszeit andere Ziele zu setzen, so blöd das klingt. Hatte auch mal vor ein paar Jahren am Anfang der Skisaison beim Sportrodeln mir das Innenband am Kinie angerissen, die komplette Skisaison (hatte natürlich ein teures Abo) fiel aus, im Mai dann endlich eine Skitour auf Diavolezza und mit der Bahn runter... Wir hatten seit langem mal wieder Eis auf dem Bodensee, nix zu machen, dann 3,5 Monate Null Radfahren usw.
Habe mir eine gute Orthese gekauft und bin nach 5 Wochen (als die Krücken weg waren) wieder Motorrad gefahren, sogar im leichten Gelände und habe mit dem Motorrad ganz viel einfache Grundlagen geübt, so Sachen halt, die man sonst nicht mehr macht.
Dann einfach mehr Musik gemacht und mich auf andere Dinge konzentriert.
Drücke die Daumen, daß Du schnell und gründlich regenerierst und Dich sinnvoll beschäftigen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 78298 (18. Dezember 2019)

Auf Ski/Snowboard zu verzichten, das tut weh...

Gute Besserung.

Meine Frau hat sich bei der letzten Abfahrt das Knie zerschossen vor 14 Tagen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Dezember 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Judo ist das Beste, was du machen kannst, weil du fallen lernst


Sollte für die anderen Kampfsportarten auch gelten. Jedenfalls haben wir im Shaolin-Kung-Fu ausgiebig richtig fallen trainert. Aber in der Tat, das hilft auch auf dem Bike.


----------



## bastl-axel (18. Dezember 2019)

Nicht, wenn der Sturz komplett unerwartet und sehr schnell kommt


----------



## LeaLoewin (18. Dezember 2019)

... das Fallen können hat mich im Mai leider auch nicht vor dem Schlüsselbein bewahrt ... keine Prellungen, Abschürfungen oder sonst was
Blitz sauber gefallen, aber das Schlüsselbein in 4 Teilen
... aber mit Sicherheit trotzdem besser als unangespitzt irgendwo einzuschlagen.

Blöd ist halt, arbeiten geht nicht (Handwerk), Sport fällt raus, an meinem Bulli rumschrauben kann ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch vergessen, steureerklärung braucht auch keine zig Monate


----------



## seblubb (18. Dezember 2019)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> steureerklärung braucht auch keine zig Monate


_husthust_ meine erledigt sich nicht von selbst _husthust_

Gute Besserung


----------



## Flohmanti (18. Dezember 2019)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> ... das Fallen können hat mich im Mai leider auch nicht vor dem Schlüsselbein bewahrt ... keine Prellungen, Abschürfungen oder sonst was
> Blitz sauber gefallen, aber das Schlüsselbein in 4 Teilen
> ... aber mit Sicherheit trotzdem besser als unangespitzt irgendwo einzuschlagen.
> 
> Blöd ist halt, arbeiten geht nicht (Handwerk), Sport fällt raus, an meinem Bulli rumschrauben kann ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch vergessen, steureerklärung braucht auch keine zig Monate



Ach, LeaLowin,
es tut mir echt leid, das zu hören. Aber manchmal zwingen einen solche Dinge im Leben, den Körper und die eigene Gesundheit wieder anders schätzen zu lernen. Wir haben nur einen Körper und wir können damit nicht einfach wie mit dem Auto in die nächste Werkstatt und Teile austauschen. Funktionieren zu können ist nicht selbstverständlich.
Vielleicht kannst Du wirklich die Zeit nutzen, um Dich neu auszurichten und etwas Ungewohntes auszuprobieren. Jetzt ist Deine Geduld gefragt. Konzentriere Dich auf andere schöne Dinge im Leben, z.B. auf die Liebe....
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (18. Dezember 2019)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Konzentriere Dich auf andere schöne Dinge im Leben, z.B. auf die Liebe....
> Gute Besserung!



Danke , auch allen anderen!

... klingt super so ohne Partner, ohne richtigen Familären rückhalt und wenn man weiß das man auch keine Kinder bekommen wird.
... ich werd mir wohl mal n E-Piano bestellen und gucken ob ich am Klavierspielen wieder freude gewinnen kann... sonst mal mein Französisch Vokabular erweitern oder endlich Niederländisch lernen .... mehr ist mir bisher noch nicht eingefallen
... bin offen für gute Ideen

Edit: ist grad nen ganz schön tiefer Brunnen zum rausklettern, wird schon, sorry das ich euch damit die ohren vollheule.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Dezember 2019)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Danke , auch allen anderen!
> 
> ... klingt super so ohne Partner, ohne richtigen Familären rückhalt und wenn man weiß das man auch keine Kinder bekommen wird.
> ... ich werd mir wohl mal n E-Piano bestellen und gucken ob ich am Klavierspielen wieder freude gewinnen kann... sonst mal mein Französisch Vokabular erweitern oder endlich Niederländisch lernen .... mehr ist mir bisher noch nicht eingefallen
> ...


Aber du wirst doch hoffentlich Freunde haben?
Denn die sollten jetzt für dich da sein


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Dezember 2019)

Du hast doch schon gute Ideen! Klavier spielen - Kopf und Hände sind doch o.k.
(Muß dabei an den Bericht von jener hirngeschädigten Endurobikerin denken, die nur noch im Dunkeln sitzen konnte.)
Und Du schriebst vom Handwerk, bestimmt kannst Du Dich auch handwerklich beschäftigen (zu Hause, zum Spaß), es gibt doch genügend Sachen, die man im Sitzen mit den Händen kreieren, basteln kann. Kleine Hobel- oder Werkbank in die Wohnung und ab gehts


----------



## Waldkatze (19. Dezember 2019)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Würde mir am liebsten gerade n strick nehmen




Ach dushi,  bitte keinen Strick - ich würde dich echt vermissen.
Zum NL Lernen stell ich mich gern zur Verfügung.
Reha-Trailbegehung ist schneller machbar, als du glaubst.

Keine Frage, die Übung, die dir da geschickt wird, ist S5. Aber mit kleinen Dingen, geben wir uns ja nicht zufrieden.

Es bleibt nicht für immer düster.




greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Aber du wirst doch hoffentlich Freunde haben?
> Denn die sollten jetzt für dich da sein



Hat sie, keine Sorge.
Aber der Mensch neigt dazu, sein Augenmerk darauf zu richten, was fehlt oder schlecht ist. Das Gute oder Positive was man hat, verliert dann an Bedeutung.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Dezember 2019)

@LeaLoewin 
Wie lang braucht das Innenband? - mein  Schatzi hatte ab Mitte Mai vor etlichen Jahren ca. 3 Wochen Gipsschiene, dann gings auf den Ergometer und wieder aufs Bike - um nach Absprache mit den Ärzten die Muskeln zu trainieren, da die Kreuzband OP erst für Oktober geplant war. Mit dem Bike ist er eben nur leichte Trails gefahren, aber im Juli/August sind wir eine Trans Alp gefahren - hat gut geklappt - und die OP auch   - danach Ergometer ohne Ende und nie wieder Probleme, nur das Kicken hat er aufgesteckt - ich meine wir haben auch leichte Bergtouren gemacht
Sprich mal mit den Ärzten  radeln auf irgendeine Weise geht immer
... und lass mal deine Knochendichte messen

Gute Besserung und viel Erfolg


----------



## xxxT (19. Dezember 2019)

.. auf arbeit heute, kurz vor der kotzgrenze, Kündigungsgrund, oder doch nur tagesform


----------



## Aninaj (19. Dezember 2019)

Hej Loewin,

nicht den Kopf hängen lassen. Ich fall auch immer erstmal in ein Loch, wenn mich wieder irgendwas vom sportln abhält. Aber es geht wieder aufwärts und es gibt  auch noch andere spannende Dinge. Ich würde die empfehlen ein bißchen Krafttraining (soweit möglich) zu machen, um Stabilität aufzubauen. Die kann frau immer gebrauchen 



LeaLoewin schrieb:


> ... ich werd mir wohl mal n E-Piano bestellen und gucken ob ich am Klavierspielen wieder freude gewinnen kann...



Ich hab mir vor 3 Wochen ein E-Piano geholt und über jetzt jeden Tag. Mit den Apps die es da mittlerweile gibt, ist das auch sehr motivierend (Stichwörter: Flowkey, Musician, SimplyPiano). Da kann man gut Zeit inverstieren und merkt auch seine Fortschritte.

Ansonsten musst du dich wohl damit arrangieren, dass deine Sportarten alle ein gewissen Verletzungsrisiko haben und du leider auch nicht jünger wirst. Ich versuche das auch immer zu ignorieren, aber mein Daumen, den ich mir kurz vor Pfingsten verletzt habe, erinnert mich auch heute noch regelmäßig daran, dass ich leider nicht unverletzbar bin 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## LeaLoewin (20. Dezember 2019)

Hey,
... vielen Dank nochmal ... inzwischen hab ich den Kopf zumindest schon so halbwegs aus dem Loch raus und meine Freunde sind auch spitze, keine Frage 

So langsam hab ich mich so mit Infos vollgesaugt das sich ein Plan abzeichnet und ich nicht mehr ganz vor so nem Schwarzen Loch von einem Jahr stehe.
Da die Diagnose jetzt auch zeitnah geklappt hat steht mir auch evtl. ein recht junges OP-Verfahren (Ligamys) offen wo, mit vergleichbaren Erfolgsquoten zum normalen Kreuzbandersatz, das eigene Kreuzband wieder Vernäht und über ein Seil entlastet und geführt binnen 5 Monaten verheilen kann (normale Sportliche Betätigung möglich).
Ruhigstellung wären da nur ein paar Tage und ein deutlich schnellerer Reha-Verlauf, Kontakt- oder Risikosport trotdem besser erst nach 12Monaten.
Die OP muss nur in den ersten 3Wochen nach dem Unfall erfolgen, was in der Weihnachtszeit eher schwierig wird und eine Woche ist schon rum.

-> Aber zumindest kann ich mich da jetzt erstmal drauf konzentrieren das hinzubekommen, falls für mich anwendbar wegen Innenband

@xxxT kommt das regelmäßig vor? ... mal mit den Chefs drüber reden? 
(meine haben recht offen zugegeben, das sie auf die A***löcher nicht verzichten können und so keine Handhabe haben bei uns was am Betriebsklima zu verbesseren.... Def. ein Grund sich in nicht allzuferner Zukunft umzuorientieren)


----------



## xxxT (6. Februar 2020)

.. Mir die Kette von meinem alltagsgaul gerissen ist. Musste ich doch tatsächlich n Kilometer laufen, zum fahrradladen wären es nur 400 Meter gewesen.
Jedoch habe ich schließlich auch meinen Stolz


----------



## Basti138 (6. Februar 2020)

Und wieder eingefangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2020)

Freud und Leid nah beinander 

Das verdammte Internet! 





A bissl jammern wird doch noch erlaubt sein


----------



## Deleted 78298 (4. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Freud und Leid nah beinander
> 
> Das verdammte Internet!
> 
> ...



Du bisch auch freeskiers.net?


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2020)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Du bisch auch freeskiers.net?


----------



## xxxT (4. Mai 2020)

.. Mimimi weils nieselt


----------



## seblubb (4. Mai 2020)

xxxT schrieb:


> .. Mimimi weils nieselt


Die Natur braucht das 

Wo war noch Mal dieses Phrasenschwein?


----------



## BrotherMo (7. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Freud und Leid nah beinander
> 
> Das verdammte Internet!
> 
> ...



Daunscharte, oder?


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Mai 2020)

Mein Schrauber hat heute in der Hektik des Kurbel abziehens die Kettenstrebe schön zerfräst mit dem Kettenblatt. Tiefe Rille bis ins Carbon rein groß und schön sichtbar - sofern das Rad auf dem Kopf steht bzw. im Kofferraum liegt - da fiel es mir dann auch auf. Er hatte noch geschaut sagt er aber nix gesehen nachdem es ihm abgerutscht war. Er meldet es nun der Versicherung so wie Stevens, und dann bekomme ich _selbstverständlich_ nen neuen Rahmen - dieser war übrigens gerade heute mit dem Blattwechsel endlich komplett fertig und 120km gelaufen, gerade 16 Tage alt...

Tut ihm natürlich alles furchtbar leid usw. kann ich mir nur jetzt nix von kaufen. Fahrbar ist es so wohl noch, aber wer will das haben bei nem nagelneuen 2000€ Rad?! Hab erstmal geheult, ich hab seitdem ich das Ding hab nur so ein Pech damit am laufenden Band, ich glaube langsam das Universum will mir damit irgendwas sagen... ?

Fragt sich wie lange das Theater nun dauert, und dann darf ich alles neu ranbasteln was ich die letzten 16 Tage mühevoll drangeschraubt und geklebt und penibelst eingestellt hatte rundum...

Donnerstag beginnt übrigens unser Urlaub. Eigentlich wollten wir quer durch DK bikepacken, das ist ja nun nirgends machbar und daher hatte ich mich gefreut dann wenigstens Rennrad fahren zu können, wollte das erste Mal endlich die 150-200km knacken. Soll ja ausnahmsweise mal Bombenwetter werden die ganze Zeit über - aber das soll scheinbar 2020 alles nicht sein...


----------



## spider1750 (16. Mai 2020)

Das ist natürlich voll ärgerlich. Aber Fehler können nun mal passieren. Letztendlich musstest nicht mit ihm rumdiskutieren sondern du bekommst einen neuen Rahmen. Ich denke er baut dann auch die Teile von dem beschädigten Rahmen an deinen neuen um. Aber hast du z. B. Schutzfolien drauf, dann müsste er die eigentlich auch erstatten weil sie noch nicht beschädigt waren und du sie ja nicht nochmal verwenden kannst. Natürlich alles sehr ärgerlich und wieder mit Zeit und Aufwand verbunden. Schlimmer wäre es aber, wenn er gesagt hätte, dass ist dir daheim passiert und bei ihm war alles okay. Ich glaube dann würdest jetzt noch weinen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Mai 2020)

Ja is richtig. Aber zur Not hätte ich in dem Fall das erste Mal im Leben nen Anwalt eingeschaltet da das offensichtlich nicht einfach so passiert sein kann und man sieht es kommt von nem Kettenblatt, kannst es dranhalten und es passt genau (hab ja das alte mitbekommen konnte ich direkt anschauen).

Nur glaube ich auch jetzt nicht, dass mein Stammhändler, bei dem ich immerhin inzwischen jetzt 8 Räder gekauft habe im Wert von knapp 11.000€ die letzten Jahre, da Theater gemacht hätte. Tut ihm ja auch voll Leid alles. Nur von leid tun... geht es halt nicht weg.  Ist halt auch nicht oberflächlich sondern eben voll fett drin, bei nem mickrigen Oberflächenkratzer hätte ich gesagt komm lass gut sein krieg ich irgend ne Kleinigkeit als Trostpflaster (ich hoffe in dem Fall das ich das eh kriege aber erwarten tu ich mal nix) aber bei so ne Furche...

Und logisch die Folien und speziellen flachen Kabelbinder etc. ersetzt er alles. Hab ich auch alles bereits bestellt soeben, weil sonst wird das in diesem Leben nix mehr, er hatte ja schon aus Versehen die falschen 105er (5800) Kettenblätter bestellt gehabt weswegen sich das alles nun verzögert hatte (eigentlich wäre ich Mittwoch durch gewesen) und da musste ich auch nachhelfen weil er nix mehr rankriegte. 105er R7000 Kurbel und 5800 Kettenblätter sind nämlich inkompatibel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (16. Mai 2020)

...Megaärgerlich das Ganze


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2020)

Wirklich blöd gelaufen 

Aber sieh's mal positiv: der ganze Austausch ist schon geklärt, und das alte Rad ist weiterhin fahrbar, also ist auch der Urlaub gerettet. Also eigentlich hast du doch noch Glück im Unglück. Morgen eine schöne Tour bei schönem Wetter, dann wird die Sache in Vergessenheit geraten und die Welt gleich wieder anders ausschauen 

(Wobei ich mich frage, wie man mit einer Shimano-Kurbel, wo ja die Welle fest mit dem rechten Kurbelarm verpresst ist, beim rausziehen derartig abrutschen kann, dass das Kettenblatt an die Kettenstrebe kommt? Irgendwie kommt mir das fast schon technisch unmöglich vor )


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Mai 2020)

Rechte Kurbel mit etwas zuviel Gewalt nach hinten btw. je nachdem von wo man guckt nach links rausgerissen und da hängt dat Blatt mit dran. Und dann schön in die Strebe rin. Wie er das geschafft hat ist mir auch egal. Ich durfte ja nicht dableiben und zusehen weil wegen shice Corona dürfen immer nur 3 Leute auf einmal drin sein...

Was daran allerdings lustig ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen @Walsumer1980 ?! Am besten Kerle ganz hier aussperren die ätzen eh immer nur dümmlich rum.

Naja er sagt ich _kann_ damit fahren. Hoffen wir er irrt sich da nicht. Mit 50+ möchte ich ungern den Abflug  in die Rabatten machen,  das fehlte mir gerade noch. Und er sagt er meldet es der Versicherung und Stevens. 
Das dat alles auch durchgewunken wird darauf verlasse ich mich bei meinen Erfahrungen mit der Firma Stevens jetzt auch nicht. Mit viel Pech wollen die den Rahmen erstmal live sehen und bei Stevens heisst das Saisonende. Die brauchen schon für nen Flaschenhalter 2 Monate für die Strecke von 50km... und der Supergau wäre das die Rahmen in 50 aus sind, würde mich auch nicht wundern.


----------



## LeaLoewin (17. Mai 2020)

im gegensatz zu Alu, lässt sich Carbon immer reparieren... so ganz im zweifel


----------



## lucie (17. Mai 2020)

@IndianaWalross Wieso schraubst Du nicht selbst?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Mai 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Was daran allerdings lustig ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen @Walsumer1980 ?! Am besten Kerle ganz hier aussperren die ätzen eh immer nur dümmlich rum.


Dat ist Walsumer, der kann nicht anders. Einfach ignorieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Mai 2020)

Im übrigen, ich schraube selber nur ein bisschen und nur der Gedanke, meine Werkstatt würde sowas anrichten...Puh. 
Da würde ich nur noch weinen. 
Ich drück die Daumen, dass das alles gut funktioniert und der Austausch zügig geht.


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Rechte Kurbel mit etwas zuviel Gewalt nach hinten btw. je nachdem von wo man guckt nach links rausgerissen und da hängt dat Blatt mit dran. Und dann schön in die Strebe rin. Wie er das geschafft hat ist mir auch egal. Ich durfte ja nicht dableiben und zusehen weil wegen shice Corona dürfen immer nur 3 Leute auf einmal drin sein...



Ich will jetzt nicht in der Wunde bohren, aber die Story kommt mir schon komisch vor.
Wie gesagt, am rechten Kurbelarm hängt bei Shimano Hollowtech Kurben immer die Welle fest verpresst dran mit einer Länge von 18-19 cm. Die Welle steckt ja fast spielfrei im Innenlager, da bewegt sich nicht viel vor und zurück. Man muss also zum Demontieren des rechten Kurbelarms mit den Kettenblättern die Welle nach rechts außen aus dem Innenlager ziehen. Selbige Welle verhindert eigentlich recht zuverlässig, dass man da nach hinten reißen könnte bevor sie die vollständigen 18-19cm aus dem Innenlager raus ist, und die Kettenblätter dieselbe Strecke vom Rahmen entfernt sind, egal wieviel Gewalt man anwenden möchte. Jede Wette, dass ein tiefer Kerben direkt neben oder unter den Kettenblättern durch alles andere aber nicht so entstehen kann 

Ich glaube auch, dass du dir einen Gefallen tun würdest, wenn du das Werkzeug einfach selber anschaffst und es selber machst, so viele Räder wie du hast. Spart einfach Ärger und Zeit.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Naja er sagt ich _kann_ damit fahren. Hoffen wir er irrt sich da nicht. Mit 50+ möchte ich ungern den Abflug  in die Rabatten machen,  das fehlte mir gerade noch.



Theoretische Überlegung: der Kerben ist ja "nur" in der Kettenstrebe und das Rad ist ungefedert ohne Lagerung, somit ist die Kettenstrebe im Dreieck mit Sitzrohr und Sitzstreben starr verbunden, auf der linken Seite hängt nochmal so ein Dreieck aus Kettenstrebe-Sitzstrebe dran, das über die Hinterradnabe verbunden ist. Zudem hat Carbon die Eigenschaft, selten plötzlich komplett zu reißen, sondern Faser für Faser nachzugeben. Sollte da also wirklich was instabil sein an der Kerbe, ist es extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass das ganze Rad unter dir kollabiert, bzw. sollte das eigentlich nur passieren können, wenn es an anderen Stellen strukturelle Schäden oder Fehlstellen gibt (und dann wäre es auch ohne die Kerbe gefährlich). Theoretisch müsstest du das dann rechtzeitig merken, weil es weich wird, und selbst wenn die Kettenstrebe durch ist, hast du über die gegebene Stabilität durch das Dreieck mit den anderen Streben immer noch Zeit für einen Nothalt.
Also ich würd mich trauen bzw hätte genug Vertrauen in den Werkstoff Carbon, um mit so einer Kerbe erst mal weiter zu fahren. Ich würd mir die Stelle halt vor/nach jeder Fahrt zur Sicherheit mal anschauen.


----------



## LeaLoewin (17. Mai 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Dat ist Walsumer, der kann nicht anders. Einfach ignorieren



Man(n) muss auch seine weiblichen Anteile respektieren

... Gute Freundin von mir hatte bei ihrem neuen Hightower am Ende der ersten Ausfahrt nen fiesen chainsuck... Auf dem Rückweg auf der Straße.
... Ich hab es mal auf das extrem zähe original kettenfett geschoben und empfohlen mal schnell was dünnflüssigeres Öl drauf zu machen... Ist nie wieder aufgetreten.

Aber der tiefe Kratzer in der kettenstrebe genau hinter dem Ketteblatt war auch traurig
... Könnte ich mir in deinem Fall auch vorstellen als beim abziehen... Beim schaltung einstellen mal ein bisschen schneller gekurbelt und zack, die kette da rein gesaugt.

Find die Shimano ketten kommen mit viel weniger oder dünnerem Fett/Öl drauf, die KMC auch eher zäh klebrig

Alternativ hat er evtl probiert die kettenblätter ohne Demontage der Kurbel abzuschrauben und ist auf der Rückseite mit dem Werkzeug abgerutscht

Dem Rahmen hilft es leider alles nichts.


----------



## lucie (17. Mai 2020)

Sehe ich genau so wie @scylla. Beim Herausziehen der Kurbel ist das nie nicht passiert.

Am Ende auch egal, wie die Kerbe zustande gekommen ist. Ärgerlich finde ich nur, dass der "Freundliche" einem so eine Geschichte auftischt anstatt einfach zu sagen, wie genau es passiert ist.

Bleibt dann zwar immer noch sehr ärgerlich, aber wo gehobelt wird, fallen eben auch mal Späne, ist menschlich und Fehler machen wir alle einmal. Da hätte ich noch eher Verständnis für den Schrauber.


----------



## spider1750 (17. Mai 2020)

So sehe ich das auch. Es kommt immer darauf an wie man mit den Fehlern umgeht. Schlimm finde ich es, wenn er es gemerkt hatte, was er falsch gemacht hat und nun hoffte, dass es dem Besitzer nicht auffällt. Da geht dann auch etwas das Vertrauen verloren, wie er dann das Fahrrad aufbaut, wenn der neue Rahmen da ist.  Ich denke, wenn man das richtige Werkzeug hat, ist man oft selber genauer und vorsichtiger beim Zusammenbau und man weiß sicher was gemacht wurde. Kostet halt alles wieder Zeit. 
Aber ich denke auch, dass du solange mit dem Rad fahren kannst bis der neue Rahmen da ist. Letztendlich ist es ja angeblich dem Mechaniker nicht mal aufgefallen. Man muß ja nicht extrem fahren bis der Rahmen da ist.


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Mai 2020)

Naja der Schaden sitzt unterhalb der Kettenstrebe auf Antriebsseite. Das siehst du bei dem dunkelpetroleum Rahmen wirklich nur, wenn es auf der Seite liegt im Kofferraum z.B. oder halt wenn du es auf den Kopf stellst. Insofern unterstelle ich keine böse Absicht. 
Er meinte gestern auch er habe deswegen das ganze Wochenende schlecht geschlafen. Stevens hat auch keine Rahmen mehr einzeln, was armselig ist. 
Sie haben nun ein komplettes Rad halt bestellt und bauen dann halt um wenn es in 3 Wochen kommt.

Und ja, das Vertrauen ist ganz schön ramponiert trotz allem nun.


----------



## Flohmanti (20. Mai 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Naja der Schaden sitzt unterhalb der Kettenstrebe auf Antriebsseite. Das siehst du bei dem dunkelpetroleum Rahmen wirklich nur, wenn es auf der Seite liegt im Kofferraum z.B. oder halt wenn du es auf den Kopf stellst. Insofern unterstelle ich keine böse Absicht.
> Er meinte gestern auch er habe deswegen das ganze Wochenende schlecht geschlafen. Stevens hat auch keine Rahmen mehr einzeln, was armselig ist.
> Sie haben nun ein komplettes Rad halt bestellt und bauen dann halt um wenn es in 3 Wochen kommt.
> 
> Und ja, das Vertrauen ist ganz schön ramponiert trotz allem nun.


Och Mann, voll doof und ärgerlich das Ganze. Aber super, dass Du einen neuen Rahmen bekommst.
Ich hatte im September letzten Jahres auch einen blöden Chainsuck an meinem geliebten Carbon HT in der Kettenstrebe und hätte auch fast geheult. Ein Crashreplacement bei Haibike war mir aber zu teuer mit 1.650€, denn ich hatte das Rad für 999€ im Sale gekauft.
Bin die ganze Zeit weitergefahren, nachdem ich mal im Radladen nachgefragt hatte und bislang hält die Möhre. Ich glaube auch, dass Carbon einiges abkann. Ich kontrolliere die Stelle regelmäßig, kann aber nicht feststellen, dass da was weich wird. Sieht zwar was unschön aus, aber bricht mir nicht unterm Popo weg - und das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Mai 2020)

Jo solange es hält und sicher ist, toitoitoi. Und bei nem MTB rechne ich auch irgendwann halt mit sowas - mein Gravelbike (Alu) ist auch schon bestimmt 20x umgefallen oder sonstwas. Selbst wenn es irgendwann nach 15.000km am Renner passiert, dann ist es halt gebraucht, ärgerlich aber naja. 

Aber bei nem niegalnagelneuen Carbon Rennrad (gekauft 30.4 - gefahren bis zu der Sache 118km) will man natürlich auch den blingbling Faktor und da sollte das halt nicht so sein.

Nun heisst es abwarten, die Rahmenschutzfolie und anderes was dabei zerstört wird hab ich schon selbst besorgt. Hat er halt keine Rechnung auf seinen Namen. Ist mir zur Zeit einfach zu unsicher, er vergisst gerne mal was (immerhin sollte er seit Jahren eigentlich in Rente sein da darf man tüdelig werden) und dann kommt er 2 Tage vorher "oh hoppla muss ich ja noch bestellen, oh hoppla die nächsten 12 Wochen nirgends bei meinen Zulieferern zu kriegen" und sowas... Oder die Zulieferer schicken das Falsche (zuletzt ein 5800 Kettenblatt statt dem bestellten R7000...) Das wollte ich diesmal von vornherein verhindern.


----------



## Aninaj (20. Mai 2020)

Heute wollte ich endlich den Titangraveler fertig machen - das Paket mit den fehlenden Teilen ist gekommen - und ... wird natürlich auch nix...

Im Paket war die langersehnte Schelle um den Umwerfer an den Rahmen zu montieren - die kollidiert auf der notwendigen Höhe aber voll mit der Flaschenhalteraufnahme  Ist ja schön, dass viele nur noch 1fach fahren wollen, aber wenn der Rahmen für nen Umwerfer ausgelegt ist, dann sollte man den auch sinnig montieren können. Kann jetzt zwar andere Schellen probieren, aber dann wird die Schelle ZWISCHEN den Flaschenhalteraufnahmen sein und dann bekommt man den Flaschenhalter nicht gescheit montiert, da die Schelle natürlich aufträgt... Wer überlegt sich denn so einen Mist?

Ganz zu schweigen was es wieder dauert bis die passenden Schelle endlich da ist...

Bin genervt...


----------



## scylla (20. Mai 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> aber dann wird die Schelle ZWISCHEN den Flaschenhalteraufnahmen sein und dann bekommt man den Flaschenhalter nicht gescheit montiert, da die Schelle natürlich aufträgt...



Das ist bei meinem Gravelcrosser genauso, Bild im Anhang. Geht halt nicht anders in den kleinen Rahmengrößen. Zu hoch darf der Flaschenhalter ja auch nicht sitzen, sonst bekommt man keine Flasche mehr dran.
Keine Sorge, Flaschenhalter und Flasche bekommt man da schon dran.
Ich hab mir da ehrlich gesagt noch garnie Gedanken drum gemacht, hatte da schon diverse Umwerfer und Flaschenhalter dran und es war irgendwie nie ein Problem. Aktuell ist ein Shimano Schellenadapter und ein Sram Anlöt Umwerfer montiert. Wäre so ein Konstrukt, also Schellenadapter und Anlöt-Umwerfer vielleicht eine Lösung für dein Problem mit der Höheneinstellung? Der Shimano Adapter hat ein festes rundes Loch, da kann man die Höhe nur über Verschieben des gesamten Schellenadapters einstellen. Der Problem-Solvers Adapter hat hingegen ein Langloch, da kannst du also die Höhe des Umwerfers über Verschieben am Langloch feintunen. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Problem-Solvers/Umwerferschelle-fuer-Anloet-Umwerfer-p44685/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (20. Mai 2020)

Ich kenne den Problem Solvers Schellenadapter, den habe ich am Escapade ... der ist leider nicht ganz rund, sondern leicht oval und drückt sich somit etwas in den Rahmen, was ich nicht so geil finde (steht auch in den Bewertungen bei BC). Hatte am Cotic auch schon Probleme den Umwerfer gescheit dranzufriemeln... Cotic hat aber zumindest die Flaschenaufnahmen besser gelöst, diese sind deutlich über der Umwerferschelle und trotzdem paßt ne große Flasche rein. Denn grad Gravelrahmen sind ja jetzt nicht sooo klein, wie MTB Rahmen...

Die Schelle zwischen den Aufnahmen kenne ich von meinem alten Renner, da habe ich das mit Unterlegscheiben gelöst, das geht schon auch, aber man muss irgendwie immer basteln. Es klappt nicht "out of the box". Man braucht immer noch ein extra Teil das extra Geld kostet... und da es sich grad eh schon gefühlt EWIG zieht, bin ich grad etwas gefrustet... Darf man ja auch mal sein


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> ... Am besten Kerle ganz hier aussperren die ätzen eh immer nur dümmlich rum. ...



Am besten sollten, die Jungs und Mädels, die sich u.a. sexistisch, dümmlich, mit Voruteilen behaftet und voller Verachtung äußern, zurechtgewiesen werden, das wäre schön.
Ich träum' dann 'mal weiter.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. Mai 2020)

Dann meld halt den Beitrag, wenn du Spaß daran hast, wüsste kein Grund, hier noch was zu dem Thema zu schreiben. 
Wenn eine anwesende Lady im Frust über eine extrem beschissene Sache mal etwas lauter wird, dann muss das ein Herr der Schöpfung, der hier nur Gast ist, auch mal aushalten können.
Kontext, read the room, whatever


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Dann meld halt den Beitrag, wenn du Spaß daran hast, wüsste kein Grund, hier noch was zu dem Thema zu schreiben.
> Wenn eine anwesende Lady im Frust über eine extrem beschissene Sache mal etwas lauter wird, dann muss das ein Herr der Schöpfung, der hier nur Gast ist, auch mal aushalten können.
> Kontext, read the room, whatever



Nö, werde ich nicht tun, da keine strafrechtliche Relevanz gegeben ist.
Ach, etwas lauter, so, das sind so Aussagen, die ich auch von Männern kenne.
Nur ein Beispiel zum Thema Gast:
Du bist zum Essen eingeladen oder einer Party privat oder beruflich
Es werden zotige Witze über Frauen gerissen.
Kannst Du da Dir dann den Spruch: "Du bist hier nur Gast, das kannst Du ja 'mal aushalten". als passend empfinden.
... und ich bin weder "Herr der Schöpfung" weder im qua Definition noch im sarkastische Sinne.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. Mai 2020)

Ich kann nachvollziehen, wenn man unbedingt noch etwas zu einer Diskusson beitragen will, die schon länger beendet ist, aber da gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten, als wütend hier reinzustampfen und Staub aufzuwirbeln.  Hab ich persönlich speziell hier keinen Bock drauf, weswegen ich das nicht stillschweigend stehenlasse.


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2020)

Unabhängig davon, ob das eigentliche Thema längst gegessen ist oder nicht, hat er aber einfach Recht: Sexismus und Vorurteile sind keine Einbahnstraße und gehen in zwei Richtungen. Und über eine unangebrachte, sexistische und vorurteilsbehaftete Forderung wie die obige, kann man durchaus auch den Frust mal laut äußern . Zumal es ja bis auf sehr seltene Einzelfälle überhaupt garkeinen Anlass dazu gibt, weil die allermeisten männlichen User, die sich hier zu Wort melden, das sehr nett und konstruktiv tun.



Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... und ich bin weder "Herr der Schöpfung" weder im qua Definition noch im sarkastische Sinne.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. Mai 2020)

Wir reden hier von einer Frustaussage in einer Extremsituation, ich verstehe nicht, wie speziell nach meiner Reaktion auf die besagte Aussage irgendwer auf die Idee kommen könnte, hier nochmal das Feuerzeug reinzuhalten. Nichts anderes passiert gerade.
Daraus noch Sexismus zu stricken ist einfach nur absurd, speziell im Kontext, dass als Vergleich eine sogenannte Party mit "zotigen Sprüchen" herangezogen wird. Wir alle wissen, was dieses verharmlosende Wort meint, nämlich ekelhaften Sexismus. Bzw, genauso wie Rassismus inkludiert Sexismus ein Machtgefälle, demzufolge sollte jeder Mann extrem vorsichtig sein mit der Verwendung dieses Wortes, ganz extra speziell, wenn es offensichtlich nur um gekränkten Stolz geht. Den Luxus hätte ich gerne im Leben.
Im übrigen wäre ich wahrscheinlich nicht so ausgetickt nach der beschissenen Reaktion des Users, wegen dem indiana in die Luft gegangen wäre, ich kann es aber echt nachvollziehen. Deswegen so ein Fass aufzumachen, ist, sorry, selten dämlich. Dann lieber im Rest des Forums für ein positives Klima sorgen, das diesen Bereich überflüssig macht, aber bitte nicht den Nerv aus dem Rest des Forums hier reinimportieren.


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2020)

Wenn das eine "Extremsituation" ist, dann brauchen wir's eh nicht weiter durchkauen. Der ganze dramatisierte Ego-Weltuntergang derzeit, allgemein nicht nur im Forum, geht mir eh sowas auf die Nerven. Als ob es keine echten Probleme und keine anderen Menschen auf der Welt gäbe 
Es kann ja jeder für doof empfinden was er möchte, aber aus einem "doofen" Luxusproblem eine Extreme oder Notlage zu stricken, die jegliche Reaktion automatisch rechtfertigt und jeglichen Widerspruch verbietet, ist lächerlich.
Außerdem hältst du gerade selber das Feuerzeug und machst ein Fass auf. Deine Reaktion ist nicht der Nabel der Welt, und jeder hat das Recht dazu und kann auf die Idee kommen, darauf zu antworten. Wenn du keinen Widerspruch zu deiner Auffassung duldest, ist das dein Problem, da kann ich auch nicht weiterhelfen. Aber mit "absurd" geb ich dir Recht, das ist speziell deine letzte Reaktion. Mach dir mal einen Kaffee, kühl das Mütchen, und lies dir das ganze nochmal in Ruhe durch.

Das war nun übrigens mein Beitrag zu "heute ist ein doofer Tag" 
Aber eigentlich wär er ja ganz schön, wenn man nicht im Forum lesen würde


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. Mai 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn das eine Extremsituation ist, dann brauchen wir's eh nicht weiter durchkauen. Der ganze dramatisierte Ego-Weltuntergang derzeit, allgemein nicht nur im Forum, geht mir eh sowas auf die Nerven. Als ob es keine echten Probleme auf der Welt gäbe


Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spider1750 (22. Mai 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Am besten sollten, die Jungs und Mädels, die sich u.a. sexistisch, dümmlich, mit Voruteilen behaftet und voller Verachtung äußern, zurechtgewiesen werden, das wäre schön.
> Ich träum' dann 'mal weiter.


Hallo, ich weiß zwar noch nicht ganz genau um was hier für eine Aussage geht, aber in anderern Foren gibt es sowas. Da nimmt der Admin Beiträge raus die mit der Sache gar nichts zu tun haben und diese unnötig aufblähen oder nur noch beleidigend sind (das steht dann anstatt des Beitrages dann in dem Post, warum er rausgenommen wurde). Teilweise bekommt man dann auch eine Verwarnung, wenn man gegen Regeln verstoßen hat. 
Ich bin ja ein Mann und schreibe hin und wieder hier im Frauenforum was rein, bei dem eigentlich Frauen unter sich sind. Aber ich schreibe halt was, wenn ich der Meinung bin etwas beitragen zu können, meine Erfahrung die ich mit was gemacht habe oder Tipps habe die hier rein passen. 
Ich denke mir auch bei vielen Beiträgen, warum schreiben die überhaupt was? Ich finde wenn ich dazu nichts sinnvolles beizutragen habe, dann lasse ich es und lese halt still mit. 
Aber so ist das leider. Da stellt man eine Frage z.B. über ein neugekauftes Produkt ob das auch bei euch so ist und anstatt normal zu Antworteten hast du eine ganze Seite mit Kommentaren, dass man zu genau ist, dass man sich doch was anderes hätte kaufen sollen, wenn es stört, dass man doch lieber einfach MTB fahren sollte usw. Was ist die Konsequenz? Entweder man versucht sich zu Verteidigen, ein anderer Hilft einen, dass das Thema wieder auf die Antwortsfrage hingeht oder man hat keine Lust mehr und liest in Zukunft still weiter, obwohl man eigentlich hier und da helfen könnte bei anderen Fragen.
Klar kann  man auch mal was schreiben, wenn man die Frage total blöd empfindet, aber dann doch eher auf die lustige Art, wo der andere eben nicht beleidigt wird. Das Forum soll doch uns Bikern vom Anfänger bis zum Profi Spaß machen und Hilfen geben. Gerade hier bei dem Thema "heute ist ein doofer Tag" braucht man auch machmal nur etwas Zuspruch oder Aufheiterung um den doofen Tag besser ertragen zu können oder auch die Erkenntnis, dass anderen genau das gleiche Missgeschick auch schon passiert ist.   
Und wenn einer mal einen schlechten Tag hat und ihm alles gegen den Strich geht, dann einfach nochmal vor dem Antworten Button drücken nachdenken ob sein Beitrag was zur eigentlich Sache beiträgt oder er es lieber nicht abschicken sollte. 
Also ich finde es schön hier immer wieder mitzulesen, weil mich einfach viele Beiträge interessieren. Ich schreibe auch den ein oder anderen Kommentar dazu, wohl wissend, dass es hier um Frauen geht und wenn die geantwortet hätten, dass sie hier keine Antwort oder Beitrag von einem Mann wollen, dann ist das so und ich würde halt still weiter lesen, weil ich es einfach super finde wie die Mädels hier MTB fahren und davon begeistert sind.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Mai 2020)

spider1750 schrieb:


> .... Gerade hier bei dem Thema "heute ist ein doofer Tag" braucht man auch machmal nur etwas Zuspruch oder Aufheiterung um den doofen Tag besser ertragen zu können oder auch die Erkenntnis, dass anderen genau das gleiche Missgeschick auch schon passiert ist.
> Und wenn einer mal einen schlechten Tag hat und ihm alles gegen den Strich geht, dann einfach nochmal vor dem Antworten Button drücken nachdenken ob sein Beitrag was zur eigentlich Sache beiträgt oder er es lieber nicht abschicken sollte....


----------



## lucie (22. Mai 2020)

Mein Beitrag zum doofen Tag ist:

Habt ihr alle keine wirklichen Probleme?

Dass, was nicht wirklich zum Thema gehört, kann man auch ignorieren - seitens beider Diskussionspateien. 

Zum Thema:

...es ist draußen dunkel und es regnet gerade, mein HR ist platt, das Innenlager knarzt, die Bremsbeläge sind runter - das Leben ist schon wirklich richtig doof...


----------



## Mausoline (22. Mai 2020)

Also wenn ihr ein wirkliches Problem wollt 

Mein Schatzi liegt seit 5 Wochen in der Klinik, auch ohne Covid 19 
und es wird noch ne Weile dauern


----------



## lucie (22. Mai 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr ein wirkliches Problem wollt
> 
> Mein Schatzi liegt seit 5 Wochen in der Klinik, auch ohne Covid 19
> und es wird noch ne Weile dauern



Das tut mir sehr leid. Ich drücke ihm die Daumen, dass es schnell wieder aufwärts geht. Liebe Grüße an ihn


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Mai 2020)

Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2020)

Alles Gute und gute Besserung für deinen Schatzi!


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Mai 2020)

Gute Besserung für Deinen Liebsten!


----------



## Mausoline (23. Mai 2020)

Danke euch 


... und übrigens sollte hier jede alles reinschreiben dürfen, was für sie an einem doofen Tag doof ist


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2020)

Ohje, da wünsch ich Deinem Schatz gute Besserung und Dir viel Kraft für die nötige Unterstützung. Manche Sachen sind allerdings so "doof", dass man sie nirgends reinschreiben mag.


----------



## Perlenkette (23. Mai 2020)

Von mir auch nochmal gute Besserung!

(Heute on Tour: 3 Kinder - 3 defekte Räder)


----------



## IndianaWalross (24. Mai 2020)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## spider1750 (24. Mai 2020)

Ich wünsche auch gute Besserung!


----------



## Sickgirl (3. August 2020)

Habe heute mal wieder gemerkt das ich alle Sorten von Honigmelonen wirklich dauerhaft vom Speiseplan streichen muss

Am Samstag eine neue Sorte im Supermarkt gefunden und heute Abend gegessen

Und prompt wieder unangenehmes Brennen im hinteren Rachenbereich

ich esse die deswegen so selten und vergesse dann immer das ich die nicht vertrage


----------



## LeaLoewin (4. August 2020)

Geht mir mit Äpfeln so und ich es die so gerne ?
Da gibts nur seltsamer weise die Sorte Welland, die ich ohne Probleme Vertrage... Nur bekommt man leider gerade nirgends mehr auch nur einen einzigen verschrumpelten davon.
... Dieses Jahr muss ich glaub selbst im Keller lagern?

Alternativ wenn du sie richtig gern isst, dann pack sie kurz in die microwelle... Nur besser vorher anstechen 
... Das funktioniert bei mir wunderbar um mal ne knackige Möhre naschen zu können.


----------



## Schwimmer (4. August 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Geht mir mit Äpfeln so und ich es die so gerne ?
> Da gibts nur seltsamer weise die Sorte Welland, die ich ohne Probleme Vertrage... Nur bekommt man leider gerade nirgends mehr auch nur einen einzigen verschrumpelten davon.
> ... Dieses Jahr muss ich glaub selbst im Keller lagern?
> 
> ...





... schau 'mal da 'rein, vielleicht findest Du für Dich noch weitere Sorten ... 

https://www.bund-lemgo.de/download/02_Apfelallergie_pdf_Sortenliste_2018_11.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2021)

Der Skitourenstiefel meines Mannes ist an mehreren Stellen gerissen, unbrauchbar. Eine Spezialanfertigung wegen einer alten Verletzung. Toll.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2021)

Und noch was Doofes: hab' nicht aufgepasst und heute die letzte Gelegenheit verpennt, in nicht allzu grosser Entfernung von daheim a bissl mit Skiern rumzurutschen. Mist!


----------



## Basti138 (13. Januar 2021)

Das würd mir jetzt stinken glaub ich


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und noch was Doofes: hab' nicht aufgepasst und heute die letzte Gelegenheit verpennt, in nicht allzu grosser Entfernung von daheim a bissl mit Skiern rumzurutschen. Mist!


Naja, der Tag hätte es jetzt auch nicht mehr gebracht. Du hattest schon viele Skitouren, da sind die  Hügelchen dort hoffentlich nicht mehr ´zwingend". Und ein paar andere Gebiete bleiben uns ja immer noch  

Ich hoffe nur, dass der betreffende Landkreis (der jetzt schon darauf spekuliert die Allgemeinverfügung weiterlaufen zu lassen, auch wenn die Inzidenz sinkt, was eindeutig fremdenfeindlich ist, nichts mehr mit Infektionsschutz zu tun hat) von allen Auswärtigen auch dann noch gemieden wird, wenn die Gaststätten, Läden, Skilifte etc. wieder öffnen. Außerdem müssen die Medien jetzt ein Auge darauf behalten, ob sich an den nächsten schönen WE nicht die Einheimischen am selben Ort gefährlich nahe kommen, der für Auswärtige aus eben diesem Grund gesperrt wurde. Im Moment ist es ja so, dass Landkreise, die besonders hohe Zahlen haben, für ihr Fehlverhalten auch noch belohnt werden, weil sie ihre Ausflugsgebiete nun für sich haben. Unverständlich.


----------



## bastl-axel (13. Januar 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> ..Im Moment ist es ja so, dass Landkreise, die besonders hohe Zahlen haben, für ihr Fehlverhalten auch noch belohnt werden, weil sie ihre Ausflugsgebiete nun für sich haben. Unverständlich.


Was soll daran für die Landkreise gut sein, wenn dadurch keine Hotelgäste kommen und auch sonst nix gekauft wird? In solchen Gegenden ist aber der Tourismus doch eine der Haupteinnahmequellen.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Januar 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Naja, der Tag hätte es jetzt auch nicht mehr gebracht. Du hattest schon viele Skitouren, da sind die  Hügelchen dort hoffentlich nicht mehr ´zwingend". Und ein paar andere Gebiete bleiben uns ja immer noch
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, dass der betreffende Landkreis (der jetzt schon darauf spekuliert die Allgemeinverfügung weiterlaufen zu lassen, auch wenn die Inzidenz sinkt, was eindeutig fremdenfeindlich ist, nichts mehr mit Infektionsschutz zu tun hat) von allen Auswärtigen auch dann noch gemieden wird, wenn die Gaststätten, Läden, Skilifte etc. wieder öffnen. Außerdem müssen die Medien jetzt ein Auge darauf behalten, ob sich an den nächsten schönen WE nicht die Einheimischen am selben Ort gefährlich nahe kommen, der für Auswärtige aus eben diesem Grund gesperrt wurde. Im Moment ist es ja so, dass Landkreise, die besonders hohe Zahlen haben, für ihr Fehlverhalten auch noch belohnt werden, weil sie ihre Ausflugsgebiete nun für sich haben. Unverständlich.



Du willst also jetzt rein ins Ausflugsgebiet und dann, wenn alles wieder aufhat (was mMn. noch lange dauern wird), die ansässigen Kleinunternehmer strafen, in dem Du dann nicht hinfährst????


----------



## lucie (13. Januar 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es ja so, dass Landkreise, die besonders hohe Zahlen haben, für ihr *Fehlverhalten* auch noch belohnt werden, weil sie ihre Ausflugsgebiete nun für sich haben. Unverständlich.


 Ist eine ziemlich strittige Formulierung, findest Du nicht? Du unterstellst quasi allen, die in einem LK mit hoher Inzidenz leben, sich falsch verhalten zu haben. Ist denn das so?


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Januar 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Was soll daran für die Landkreise gut sein, wenn dadurch keine Hotelgäste kommen und auch sonst nix gekauft wird? In solchen Gegenden ist aber der Tourismus doch eine der Haupteinnahmequellen.


Hotelgäste dürfen gerade nirgends kommen, das hat mit der Allgemeinverfügung nichts zu tun. Die Allgemeinverfügung, auf die @Lenka K. anspielt, will alle Nichtlandkreisbürger komplett aussperren (Betretungsverbot!) eben weil sie kein Geld dalassen (mal abgesehen vom Einkauf beim Bäcker). Sobald die Hütten und Lifte wieder aufsperren, sind die fremden Geldbeutel wieder willkommen. Übrigens sind die Geldbeutel auch jetzt schon willkommen - Einkaufen ist erlaubt, weil der Besuch im Supermarkt bekanntlich viel sicherer ist als ein Spaziergang im Freien


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Ist eine ziemlich strittige Formulierung, findest Du nicht? Du unterstellst quasi allen, die in einem LK mit hoher Inzidenz leben, sich falsch verhalten haben. Ist denn das so?


Natürlich nicht. Viele können nichts dafür, im betreffenden LK ist es v.a. eine einzelne Pflegeeinrichtung, die die Zahlen so hoch hat schnellen lassen. Die Betroffenen dort tun mir leid.

Aber es jetzt leider so, dass im oben gemeinten Landkreis viele jubeln, weil sie endlich die Fremden aussperren können. Das ist "Stammesverhalten", das ich scheußlich finde. Ich hoffe, dass dort, wo ich wohne, niemand ein-, im gegebenen Fall aber auch niemand ausgesperrt wird.

Edit: Damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: Wenn man es aus Seuchenschutzgründen für nötig hält, Menschenansammlungen an besonders beliebten Rodelhängen o.ä. zu verhindern, kann man auch einfach Zufahrtsstraßen und/oder Parkplätze sperren, wie es z.B. NRW gemacht hat.  Namhafte Virologen haben für solche Lösungen plädiert. Schlimm finde ich die gesellschaftlichen Spaltprozesse durch die Aussperrregeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (13. Januar 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Aber es jetzt leider so, dass im oben gemeinten Landkreis viele jubeln, weil sie endlich die Fremden aussperren können. Das ist "Stammesverhalten", das ich scheußlich finde. Ich hoffe, dass dort, wo ich wohne, niemand ein-, im gegebenen Fall aber auch niemand ausgesperrt wird.



...hmmmh, kenne jetzt den Landkreis nicht, aber ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die Menschen sich dort freuen, dass ihnen jetzt nicht mehr in den Vorgarten gesch.... wird.

Aus unserem Bekanntenkreis (wohnhaft in einer Ferienregion) wird berichtet, dass die komplette Gegend vollständig zugemüllt und - ja wirklich - zugesch... wird. Würde ich jetzt auch nicht so toll finden und mich in dem Fall auch freuen, dass damit Schluss ist. Hätte nichts mit Stammesverhalten zu tun...


----------



## lucie (13. Januar 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Hotelgäste dürfen gerade nirgends kommen, das hat mit der Allgemeinverfügung nichts zu tun. Die Allgemeinverfügung, auf die @Lenka K. anspielt, will alle Nichtlandkreisbürger komplett aussperren (Betretungsverbot!) eben weil sie kein Geld dalassen (mal abgesehen vom Einkauf beim Bäcker). Sobald die Hütten und Lifte wieder aufsperren, sind die fremden Geldbeutel wieder willkommen. Übrigens sind die Geldbeutel auch jetzt schon willkommen - Einkaufen ist erlaubt, weil der Besuch im Supermarkt bekanntlich viel sicherer ist als ein Spaziergang im Freien



Ich kann Deinen Unmut durchaus verstehen, wir dürfen aktuell nicht in den Harz, für uns gilt der 15km-Radius. Aber wir machen das beste daraus und sind trotzdem jeden Tag nach dem Job draußen beschäftigt (Laufen, Radfahren). Gut, wir leben in einer Stadt mit knapp 250000 Einwohnern und von unserer Wohnung haben wir gerade einmal 3km zu strampeln, um mitten in der leider flachen und schneelosen Pampa zu sein.

Auf Ewigkeiten möchte ich diese Einschränkungen natürlich nicht haben, dazu finde ich etliche Maßnahmen einfach nur unverständlich und unlogisch - aber das möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht diskutieren.


----------



## bastl-axel (13. Januar 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> ..Aber es jetzt leider so, dass im oben gemeinten Landkreis viele jubeln, weil sie endlich die Fremden aussperren können. Das ist "Stammesverhalten", das ich scheußlich finde..


Also, ich wollte da nicht wohnen, wo es viele Touristen gibt, in manchen Orten verdreifacht sich dadurch die "Einwohnerzahl", also zwei Touristen auf einen Einwohner, und fände es auch gut, wenn da mal etwas mehr Ruhe wäre und das hat überhaupt nix mit Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu tun.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Auf Ewigkeiten möchte ich diese Einschränkungen natürlich nicht haben, dazu finde ich etliche Maßnahmen einfach nur unverständlich und unlogisch - aber das möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht diskutieren.



+1


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Januar 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Also, ich wollte da nicht wohnen, wo es viele Touristen gibt, in manchen Orten verdreifacht sich dadurch die "Einwohnerzahl", also zwei Touristen auf einen Einwohner, und fände es auch gut, wenn da mal etwas mehr Ruhe wäre und das hat überhaupt nix mit Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu tun.


Ich kann auch verstehen, wenn manche Bewohner genervt sind. Die Themen Overtourism und Seuchenschutz sollte man aber nicht vermischen. 
Und jetzt halte ich mich an den letzten Satz von @lucie und sag nix mehr


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Januar 2021)

Im betreffenden Landkreis sind immer wieder Gemeinden wegen fremdenfeinlichem Verhalten in der Kritik, das betrifft nicht nur die Ausflügler, die momentan kein Geld da lassen, sondern auch den Zuzug von Auswärtigen; so sollte schon mal Münchnern der Kauf von Baugrundstücken verwehrt werden. In diesem Landkreis gibt es an den Hotspots auch 2 Speisekarten: 1 für Einheimische und 1 für Auswärtige. Habe das selbst erlebt, weil wir wir öfters mal mit einem Bekannten, der dort wohnt, beim Essen waren. Als wir dann mal alleine dort essen waren, ist uns ob der Preis fast ein Auge rausgefallen!
Ich für meinen Teil meide diesen LKR schon seit Jahren, auch wenn ein paar nette Trails dort sind. Sie werden´s vermutlich verschmerzen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (13. Januar 2021)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ..so sollte schon mal Münchnern der Kauf von Baugrundstücken verwehrt werden.


Ihr seht immer nur eine Seite. Beispiel die Insel Sylt. Immer mehr Reiche kaufen sich da Grundstücke und Häuser und die Einheimischen, die sich die steigenden Mieten nicht mehr leisten können, müssen dann die Insel verlassen. Nur wegen Bauspekulanten.


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> In diesem Landkreis gibt es an den Hotspots auch 2 Speisekarten: 1 für Einheimische und 1 für Auswärtige. Habe das selbst erlebt, weil wir wir öfters mal mit einem Bekannten, der dort wohnt, beim Essen waren..


Auf vielen Campingplätzen und den meisten Vereinsheimen ist es für Dauercamper/Vereinsmitglieder auch alles billiger. Warum auch nicht, die haben das doch auch mit aufgebaut?
Und ich verkaufe Sachen an Bekannte auch billiger, als, wenn ich es bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen reinsetze. 
Ist doch okay.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Januar 2021)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Gemeinden wegen fremdenfeinlichem Verhalten in der Kritik


Wenn das dort wirklich so extrem ist, würde ich das


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil meide diesen LKR schon seit Jahren,


auch genau so machen  und dass hat dann nix mit Corona zu tun


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2021)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil meide diesen LKR schon seit Jahren, auch wenn ein paar nette Trails dort sind. Sie werden´s vermutlich verschmerzen können.


Zum Biken finde ich das Mangfallgebirge sowieso öde, im Sommer bin ich nur dort, wenn es für mich zu heiss für eine Biketour ist und dann gehe ich wandern mit anschliessender Einkehr in einem netten Café. Bin da bekannte Stammgästin, keine Ahnung, ob ich eine "Einheimischen" Speisekarte kriege, oder nicht. 

Im Winter aber, vor allem in Winter mit wenig Schnee wie jetzt, ist der höher gelegener Spitzingsee oft der einziger Ort in vernüftiger Entfernung von daheim (etwa 60km/45min), wo man auf Skitour gehen kann. So wie jetzt. Es gibt dort mehrere grosse Parkplätze (ist ja normalerweise auch ein Skigebiet) und wohnen tut da kaum einer, von daher kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, dass da Zufahrten etc. gross zugeparkt wären -- ich war allerdings in diesem Winter auch noch nicht dort.

Wie @sommerfrische schon sagte, Lkr. Miesbach in der Person des Landrats, bzw. der BG von Tegernsee haben schon vor einigen Wochen, bzw. im Frühjahr nach einer Regelung geschrien, die ihnen die unliebsamen Touristen vom Leibe halten würde. Im Frühjahr kam das nicht durch. Jetzt wurde zu der 15km-Regelung noch eine extra bayerische Klausel eingeführt, die es Landkreisen ermöglicht, genau das zu tun. Daran sieht man erstens, wie sich das Verständnis davon, was noch verfassungskonform ist, seit dem Frühjahr verschoben hat und zweitens, dass diese Regelung nichts mit dem Infektionsschutz zu tun hat, sondern mit politischen Gefälligkeiten innerhalb der CSU.

Was also im Sommer tun? Da bin ich gespalten. Hinfahren und kein Geld dort lassen? Hinfahren und bei der Einkehr als Stammgast das Gespräch suchen? Gar nicht hinfahren?

Man sollte auch die andere Seite der Medaille betrachten. Im Lkr. gibt's zwar einen grossen Krankenhaus, aber die schweren und komplizierten Fälle (nicht nur Corona) dürften nach München in die Unikliniken kommen. Die Einheimischen wollen also, dass der Arzt oder die Krankenschwester jetzt gefälligst wegbleiben, aber nehmen dann gerne ihre Dienste in Anspruch, wenn's brennt. Es arbeiten auch ganz viele aus dem Lkr. in München (das sehe ich an den Staus in der Gegenrichtung, wenn ich von einer Tagestour nach Hause fahre). Wenn man am WE am Sa in die Berge fährt, wälzt sich eine Kolonne aus dem Umland in die Stadt zum Einkaufen/ins Museum/Konzert usw.

Es ist also völlig absurd, darauf zu pochen, dass die Mingara wegbleiben, wenn man dann auch gerne die Infrastruktur der Stadt in Anspruch nimmt. Dass die Politiker dieses Spiel auch noch befeuern, ist einfach nur unterirdisch und spalterisch, um es mal vornehm auszudrücken.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich kann Deinen Unmut durchaus verstehen, wir dürfen aktuell nicht in den Harz, für uns gilt der 15km-Radius. Aber wir machen das beste daraus und sind trotzdem jeden Tag nach dem Job draußen beschäftigt (Laufen, Radfahren). Gut, wir leben in einer Stadt mit knapp 250000 Einwohnern und von unserer Wohnung haben wir gerade einmal 3km zu strampeln, um mitten in der leider flachen und schneelosen Pampa zu sein.
> 
> Auf Ewigkeiten möchte ich diese Einschränkungen natürlich nicht haben, dazu finde ich etliche Maßnahmen einfach nur unverständlich und unlogisch - aber das möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht diskutieren.


Ja, wenn man Radfahren und Laufen als Winterhauptsport hat, ist es eigentlich egal, ob es einen 15km-Käfig, geschlossene Grenzen, keinen/wenig Schnee oder sonstwas gibt.

Ich verstehe auch, dass es für Keinwintersportreibende (  ) nicht so einfach nachzuvollziehen ist, warum die Skifahrer so aufs Skifahren pochen. Aber ich persönlich bin eigentlich seit dem 2. Lebensjahr in erster Linie Skifahrerin und im Winter nicht Skifahren zu können, ist für mich so, wie wenn man im Sommer das Radfahren verbieten würde. Nur so als Erklärung .

Und wenn ich nicht witterungsbedingt, sondern wegen politischer Spielchen, die auch noch verfassungsrechtlich recht fragwürdig sind, nicht Skifahren darf, dann werde ich echt grantig. 

Übrigens: es bleiben noch Möglichkeiten in LKrs, die die 200 nicht überschreiten und (noch) nichts verbieten können. Aber ich erwarte da am WE einen Ansturm (ja klar, anstatt, dass sich die Leute verteilen, konzentrieren sie sich auf immer weniger Orte) und dann bin ich gespannt ...


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Januar 2021)

Stehe auch auf Ski seit ich 3 Jahre alt bin und kann Deinen Unmut natürlich gut verstehen.
Du kannst Dich aber trotzdem freuen schon soviele Skitouren gemacht haben zu können - besser als nichts!
Wir können zwar theoretisch in die Schweiz - wo sämtliche Lifte, die in Frage kämem, geöffnet haben - jedoch sind danach 10 Tage Quarantäne kein Option für mich, somit wars das mit dem Skifahren seit meinem einzigen Tag Mitte Dezember erst einmal für mich. Normalerweise stehe ich an gut 30 Tagen im Jahr auf Ski... trotzdem halte ich das irgendwie aus und habe zum Glück beruflich viel zu tun und darüberhinaus geht es nun viel aufs Bike.
Trotzdem... Aus lauter Verzweiflung habe ich mir nun Schneeschuhe gekauft


----------



## lucie (13. Januar 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Aus lauter Verzweiflung habe ich mir nun Schneeschuhe gekauft



Aus lauter Verzweiflung werde ich sicher noch eine Dummheit machen - welche genau weiß ich noch nicht, aber sie wird definitiv nicht in die Kategorie "heute ist ein doofer Tag" ihre Niederschrift finden.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Normalerweise stehe ich an gut 30 Tagen im Jahr auf Ski.


Naja, ich stehe normalerweise 70-80 Tage pro Winter auf Ski. Sogar Lifte brauche ich keine. Auch mit wenig Schnee komme ich irgendwie klar.

Aber für politische Spielchen, die Ressentiments bedienen, habe und werde ich kein Verständnis haben.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ... Aber ich persönlich bin eigentlich seit dem 2. Lebensjahr in erster Linie Skifahrerin und im Winter nicht Skifahren zu können, ist für mich so, wie wenn man im Sommer das Radfahren verbieten würde. Nur so als Erklärung .
> ...



Siehs mal so  Ich hatte letzten Winter *0* Schneetage wegen Verletzung und so weiter..
Jetzt kann ich im Bereich von bis zu ca. 50 min alle möglichen Schneesportarten je nach Lust und Laune, Zeit und Touristenaufkommen machen ... und ich genieß es so 
Ich bin ja schließlich fast im Schnee aufgewachsen 

Da musst du mir doch zustimmen, dass das ein wenig gerechter Ausgleich ist, oder 

Unsere Skiliftbetreiber hier vermieten ihre Lifts stündlich und rodeln ist dann auf diesen Pisten verboten.
Auf einer Piste darf ich als Tourengeher nicht gehen oder fahren, dafür fahr ich ein paar km weiter und da ist dann auch noch weniger los.

Übrigens  Schneeschuh hat auch was.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Übrigens  Schneeschuh hat auch was.


Keine Abfahrt? 

Aber: ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit hin oder her -- es geht darum, dass man unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Pandemibekämpfung Ressentiments schürt und Leute gegeneinander aufbringt, um mal das verfassungsrechtlich fragwürdige Konzept des 15km-Käfigs ausser Acht zu lassen. Findest du das in Ordnung? Ich nicht.

Und ich wünsche dir, dass du damit nicht konfrontiert wirst.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Januar 2021)

Das werden wir auch nicht, da B.-W. auch bei "über 200" keine 15 km max. ausruft.
Ich wohne ja auch in einer Tourismusregion, allerdings eher ab Frühjahr bis Spätherbst, momentan besucht unseren Nebel kaum Jemand , jedoch wurde hier zum Glück Niemand gegeneinander aufgehetzt.

Und ja, ich weiß: Schneeschuh - keine Abfahrt  ist wie Radeln in der Ebene... aber besser als nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...
> Aber: ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit hin oder her -- es geht darum, dass man unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Pandemibekämpfung Ressentiments schürt und Leute gegeneinander aufbringt, um mal das verfassungsrechtlich fragwürdige Konzept des 15km-Käfigs ausser Acht zu lassen. Findest du das in Ordnung? Ich nicht.
> 
> Und ich wünsche dir, dass du damit nicht konfrontiert wirst.



Ich bin da ganz bei dir,
obwohl mir das auch nicht gefällt, wenn die nicht in den Skiurlaub gefahrenen Touris aus nicht nur den umliegenden Kreisen in solchen Massen einfallen und ihre Hinterlassenschaften jeglicher Art hier lassen.
Dafür gibts in BaWü die 15km Regel noch nicht.

Selbst Leserbriefe werden inzwischen gefaked um angstmachende, aufwiegelnde Gechichten zu verbreiten.
Die wahren Infektionszentren dagegen werden immer noch nicht viel besser unterstützt/geschützt.

FFP2 in den Öffis ist auch wieder so ein Gag. Bei uns werden während Schulzeiten kaum mehr Busse eingesetzt als vorher, bestimmte Strecken sind voll wie eh und je, aber anscheinend wird ein Mehr an Bussen/Bahnen von den Ländern bestimmt bzw. muss von denen geordert werden.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2021)

@Mausoline Und um die Schwarzwälder Schneemassen beneide ich dich zwar, wünsche sie dir aber vom Herzen!


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und ja, ich weiß: Schneeschuh - keine Abfahrt  ist wie Radeln in der Ebene... aber besser als nix!



Ich würds eher als Querfeldeinlauf oder unzugänglicheregegenderkundigung benennen 
Die Strecken, die ich mach, wären mitm Bike kaum oder nur teilweise fahrbar, mit den Tourenski uninteressant, da ohne Skiabfahrt, aber hier im Mittelgebirge oft sehr spannend.
Im Gebirge für mich keine Alternative.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2021)

Probier's mit Nordicskiern -- relativ breite Langlauflatten, manche mit Stahlkanten, mit den man im welligen Gelände gut vorwärts kommt, aber auch runterfahren kann.

Edit sagt: das heisst jetzt auf gut Deutsch Backcountry Skier, z.B. hier oder hier.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2021)

Noch zwei Links zum Thema Ausflügler aussperren, um die Stimmung zu illustrieren:








						In diese Landkreise dürfen keine Ausflüge gemacht werden
					

In Bayern hatten sich etliche touristisch überlaufene Kommunen mit hohen Corona-Zahlen für eine Art Einreisesperre entschieden. Diese wurden mittlerweile wieder weitgehend aufgehoben. Übrig bleiben nur noch die Stadt und der Landkreis Passau.




					www.br.de
				











						Landrat lässt Einreiseverbot für Ausflügler prüfen
					

Josef Niedermaier will verhindern, dass nach der Schließung des Landkreises Miesbach das Tölzer Land überlaufen wird.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Stucka (14. Januar 2021)

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache.... Was auch hier bei uns im Allgäu die letzten Wochen und Monate abging, spottet jeder Beschreibung. Tagesausflügler in Massen (!) trotz geschlossener Lifte, trotz geschlossener Hütten, trotz nicht vorhandener oder geschlossener Infrastruktur. Geparkt wird, wo ein Loch frei ist. Egal, ob Rettungsweg, Privateinfahrt oder enge Zufahrtsstraße. Proviant wird von Daheim mitgebracht, der Müll hier in die Ecke geworfen. In der Früh hin, Abends heim. Loipentourismus ohne Ende. 80 KM Anfahrt und mehr für 5 km schlecht gespurte Loipe. Egal, Hauptsache Spaß und Selbstverwirklichung. Schutzgebiete werden flächendeckend ignoriert und man tut so, als wüsste man von nix.

Heute über Nacht gut 70 cm Neuschnee im Allgäu inklusive Katastrophenwarnung (die letzten 2 Jahre kaum Schnee bis 1000 Meter). Großevents wie die Vierschanzentournee oder die Nordische Ski WM in Oberstdorf werden gnadenlos durchgezogen und immer noch wird damit gezockt, möglichst doch irgendwie Publikum zulassen zu dürfen, Pandemie völlig wurscht. Hauptsache, die Kohle stimmt und die Werbung für die sowieso überlaufene Region läuft. Überdimensionierte Liftanlagen werden gebaut, obwohl die Tendenz Schneemangel seit Jahren deutlich und nicht zu übersehen ist. Egal, gibt ja staatliche Förderung in Millionenhöhe. Man will hier unbedingt der Schweiz und Österreich nacheifern. Wer in diesen Regionen im Sommer mit dem Bike oder zu Fuß unterwegs ist und noch einen Funken Bewusstsein hat, sieht, welche gigantischen Umweltschäden dort zu sehen sind. Dem Skifahrer ist das wurscht, die weiße Pracht bedeckt das ja und im Sommer ist man eh nicht dort. 

So, dass musste mal raus, sorry.... Ich freue mich echt über Jede/Jeden der hierherkommt und die Landschaft, die Berge, die Trails, die tollen Alpsträßchen, die Loipen genießt. Auch ich fahre leidenschaftlich gerne in andere Regionen zum Biken oder Rennradfahren oder Bergsteigen und hoffe, das NACH der Pandemie auch wieder machen zu können. Mein Ziel ist es allerdings, meine Anwesenheit dort für Umwelt und Bevölkerung möglichst wenig spürbar zu machen und aus diesem Grund verzichte ich auch auf manches Ziel, von dem ich weiß, dass die Situation vor Ort eh schon grenzwertig ist....


----------



## Martina H. (14. Januar 2021)

...da gibt es doch gleich mal den :Gewinnerdoppeldaumen:


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache.... Was auch hier bei uns im Allgäu die letzten Wochen und Monate abging, spottet jeder Beschreibung. Tagesausflügler in Massen (!) trotz geschlossener Lifte, trotz geschlossener Hütten, trotz nicht vorhandener oder geschlossener Infrastruktur. Geparkt wird, wo ein Loch frei ist. Egal, ob Rettungsweg, Privateinfahrt oder enge Zufahrtsstraße. Proviant wird von Daheim mitgebracht, der Müll hier in die Ecke geworfen. In der Früh hin, Abends heim. Loipentourismus ohne Ende. 80 KM Anfahrt und mehr für 5 km schlecht gespurte Loipe. Egal, Hauptsache Spaß und Selbstverwirklichung. Schutzgebiete werden flächendeckend ignoriert und man tut so, als wüsste man von nix.



Schön für dich, dass du das alles direkt vor der Haustür hast. Und ich kann auch deine Sehnsucht nach der Ruhe nachvollziehen.

Hast du aber vielleicht mal über die Ursachen des Ansturms nachgedacht? Die Leute haben überhaupt keine Möglikchkeit mehr, sich abzulenken und zu erholen, ausser in die Natur zu fahren. Die Geschäfte sind zu, die Kultureinrichtungen sind zu, man kann nicht für mehrere Tage wegfahren, damit sich die Leute verteilen. Dann fahren sie halt dorthin, wo sie für einem Tag hinkommen. Einkehren können sie auch nicht, nicht weil sie nicht wollen, sondern, weil das von der Regierung verboten wurde, schon vergessen? Zumüllen und rücksichtloses Parken gehen natürlich gar nicht, aber wozu ist die Polizei da? Sollten übrigens alle schön daheim bleiben, wie du es dir vorstellst, würde es z.B. im Münchner Englischer Garten recht unschöne Szenen geben. Wurden da nicht schon Menschen vom Olympiaberg verjagt?

Bedenke auch, dass du vielleicht auch mal die Städter gebrauchen könntest, ein Uniklinikum (für dich z.B. in Augsburg) ist im Ernstfall eine feine Sache und für alle da.


----------



## lucie (14. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Bedenke auch, dass du vielleicht auch mal die Städter gebrauchen könntest, ein Uniklinikum (für dich z.B. in Augsburg) ist im Ernstfall eine feine Sache und für alle da.



Bedenke, dass gerade  in den Alpen es oft auch die Städter sind, die ggf. auch mal die Bergrettung in Anspruch nehmen müssen. 
Das jetzt hier so gegeneinander aufzuwiegen, nur weil man "seinen Winter" nicht wie gewohnt verbringen kann, halte ich für nicht zielführend.

Ich verstehe den Unmut aber schon und grüße herzlichst aus der flachlandgeprägten 15km-Blase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass gerade in den Alpen es oft auch die Städter sind, die ggf. auch mal die Bergrettung in Anspruch nehmen müssen.


Und die Landeier gehen in die Stadt studieren und so weiter. Und zuparken am Wochenende die Strassen und kotzen rundum die Wiesn und überhaupt ...  

Ich halte die ganze Situation eigentlich für total absurd, aber bei absurden Forderung sollte das alles bis in die Konsequenzen gedacht werden, um die Absurdität sichtbar zu machen.

Es geht übrigens nicht *nur* um meinen verpatzen Winter, sondern auch darum, dass wir mal *Grundrechte* hatten, die anders als in China *eigentlich *keine Einschränkung des Bewegungsradius vorsehen? Scheint irgendwie in Vergessenheit zu geraten.

Es wird seitens der Politik ständig vor einer Spaltung der Gesellschaft gewarnt, aber gerade der 15km-Radius und die Amigoklausel in Bayern provozieren solche Spaltung geradezu. Wie man in der realen Welt, aber auch hier im Forum sieht.

Und das finde ich dann *so richtig doof*.

Off-topic Ende.


----------



## Stucka (14. Januar 2021)

Lenka, bitte nicht missverstehen! Wie gesagt, ich gönne es Jedem, der raus aus der Stadt oder dem Umfeld will, gerade jetzt. Wir leben jetzt in einer absoluten Ausnahmesituation, die sich vor einem Jahr noch kein Mensch vorstellen konnte. Um aus dieser ganzen Scheiße rauszukommen, muss die Gesellschaft zusammenhalten. Die Landeier können aktuell auch nicht in die Stadt zum Shopping, zu Konzerten, zu Besuchen. Wir schnuppern auch mal gerne City-Atmosphäre, definitiv. Es ist einfach das Gebot der Zeit, sich für eine (hoffentlich) überschaubare Zeit etwas zurück zu halten, um da irgendwie wieder rauszukommen. Und wenn ich dann die überfüllten Parkplätze an den Hotspots hier oder die Bilder vom Skibetrieb in der Schweiz oder Österreich sehe, kommt mir das kalte Kotzen.

Auch hier bei uns gibt es jede Menge Einheimische, die möglichst alle Ver/Gebote umgehen, um ja zu ihrem Spaß zu kommen. Da wird quer durch Schutzzonen mit Schneeschuhen oder Tourenski geholzt, man kennt sich ja aus und die Scheiß-Ranger haben mit den Touris hoffentlich genug zu tun. Natürlich wird mit dem Auto in die Täler gefahren, so weit das irgendwie geht. Ok, muss jeder mit sich selber vereinbaren, zeigt für mich aber auch den Charakter mancher Zeitgenossen, wo nur noch das ICH im Mittelpunkt steht.

Andererseits gibt es hier auch viele der momentanen Tagesausflügler, die sich sehr verantwortlich zeigen, wo, wann und was sie unternehmen. Es geht also doch auch irgendwie, wenn man will. Stinkig werde ich, wenn in den fetten SUVs oder den Elitemarken 1-2 Leutchen 100 KM und mehr anfahren, sich aufregen, dass es Einschränkungen gibt, ein paar illustre Selfies gemacht werden und dann die Rückfahrt angetreten wird, natürlich nicht ohne sich vorher noch über horrende 6-8 Euro Parkgebühren aufzuregen. Andere (selber schon mitbekommen) kalkulieren das Strafzettelchen für das Parken im Naturschutzgebiet von Haus aus ein, wen jucken schon die paar Euro Strafe.

Wenn wir alle jetzt wenigstens ein paar Wochen zusammenstehen, habe ich echt Hoffnung, dass in ein paar Monaten alles ein bisschen leichter wird. Gerade bei uns Outdoorsportlern bin ich da ziemlich optimistisch, weil wir sehr viel von unserem Lebensgefühl und unserer Lebenseinstellung zur Zeit tatsächlich opfern müssen. Aber immer noch besser, als sich irgendwo den verdammten Virus zu holen und mit Schläuchen wochenlang im Krankenbett zu liegen. 

Musste jetzt raus, bitte um Nachsicht


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Es wird seitens der Politik ständig vor einer Spaltung der Gesellschaft gewarnt, aber gerade der 15km-Radius und die Amigoklausel in Bayern provozieren solche Spaltung geradezu. Wie man in der realen Welt, aber auch hier im Forum sieht.
> 
> Und das finde ich dann *so richtig doof*.
> 
> Off-topic Ende.


----------



## lucie (14. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Es wird seitens der Politik ständig vor einer Spaltung der Gesellschaft gewarnt, aber gerade der 15km-Radius und die Amigoklausel in Bayern provozieren solche Spaltung geradezu. Wie man in der realen Welt, aber auch hier im Forum sieht.
> 
> Und das finde ich dann *so richtig doof*.



Das mit der Spaltung der Gesellschaft, die durch den ganzen Maßnahmenkauderwelsch noch potenziert wird, sehe ich genauso und finde diese Entwicklung auch sehr, sehr kritisch.

Noch was zum 15km-Radius: ich lebe in einer kreisfreien Stadt mit einer aktuell leider recht hohen Inzidenz.
Diese nette kleine Stadt wird komplett umschlossen von einem Landkreis mit noch höherer Inzidenz. Ich lebe also auf einer Insel...
Cool - nur Urlaub machen, möchte hier niemand.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Andererseits gibt es hier auch viele der momentanen Tagesausflügler, die sich sehr verantwortlich zeigen, wo, wann und was sie unternehmen. Es geht also doch auch irgendwie, wenn man will. Stinkig werde ich, wenn in den fetten SUVs oder den Elitemarken 1-2 Leutchen 100 KM und mehr anfahren, sich aufregen, dass es Einschränkungen gibt, ein paar illustre Selfies gemacht werden und dann die Rückfahrt angetreten wird, natürlich nicht ohne sich vorher noch über horrende 6-8 Euro Parkgebühren aufzuregen. Andere (selber schon mitbekommen) kalkulieren das Strafzettelchen für das Parken im Naturschutzgebiet von Haus aus ein, wen jucken schon die paar Euro Strafe.


Ich verstehe deinen Unmut. Aber wie ist dein Beispiel bitte infektionstechnisch relevant? Das ist ja die wichtige Frage. Nicht, ob die Ausflügler nerven oder im Naturschutzgebiet parken. Denn die Einschränkungen werden mit der Pandemie begründet, nicht mit Natur- oder Umweltschutz.

Das Parkproblem ist ja z.T. im Allgäu (ich weiss nicht, ob gerade bei dir) auch durch die von manchen Gemeinden abgeriegelten Parkplätze versursacht.


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Probier's mit Nordicskiern -- relativ breite Langlauflatten, manche mit Stahlkanten, mit den man im welligen Gelände gut vorwärts kommt, aber auch runterfahren kann.
> 
> Edit sagt: das heisst jetzt auf gut Deutsch Backcountry Skier, z.B. hier oder hier.


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich liebe Nordic Cruising und mach das seit meiner Jugend, da ich Langlaufen in vorgegebenen Loipen schon damals eher langweilig fand. Meine LL Ski sind etwas breiter und deutlich kürzer und haben Stahlkanten für die Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (14. Januar 2021)

> Wenn wir alle jetzt wenigstens ein paar Wochen zusammenstehen, habe ich echt Hoffnung, dass in ein paar Monaten alles ein bisschen leichter wird.


Wir stehen schon ein Jahr zusammen und es ist genau das Gegenteil passiert.
Im Sommer kannste dir dann die FFP2 Windel ins Gesicht binden beim Biken. Wenn Sport überhaupt ein triftiger Grund ist, die Wohnung zu verlassen.



> Aber immer noch besser, als sich irgendwo den verdammten Virus zu holen und mit Schläuchen wochenlang im Krankenbett zu liegen.


Diese Geschichten ziehen heute nur mehr bei den wenigsten.


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Januar 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Lenka, bitte nicht missverstehen!





Stucka schrieb:


> Es ist einfach das Gebot der Zeit, sich für eine (hoffentlich) überschaubare Zeit etwas zurück zu halten, um da irgendwie wieder rauszukommen.





Stucka schrieb:


> Stinkig werde ich, wenn in den fetten SUVs oder den Elitemarken 1-2 Leutchen 100 KM und mehr anfahren, sich aufregen, dass es Einschränkungen gibt, ein paar illustre Selfies gemacht werden und dann die Rückfahrt angetreten wird, natürlich nicht ohne sich vorher noch über horrende 6-8 Euro Parkgebühren aufzuregen. Andere (selber schon mitbekommen) kalkulieren das Strafzettelchen für das Parken im Naturschutzgebiet von Haus aus ein, wen jucken schon die paar Euro Strafe.


Eigentlich wollte ich Deinen Beitrag gern "liken", durchaus differenziert geschrieben aber leider schlägst Du dann doch ganz "normal" polemisch und klischeehaft um Dich. Und nein, ich fahre kein SUV.
Und ich frage mich woher ihr die Energie nehmt ständig bei einem von Euch empfundenen Fehlverhalten anderer Mitmenschen "stinkig" zu werden? Mich fordern Beruf, privates Umfeld, Biken mit dem fitten Kumpel so sehr, da bleibt dann nur noch Gelassenheit   vermutlich das Alter!


----------



## Martina H. (14. Januar 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mich fordern Beruf, privates Umfeld, Biken mit dem fitten Kumpel so sehr, da bleibt dann nur noch Gelassenheit   vermutlich das Alter!


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Januar 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Heute über Nacht gut 70 cm Neuschnee im Allgäu inklusive Katastrophenwarnung (die letzten 2 Jahre kaum Schnee bis 1000 Meter). Großevents wie die Vierschanzentournee oder die Nordische Ski WM in Oberstdorf werden gnadenlos durchgezogen und immer noch wird damit gezockt, möglichst doch irgendwie Publikum zulassen zu dürfen, Pandemie völlig wurscht. Hauptsache, die Kohle stimmt und die Werbung für die sowieso überlaufene Region läuft. Überdimensionierte Liftanlagen werden gebaut, obwohl die Tendenz Schneemangel seit Jahren deutlich und nicht zu übersehen ist. Egal, gibt ja staatliche Förderung in Millionenhöhe. Man will hier unbedingt der Schweiz und Österreich nacheifern. Wer in diesen Regionen im Sommer mit dem Bike oder zu Fuß unterwegs ist und noch einen Funken Bewusstsein hat, sieht, welche gigantischen Umweltschäden dort zu sehen sind. Dem Skifahrer ist das wurscht, die weiße Pracht bedeckt das ja und im Sommer ist man eh nicht dort.



Tja so ist das in unserem Land. Es geht um den schnöden Mamon.
Wenn man mit was Geld verdienen kann, dann sind alle Kollateralschäden irrelevant. Könnte eine Gemeinde an jeder Trailbefahrung mit dem MTB ebenfalls Geld verdienen, gebe es keine Diskussionen über Trailsperrungen o.ä. mehr...


----------



## Stucka (14. Januar 2021)

@ Lenka: infektionstechnisch deshalb relevant, weil sich an den überfüllten Parkplätzen alles ballt und Abstand, Maske etc. für einige (!) ganz, ganz neue Vorgaben sind

@ Basti123: "wir" stehen eben NICHT seit 1 Jahr zusammen, sonst wären wir nicht wieder da, wo wir im Frühjahr schon mal waren. Ich teile Deine Befürchtung mit der "Windel" auch, hoffe aber immer noch auf Fortschritte und sinkende Infektionszahlen. Diese "Geschichten ziehen" nicht bei den wenigsten, sondern bei der Masse. Das macht Hoffnung. Einer meiner Mitbiker hat sich im Frühjahr infiziert, der bikt diesen Sommer auf einem anderen Level wie bisher, weil er immer noch an den Folgen knabbert. Interessanterweise hat genau DER im Frühjahr auch ein süffisantes Lächeln auf dem Gesicht gehabt, als es um DAS Thema ging.


----------



## lucie (14. Januar 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich woher ihr die Energie nehmt ständig bei einem von Euch empfundenen Fehlverhalten anderer Mitmenschen "stinkig" zu werden?



Leider ist das Fehlverhalten nicht immer nur eine Empfindung, sondern Realität. Beispiele aus unserem Hobbybereich (Sperrungen von Trails und das Märchen, dass die MTBler ja den kompletten Wald zerpflügen) sind ja jedem sicher bekannt.

Was daran so dramatisch und vollkommen unnötig ist, ist die Pauschalisierung/Verallgemeinerung und die daraus resultierende "Sippenhaft/Kollektivstrafe" - das finde ich natürlich richtig doof. 

Trotzdem muss man sich ein wenig Humor und die Ruhe bewahren, sonst dreht man ja völlig durch.

Ich sehe das alles gaaanz gelassen:






Habe heute Flaschen weggebracht.


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2021)

Wir verzichten aktuell als Einheimische an einem regionalen Hotspot (weit nicht so schlimm wie im Voralpenland, aber da wir im Vergleich zum Umland recht viel Schnee abbekommen haben dennoch gerade so überlaufen, dass es schon Probleme gab mit zugeparkten Rettungswegen etc) weitestgehend
darauf, selbst zu den schönsten und überlaufensten Plätzen zu fahren, sondern verkrümeln uns lieber auf dem schnellsten Weg ins Hinterland und zu weniger beliebten Orten. Im Prinzip kann ich es gut verstehen, dass man "raus" in die Natur will, wenn man in der Stadt wohnt. Da überlasse ich den Hotspot dann auch gern den anderen, ich bin da ja eh regelmäßig und kann hin wann immer ich will (notfalls einfach abseits der Stoßzeiten). Wobei man auf dem Weg vorbei an den Zuwegen zu den Hotspots teilweise schon von parkwütigen gestressten Ausflüglern bedrängt und fast übern Haufen gefahren wird, ungefähr da hört dann mein Verständnis für die Erholungssuche auch auf 
Die Situation an Voralpen-Tourismusorten kann ich nur aufgrund von Medienberichten beurteilen. Also eigentlich nicht. Ich kann mir aber durchaus Gründe denken, die den Ärger der Locals auch würdigen würden. Und auch Infektionsschutz-Gründe könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, besonders an Parkplätzen und Aussichtspunkten. Aber das ist alles Mutmaßung. Wer dort wohnt kann sich mit Substanz darüber äußern, wer nur was gelesen oder gehört hat, regt sich vielleicht auf unvollständiger oder gar falscher Basis auf.

Ich denke wenn jeder es schaffen würde, seine persönlichen Luxus-Ansprüche nur ein klein wenig zurück zu nehmen, und weniger mit dem Zeigefinger auf andere zu zeigen, wären aktuell alle besser dran, und glücklicher und weniger gestresst. Uns geht's doch eigentlich immer noch verdammt gut, und mal ein paar Monate nicht genau das machen zu können was ich normalerweise machen würde, verschlechtert höchstens meinen Luxus aber nicht meine Lebensqualität. Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun, mit allem einverstanden zu sein, es gibt genügend Kritik an Maßnahmen oder politischen Vorgängen, die man üben kann und muss. Dennoch mein Vorsatz bis das alles vorbei ist: einen Schritt zurücktreten und nicht über persönlich empfundene Nicklichkeiten jammern, das Gegenteil machen andere eh schon genug (zu viel)


----------



## Martina H. (14. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn jeder es schaffen würde, seine persönlichen Luxus-Ansprüche nur ein klein wenig zurück zu nehmen, und weniger mit dem Zeigefinger auf andere zu zeigen, wären aktuell alle besser dran, und glücklicher und weniger gestresst. Uns geht's doch eigentlich immer noch verdammt gut, und mal ein paar Monate nicht genau das machen zu können was ich normalerweise machen würde, verschlechtert höchstens meinen Luxus aber nicht meine Lebensqualität. Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun, mit allem einverstanden zu sein, es gibt genügend Kritik an Maßnahmen oder politischen Vorgängen, die man üben kann und muss. Dennoch mein Vorsatz bis das alles vorbei ist: einen Schritt zurücktreten und nicht über persönlich empfundene Nicklichkeiten jammern, das Gegenteil machen andere eh schon genug (zu viel)



...dem kann ich nur zustimmen...


----------



## bikebecker (14. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und die Landeier gehen in die Stadt studieren und so weiter. Und zuparken am Wochenende die Strassen und kotzen rundum die Wiesn und überhaupt ...
> 
> Ich halte die ganze Situation eigentlich für total absurd, aber bei absurden Forderung sollte das alles bis in die Konsequenzen gedacht werden, um die Absurdität sichtbar zu machen.
> 
> ...


Hallo 
Ein Grundrecht auf die Unversehrtheit des Lebens kenne ich, auf Skifahren ist mir neu. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Januar 2021)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ein Grundrecht auf die Unversehrtheit des Lebens kenne ich, auf Skifahren ist mir neu.
> Gruß bikebecker


Das gegeneinander aufzurechnen geht an der Sache vorbei. Wie ich schon schrieb: Wenn es um Seuchenschutz geht, sollte man an touristischen Hotspots Straßen oder Parkplätze sperren, wie z.B. in NRW geschehen. Am Spitzing  z.B. wäre das sehr einfach und Virologen plädieren auch für solche Lösungen. Mir als Schneeliebende würde das weh tun, trotzdem könnte ich solche Maßnahmen nachvollziehen und akzeptieren. Die 15km-Regel dagegen ist ungeschickt und geht womöglich nach hinten los. Siehe auch unten stehenden Kommentar. 









						15-Kilometer-Radius in Bayern: Akzeptanz in Gefahr
					

Die Radius-Regel wirkt drakonisch, ihr Sinn ist umstritten. Wer sich über sie ärgert, der schüttelt vielleicht auch wieder Hände.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (14. Januar 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Wenn es um Seuchenschutz geht, sollte man an touristischen Hotspots Straßen oder Parkplätze sperren, wie z.B. in NRW geschehen.



Auch da werden die Menschen erfinderisch werden und die Schlupflöcher suchen und sie auch finden. 
Aber warum nicht, an jeder Sperre steht dann ein Virologe und kontrolliert.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> verschlechtert höchstens meinen Luxus aber nicht meine Lebensqualität


Für manche sind Grundrechte und Freiheit Luxus, für andere bedingen sie Lebensqualität. Ich würde mich nicht anmassen, solch grundsätzliche Fragen für andere zu beantworten.

Überfüllte Öffis, wo täglich in geschlossenen Räumen 31 Mio Fahrgäste kuscheln, sind kein Problem, aber Parkplätze und Rodelhügel im Freien, schon? Trailsperrungen wegen vorgeschobener Naturschutz- oder Nutzerkonfliktgründe sind eine Aufregung wert, das Aussperren von Erholungssuchenden nicht?

Aber lassen wir es, es ist wieder eine sinnlose Debatte geworden.


----------



## lucie (14. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man Radfahren und Laufen als Winterhauptsport hat, ist es eigentlich egal, ob es einen 15km-Käfig, geschlossene Grenzen, keinen/wenig Schnee oder sonstwas gibt.



Diesen Satz solltest gerade Du aber noch einmal überdenken!


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Diesen Satz solltest gerade Du aber noch einmal überdenken!


Ach, wie hier vielleicht schon aufgefallen ist, halte ich von oben angeordnete Anpassunsfähigkeit für keine besonders erstrebenswerte Tugend.  

Und aufpassen mit den "Schlupflöchern", das ist das Liebslingswort des bayerischen Alleinherrschers.


----------



## lucie (14. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man Radfahren und Laufen als Winterhauptsport hat, ist es eigentlich egal, ob es einen 15km-Käfig, geschlossene Grenzen, keinen/wenig Schnee oder sonstwas gibt. _Für die reicht das doch. Das gilt doch aber für die Skifahrer nicht!_


Edith wollte den Satz unbedingt noch vervollständigen. 

Ok, faktisch sperrst Du mit diesem Satz verbal aber alle, die eben im Winter nur Radfahren oder Laufen gehen (können) auch in einen Käfig:

weil ja eh egal, kein oder wenig Schnee
da reicht ja auch ein 15km-Radius, geschlossene Grenze ist für die ja auch Wurscht
Sorry, ich wusste nicht, dass man sich nur frei bewegen darf, wenn man Ski fährt. 

Wieder was gelernt. 

Oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden bzw. Deinen Satz falsch interpretiert?



lucie schrieb:


> Diesen Satz solltest Du *dann doch *noch einmal überdenken!





Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ach, wie hier vielleicht schon aufgefallen ist, halte ich von oben angeordnete Anpassunsfähigkeit für keine besonders erstrebenswerte Tugend.



Ich ebenso wenig, aber ändert sich etwas, wenn man in einem MTB-Forum darüber seitenlang diskutiert?


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Ok, faktisch sperrst Du mit diesem Satz verbal aber alle, die eben im Winter nur Radfahren oder Laufen gehen (können) auch in einen Käfig:



Hä?



lucie schrieb:


> Ich ebenso wenig, aber ändert sich etwas, wenn man in einem MTB-Forum darüber seitenlang diskutiert?



Ich wollte nicht diskutieren, ich wollte nur Frust abslassen, dafür war der Fred ja mal da.

Aber da kamen gleich Beiträge, die zuerst schilderten, wie schlimm die einfallende Horden für die Einheimischen sind und später hiess es, wie eigentlich in der letzten Zeit recht oft in diesem Fred, "hab' dich nicht so, hör auf mit dem Jammmer, was für Luxusprobleme."  

Egal, jetzt is wirklich Schluss.


----------



## lucie (14. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht diskutieren, ich wollte nur Frust abslassen, dafür war der Fred ja mal da.



Hä?


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Januar 2021)

Heute Nachmittag mit dem Bike in den Wintersport, also ohne böse SUVs, kein Besuch im Allgäu oder Schwarzwald, sonder direkt am See, da hat es doch tatsächlich 20 cm geschneit!

Pandemiewinterbiathlon: Mit den Langlaufskiern aufs Bike:








Das könnte doch was werden:







Und ab auf die Ski:







Meine Freunde aus Davos haben mir allerdings dieses Bild vom Rinerhorn geschickt 






Nun werde ich ihnen natürlich gleich mein extremes Winterabenteuer schicken...


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2021)

So einen wirklich doofen Tag hattest du aber scheinbar auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Für manche sind Grundrechte und Freiheit Luxus, für andere bedingen sie Lebensqualität. Ich würde mich nicht anmassen, solch grundsätzliche Fragen für andere zu beantworten.



Wenn du deine Lebensqualität davon abhängig machst, ob du genau dann, wenn DU irgendwas machen möchtest genau das tun kannst, unabhängig von allen anderen Menschen in dieser Gesellschaft, dann tust du mir leid. Dann müssen eigentlich in einer sozialen Gesellschaft alle Tage für dich doof sein, und wenn nicht für dich dann eventuell für jemand anderen.
Es gibt da so ein schönes Kant-Zitat, das aktuell nicht ohne Grund oft zu lesen ist: "Die Freiheit des Einzelnen endet dort, wo die Freiheit des Anderen beginnt"
Außerdem hast du dir angemaßt solche grundsätzlichen Fragen für andere zu beantworten, @lucie hat es ja weiter oben bereits zitiert.

BTT: heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil es nach dem Schneeregen vor ein paar Tagen wieder gefroren ist und seitdem wirklich alles im Wald so spiegelblank vereist ist, dass man selbst Trails nicht mehr vernünftig fahren kann.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Lebensqualität davon abhängig machst, ob du genau dann, wenn DU irgendwas machen möchtest genau das tun kannst, unabhängig von allen anderen Menschen in dieser Gesellschaft, dann tust du mir leid. Dann müssen eigentlich in einer sozialen Gesellschaft alle Tage für dich doof sein, und wenn nicht für dich dann eventuell für jemand anderen.
> Es gibt da so ein schönes Kant-Zitat, das aktuell nicht ohne Grund oft zu lesen ist: "Die Freiheit des Einzelnen endet dort, wo die Freiheit des Anderen beginnt"
> Außerdem hast du dir angemaßt solche grundsätzlichen Fragen für andere zu beantworten, @lucie hat es ja weiter oben bereits zitiert.



...das ist so gut, hätte von mir sein können     - Danke


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> So einen wirklich doofen Tag hattest du aber scheinbar auch nicht


Eigentlich habe nie wirklich doofe Tage, war schon bei Geburt Optimist  (Frühgeburt!)


----------



## Martina H. (14. Januar 2021)

Perfekt


----------



## Basti138 (14. Januar 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> @ Lenka: infektionstechnisch deshalb relevant, weil sich an den überfüllten Parkplätzen alles ballt und Abstand, Maske etc. für einige (!) ganz, ganz neue Vorgaben sind
> 
> @ Basti123: "wir" stehen eben NICHT seit 1 Jahr zusammen, sonst wären wir nicht wieder da, wo wir im Frühjahr schon mal waren. Ich teile Deine Befürchtung mit der "Windel" auch, hoffe aber immer noch auf Fortschritte und sinkende Infektionszahlen. Diese "Geschichten ziehen" nicht bei den wenigsten, sondern bei der Masse. Das macht Hoffnung. Einer meiner Mitbiker hat sich im Frühjahr infiziert, der bikt diesen Sommer auf einem anderen Level wie bisher, weil er immer noch an den Folgen knabbert. Interessanterweise hat genau DER im Frühjahr auch ein süffisantes Lächeln auf dem Gesicht gehabt, als es um DAS Thema ging.


Das mag ja alles sein.
Das Problem ist die Vorgehensweise.
Wir testen 1.500.000 Tests Quelle RKI pro Woche in D. Dieser Test hat wie jeder andere auch eine Fehlerquote.
Das sagt unser Gesundheitsminister selber. (ab 0:40) Aber irgendwie machen wir genau das 
Unser Ministerpräsident sagt, dass es erst ab 25 pro 100.000 pro Woche Lockerungen gibt.

Sagen wir mal, wir testen 1.000.000 pro Woche und der Test hat eine Fehlerquelle von nur 0,5 Prozent.
Dann hat man mindestens 5000 positive Fälle, selbst wenn alle gesund sind.
25 auf 100.000 pro Woche sind 250 auf 1.000.000 => 5000>25

25 auf 100.000 können wir nicht erreichen, selbst wenn es keine Fälle mehr gibt.
Stattdessen werden die Maßnahmen immer weiter verschärft.
=> Könnte länger dauern als Ostern. 

Erst unter 50.000 Tests pro Woche bekämen wir 250 auf 1.000.000 und somit 25 auf 100.000 - aber nur, wenn alle gesund sind.

Und deswegen finde ich, dass heute ein doofer Tag ist. Und morgen auch. Und übermorgen auch.


----------



## scratch_a (14. Januar 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das mag ja alles sein.
> Das Problem ist die Vorgehensweise.
> Wir testen 1.500.000 Tests Quelle RKI pro Woche in D. Dieser Test hat wie jeder andere auch eine Fehlerquote.
> Das sagt unser Gesundheitsminister selber. (ab 0:40) Aber irgendwie machen wir genau das
> ...



Zieh wenigstens die falsch-negativen ab, wenn du schon so eine Rechnung aufstellst 

"Die Spezifität muss also deutlich über 99 Prozent liegen."








						Sind zu viele Corona-Tests falsch positiv?
					

Fakten zur Pandemie: Im Rahmen unserer Aktion Corona-Check wollen wir möglichst viele Ihrer Fragen beantworten. Dieses Mal geht es darum, ob viele Corona-Tests nicht einfach falsch-positive Ergebnisse bringen.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




Und komisch, dass im Herbst sehr wohl viele bei weniger als 25 waren, trotz zahlreicher Tests. Vielleicht geht deine Rechnung doch nicht so einfach auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (14. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich 5000 positive hab (davon unbekannte falsch positive) - wie soll ich davon falsch negative abziehen? Die müsste man ja dann noch dazuzählen => dann wirds ja noch mehr.


----------



## scratch_a (14. Januar 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wenn ich 5000 positive hab (davon unbekannte falsch positive) - wie soll ich davon falsch negative abziehen? Die müsste man ja dann noch dazuzählen => dann wirds ja noch mehr.



Auch mit Ironie happerts.


----------



## Basti138 (14. Januar 2021)

Ja, zur Zeit schon...   irgendwie...


----------



## RedWine (15. Januar 2021)

Heute ist ein blöder Tag, weil ich dachte ich könnte meinen Youngtimer Antriebsumbau heute beenden.
Da hab ich mich Anfang der Woche noch aufgeregt, weil der Vatter mir einen Gefallen tun wollte und dann doch vergessen hat die passende Kassette zu bestellen. Da merk ich heute als ich mit der passenden Kassette loslegen will, dass ich Pappnase Trigger mit der falschen i-Spec Variante gekauft hab  Hätte ich in den 10 Tagen, die die Dinger schon hier lagen doch mal richtig geguckt.
Also den Youngtimer zurück in die Garage, und das HT rausgeholt. Dann ging's wieder


----------



## Bener (15. Januar 2021)

@scylla Danke! Dass es Dich gibt und Du Deine Meinung hast!


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das mag ja alles sein.
> Das Problem ist die Vorgehensweise.
> Wir testen 1.500.000 Tests Quelle RKI pro Woche in D. Dieser Test hat wie jeder andere auch eine Fehlerquote.
> Das sagt unser Gesundheitsminister selber. (ab 0:40) Aber irgendwie machen wir genau das
> ...



Schon wieder dieses Märchen 
Das ist bereits so oft durchgekaut und widerlegt, dass man es eigentlich nur noch als bewusste Falschmeldung bezeichnen kann. Ich denke du weißt das auch. Aber für alle anderen die dem eventuell aufsitzen könnten zitiere ich mal aus dem Spiegel Faktencheck:








						(S+) Coronavirus-Faktencheck: Wie zuverlässig ist der PCR-Test?
					

Kritiker sagen, viele Gesunde werden aufgrund falscher Testergebnisse zu Corona-Kranken erklärt. Wenn das stimmte, wären die Statistiken des Robert Koch-Instituts nicht zu gebrauchen. Lesen Sie hier die Datenanalyse.




					www.spiegel.de
				






> Um den Anteil falsch positiver Tests in Deutschland zu ermitteln, müsste man eine umfangreiche Studie durchführen. Es gibt aber eine einfache Möglichkeit, zumindest eine Obergrenze ausfindig zu machen. Man schaut dazu auf die niedrigsten Werte der Positivenrate, die sich in den vergangenen Wochen bei Tausenden Tests ergeben haben.
> Laut der wöchentlichen Teststatistik des RKI waren in der 28. Kalenderwoche, also vom 6. bis 12. Juli, nur 2992 von insgesamt 510.551 Tests positiv. Das entspricht 0,59 Prozent.
> 
> Damit steht fest, dass die Falsch-Positiven-Rate in Deutschland keinesfalls oberhalb von 0,59 Prozent liegen kann. Denn selbst wenn es in der 28. Kalenderwoche unter den 510.551 getesteten keinen einzigen Infizierten gegeben haben sollte, sind ja nur 2992 Tests positiv ausgefallen - das sind 0,59 Prozent.
> ...


tl;dr -> aus der Analyse des tatsächlichen Testgeschehens lässt sich schlüssig ableiten, dass die PCR Tests eine sehr hohe Genauigkeit aufweisen und falsch-positive Ergebnisse die Statistik nicht relevant verzerren.

Und jetzt ab auf die Alm 

Für Farbenblinde: der letzte Satz ist blau.
Und für Nixversteher: das ist eine Moderationsansage, kein Witz und keine Meinung.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Und jetzt ab auf die Alm
> 
> Für Farbenblinde: der letzte Satz ist blau.
> Und für Nixversteher: das ist eine Moderationsansage, kein Witz und keine Meinung.


Erklärst du dann meinem Chef warum ich heute nicht zur Arbeit komme?


----------



## Bettina (15. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Erklärst du dann meinem Chef warum ich heute nicht zur Arbeit komme?


Du bist doch kein Mädel, für dich gilt die Ansage nicht. Du darfst weiter arbeiten. Ich dagegen muss jetzt raus


----------



## Deleted 381521 (15. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Lebensqualität davon abhängig machst, ob du genau dann, wenn DU irgendwas machen möchtest genau das tun kannst, unabhängig von allen anderen Menschen in dieser Gesellschaft, dann tust du mir leid. Dann müssen eigentlich in einer sozialen Gesellschaft alle Tage für dich doof sein, und wenn nicht für dich dann eventuell für jemand anderen.
> Es gibt da so ein schönes Kant-Zitat, das aktuell nicht ohne Grund oft zu lesen ist: "Die Freiheit des Einzelnen endet dort, wo die Freiheit des Anderen beginnt"


von was machst du denn deine lebenqualität abhängig? ob dir noch weiterhin ausreichend brot- und wasserrationen zugeteilt werden?
vielleicht ist die aktuelle situation für dich weniger problematisch weil du sowieso nur rad fährt. für z.B. aktive fussballer oder schwimmer ist sie mehr als nur doof.

das Kant zitat passt natürlich auch für trailsperrungen. wie stehst du denn zu dem thema?


----------



## Lothar2 (15. Januar 2021)

Heut ist ein doofer Tag, weil wie mittlerweile üblich, wiedermal ein Zugang zur freien Natur gänzlich zu schwinden droht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (15. Januar 2021)

Trav schrieb:


> von was machst du denn deine lebenqualität abhängig? ob dir noch weiterhin ausreichend brot- und wasserrationen zugeteilt werden?
> vielleicht ist die aktuelle situation für dich weniger problematisch weil du sowieso nur rad fährt. für z.B. aktive fussballer oder schwimmer ist sie mehr als nur doof.


Ich antworte mal so dazwischen 
Natürlich ist es für Mannschaftssportarten und viele mehr doof. Und glaube mir, ich vermisse das Skifahren mit der Landschaft drumherum wirklich soo sehr. Trotzdem empfehle ich Dir mal ein Buch:
Wilhelm von Humboldt: "Das inwendige Leben".
Es gibt tatsächlich noch mehr als Brot/Wasser und Spiele im Leben


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2021)

Danke für die klug gewählten Worte @Votec Tox. Ich werde auf diese "Fragen" nicht antworten. So polemisch anstachelnd wie sie formuliert sind, ist es das sowieso nicht wert. Außerdem werde ich zu verhindern wissen, dass dieser Thread der nächste Streit-Schauplatz für die immer gleiche Hand voll Leute wird, deren gesamte Welt sich derzeit um ihr persönlich empfundenes Unrecht bezüglich der Corona-Pandemie zu drehen scheint. Der weitere Ablauf solcher Gespräche sowieso schon vorgezeichnet und war schon zu oft auch in diesem Forum ähnlich. Wie bereits weiter vorne angemerkt, wer solche Gespräche unbedingt fortführen möchte, kann das auf der Alm tun, dazu ist sie da.

Bitte nun wieder mit etwas anderem weiter!


----------



## Martina H. (15. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke für die klug gewählten Worte @Votec Tox.


+1 


scylla schrieb:


> So polemisch anstachelnd wie sie formuliert sind, ist es das sowieso nicht wert.


Richtig!!!


scylla schrieb:


> Außerdem werde ich zu verhindern wissen ...


SEHR GUT!!!


scylla schrieb:


> gleiche Hand voll Leute wird, deren gesamte Welt sich derzeit um ihr persönlich empfundenes Unrecht bezüglich der Corona-Pandemie zu drehen scheint.


... die tun mir leid...


scylla schrieb:


> kann das auf der Alm tun, dazu ist sie da.





scylla schrieb:


> Bitte nun wieder mit etwas anderem weiter!



Bitte ja - leider kann ich momentan diesem  Thread nichts on Topic beitragen.

Mir geht' s nämlich gut, ich liebe und werde geliebt, wir sind gesund - der Rest ergibt sich...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Januar 2021)

Bettina schrieb:


> Du bist doch kein Mädel, für dich gilt die Ansage nicht. Du darfst weiter arbeiten. Ich dagegen muss jetzt raus


@scylla  ich fühle mich diskriminiert! Ich darf nicht raus spielen😔 dann halt MdRzA 🤪


----------



## Babsi2012 (24. Januar 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Ich liebe Nordic Cruising und mach das seit meiner Jugend, da ich Langlaufen in vorgegebenen Loipen schon damals eher langweilig fand. Meine LL Ski sind etwas breiter und deutlich kürzer und haben Stahlkanten für die Abfahrt.


 Versuch es doch mal mit Skating  Mir macht das riesen Spaß, und zusätzlich wirst du in mega kurzer Zeit fit für den Sommer  










						Langlauf "Skating" - Sommersportler werden im Winter gemacht , Lelia König
					

Wie du deine Performance auf dem Mountainbike und Rennrad ganz leicht über den Winter steigern kannst Solltest du dich mit professionellen Radsportlern über das Thema Wintertraining unterhalten, wird früher oder später immer das Wort „Skating“ bzw. „Cross-Country Skiing“ fallen. Nicht umsonst...




					misslksunshine.com


----------



## Fasani (27. Januar 2021)

So. Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil es der gefühlte 27. Tag im Januar ist, an dem ich schon wieder diese Kack-Regenklamotten anziehen musste um trocken im Büro anzukommen. 😤😤😤
Bei wieder schnuckeligen 3 Grad über Null und fiesen, stetigen Regen. Und morgen wird es auch wieder so sein.
Kann es nicht einfach mal für diese Kackzwanzig Minuten Fahrt trocken sein? Einmal nur???Bitte!🤮🤮
Und ich gehe mir jetzt NICHT eure Wnterwonderlandfotos angucken, dann muss ich weinen.
Ich geh auf die Couch und stopf' mich mit Schoki voll.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (27. Januar 2021)

Fasani schrieb:


> So. Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil es der gefühlte 27. Tag im Januar ist, an dem ich schon wieder diese Kack-Regenklamotten anziehen musste um trocken im Büro anzukommen. 😤😤😤
> Bei wieder schnuckeligen 3 Grad über Null und fiesen, stetigen Regen. Und morgen wird es auch wieder so sein.
> Kann es nicht einfach mal für diese Kackzwanzig Minuten Fahrt trocken sein? Einmal nur???Bitte!🤮🤮
> Und ich gehe mir jetzt NICHT eure Wnterwonderlandfotos angucken, dann muss ich weinen.
> Ich geh auf die Couch und stopf' mich mit Schoki voll.


20 Minuten  




Lappen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## Fasani (27. Januar 2021)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> 20 Minuten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ey. 
Und jetzt noch wat: die Schoki ist leer. Mein Leben ist gerade Scheisse 😂😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (27. Januar 2021)

Und Walsumer: wenn du da wohnst, wo ich denke, dass du wohnst, geht's Dir doch haargenau so wie mir. 🌧️🌧️🌧️🌧️Außer, dass du vielleicht noch Schoki hast.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Januar 2021)

Fasani schrieb:


> So. Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil es der gefühlte 27. Tag im Januar ist, an dem ich schon wieder diese Kack-Regenklamotten anziehen musste um trocken im Büro anzukommen. 😤😤😤
> Bei wieder schnuckeligen 3 Grad über Null und fiesen, stetigen Regen. Und morgen wird es auch wieder so sein.
> Kann es nicht einfach mal für diese Kackzwanzig Minuten Fahrt trocken sein? Einmal nur???Bitte!🤮🤮
> Und ich gehe mir jetzt NICHT eure Wnterwonderlandfotos angucken, dann muss ich weinen.
> Ich geh auf die Couch und stopf' mich mit Schoki voll.


🙈🙈🙈


----------



## Walsumer1980 (27. Januar 2021)

Fasani schrieb:


> Und Walsumer: wenn du da wohnt, wo ich denke, dass du wohnst, geht's Dir doch haargenau so wie mir. 🌧️🌧️🌧️🌧️Außer, dass du vielleicht noch Schoki hast.


Und ich 3mal so lang fahr👌🏻


----------



## Fasani (27. Januar 2021)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Und ich 3mal so lang fahr👌🏻


Tja. Augen auf bei der Berufswahl. 😎
Einer der Gründe, warum ich meinen Job nach 25 Jahren gewechselt habe. 25 km sind mit nem 3-Rad-Hollandrad noch nicht mal im Sommer richtig spaßig.
Cool. Mein Leben ist gar nicht mehr so Scheisse, wenn ich mir meine 20 Minuten jetzt so angucke 😂😂


----------



## Walsumer1980 (27. Januar 2021)

Fasani schrieb:


> Tja. Augen auf bei der Berufswahl. 😎
> Einer der Gründe, warum ich meinen Job nach 25 Jahren gewechselt habe. 25 km sind mit nem 3-Rad-Hollandrad noch nicht mal im Sommer richtig spaßig.
> Cool. Mein Leben ist gar nicht mehr so Scheisse, wenn ich mir meine 20 Minuten jetzt so angucke 😂😂


Na siehste, heulen bringt nix, gibt immer Leute die es schwerer haben


----------



## Fasani (27. Januar 2021)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Na siehste, heulen bringt nix, gibt immer Leute die es schwerer haben





Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Na siehste, heulen bringt nix, gibt immer Leute die es schwerer haben


Deswegen lieb ich ja diesen Heulsusen-Thread. Hier darf man und danach geht's wieder.
Ich hol mir jetzt ein Bier. Und wenn das jetzt auch alle ist, dann... OK. Lassen wir das 🍻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Januar 2021)

Fasani schrieb:


> Deswegen lieb ich ja diesen Heulsusen-Thread. Hier darf man und danach geht's wieder.



Das soll der Sinn dieses Freds sein oder


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Januar 2021)

Fasani schrieb:


> Deswegen lieb ich ja diesen Heulsusen-Thread. Hier darf man und danach geht's wieder.


Hängt offensichtlich davon ab, was es zum Heulen gibt ...


----------



## Cubie (28. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hängt offensichtlich davon ab, was es zum Heulen gibt ...


... aber du hast doch dafür extra die Alm...


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Januar 2021)

Cubie schrieb:


> ... aber du hast doch dafür extra die Alm...


Und hier ist Ladies-Only.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hängt offensichtlich davon ab, was es zum Heulen gibt ...


Schieben wirs auf Corona  das verkraftet nicht jeder gleich.


----------



## Schwimmer (30. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und hier ist Ladies-Only.


... da fliegen nicht nur die Untertassen ...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Februar 2021)

... weil dieses doofe Tape nicht an der Kettenstrebe haften bleibt😠😖 und sich auch nicht schön drumwickeln lässt. 😭 Gibt's da denn da kein Tutorial oder noch besser nen Zaubertrick?
Da muss bald was Gescheites her als Kettenstrebenschutz... 😢


----------



## Martina H. (19. Februar 2021)

...welches Tape hast Du denn?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Februar 2021)

M3 Grip Tape. Das ist halt starr wie sonstwas.
Hab das wieder runtergerissen und jetzt erstmal mit Tesa-irgendwas umwickelt. Sollte für den Anfang halten, bis was geeigneteres gefunden wurde.
Aber dat Ding muss fertig werden, weil Scarlett gerade Dämpfer- und abelservice kriegt und das Wetter doch so schön wird....


----------



## Martina H. (19. Februar 2021)

Hast Du keinen alten Schlauch? Provisorisch funktioniert der auf alle Fälle und ordentlich gewickelt sieht der auch nicht sooo schlecht aus....



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Aber dat Ding muss fertig werden, weil Scarlett gerade Dämpfer- und abelservice kriegt und das Wetter doch so schön wird...



...hört sich jetzt nicht nach Aufbauthread an  , aber konnte ja auch keiner wissen, dass es jetzt so schnell so schön wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike44 (19. Februar 2021)

stell grad fest hab keinen Grund hier zu sein

Tschö


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Februar 2021)

Ich habe schwarzes Lenkerband dafür genommen. Ist selbstklebend, wasserfest, lässt sich gut wickeln und ist recht robust. Bei meinem kleinen Schwarzen hält das jetzt schon fünf Jahre.
Gibt es auch in allen möglichen Farben.


----------



## BaedaS (19. Februar 2021)

... meine Bestellung für ein Ghost storniert wurde, weil doch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## dg_ride1997 (19. Februar 2021)

Ich beim Lagereinpressen mal wieder besonders sanft war


----------



## Aninaj (19. Februar 2021)

BaedaS schrieb:


> ... meine Bestellung für ein Ghost storniert wurde, weil doch nicht lieferbar.





dg_ride1997 schrieb:


> Ich beim Lagereinpressen mal wieder besonders sanft war



Ja liebe Ladies, das Leben ist eines der härtesten 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich habe schwarzes Lenkerband dafür genommen. Ist selbstklebend, wasserfest, lässt sich gut wickeln und ist recht robust. Bei meinem kleinen Schwarzen hält das jetzt schon fünf Jahre.
> Gibt es auch in allen möglichen Farben.


Nutze auch ab und an Lenkerband. Zum einen, weil so das alte noch genutzt werden kann, und außerdem sieht das meist echt ordentlich aus und erfüllt hervorragend seinen Zweck. Wenn Neues, dann ist es auch nicht irrsinnig teuer und es gibt es in vielen bunten Farben 🤗


----------



## Martina H. (19. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Aber dat Ding muss fertig werden, weil Scarlett gerade Dämpfer- und abelservice kriegt und das Wetter doch so schön wird....



... sicher geht Lenkerband auch, aber wenn,es,doch schnell gehen muss 

@WarriorPrincess  feddsch?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Februar 2021)

noch nicht ganz. Draußen war's zu kalt und die Divine brauchte noch nen Spacer...
Morgen nur noch Kette und die Feineinstellungen, dann kann's losgehen. Ich berichte im richtigen Thread dazu...


----------



## Martina H. (19. Februar 2021)




----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Februar 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich habe schwarzes Lenkerband dafür genommen. Ist selbstklebend, wasserfest, lässt sich gut wickeln und ist recht robust. Bei meinem kleinen Schwarzen hält das jetzt schon fünf Jahre.
> Gibt es auch in allen möglichen Farben.


Ach cool 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2021)

Lenkerband ist super, nutze ich auch meistens. Dämpft auch Geräusche sehr gut. Und ist sowieso meistens irgendwo übrig, wenn wir die Lenker an den Dropbar Rädern mal wieder frisch machen.
Wenn es dünner sein muss, geht auch Esi Silikon Tape gut, das gibt es auch in transparent.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Februar 2021)

... weil das neue Rad sich heut selbst zerlegt hat. 😟

Nach 2km hab ich überlegt, ob ich unterm Schuh vielleicht noch nen Batzen Dreck hab, weil sich der Tritt leicht unrund anfühlte.... Nach 4km wurd's immer elliptischer und nach 6km hat sich dann das Pedal verabschiedet.... Das hatte sich irgendwie rausgedreht. Und natürlich, weil ich weiter getreten bin, hat's das Gewinde dabei auch zerstört. Mal sehen, ob man das nochmal ausschneiden kann...
Neue Kurbel, neue Pedale, keine 50km gefahren und dann sowas. 😭
Noch 1km schieben lassen, bzw mit nur einem Pedal weiterfahren und zum Glück hat's ein Bekannter dann festgekriegt - allerdings auch nicht mehr ganz gerade.
Befürchte, die Kurbel ist nicht mehr zu retten... Jedenfalls hab ich jetz zwei Bikes, die nicht sofort einsatzfähig sind. Der Plan war irgendwie ein anderer. 🤪


----------



## Martina H. (27. Februar 2021)

bäääh, Dreck  - muttu neues Rad kaufen


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Februar 2021)

Mist, wenn ein Plan nicht so funktioniert wie geplant.


----------



## scylla (27. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hab ich jetz zwei Bikes, die nicht sofort einsatzfähig sind. Der Plan war irgendwie ein anderer. 🤪



Da kann es nur eine Lösung geben: ein drittes Bike


----------



## jojoG (27. Februar 2021)

Heute ist ein doofer Tag weil.....

Man ich trete aber auch eine unmenschliche Watt zahl.
Neues Rad (gebraucht) gekauft und zack 100€ schaden. Geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (27. Februar 2021)

jojoG schrieb:


> Heute ist ein doofer Tag weil.....
> 
> Man ich trete aber auch eine unmenschliche Watt zahl.
> Neues Rad (gebraucht) gekauft und zack 100€ schaden. Geil.
> Anhang anzeigen 1217266


Das ist dann wohl volle Frauen Power 😉


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Da kann es nur eine Lösung geben: ein drittes Bike


Ich bitte um Vorschläge


----------



## scylla (27. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Vorschläge


Wolltest du nicht ursprünglich ein Gravelbike für den Arbeitsweg?





Ach, vergiss es. Nimm einfach gleich ein Mach6 🤓


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Juli 2021)

Heute war ich spontan und nach ewigen Zeiten mal wieder im Freibad und bin prompt barfuß auf eine Biene getreten

Statt Radfahren ist jetzt Fuß hochlegen und kühlen angesagt. Mal sehen ob mir am Montag noch meine Sicherheitsschuhe passen.


----------



## Aninaj (30. Juli 2021)

Gute Besserung! 🤕


----------

